#ubuntu-se 2011-05-02
<Linda^> :o
<maxjezy> LOL på senaste southpark
<maxjezy> skiten blir sämre med åren men håller fortfarande klass så man kan kika på det.
<HerrNoName> Bin laden är död!
<virtuald> det här var det jävligaste
<virtuald> upptäckte precis att det inte är tisdag
<kodein> virtuald: det kan hända den bäste. tids nog blir det nog tisdag.
<virtuald> lätt för dig att säga. du tänker inte på att det kan komma osynlig kosmisk strålning som smäller planeten i bitar innan dess, eller något
<kodein> nä, det blir först framåt onsdagen.
<virtuald> det var ju tur
<cha> hej nån somkör telenor turbo 3g bredband i ubuntu?
<Barre> morrn morrn
<kodein> ölälskaråsna
<kodein> fint, ser ut att funka :)
<kodein> morrn
<Kirill> wuz up folks!
<antii> rm -rf /bin/laden
<antii> :D
<kodein> obama bin laden, menar du? http://imgur.com/WzYrS
<antii> ja
<antii> :D
<Markslap> rm -rfv /bin/laden
<Markslap> :(
<Markslap> Jag vill ju se hur det går till.
<antii> =D
<antii> Tru dat Markslap :D
<Markslap> :D
<antii> :D::D
<cha> nån som har körd usb mode switch?
<Kirill> cha: Jepp
<Kirill> Var dock länge sedan nu... Men shoot :)
<cha> hur får man den att funka med Huawei E1750
<amelia> morrn!
<Kirill> För att det ska fungera så måste du vara ansluten med en kabel på datorn som du ska in med usb mode switch
<Kirill> sen i en terminal så skriver du bara sudo apt-get install usb-modeswitch
<Kirill> morrn amelia :)
<cha> ah ok
<cha> har redan lagt in usb mode switch 1.1.7 sensate versionen
<Kirill> Anledningen är att den behöver lite mera paket och därför man måste vara ansluten med kabel. Räcker inte med att dra hem packet usb-modeswitch och installera, då inte alla saker följer med. :)
<cha> heh eok
<cha> fin singet deb pack på restend å?
<cha> har bara mobilt bredband nu
<cha> kör de via min htpc windows burk
<cha> lite segt köra den nu då de är en htpc :P
<cha> aja
<cha> vad jag har läst ska jag bara behöva dra in det set starta om och  sen mata in bredbandinställningarna via guiden för det?
<Kirill> cha: Hang on!
<Kirill> cha: http://www.familjen-gustafsson.se/blogg/2010/04/ubuntu-10-04-beta-med-option-icon-505/ Där har du en bra guide :)
<cha> hej
<cha> tro du jag måste ändra från mobilt bredband till mobitl internet?
<cha> läste de i nån guide folk som ändrade så och då fungerade det
<Kirill> När du har dragit in alla paket, så ska du gå in under anslutningshanteraren och lägga till där. :)
<cha> japp jag vet
<cha> saken är den att pc hittar terenor bredband
<cha> om man kollar i den dialogen vid klockan
<cha> aja ska testa
<cha> ska bara va lägga in paketet
<cha> och sen köra den guiden
<Kirill> Har du redan kört in usb-modeswitch som ett .debpaket eller?
<cha> japp
<Kirill> Du har inte kört via sudo apt-get install usb-modeswitch?
<cha> 1.1.7
<cha> nop
<cha> deor ner usb modesweitch deb
<cha> drog ner usb modeswitch deb
<cha> sorry lite kass i  dag
<cha> är ap sjuk pg av pollen :(
<Markslap> Kallas "måndag".
<Kirill> Ahaa, men koppla in burken via en tp-kabel alt. trådlöst och kör upp en terminal och avinstallera usb-modeswitch genom sudo apt-get --purge usb-modeswitch
<Kirill> sen sudo apt-get install usb-modeswitch :) Sen ska det vara lugnt!
<cha> funkar de inte alls dra in
<cha> deb  då?
<cha> har inget mer nät än turbo 3g
<cha> :)
<Laban> Monday bloody monday....
<cha> Kirill kvar?
<Kirill> Absolut :)
<cha> ok
<cha> ska det inte funka alls den deb jag tog in?
<Kirill> cha: Nix, du måste vara ansluten eftersom den behöver ha 2 till paket.. =/
<Kirill> http://packages.debian.org/sid/usb-modeswitch
<Kirill> Där ser du vilka paket den är beroende av
<cha> fan
<cha> men hur är de då när telenor bredband kommer upp i den dialogen
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Kirill> Vettefasen, men vad har du för ISP för ditt mobila Internet då?
<cha> telenot
<cha> telenor turbo 3g
<Kirill> Men testa om det går ändå... Kör du med 11.04 eller?
<Kirill> amelia: Där?
<amelia> Kirill: ja
<Kirill> När skrev du denna: dump.linuxchick.se/Ubuntu-se-organisation.pdf
<amelia> Kirill: ett tag sedan..
<cha> Krillbill
<Kirill> Länge sedan eller? Tänkte eftersom den innehåller så mycket bättre saker än de som är skrivit för TC och TL just nu. :)
<cha> ja kör
<cha> 11,04
<Kirill> Ahaa, men testa om du kan gå efter guiden då. :)
<amelia> Kirill: njä, det är väl 3-6 månader sedan eller så.. någonstans mitt i allt bråk som var.
<Barre> Kirill: jag skulle gssa på att dokumenten konverterades till pdf  den 5-jan 2011 :)
<Kirill> Ahaa okej :) Du ensam som skrivit detta eller?
<cha> kan de funka med deb jag tog
<amelia> Kirill: jag pratade en hel del med Nafallo om det här.
<amelia> Kirill: så, jag har skrivit det själv.. men Nafallo har varit inblandad i själva tänkande.
<HeMan> larsemil: ping?
 * Nafallo tanker battre an han skriver oavsett...
<amelia> Nafallo: :)
<Kirill> cha: Har du tur så, har du otur så inte! Vet inte hur nya paketet är uppbyggt så... =/
<Kirill> amelia: LÃ¥ter bra det :)
<Kirill> Eftersom jag försöker applicera dessa ändringar nu inom LoCo't. :)
<amelia> Kirill: du får gärna använda det som grund för eventuella förslag du kommer lägga fram, men jag ber dig att noga beakta att det då är dina förslag och inte mina. jag stöder bara förslaget som helhet och när jag får möjlighet att svara på frågor. inte annars.
<amelia> nu rökpaus.
<amelia> Kirill: alltså som en standard BSD-licens, du får gärna använda förslaget min inte använda mitt namn i sammanhanget. :P
<cha> aja
<cha> nån mer som kan ge nått svar :P
<cha> inna man tetar och blir helt nät lös
<chees> tack krill bill funkade ändå!
<chees> ska stå mobilt internet så funka de
<Kirill> amelia: Absolut :)
<[F]adE> Finns det NÅGON som gillar unity? :o
<[F]adE> Jag tyckte det var bläe överlag.. :o
<chees_> lite skum är den nog väll :)
<chees_> känsn lite mer för touch screens
<[F]adE> Förstår inte varför dem skulle flytta på system och den biten iaf..
<[F]adE> Att bara hitta inställningarna igen krävdes ju google :o
<[F]adE> Blev otroligt glad över att det gick att ändra stil tillbaka iaf :P
<chees_> hehe
<misse-> [F]adE: ditt nick är asjobbigt att tabba fram :P Men i Unity finns det ju en kontrollpanel (finally)
<[F]adE> misse-: Inget fel på mitt nick alls. :< Är väl smaksak det där med unity, men jag tyckte det kändes allmänt klumpigt bara. :o Men är väl vad man är van vid också.
<chees_> gå de ta bort att tex ett programs inställningar hamnar höst upp i själva menu raden :P?
<misse-> [F]adE: det är jättefint, men det tar tid att tabba fram i irssi iaf :P
<misse-> och ja, absolut en smaksak med unity i sig :) ville bara pålysa system center eller settings manager eller vad appen hette som har samlat allt som fanns under system innan i nåt som liknar en kontrollpanel, ifall du missat den :)
<[F]adE> misse-: Jag ändrade tillbaka till den gamla stilen :P
<misse-> :)
<[F]adE> Mestadels för att aMSN var så kraftigt buggigt.
<[F]adE> misse-: fa + tab , inte sååå klurigt. :P
<[F]adE> fad + tabb så får du upp mig direkt t.om
<misse-> [F]adE: jag underskattade irssi, trodde din ] breakade tabb
 * misse- bugar sig i skam
<[F]adE> misse-: Ikke då. :)
<realubot> Usama bin Ladin is dead.
<Markslap> Menar du?
 * misse- is acting astonished
<realubot> Markslap: Ja, har inte nyheten nått Irland än?
<Markslap> :P
<realubot> Jösses, vilken propagandaseger för US.
<realubot> Dom ska ha tagit med sig hans kropp också ju.
 * realubot vaknade nyss och såg nyheten nu.
<misse-> realubot: http://images.cheezburger.com/completestore/2011/5/1/4a5696b9-f7b0-46f9-a0bd-1c3dc75b7aa5.jpg
<realubot> I want evidence. Hur vet vi att dom har dödat Usama? Det skulle lika gärna ha kunnat vara Stallman? Dom kanske tog fel skägg?
<cHarNe2> :P
<cHarNe2> amerikanarna lär nog inte se nån skillnad :P
<mikul> hur gör man om man vill flytta ett program från en skärm till en annan om man kör separate screens? alternativt starta ett program från en skärm till en annan.. vet att det ska finnas nått sätt men kommer inte ihåg..
<realubot> misse-: Du flyttar väl det manuellt genom att dra det till andra skärmen?
<realubot> mikul:
<realubot> mikul: Ev. får du använda devilspie.
<mikul> realubot, funkar inte bara det med olika workspaces? nu är det ju en helt annan x screen ju..
<realubot> mikul: Nja, Ubuntu ser väl dina skärmar som en enda stor skärm? Om du med devilspie lägger applikationen på bildpunkter som ligger på den andra skärmen så tror jag det syns där.
<realubot> mikul: Om du kör kommandot xrandr i Terminalen så ser du väl en upplösning som är båda skärmarnas totala upplösning, inte en och en? Om du då i devilspie sätter att programmet ska starta på x och y-koordinater som ligger på den andra skärmen så hamnar det nog där?
<realubot> Jag har aldrig gjort det men misstänker att det fungerar så.
<mikul> nä tror inte den gör det.. har ju två olika screens ju.. dom har ingen kontakt med varandra alls... har inte äns en windowmanager på tvn nu liksom.. det är en sådan jag vill starta helst =)
<misse-> mikul: varför kör du två olika X?
<realubot> misse-: "You can configure multiple displays to appear to the X system as either one display spanning both monitors, or as 2 separate X displays. In that case, one would be :0.0 and the other should be :0.1"
<realubot> misse-: Äsch.
<realubot> mikul: "You can configure multiple displays to appear to the X system as either one display spanning both monitors, or as 2 separate X displays. In that case, one would be :0.0 and the other should be :0.1"
<mikul> för att jag vill ha det så.. det laggar inte då när jag spelar..
<realubot> mikul: Det där kanske är ett sätt att göra det på också.
<mikul> jo precis=)
<mikul> men hur skickar jag något till display :0.1?
<mikul> eller startar något där
<realubot> mikul: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=863092
<arand> mikul: "DISLPLAY=:0.0 applikation"
<arand> Eller :0.1  I ditt fall
<mikul> tackar.. pårecis det jag var ute efter :D
<realubot> mikul: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10322064&postcount=18
<realubot> mikul: Det där kanske?
<realubot> mikul: Läs tråden. Det verkar intressant.
<realubot> Samma som arand skrev.
<realubot> Devilspie eller DISPLAY=:0.1 command, typ.
<mikul> =)
<misse-> mikul: bra anledning :)) vad spelar du som får prestandaförbättring av sånt?
<mikul> hehe, q3 :D får fps drops om jag driver båda skärmarna i en o samma session.. helt stört..
<misse-> q3! <3q
<misse-> det låter stört ja :P fint att du löst det iaf
<mikul> q3 is the shit :D
<mikul> hoppas det.. .D
<realubot> mikul: q3?
<mikul> quake 3 =)
<mikul> brb ska bara starta om x
<realubot> bin Ladin var nr. 17 av 52 barn.
<kodein> så går det till i saudiarabien
<HeMan> så kallat mellanbarn.... :)
<realubot> Själv har han ju typ 11 barn eller något.
<realubot> Han skulle satsat på Linux istället för terror. Då hade det inte gått så här illa för honom.
<epzil0n> era åäö är kajko.. vad kör ni med?
<Markslap> åäl?
<Markslap> åäö*
<epzil0n> :D
<Markslap> Ser du dom?
<epzil0n> nope
<Markslap> Då ska du ändra till UTF-8.
<Markslap> Som det står i topic.
<epzil0n> kör det
<epzil0n> annars borde väl mina vara konstiga också eller?
<Barre> dina prickar har rammlat till höger ö ser ut så här o:   konstigt :P
<Markslap> Haha
<Markslap> Jag ser både ISO-8859-1 och UTF-8, så jag vet inte.
<epzil0n> Jag ser både ISO-8859-1 och UTF-8, så jag vet inte.
<epzil0n> mysko
<Markslap> Klient?
<Barre> jag kör UTF-8 och det ser bra ut här, även dina åäö epzil0n
<epzil0n> iof. sitter jag med windows och mIRC nu
<epzil0n> men UTF-8 e default..
<Barre> två fel bör inte ett rätt
<Barre> s/b/g
<epzil0n> hmm, kanske har o göra med att jag har ett engelskt system
<Markslap> Ska det inte göra.
<epzil0n> ok
<Markslap> Jag sitter i WinXP ENG just nu.
<epzil0n> ok
<Markslap> Iofs. med Putty mot min server. :P
<Barre> hahaha
<epzil0n> hehe
<epzil0n> irssi..
<Markslap> Yep.
<Markslap> Vad annars?
<Barre> <3
<epzil0n> mm
<epzil0n> har bara linux på min netbook
<Markslap> Okej.
<epzil0n> bara massa strul med mitt pci ljudkort i linux, har gett uoo :(
 * Barre känner sig som det trefje hjulet i epzil0n och Markslap diskussion, får lixom inte vara med :)
<Markslap> Jag kör bara Ubuntu på servern..
<Markslap> Barre: Haha.
<epzil0n> :D
<Markslap> Barre: Det är bara att prata på.
<Barre> jag gör det jue :)
<epzil0n> någon som har en aning om vad som är fel med åäö då?
<Barre> de ser helt ok ut här..
<epzil0n> ‹Barre› de ser helt ok ut här..
<epzil0n> blir ju knäpp på det där :/
<realubot> bin Ladins farsa hade minst 10 fruar.
<epzil0n> hehe
<realubot> Fru nr. 10 födde Usama.
<realubot> Det är olja man ska satsa på och inte Linux.
<hume> hello.... har precis uppgraderat min desktop till 11.04 och nu startar inte nåt grafiskt gränssnitt.... nån som kan ge mig nåt råd om vad jag ska göra?
<Markslap> epzil0n: Tror din klient avkodar UTF-8 korrekt.
<Markslap> Vill minnas att det ska se ut sådär då.
<Markslap> hume: Testa och skriv startx
<hume> eh....får ingen kommandoprompt heller
<Markslap> Fungerar inte det är det antagligen något fel på grafikkortsdrivrutinerna, x-konfigen eller liknande.
<hume> kan ssh-a in från andra datorer dock
<hume> 'vänta
<Markslap> Nej.
<hume> jo
<Markslap> Kommandopromt är jag inte förvånad över att du inte får.
<hume> varför?
<Markslap> Det är något som finns i Windows.
<epzil0n> Markslap, ok.. testar central european åäö
<realubot> hume: Var det inte du som frågade det här igår?
<epzil0n> äsch
<hume> :)
<hume> realubot: nope, var ett annat problem igår...:)
<Markslap> Terminal :)
<realubot> hume: Du kan ändra till Classic-skrivbordet så kanske du kommer in? Jag tror iofs att 11.04 ska fråga automatiskt om hårdvaran inte klarar Unity.
<hume> tydligen saknar den de proprietära nvidia-drivisarna - men borde den inte starta i annat läge om den inte hittar dem?
<hume> realubot: gdm startar inte
<realubot> hume: Det går nog att ändra något värdemed gconftool-2
<realubot> hume: Ok, det är ju skumt.
<Barre> epzil0n: jo, jag förstår att du har problem att se åäö :) men jag menar på att dina åäö syns alledels utmärkt i kanalen vilket torde betyda att du skickar utf-8 men att du tolkar iso i din klient för att visa...
<realubot> hume: Då är in gconftool-2 en lösning.
<realubot> *inte
<hume> kan jag inte installera nvidia-drivisarna i Terminalen
<realubot> hume: Jo?
<epzil0n> Barre, jo jag fattar det också.. men hittar inte var jag ska ändra skiten
<realubot> hume: Det borde ju gå.
<Barre> inte jag också.
<hume> hur.....?
<hume> nvidia-current?
<realubot> hume: apt-cache search nvidia
<realubot> hume: Drä någonstans borde din drivrutin finnas?
<hume> nvidia-current är redan installerat
<epzil0n> nu då :P
<epzil0n> hahaha
<Barre> åäö`? Tools > Options > IRC > Messages and check the box saying 'UTF-8 display'   epzil0n
<hume> ah... kan jag gå in nånstans och ändra så xservern inte kör med nvidia då?
<hume> från terminalen alltså
<realubot> hume: Du kan ju testa att avinstallera drivrutinen då? Logga in i Classic om du får igång gdm och testa att installera proprietär drivrutin där som vanligt och starta om och se om gdm kommer upp?
<[F]adE> Någon som kör Playstation Media Server och kan se något fel här? :o
<[F]adE> http://paste.ubuntu.com/602211/
<[F]adE> Helt plötsligt slutade den bara funka :(
<realubot> hume: Avinstallera proprietär drivrutin i Terminalen alltså.
<epzil0n> Barre, been there done that :(
<Barre> O_o då vet jag inte... fel klient och fel OS :P
<epzil0n> hehe
<epzil0n> kör nbs-irc med mIRC också om det nu spelar roll
<realubot> hume: sudo apt-get purge nvidia-current
<realubot> Och se om gdm startar utan proprietär drivrutin installerad?
<arand> Bättre att använda jockey-text antar jag ...
<realubot> Du kommer inte kunna använda Unity så du får logga in i Classic efteråt. Därefter kan du ju testa att installera proprietär drivrutin som vanligt i Hardware Drivers eller vad det heter.
<hume> nope, ingen gdm
<epzil0n> ska det inte vara sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-current eller funkar det med bara purge?
<mikul> jag fattar inte hur jag ska göra.. nu kan  jag ju i alla fall starta program i display 0.1, men jag får inga borders på fönstrena och kan inte göra något med dom, kan inte äns skicka text.. vad använder nya ubuntu för windowmanager egentligen?
<realubot> epzil0n: Det fungerar med bara purge
<hume> ska vara --purge remove..... men ville inte säga nåt...
<epzil0n> hehe, ok
<realubot> epzil0n: Frågan är om det fungerar med --purge
<hume> bara --purge funkar inte
<realubot> epzil0n: Det var inte till dig tipset var bara så att du inte gör något dumt.
<hume> men.....inget gdm fortfarande
<epzil0n> sitter inte i ubuntu nu.. men så lärde jag mig det en gång iaf ;)
<epzil0n> aha
<hume> realubot: kör startx i terminalen och får felmeddelande: failed to load module "nvidia"
<realubot> hume: Vad säger loggarna då?
<arand> hume: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_nvidia
<hume> arand: ta bort xorg.conf?
<arand> hume: Yes.
<realubot> hume: Byt namn.
<hume> ok...var inne och kollade och den anger ju förstås nvidia
<realubot> 4G, 5G: http://www.svd.se/naringsliv/innovation/4g-sista-generationen_6131107.svd
<arand> Sådant här brukar fixas om man kör jockey istället..
<hume> jockey?
<chees_> vaför kör ubuntu 11,04 så skumt meny system :)
<realubot> chees_: Det är ju Unity.
<epzil0n> chees_: skumt o skumt, vad menar du?
<chees_> svårt hitta grejer osv
<chees_> hehe
<epzil0n> ^^
<hume> så, nu startade ubuntu classic
<realubot> chees_: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/become-a-natty-power-user-in-no-time-using-this-unit-keyboard-shortcuts-wallpaper/
<realubot> hume: Hur fxade du det? Med arands tips?
<hume> realubot: yes
 * realubot klappar arand på flinten.
<epzil0n> realubot: den hade jag som bakgrund i nagra dagar =)
<hume> men vilken drivis ska jag nu ha? har geforce 9500GT, ör det series 9?
<epzil0n> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/things-to-tweak-fix-after-installing.html
<epzil0n> http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/linux-distributions/linux-distributions4-ubuntu/1540-top-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-1104-natty-narwhal
<realubot> epzil0n: Jag kör inte ens med Natty. Jag ville testa Unity i vbox men det fungerar ju inte och jag har inte lust att ominstallera hela systemet. Jag kör normalt utan 3d-effekter för jag tycker Ubuntu blir rappare utan och så häftiga tycker jag inte att 3d-effekterna är på Classic-skrivbordet.
<epzil0n> borde väl räcka för att bemästra Unity m.m ;)
 * realubot kör 10.10.
<realubot> + några PPA för nya program.
<epzil0n> ok, körde beta 2 ett tag och tyckte den funkade sa bra sa nu har jag en ren installation av 11.04.. fast det e ju pa min netbook och kanske där Unity gör sig bäst
<realubot> hume: Det brukar ju stå vilken som är recommended?
<hume> realubot: står inte
<realubot> epzil0n: Vad tycker du om Unity då? bra eller anus?
<Philip5> heja kde!
<realubot> epzil0n: Har du jämfört det med Gnome 3?
<chees_> går det byta till classic mode
<epzil0n> pa min netbook e den helt ok
<epzil0n> nah, gnome 3 verkar ju vara ännu värre
<realubot> Philip5: KDE har ju en chans nu om inte Unity passar folk. Jag kommer att titta på KDE om Unity inte fallr mig i smaken.
<epzil0n> chees_: bara logga ut o sen välj classic och in igen ;)
<mikul> usch för kde
<mikul> :P
<chees_> ok
<realubot> I 11.10 ska Classic inte finnas med. Då är det Unity eller CLI som gäller... eller Gnome 3 typ.
<hume> jag har redan gjort det där.....varit och sniffat på kde igen... men gnome-grejjerna integreras för dåligt, thunderbird och firefox t ex
<epzil0n> ok, men kräver gnome 3 mer av hardvaran eller?
<mikul> nä det är tydligen inte meningen att jag ska få se på film
<mikul> får väll switcha till classic då
<realubot> hume: Det här kanske är en lösning: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/12/kde-oxygen-gets-gtk-theme/
<realubot> hume: http://hugo-kde.blogspot.com/2010/11/oxygen-gtk.html
<hume> yes, det är den bästa lösningen, men inte bra nog, tycker jag
<hume> fast där var det snyggare än det blev hos mig
<epzil0n> hume: kör du kubuntu då eller?
<hume> epzil0n: nja...har dragit in kubuntu-desktop också bara
<epzil0n> kk
<epzil0n> jag har kde:s netbook plasma workspace på min eeepc och den e grymt snygg och praktisk
 * Barre kräks lite mi munnen
<Barre> mest för att reta Philip5
 * epzil0n ger Barre en spypåse
<chees_> ok
<Philip5> Barre: jag är rätt härdad :)
<chees_> är det classic mode i bisen ?
<hume> men... jag kan tydligen inte installera proprietära drivisar med den grafiska grejen i gnome - måste man först ha dragit in kernel-source? kernel-headers?
<Philip5> epzil0n: hela kde är nu för tiden väldigt trevligt :)
<epzil0n> Philip5: jo jag har testat några olika kde distar! ;)
<Philip5> epzil0n: jag kör kubuntu och tycker det funkar bra även om det vore kul om det lades mer krut på det också
<epzil0n> det släppte väl vid 4.6 för min del iaf..
<Philip5> aha
<epzil0n> ok, det strulade mest i tidigare versioner..
<realubot> Är det bin Ladin eller Stallman som har blivit dödad i Pakistan? Jag hittar inga bevis på att rätt man är dödad.
<realubot> Är det Microsoft eller Navy Seals som utfört attacken?
<epzil0n> sen så har jag jagat en bra dist för min eeepc och nu vet jag inte om jag tycker ubuntu 11.04 eller kubuntu 10.10 med kde:s netbook plasma workspace e bäst.. så dom får samsas så länge ;)
<Philip5> epzil0n: snart har vi höver dig på den ljusa sidan med kde ;)
<epzil0n> ^^
<epzil0n> alltså rent grafiskt så spöar ju kde unity med hästlängder.. inget snack om det ;)
<epzil0n> fast jag e mest van vid ubuntu..
<Philip5> jo det är ju mycket en vanesak
<Philip5> man blir van med det som är sämre helt enkelt med gnome/unity ;P
<epzil0n> små saker som irriterar mig med kubuntu, får inte igång en anslutning till mitt PAN via blådjävulen till telefonen och överhuvudtaget att ens para ihop kubuntu med min lur fungerar inte
<epzil0n> hehe
<realubot> Varför har Ubuntu Gnome/Unity? Varför har man valt bort KDE? Det borde ju finnas en förklaring?
<misse-> realubot: den kan du nog lätt googla fram
<realubot> misse-: Jag vet inte hur man googlar.
<epzil0n> i ubuntu går det hur lät som helst och eftersom jag har med mig eepc:n hela tiden och så är det ju praktiskt att kunna surfa via nallen.. så så länge det inte fungerar i kubuntu så kommer jag köra dualboot
<misse-> då får du hoppas att det finns nån som orkar skriva en vägg av text här då :)
<realubot> Jag tycker det är fusk att google fram information. Jag tycker man ska hitta all info via länkportaler.
<realubot> *googla
<Philip5> gnome skapades ju mer eller mindre en gång i tiden som en revolt mot QT och göra något annat än kde som använder qt
<realubot> Är det inte Thorvalds som gillar KDE?
<Philip5> han gjorde det under tiden med kde3 i alla fall
<realubot> Ok.
<Philip5> sedan hade han rätt mycket kritik mot hur kde4 växte fram så han bytte till gnome en tid
<Philip5> nu vet jag inte vad han kör
<HeMan> qt hade "fel" licens från början
<Philip5> han tyckte ju att man som utvecklare inte bara skulle bryta och göra om så mycket som kde gjorde från kde3 till kde4 utan att lyssna på användarna som var vana med något annat
<Philip5> och att göra om kde3 till kde4 måste ju faktiskt vara en av de mest våghalsiga open source-project man gjort. kasta något inarbetat, bygga om från grunden och hoppas att gamla och nya användare kommer gilla det man gör till slut
<epzil0n> he says the move over to GNOME happened because in KDE 4, he found it quite bothersome that he couldn't get his Right mouse button to access the right menu he wanted. In short, he ran into usability issues while using KDE 4.0
<Barre> Philip5: de var ju mer eller mindre tvugna att göra det, jag har hört att det var ett väldigt lapptäcke och tungt att bygga vidare på samma arkitektur
<epzil0n> men sådär verkar det ju vara hela tiden.. en dist klarar det mesta men inte allt, som i mitt fall och så tvingas man köra någonslags hybridmiljö eller dualboot :-/
<Philip5> Barre: ja det var ju motiverat
<Philip5> epzil0n: fast din blåtandgrej borde man ju kunna få ordning på om den funkar med ubuntu så ska den funka med kubuntu. det är ju samma men olika frontends
<bamsefar> Data.
<epzil0n> jo, men det e ju något med blåtands/nätverks hanteraren i kubuntu som inte fungerar
<Barre> bamsefar: \o/
<bamsefar> Hej Barre
<Philip5> epzil0n: i värsta fall kan du ju köra med den för gnome i kde
<hume> epzil0n: kan du inte köra gnomes blåtandshanterare i kubuntu då?
<hume> Philip5: :)
<epzil0n> jo har funderat på det, men det e väl inte bara att installera rakt av i kde eller?
<hume> epzil0n: jo
<epzil0n> ok?
<epzil0n> så var det ju inte innan
<hume> prova
<Barre> apt-get install *     ;P
<epzil0n> jaja, menade inte de :D
<realubot> hume: Kommer inte massa annat installeras också då? För att det ska fungera? Det är väl massa dependensies?
<hume> Barre: :)
<epzil0n> vad e det jag ska leta efter då?
<epzil0n> networkmanager och sen?
<hume> realubot: vet inte, men jag gjorde så innan med en laptop, drog in både kdes och gnomes blåtandshanterare, var inga problem. det
<realubot> Dagens i-landsproblem. Ska man satsa på last.fm eller Spotify.
<epzil0n> go for wimp eller vad den norska heter
<hume> realubot: last.fm kan väl inte spela lika mycket som spotify...?
<realubot> hume: Inte spela lika mycket?
<realubot> hume: Utbudet menar du?
<epzil0n> http://www.wimpmusic.se/site/web3/view.ftl?page=index
<hume> ja, spela musik...jag använder bara last.fm för att få tips om musik....spelar med spotify
<epzil0n> prova gratis :P
<hume> realubot: utbudet ja
<HeMan> hehe, jag har spelat snart 60000 låtar enbart från last.fm...
<[F]adE> last.fm har väl iofs gått ut och sagt att även dem ska bli betaltjänst.
<[F]adE> I framtiden.
<hume> ops. var dom bra?
<realubot> epzil0n: WiMP är en prenumerationstjänst som kostar 99 kr per månad.
<realubot> epzil0n: Too expensive.
<HeMan> och jag har försökt köra spotify men dels så har dom inte lika mycke musik som last.fm
<HeMan> sen känns det lite föråldrat att välja musik...
<epzil0n> ja fast spotify är redan väldigt begränsat och mer kommer :-/
<epzil0n> alltså på gratis versionen
<[F]adE> HeMan: Spotify har ju också radio-funktion? :)
<realubot> hume: Det låter konstigt. last.fm finns ju som betaltjänst?
<epzil0n> från och med 1 maj e det nått nytt
<HeMan> [F]adE: men spelar den musik som jag gillar då?
<realubot> hume: Har last.fm verkligen mindre utbud än Spotify?
<hume> realubot: nog bara jag som inte fattat...inte uppgraderat mig
<[F]adE> HeMan: Det är väl kanske inte säkert.
<[F]adE> epzil0n: Inte för mig! Har fortfarande free. :D
<HeMan> hume: last.fm hade mer musik än spotify när jag kollade senast
<[F]adE> Reggade sent. :P
<realubot> hume: Ok.
<HeMan> hume: då hade spotify ca 20% av det jag lyssnat på från last.fm
<epzil0n> F]adE jo fast du kommer inte kunna spela lika mycjket
<[F]adE> epzil0n: Provade nyss samma låt 6 gånger i rad.
<[F]adE> Så jo, jag har free ännu. I någon månad till iaf.
<epzil0n> utan reklam?
<[F]adE> Näe, epzil0n , har samma som innan begränsningen.
<[F]adE> Eftersom jag reggade efter ett visst datum i höstas.
<realubot> HeMan: Problemet är sv. artister. Det är där jag misstänker att skon klämmer med last.fm.
<epzil0n> hehe, menar de
<hume> vad använder man för spelare till last.fm då, om man inte vill köra via webläsaren?
<[F]adE> Ska dock köpa premium i veckan ändå så :)
<[F]adE> Bättre ljudkvalité + i mobilen för 99kr..I'm game.
<HeMan> hume: det finns flera i Ubuntu's repon
<epzil0n> fast man får väl skaffa sig ett mobilabbonemang där spotify ingår ;)
<HeMan> hume: jag kör den officiella som heter lastfm
<hume> ok, tack
<epzil0n> [F]adE: ja det är ju 2 bra anledningar
<[F]adE> epzil0n: Har iofs redan gratis musik som jag gillar i mobilen, men ändå. :P
<[F]adE> Fri surf + webradio ftw.
<epzil0n> hehe, ja vem har inte det :D
<epzil0n> aha
<epzil0n> jag har kontantkort :(
<[F]adE> Samma här. Fri surf ändå. :P
<[F]adE> Comviq kompis är bra skit så sett. Gratis sms, gratis surf.
<epzil0n> fast nu ingår fri surf när man tankar för 195:- =)
<HeMan> jag ligger på ca 500 MB per dag på mitt mobil-data-abb
<[F]adE> epzil0n: Ah, kömpis där också med andra ord.
<epzil0n> jepp :D
<epzil0n> tjejen har comviq och några till så det lönar sig bäst för mig att ha det än så länge och jag lyckas aldrig förbruka 195 på en månad
 * realubot funderar på last.fm. Jag får väl skippa sv. artister. Deras musik är ju mest skit ändå.
<realubot> 3 dollar/månad, hur pröjsar man från Schweden?
<Markslap> Visa-kort kanske?
<Markslap> Kolla deras hemsida.
<epzil0n> paypal kanske
<realubot> Markslap: Aja.
<chees_> kostar last fm 3 dollar?
<epzil0n> ^^
<Markslap> chees_: Om man vill lyssna på musiken.
<epzil0n> wimp då, någon som testat om det e nått att ha?
<Markslap> Wimp är väl en videosamling?
<cHarNe2> Markslap: kan man spara musiken offline?
<Markslap> cHarNe2: Fråga inte mig. :)
<epzil0n> nope, musik
<epzil0n> http://www.wimpmusic.se/site/web3/view.ftl?page=index
<Markslap> Åhåja
<HeMan> nån som kör med grooveshark förresten?
<Markslap> Ja
<HeMan> hittade http://jog.fm som verkade rätt trevlig
<HeMan> men jag skulle vilja få playlisterna från jog.fm till "vanliga" grooveshark
<realubot> epzil0n: Jag betalar inte 99 kr för wimp när jag kan betala ca 20 kr för i stort sett samma tjänst.
<Markslap> *Du* betalar ju ingenting.
<epzil0n> realubot: var då menar du?
<Markslap> Han syftar på last.fm.
<epzil0n> ok
<realubot> epzil0n: wimp kostar ju 99 kr.
<epzil0n> mm, fast det gör väl spotify med..
<realubot> epzil0n: Spotify 49 eller 99 kr beroende på tjänst. Om jag har fattat det rätt så får jag samma sak som spotify 99 kr och wimp 99 kr för 20 kr på last.fm.
<realubot> 20 kr/månad för fri musik. Det är rimligt.
<epzil0n> även i mobilen, via app eller?
<Markslap> Eller 18kr i månaden för Grooveshark. :)
<realubot> epzil0n: Fråga HeMan.
<misse-> för 99kr i månaden får man ha spotify på mobila enheter / får man köra testversionen för linux, man får även 320kbps och möjligheten till att synka ner musik lokalt och spela offline
<epzil0n> hehe
<misse-> tillskillnad mot 49kr då
<HeMan> jag kör last.fm i mobilen och i min Squeezebox
<realubot> Markslap: Är Grovveshark laglig ens?
<realubot> *grooveshark
<Markslap> realubot: Lite halvt.
<HeMan> tyvärr måste jag ha en gammal last.fm-klient till telefonen
<Markslap> För oss är den det.
<realubot> Markslap: Groovesharks gratistjänst i webbläsaren gillar jag inte. Utbudet är så tveksamt. Svårt att sortera musik efter album osv. Många album är inkompletta.
<Markslap> Mm
<Markslap> Jag gillar inte musiktjänster iöht.
<realubot> Hur är det med last.fm, är det enkelt att söka på artist och sortera ut låtar efter album?
<realubot> Markslap: Gillar du inte musik?
<HeMan> realubot: last.fm spelar det du gillar, du ska inte hålla på att söka där
<HeMan> realubot: det är som att ha världens bästa DJ som bara spelar det du gillar!
<HeMan> realubot: helt underbart om du frågar mig
<realubot> Spotify har infört en progres bar som mäter hur mycket tid man har kvar. 9h 44 min.
<realubot> har jag kvar.
<Markslap> realubot: Jo, men inte musiktjänster som Spotify osv.
<realubot> HeMan: Ok, men OM jag vill sortera musiken efter album då?
<realubot> Markslap: För att?
<HeMan> realubot: det gör man inte
<realubot> HeMan: Aha, det låter tveksamt. Tänk om jag vill lyssna på ett speciellt album som en artist har gett ut?
<HeMan> realubot: då är inte den tjänsten för dig
 * realubot gråter.
<realubot> Kasst. Det borde finnas som ett alternativ.
<Philip5> realubot: installera kde/kubuntu så blir du glad igen :)
<HeMan> realubot: men om du vill uppfyllas med bra musik som smeker din själ och kramar ditt ego är last.fm för dig!
<epzil0n> Philip5: :D
<kodein> jag saknar fortfarande en del låtar på spotify
<kodein> hawkwind - magnu, t.ex.
<realubot> Philip5: Nja. Det är nog inte ett råd som en psykolog skulle ha gett.
<epzil0n> kodein: vem gör inte det?!
<HeMan> realubot: men det är för att psykologer inte har koll på hur bra KDE egentligen är!
<realubot> HeMan: Mitt ego skulle faktiskt behöva smörjas lite... Jag har varit lite för ödmjuk på sista tiden.
<kodein> det finns nästan inget pink floyd heller.
<epzil0n> Det beror på vilken förklarningsmodell man utgår ifrån.. KDE, Gnome etc. xD
<realubot> Jag lyssnar mest på Rihanna för att hon är så snygg.
<epzil0n> kodein: nope det suger
<Philip5> realubot: varför då lyssna och inte bara titta??
<realubot> Philip5: Jag ser ju albumomslagen i Spotify. Det är bra.
<kodein> usch vad jag är torr i halsen. behöver nog kaffe.
 * realubot häller kokhett kaffe i halsen på kodein.
 * epzil0n har en hel back kalla bärs! :P
 * realubot sveper epzil0ns back med kalla bärs.
<epzil0n> NOOOO
<epzil0n> xD
<spacebug-> bärs & brudar.. *spacebug- skakar på huvudet*
<epzil0n> ^^
<spacebug-> Andreas Wilson och en loka säger jag ;)
<epzil0n> näe, ska ut och käka nått nu.. hade folket
<realubot> Det lutar mot last.fm.
<realubot> Jag fattar inte riktigt hur det fungerar men men... Scrobbler?
<realubot> Vad är det för skillnad på gratistjänsten och betaltjänsten?
<UkuleleSolen> Hej folkens!
<spacebug-> hej hej
<UkuleleSolen> har ett par funderingar på mitt hemmanätverk. Min HTPC (Ubuntu) vägrar låta andra datorer ändra eller lägga filer på den
<UkuleleSolen> från HTPC kommer jag inte åt min laptop över huvud taget. Från HTPC:n till den andra stationära går det däremot bra
<UkuleleSolen> var ska jag börja felsöka?
<Jnz_> UkuleleSolen: Vad använder du för att ansluta mot laptopen som skiljer sig från stationära?
<spacebug-> vad menar du med "ändra lägga filer på" och "komma åt" ?
<UkuleleSolen> Lägga till filer. har rätt mycket hårddiskutrymme på HTPC:n och hade tänkt att lägga över bilder och musik på den
<spacebug-> jo men menar du med ftp? samba? annat?
<UkuleleSolen> men om jag från någon av de andra 2 datorerna försöker lägga till en fil får jag bara läsa att jag inte har rättigheter nog
<spacebug-> med "komma åt" menar du telnet? ssh? samba? ftp? www?
<spacebug-> ping?
<UkuleleSolen> samba
<Jnz_> :P
<spacebug-> ok då har vi börjat komma åt vart vi ska felsöka
<spacebug-> vi pratar om samba
<spacebug-> då är det i /etc/samba/smb.conf du ska kolla
<UkuleleSolen> alla datorena ser varandra utan problem, via samba. Men det är sedan det blir knepigt
<realubot> Hur spelar man en låt på last.fm? Det går ju bara att spela Rihanna-radio.
<Markslap> :D
<HeMan> realubot: du väljer vad du vill hör för musik så spelar den det
<realubot> HeMan: Jo, men om man vill lyssna på en enda låt av en viss artist då?
<HeMan> realubot: dvs du kan välja musik som liknar en artist, en tag (tex 90s) eller någons favorit-radio
<HeMan> realubot: det gör man inte
<UkuleleSolen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/602255/
<HeMan> realubot: det är så 1900-tal att lyssna på musik så
<HeMan> realubot: släpp hörnflaggan och kom in i framtiden!
<dagon_> hmm
<spacebug-> UkuleleSolen: kolla på min smb.conf om du vill.. http://pastebin.com/HAV5i72x
<dagon_> last.fm, det är väl det skitet?
<realubot> HeMan: Ja, jag förstår det. Menar du att det inte går att spela en låt, t.ex. S&M med Rihanna utan att behöva lyssna på en playlist?
<HeMan> realubot: jag säger åt Last.fm "Spela riktigt skön musik som jag gillar", sen spelare den veckor och månader utan att jag behöver fundera
<UkuleleSolen> spacebug-: Dom ser ju helt olika ut
<HeMan> realubot: betydligt smidigare än att sitta och peta och välja
<realubot> HeMan: Jag startar Rihanna-radio och då spelar den Umbrella. Jag vill inte höra just den låter utan S&M.
<HeMan> realubot: då är inte tjänsten för dig
<realubot> HeMan: Ja, men om du vill spela en låt då? Om du ska spela upp en låt för en kompis t.ex.? Ska kompisen behöva lyssna i 3h för att låten ska dyka upp i playlisten?
<HeMan> realubot: så använder man inte Last.fm, då får du köra spotify
<realubot> HeMan: Då tycker jag last.fm är skit.
<Markslap> :D
<dagon_> last.fm är väl skit?
<HeMan> realubot: det får du göra, det är helt fritt att gilla framtiden eller inte
<realubot> En musiktjänst där det inte går att spela en låt utan att spela massa låtar in.
<Jnz_> realubot: Spotify är mer 'skit' :D
<HeMan> dagon_: last.fm är den bästa skiten hittils!
<Markslap> Vad är det med folk.
<Markslap> Jag håller mig till att ladda ner musik.
<Markslap> Lite olagligare, lite roligare.
<HeMan> dagon_: jag har snart lyssnat på 60000 låtar från last.fm!
<dagon_> realubot: ladda ner och rippa skivor som normalt folk
<dagon_> HeMan: jag har snart lyssnat i 2 månader på min playlist med låtar som ligger på min hårddisk
<realubot> HeMan: Släppa hörnflaggan? Det verkar mer som om last.fm har gått tillbaka till gramofonskivornas tid.
<realubot> *grammo
<HeMan> dagon_: jag slipper lägga ner mina låtar på hårddisken
<realubot> dagon_: Det är olagligt dagon_. Det är olagligt!
<Markslap> 94662 spelade låtar
<Markslap> Snart uppe i 100000 låtar.
<HeMan> dagon_: jag har lyssnat i snart 4 år
<Markslap> Detta är dock ~hälften av all musik jag har lyssnat på.
<dagon_> och bara harvat genom 60k låtar?
<HeMan> dagon_: det är först på senare tid jag lyssnat heltid
<dagon_> man har väl hårddiskarna till att spara saker, inte som prydnad?
<kodein> lyssna på musik är ett heltidsjobb.
<Markslap> Mm
<realubot> HeMan: 60000 låtar i väntan på att få höra låten du ville eller?
<Markslap> Jag lyssnar på musik konstant.
<HeMan> realubot: jag vill inte hör en låt, jag vill höra bra musik
<Markslap> Förutom när jag duschar och pratar med folk.
<HeMan> Markslap: jag hade en vattentät radio ett tag, men det var tyvärr innan det fanns vettiga fm-sändare
<Markslap> Haha
<realubot> HeMan: Det ska ju gå att spela en låt ändå. Det är det minsta man kan begära av en fucking musiktjänst.
<HeMan> realubot: det är inte en låt-tjänst, det är en musik-tjänst
<dagon_> realubot: rippa låten från youtube
<HeMan> realubot: den spelar musik, inte låtar
<realubot> HeMan: Det är ok att dom scrobblar musiken men OM man vill spela en enda låt så ska det ju gå tycker jag.
<HeMan> realubot: då får du välja spotify
<realubot> Vilket IT-u-land det här är.
<realubot> Musiktjänster som inte klarar av att spela en enda låt. Vi är tillbaka på kasettbandens tid.
<dagon_> smäll igång radion
<dagon_> samma funktion
<dagon_> har du tur så kaaaanske din låt spelas
<Jnz_> Vad ere för fel på LP
<realubot> Fattas bara att last.fm inför simulerad spolning för att låta lyssnarna vänta.
<fredrik_> Vad betyder mode: ad-hoc på nätverksinställningarna när man skapar nytt nätverk i ubuntu?
<HeMan> realubot: det kan också scrobbla
<HeMan> tyvärr finns det ingen musiktjänst som passar alla
<HeMan> realubot: du har fel preferenser
<HeMan> realubot: jag tycker inte om att välja låtar
<HeMan> realubot: alltså är last.fm bäst för mig
<HeMan> realubot: last.fm är inte en "välja-låt"-tjänst, det är en tjänst som spelar bra musik utan att man behöver välja
<realubot> Jag spelar RIhanna och får lyssna på Nicole Scherzinger? WTF?
<realubot> Vem fan är Nicole Scherzinger?
<Markslap> Frågan är ju varför du lyssnar på Rihanna till att börja med.
<dagon_> hahaha
<Jnz_> Markslap: +1
<dagon_> Markslap: +1
<Markslap> :D
<HeMan> Markslap: +1
<arand> fredrik_: Datorn fungerar som access point, man ansluter inte till en wifi-station
<maxholtzy> hej jag vill byta från windows till linuz
<maxholtzy> linux*
<realubot> HeMan: Som sagt. Det är ok att inte behöva välja MEN det borde gå OM någon vill spela en enda låt någon enstaka gång.
<maxholtzy> är ubuntu ett bra val?
<fredrik_> arand, gott.. precis vad jag ville...
<realubot> maxholtzy: Ja. Generellt sett.
<arand> maxholtzy: Ofta ja.
<maxholtzy> jag har använt ubuntu tidigare fast då hade dom ju gnome, är unity bra?
<UkuleleSolen> Det jag gjorde för en liten stund sedan var att gå in i routern. Routern hade gett alla datorer utom HTPC:n ett bestämt Ip-nummer. Tilldelade HTPC:n ett också.
<UkuleleSolen> Nu kommer jag åt laptopen från HTPC:n. En klar förbättring
<dagon_> hetaste tipset idag: kör linux mint
<fredrik_> arand, nästa fråga.. fliken ip4... vad betyder "shared to other computers"?
<arand> maxholtzy: Det är helt upp till smak.
<arand> maxholtzy: Om du gillar gnome2, skulle jag liksom dagon_ rekommendera Mint.
<realubot> maxholtzy: Unity kräver 3d-effekter. Om ditt grafikkort inte stöds av Linux så är du rökt tills Unity 2d kommer i 11.10.
<maxholtzy> okej, jag vill inte göra massa coola effekter utan jag vill bara att det ska vara stilrent snygg och allt ska gå bra
<arand> Eller, tills man helt enkelt installerar det i natty...
<realubot> maxholtzy: Du kan logga in med Classic-skrivbordet istället om Unity inte fungerar eller om du inte gillar Unity.
<Jnz_> maxholtzy: Arch =P
<maxholtzy> jag har ett ati radeon 4650 HD
<maxholtzy> tror det stödjer 3d?
<realubot> arand: Sägs vara buggigt. Vem vill ha ett buggigt DE=
<realubot> ?
<dagon_> maxholtzy: ja, det är ingen fara
<maxholtzy> men är unity buggigt?
<dagon_> mer eller mindre
<realubot> maxholtzy: Grafikkortet gör det säkert. Frågan är om Ubuntu/Linux har drivisar som fungerar med kortet.
<maxholtzy> ja det har funkat tidigare
<realubot> maxholtzy: Unity 2d sägs vara buggigt. Unity är nog inte så buggigt.
<maxholtzy> med gnome
<realubot> maxholtzy: Men det är ju nytt så det dyker nog upp en och annan bugg.
<maxholtzy> okej men om jag använder unity 3d så kommer det inte vara buggigt med andra ord?
<fredrik_> När man skapar nytt nätverk... fliken ip4... vad betyder "shared to other computers"?
<maxholtzy> är gnome 3 bra då?
<realubot> maxholtzy: Unity 2d är Unity utan 3d-effekter. Om inte datorn klarar 3d-effekter så får du köra med Classic-skrivbordet eller Unity 2d.
<arand> maxholtzy: Tycke och smak...
<realubot> Hur är det med Gnome 3, kräver det 3d-effekter som Unity=
<realubot> ?
<maxholtzy> Så den disten ni tycker jag ska använda är ubuntu 11.04?
<dagon_> jag tycker linux mint 10
<realubot> maxholtzy: Unity borde inte vara så buggigt men jag vet inte. När jag snackade buggar så pratade jag om Unity 2d, inte vanliga Unity.
<maxholtzy> linux mint har jag testat innan
<maxholtzy> tycker att ubuntu var mycket bättre då
<maxholtzy> fast det var ett tag sen
<arand> fredrik_: Om man ställer in det på ett ad-hoc är det meningen att man ska kunna dela ut sin egen nätaslutning till andra datorer.
<realubot> maxholtzy: Unity 2d ska finnas med som val i 11.10 men eftersom det inte är riktigt färdigt så är Classic-skrivbordet med i 11.04 iställer för Unity 2d typ.
<realubot> SÃ¥ har jag fattat det iaf.
<maxholtzy> debian 6.0 är det något att ha eller är ubuntu bättre?
<dagon_> ta hellre ubuntu då
<realubot> maxholtzy: Ubuntu och Linux Mint är samma sak, typ. Mint bygger ju på Ubuntu.
<dagon_> fast mint är bättre
<realubot> maxholtzy: Mint som bygger på Debian finns ju också iofs.
<realubot> maxholtzy: Ubuntu är nog mer användarvänligt än Debian.
<arand> maxholtzy: Ubuntu är enklare, Debian ger mer val, är troligtvis stabilare, o.s.v.
<fredrik_> arand, jo precis. Min tanke är att dela ut min 3G koppling till andra datorer. Så jag försöker få till detta med hjälp av firestarter. Men den vill bara sparka igång om jag sätter IP etc på eth1 så jag tänkte att jag skapar nytt nätverk där med hjälp av network managern
<realubot> maxholtzy: Är du nybörjare så är Ubuntu ett bra val. Många föredrar Arch Linux men det är nog inte så bra som nybörjardistro.
<maxholtzy> okej men jag tar och installerar om datorn till ubuntu 11.04 om jag inte gillar det så tar jag och installerar linux mint
<fredrik_> arand, har du lyckats med något liknande någon gång?
<arand> fredrik_: Nej, men har inte provat mycket.
<realubot> maxholtzy: Ubuntu är normalt tillräckligt stabilt för envanlig hemdator. Om du ska ha en dator som är superstabil så kanske det är värt att sikta på en anna distro. Jag vet inte.
<realubot> maxholtzy: Eller så installerar du 11.04 och om du inte gillar Unity-utseendet så går du över till Classic när du loggar in och installerar 99% av det som finns i Mint i Ubuntu istället.
<maxholtzy> haha smart ;D
<realubot> maxholtzy: Om jag har fattat det rätt så är det mest utseendet och lite program som skiljer Ubuntu från Mint. Programmen installerar du lätt som en plätt i Ubuntu.
<realubot> Det går fortare att installera programmen du saknar från Mint i Ubuntu än att installera om hela systemet.
<maxholtzy> ja open office vill jag ju såklart ha, vlc, rtorrent sen skulle jag gärna vilja ha något program som är bra för webbdesign
<arand> Linux Mint är lite grand vad Ubuntu är jämfört med debian, polering och enkelhet.
<realubot> Däremot vet jag inte hur du fixar Mints utseende om du nu är ute efter just det. Mint har ju en egen meny osv. Det kanske kräver lite mer tricks för att då det att se ut så i Ubuntu och då kanske det är enklare att installera om med Mint iställer.
<maxholtzy> amen jag bryr mig inte om utseende
<maxholtzy> vill bara att det ska vara stabilt
<realubot> maxholtzy: I 11.04 ingår Lbre Office.
<lilleman72> ngn här som vet vad den där terror idioten hette som gick under jorde & som usa hittade?
<fredrik_> arand, verkar inte så många andra gjort heller.. men när man har en 3G dongel och 3 datorer + telefon + tablett så är det relevant att slippa ha 3G abonemang i alla
<realubot> maxholtzy: *Libre. Det är nya OpenOffice typ.
<realubot> maxholtzy: Ubuntu är stabilt när man har fått det att rulla.
<maxholtzy> finns det något tutorial på hur man lätt kan få ubuntu att rulla? :)
<realubot> maxholtzy: Installera paketet ubuntu-restricted-extras i Ubuntu så får du massa codecs och grejer som är bra att ha om du inte ska få problem att spela upp saker osv.
<maxholtzy> med inställningar o.sv
<realubot> maxholtzy: http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/linux-distributions/linux-distributions4-ubuntu/1540-top-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-1104-natty-narwhal
<realubot> Där har du en guide men jag rekommenderar inte att du följer alla steg utan bara stegen som du tycker att du har användning för.
<realubot> maxholtzy: Där har du en till guide: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/10-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-11-04/
<maxholtzy> okej
<maxholtzy> men jag ska bara ladda ner imgburn nu och bränna in ubuntu
<maxholtzy> tog 64 bitars versionen
<Kirill> maxholtzy: Sitter du på Windows nu?
<Kirill> Har du tillgång till ett USB-minne på 4 Gb?
<Kirill> I så fall tycker jag du ska använda: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<Kirill> Går så mycket snabbare än att installera så än genom en CD... :P
<arand> fredrik_: http://magazine.redhat.com/2008/10/16/video-fedora-10-connection-sharing/   är hur det är menat att funka.
<maxholtzy> ja jag sitter på windows 7 ultimate 64 bitars
<maxholtzy> skit OS
<Markslap> Windows 7 är la mysigt.
<maxholtzy> nej
<maxholtzy> men jag tar och bränner ist ;D
<realubot> maxholtzy: Det här är en klassisk guide också: http://blog.thesilentnumber.me/2010/04/ubuntu-1004-post-install-guide-what-to.html
<fredrik_> arand, tack för länken kollar upp det nu
<realubot> maxholtzy: Tänk på att guiden inte är för 11.04 utan för 10.04 men mycket stämmer på 11.04 också.
<realubot> maxholtzy: Bränn i låg hastighet. Risken för fel vid bränning sägs vara mindre.
<maxholtzy> det vet jag
<maxholtzy> tack för allt realubot
<fredrik_> arand, precis så har jag gjort.. ingen av mina datorer kan dock ansluta till det nya nätet (förutom den laptop som jag gjorde anslutningen på)... kan det vara så att de inte får ip?
<arand> fredrik_: Vet ej.
<fredrik_> arand, det är svårt för mig att kolla om så är fallet då jag nu testar med en surfplatta och en telefon.. de säger bara "Ansluter ---> lagrad" men de är inte online
<fredrik_> ok
<fredrik_> arand, ok
<Coffe> HeMan,  ja , geekgrill snart, låter suve.. tror du vi kan få med barre ?
<Barre> det tror jag nog Coffe
<realubot> http://www.svd.se/naringsliv/it/spotify-utmanas-av-nya-alternativ_6132863.svd
<realubot> we7.com verkar smidig.
<Linda^> Såatteh.. Jag kanske är helt ute och cyklar, men visst ska jag kunna köra gnome 3 på ubuntu 10.10?
<realubot> Man får klippa bort reklamen.
<realubot> Linda^: Ja. Det borde ju gå?
<Coffe> Linda^, kliv av nu, ja de kan man
<Linda^> jamen säg hur jag ska göra då, för jag får bara problem :(
<Coffe> Barre,  HeMan  vore trevlgit , lite god matt, kanske en öl eller 2
<realubot> Linda^: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/install-vanilla-gnome-3-in-maverick/
<Linda^> realubot: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-desktop/gnome3-builds  .. den raden funkar inte för mig ;(
<realubot> Linda^: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-gnome3-on-ubuntu-11-04-nattyubuntu-10-10-maverick.html
<realubot> Där i texten finns en guide för 10.10 också.
<Linda^> det är ju samma
<Coffe> Linda^,  vad får du för fel då ?
<Linda^> "can't find signing_key_fingerprint osv..
<realubot> Linda^: Vad får du för felmeddelande då?
<Linda^> en länk efter den raden
<Linda^> på samma rad dvs
<Barre> kanske använda ppa
<Barre> ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<Barre> kanske använda ppa ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<realubot> Linda^: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10681650&postcount=10
<Barre> svårt jag har att skriva rå...
<Linda^> realubot: din sista länk gjorde ju inte mig smartare :P samma fel ju
<Barre> Linda^: prova att använda ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 istället för ubuntu-desktop/gnome3
<Linda^> tänkte jag skulle prova, men vill inte göra saker jag inte vet något om :P
<Linda^> så jag kollar lite med er först :(
<Kirill> Linda^: Följ min guide som finns här: http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.382069/sa-installerar-du-gnome-3-i-ubuntu-1104
<maxjezy> har jag missat tysta minuten för herr bin ladin?
<Kirill> Vart tvungen att rätta reportern, då mer än hälften saknades!
<Barre> Linda^: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<Linda^> Kirill: Fast den är för 11.04?
<Barre> Linda^: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop3
<Kirill> Kör du med 10.04?
<Linda^> Kirill: 10.10
<Kirill> Ahaaa... Humma! Ska nog fungera ändå :)
<maxjezy> säg inte det
<maxjezy> säg kanske, kanske, kanske!
<Kirill> Testat denna då? http://www.botskool.com/geeks/how-install-gnome-shell-ubuntu-1010-desktop-edition
<Linda^> Kirill: nej den har jag inte testat..
<Linda^> Ska testa med det Barre föreslog, så får vi se vad som händer
<Kirill> Det jag saknar med Gnome 3 är Tangentbordsgenvägar... Jag hittar den inte =/
<chees_> är gnome 3 bättre än de osm är i ubuntu nu 11,04?
<Coffe> <3 gnome-shell
<chees_> ja
<realubot> Haha: http://www.expressen.se/nyheter/1.2422272/mp-och-v-fel-att-skjuta-bin-ladin
<realubot> Nu får dom väl ändå ge sig.
<realubot> Fel att skjuta bin Ladin?
<chees_> är gnome 3 shell bra?
<Coffe> jag föredrar de före unity
<chees_> ok
<chees_> är det inte smama stil typ?
<misse-> realubot: skillnaden är väl att de vill att usama ska dömas av ett gäng gamla gubbar i peruker och SEN bli avrättad / fängslad i all evighet
<spacebug-> mv /bin/ladin /dev/null
<kodein> gnomeshell och unity är typ samma skit, det som skiljer är att det ena är skrivet i javascriptet och det andra i vala
<t^> nej mp och v vill att usama ska bli behandlad som dom andra flykting"barnen" med jobbig uppväxt
<t^> firkort till juridiskt ansvar
<Coffe> ja jo sedan är det handhavand å hur smidigt det fungeerar oxå
<t^> gratis pengar och boende
<t^> förmodligen på någon stackars pensionärs bekostnad
<realubot> spacebug-: 16:06 < spacebug-> mv /bin/ladin /dev/null
<realubot> Haha
<kodein> oj, jag har inte tidigare förstått att det är var en kanal för politisk polemik.
<t^> true
<t^> :P
<spacebug-> kodein: det är väl om om Al-Quida skulle gå under benämningen "nätverk" som det pratas om i topicen =)
<spacebug-> hur går det med waylandgrejen och ubuntu?
<kodein> fast NE vill visst ha polemik till att handla om genomtänkta argument, så det stämmer väl dåligt för denna kanal.
<chees_> är de bättre ta in gnome 3 shell än unity?
<Coffe> chees_,  ta bägge å testa vad du trivs med
<chees_> ok
<t^> min dator tokdog när jag uppdaterade till 11.04 :P
<chees_> om man har gnome 3 shell vad händer då när man starta om då kommer man in i uinty?
<arand> chees_: Funkar inte med båda I ubuntu...
<Coffe> jag väljer vid login vilken jag vill ha
<chees_> så får man starta shell manuellt?
<arand> Nej, shell ersätter unity, tror inste classic funkar heller.
<Coffe> arand,  que ?
<chees_> ok
<Coffe> jag har bägge, självklart kan man inte köra bägge samtidigt , men jag har bägge i mitt system just nu
<Coffe> :s /i/på ?
<chees_> ser på nått sätt lätare ut än unity
<Philip5> då fick man lite att göra igen då. uppdatera en massa paket till nyare i natty nu när man installerat det :D
<Philip5> lite jobbigt med alla kötider på launchpad bara
<spacebug-> hehe
<realubot> Blir det något problem att installera Natty parallellt med Ubuntu 10.10?
<realubot> NÃ¥gon som har erfarenhet av att det strular?
 * realubot loves Terminator.
<Kirill> Jag är så jävla less på att Banshee ska starta så fort jag stoppar in ett USB-minne eller ansluter till min server... =/
 * andol tycker rent spontant att det låter som ett väldigt lösbart problem.
<cahoot> konfigurera som du vill ha det
<Kirill> Har inte konfat upp skiten på nå sätt faktiskt! Då jag uppdaterade till 11.04 från 10.04 så var det QMMP som gick igång då jag anslöt något medie. :S
<cahoot> konfigurera 'skiten' som du vill ha det
<Kirill> Haha :)
<cahoot> om det är gnome så skulle jag prova gconf-editor->nautilis - nånstans
<cahoot> nautilus
<realubot> Kirill: Det går ju att stänga av eller?
<Kirill> realubot: dunno. =/
<cahoot>  System->prefs->preferred appps kanske?
<cahoot> nåt med multimedia
<Kirill> Hittar inge prefs under system :(
<realubot> Kirill: Edit -> Preferences i Nautilus och fliken media?
<realubot> Kirill: Eller i gconf-editor gå till app/nautilus/preferences och ändra media_automount_open?
<Kirill> Finns inget media_automount_open under där :p
<realubot> Kirill: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB#Configuring%20Automounting
<realubot> Kirill: Finns i UBuntu 10.10 iaf: gconftool-2 -R /apps/nautilus/preferences | grep "automount"
<realubot> Kör det kommandot så ser du om nyckeln finns.
<Kirill> Okej :) Men tack för hjälpen ändå real
<Kirill> realubot:
<realubot> Ändå?
<realubot> gconftool-2 -R /apps/nautilus/preferences | grep "automount"
<realubot> Testa det? Hittar du inget i 11.04?
<Kirill> Nepp, inget
<realubot> Jag tror du ändrar värde med: gconftool-2 -s -t string /apps/nautilus/preferences/media_automount_open false
<realubot> Kirill: Nehe, ok. Då har dom ändrat då.
<realubot> Kirill: Testa: gconftool-2 -R /apps | grep "automount"
<Kirill> Den tog lite längre tid på sig, men gav inget det heller =/
<realubot> Kirill: Mhm, den "sökte" igenom fler nivåer.
<realubot> Kirill: Kör du 11.04?
<Kirill> Yepp :)
<realubot> Kirill: Jag vet inte vad dom har gjort i 11.04. Så som jag skrev gör man i 10.10 iaf.
<Kirill> Okej, men det ordnar sig nog ska du se :)
<realubot> Kirill: Ja, annars betyder det här slutet på Linux. :(
<Kirill> Haha nejdå ;)
<virtuald> 8]
<realubot> vegrex_: Var har du hållit hus?
<realubot> virtuald: Du?
<realubot> vegrex_: Inte du.
<virtuald> under din säng
<coobra> hej i stugan  :D
<coobra> fyfan vad ubunru är <3 kärlek
<daho> Hej någon som har installerat nya ubuntu???
<Markslap> Nej.
<Markslap> Ingen.
<daho> hmm den verkar knepig
<Linda^> den funkade inte för mig ;\
<Silasle> Jag kör 11.04
<Linda^> jag vill testa gnome 3 på 10.10
<Linda^> Men kommer inte fram till hur jag ska göra ;(
<daho> va tycker du om de då Silasle??
<coobra> jag kör linuxmint eller vad det heter och det är fan inte bra  :/
<Silasle> Faktiskt ganska bra
<coobra> blir snart ubuntuserver + fluxbox typ
<Silasle> Måste erkänna att förväntningarna va låga när det bestämdes att Unity skulle skickas med
<daho> men tycker det är knepigt hur får man den gamla menyn tillbaka
<Silasle> daho: Kör Ubuntu Classic ?
<daho> oki
<Silasle> Linda^: Du installerar  gnome 3 med en ppa, men Unity kommer inte att funka efter det, verkar det som...
<Linda^> Silasle: Jag kör 10.10
<Linda^> så jag har inte unity
<Silasle> Jaha, då är det väl inget problem eller?
<Linda^> Jo
<Linda^> jag vill köra gnome 3!
<Linda^> problem: Det funkar inte ;o
<Silasle> Jag körde det ett tag med 10.10 :p
<Linda^> hur installerade du?
<Silasle> Kompilerade själv ;)
<Linda^> för det funkar fan inte för mig ;( alla guider säger samma sak. Men jag får bara felmeddelande
<Linda^> jaha
<Linda^> come and fix!
<Linda^> :)
<Linda^> så nu kör jag gnome 3 shell eller vad det heter
<Silasle> Det är ju gnome 3
<Linda^> jamen
<Linda^> jag måste ju aktivera den via alt+f2 varje gång
<Silasle> Det var så jag gjorde med
<Silasle> Kan du inte lägga in den i startup applications?
<Linda^> känns ju onödigt
<Linda^> tycker jag
<Silasle> Då startar det ju när du loggar in
<Linda^> men gnome 3 shell och gnome 3 är väl ändå inte samma? det heter väl shell av en anledning?
<Linda^> utseendemässigt kanske ja. men..
<Silasle> Ser inga andra större skilnader, men jag vet inte
<Linda^> Okej, ni kan det bättre än mig ;P
<Silasle> Nä, jag kör helst helt vanlig gammal hederlig gnome 2, eller med unity annars :p
<Linda^> kan man köa unity på 10.10?
<Linda^> för 11.04 vägrar fungera på min dator :)
<Silasle> Har för mig att man kan köra 2D-versionen
<coobra> Linda^: kom ska pappa hjälpa lilla Linda^ :D
<Linda^> haha
 * Linda^ gömmer sig :(
<coobra> det bör du göra
<Silasle> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/unity-2d-gets-a-ppa/
<coobra> öö
<coobra> fan
<coobra> skiter ubuntu i gnome ?
<yeager> kör Ubuntu klassisk om ni inte vill ha unity
<coobra> gnome <3
<spacebug-> coobra: ;)
<Silasle> coobra: Nej, de lägger bara på sitt egen UI, gnome körs fortfarande i botten.
<coobra> spacebug-:  *kramiz*
<coobra> fan
<coobra> gå till debian kanske
<spacebug-> back to the 80s lite då
<coobra> fan vad bra det var då
<coobra> :D
<x_link> Unity?
<x_link> Är inte med i alla modighter.
<spacebug-> gnome3 ser ju ut som unity i stort sett. Så kör man gnome får man nog gilla läget i framtiden med detta nya eller byta desktop till tex xfce eller kde
<x_link> heter
<Silasle> Xfce är rätt bra :D
<Linda^> hur olik är unity jämfört med den i 2D Silasle ?
<Silasle> Lite mindre effekter tror jag
<Silasle> Man annars ganska så lik
<Linda^> okej
<Linda^> då var det fult
<Linda^> eller.. jobbigt :P
<Linda^> med dock-liknande grejjen till vänster :(
<Silasle> Jag gillar det, även om det är lite betakänsla över det
<Linda^> med min dåliga upplösning på min netbook, så måste jag skrolla i sidled bara jag ska logga in på facebook, bara för att den tar upp plats :(
<Silasle> Den döljs om något program nuddar den
<Linda^> men jag förstår vad dom menar, de som tycker att den mer eller mindre är gjord för surfplattor
<Linda^> nah, den är kvar när jag har min chrome framme iaf
<Silasle> I 2D?
<Linda^> mm
<Silasle> Inte i den riktiga
<Linda^> Okej
<Linda^> den kan jag inte testa, då natty vägrar fungera på min dator :(
<Linda^> av nån mysko anledning som jag inte känner till
<Silasle> Testat med virtualbox?
<Linda^> nä
<Linda^> uppgraderade helt enkelt..
<Silasle> Ubuntu och uppgraderingar, jag mår illa :p
<cHarNe2> Silasle: samma här :P
<Linda^> haha
<Silasle> För det mesta funkar det ju, men om det inte funkar är det i princip bara att installera om
<Linda^> Men jag är rätt ny i linux och ubuntuvärlden
<cHarNe2> Linda^: dont enter, you will be stuck for life..
<Linda^> cHarNe2: försent :)
<Linda^> Jag vill ju helst lämna windowsvärlden bakom mig :(
<Silasle> Nä, jag sitter på windows 7 just nu ;)
<Linda^> jag har win7 på den stationära, och ubuntu på min netbook
<maxjezy> h
<Silasle> W7 är faktiskt inte så illa om man jämför med vista, men fortfarande lite sämre än ubuntu
<cHarNe2> win7 på stationär, macosx på jobblaptop, ubuntu 9.4 på egen laptop, arch på server 1, ubuntu 10.8 på server 2
<Silasle> maxjezy: Var det dig jag designade nån spelwebbsida för för några år sedan?
<maxjezy> Silasle: känner inte igen ditt nickname
<maxjezy> nicka du samma då?
<Silasle> Men jag ditt, tror jag, Tror jag hade samma då , åtmindstone Silas
<maxjezy> blev sidan klar?
<maxjezy> :)
<Silasle> Nja, inte direkt
<Silasle> Du, om det var du, fick jag aldrig kontakt med mer
<Silasle> Jag var inte på IRC så mycket då
<Silasle> Det var någon med liknande nickname på #ubuntu-se iallafall, men glöm det
<Silasle> Vad tycker ni andra om 11.04?
<x_link> Ser man skillnad på Ubuntu som kör med Unity och inte?
<maxjezy> Silasle: jag har för mig att någon skulle fixa sida åt mig men mins verkligen inte ditt nickname
<maxjezy> jag är en hejjare på att komma ihåg nicknames annars
<Silasle> x_link: Ja, mycket
<maxjezy> fotografiskt minne på nicknames jag har
<Silasle> maxjezy: Ok, men det var väl iallafall jag
<coobra> fotografiskt mynne på nyrakat *:D
<Silasle> Och jag är ganska säker på att jag hade samma nick
<maxjezy> de måste varit ungefär ett år sedan
<maxjezy> inte längre än 14 månader sen iaf
<maxjezy> för jag flytta hit för 14 månader sen
<coobra> ghha
<maxjezy> innan dess hade jag nog inte sug på sida
<Silasle> Kan stämma
<coobra> jobbigt att få tag på gammalt minne till laptops
<coobra> :/
<maxjezy> coobra: jag har en massa minnen ligger om ja inte mins fel
<Silasle> coobra: RAM?
<maxjezy> 256 och 500
<maxjezy> till pentium 3 dator
<coobra> maxjezy: ddr 2700 SODIM ?
<coobra> LAPTOP
<coobra> RAM
<maxjezy> coobra: jag är inte så hajj på sånt men de är typ rektangulära
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> laptop
<Silasle> http://www.inet.se/artikel/5302515/a-data-256mb-sodimm-ddr-ram-200-pin-pc3200
<maxjezy> notebook
<coobra> Silasle: vill ha 1Gig :p
<Silasle> http://www.inet.se/artikel/5302542/corsair-1gb-so-dimm-pc2700-ddr-333mhz
<Silasle> Bättre?
<Silasle> Vi har också en gammal pentium 3 laptop stående i ett skåp
<x_link> Silasle: Okej, kör du med Unity?
<Silasle> x_link: Ja, men just nu windows 7
<x_link> Okej.
<x_link> Ska se om jag hittar något på Yotube.
<adhddampninj> tjo
<coobra> hej
<spacebug-> yo
<adhddampninj> äre någon som prövat "airdump-ng" i ubuntu?
<adhddampninj> Nevermind!
<coobra> :o
<adhddampninj> har någon som är bra eller kan något i det där jävla narwhal? haha
<adhddampninj> Sjävla menyn eller där det står "arkiv osv osv" uppe i hörnet på 11.04 (narwhal) den blir ju liksom "osynlig" och är väldigt irreterande! någon som vet hur man får bort den funktionen?
<Kurdistan> adhddampninj, har du sökt på ubuntu-se.org forumet? Ta en titt på följande ämne; http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=208&t=53697
<Kurdistan> själv kör jag inte med natty ännu, så jag kan inte ge svar på rakarm.
<adhddampninj> okej, det är inte något vidare ska jag säga
<Silasle> Vilket hörn? Vänstra?
<adhddampninj> vänstra
<spacebug-> adhddampninj: menar du att den inte är framme alltid eller att den inte är i programmet utan menyn där uppe?
<adhddampninj> strunta i det, det löser sig nog
<adhddampninj> men har ett annat problem!!!!
<adhddampninj> Har också ett problem med mitt mobila bredband, har 2st och den ena fungerar (3 huawei) och den andra fungerar inte ens, har prövat på ett dussintal sätt men lyckas inte få det att fungerar... ( den som inte fungerar är telenor och någon annan sorts huawie
<Kurdistan> adhddampninj, hur fungerade ubuntu 10.10 för dig?
<coobra> drar in fan 11.04
<coobra> :D
<spacebug-> gör det coobra ;)
<adhddampninj> 10.10 fungerade perfekt
<Kurdistan> adhddampninj, du vet det är ingen tvång att uppgradera.
<Kurdistan> man ska inte skrota något som fungerar.
<Kurdistan> sedan måste man ha större tålamod med natty då unity är så pass ny.
<adhddampninj> mjo det har du rätt i
<spacebug-> precis.. samtidigt så supportas 10.10 ett år till sen måste man ändå byta
<adhddampninj> mjo rätt dä
<Kurdistan> man bör i regel avvakta några veckor innan uppgradering. detta gäller inte alla utgåvor för alla, men med natty (unity) så hade detta varit att rekommendera.
<adhddampninj> där*
<adhddampninj> men var så villig att pröva :)
<adhddampninj> fast har 10.10 på stationära och 11.04 på lappen
<coobra> http://www.blocket.se/kronoberg/Laptop_Emachine_32437126.htm?ca=11
<coobra> :D
<adhddampninj> Vad är det? haha
<Kurdistan> adhddampninj, inget fel med att prova. Tycker själv att Natty är den snyggaste utgåvan, men den är buggare än lucid/maverick.
<adhddampninj> hahahaha coobra! fan vilken skön bild xD
<adhddampninj> Annons**
<Kurdistan> haha kommer någon verkligen vilja köpa den?
<x_link> Med Unity, man kan väl ha taskbaren/panelen på nedre delen?
<adhddampninj> x_link, tror inte det :O
<adhddampninj> jag har inte fått det att fungera
<adhddampninj> finns säkert något sätt dock
<Silasle> x_link: Nä, unity är uselt på att anpassa
<adhddampninj> indeed
<Hoxx> hur kommer man åt att konfigurera övre panelen? jag vill ha ljusare font...
<Hoxx> förr kunde man väl högerklicka på den men det funkar inte nu
<adhddampninj> fan värdelöst
<adhddampninj> en del coola saker dock
<Kurdistan> adhddampninj, har du problem är forumet mer lämpad för alla är inte närvarande här.
<Kurdistan> du kommer nog få bättre hjälp där.
<Kurdistan> sedan finns det någon bugg så rapportera det. då hjälper du inte bara dig själv, utan alla andra.
<adhddampninj> vilket forum? ubuntu forumen menar du?
<Kurdistan> adhddampninj, exakt.
<Hoxx> jag har min övre panel transparent och har en mörk bakgrund så nu syns inte klockan mm, var kan jag ändra transparenten i 11.04??
<x_link> Silasle / adhddampninj: Okej, rätt idiotiskt att inte låta användaren välja det.
<x_link> För verkligen inte snyggt att ha panelen på sidorna sådär.
<arand> Men jag håller nog med i deras beslut att fokusera på vetig default snarare än konfigurationsmöjligheter, sådär fär första release...
<spacebug-> 12.04 tror jag kommer bli rätt ok
<spacebug-> det är väl även en LTS va?
<spacebug-> eller kommer bli
<arand> Yes, menat så.
<adhddampninj> Bye alla! koda på!
<Kurdistan> tjena arand.
<maxjezy> Hoxx: ändra i themet :)
<arand> Kurdistan: 'lo
<maxjezy> kanske har fel, byt bakgrundsbild så är problemet löst
<maxjezy> såna ilandsproblem :)
<Hoxx> hehe
<Hoxx> men jag vill inte ha ljusa bakgrundsbilder :P
<arand> Kurdistan: Fortfarande samma horribla logga ;)
<maxjezy> Hoxx: du kan ju alltid redigera en bild så det bara är ljust där din klocka är
<maxjezy> :)
 * maxjezy ska vila nu
<maxjezy> har vunnit på auktion
<maxjezy> tog på krafterna
<Hoxx> maxjezy: heh, bra idé
<Kurdistan> arand, varför horribel? råkar du vara turk/arab/pers? :)
<arand> Kurdistan: Vad har det med någonting överhuvudtaget att göra?
<Kurdistan> arand, du kommentera loggan. så jag antog att du menade något som jag tydligen missuppfattat.
<Kurdistan> du menar gamla xchat loggorna som sparas? Dessa rensar jag med bleachbit. Har bra minne. :P
<arand> Zorin OS logga menade jag...
<Kurdistan> arand, jaha. :)
<larsemil> HeMan: pong
<HeMan> larsemil: date på torsdag?
<larsemil> HeMan: jaaa!
<HeMan> larsemil: vars ska du vara?
<larsemil> HeMan: jag vaknar på fridhemsplan, hämtar switchar hos bamsefar på tomtebo och sen ska jag köra bil mot falun efter lunch
<HeMan> larsemil: ok
<HeMan> larsemil: du vill helst ha vegetariskt va?
<coobra> hmms
<coobra> ja tror ja blir tokig hahaha
<coobra> drog ner fel ubuntu... skulle ha server sedan dra in xorg osv...
<coobra> nu har jag tagit bort gdm + gnome + xorg
<coobra> men nu vill inte xorg
<coobra> ja har lagt in det igen da
<larsemil> HeMan: ja. det vill jag.
<larsemil> HeMan: vart var det ni höll till? har ni några roliga hallar / maskiner där?
<HeMan> larsemil: jag vet inte om vi har någon rolig hårdvara inne, kan kolla
<HeMan> larsemil: vi håller till i Huvudsta
<larsemil> HeMan: det är ju inte allt långt från tomteboda
<HeMan> larsemil: ne, fågelvägen är det nära
<larsemil> HeMan: krångligt att köra bil?
<HeMan> larsemil: men nu bygger dom om på E4'an
<larsemil> HeMan: ah okej.
<HeMan> larsemil: tror det finns relativt ok mat i närheten
<HeMan> larsemil: dom har byggt om i centrumet rätt mycke på senare tid så jag har ingen riktig koll
<larsemil> HeMan: jag menar jag är inte mer kräsen än att jag kan dra en pizza
<HeMan> larsemil: ok
<HeMan> larsemil: det finns ett riktigt bra ställe en liten bit bort, men det ligger på ca 100 kr för en lunch där
<larsemil> det funkar
<HeMan> larsemil: har du otur/tur så blir det en bunt SP-folk med
<HeMan> larsemil: vi ska ha månadsmöte på eftermiddagen så de flesta konsulterna kommer in
<HeMan> men nu är det sängdax!
<larsemil> mm det är det
<larsemil> men vi hörs när det närmar sig
<larsemil> kanske bamsefar vill följa
<larsemil> god natt!
<realubot> Jaha, då ligger kanalen och sover igen då?
<Philip5> japp
<Laban> mm
<Philip5> vi mediterar
 * x_link gör 00:01-dansen!
<x_link> Ähhhh....den dansen är inte alls lika bra jue
<x_link> God natt!
<x_link> *poff*
 * realubot anmäler x_link till op för feldans.
#ubuntu-se 2011-05-03
<whomee> snart dags att gå ner i matsalen o ta frukost känns de som, behövlig morgon!
<Barre> mooooooring
<delhage> morrn
<delhage> fan vilket u-land england är
<Markslap> Japp.
<Markslap> Samma med Irland.
<delhage> allt är bara halvt, halvfärdigt, halvrent, halvfungerande
<Markslap> Alla tror att UK är så framstående, men Sverige är så sjukt mycket bättre.
<Markslap> Precis.
<delhage> mm
<delhage> 4 dagar att härda ut
<Markslap> Det låter lite patriotiskt.
<Markslap> Men jag är bara realistiskt.
<Markslap> Skönt att någon håller med mig. :)
<delhage> bara en sån sak att dom har separata kranar för varmt och kallt fortfarande...
<Markslap> Men det krävs att man kommer ut från sitt hemland lite för att få lite perspektiv. :)
<Markslap> Haha, ja.
<Markslap> Värsta jag har sett här är vissa kökskranar har en "blandare", men den blandar inte på riktigt, utan har två kanaler inuti själva kranen, så det är en stråle med vatten som kommer ut, men den är kallt och varm på olika sidor.
<Markslap> Helt idiotiskt.
<delhage> heh
<delhage> värsta jag sett var att varmvattenkranen tände en gasollåga som brann under ledningen
<Markslap> <3
<delhage> det var iofs 20 år sen på irland
<Markslap> Haha
<Markslap> Typiskt Irland.
<Markslap> Var i UK är du?
<Markslap> :)
<delhage> Milton Keyenes
<delhage> vilket är deprimerande i sig
<delhage> hela "staden" känns som middle of nowhere
<delhage> nu måste jag gå
<Markslap> Haha
<Markslap> Okej. :)
<Markslap> Ha det så gött.
<Markslap> Halka inte.
<HeMan> Morrn!
 * realubot kliver in i kanalen, lyfter artigt på hatten och hälsar på alla i kanalen.
<realubot> God morgon ubuntusar!
<HeMan> realubot: fail!
<HeMan> realubot: den röda hatten har man i redhat-kanalen... :)
 * amelia har alltid sin röda hatt på sig.
<speakman> mårrnda
<HeMan> dagen till ära så testar jag Banshee som last.fm-spelare!
<larsemil> oj oj!
<Coffe> HeMan,  när ska vi grilla då ? å kan vi se till att Barre  inte kommer i närheten av grillen ? så tråkigt om vi slutar kvällen på akuten
<coobra> såja
<coobra> :D
<HeMan> Coffe: jag vet inte när, men jag kollar upp när det passar
<HeMan> Coffe: vi kanske kan gaffa fast grillvantar på Barre
<HeMan> Coffe: över hela kroppen om det skulle behövas
<Barre> En grillkväll hos mig på fredag kanske? HeMan Coffe
<amelia> Barre: var bor du?
<HeMan> Barre: frugan är på galej då och jag tror inte jag ska plocka med kidsen
<HeMan> man kanske skulle skaffa en http://www.deltaco.se/article.aspx?ItemID=NV-224 till surfplattan
<Coffe> Barre,  denna fredagen är jag tycärr bokad
<Laban> Hmm... Mitt 11.04 verkar krasha under uppstarten... Obra
<Laban> Fast den reagerar på ctrl-alt-del, och bootar om, men jag hinner inte se vad den gnäller om
<Coffe> laban
<Coffe>  tryck del eller esc så kan du se
<larsemil> Laban: och om det är grafiken som krånglar kan det ibland fungera att trycka ctrl + alt + f1 för att få en konsol.
<larsemil> Breaking news: Chuck norris returns from a trip to Pakistan
<Barre> amelia: huddinge
<larsemil> HeMan: är du nöjd med din adam?
<amelia> Barre: aha, det är ju lååångt borta
<Barre> amelia: nej, cirka 1240m inte så långt....
<Barre> ;P
<amelia> haha
<larsemil> HeMan: och vad fick du ge för den?
<kodein> är den inte vapourware, alltså?
<Coffe> Barre,  HeMan i år får vi fan se till att grilla.
<larsemil> Coffe: NEJ
<HeMan> larsemil: jao, sådär, har inte hunnit leka med den så mycke än
<DanielSenat> hej
<DanielSenat> Någon som vet hur man ställer in dokumentvisaren så att det inte blir otydlig text i vissa pdf filer
<DanielSenat> Jag har acrobat reader men den segar ju fullständigt
<kodein> "vissa pdf-filer"?
<kodein> menar du rastrerade sådana?
<DanielSenat> ja de jag skapar själv i openoffice blir fina
<DanielSenat> men artiklar och andras arbeten blir ibland konstiga, dvs suddiga bokstäver
<HeMan> DanielSenat: det är inte så att dom klarnar efter en liten stund?
<DanielSenat> nej, de gör de inte
<HeMan> DanielSenat: det jag har sett är att om man ökar storleken så blir dom suddiga ett tag
<DanielSenat> I mina egna skapade kan jag även markera text, det kan jag inte i de med suddig text
<DanielSenat> Bokstäverna i "suddiga texter" blir bra om jag zoomar till ca 300 %
<DanielSenat> annars är det otydligt
<DanielSenat> NÃ¥gon som haft samma problem?
<DanielSenat> det ser ut som att det är en kopierad text som scannats in typ. Men med acrobat är det klar och bra
<larsemil> HeMan: ta med på torsdag. ;)
<DanielSenat> kodein: Vad menar du med rastrerade?
<kodein> DanielSenat: http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rasterbild
<kodein> till skillnad från vektorbaserade pdf:er som går att förstora hur mycket som helst
<DanielSenat> hur vet man om det är en rastrerad, kommer det att skapa de problem jag syftar på?
<kodein> du ser ju om det blir pixelerat eller inte vid förstoring.
<DanielSenat> ser jag inte
<HeMan> larsemil: will do!
<DanielSenat> Däremot blir texten klarare ju mer jag förstorar
<kodein> /wtf
<DanielSenat> brukar vara så på många pdf filer
<DanielSenat> då måste jag använda acrobat om jag vill ha det snyggt och klart
<kodein> aldrigråkatutför
<DanielSenat> ja då är det väl något galet antagligen
<speakman> Kan vara downsamplingen i Evince som är dålig kanske? Och PDF:en är en högupplöst rasterbild?
<kodein> prova fnula runt med inställningarna? ;)
<speakman> http://www.mail-archive.com/evince-list@gnome.org/msg01555.html
<kodein> fast det där är en två år gammal tråd, så man får väl hoppas de gjort nåt åt det sen dess
<speakman> sant
<speakman> bugzilla - är det världens segast issue tracker månne?
<duggthe> Ah. SÃ¥ trevligt att vara konsument. Bahnhof nere i 24 timmar...
<duggthe> "Fiberfel"...
<Markslap> :D
<duggthe> Borde nästan vara olagligt med så lång nedtid? År 2011?
<duggthe> Tänk hur mycket som beror helt på Internet.
<Markslap> Har du något i avtalet som säger det då?
<duggthe> Det lustiga är att dagen innan var det helt kritiskt att jag kunde svara på e-post.
<duggthe> Markslap: Antagligen inte.
<duggthe> Men har i så fall "företagskunder" andra fiberlinor?
<Markslap> Du får skaffa den lite dyrare varianten ist.
<Markslap> Nepp.
<Markslap> Dom får dock ersättning.
<duggthe> Ersättning... hur beräknar de det?
<Markslap> Två olika sätt kan jag tänka mig, ena är att dom får tillbaka summan dom betalar för bredbandet.
<Markslap> Och det andra är uppskattningen på hur mycket pengar dom förlorade.
<Markslap> Den förstnämnda är nog det vanligaste.
<duggthe> Hehe... få tillbaka det man betalar för bredbandet under den tiden är ju helt ointressant.
<duggthe> Senare är vettig. Men omöjligt att bevisa.
<duggthe> T.ex. anser jag att det som hade hänt igår om det var nedtid då var ovärderligt.
<Markslap> Precis.
<Markslap> Lättare hos ett företag.
<duggthe> Märkligt att de inte ens nämner denna extrema nedtid på IDG. Brukar de göra.
<kodein> det ska nog vara mer än tre hushåll som påverkas då...
<duggthe> Tydligen alla Bahnhof-fiberkunder i Stockholm.
<duggthe> Fiber-skit som gått sönder någonstans.
<duggthe> Hur det ens är möjligt.
<duggthe> Sax-Elof har varit i farten och gjort ett klipp.
<vacum> hehe
<kodein> det var väl en armensk kärring igen
<duggthe> =S
<Markslap> :D
<Kirill> y0
<Kirill> Någon som vet hur/vart man ändrar tangentbordsgenvägar i 11.04?
<Jnzz> sök på shortcuts?
<Jnzz> Kirill: *
<Kirill> Får inge träffar! ^^ Verkar ha försvunnit iom nya 11.04, eftersom i 10.04 och 10.10 så fanns den under en meny där man kunde ändra hur man öppnar tex terminalen :)
<Jnzz> Kirill: Kör iaf 11.04 och får upp den när jag söker
<Markslap> Inte när du försöker då?
<Kirill> Nepp, genvägar eller shortcuts finns inte :p
<Kirill> Då jag söker efter det..
<Kirill> Kör ju Gnome 3, så kanske heter nå annat för oss O_O
<Jnzz> Kirill: Bra att säga det nu ^^
<Kirill> Haha jaja ;)
<Jnzz> Kirill: Google?
<Kirill> Har sökt, men hittar inget :/
<Kirill> Men ska iväg till en kund nu! Så åter om en 30 min typ...
<Jnzz> Kirill: User menu > System settings > keyboard > shortcuts
<t^> fan va mitt ubuntu går sönder varje sekund :(
<t^> installera gnome 3
<t^> så ballar det ur
<Philip5> tur man kör kde i dessa tider :)
<kodein> man får ju ändå ge canonical en eloge den här vändan, väldigt få som kommit in för att få panikhjälp efter releasen
<Philip5> jag hade lite strul vid min nyinstallation som hade att göra med mitt chipset för diskarna
<t^> när jag uppdaterade rakt av så hängde sig allt
<Philip5> annars har det varit klockrent
<t^> när jag reninstallerade fungera inte nätverkskortet. och gick inte att reparera. då pröva jag instalelra offline då fungerade det
<Philip5> av någon anledning så blev mitt fel bara när jag installerade med livedvd och inte med livecd
<t^> och nu när man installera gnome då hänger den sig igen och ibland får jag nå fel på ice authority
<t^> Could not update ICEauthority file /home/t/.ICEauthority
<t^> varierande lösningar på fora't
<Philip5> t^: de få gånger jag någonsin stött på det problemet så tror jag att jag raderat filen och låtit den återskapas
<Philip5> bara flytta på den som ett test kanske räcker
<t^> tänkte testa byta lösen
<t^> men irriterande när allt skiter sig. får ju meka mera än använda sakerna
<Philip5> t^: mecka som är så kul ;)
 * t^ kastar datorn på Philip5
<Kimmen> jag brukar köra en netboot på min stationära när det kommit en ny release, separata partitioner för home och rot
<Kimmen> enda som strulade var firefox med gamla inställningar
<Philip5> firefox 4 verkar ju ha fått en hel del förändringar. inte bara hur layouten är
<realubot> Mitt seeding-skript är ju grymt. Det borde i använda.
<larsemil> ?
<realubot> larsemil: Jag har konstruerat ett skript som automatiskt seedar linux-torrent så fort skärmen är låst.
<realubot> larsemil: Så när jag inte sitter vid datorn så seedar jag linuxdistros. Idag har jag seedat i ca 5h.
<larsemil> med hjälp av bit torrent då?
<realubot> larsemil: Säg att jag snittar 5-10h/dygn. Det blir många GB/år som delas ut.
<realubot> larsemil: Japp.
<realubot> larsemil: Du ska få skriptet.
<Markslap> Bittorrent*
<realubot> larsemil: http://paste.ubuntu.com/602746/
<realubot> Markslap: BitTorrent.
<realubot> Markslap: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BitTorrent_%28protocol%29
 * realubot har språkpolislicens.
<Markslap> Bättre än bit torrent.
<Markslap> Jag är lite allergisk mot särskrivningar.
<Markslap> Och har således lite svårt för engelskan.
<realubot> Man lägger skriptet i Startup Applications så det startar med systemet. Därefter tankar man ner några linuxdistros med BitTorrent och nästa gång skärmen är låst så seedar Transmission eller vad man nu föredrar filerna. När man loggar in igen så dödas programmet som seedar (om det inte kördes innan skärmen låstes för då fortsätter programmet att köras).
<Markslap> kill -9?
<Philip5> realubot: kör du med transmission-2.30~beta4?
<Markslap> Du tyckte inte det räckte med att pausa eller stopp torrents?
<realubot> Markslap: Nja? Varför? Jag kör med kill -q
<Markslap> Okej
<Markslap> Varför inte pausa?
<Markslap> Eller stoppa.
<realubot> Philip5: Jag vet inte vad jag kör med. Jag kör med Ubuntu 10.10 default Transmission. Den som gör firefox segt som tusan samtidigt.
<Philip5> realubot: den är rätt gammal och nyare har stöd för lite nyare torrent-tekniker
<Philip5> realubot: senaste finns på min ppa om du vill ha
<realubot> Markslap: Därför att skriptet startar Transmission (om det inte redan körs) när skärmen låser. Och då ska inte användaren behöva stänga programmet när han/hon loggar in igen. Tanken är att systemet ska återgå till normaltillståndet när användaren är inloggad.
<realubot> Philip5: Vad är det för torrent-tekniker då?
<Philip5> kolla på transmissions sajt
<Markslap> realubot: Okej,.
<Markslap> .*
<Markslap> Men varför inte göra så att den startar torrents automatiskt när man loggar uy och stoppar dom automatiskt när man loggar in?
<realubot> Markslap: Att pausa är inget normaltillstånd om skriptet har startat Transmission. Däremot fortsätter Transmission att köras som vanligt om det kördes manuellt innan skärmen låstes.
<larsemil> realubot: finns en transmission-cli så man kan göra typ transmission-cli pausall eller liknande
<Markslap> Det var inte min fråga.
<Markslap> Varför gör du inte så i stället?
<Coffe> tror jag ska ge upp med openfiler..  någon som har något tips på något annat storage OS ?
<realubot> Markslap: Det är väl det det gör? Startar Transmission när man loggar ut och stoppar Transmission när man loggar in?
<Markslap> Det är ju lite dumt att döda Transmission i stället för att stänga av den korrekt.
<Markslap> Nej.
<Markslap> Torrents.
<Markslap> Inte programmet i sig.
<realubot> larsemil: Vad är det för fel på kill -q Transmission?
<realubot> *transmission
<realubot> Markslap: Jag har funderat på om det är så bra att stänga av det med kill. Varför är det dumt att döda ett program istället för att stänga normalt?
<Markslap> Det kan vara dumt vissa fall, saker kanske inte hinner sparas och torrents kan bli korrupta i vissa fall.
<realubot> larsemil: Problemet med transmission-cli är att det inte ingår som standard i Ubuntu.
<realubot> Markslap: Är det så? Att torrents kan bli korrupta?
<realubot> Då är det ju inte bra.
<realubot> Jag kanske skulle byta till transmission-cli och pause då.
<cHarNe2> vad är det för fel på rtorrent nu då?
<realubot> cHarNe2: Det är inte standard.
<cHarNe2> har dom lagt till standard klient i ubuntu för torrents?
<realubot> Dessutom blir det svårt att köra med transmission-cli pause eftersom mitt skript startar och dödar vilken BitTorrent-klient som helst men transmission-cli är ju bara för Transpersoner.
<Markslap> cHarNe2: Transmission.
<Markslap> Som har hängt med ett tag.
<cHarNe2> så den finns vid installation?
<realubot> Trans mission är stnadard.
<realubot> *standard
<Markslap> Transmission*
<realubot> cHarNe2: Ja, finns med från scratch.
<realubot> Markslap: Jag skulle bara kolla om du var med.
<Markslap> :P
<cHarNe2> från och och med kallas det 'tm' för att alla skriver fel imo :P
<realubot> transmission hette paketet i 10.10 men det heter transmission-gtk i 11.04.
<realubot> Om fler kör med mitt seeding-skript så kommer det gå undan som tusan när folk tankar linuxdistros.
<realubot> Det borde vara ett plugin i Transmission eller varför inte ett plugin till Ubuntu?
<Nafallo> realubot: vad ar sa speciellt med det?
<realubot> larsemil: Står inget om pausall här: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/man1/transmissioncli.1.html
<realubot> Nafallo: Det seedar ju linuxdistros när datorn inte används manuellt.
<realubot> larsemil: Då får man sätta upload till 0.
<realubot> larsemil: transmissioncli --uplimit 0
<Nafallo> realubot: ehrm. da tycker jag battre om min transmission som seedar fran min server 24/7...
<realubot> Nafallo: Jo, sure.
<realubot> Nafallo: Men om man inte har på datorn 24/7 och om man inte vill slöa ner linan när man använder datorn manuell så är mitt skript perfekt.
<realubot> *mnauellt
<Nafallo> okay
<realubot> Nafallo: Idag har jag seedat 5h. Snittar kanske 5-10h/dygn och då har jag inte alltid på datorn.
<realubot> Nafallo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/602746/
<realubot> Nafallo: Där är det. Man lägger det i Startupp Applications, drar ner några linuxdistar som torrents och sedan börjar Transmission seeda när skärmen är låst.
<realubot> Nafallo: Och slutar när man loggar in igen.
<Nafallo> realubot: sjalv har jag seedat ca 200GB sa langt.
<realubot> Nafallo: Det enda som är tveksamt är om det är så bra att använda kill för att stänga Transmission när användaren loggar in.
<Markslap> Varför har man inte igång datorn 24/7?
<realubot> Nafallo: Duktigt. Men alla har inte en dator som står och går 24/7. Dessutom så blir många bäckar små till en stor å, you know.
<realubot> Nafallo: Det blir ändå 1800-2650h/år seed. Jag har bara 2 Mbit/s men ändå.
<Nafallo> bored nau. goes back to work.
<realubot> Markslap: Därför att det är störande med fläktljudet. Dessutom kostar elen pengar. Alla är inte gjorda av pengar Markslap.
<Markslap> Ratio: 847,655,563.454 U/L: 1.58 TB D/L: 2.01 kB
<Markslap> Jag är inte gjord utav pengar.
<Markslap> Men jag har ett jobb.
<Markslap> Som normalt folk.
<realubot> Markslap: Så arbetslösa personer är onornala människor?
<Markslap> Det där har jag seedat från min server endast.
<realubot> *onormala
<Markslap> Nepp.
<Markslap> Säger jag inte.
<realubot> Markslap: Vad seedar du då? Porr?
<Markslap> Allt möjligt.
<Markslap> Allt som har free leech och många leechers.
<realubot> Markslap: Om normalt folk har ett jobb, vad har då onormalt folk... också ett jobb?
<Markslap> Har varit medlem i 6-8 veckor nu.
<realubot> Markslap: Medlem?
<Markslap> Arbetslösa personer som inte vill eller "orkar" söka ett jobb tycker jag dock inte synd om.
<Markslap> Jag kan förstå att det blir jobbigt efter ett tag.
<realubot> Markslap: Jag söker ju jobb.
<Markslap> Men sånna som dig tycker jag inte synd om.
 * realubot gråter.
<Markslap> Och kommer aldrig att göra.
<Markslap> Ja, jag är medlem.
<Markslap> Halvprivat tracker.
<realubot> Markslap: Jaha.
<realubot> Markslap: Varför tycker du inte synd om mig då? Jag är ju arbetslös och söker jobb?
<realubot> Markslap: Jag frågade ju dig om du kunde fixa in mig på ditt jobb ju?
<Markslap> För att du är en mytoman.
<Markslap> Vi har haft denna diskussion rätt länge nu.
<Markslap> Snart i ett år tror jag.
<realubot> Mm.
<realubot> Markslap: Jag kan väl inte hjälpa att du trodde att jag jobbade på Säpo.
<Markslap> Trodde?
<Markslap> Jag har aldrig trott på dig.
<realubot> Markslap: Klart du gick på det.
<realubot> Markslap: Det var därför du blev så sur när det inte var helt sant.
<Markslap> Du fortsatte dock att ljuga om det gång på gång på gång, även trots att vi motbevisade dig.
<Markslap> Nej.
<Markslap> Och detta, du försöker försköna saker.
<Markslap> Och vända det till att du är "bra" och att alla tycker om dig.
<realubot> Markslap: Nej, nej, så gör inte jag.
<Markslap> När det antagligen är så att du sitter där och tror det, men när många ogillar dig starkt, ser dig som ett troll och undviker att prata med dig.
<Markslap> Och det är ännu mer illa att du inte märker av sådant, speciellt under en såhär lång tidsperiod.
<realubot> Markslap: Du inbillar dig. Det är ingen som undviker mig och ingen som inte vill prata med mig.
<Markslap> Jag trodde att det var så ett tag.
<Markslap> Men jag vet att det stämmer nu.
<Markslap> Tyvärr, men det är så det är bara.
<Markslap> Nya användare gör det inte, för dom vet inte om hur du är. :)
<realubot> Markslap: Vem pratar inte med mig då?
<Markslap> Du har inte insett det själv? :)
 * larsemil pratar med realubot 
<Markslap> Det är ju bara mer illa.
<realubot> Markslap: Där ser du.
<Markslap> Mm.
<Markslap> Jag sa inte alla heller.
<Markslap> :P
<madbear> vafan nu snackar ni offtopic
<Markslap> Ojdå.
<madbear> sluta flooda kanalen med skit
<Markslap> Ja, spårade ur lite.
<Markslap> Ursäktar för det. :)
<Markslap> Hur fungerar 10.04?
<Markslap> Fungerar på att installera det på laptopen.
<Markslap> Vet int' om jag vågar dock.
<realubot> Markslap: Du måste ha stöd för 3d-effekter.
<realubot> Ananrs fungerar inte Unity.
<Markslap> Det har jag.
<realubot> Ok.
<Markslap> Har ett G210M i laptopen.
<realubot> Markslap: Ja, men du hade ju något hybrik-tjosan?
<larsemil> 10.04 fungerar la bra. det är ju LTS. 11.04 fungerar dåligt om man inte har bra drivers.
<Markslap> Mm
<Markslap> Åhåja
<Markslap> Så man bör avvakta ett litet tag?
<larsemil> det sa jag inte
<larsemil> har du 3dstöd på laptopen idag?
<Markslap> Hm, beror ju på hur ni menar. :P
<realubot> Jag har inte testat 11.04. Jag funderar på att installera det parallellt på min stationära, men samtidigt tycker jag att Keyboard Shortcuts och Synapse är tillräckligt användarvänligt. Jag har svårt att se varför Unity skulle vara så användarvänligt jämfört med Ubuntu Classic.
<Markslap> Jag har ingen 3D-skärm och sånt lullull.
<realubot> Markslap: Kör du med avancerade skrivbordseffekter i Ubuntu nu då?
<realubot> Markslap: Och rullar det på fint?
<realubot> Då borde Unity fungera också, tycker jag.
<Markslap> Jag kör Windows på laptopen.
<Markslap> Men den lekte finfint med Compiz tidigare.
<larsemil> då ska det väl inte vara några problem
<realubot> Markslap: Varför kör du Windows på laptopen?
<realubot> Markslap: Var inte det något med just grafikkortet?
<Markslap> För att den inte leker i Linux.
<Markslap> Vanligtvis.
<Kimmen> la in natty idag och tyckte inte alls det var så användarvänligt med unity
<realubot> Kimmen: Har du fått kläm på hur du använder Unity då?
<realubot> Kimmen: Genvägar osv?
<Kimmen> realubot: nope, gick direkt tillbaka till klassiska gnome =P
<realubot> Kimmen: Du får ju ge det en chans.
<realubot> Kimmen: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/become-a-natty-power-user-in-no-time-using-this-unit-keyboard-shortcuts-wallpaper/
<realubot> Kimmen: Du får öva in det där först innan du dissar Unity.
<Kimmen> får göra det sen, har rätt bra med plats på skärmen så tyckte det gav sämre överblick med unity jämfört med vanlig "taskbar"
<realubot> Kimmen: Jag tycker mitt Skrivborde är rent och fint: http://img696.imageshack.us/i/desktopyek.png/
<realubot> Det enda som syns är en minimal panel högst upp i hörnet.
<Occi> Hey sup? :)
 * spacebug- har avaktiverat global appmenu och fått tillbaka vanliga scrollutseendet.. *nöjd*
<Occi> Någon som är missnöjd med 11.04? :)
<Philip5> nej jag är jättenöjd med kubuntu 11.04 :)
<larsemil> realubot: haha är du också en gargamel som barre
<Kimmen> överlag nöjd med 11.04
<larsemil> och jag är jättenöjd med 11.04
<Kimmen> resten är bara vanesaker
 * larsemil live unity
<larsemil> love
<spacebug-> jag tror det kommer bli bättre och bättre.. men jag är rätt nöjd nu.. hittar mer och mer inställningstweaks
<spacebug-> än så länge på mer "hack-nivå" än vad som borde vara.. men som sgt.. det är nytt
<Occi> Hmm, själv gick det inte och installera det på virtualbox med iso filen -.- prövade 5 ggr
<realubot> larsemil: Det är ju jag som är gargamel. Jag tror Barre kallar sig så för att jag gör det.
<spacebug-> Occi: jag kör det i virtualbox
<Philip5> Occi: jag kör 11.04 även i vmware och det funkar bra för mig. funkar också bra på min fysiska dator
<realubot> Vad tycker ni om Gnome 3 jämfört med Unity då?
<spacebug-> dock får jag köra 'ubuntu classic' i virtualbox
<Occi> Hmm, gutt för er :)
<realubot> Philip5: Hur kan du köra med wmware? Är inte det betalprogram?
<spacebug-> Occi: vad är det som inte fungerar då?
<larsemil> realubot: jag har kört gnome3 en vecka och blev helt galen. unity därimot har jag inte blivit galen på
<Philip5> realubot: finns både och men det är ju inte open source men det finns gratisversion
<realubot> larsemil: Aha.
<realubot> Philip5: Ok. Jag fick inte Unity att fungera i virtualbox trots att jag aktiverat 3d acc.
<realubot> Vad är det som är så bra med Unity jämfört med Classic då? Vad är det som är så användarvänligt? Vad är mer användarvänligt än Keyboard Shortcuts för att starta program, Alt+Tabb för att växla program, virtual desktops kopplade till olika tangentbordsgenvägar och Synpase?
<realubot> Hur kan det bli så mycket mer användarvänligt?
<Occi> Spacebug: Antagligen grafikkortet på den här sketna laptopen ^
<spacebug-> Occi: i virtualbox ska det funka ändå.. kanske inte med unity men att få in 11.04
<realubot> Används SuperKey+Shift av något program?
<realubot> Eller enbart SuperKey?
<spacebug-> ja super är roten till allt i unity
<realubot> spacebug-: Ja, men i 10.10?
<spacebug-> tror jag inte
<spacebug-> eller ja det kommer jag inte ihåg
<larsemil> super + shift + siffra används
<Barre> realubot: skit ner dig :P
<larsemil> ta det lugnt nu Barre.
<Barre> larsemil: skit ner dig :P
<Barre> jag undrar hur parkeringsvakter tänker, eller till och med OM de tänker..
<larsemil> vad heter det där som är så inne när man sätter rosetter på papper och gör kort och sånt
<larsemil> scrapbooking
<larsemil> tack
<spacebug-> haHHA
<Barre> själv är bäste dräng
<larsemil> men jag satt och tänkte att bookscraping heter det ju INTE, det låter helt fel
<spacebug-> sånt är ju så jobbigt. När ord försvinner. Händer mig för ofta tyvärr
<Barre> afasi, det i kombination med dyslexi är underbart
<larsemil> http://blog.twingly.com/2011/05/03/top-10-tweets-about-osama-bin-laden/
<speedxco1e> jag har skapat en användare som inte kan göra tab-completion eller köra "upp-pil" för senaste commandon. Nån som har tips vad jag kan ha missat/ var jag bör leta efter felet?
<larsemil> speedxco1e: lpåiera -bash_profile från din andra användare
<maxjezy> speedxco1e: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1233627
<larsemil> kopiera
<larsemil> menade jag
<larsemil> är det någon i unity som kan verifiera en bugg för mig?
<larsemil> u buggade det inte längre bara för det
<spacebug-> ändå kul att veta va det är/var
<larsemil> när jag tryckte alt + bokstaven för att öppna respektive meny uppe i toppen(typ redigera) så kom inget upp, det bara blev en ruta runt itemet
<spacebug-> i alla program eller bara ett specifikt?
<speedxco1e> tack
<realubot> Ursäkta att jag försvann. Det dök upp några brudfans på chatten.
<ozzle> Hej grabbar
<Philip5> ozzle: hej hej
<ozzle> Jag har ett problem med mitt nätverkskort
<Philip5> ajdå
<ozzle> eller med nätverkshanteraren
<ozzle> Datorn hänger sig när man ansluter till ett nätverk utan lösenord
<Philip5> t^: den ligger väl i ditt homedir
<ozzle> med lösenord funkar det hur bra som helst
<Philip5> t^: den är mer som en lockfil så du borde bara kunna radera den
<t^> okej
<Philip5> t^: annars: mv ~/.ICEauthority ~/Download
<Philip5> så flyttas den till Download i din hemkatalog (om du har en sådan mapp
<t^> tog bort nu
<t^> får se då
<t^> va skitet säger
<t^> hehe
<spacebug-> Philip5: ang mitt scrollproblem. Jag hade bara avinstallerat 'indicator-appmenu' medans webupd8 även rekommenderade 'appmenu-gtk indicator-applet-appmenu'. Sen funkade det men jag gjorde i stället som de även beskrev och lade till filer i /etc/X11/Xsession.d/ . Sen hittade jag även där ett sätt att få tillbaka gamla vanliga scrollen ;)
<t^> lol samma felmeddelande
<t^> får testa flytta då
<Philip5> spacebug-: aha, skönt att det löste sig
<spacebug-> yes
<t^> Philip5 hade du samma felmeddelande som mig?
<Philip5> bej
<Philip5> nej
<t^> kej
<Philip5> men det har hänt någon gång förr länge sedan
<Philip5> har din user samma userid som din gamla användare hade efter uppgraderingen/ominstallationen?
<t^> ja men det blev riktig formatering så det ksa väl inte störa ? :O
<t^> prövade köra en force remove nu också
<t^> ska testa försöka logga in utan gnome äcklet igen också
<t^> onödigt att ställa till det såhär för lite lull lull
<t^> testade ju byta lösenord också. har för mig det krånglat för mig tidigare i livet också
<realubot> ozzle: Du kan ju alltid testa ett annat program än Network Manager.
<realubot> ozzle: T.ex: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WICD
<realubot> ozzle: Och se om du har samma problem med det. Om inte så är ju knappast Network Manager problemet.
 * Barre har precis räknat ut att den aggregerade datatillväxten för min hobbyfotografering de senaste 10 åren är på 56 000% O_o
<cahoot> intressant backup-perspektiv öppnar sig
<Coffe> Barre,  brawo
<Barre> det är en genomsnittlig tillväxt på 114% per år :/
<realubot> Vilken Android-lur har bäst kamera?
<cahoot> det är alltid versionen efter den du köpte
<spacebug-> haha
<Barre> cahoot: hahaha!!!
<Philip5> jag ska i alla fall slå till på en htc sensation när den väl kommer nu i mitten av maj som det verkar
<Philip5> gillar sense och den har ju dual core så det känns som man klättrar upp ett pinnhål mot alla andra htc som är ute nu
 * spacebug- köpte nyligen en Desire S och är mycket nöjd
<spacebug-> sensation kan nog bli en ..sensation ja
<Philip5> känner jag skulle ångra mig med desire s nu om sensation kommer om någon vecka
<Philip5> även om desire s nog är en bra lur
<spacebug-> bar köpa nytt hehe
<spacebug-> kapitalisten har talat :P
<Philip5> köp köp köp :P
<cahoot> det förvåade mig faktiskt att desiren funkade så bra som vanligt telefon mtp att basalfunktionen knappast dominerat intresset
<spacebug-> är det någon som är bra på webmonkeyscript och kan göra ett åt mig för en site? ;)
<spacebug-> greasemonkey kanske det heter
<kodein> arc ska visst ha en bra kamera ;)
<kodein> större-än-genomsnitt-sensor + f/2.5 på glaset
<kodein> f/2.4 var det visst. nåja :)
<Coffe> jag e lite sugen på en sgs2
<realubot> Philip5: Vad kommer Sensation att kosta då?
<ozzle> min dator hänger sig när jag ansluter till ett trådlöst nätverk utan lösenord
<realubot> ozzle: SÃ¥g du mitt svar?
<ozzle> nicht
<realubot> ozzle: Testa en wicd istället.
<ozzle> Vad är denna wicd för något
<realubot> ozzle: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WICD
<ozzle> Jag skall googla detta
<ozzle> ah
<realubot> ozzle: Det är ett program för att ansluita till trådlösa nätverkskort. Ett alt. till Netwrok Manager.
<realubot> ozzle: Om det fungerar med det programmet så är det ju Network Manager som är knas. Om det inte fungerar med det programmet så är felet något annat.
<ozzle> okej
<ozzle> jag testar
<realubot> ozzle: Vad har du för dator?
<ozzle> asus 1001 px
<ozzle> 11.04 är disten
<ozzle> funkade klockrent med 10.11
<realubot> ozzle: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/768836
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 768836 in linux "Natty freezes due to Eeepc 1005p wireless" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<realubot> ozzle: Jag misstänkte att det var den datorn du hade.
<ozzle> Fint
<ozzle> reboot
<realubot> oGG: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/773150
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 773150 in ubuntu "ubuntu crashes whenever I try to connect to a wifi network (dup-of: 768836)" [Undecided,New]
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 768836 in linux "Natty freezes due to Eeepc 1005p wireless" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<realubot> oGG: Sorry. Fel person.
<realubot> Det var ju bra att uboten säger rubriken på launchpad-tråden.
<larsemil> oGG: buh!
<ozzle> hej guppar
<ozzle> kollade på launchpad.net länken
<ozzle> såg att det var löst i nya kärnan
<ozzle> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.38.4-natty/
<ozzle> Hur installerar jag den då?
<ozzle> Skall jag ta både header och image?
<arand> "/msg ubottu !mainline" ger dig en wiki-länk med instruktioner.
<arand> Du ska ha tre paket, två headers, en image.
<arand> iirc
<ozzle> Well IC
<ozzle> så dpkg:ar jag dem
<Nafallo> behover bara meta-paketen, sa loser sig allt...
<Nafallo> ^-- ozzle, arand
<arand> Nafallo: Hur menar du? När man använder manline behöver man väl köra in det kompletta..
<amelia> Nafallo!
<amelia> Nafallo: hur är läget?
<arand> Nafallo: Förresten, vore det möjligt att få in ubottu's faktioder här på något sätt, jag tycker man saknar dem rätt ofta... Även om de är på engelska..
<Nafallo> arand: nope. det ar separata databaser per kanal.
<Nafallo> amelia: trott
<Nafallo> arand: vad ar manline?
<amelia> Nafallo: samma här.
<Nafallo> tror inte ens jag orkar leta ratt pa mat idag.
<amelia> Nafallo: beställ hem?
<Nafallo> amelia: jag ar inte hemma. jag ar pa ett fem-stjarnigt hotell mitt i budapest :-P
<arand> Nafallo: Om vi hade infon här skulle !mainline vara praktiskt ;)
<Nafallo> arand: istallet for du forklara pa svenska...
<amelia> Nafallo: room service ffs!
<arand> Men det är auto-builds från ubuntus kernel-team av senaste kärnorna, samt några point releasear.
<arand> Utan ubuntus patchar applicerade på dem
 * delhage blir bjuden på middag i kväll av Hilton hotel pga en massa strul
<Nafallo> amelia: per diem kommer knappast tacka vad room service kostar. dessutom ar jag inte tilrackligt hungrig.
<Nafallo> arand: ah. ppa eller?
<Nafallo> arand: anyway. later jobbigt om de inte kor metapaket :-P
<arand> Nafallo: Är som ett PPA men inte menat att man ska lägga till i sources, istället väljer man helt enkelt en kärna manuallet och installerar de tre relaterade paketen. I och med att det är endast menat för testning och liknande egentligen. Således finns det inga metapaket.
<Nafallo> later onodigt att kora ;-)
<arand> Nafallo: Typ bästa sättet att testa en modernare version av kärnan i ubuntu, onödigt?
<Nafallo> jag vet inte om jag haller med om att det ar basta sattet :-)
<Nafallo> speciellt inte utan patcharna ;-)
 * Nafallo shrugs
<Nafallo> vad kernelteam producerar brukar fungera bra for min hardvara :-)
<arand> Jo, men det är ju i falllet det inte fungerar som det blir intressant, exempelvis en användare som jag tipsade om detta lyckades rädda sin data från ett btrfs som hade korkat upp sig lite grand och blivit icke-nu-och-bakåt-kompatibelt på något sätt.
<Nafallo> hmm. okay.
 * Nafallo shrugs
<Nafallo> I'm sure they wouldn't do the work without any need for it anyway. it's just that I haven't got one ;-)
<Nafallo> anyway. I'm off.
<arand> Eller som i fallet ovan, att nuvarande kärnor har en seriös bugg, och man kan felsöka vart problemet ligger för att leta reda på en vettig uppgradering ellerbackport, och köra den fixade versionen tilss den droppar ner till main..
<coobra> :D
<gusnan> Hur länge innan release fryses en ny version av Ubuntu?
<t^> fan nu ger jag mig med gnome 3
<t^> jävla skit
<Philip5> gusnan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<gusnan> Philip5, tackar
<Philip5> t^: installera kubuntu så blir allt bra igen ;)
<t^> fungerar inte med forumlösningar. inte att installera om skitet heller
<Philip5> gusnan: kanske är mer intressant med nästa release: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<t^> har faktist win7 på denna dator jag sitter på
<t^> bara tuggar och går
<t^> så leker jag med en annan
<Philip5> t^: kubuntu med kde tuggar och går också :D
<gusnan> Philip5, ja, det jag egentligen funderar över är hur sent ett paket i debian måste uppdateras för att den versionen skall komma med i Ubuntu...
<gusnan> s/måste/kan
<Philip5> aha
<arand> gusnan: Grovt 2 månader skulle jag gissa
<arand> Automatic Debian import freeze, och feature freeze är de relevanta milstolparan antar jag
<larsemil> waddup
<larsemil> sitter alla och kollar hockey / fotboll
<Markslap> Nä
<Philip5> kollade precis klart på hockeyn
<maxjezy> fråga angående gmail
<maxjezy> när man arkiverar mail
<maxjezy> var hittar man dem då?
<cahoot> i arkivet?
<gusnan> maxjezy, i "Alla mail"?
<maxjezy> gusnan: hittar inget sånt
<maxjezy> jävla skumt
<gusnan> jag har det i Icedove (Thunderbird) - ska kolla på webmailen hur det ser ut där...
<arand> Starred? Drafts?
<maxjezy> jag hittade det, fick ändra till "vanlig html vy"
<gusnan> vart hittar du det?
<maxjezy> i menyn
<maxjezy> men ja fick slå om till vanlig html
<maxjezy> i standard vy hitta jag inte det
<maxjezy> "alla mail"
<maxjezy> klicka ja på sen
<gusnan> ah, nu hittade jag det också. :)
<maxjezy> =)
<Philip5> mä! vilken chock! maxjezy är aktiv i kanalen! :O
<maxjezy> Philip5: japp, har varit lite off, och kommer nog bli det ett par dagar till..
<maxjezy> ska ut och resa lite
<Philip5> :(
<Philip5> resa låter iof kul
<maxjezy> jo, jag drar 5 imorgonbitti
<Philip5> ska du ut på äventyr
<Philip5> djungeln nästa
<coobra> hehe
<coobra> 4 gånger har man dragit laptopen i backen nu  :D
<realubot> 4h seed till.
<realubot> Jag seedar så det stänker om det.
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> jag ska åka tåååg neråt i landet först och främst
<maxjezy> får se vad som sker sedan
<maxjezy> dagon_: har du sett del 2 av tutorialen ännu?
<maxjezy> compositing shit
<dagon_> kollar nu
<maxjezy> någonting som ja störde mig på är att det slutgiltliga resultatet som bilden visar
<maxjezy> är inte samma som i slutet av tutorualen
<maxjezy> om man tittar på lamporna ser man det klart och tydligt
<dagon_> ska se snart
<dagon_> så störigt var det inte
<dagon_> 2 ganska bra resultat imho
<maxjezy> det på bilden är ju bättre
#ubuntu-se 2011-05-04
<realubot> Rendera mera.
<Philip5> dagon_: jasså där är du din nattsuddare
<dagon_> mm
<Philip5> pysslar du med då?
<dagon_> inget just nu
<Philip5> tråkigt eller skönt?
<dagon_> lite skönt
<dagon_> tänkte snart pilla lite blender tror jag
<CasperN> någon logitech Unifying användare här?
<Philip5> är nog dåligt med användare vakna överhuvudtaget
<dagon_> mm
<CasperN> såklart, kanske borde ringa logitech support imorgon istället
<CasperN> typiskt att man alltid vill ha svar på allt när folk sover då
<Philip5> är det något med windows eller?
<CasperN> nä, jag behöver nytt tangentbord
<Philip5> dagon_: jag installerar debian nu :)
<CasperN> men är lite tveksam om det funkar som jag vill
<dagon_> Philip5: testing eller vanliga?
<Philip5> vanliga först och sedan upgrade till sid
<Philip5> fast det är i vmware
<Philip5> måste säga att debian är rätt mycket tekniker som gör grafiskt
<Philip5> bra men inte så snyggt kanske
<dagon_> :p
<Philip5> installerar med en debian live kde cd och det är ju inte riktigt så snyggt som kubuntu
<dagon_> nä, det kan jag tänka mig
<Philip5> dagon_: http://img130.imageshack.us/img130/7686/debian664bit20110504014.png
<Philip5> rätt debianigt
<arand> Spacefun theme är ju awesome!
<dagon_> Philip5: ja, ganska äckligt imho
<dagon_> löjligt tema :P
<Philip5> arand: nja
<arand> Jaja baksmak, men så kör ni ju också KDE båda två ;)
<dagon_> jag skiftar
<dagon_> fluxbox, kde, gnome, default i puppy (icewm eller nåt
<Philip5> debian känns som en gammal traktor
<Philip5> tuffar på tryggt och säkert men inte särskilt sexig
<dagon_> det är det typ
<bittin> fick precis 3 pizzabox macar och massa annat stuff då jag hjälpte en datorförening jag är medlem i att städa
<arand> Philip5: Om man kör stable är det ju att räkna med..
<Philip5> precis
<arand> Ska bli intressant när rolling drar igång, det låter trevligt.
<Philip5> debian rolling release?
<arand> De har på förslag att lägga om testing till rolling, och gaffla rolling ut till testing när stable förbereds, så att rolling inte påverkas så mycket.
<arand> Tror även att de hoppas kunna hålla rolling med mindre problem...
<dagon_> ska stackars debian verkligen bli bleeding edge?
<arand> Unstable/experimental har ju alltid varit bleeding edge, men annars så..
<dagon_> debians nya slogan: "Keep rollin', rollin', rollin'"
<arand> Har ju till stor del varit redan, menmen, i övrigt, mancosi package manager, *nerdchills*
<dagon_> Philip5: kollar du på game of thrones?
<Philip5> självklart
<dagon_> mycket nude
<Philip5> gör du också det?
<dagon_> gillas
<Philip5> har du läst böckerna?
<dagon_> nope
<arand> Är böckerna bra?
<Philip5> det är rätt grova de också även om de inte försöker beskriva mycket i detalj utan lämnar mer till fantasin
<Philip5> ja de är mycket bättre än serien
<dagon_> jag föredrar ju att se det nakna
<Philip5> som vanligt så hoppas det över en massa när det ska filmas
<Philip5> hehe
<arand> Har inte sett något av serien så funderar om man kanske skulle skippa serien tills man läst..
<Philip5> det brukar inte vara lika kul att läsa om man sett men funkar att se när man läst
<arand> Jo, precis, fast det senare brukar irritera mig också.
<Philip5> skulle ranka de där böckerna bland det bästa som finns för fantasy
<Philip5> det är ju fantsy för vuxna liksom
<Philip5> inte så mycket saga
<arand> Hade aldrig hört om det förut, så låter intressant.
<dagon_> Philip5 fick mig intresserad av serien
<dagon_> den lille räven!
<Philip5> sega är bara att det tar så lång tid för honom att komma ut med nya böcker
<Philip5> 5e boken kommer ut i sommar och första kom ut i mitten av 90-talet
<dagon_> :o
<Philip5> tror det är tänk att bli sju böcker
<Philip5> börjar man läsa nu så har man lite framför sig för varje bok är på nästan 1000 sidor
<dagon_> min polare tjatar om wheel of time
<Philip5> så ska man gilla fantasy där det inte är så stort fokus på magi
<arand> Hittills har jag faktiskt inte fastnat för så extreamt mycket för fantasy, I princip bara Eddings Belgariad+Elenien, Jane Yolens drakserie (semi-sci-fi), samt Tolkiens då...
<Philip5> den är inte alls lik dem
<Philip5> mer lik medeltida stories egentligen
<arand> Mer low fantasy alltså?
<Philip5> typ
<dagon_> Philip5: hon den blonda som blev bortgift är inte dåligt snygg
<Philip5> och utan sillisar ;)
<dagon_> mjo
<Philip5> sedan ska man gilla att läsa där även huvudpersoner dör titt som tätt
<arand> Läste första wheel of time, första boken var bland det gruvligaste jag tagit mig igenom någonsin, gillade verkligen inte.
<Philip5> författaren är inte alls trogen sina karaktärer utan är trogen historien som berättas
<Philip5> många blir rätt sura när de läst om en person och fäst sig vid den i kanske 800 sidor och så dör den
<dagon_> arand: min polare är på senaste, typ 23e eller vad det är
<dagon_> han är helt galen i dem
<arand> Är den spretig där eller håller den sig till en huvudperson åtminstone tills dene kolar?
<dagon_> ingen aning
<Philip5> nop
<UkuleleSolen1> God kväll i stugan
<arand> dagon_: Jo, fick en i present av en av samma åsikt..
<Philip5> den berättar historien från olika personers perspektiv
<arand> Philip5: Hur många samtidigt, och håller den sig till samma historia åtminstone?
<Philip5> samma historia
<Philip5> men växlar perspektiv
<Philip5> så man får se det ur både "hjältarnas" och skrurkarnas perspektiv vilket gör att det nästan inte finns skurkar eller hjältar utan karaktärer i olika situationer
<arand> Läste just Svavelvinter, märktes där att den var skriven av en rollspelsförfattare, var lite väl spretigt för att vara en bok (men skulle passa utmärkt för en kampanj skulle jag gissa)
<Philip5> arand: om du gillar audiobooks så finns det bra sådan med game of thrones
<UkuleleSolen1> Ibland när jag ska logga in med min aMSN får jag höra att jag redan är inloggad på en annan plats. Det sker rätt ofta numera. För hände det bara då och då. Nån som vet vad detta kan bero på?
<dagon_> någon kanske vet ditt lösenord?
<dagon_> eller så klyddar amsn
<dagon_> ansluter och försöker igen
<UkuleleSolen1> Det funkar med andra klienter. Hittade en webb-klient tex. Den funkade det med
<arand> Ah, nae, brukar vara mycket kräsen vad gäller inläsningar, böcker som jag vill njuta av brukar jag undvika att ta genom audioböcker
<UkuleleSolen1> Så det är något underligt med aMSN. Tänkte om det var nån mer än jag som brukar råka ut för det
<Philip5> arand: annars är den här versionen riktigt bra: http://www.amazon.com/Game-Thrones-Song-Fire-Prebound/dp/0739308688/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1304468460&sr=1-2
<Philip5> tar kanske en 15-20 min innan man är inne i berättarrösten helt men sedan är man såld
<dagon_> "It's a blessing from the Great Stallion"
<dagon_> hahahah :D
<arand> Ska ta och kolla in den, får se om man tar sig tid med fysiska böcker eller inte.
<UkuleleSolen1> Misstänker att ni varit bombarderade här, med frågor som rör Ubuntu 11.04
<arand> Philip5: "[Audio Cassette]" You trollin' there?
<UkuleleSolen1> jag letar gärna upp funktioner och annat själv. Men något jag inte hittat är om och hur man kan ställa tillbaka rull-lister så dom blir som förr
<arand> Philip5: Det är Roy Dotrice som uppläsare du menar då? :)
<arand> I alla fall.
<Philip5> precis
<Philip5> så gillar jag inte de amerikanska utgåvorna utan föredrar de som är utgivna av förlaget guardian
<Philip5> om man ska nerda sig lite. de är snyggare och ligger bättre i handen :)
<arand> Hehe :)
<Philip5> har kommit ut någon box med alla hittills utgivna böckerna med omslag från serien
<Philip5> har inte kollat på den men den kanske är prisvärd
<arand> Var definitivt snyggare omslag på äldre utgåvan.
<Philip5> arand: gillar den här utgåvan bäst: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Game-Thrones-Song-Fire-Book/dp/000647988X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1304468924&sr=8-1
<Philip5> texten är iof de samma
<arand> Hrm, såg lite för modern ut...
<Philip5> amerikansk: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Game-Thrones-Song-Ice-Fire/dp/0553588486/ref=sr_1_25?ie=UTF8&qid=1304468969&sr=8-25
<arand> För min smak
<Philip5> nya utgåvan med omslag hämtat från tv-serien: http://www.amazon.com/Game-Thrones-Song-Fire-Book/dp/0553386794/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1
<arand> Hmm, ungefär lika ointressanta båda två, enligt mig :D
<Philip5> hehe, hur som helst så är det innehåller som räknas och det är samma
<dagon_> Philip5: härligt att se GoT i 720p :)
<Philip5> yupp
<UkuleleSolen1> Ingen som vet?
<UkuleleSolen1> Ok, jag hittade en guide på nätet
<maxjezy> a
<maxjezy> dags att fixa iordning sig
<larsemil> god morgon god morgon
<delhage> morrn
<larsemil> du är då alltid vaken du
<kodein> hör på vår glada sång
<kodein> god morgon god morgon i kör
<larsemil> ingen kan gå upp tidigare än delhage  - gammalt linuxordspråk
<delhage> jag vill HEEEEEM!
<delhage> och det är ändå en timme tidigare här
<larsemil> fortfarande spanien?
<delhage> nä
<delhage> Milton fucking Keynes
<delhage> soul destroying
<larsemil> hm.. vart ligger det? ;)
<delhage> mellan heathrow och birmingham ungefär
<larsemil> aha
<larsemil> hälsa drottningen
<delhage> känns som att gå runt i en jävla labyrint, man har ingen överblick alls över stället
<delhage> snöar det hemma?
<larsemil> gjorde igår iaf
<realubot> Säg hej till realubot.
<larsemil> alltså ni som är så kloka. www.netit.se har inget a record på netit.se och då jag påpekade det så sa de att det var "by design". varför vill man missa massa folk som inte kan ta sig till hemsidan?
<larsemil> ping andol delhage ^^
<kodein> det suger
<Haffe> Hmmm.
<Haffe> Nu har jag blöta strumpor.
<Haffe> Jag avskyr att ha blöta strumpor. Tur att jag har torra strumpor i strategiska reserven.
<yeager> larsemil, du menar att de saknade ett cname :)
<chees_> morron
<chees_> vad är de osm kan störa ut så mic ej funkar i 11,04
<Coffe> larsemil,  haha vilka nöter
<larsemil> yeager: ja såklart, det var deras egna ord. reagerade itne
<realubot> chees_: Fungerar micen i 10.10 eller 10.04 då+
<realubot> ?
<larsemil> yeager: inget a record heller för den delen
<HeMan> larsemil: dåliga nyheter
<HeMan> larsemil: det finns risk att ja måste hoppa över lunchen med dig
<HeMan> larsemil: jag håller på att kolla om det går stuva om på nått sätt
<larsemil> HeMan: gör som det blir bäst. :)
<HeMan> larsemil: om det inte går så är du välkommen upp på kontoret och säga hej
<larsemil> HeMan: ja det kan ju vara ett alternativ. annars tar vi det nästa gång
<chees_> 10,10 funkade mic i
<realubot> Varför står det alltid "Error while Sending message..." när jag skickar ett meddelande i Evolution? Meddelandet kommer ju fram till mottagaren.
<realubot> HeMan: Hur blir det med mig då? Vem betalar min lunch om du inte kommer?
<HeMan> realubot: jag tror jag betalar den oavsett, men via skattsedeln
<realubot> HeMan: Ok, tackar.
<realubot> HeMan: Ok, tackar.7me gråter för att han inte har ett jobb.
<realubot> Nä... så ska det ju inte se ut.
 * realubot gråter för att han inte har ett jobb.
<Markslap> :)
<Markslap> HeMan: :D
<realubot> Markslap: Retas inte.
<t^> vi kan starta ett fack för de arbetslösa
<t^> ;)
<t^> lr iof
<t^> finns juh
<t^> gah
<Markslap> Haha
<realubot> t^: unemployed linux users union.
<t^> lol
<realubot> We demand linux jobs.
 * t^ vill egentligen va lektyrphotograf
<Markslap> Haha
<t^> hehe
<coobra> fakförbundet FACKOFF
<realubot> Markslap: Erkänn att du ibland säger till kunder som ringer att dom ska strunta i det där töntoperativsystemet Windows och göra som dom tuffa grabbarna och installera Ubuntu?
<realubot> Tor button not compatible with Firefox 4.0.1
<realubot> WFT?
<Markslap> :D
<realubot> Markslap: What?
<Markslap> Vi har inga kunder som ringer in.
<Markslap> Bara användare.
<realubot> Jaha.
<realubot> Markslap: Är inte det samma sak? Kund och användare?
<Markslap> Nepp
<Markslap> Våran kund är Eniro.
<realubot> En användare är väl en kund eller klient?
<Markslap> Användarna som ringer in som är jobbar för Eniro.
<realubot> Eniro? Du jobbade ju med folk som hade jobbdatorer?
<Markslap> Mm
<Markslap> Dom kan väl ha jobbdatorer?
<realubot> Mjo.
<Markslap> Sitter i telefon med en användare hos Eniro just nu.
<coobra> eniro sjunker :p
<Markslap> Uppdaterar Firefox och avinstallerar Office.
<Markslap> coobra: kanske det. :)
<Markslap> Inte min huvudlina dock.
<Markslap> SÃ¥ jag bryr mig inte.
<coobra> Markslap: :D
<realubot> Snygg sida: http://fmbip.com/
<Markslap> Country United States (US)
<Markslap> Precis ja
<t^> många röda kryss om man går in på den där med mac eller ipad ;)
<realubot> Hm, parcelitte borde ha en funktion för att klistra in näst senaste, 3:e, 4:e senaste urklippet. Ofta har man ju koll på vad man hr kopierat sist, näst sist osv. Det hade varit smidigt att kunna klistra in utan att använda Parcellites meny.
<realubot> Annars är Parcellite ett grymt bra program...
<Kirill> Nafallo: Där?
<Nafallo> Kirill: ja, men pa jobb.
<Kirill> Ahaa, är det du som styr Ubuntu Sverige på Facebook? Du står dock som Admin för den gruppen. :) Tänkte eftersom Urban står som kontaktperson för Ubuntu Sverige, men han är ju inte längre det... :p
<Kirill> Markslap: Vars jobbar du? :)
<Markslap> HP. :)
<Nafallo> Kirill: officer, inte admin. admin i det fallet hanvisar till tite i ocot (vilket for ovrigt inte ar helt sanningsenligt)
<Nafallo> *suck* jag behover kopa ett nytt l till min netbook :-/
<Kirill> Nafallo: Ahaa okej :)
<Kirill> Markslap: Kul.. :)
<Markslap> Mja, mjo. Dom är stora.
<Kirill> Förstår det =)
<realubot> En bra feed reader till Android med stöd för offline?
<realubot> En feed reader som sparar ner feeds och som gör att det går att läsa feeds utan att vara uppkopplad?
<Kirill> http://www.androidzoom.com/android_applications/offline+rss+reader
<realubot> Kirill: Tack.
<Kimmen> realubot: jag kör pulse, funkar bra
<Kimmen> har dock inte testat nån annan =P
<cHarNe2> realubot: googles egna?
<fredrik_> i gnome hade jag en liten panelikon som när man tryckte på denna och sedan på valfritt fönster slog ihjäl processen. Detta var mycket smidigt när ett fönster slutat svara. I unity.. hur gör jag smidigast där? Det är ju inte alltid man vet vad fönstrets process heter...
<cHarNe2> fredrik_: xkill
<cHarNe2> alt + F2, sedan skriver du in xkill.
<fredrik_> cHarNe2, program eller?
<cHarNe2> yes, programmet som du använde heter xkill
<fredrik_> lägger jag programmet xkill i min unity meny då?
<fredrik_> eller hur är tanken?
<cHarNe2> du kan starta det genom att trycka: alt + F2, sedan skriva xkill och sedan enter
<fredrik_> hittar för övrigt inte xkill i ubuntu software center
<cHarNe2> fredrik_: vet jag inte har inte testat unity
<t^> brukar ruska lite på min dator när den slutar svara
<t^> :>
<fredrik_> cHarNe2, tack.. verkar funka :-)
<fredrik_> tack för hjälpen
<cHarNe2> t^: alt + F2, ruska <enter> ?
<t^> fungerar bäst med laptops :)
<amelia> *gäsp*
<antii> amelia: ja..
<amelia> antii: kul på jobbet?
<antii> troligt :-D
<antii> Själv?
<amelia> rätt ok ändå.
<antii> :)
<Barre> hej amelia & antii
<Barre> kafe <3
<amelia> hej Barre
 * Barre älskar att köra små glassar, känner mig som 14 igen
<amelia> köra?
<Barre> hehehe... göra
<Barre> :=
<Barre> mitt tangentbord är kaiko
<Barre> always blame the hardware
<amelia> menar du gaiko? :P
<Barre> hahaha
<antii> Barre: hej
<Kirill> yeeey =)
<Kirill> wuz up folks?
<Barre> *gäsp*
<Coffe> asså .. haha köra småglassar.. fan jag hänger inte med i de nya slanget
<Kirill> Köra även O_o
<amelia> hej Coffe
<Coffe> Tjena amelia
<amelia> Coffe: det var ett tag sidan man såg till dig här.
<Coffe> amelia,  inte då
<Kirill> Men vafan är det med mitt jobbs nätverk egentligen... =/
<Coffe> jag sa något till dig för 2v sedan .. bara fröken som är blind
<amelia> Coffe: haha..
<amelia> Coffe: sa du något viktigt?
<Coffe> amelia,  jag viktigt ? aldrig då
<Coffe> pratade ju med H B i går om grilla
<amelia> Coffe: där ser du, jag lyssnar bara på viktiga saker.
<amelia> Coffe: när jag fick veta att Barre bor tysen mil ut från stan på fel hål så slutade jag lyssna om att grilla också. :P
<Kirill> Sitter man och jobbar, så dyker ett äckligt mess upp om att den har förlorat kontakten med servern!
<Kirill> Jävla microsoftskit!
<Coffe> amelia,  du missade , de var jag som tog upp discutionen om det .. haha
<Markslap> diskussionen*
<Markslap> Intressant stavning dock.
<Barre> amelia: du är en rädd och lat människa ;P
<amelia> Coffe: aaah. :)
<Coffe> men grilla vore kul
<amelia> jo, det vore det faktiskt..
<amelia> det vet jag att bamsefar hade tyckt iaf
<amelia> vi får ju inte grilla på balkongen direkt..
<Kimmen> Kirill: om ert _nätverk_ på nåt sätt är byggt med microsoft tycker jag synd om dig =P
<Coffe> larsemil,  har du haft några problem med remote consolen till proxmox i FF ?
<Kirill> Kimmen: Ohjaa... ;P
<Nafallo> fredrik_: fwiw, jag sokte just efter xkill i USC, och ratt paket kom upp i listan...
<larsemil> Coffe: aldrig provat i FF
<Coffe> ok. den har stannat för mig :/
<realubot> cHarNe2: Jag har aldrig gillat Google Reader.
<realubot> Oj, oj, oj, vad grymt mitt seeding-skript är.
<realubot> Nu ha rjag fixat lite grejer och då har skärmen låsts och vad har hänt? Jo, när jag loggar in så har ju Transmission seedat linuxtorrents. Precis som realubot har sagt till skriptet att göra.
<realubot> Frågan är om det här är det bästa som har hänt Linux sedan Stallman fick loss skägget ur kompilatorn?
<amelia> nu var det väl kanske så att Linux är det bästa som hänt Stallman eftersom han inte kunde få ihop en kernel själv.
<realubot> Men jag ska nog lägga in en funktion för att sätta upload/download till 0 med tranmission-cli istället för att använda kill transmission.
<realubot> amelia: Har du hört om mitt skript? Har ryktet nått din arbetsplats? Jag har konstruerat ett bash-skript som seedar linuxtorrent så fort skärmen är låst.
<amelia> realubot: omg plix lol
<realubot> amelia: När man loggar in igen så slutar skriptet seeda igen. Allt för att seeda när datorn ändå inte används.
<realubot> amelia: plix?
<HeMan> amelia: det är wikediwikedli grymmevasst!
<realubot> Årets skript!
<Coffe> Barre, http://www.wmarow.com/strcalc/ hur "rätt" är den tycker du ?
<Barre> Coffe: den ser ut att vara byggd korrekt rent matematiskt, dock stör jag mig på ett par parametrar
<Coffe> ok
<Barre> Coffe: 1, average random IOPS på disk inte tar hänsyn till IO storlek.
<Barre> Coffe: 2, ingen hänsyn till cache över huvudtaget :)
<Barre> och med det menar jag att du måste kriva in vilken cache hit% du har, men det kan du inte veta förens du kört systemet med din last och då vet du redan vad resultatet blir ur ett performance perspektiv
<Coffe> Barre,  ok, tycker ialf den gav en liten fingervisning
<Coffe> idag . så har vi en raid 5 med 2tb diskar. så jag kan ju anv de. å kan jag bara sedan få fram de andra %värdena så får jag ju en rätt bra uppfattning
<cHarNe2> realubot: vad är det för script?
<realubot> Buggen i Pidgin/Evolution triggas igång om man har Pidgin OCH Evolution öppna samtidigt och får ett mail. Då räcker det inte att ta bort det för att brev-ikonen i panelen ska sluta lysa grön. Man måste öppna ett mail och stänga det för att ikonen ska sluta meddela att man har ett nytt meddelande. Att enbart deleta mailet hjälper inte. Det är kasst.
<realubot> cHarNe2: Det är ett skript som gör så att Ubuntu seedar linuxtorrents automatiskt när skärmen är låst, dvs då man inte använder datorn. Skriptet startar Transmission (eller valfri BitTorrent-klient) när skärmen är låst och stoppar klienten när man loggar in igen. Om man kör BitTorrent-klienten innan skrämen låses så fortsätter klienten att köra även när man har loggat in.
<realubot> cHarNe2: Jag postar det i pastebin.
<cHarNe2> realubot: sweet, jag som kopplade in mit 100/100 igår :P
<realubot> cHarNe2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/603247/
<realubot> cHarNe2: Har du 100/100 så kan du ju seeda hela tiden men om man har lägre hastighet eller inte vill slösa bandbredd när man använder datorn så är mitt skript bra.
<realubot> cHarNe2: Mitt skript seedar ju bara när datorn inte används manuellt, dvs när skärmen är låst.
<realubot> cHarNe2: Jag ska lägga in så att transmission-cli sätter ner upload/download till 0 istället för att använda kill när man loggar in. Kill gör det dock möjligt att använda vilken BitTorrent-klient som helst, inte bara Transmission. Jag har iofs bra testat med Transmission men jag har gjort skriptet så att det ska fungera med valfri klient.
<realubot> cHarNe2: Man får lägga in skriptet i Startup Applications (och sätta exekveringsrättigheter på det såklart).
<Barre> Coffe: också farligt att gå in och ändra på FC port queue depth och lun queue depth
<Coffe> jahopp ?  haha Barre  snacka så man fattar
<realubot> Jag antar att transmissioncli är ett frontend till samma Transmission som transmission/transmission-gtk?
<realubot> Om jag addar en torrent med transmission-cli så syns den även om jag startar Transmission med transmission-tgk?
<Barre> Coffe: de parametrarna i kalkylatorn som du skickade länk till, farligt att anta att man kan ändra dessa hur man vill
<realubot> *gtk
<Coffe> Barre, ok.
<realubot> WTF? transmissioncli kan inte lista torrents? :S
 * realubot slänger ut transmission-cli.
<Markslap> Heh
<Markslap> Jag kör med transmission-cli. :)
<Markslap> Och sedan Transmission Remote i både telefonen och lokalt på datorn.
<realubot> Markslap: Jo, men man måste ju ange varje torrent en i taget? Det går inte att sätta upload limit till 0 för alla samtigit?
<Markslap> Jo.
<Markslap> I Transmission-Remote går det iaf.
<realubot> Markslap: Hur?
<Philip5> realubot: du kan lista med transmission-remote
<Philip5> precis
<Markslap> Det är ett GUI som påminner väldigt starkt om µTorrent.
<HeMan> sådärja, nu har jag ett annat Rom på min platta!
<Philip5> realubot: http://linux.die.net/man/1/transmission-remote
<Markslap> HeMan: Vilken kör du?
<realubot> Det står inget om det i manualsidan för det: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/man1/transmission-daemon.1.html
<Markslap> Daemon ja.
<Markslap> Transmission-REMOTE.
<Markslap> Det är en separat GUI-klient som ansluter till servern och agerar skal bara.
<realubot> Jo här: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/man1/transmission-remote.1.html
<realubot> En säkerhetsrisk, säger jag.
<Markslap> Varför då?
<realubot> Markslap: Du delar ju ut transmission.
<Markslap> Det är användarnamn och lösenord.
<realubot> Markslap: Det räcker inte. Det är ju en servertjänst.
<realubot> servertjänst = security issue.
<Markslap> mm
<Markslap> Men du menar att SSH med lösenord är bättre?
<realubot> Nej. Det är ju också en risk.
<Markslap> Precis
<Markslap> Vad säger att denna är en större risk?
<Markslap> Där man dessutom bara har tillgång till att ta bort lite torrents.
<realubot> Markslap: Klart det är säkrare med nyckel än passwd.
<realubot> Markslap: Hur hindrar du brute force av transmission-remote?
<Markslap> Ja, det håller jag med om.
<Markslap> Vem fan vill brute force:a din server?
<Markslap> Rent realistiskt.
<Markslap> Och jag vet inte hur säker Transmission-servern är.
<Markslap> Men som sagt, man kan lägga till, ta bort och ändra torrents.
<Markslap> Inte köra några program.
<realubot> Markslap: Nej, men rent teoretiskt?
<Markslap> Men kör Transmission-cli och välj hastigheter manuellt.
<Markslap> Ingen tvingar dig.
<Markslap> Jag bara sa att det var möjligt och att du hade fel. :p
<realubot> Markslap: Antipiratbyrån skulle ju säkert ha ett intresse av att brute forc:a BitTorrent-serverjänster t.ex?
<Markslap> ...
<Markslap> Precis
<Philip5> särskilt din tjänst
<Markslap> Men inte klienter och privatanvändare.
<Markslap> Jag har lust att brute force:a din server också.
<realubot> Markslap: Det går ju inte att använda transmission-cli eftersom jag ska pausa och starta ALLA torrent och programmet måste ju ha en torrentfil som input.
<realubot> Markslap: Jag har inte någon server.
<realubot> Markslap: Så det blir svårt.
<Markslap> Precis.
<Markslap> Tough shit helt enkelt.
<realubot> Markslap: Du utsätter ju alla i din halvprivata tracker för en säkerhetsrisk när du kör med transmission-remote.
<Markslap> Varför då?
<Markslap> Och nej.
 * realubot klipper av nätverkskablen för att höja säkerheten.
<Markslap> Det är inte giltigt med anslutna till en torrent vill jag minnas.
<Markslap> Ja, gör det, snälla.
<realubot> Äh, kör ju trådlöst. Nu sabbade jag en nätverkskabel helt i onödan.
<realubot> Markslap: Kör du trådlöst?
<realubot> Markslap: 15:06 < Markslap> Det är inte giltigt med anslutna till en torrent vill jag minnas.
<Markslap> Som bevismaterial dvs.
<realubot> Varför skulle det inte vara ok att ansluta till en torrent?
<Markslap> Och ja, jag kör trådlöst.
<realubot> Markslap: Klart det är tillåtet?
<Markslap> 02:08:01 PM < Markslap> Som bevismaterial dvs.
<realubot> Markslap: trådlöst är en security issue.
<realubot> Markslap: Varför skulle man inte få göra det?
<Markslap> Nej, det bevisar inte att man har hela filen.
<realubot> Markslap: Det där är ju bara bullshit. Du tror väl inte att en snubbe kommer undan med att säga att han/hon inte hade hela filen? Dom säger ju att du har haft uppsåt att tillgängliggöra upphovsskyddat material utan tillåtelse.
<Markslap> Jag vill minnas att det ska vara på det sättet.
<Markslap> Det borde la du vet om någon?
<realubot> Markslap: Jag?
<realubot> Markslap: Varför skulle jag vet det?
<Markslap> För att du har för mycket fritid.
<realubot> Markslap: Jag seedar bara linuxdistros.
<Markslap> Jag gjorde iaf något med min fritid när jag satt hemma, lärde mig saker.
<Markslap> Spelar väl ingen roll.
<Markslap> Man kan ju lära sig saker för det.
<realubot> Markslap: Jag lär mig massor.
<Markslap> Verkar inte som det.
<realubot> Nehe.
<Kimmen> vet nån hur det gick för killen som lagt upp x antal ljudböcker efter ipred trädde i kraft?
<realubot> Markslap: "Galaxy S II har fått mycket bra betyg bland recensenterna hos stora teknikbloggar som Engadget, Techradar och bland svenska pryltidningar så som M3 m.fl. Här på Swedroid har vi nyligen mottagit ett exemplar och befinner oss i full färd med att testa telefonen."
<Markslap> Mm.
<Markslap> Har läst några tester.
<realubot> Markslap: Du skulle väl köpa en sån? håll utkik på Swedroid då. Dyker nog upp rescension snart.
<Markslap> IDG har ett test redan.
<Markslap> Och ja, det ska jag.
<realubot> Ok. Skadar inte med flera.
<Markslap> Nepp.
<Markslap> Ska ha min HTC Desire som extratelefon.
<realubot> Markslap: Tänk om jag hade haft ett jobb. Då hade jag haft råd med en Desire eller Sensation. :S
<Markslap> Japp
<Markslap> Skulle du ha tänkt på tidigare :D
<realubot> Men nu har jag ju inte det för ingen i kanalen har anställt mig... än.
<Markslap> Jag planerar att köpa en systemkamera också.
<realubot> Markslap: Aha, jag föredrar nog en kompaktkamera eller bra kamera i en telefon.
<antii> Markslap: :)
<realubot> Jag gillar inte att släpa runt på en stor kamera.
<Markslap> Spelar ingen roll hur bra kameran i telefonen är.
<antii> Går ej att jämföra mot systemkamera :)
<Markslap> Blir aldrig perfekta bilder, man kan ta bra bilder, men inte mer.
<realubot> Markslap: Det gör det väl? Zoom spelar ju stor roll.
<Markslap> Precis
<realubot> Nej, nej, men fotograferar du så proffsigt då?
<Markslap> realubot: huh?
<Markslap> Zoom?
<Markslap> Vad har det med saken att göra?
<realubot> Markslap: Ja, är du så seriös i fotograferandet att det gör skillnad?
<Markslap> Sensorn i en kamera är alldeles för liten för upplösningen.
<Markslap> Ja
<Markslap> Tydligen. :P
<realubot> Markslap: Zoom är vikigt om man ska kunna ta vettiga bilder.
<Markslap> Oj
<realubot> Markslap: Jaha. Vad har du för kamera nu då?
<Markslap> Du kan verkligen ingenting om kameror.
<Markslap> Jag har bara min Desire.
<Markslap> Därför jag vill ha en systemkamera.
<realubot> Markslap: Jag kan mycket om kameror som du inte kan eftersom jag har studerat optik på gymnasiet och universitet. Jag sysslar inte om fotografering bara.
<realubot> *med fotografering
<fredrik__> Precis installerat 11.04 och försöker förstå unity. Jag har installerat wine och en windows app. Ingen av dessa är sökbara när jag söker efter installerade appar via unitys super-key...
<kodein> zoom är viktigt?
<kodein> fan, då måste jag ju göra mig av med alla mina primes, då
<kodein> jag som hela tiden tyckt att de spöar skiten ur zoomobjektiv
<realubot> kodein: Primes?
<Markslap> realubot: Hur kan du då tycka att zoom har något med saken att göra?
<kodein> fast brännvidd
<Markslap> (Att ta bra bilder dvs.)
<Markslap> Hej team,
<Markslap> Denna användare har haft problem ett tag nu med att hans AD-konto låser sig varje gång han befinner sig på kontoret, dock inte när han jobbar hemifrån. Jag ser i ärendet att en onsite-tekniker har försökt att lösa hans problem, men utan resultat. De trodde sig har löst problemet, men icke. Han kan inte heller spara ner sina e-mails till offlineläget. Skulle ni kunna ta en titt på detta ärende och se om ni kan lösa det?
<Markslap> Tack på förhand.
<Markslap> Med vänliga hälsningar/ Kind Regards
<Markslap> http://i.solidfiles.net/00oY.jpg
<Markslap> Sebastian Tallbom
<Markslap> Oj
<Markslap> Felpaste ja
<Markslap> Den bilden tog jag med min Desire (möjligtvis min förra SE P1i, men tror att det är Desiren).
<realubot> kodein: Hur gör du om du snabbt ska zooma in något med dina primes?
<Markslap> Man planerar bilden lite bättre.
<kodein> jag beskär
<Markslap> Bra bild, men om man zoomar in lite så ser man hur grynig den är.
<realubot> Jag hör att ni fotograferar långsamt. Själv fotograferar jag alltid i ljusets hastighet och har därför inte tid att planera bilden.
<realubot> Optisk zoom är väl inte fel att ha?
<Markslap> Nej.
<realubot> Nej, då så?
<Markslap> Men inte det jag sa heller.
<realubot> Nehe.
<Markslap> Zoom har inget med hur bra en bild är.
<kodein> det är inte det som gör bilden bra automagiskt...
<Markslap> Precis.
<realubot> Nej, klart att det inte är. Det fångar ju bara motivet.
<Markslap> Nej
<Markslap> Inte ens det. :P
<realubot> Det är ju lite omständigt att behöva beskära bilder.
<Markslap> Den förstorar lite.
<kodein> http://www.lysator.liu.se/~busk/random/pippi.jpg om jag minns rätt är det här en 100%-crop
<realubot> Markslap: Ja, det är väl bra att förstora om man ska ta bra bilder?
<kodein> att säga att det enda som betyder något är zoomomfång är ju att lura sig själv, och tyvärr, de som gör misstaget att lyssna på dig
<realubot> Jag har aldrig sagt att det är det enda som betyder något.
<kodein> ok. du säger att det är viktigt. det är det inte.
<Kimmen> jag trodde då att optisk zoom var att föredra över digital zoom
 * realubot tycker det är dumt av kameratillverkarna att bygga kameror med zoom när det enligt kodein och Markslap har noll betydelse för bildernas kvalité,.
<Markslap> kodein: Precis.
<Markslap> realubot: Det har ju bara med motivet att göra.
<fredrik__> Precis installerat 11.04 och försöker förstå unity. Jag har installerat wine och en windows app. Ingen av dessa är sökbara när jag söker efter installerade appar via unitys super-key...
<realubot> Kimmen: Optisk zoom är bättre än digital zoom. Om man nu tror att zoom har betydelse för vilka bilder man tar.
<kodein> zoomobjektiv är alltid kompromisser. I bästa fall är de en hyfsat bra kompromiss, oftast är de en ganska dålig kompromiss, speciellt vid max-tele och max-vidvinkel
<realubot> Markslap: Du tycker itne motivet har betydlese när du fotograferar?
<realubot> Om jag zoomar in en snubbe och tar ett kort så får jag ju den personen på x bildpunkter beroende på kamerans megapixels? Om jag inte zoomar så får jag ju med mer på samma upplösning? Om jag beskär bilden efteråt så minskar jag ju upplösningen?
<realubot> Beskär bilden tar bort blildpunkter och minskar på så sätt upplösningen?
<realubot> Så om jag vill ha en så detaljerad bild som möjligt på ett motiv så bör jag zooma in det så mycket som möjligt och ta bilden?
<realubot> detaljerad bild = bra bild, typ.
<realubot> Eller?
<kodein> är det _zoom_ eller _tele_ du tycker är bra?
<realubot> fredrik__: Prova att fråga i #ubuntu
<realubot> fredrik__: Det verkar inte som om någon har svar på din fråga just nu.
<realubot> fredrik__: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/635223
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 635223 in unity-2d "Wine applications not listed in Unity Applications Place" [High,Fix released]
<Kirill> Är det overkill att ha 8 Gb ram på en Ubuntu server som bara står med torrents? :p
<bamsefar> Nä, men det är nästan gratis.
<Kirill> Hehe =)
<realubot> fredrik__: 2011-03-17: This bug was fixed in the package unity-place-applications - 0.2.40-0ubuntu1
<realubot> fredrik__: Konstigt att det inte redan är fixat i ditt Unity?
<Squarism> måste man göra ngt för att displaya å ä ö i terminalen?
<Squarism> jag har latin1 enkodad text men den ser inte bra ut
<kodein> iconv, t.ex.
<Squarism> kodein, va det till mig?
<kodein> t.ex.
<kodein> det finns väl ingen annan som yttrat sig den senaste kvarten, liksom
<Squarism> aha
<Squarism> kan man inte sätta om encodingen i terminalen då?
<kodein> jodå
<kodein> LC_ALL=en_US
<Philip5> Squarism: jasså du! du smyger in så här på dagtid
<Philip5> Squarism: hur har det gått med spelandet då?
<Squarism> Philip5, tjena!
<Squarism> Philip5, jo jag har ju ett sånt där jobb
<Philip5> lyxigt
<Squarism> Lirat nå mer då?
<Philip5> Squarism: vet du, jag hittade den där micen senare men inte alls där jag hade trott
<Philip5> fast jag har inte testat den än
<Philip5> har lirat lite dåligt på senare tid. körde ett par matcher igår kväll
<Squarism> Du va ju management konsult! Du måset ha råd med typ http://www.webhallen.com/hardvara/118751-ace_headset_lt40-wh
<Philip5> är den där någe att ha då som är så billig?
<Squarism> kanske inte..
<Squarism> men den lär väl hålla 2 matcher iafl
<Philip5> lol
<Philip5> ja kanske
<Squarism> finns ju dyrare oxo, för MANAGEMENT KONSULTER
<Squarism> =D
<Philip5> :P
<Philip5> men jag är ju snål av mig också
<Philip5> värsta sorten
<Squarism> ojoj
<Squarism> kodein, men hur satte man om encoding då?
<Philip5> Squarism: ser iof lite lovande ut: http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?o=697588
<kodein> 16:04 < kodein> LC_ALL=en_US
<Squarism> oh
<Squarism> jag testa LANG o LC_LANG
<kodein> det räcker iofs med LC_CTYPE=en_US, men
<Squarism> prova : export LC_CTYPE=sv_SE.ISO-8859-1
<Squarism> men det hände inte mkt
<Squarism> oh.. nu hitta jag ngt i själva "Terminal"... dvs Terminal->Set Character Encoding
<kodein> det kan ju iofs också kanske funka :)
<dagon_> lika bra att jag säger det här med
<dagon_> angry birds funkar fint med senaste wine
<dagon_> så vet ni det :)
<kodein> \o/
<kodein> men vad är det bra till?
<dagon_> tidsfördriv om inget annat
<kodein> tänk om man hade tid att fördriva sin tid
<dagon_> du får ta dig tid
<fredrik_> lyckades sabotera hela unity inloggningen. När jag loggar in nu möts jag av en bakgrundsbild.. ingen laucher och ingen panel... Troligtvis saboterade jag något i compisconfig... jag testade att ta bort .compiz i min hemkatalog.. hjälpte inte.. hur nollställer jag så jag får tillbaka unity?
<Coffe> fungerar alt+f2 ?
<fredrik_> Coffe, nepp
<Coffe> alt+ctrl+f1
<Coffe> sedan logga in
<Coffe> unity --dispaly :0 har jag för mig ska fungera
<Coffe> nej va heter fönsterhanteraren igen .. *funderar*
<Coffe> nautilus --display=:0
<Coffe> så var det
<fredrik_> testar...
<xyzp> Jag vill ha Express Install för Flashplayer
<xyzp> eap-paket?
<fredrik_> brorsan råkade ut för den här buggen https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/772785
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 772785 in gnome-power-manager "Aser eMachines E527 - LCD brightness - 0% after update to 11.04 (dup-of: 765438)" [Undecided,New]
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 765438 in linux "On startup, the backlight is off on laptop" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<fredrik_> föreslagen fix fungerar men hur får jag den att fungera efter omstart med? Helst redan vid boot..
<Silasle> Lägg till den där raden i programmen som startar när du loggar in eller lägg till den i init-filen?
<Silasle> Men det kanske inte funkar så bra ifall du måste skriva in ditt lösenord (eftersom det behövs sudo)
<fredrik_> Silasle, vilken initfil?
<fredrik_> rc.local?
<fredrik_> jag provade att lägga den kodraden i rc.local (precis innan exit=0;) och precis innan inloggningen görs så tänds skärmen upp bara för att slockna igen när skrivbordet kommer fram
<virtuald> fredrik_: lägg sleep 5 på raden över
<virtuald> fredrik_: eller ett lämpligt antal sekunder
<virtuald> (fulhack)
<fredrik_> virtuald, Jag gillar fulhack!
<fredrik_> :-)
<fredrik_> testar
<fredrik_> virtuald, ändrade mig.. jag äääälskar fulhack!
<madbear> någon som är bra på mailserver? eller ja.. fattar något av ett :D
<Philip5> madbear: frågan din fråga så kanske någon vet just det
<realubot> xyzp: Vad är det? Express Install för Flashplayer?
<D0minat0r> Hej, behöver hjälp med att knäcka lösenordet till min router :)
<D0minat0r> hur jäkla ska jag gå tillväga behöver byta firmware i den
<D0minat0r> funkar inte med factory reset
<Philip5> olik med olika routers, modeller och fabrikat
<D0minat0r> Zyxel P-2601HN-F1
<D0minat0r> bredbandsbolaget vägrar ge mig admin lösenordet och dom kan inte komma åt den för att uppdatera
<D0minat0r> bråkar med dom just nu och tydligen kan dom inte för uppdatera innan dom skickar ny åt mig utan jag måste chansa att den dom skickar har nya och dom har bekräftat mmin firmware har buggar
 * D0minat0r har haft 20 olika modem hemma sen september.....
<Philip5> gorgo: mr kde...
<EAG> vad borde en rimlig MTU-storlek vara för wifi hemma?
<EAG> jag tror det är nått skit med mitt zotac-moderkorts wifi som gör att det slutar funka när det är inställt på automatic och skickar för mkt trafik efter en stund...
<Philip5> woohooo! mååål
<KiviE> glädjen var kortvarig dock :/
<D0minat0r> jävla skit BBB
<D0minat0r> "nej tyvärr vi kan inte ge dig åtkomst till modemet ifall du tar sönder den och vi måste skicka ett nytt åt dig, så vi skickar en ny modem till dig och hoppas problemet blir löst"
<makish> Vad var problemet med modemet?
<D0minat0r> kommer ej åt vissa sidor och modemt brukar 97% minne
<D0minat0r> så den blir trög hela tiden
<makish> hmm...wierd
<D0minat0r> kan koppla in deras gamla xavi modem men den funkar inte för den bryter uppkoppling en gpng varje 5 minuter
<D0minat0r> så jag har bara att välja mellan pest eller kolera
<D0minat0r> ...
<makish> men vad menade du med åtkomst till modemet?
<D0minat0r> zyxel modemet har 2 användare, USER = kommer endast åt en del instöllningar (tex wifi, nat) och en ADMIN vars du kan ändra firmware m.m
<D0minat0r> BBB vägrar ge mig admin lösenordet
<D0minat0r> så jag vill knäcka skiten
<makish> ah  ok, måste ju gå och knäcka på nåt sätt.. finns ingen annan som lyckats? kod på nätet?
<D0minat0r> hittar inget
<D0minat0r> men dom verkar ha samma lösenord på alla modem
<D0minat0r> men ingenstans hittar jag denna
<D0minat0r> eller nå info om nån lyckats eller ens testat
<makish> hmm ok, jobbigt... hur gör man om man ska uppdatera firmware på den då?
<D0minat0r> kan connecta med SSH mot modemet men den frågar endast efter lösenord ord men så klart är det admin pass jag måste ha
<D0minat0r> BB uppdaterar den, men i mitt fall kan dom inte komma åt mitt modem...
<makish> jaha? kan dom inte... spännande
<D0minat0r> nee tydligen annorlunda telestation så dom kan ej ansluta mot den
<D0minat0r> och vägrar uppdatera den innan dom skickar ut...
<makish> haha, vad fan... jaha det innebär en väntetid med pest och pina tills nya kommer då..
<D0minat0r> ja dom skickar nya hela tiden men hittils har inte vinstlotten kommit alla med gamla firmware
<D0minat0r> brute force via ssh?
<D0minat0r> har ingen aning men jag vill knäcka skiten
<D0minat0r> är ju inte olagligt att bryta sig in i grejor i mitt hus men om man aldrig kunnat hacka nått hur ska man gå tillväga
<Philip5> mååål
<KiviE> Philip5: ser ljust ut :)
<larsemil> bamsefar: jag tänker att jag äter frukost lite så där i slutet av frukosttiden och kommer sen, passar det?
<bamsefar> larsemil: Funkar nog, ring när du är på väg.
<bamsefar> Jag kanske inte har jättegott om tid, men hinner lämna grejerna iaf.
<larsemil> bamsefar: gött!
<larsemil> delhage: http://www.dt.se/sport/article974666.ece?pageNavType=all#comments
<delhage> Sidan du söker kunde inte hittas
<Philip5> KiviE: jajamen... trevligt och fantasifullt
<Philip5> KiviE: man kan nästan tro att det är färjestad som spelar :P
<KiviE> haha, färjestad... den var bra :P
<larsemil> delhage: de ska tydligen byta webbsida i natt, är säkert det som spökar. hur som helst, brage sparkar sin tränare och guden kral tar över igen, nu blir det ordning igen
<larsemil> delhage: så nästa gång vinner ni inte
<delhage> ok...
<larsemil> haha
<Philip5> KiviE: underhållande match som visserligen aldrig var riktigt spännande
#ubuntu-se 2011-05-05
<Philip5> dagon_: sover du i natt?
<dagon_> Philip5: nope, kollar film :)
<Philip5> dagon_: aha, så det är därför du är så tyst... vad kollar du på?
<dagon_> Walk hard
<Philip5> den om Dewey Cox?
<dagon_> jao
<Philip5> bra?
<dagon_> den är rolig :)
<dagon_> jag har fått en superidé till ett blenderprojekt
<Philip5> ballt
<dagon_> testade ett nytt spel hos en polare
<dagon_> The first templar
<dagon_> fick idén att göra ett tempel typ
<dagon_> http://www.michaela-august.com/templar_church1.jpg
<dagon_> typ sådär
<Philip5> påminner lite om en grej jag gjorde för typ 15 år sedan :D
<dagon_> :)
<dagon_> vet inte om jag ska göra den mörk
<dagon_> eller om jag ska ha dagsljus och de där glasfönsterna
<dagon_> kanske köra på 2 rendereringar?
<Philip5> dagon_: http://img847.imageshack.us/img847/6538/kyrka.jpg
<dagon_> snyggt :)
<Philip5> ska se om jag kan få fram när jag gjorde den men det borde vara runt -98
<dagon_> vilket program?
<Philip5> 3dsmax
<dagon_> ah
<Philip5> gjorde den här då också: http://img807.imageshack.us/img807/7452/sifon.jpg
<Philip5> jupp april -98 är den uppladdad
<Philip5> hehe, hittade lite andra gamla bilder
<Philip5> dagon_: kvar?
<dagon_> jadå
<dagon_> visa gärna mer :D
<Philip5> http://img27.imageshack.us/img27/1308/waitinghall.jpg
<Philip5> den är visst från 2000
<dagon_> att du inte fortsätter i blender!
<Philip5> har bara kommit av mig
<Philip5> http://img580.imageshack.us/img580/4291/galleryb.jpg
<Philip5> trist att jag inte har kvar några i högre upplösning
<Philip5> http://img560.imageshack.us/img560/1712/volball1.jpg
<Philip5> var nog det som låg kvar
<Philip5> lustigt att det låg kvar efter så många år
<dagon_> :)
<whomee> galaxer i mina braxer
<larsemil> bamsefar: tänkte att jag dyker upp fram mot 11.
<bamsefar> larsemil: Funkar. :)
<bamsefar> larsemil: Har du GPS?
<larsemil> bamsefar: bara android utan navigering
<bamsefar> larsemil: Ok, du hittar säkert.
<larsemil> bamsefar: brukar göra det, sthlm är ju inte så stort. :D
<larsemil> bamsefar: vilket gatunr
<bamsefar> 35
<larsemil> gött
<Kirill> Fint att kollegan frågar "-Har du erfarenhet/cert för IIS?" Tittar frågande på honom, och säger -Nej, var år sedan jag pillade på med den skiten! :p
<andol> Kirill: Annars hade kanske ett enkelt Nej räckt?
<Kirill> Haha ;) Han är Windowsfantast så vi käbblar rätt bra oavsett vad det är... ;)
<cHarNe2> hur kan man vara det? har han testat linux?
<Kirill> Vettefasen =) Jobbar som IT-konsult, så på vårt kontor så är det endast 3 st som är hardcore Linux. Resten kör enbart Windows och vägrar röra något främmande! :S
<larsemil> Windows server är ju en asvettig produkt
<Markslap> huh?
<Markslap> Ett GUI på en server.
<Markslap> Är du seriös?
<Markslap> Jag arbetar mot Windowsservrar hela dagarna.
<Markslap> Sådär effektivt.
<Markslap> Vi ansluter först från våra workstations till en hoppstation (Server 2003), från den vidare till antingen en Server 2003-maskin igen eller en Server 2008-maskin.
<Markslap> Sedan från dessa servrar så kan vi komma åt AD, Citrix och även ansluta via remote desktop till användarnas datorer. :D
<larsemil> Men AD är ju en produkt som inte har motsvarighet i datavärlden. Att rulla ut en stor IT miljö i mac går i princip inte. Och i linux finns inget standardiserat sätt som är enkelt
<Markslap> Mm
<Markslap> Det kan jag hålla med om.
<Markslap> AD är helt okej för att vara Windows, men det är fortfarande lite för stelt.
<Coffe> larsemil, det finns bra alternativ för det , GOsa som vi håller på att implementera
<larsemil> Coffe: men du kan ju ändå inte jämföra det med AD
<Coffe> Ad som active direcotry  ?
<Coffe> som är ett x509 ldap träd ? om jag inte minns helt fel .
<kodein> active destruction
<Coffe> ok , de har jag ingen aning om vad det är .
<larsemil> kodein trollar
<HeMan> Morrn!
<kodein> äsch, avslöjad
<larsemil> jag menar bara att även om det rent funktionellt är samma (gosa och ad) så är windows server med ad en miljö jag faktiskt skulle lita på mer för storskalig utrullning, tyvärr
<delhage> ta en titt på freeipa
<kodein> AD är väl mer en helhetslösning, varav LDAPperiet är en del
<delhage> haha, http://molnmolnmoln.se/
<kodein> motsvarighet för alla delar finns ju inom unixvärlden, men har ont om motsvarande färdigskräddade lösningar
<larsemil> men det är också väldigt enkelt att lägga till datorer till en domän och administrationen är enkel. jag har länge velat kolla på lösningar som gosa eller freeipa
<kodein> delhage: äntligen slipper man själv räkna
<delhage> :)
<larsemil> http://supersupersupersuper.com/ http://extraextraextra.se/
<larsemil> haha
<larsemil> HeMan: what you say
<amelia> *gäsp*
<coobra> larsemil: vadå 5 ?
<larsemil> coobra: klicka wtf
<coobra> haha
<coobra> :D
<amelia> jaha, vad gör man idag då..
<Kirill> Bra fråga... :) Uppstädning på servern hemma ^^ Skyfflar massa data så jag kan slänga ut NTFS och in med ext4. ;D
<chees_> hörde nått att de kunde bli fel att dra in gnome 3 shell på unity?
<Kirill> Vad för fel skulle det kunna bli?
<chees_> att unity och gnom 3 shell krockar med varandra osv
<Coffe> larsemil,  jag har iofs inte aktivit jobbat med AD , utan deras gamla lösning , och alla kunder vi hade på den tiden , anv inte MS utan novell . för MS stöd för större orginasationer var crap då.
<Coffe> Hej amelia
<Coffe> tjena HeMan
<amelia> hej Coffe
<larsemil> chees_: drar du in gnome 3 finns det ingen väg tillbaka
<Coffe> larsemil,  hur menar du då ?
<larsemil> att gnome3 breaks unity. kan fungera kanske om man tar bort allt igen, men man kan inte köra båda samtidigt.
<Kirill> Gnome 3 kör ju över/ersätter Unity, så de kan inte krocka för fem öre. :)
<Kirill> Sen kan du ju avinstallera Gnome 3 om du vill gå tillbaka till Unity!
<chees_> ok
<chees_> kör du nudå krill ill
<Kirill> Gnome 3, kommer aldrig använda Unity. :)
<chees_> asså ok
<chees_> hörde med att de skulle bugga osv?
<Markslap> ah-berg: Jobbajobba
<Markslap> Sparka lite på kodapa också.
<Markslap> Säg till honom att bara för att han har jobbat natt så får han inte slappa.
<kodapa> Markslap: haha
<Markslap> :D
<Markslap> kodapa: Bakfull?
<kodapa> Markslap: inte så farligt :P
<Markslap> aw
<Markslap> Hade du kul igår då?
<kodapa> Markslap: yes
<chees_> Bugar det nått Krillill
<webistic> hej grabbar jag tänkte zippa en grej på servern.. har skrivit zip -r sites.zip sites/
<ah-berg> Markslap: det klara det fint :)
<Markslap> ah-berg: kodapan som kallades Det.
<webistic> får då "	zip warning: name not matched: sites
<webistic> zip error: Nothing to do! (try: zip -r sites.zip . -i sites)
<coobra> :D
<Markslap> ah-berg: Om du undrar vem fan jag är så är jag en special friend till kodapa.
<Markslap> Vi har haft många mysiga nätter tillsammans. :)
<kodapa> Right
<Markslap> Han vill inte riktigt bli publik med det dock.
<Markslap> :(
<Coffe> webistic, ingen aning faktiskt , anv aldrig zip. utan tar.
<hume> hej alla..... har uppgraderat till 11.04 och gillar inte alls det här med programmenyn som åker upp i topp-listen - det är väl det som är "Appmenu" Global menu?
<hume> nån som vet hur man enklast återställer normalt beteende, dvs att menun sitter fast på programfönstret?
<larsemil> välj classic mode när du loggar in
<hume> larsemil, nope, vill ha det i unity
<hume> bara ändra den detaljen
<larsemil> då vet jag inte, jag tycker det är smutt
<hume> smutt?
<larsemil> det enda jag saknar i unity är den där lilla notification arean. för t.ex spotify osv
<larsemil> hume: smidigt
<Coffe> den finns i gnome3
<hume> larsemil, http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/things-to-tweak-fix-after-installing.html
<hume> där står hur du får notifieringsarean tillbaka
<chees> hur många kör gnome 3 shell nu
<HeMan> chees: jag kör Unity, ska prova gnome 3 shell sen
<Coffe> vi är 4st på mitt jobb som kör det
<HeMan> det rätt många i min närhet som kör Unity
<chees> ok
<chees> ska de gå smärt fritt kköra över unity?
<HeMan> men nu; J-pop-tagen på last.fm!
<Coffe> jag är tämligen säker på att jag har bägge 2 i mitt system
<larsemil> bamsefar: packar ihop nu så är väl hos dig inom en halvtimme om jag kör rätt
<chees> läste lite att de kkrockar mot unity
<bamsefar> larsemil: Ok
<Coffe> larsemil,  är du i stan ?
<larsemil> yes!
<larsemil> Coffe: ^^
<Coffe> fan , då skulle vi ju ha haft geeklunch ju
<larsemil> men jag har ju försökt styra upp det hela veckan!
<Coffe> larsemil, okey , sorry, har jag helt missat.
<larsemil> delly barry och hemy kunde inte.
<larsemil> delhage, Barre och HeMan that is
<chees> ska de funka bra tat bara köra över unity med gnome 3?
<Coffe> chees,  jag har valet vid inloggningen , vilken hanterare jag vill anv
<chees> ok
<chees> funkar de att ha dubbla?
<Coffe> ja, de tror jag . ena ersätter inte den andra
<chees> ok
<chees> aja får se på d
<chees> tycker menu systemet i unity är hel skruvat
<chees> ni som kör last.fm kan man ha externe spelare med dom?
<chees> än att behöve ha öppet ett internet förnster
<Markslap> Det kan man.
<chees> ok
<chees> vilken är dne bästa mit sportify
<chees> mot"
<Markslap> Det vet jag inte.
<Markslap> Jag laddar ner all musik.
<Markslap> Jag vet bara att det finns fristående klienter.
<Markslap> Tror tom. att Banshee kan ha stöd för skiten.
<chees> ah ok
<chees> aja :)
<chees> vad kan de vara som krockar med mitt mic headset
 * realubot kliver in i kanalen, ler så falskt han bara kan och säger...
<realubot> God morgon, har ni sovit gott?
<realubot> Nehe, men strunta i att sova då om ni sover så dåligt. Ni behöver inte sova för min skull.
 * realubot sätter sig i ett av kanalens hörn och surar.
<chees> :P
<chees> go morgon på dej
<HeMan> realubot: passa dig
<HeMan> realubot: det är dålig mottagning där borta!
<fredrik_> någon som kör unity här? Om jag försöker göra "keep in launcher" på en del av mina applikationer (t.ex. netbeans) så försvinner de efter omstart av dator. Andra appar går bra..
<realubot> HeMan: Mhm, jag får sitta och sura mitt i kanalen istället.
<realubot> fredrik_: Har du gjort en clean install eller har du uppgraderat till 11.04 från ett äldre Ubuntu?
<realubot> fredrik_: Här är en bugg men tyvärr ingen lösning: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/732005
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 732005 in unity "Keeping a launcher in Unity Launcher doesn't persist after restart" [Undecided,Fix released]
<realubot> fredrik_: Och här: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/754334
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 754334 in bamf "unity launcher does not retain netbeans application" [Low,Confirmed]
<coobra> vacum:  :/
<realubot> fredrik_: Jag vet inte om det går att modda filen /usr/share/applications/nautilus-home.desktop manuellt för att även lägga till en launcher: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/how-to-add-folder-quicklists-to-the-home-launcher-in-ubuntu-unity/
<chees> realubot kör du gnome 3?
<realubot> Det ska gå om man ska adda en wuicklist men jag vet inte om det fungerar för att adda en launcher också.
<realubot> *quicklist
<realubot> chees: Nope. Hur så?
<realubot> Jag kör Ubuntu 10.10.
<chees> ok
<realubot> Kör du Gnome 3?
<chees> ja vill köra de med läste att de kunde bli strul
<chees> om man kör över unity
<fredrik_> realubot, tack för hjälpen!
<realubot> chees: Du sabbar Unity om du installerar Gnome 3 men det går att återställa Unity och ta bort Gnome 3 igen enligt någon guide.
<fredrik_> realubot, Kommer säkerligen en fix för det vad det lider antar jag.. jag kan tygla mig
<realubot> fredrik_: Mhm, ja, då slipper du pilla.
<fredrik_> realubot, jo, det är inte livsviktigt... bara lite lätt irriterande.. krävs mer än så för att börja pilla just nu.. man bör ju jobba lite såhär på dagtid med ;-)
<realubot> chees: "The bad news is that, for Ubuntu 11.04 at least, you won’t be able to run Unity and GNOME-Shell side-by-side as the GNOME 3 PPA breaks Unity."
<realubot> chees: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/gnome-3-released-to-be-available-for-ubuntu-11-04-via-ppa/
<realubot> chees: Jag tror lösningen är något med programmet ppa-purge för att ta bort Gnome 3 PPA:t.
<chees> oki
<chees> bara läst att gnome 3 verka ha bättre menu än unity
<realubot> Det är nog en smaksak.
<realubot> Vissa gillar Unity, andra gillar Gnome 3. Jag tror att Unity kommer bli mest populärt eftersom det är standard i Ubuntu numera.
<realubot> Och Ubuntu är den mest spridda distron för desktop-users.
<realubot> chees: Det skadar ju inte att testa Gnome 3? Det ska inte vara så svårt att återställa Unity och ta bort Gnome 3.
<realubot> chees: apt-cache show ppa-purge
<realubot> chees: "Removing GNOME3 and going back to stock 11.04": http://askubuntu.com/questions/22946/how-do-i-install-the-latest-version-of-gnome-3
<realubot> En bit ner där.
<realubot> Jag har aldrig testat om det fungerar dock.
<realubot> Kräver Gnome 3 också 3d-effekter som Unity gör eller går det att köra Gnome 3 utan avancerade skrivbbordseffekter aktiverat?
<chees> ok
<chees> yoyouyoutube
<Nafallo> vad jag hort sa fungerar det inte bra och en om-installation behovs for att aterstalla efter gnome 3/gnome shell
<realubot> Finns det någon fördel med att ha ett headset istället för att ha en separat mic och hörlurar? Bortsett från att man har allt i ett när man har headset? Strular separat mic och hörlurar i Linux mer än ett headset eller tvärtom?
<realubot> Nafallo: Jaha, ok. Det var ju inte bra.
<Markslap> Hur ska det kunna strula mer?
<Markslap> Förutom kvalitén på headset:et.
<realubot> Nafallo: Vad är det som gör att Unity inte drar jämt med Gnome 3? Det är ju dåligt att det inte går att ha både DE installerade samtidigt så man kan välja vid inloggning.
<Nafallo> realubot: unity anvander gtk2 for narvarande.
<realubot> Markslap: Jag tänkte om det blir någon sync-problem eller något om man kör separat mic+hörlur eller varför använder folk headsets? Är det bara för att det är bekvämt med en allt-i-ett lösning?
<Markslap> Förslagsvis.
<Markslap> Hur menar du med synk?
<realubot> Nafallo: Ok.
<Markslap> Det är exakt samma sak fast dom sitter ihop.
<Markslap> Det finns headsets till telefoner som har en 3.5mm-plug fast med 4 poler.
<Markslap> Så att 1 kanal input och 2 kanaler output kan höras genom en kontakt.
<realubot> Markslap: Tja, att micen och hörlurarna inte drar jämt på något sätt. Att det blir knas, typ en fördröjning eller något så att den ena stör den andra eller så att ljudet man hör inte ligger i fas med vad man säger i micen. Jag vet inte. Jag bara undrar varför man har headsets när en mic+hörlurar borde fungera lika bra.
<Markslap> heh
<Markslap> Detta borde ju sparas.
<realubot> Vissa har ju haft problem med att få sina headsets att fungera i Ubuntu och Skype. Det kanske är svårare att få Ubuntu att fatta vad ett headset är än mic+hörlurar?=
<Markslap> Den ser ingen skillnad?
<Markslap> Det är ingen hårdvara som datorn ser skillnad på.
<realubot> Markslap: Jag tror inte att någon här blir arg på dig om du sprar konversationen.
<Markslap> Är du helt seriös?
<Markslap> Inte konversationen.
<Markslap> bara dina funderingar.
<realubot> Markslap: Vaför har vissa haft problem med att få headsets att dra jämt med Skype i Ubuntu då?
<realubot> Det har ju funnits sådana trådar i forumet lite till och från.
<realubot> Hur kommer det sig att Ubuntu har så svårt för vissa USB-devices men alla headests, hörlurar och micar fungerar utan problem då? Bortsett från att det är olika gränssnitt då?
<Markslap> USB ja
<Markslap> Det är en helt annan sak.
<Markslap> För att USB-enheter har lite kretsar i sig som kan behöva separata drivrutiner.
<realubot> Varför är det så stor skillnad? Varför går det inte att stadardisera det lika mycket som hörlurar/micar?
<Markslap> Element är analogt.
<realubot> Markslap: Vad du kan. Var har du lärt dig allting?
<Markslap> Uhm.
<Markslap> USB är till för en massa olika saker.
<Markslap> En 3.5mm output är bara till för en grej.
<Markslap> Att köra ut ljud.
<realubot> Markslap: I know. Sure, hörlurar är väl så basic så det fungerar alltid då.
<realubot> Markslap: Mhm.
<realubot> Finns det headsets som man pluggar in i USB då?
<Markslap> Ja, men dom har ett eget ljudkort då.
<realubot> Så ett headset har som enda funktion att vara en smidig allt-i-ett-lösning på hörlurar/mikrofon.
<Markslap> Och det kan kräva drivrutiner, precis som ljudkortet i datorn kan behöva.
<Markslap> Alltså.
<realubot> Aja.
<Markslap> Ett headset är bara en vanlig jävla mic och ett par hörlurar som sitter ihop.
<realubot> Mm.
<Markslap> Ingen som helst skillnad mot separata rent tekniskt sett.
 * Nafallo tror realubot pratar om combo-ports...
<Markslap> realubot: Du borde sitta på Wikipedia mer.
<realubot> Nej. Jag undrar (undrade) kort och gott om det fanns någon fördel med headsets än den rent praktiska med att ha mic och hörlurar i ett.
<Markslap> Bara läsa olika artiklar om vad du undrar.
<Markslap> realubot: Inget.
<Nafallo> realubot: sa ja. en fordel ar om du har combo-port :-P
<realubot> Markslap: Jag frågar här istället. Det går fortare.
<realubot> Nafallo: Mhm, går det att använda en combo-port till en separat mic och spearata hörlurar med etyp n splitter som delar upp porten?
<realubot> *typ en
<realubot> Jag menar. Om en snubbe har en 1 st combo-port men en separat mic och separata hörlurar. Kan man ansluta båda till combo-porten via en adapter eller måste man helt enkelt ha ett headset för att kunna använda mic och hörlurar samtidigt?
<chees> aja får se om ja testa gnome 3 sen
<chees> vet du om det gå att ändra så själva inställningar för ett program stannar i programet och ej till den menu som är högst upp
<realubot> Japp. Det ska gå att slitta combon.
<realubot> *splitta
<chees> för de bli man rätt tokigi i
<realubot> chees: Nafallo sa ju att vissa fått ominstallera hela systemet efter att ha använt Gnome 3. Bara så at du vet. Det är inte säkert att det fungerar att återställa Unity.
<realubot> chees: Jag vet inte vad du snackar om för inställningar?
<realubot> Markslap: Glöm inte att spara konversationen, skriv ut, rama in och ge i present til chefen.
<Markslap> Tänkte skicka in till Warpdrive.
<Markslap> SÃ¥ kan andra skratta lika gott.
<realubot> Do it! Ett gott skratt förlänger livet.
 * realubot gråter för att Markslap är så elak.
<Markslap> :)
<chees> ok
<chees> själva xchat inställning hamnar högst upp i den lod räta manun
<chees> eller hur man ska beskriva det
<Markslap> huh?
<chees> programen inställningar hamnar i en menu för sig undrar om man kan ta bort det
<realubot> chees: Jag förstår inte vad du menar. Lodräta? Menar du inte vågrät? Lodrät är ju i y-led.
<realubot> chees: Ta en skärmdump och posta så vi ser vad du menar.
<Markslap> chees: meny*
<realubot> http://imageshack.us
<Markslap> Oj
<Markslap> usch
 * Markslap är allergisk mot imageshack
<chees> jp
<realubot> Markslap: Vad föredrar du då?
<Markslap> http://solidfiles.com/
<realubot> Markslap: Ok. För att?
<Markslap> Hotlinking och myyyyycket snabbare.
<realubot> Man msåte ju vara inloggad? Kasst.
<Markslap> Nepp.
<realubot> Nehe.
<coobra> köra eget hemma  ?
<coobra> :D
<Markslap> Man får dock tillgång till en filhanterare om man är inloggad.
<Markslap> Och kan tanka upp större filer.
<realubot> Markslap: Ok.
<realubot> Då ska jag testa solidfiles någon gång då.
<Markslap> Mm.
<realubot> Markslap: Har du något bra alternativ till speedyshare.com då?
<Markslap> Solidfiles.com ?
<realubot> Markslap: Jaha ja.
<realubot> En fördel med imageshack är att det är anpassar för just bilder. Thumbnail-länk, skalar bilderna osv.
<coobra> bra
<coobra> :D
<Markslap> Ja, men det är så segt.
<realubot> Tja, jag laddar upp 1 bild i månaden max så...
<chees> hop
<realubot> Varför ligger BBB support nere då? :S
<chees> varför vill inet gimp öppna sig i 11,04 då hm
<realubot> chees: Det finns inte med i 11.04 som standard?
<realubot> chees: Du har inte installerat det?
<chees> nop
<chees> är från förra
<chees> 10,10 va del installd i
<realubot> chees: Dessutom behöver du inte Gimp om du ska beskära bilden. Det går lika bra i Shotwell.
<chees> ok
<Markslap> realubot: Spelar det för roll?
<realubot> Jag tycker Shotwell är bättre än Gimp när man ska fixa någon liten sak på en skärmdump.
<Markslap> Det går segt att ladda bilden för dom som ska kolla på den.
<realubot> Markslap: Om jag inte använder imageshack mer än 1 ggr/månad så spelar det ingen roll om det är lite långsammare än någon annan tjänst.
<coobra> men varför inte köra eget hemma  ?
<coobra> eller på vps/dedi-colo server
<coobra> om det är så få blider
<realubot> chees: Varför göra det? Varför kör du inte eget Gmail, Docs, Dropbox hemma? Eller det kanske du gör?
<realubot> chees: server är security issue.
<Markslap> realubot: För dom som tittar på bilden.
<realubot> coobra: Det var till dig.
<Markslap> Som jag sa.
<Markslap> Om en användare kan sluta använda sega tjänster så är det ett steg på vägen.
<Markslap> Många bäckar små,.
<realubot> Markslap: Ja, men det får dom leva med 1 ggr/månad. Dom som postar ofta får helt enkelt använda en snabbare tjänst. Så ofta sitter inte folk och kollar bilder på sånna sajter vad jag vet.
<realubot> Markslap: Sure, men imageshack har ju sina fördelar också som jag sa.
<coobra> realubot: men om allt är så farligt på internet så skaffa lite internetbodygards
<realubot> coobra: Nej, men varför köra en servertjänst om tjänsten finns som smidig gratistjänst på nätet?
<realubot> Varför köra bil utan säkerhetsbälte om bälte finns?
<coobra> den parralellen kanman inte dra hehee
<realubot> Nej, kanske inte.
<lilleman> hur ökar man gama i linux?
<realubot> Jag tycker ni leker med elden grabbar. Markslap kör med transmission-remote och du talar dig varm för egen bildserver.
<coobra> hehe
<coobra> :D
<Kimmen> ibland tycker jag man kan ta av sig foliehatten faktiskt
<coobra> lol
<coobra> vad är det ni/du har som är så jävla viktigt lixom  ?
<Markslap> Kimmen: :)
<realubot> Kimmen: Säg det när din flickväns nakenbilder ligger ute på en porrsajt för att du har slarvat med IT-skyddet.
<Markslap> Varför skulle dom ligga på en server?
<coobra> hahahha
<Kimmen> ja varför kan man undra? om man lägger nåt på en server så är det väl för att det ska bli tillgängligt
<Markslap> Precis.
<realubot> coobra: Jag har inget som är så viktigt men det är en princip ju.
<realubot> Intigritet.
<Markslap> Jag har allt lokalt och skulle någon komma åt servern är det inte hela världen.
<Markslap> Även om jag skulle störa mig på det.
<coobra> Markslap:  exakt
<realubot> Någon kan hacka servern och det är inte säkert att rätt person har tillgång till servern.
<Markslap> realubot: Ja.
<Markslap> Men läs igen.
<coobra> hahah
<Markslap> Vi har inget hemligt på servern.
<Kimmen> mina "privata" filer går inte att komma åt utan fullständig access till burken, det gäller både servern, stationära och laptopen
<Markslap> Det som ska ligga på en server är ju sådant som är tänkt att kunna öäcka ut.
<coobra> realubot: rekomenderar dig att dra ut tpkabeln och inte vara på internet
<Markslap> Mina privata filer är inte ens tillgängliga utifrån.
<Markslap> Har inte ens servern i samma nätverk.
<coobra> Markslap:  din SMDbilder :p
<realubot> Markslap: Tur för dig.
<Markslap> coobra: Har inte så mycket BDSM-bilder.
<Markslap> Och speciellt inte på servern.
<coobra> :p
<Markslap> Tror jag har 2 porrfilmer på servern eller något sånt.
<Markslap> Bara för att det var free leech och många seeders.
<Markslap> (Seedbox)
<coobra> lol
<Markslap> Har inte ens sett dom.
<lilleman> hur ökar man gama i linux?
<realubot> lilleman: Det gör man inte. Det är en security issue.
<realubot> lilleman: Klickar du fel kanske du råkar dela ut saker.
<Markslap> Jag finner realubot vara ett säkerhetsproblem.
<Markslap> lilleman: Har inte det med skärminställningar att göra också? :o
<Kimmen> tro det eller ej men intresset av era personliga filer är mindre än ni tror
<Markslap> Jupp
<realubot> lilleman: Är det en bild su ska öka gamma på eller bildskärmen?
<lilleman> bilder
<realubot> lilleman: Aha.
<coobra> lilleman: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=how+to+change+gama+in+linux
<Markslap> /home/mark/downloads/HD.XXX.1080P.PACK.2011-03-14-SP/
<Markslap> hahaha
<Markslap> 1080p-porr <3
<Markslap> Min laptop klarar inte ens av att spela upp det. :D
<coobra> skitstora fittor
<coobra> :D
<Markslap> Japp, som fan. :D
<coobra> ja har inte porr alls hemma  :/
<realubot> lilleman: http://world.std.com/~mmcirvin/gimp_tutorial/levels_curves.html
<Kimmen> ska upp på minst 50" skärm, ännu bättre med proj
<coobra> fan så trist man är
<Markslap> Jag har lite grann, mest från 4chan.
<Markslap> Jag streamar det mesta annars.
<coobra> :p
<Markslap> Nej, frukostrast.
<realubot> lilleman: http://docs.gimp.org/en/gimp-tools-color.html
<realubot> Jag tror du hittar svaret i gimps docs om du går igenom sidorna som finns under tools-color.
<realubot> Markslap: Äter ni frukost nu? Vad är det för konstigt företag du arbetar på? Lunch nu ju?
<Markslap> Jag har ätit frukost redan.
<Markslap> Men har inte hunnit ta ut min frukostrast ännu.
<realubot> Jaha.
<coobra> kanske mer att Markslap inte vart hungrig förens nu ?
<realubot> 24" bildskärmar för under 2 papp. Det är ok. Jag hoppas dom är nere på 1500 om ett år så kanske man kan uppgradera från 22" till 24".
<Markslap> Jag äter frukost när jag dyker upp på jobbet runt 2-tiden.
<realubot> Markslap: Jobbar du natt?
<Markslap> Nej
<Markslap> 7-tiden
<Markslap> Menade jag.
<realubot> Jaha.
<coobra> Markslap: 14:00 ?
<Markslap> Sen har jag egentligen frukostrast vid 09:15 och lunch vid 12.
<realubot> Markslap: Jag har inget jobb. Det är ingen som vill anställa mig.
<Markslap> Och sen en rast vid 15 och slutar vid 16.
<Markslap> realubot: Jag förstår dom.
 * realubot gråter.
<Markslap> Skulle inte jag göra heller.
<realubot> Jag skulle inte heller anställa mig själv. Det hade ju varit konstigt att gå på anställningsintervju hos sig själv.
<realubot> Vad heter du? Varför frågar du det? Vet du inte vad du heter? Vem är det som pratar nu? Är det du eller jag?
<realubot> Så hade det låtit då.
<kodapa> realubot: vart söker du till?
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> flash verkar ha tagit självmord
<cahoot> från vem?
<t^> flash jävlas jämt men det är endå roligt det inte är kompatibelt med job's skit :>
<realubot> kodapa: Jag vill helst arbeta med serveradministration eller programmering men jag är rädd att jag måste lära mig mer först. Hur så?
<kodapa> realubot: ta vilket jobb som helst och en kvällskurs
<kodapa> problem solved
<kodapa> då får du både arbetslivserfarenhet och mer skills i programmering
<kodapa> båda är lika viktigt
<Kirill> Nån som vet om det går att få bort så att Ubuntu öppnar två fönster efter att man har formaterat en hdd eller ett USB-minne?
<realubot> kodapa: Jo, vad arbetar du själv som?
<Markslap> Han är webdev och sysadm.
<Markslap> Inom django/python och linuxbaserade servrar.
<kodapa> realubot: as Markslap said
<Markslap> :D
<xyzp> Hej
<spacebug-> tja
<xyzp> Var/hur kan man se vad som ingår i VLC?
<xyzp> i konsollen eller på nätet..
<xyzp> spacebug, vad göres? :-)
<xyzp> amelia, hej
<xyzp> Var/hur kan man se vad som ingår i VLC?
<Philip5> hur menar du ingår?
<xyzp> vad gör VLC?
<Philip5> beskrivning av paketet?
<xyzp> ja
<xyzp> trodde divx codec ingick där typ
<Philip5> det kan du ju se i synaptic eller software center om du söker på det
<Philip5> det gör det men bara för vlc
<xyzp> ok
<Philip5> alla spelare har sina beroenden för hur codecs används
<xyzp> ok
<Philip5> så det räcker oftast inte att bara installera ett paket så funkar det för alla utan man får installera för den spelaren som använder paket på det sättet
<xyzp> ok jobbit
<Philip5> fast de flesta spelare använder något backend framework som gstream, ffmpeg eller xine för sånt ändå
<Philip5> sedan beror det på vilken spelare som använder vilken backend
<xyzp> har mplyer kopplad till firefox
<xyzp> mplayer
<Philip5> men mplayer borde kunna spela upp divx
<xyzp> ok
<Philip5> du kör inte med medibuntus förråd?
<Philip5> det gör stöd för lite mer grejs
<xyzp> ok
<xyzp> <--- lyssnar på "Joddla med siv"
<spacebug-> ah ;)
<spacebug-> 'knudor på min snålle'
<xyzp> nice med skånsk musik  :-p
<spacebug-> mm, jag älskar skåne/skåningar
<amelia> hej xyzp
<amelia> hej Philip5!
<Philip5> amelia!!!
<Philip5> läget?
<Philip5> känns som det var ett tag sedan
<amelia> jo, lite förkyld (eller allergisk), själv?
<xyzp> amelia, nice å börja jobba igen efter valborg? :-)
<amelia> xyzp: nja, det vet jag inte..
<amelia> det är ju semesterplaneringsvecka. det är aldrig roligt.
<realubot> Markslap: Det är mer än vad har kompetens för då.
<Coffe> barre, du pratade om någon open source storage som kunde anv ssh diskar för att snabba upp
<Barre> larsemil: hemma igen?
<Barre> Coffe: ZFS
<Barre> Coffe: hammer
<Barre> ?
<Markslap> realubot: Vad/vem?
<realubot> Markslap: kodapa.
<xyzp> amelia, det var roligt så länge det varade med de typ
<realubot> Markslap: Det han jobbade med.
<Coffe> Barre,  du som pratade om det. det var en storage lösning ..
<Markslap> Är det mer än vad han har kompetens för?
<Barre> Coffe: refresh me.... jag säger så mycket
<kodapa> huh?
<Coffe> Barre,  de är ju de jag har glömt namnet på den ,
<realubot> Jag tycker att Pidgin ska ha kontaktlistan som en infällbar meny i konversationsfönstret. Som Platser-menyn i Nautilus.
<Coffe> man har typ 8 vanliga diskar så lägger man 2 ssd , så anv ssd först å så flyttas det ner på de långsamma senare
<realubot> Det hade varit mycket smidigare än att ha två fönster i Pidgin.
<Barre> Coffe: kan det vara SUN/Oracle OpenStorage som jag pratade om, vilket är en appliance lösning (alltså hw/sw) med ZFS i grunden?
<realubot> Typ att F9 fäller in/ut kontaktlistan på sidan av konversationsfönstret.
<Coffe> Barre,  så var det nog
<realubot> Developers, get it done!
<Markslap> realubot: Svara och börjar inte prata om andra saker.
<Markslap> realubot: Menar du att kodapa inte har kompetens för det jobbet han gör?
<Coffe> Barre,  dock hittar jag det inte på deras sida
<realubot> Markslap: Nej. Det är inte det jag menar. Jag menar att han har en kompetens som du saknar om han jobbar som webdev.
<Markslap> No shit?
<Barre> Coffe: när Oracle köpte SUN, så hur skall jag formulera det... så har det itne direkt varit fokus på HW från deras sida... jag skall se om jag hittar något...
<Markslap> Varför tror du att jag håller mig borta från webdev?
<Markslap> realubot: Och det var inte vad du sa.
<Markslap> realubot: < realubot> Markslap: Det är mer än vad har kompetens för då.
<Markslap> < Markslap> realubot: Vad/vem?
<Markslap> < realubot> Markslap: kodapa.
<Barre> Coffe: http://www.oracle.com/us/products/servers-storage/storage/unified-storage/index.html
<Barre> Coffe: men HDS gör bättre prylar ;)
<Coffe> Barre,  ja , frågar om ett prisförslag ju
<Barre> Coffe: prata med någon av våra återförsäljare ;P (heheheh)
<Barre> Coffe: ser att de nu även erbjuder "Sun ZFS Storage Appliance Software"... intressant
<Coffe> ok, vad är du då ? mittimellan konsult ?
<Barre> Coffe: jag är en  så kallad Solutions Engineer. Men det jag gör är jag stöttar våra säljare, enterprisekunder och partners... skruvar inte alls längre (annat än hemma)
<Barre> Coffe: svart bälte i powerpoint och white board... jag är alltså en falsk jävel
<Coffe> ha ha
<Coffe> ja jo
<Coffe> du är vi teknikers motsvarighet till politiker
<Coffe> pratar om en jävla massa man inte fattar något av :P
<Markslap> Mm.
<Markslap> Särskrivningar och allt.
<Markslap> Lite intressant dock.
<Coffe> var är sär skrivning ?
<Markslap> Jag ser bara en (eller två) särskrivningar, och det sprider sig, så att hela texten ser särskriven ut.
<Markslap> Sjukt irriterande.
<Markslap> Jag är allergisk mot det tror jag.
<Coffe> lol
<Coffe> får jag ge dig ett råd ? behåll då din sjukdom för dig själv, så vi andra slipper höra skiten :) Tack
<Markslap> < Coffe> var är sär skrivning ? < Barre> Coffe: svart bälte i powerpoint och white board... jag är alltså en falsk jävel
<Markslap> Nej, mitt liv går ut på att rätt andra.
<Markslap> :)
<Markslap> På ett snällt men bestämt sätt.
<Markslap> Eller vänligt är väl mer korrekt.
<Coffe> Nej jag tror jag ska gå upp till tomteboda skolan , hänga utanför å skika till ungarna att dom ska se sig för
<realubot> Markslap: Jag har inte tid att diskutera det nu. Jag är upptagen med att söka jobb.
<Markslap> hah
<Markslap> Du har haft 10-15 år på dig att söka jobb (från du var 18-20 år).
<Markslap> Dags just nu menar du?
<realubot> Markslap: Jag har inte alltid varit arbetslös.
<Markslap> Iofs.
<Markslap> Ibland har du pluggat kanske.
<realubot> Markslap: Jag har jobbat mer i mitt liv än vad du har, tror jag.
<Markslap> Det hoppas jag på.
<Markslap> Men jag tvekar på det. :)
<realubot> Och pluggat mer än vad du har gjort också. Jag har helt enkelt varit mer än du.
<amelia> xyzp: vilket?
<Markslap> Japp, men ändå sitter du hemma.
<Markslap> Lyckat.
<realubot> Markslap: Jag är mer än du. Så skulle man kunna sammanfatta det hela.
<realubot> Inte bättre, utan mer.
<Markslap> Mm
<Markslap> Säkert runt 50kg mer.
<realubot> realubot > Markslap
<realubot> Markslap: Ja, jag väger mer än vad du gör också. Inte ens där vinner du.
<Markslap> Jag gillar att vara underviktig.
 * realubot suckar djupt.
<Markslap> Jag är verkligen hellre underviktig än överviktig.
<realubot> Markslap: Här sitter jag och slår dig på punkt efter punkt.
<realubot> Livet är orättvist.
<amelia> fast Markslap har ju faktiskt ett jobb...
 * realubot gråter.
<Barre> Markslap: jag hade inte någon särskrivning i min mening, däremot så råkade jag skriva ihop power och point i ett ord ;P
<Markslap> Whiteboard.
<realubot> w h i t e b o a r d.
<Coffe> ACAP ?
<realubot> Det kallar jag särskrivning.
<realubot> Markslap: Sura inte. Jag drar dig i benet lite bara.
<Markslap> Nej.
<realubot> Markslap: No hard feelings.
<Markslap> Du är som en irriterande hund som har bitit sig fast i benet.
<Markslap> Och ger mig stelkramp.
<Markslap> Och sedan skyller på grannhunden, även fast man har självklara bevis med tandkort att det var du.
<realubot> Hehe
<realubot> amelia: Jag har inget jobb för ni diskriminerar mig när ni tipsar era chefer om kandidater till jobb.
<realubot> xyzp: Linux var rpligt så länge det varade eller?
<realubot> *roligt
<xyzp> amelia, jag vart skadad på ledigheten bara
<xyzp> realubot, jag ger inte upp i första taget typ :-)
<Kirill> Yeey! 32 timmar kvar med att skyffla 1 TB data från en NTFS disk till en annan NTFS disk på en Ubuntuserver ^^
<Markslap> Haha
<realubot> xyzp: Det är bra. Keep up the goog work. :)
<realubot> eller good work, om du hellre vill det.
<dagon_> jäkla plugin-container som hängde sig
<dagon_> men något läcker som ett såll
<dagon_> misstänker fortfarande flash
<dagon_> använt minne: 4,2GB/5,8GB
<dagon_> börja ju likna windows
<Philip5> amelia: med mig är det bara bra :)
<realubot> dagon_: Låt bli Flash då? Slipper du det då? Kör med NoScript i Fx4 och se om minnesåtgången blir mycket lägre?
<realubot> xyzp: Jag menade inget illa. Skojade bara.
<xyzp> realubot, lugnt
<dagon_> realubot: lite knepigt på youtube
<realubot> dagon_: Du får låta bli youtube tills du har undersökt minnehanteringen färdigt ju.
<dagon_> lulz
<Philip5> Squarism: gissa vad jag gjorde igår då?
<Coffe> Philip5,  körde windows ?
<Philip5> nä
<Coffe> ingen aning
<Squarism> Philip5, köpte headset?
<Philip5> Squarism: jaaa :D
<Squarism> Fett!
<Philip5> köpte ace ac-lt50
<Squarism> Mgmt konsult lurar?
<Philip5> typ ;)
<Squarism> Själv ska jag till webhallen o hämta ut datorhögtalare
<Philip5> najs
<Squarism> ...sitter jämt med headset på
<Philip5> köpte mina lurar där
<Squarism> bxr1220 ... typ kassa men drivs via usb
<Philip5> Squarism: så snart kan du få smekas av min ömma röst ;P
<gorgo> hihihihihihi
<gorgo> fin stor skärm
<gorgo> :D
<Philip5> hur stor? 30''?
<gorgo> 24"
<gorgo> 1920x1080
<gorgo> din då?
<gorgo> min förra var 20"
<Philip5> samma
<gorgo> samsung syncmaster
<Philip5> fast 1920x1200
<gorgo> hehe ok :D
<Philip5> också en syncmaster
<Philip5> 2443bw
<gorgo> p2450
<gorgo> :P
<Philip5> rätt lika skulle jag tror även om min har lite högra lite udda upplösning
<gorgo> jo, tror det me :P
<gorgo> men fick plats mycket på skärmen nu :D
<Philip5> ja det är rätt najs
<Philip5> jag bytte från 19'' crt 4:3 till den här så gissa om det blev skillnad
<gorgo> kan tänka mig, min 19" klarade 1600x1200 med 100hrz
<gorgo> :D
<gorgo> saknar 100hrz nu, menmen, får väl försöka få råd till det sen, fixade iallafal större denna gången :D
<Philip5> hz är ju inte riktigt samma med crt som med plattskrämarna
<duggthe> Varför skämtas det alltid om att grevar skulle vara homosexuella? Ligger det något bakom detta, eller är det bara buskis-roligt på något sätt?
<kodein> gör det?
<kodein> varifrån hämtar du din empiri?
<cahoot> de kanske finns statistik att få från Riddarhuset?
<cahoot> prova i #adel
<kodein> ##adel, isf
<cahoot> ja du vet nog
<kodein> om du med "alltid" menar att du bara lyssnar på eddie meduza, så är det nog för sent att fråga honom
<duggthe> Inte bara Eddie Meduza.
<duggthe> Onkel Kånkel också. Och en massa annat.
<duggthe> Båda föreslagna kanaler har 0 användare i sig.
<kodein> bara högkulturen, alltså
<cahoot> kan ju dessutom vara invite-only
<Nafallo> cahoot: SNAP! :-D
<_sara_> does this make sence? "Jag kan komma när som helst" or is "Jag kan komma vilken dag som helst" better?
<kodein> ja
<_sara_> kodein: the latter?
<_sara_> or the former?
<kodein> båda
<cahoot> 'vilken dag som helst' är en delmängd av 'när som helst' så precisionen varierar
<kodein> men båda gör sanz
<cahoot> var lugn det var inte  en invändning - bara ett försök att förklara nyansskillnaden för sara
<duggthe> _sara_: They are a little different.
<duggthe> The first says you can come at any time, whereas the latter says you can come any DAY.
<duggthe> Which gives you many hours of not showing up even when you're needed.
<_sara_> yeah i have both as its me orginising pride
<_sara_> lol
<cahoot> duggthe: där har du ju rätt person att fråga om grevar
<Chewtoy> Är det någon här som vet hur man installerar Ubuntu på en MacBook?
<Chewtoy> Har fått en gammal som dog. Visade sig att det var HDDn som dog men den gamla ägaren köpte en ny och vill inte ha tillbaka den (än).
<Chewtoy> Så nu sitter jag med en ny HDD inkopplad och undrar hur fasen jag installerar Ubuntu på den. Den vill inte hitta mitt USB-minne jag tryckte in med Ubuntu.
<Chewtoy> Hrrm. Det var ju lite elakt.
<Chewtoy> Man kan inte installera ubuntu via USB på en Mac.
<Chewtoy> Den hittade dock en CD-skiva med det.
<Haffe> Chewtoy: Varför kan man inte installera via USB?
<daho> Hej någon vet vad problemet är om man inte kommer in i sin linksys rouiter
<daho> ????
<cahoot> fel url, fel pw?
<cahoot> s/url/ip/
<daho> ne
<daho> eller ja den svarar inte när man pingar den
<Chewtoy> Haffe: Ingen aning. Men den vill inte see USBt.
<cahoot> rätt ip?
<daho> det hände i förrgår när jag hade varit inne o kollat på vlan
<daho> har provat både den ip som jag ställt in o den som var inställd från fabrik
<Haffe> Chewtoy: Pröva att hålla in C när du bootar.
<daho> c??
<daho> du menar reset knappen på baksidan??
<Chewtoy> Haffe: Inte C. Men Alt.
<cahoot> daho: han pratar men ngn annan men ingen dum idé att resetta
<Chewtoy> Haffe: Med Alt så får jag upp en meny av vilka boot-möjligheter jag har. Men den visar inget USB-minne.
<daho> har ju gjort
<Chewtoy> Haffe: Testade med C nu. Hände inget mer än att den försökte boota från HDDn som har en gammal korrupt Windows.
<Haffe> Ok.
<Chewtoy> Inget fel på hårddisken för övrigt.
<Chewtoy> Får la försöka bränna ut en skiva och se om det går då.
<speedxco1e> nån som har tips på hur man kan dela lokalnamn server över nätet? vpn?  jag har 2st natade utvecklingsmiljöer, på olika ort.
<daho> asså hur växlar man till ubuntu classic??
<Philip5> vpn eller tunnla i största allmänhet
<speedxco1e> Philip5: jag uttryckte mig klumpigt. Formulerar om.
<speedxco1e>  hostsfil till en viss port? Kör med ssh-tunnlar, det blir ofta enkelt
<speedxco1e> att sitta med flera devservers så här: localhost:15080  localhost:15081
<speedxco1e> -sitter och forwardar flera maskiner till burkar på olika orter. Burkarna får gärna dela hostsfil
<K350> Finns det någon flagga/option för lösenordet i SSH klienten?
<larsemil> Barre: yep
<larsemil> nu sova
<Chewtoy> Morr.
<Chewtoy> Nu hittar MacBooken min Ubuntu cd (11.04).
<Chewtoy> Men jag kan inte starta upp den. "mount: mounting /dev/loop0/ //filesystem.squashfs failed: Input/Output error"
<madbear> reklamera skiten
<arand> Chewtoy: Kollat så att cd:n är okej? md5sum, etc?
<Chewtoy> arand: Hur kollar man md5sum på själva cdn? ._o
<Philip5> Chewtoy: om den startar så du får första menyn så har du ett val som heter att checka cdn
<arand> Chewtoy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#Check%20the%20CD
<arand> Chewtoy: Men enklast är att göra det som Philip5 säger
<Chewtoy> Philip5: Det är ju just starta den inte klarar av. I 11.04 så får man ju inte den där fina menyn innan den tycker att den ska dra igång live demon.
<Chewtoy> Jag fick inte det iaf.
<arand> Chewtoy: Om du trycker någon tangent vid första skärmen får du det.
<Chewtoy> Oh.
<arand> Den lila med figuren och tangentbordet i nederkant.
<Chewtoy> Huwah vad mac inte är gjort för att man inte ska kunna använda den...
<Chewtoy> Philip5: Okej. Den visar svart skärm ett kort tag med ett blinkande understreck, sen försöker den boota upp i demon. Normalt beteende?
<Chewtoy> Jag får inga som helst meddelanden om att den är dåligt eller något.
<Philip5> nä
<Philip5> kolla att iso-filen du laddade ner inte är korrupt och bränn sedan om den
<Philip5> verkar ju vara något med den där skivan
<Chewtoy> Philip5: Min hash är samma som Ubuntu uppger att den ska vara iaf.
<arand> y
<Chewtoy> Bah. Brände en ny skiva. Nu körde den iaf check disc ordentligt och hittade ett fel.
<phibxr> gnome 3 verkar faktiskt fungera överraskande bra under 11.04. :)
<coobra> nice
<EAG> nån som vet hur man får bort/deaktiverar nullmailer?
<EAG> glöm det
<Haffe> Det är helt otroligt vad mycket tidsfördriv det går att hitta på youtube.
<EAG> jag är störtnöjd med xbmc + youtube-addon
<arand> phibxr: Om man väl är okej med att kapa alla broar, såvisst.
<phibxr> arand, nu talar jag utifrån ett klart experimentellt perspektiv, givetvis. ;)
<Squarism2> Philip5: Yo
<DeT> hi
<Squarism2> Philip5: sugen på lite coh?
<DeT> coh?
<Squarism2> company of heroes
<DeT> sorry, inte just nu iaf... :)
<Haffe> Det där CoH, är det bra?
<DeT> absolut, det är skoj
<Squarism2> Haffe, som spel : oh ja!... om man gillar RTS med WW2 setting
<Haffe> Ok.
<Haffe> Kanske är värt att testa då.
<Squarism2> Haffe: kan köpa det billigt på steam
<Haffe> Jag vägrar steam.
<Haffe> Varför ska jag betala för att få lov att hyra ett spel?
<DeT> Steam är ju grymt bra...
<realubot> I'm back. Back for more...
<Haffe> Jo.
<Haffe> Det sägs så.
<DeT> ...du hyr ju inte spelet, har du köpt ett spel via steam har du ju kvar det... liksom .. :)
<realubot> reuteras är också grymt bra.
<realubot> Nej!
<Philip5> Squarism2: ja kanske det
<realubot> realubot skulle det stå.
<DeT> ...
<Haffe> DeT: Kan jag spela det utan att vara uppkopplad?
<Philip5> Squarism2: om jag får ordning på teamspeak också. vet inte riktigt hur man ska hitta någon i det
<Haffe> Vad händer när STEAM går ned?
<DeT> Haffe: japp
<Squarism2> Philip5: börja just en match
<Squarism2> kommer strax han är för bra
<Philip5> Squarism2: säg till
<DeT> Haffe: tja, det är ju en annan fråga.. :)
<Haffe> Ok
<chees> går det bra attköra över unity med gnome 3shell?
<Philip5> Squarism2: brb, ska bara boota om
<Squarism2> yo!
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Squarism2> va!? de ju nu kvällen börjar
<Philip5> brb
<Haffe> Jag är chockerad.
<Haffe> amelia: gäspar, på kvällen.
 * realubot gråter för att amelia gäspar.
<realubot> Det är något psykologiskt. När amelia gäspar så klarar jag inte att hålla tillbaka tårarna.
<coobra> realubot: käften
<Philip5> hmm
<DeT> ...
<coobra> idag åt jag fan skumm sak
<coobra> 100Ã¥rigt egg
<coobra> svart
<Squarism2> Philip5: hur går det?
<Philip5> nu är det så där störigt brusigt igen
<coobra> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Century_egg
<Philip5> funkade skapligt tidigare ju
<Squarism2> hmm.. skumt
<Philip5> undrar om det är pulseaudio som strular som vanligt
<Squarism2> om headsetet är nytt låter det ju som det
<Squarism2> ngt mjukvaru tjall
<Haffe> Tralala.
<Philip5> ja för det funkade ju igår och så skulle jag bara testa och ändra en grej i bios som inte blev bättre och så ändrade jag tillbaka och nu brusar det
<Philip5> störigt
<Squarism2> de är micen mao?
<Chewtoy> Wheeei! Jag fick in 11.04 på macbooken!
<Chewtoy> Kunde dock inte köra demon. Var tvungen att installera direkt.
<coobra> Chewtoy: :D
<Philip5> Squarism2: mjukvaran tror jag. fibblar i pulse audio nu
<chees> hur är kubuntu skrivbord miljön?
<Squarism2> Philip5: bara i wine eller även i ubuntu?
<Philip5> Squarism2: men hur hittar man dig i teamspeak då?
<Philip5> i ubuntu
<Squarism2> Philip5:
<Squarism2> Philip5: vänta
<Squarism2> Philip5: ska kolla
<Squarism2> 70.32.46.162:10139
<Philip5> ska jag konnekta dit? är det bara du eller?
<Squarism2> är en server som jag fick av ngn amerikan för ett tag sedan
<Squarism2> vi kan ju testa den
<Squarism2> just nu bara jag där
<amelia> coobra: coolt, var det gott då?
<Haffe> Nej, nu är det sovardags.
<Haffe> God natt.
<DeT> cs
<coobra> amelia:  nä :/
<amelia> coobra: dåligt. vad smakade det då?
<coobra> gammalt egg
<coobra> kalk..
<Chewtoy> Alltså... Det här nya med Unify.... Det kommer ta ett tag innan man lär sig använda det...
<chees> de har du rätt i
<chees> tycker nstan gnome 3 verka bättre på de
<arand> Någon som kör arch skulle vilja prova http://paste.debian.net/116122 ? Har gjort lite testning på en X-lös kvm as Arch, men skulle nog inte må dåligt av mer.
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<x_link> God natt
<x_link> *poff*
<realubot> Chewtoy: Unity heter det.
<realubot> Chewtoy: http://www.howtogeek.com/news/unity-3d-keyboard-shortcut-and-mouse-trick-quick-reference-wallpapers/4565/
<realubot> Där har du en bakgrundsbild med keyboard shortcuts till Unity.
<Linda^> Tuggummi. Tänker jag på när jag ser Chewtoys nick :(
#ubuntu-se 2011-05-06
<cHarNe2> Linda^: samma :P
<Linda^> cHarNe2: :p Då är det inte jag som är knäpp då.
<cHarNe2> nope
<Linda^> Eller så är jag, men då är du också ;o
<TViYH> jag kanner en bot
<cHarNe2> o.O
<Linda^> TViYH: Ljug inte ;o
<TViYH> :>
<cHarNe2> knäppt är att man sitter ett på natten och kollar hur man enklast får igång en asterisk
<TViYH> hans namn är Will.I.Am
<Linda^> Alltså.. Andra gången jag ser det där på två dar.. Will.I.Am :\
<TViYH> jag antar att dansa som en bot inte alltid betyder att du är en bot
<Linda^> Now you lost me.
<Linda^> Men det kanske var meningen.
<TViYH> :D
<TViYH> i tried
<Linda^> :(
<coobra> May  5 22:36:44 ubuntu ubiquity: SystemError: E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList <--- kan det få instalationen att inte funka  ?
<TViYH> zcat /proc/config.gz > /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86/kernel-config
<Maxjezy> Yo
<Linda^> yo
<Maxjezy> Irc på TELEFON...
<Linda^> häftigt!
<Maxjezy> Vad gör ni....
<Maxjezy> Inte på
<Maxjezy> Inmoonnn
<arand> Stör mig på att du har stor bokstav helt plötsligt, känner ju knappg igen dig :3
<Maxjezy> .?
<Maxjezy> .!
<Linda^> :o
<Maxjezy> Hmm
<Maxjezy> Kan man använda telefon som modem till dator via bluetand?
<Maxjezy> I linux
<arand> Ska gå, vet ej hur
<Maxjezy> FÃ¥r testa det imorgon.
<Maxjezy> Skaffat ny lite bättre telefon.
<dagon_> vad är det för en?
<Maxjezy> Nokia n 82. Kan någon googla det åt mig? Om det fungerar i linux som modem?
<cHarNe2> Maxjezy: funkar inte google hos dig?
<dagon_> Maxjezy: http://mybroadband.co.za/vb/showthread.php/128985-How-do-use-nokia-N82-as-modem-via-bluetooth
<dagon_> jag gör det Maxjezy eftersom jag är så snäll :)
<Maxjezy> Sitter på mobil ju.
<cHarNe2> dela modem över BT har jag bara dåliga erfarenheter av :S
<cHarNe2> Maxjezy: ohh, i see
<Maxjezy> Tack dagon
<Haffe> Jahaja.
<Haffe> Händer det något här?
<Kimmen> morning
<Philip5> morron
<Haffe> Morgon.
<Barre> morrn
<Barre> vågar man uppdatera till gingerbread 2.3.4. via 3g, eller ska jag vänta wills jag har ett wlan?
<Barre> nvm, den hade laddats ner under natten, låg redan på feletonen redo att installeras..
<delhage> morrn
<Barre> delhage: i swe eller ute i världen?
<bamsefar> Morgon!
<delhage> Barre: ute i världen, men åker hem ikväll
<Barre> vad skall du med båt till? ;P
<Barre> tjenis bamsefar
<delhage> Barre: vi ska i med båten imorrn
<bamsefar> Barre: Hur står det till?
<Barre> delhage: där ser man, mysigt... det skall bli bra väder också :)
<Barre> bamsefar: bara bra, smått förvirrad men annars helt ok. själv då?
<bamsefar> Lite seg, inte klar med morgonkaffet än. :)
 * delhage håller på att bli sjuk
<bamsefar> delhage: Det låter sjukt dåligt, sluta med det.
<delhage> mm
<_sara_1> Hej, va är "thanks very much" i svenska?
<bamsefar> _sara_1: Tack så mycket
<Barre> bamsefar: varsegod..
<Kirill> morrn morrn
<Barre> vad betyder STFU! ?
<delhage> shut the fuck up
<Coffe> har ju inte sagt något än
<delhage> hehe
<Barre> förlåt så mycket delhage jag undrade bara
<Barre> ;P
<delhage> ;)
<delhage> den klev jag rakt i
<bamsefar> Haha
<Coffe> va hände ?
<delhage> 09:03 < Barre> vad betyder STFU! ?
<delhage> 09:03 -!- Coffe [~niszsse@sto.alatest.se] has joined #ubuntu-se
<delhage> 09:03 < delhage> shut the fuck up
<Coffe> haha
<Coffe> ok
<bamsefar> Coffe: Du är som hedlund i snowroller.
<_sara_1> åååh okaj tack så myket
<Kimmen> "du är ju inte blyg, du är ju sjuk"
<bamsefar> Kimmen: Nä, det var taskig timing jag tänkte på. ;)
<Markslap> delhage: :D
<realubot> God morgon kompisar.
<Markslap> delhage: Därför man ska använda hilights.
<Markslap> :>
<realubot> Ett litet, smidigt fysiskt tangentbord till en Android-lur?
<realubot> Är det blåtand som gäller eller finns det möjlighet att koppla in fysiskt i telefonen?
<realubot> Är inte blåtand en security issue? Det går väl att sniffa blåtandstrafik?
<Kirill> Hur mår vår sida egentligen :S
<Kirill> Skulle posta en guide på forumet, men får bara upp att servern inte kan nås!
<realubot> Kirill: Vilken sida?
<realubot> Aha, den sidan.
<realubot> Jag kollade på Android-lurar på MediaMarkt igår. Xerpia Arc såg bra ut. Den var väldigt lätt men lite plastig.
<chees> ok
<chees> ja skulle lätt dratt en meziu m9 :P
<realubot> Annars gick jag mest igång på Desire HD och vanliga Desie.
<realubot> *Desire
<Coffe> sgs 2 säger jag bara
<coobra> asså
<coobra> ffs
<coobra> ja lackar
<chees> http://micgadget.com/6169/meizu-m9-unboxed-in-the-wild/
<chees> mysig
<Coffe> coobra,  kaka ?
<coobra> trodde ja kunde dra in ubuntu på macbooken men det ville sig inte
<carl-> #segfaulters topic
<Kirill> realubot: ubuntu-se.org ^^
<carl-> "God, gnome 3 suck so hard ffs :((("
<Markslap> Coffe: +1
<Barre> realubot: http://bit.ly/jzOuY1
<Markslap> Tror det blir en SGS2.
<coobra> någon som vill köpa en macbook !!!
<realubot> Barre: Fungerar inte: Enable javascript to use LMGTFY.
<realubot> Barre: Jag använder inte JavaScript. Det är en security issue.
<Barre> realubot: hehehahhah...
<bamsefar> :D
<Markslap> chees: Varför en M9?
<Markslap> Specsen är ju sämre än Desires.
<Coffe> coobra, vad är det som inte funkar då ?
<Markslap> Som är över ett år gammal.
<chees> bara fastnat för dom
<Coffe> är så sjukt nöjd med min SGS
<coobra> Coffe: gillar inte låst  :p
<Kirill> coobra: Vad för macbook?
<realubot> Samsung Galaxy Tab har ju största skärm iaf.
<Barre> realubot: http://gigaom.com/mobile/how-to-add-a-usb-keyboard-to-an-android-phone/
<realubot> Jag tycker att Desire HD är för liten.
<realubot> Barre: Tack.
<coobra> Kirill: macbook vit 2gzh 2gig ram 250gig...
<Markslap> Hur många pengar?
<Coffe> coobra,  500kr å en kopp kaffe
<coobra> LG optimus x2
<realubot> skärmen på Desire HD alltså. Jag tror den är 4.3". Om jag inte minns fel har Xerpia Arc 4.2" och övriga Desire 4".
<Markslap> Desire har 3.7".
<coobra> vad bjuder ni
<realubot> Markslap: Jaha.
<realubot> Jag förstår att Xerpia Arc ligger i topp på prisjakt. Den har snygg design, är lätt och har stor skärm MEN är lite för plastig för min smak.
<Markslap> Mm
<Markslap> Fortfarande en Sony Ericsson.
<Markslap> Klart den är plasig.
<realubot> HTC är som en Mac-dator jämfört med en PC. Det är skillnad i byggkvalité mellan HTC och konkurrenterna.
<Coffe> bror min har en arc, den var helt okey ,
<Markslap> HTC är riktigt trevliga.
<Markslap> Jag måste klämma på en SGS2 innan jag köper den.
<Markslap> Man kan köpa dom kontant väl?
<Coffe> tror inga av dom har vart låsta i sverige ( SGS  )
<Markslap> Smutt
<Markslap> Tele2 låser inte sina telefoner längre.
<Markslap> (resterande operatörer vet jag inget om)
<Coffe> tror de var idg som hade ett test på sgs2 nyss
<Markslap> Mm
<Coffe> http://alatest.se/produkttester/mobiltelefoner/c3-8/   nuff said :P
<Markslap> Verkade trevlig.
<Markslap> HTC och Slamsug har tre telefoner var i topp 10. :D
<Kimmen> Min var på plats 69 =P
<realubot> Jag vill kunna använda en smartphone som en netbook. Det är därför jag är intresserad av att kunna koppla in ett fysiskt mini-tangentbord.
<Markslap> Om man tänker på att Desire har hängt mer i över ett år i detta tekniksamhälle så är det inte fyskam.
<realubot> Då kan jag använda bildytan maximalt.
<realubot> Markslap: Desire hade varit ett självklart val för 6 mån sedan men nu känns den lite som yesterdays news.
<Markslap> Mm
<Markslap> Absolut
<Markslap> Jag skulle aldrig köpa en idag.
<Markslap> Men det är en bra telefon.
<Coffe> realubot,  som en netbook ? jag tror du kommer bli besviken , om det är det du hoppas på
<Markslap> Mm, Android kan inte ersätta en dator på det sättet.
<Coffe> måste nog upp i storleken av en surfplatta då
<Markslap> Det går utmärkt att surfa på och kolla mail, men inte mer än så.
<Coffe> å med swype så skulle man klara sig rätt bra
<Coffe> kan jag bara få nx-client så då vore jag nöjd
<Markslap> Ja, men Android kan inte ersätta en dator.
<Coffe> klart en mjukvara inte kan ersätta hårdvra
<Markslap> Okej då.
<Markslap> OS man kör på en fysisk dator.
<realubot> Tja, jag förväntar mig inte mer än chatt, surf och mail, typ.
<Markslap> En Linuxdist eller Windows t.ex.
<Coffe> realubot,  då funkar den ,  å inte ens behöver du ett externtt tangentbord
<Coffe> Markslap,  pssst.. android  är linux :)
<realubot> Coffe: Nja, jag vill kunna skriva dokument också. Typ en A4.
<Coffe> realubot,  ok,
<realubot> Jag vill kunna skriva långa mail smidigt men ett fysiskt tangentbord är inte en bra lösning.
<Markslap> Coffe: Du förstår vad jag menar.
<Markslap> realubot: Då köper man en laptop och en telefon.
<Markslap> För det går inte att ersätta i det sammanhanget.
<Coffe> ända negativa med 2.3.3 är att min netbook nu inte länge kan anv min telefon för att komma åt internet
<Markslap> I think: s/ändå/enda/.
<realubot> Problemet med smartphones är att skärmarna är så små. Det hade varit bra med en ihopfällbar skärm så att skärmytan kan fördubblas enkelt.
<Markslap> Coffe: Och varför kan du inte det?
<Markslap> Wi-Fi hotspot ftw.
<Coffe> Markslap,  jag vet inte .. var något , minns inte vad, innan kunde jag , så om det är uppgraderingen av telefonen eller mobilen som fukkat deet, men jag drog igång den som en wifi hotspot så problemet löstes
<Markslap> Mm
<Coffe> kanske ska testa denna
<realubot> Samsung Galaxy S II i9100 är inget för folk som inte har jobb. :S
<realubot> Över 5 papp ju.
<Markslap> Den är billig.
<Markslap> Jämfört med Sensation.
<realubot> Har HTC Sensation kommit ut nu: http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=868227
<realubot> Jag visste inte Sensation var ute. Det var ju bara någon vecka sedan jag kollade sist.
<Markslap> Kolla på lagerstatus.
<Markslap> Nej, det har den inte.
<Markslap> Kommer ut i slutet av maj vill jag minnas.
<Markslap> Hej praktikanten.
<Coffe> usb 2-1: bad CDC descriptors
<realubot> Markslap: Nä. Det var bara så många butiker som har lagt in den i sortimentet bara.
<Markslap> Ja
<realubot> Praktikanten? Har vi en snubbe som praktiserar i kanalen?
<realubot> Drygt 6 papp.
<Markslap> ah-berg är en praktikant.
<realubot> Det är nog i mesta laget för en telefon. Man får ha bra användning för en telefon om man ska pröjsa lika mycket som för en dator för en Android-lur.
<realubot> Markslap: Vad praktiserar han med då?
<Markslap> Jag betalade 5200kr för min Desire (med en plastfilm).
<Markslap> realubot: Inte en aning.
<chees> för dyrt för en telefon
<Markslap> Tycker det är en lagom summa.
<realubot> Fattliglappar kör med ZTE Blade.
<chees> zte ska väll va ok
<ah-berg> Markslap: Hej vad du nu är
<realubot> Coffe: Den ska vara jävligt prisvärd.
<realubot> Coffe: Äsch, felpost.
<Markslap> ah-berg: Jag är Davids hemliga älskare.
<realubot> chees: Den ska vara väldigt prisvärd. Kostar ju under 1700 kr.
<chees> jo
<realubot> ah-berg: Vad praktiserar du med?
<chees> får la se va de blir sen
<ah-berg> Markslap:  han höll inte med riktigt
<Markslap> ah-berg: Nej, han vill inte erkänna vårat förhållande. :(
<ah-berg> realubot:  Ubntu Linux typ  :P
<realubot> Jag gav 2000 kr för min SE 610i för några år sedan...
<realubot> Så 1700 kr för en ZTE Blade det kallar jag utveckling.
<realubot> ah-berg: Praktiserar du här i kanalen?
<chees> ska nog ha en ipad först
<chees> taiwane ipad
<ah-berg> realubot:  jag har varit här länge från och till
<realubot> ah-berg: Markslap säger ju att du är praktikant.
<realubot> chees: iPad?
<realubot> chees: Proprietary software ju?
<kodein> walled garden
<chees> android
<realubot> chees: Köp en Glaxy Tab istället eller någon annan med Android eller varför inte en man Ubuntu när/om dom kommer ut.
<ah-berg> realubot:  ja men inte för dig eller Markslap
<Markslap> Näe, du är inte praktikant för mig vad jag vet.
<chees> kanske :)
<chees> http://www.merimobiles.com/Witstech_A81G_New_Version_with_Full_USB_p/meri0544.htm vart lite sugen på sån
<realubot> ah-berg: Nej, men var praktiserar du då?
<Markslap> Varför är load average på 0.17 för.
<realubot> ah-berg: Är det hemligt?
<Markslap> 0.31 0.49 0.53
<Markslap> Oj
<Markslap> Där gick den upp igen.
<Markslap> 0.19 0.44 0.52
<realubot> Markslap: Dina servertjänster kanske är hackade? Det är botnetet som belastar din dator när det skickar spam från din dator?
<Markslap> Hur kan den vara så låg.
<Markslap> realubot: Belastade?
<Markslap> Dom är för låga.
<Markslap> Alldeles för låga.
<realubot> Markslap: Aha.
<Markslap> Dom ska och brukar ligga på 0.8 till 1.6.
<Markslap> Och där jag försöker att hålla det.
<Markslap> Något ät fel.
<realubot> Markslap: load average: 0.00, 0.01, 0.05
<Markslap> är*
<realubot> Markslap: Det kallar jag låg load.
<Markslap> Jag har för mycket ledigt RAM också. :S
<realubot> Markslap: Varför försöker du hålla det där? :S
<Markslap> realubot: Jag vill inte ha låg load.
<ah-berg> realubot: realubot se min dns reverse. Nu ska jag jobba
<realubot> Markslap: Det kanske är Fx4 som drar mindre RAM och load?
<Markslap> Jag betalar ju för servern, jag vill att den ska användas.
<Markslap> realubot: Uhm, det är en server.
<realubot> Jaha.
<Kimmen> 0.18 0.22 0.27 på min server
<Kimmen> kör förmodligen inte i närheten lika hårt med min =P
<Markslap> 2.05 0.88 0.65
<Markslap> Nu börjar vi prata.
<Markslap> Blev lite orolig där.
<Kimmen> hehe
<Markslap> Kimmen: Jag kör tre minecraftservrar. :3
<Kimmen> aha
<realubot> ah-berg: Det ser ju inte seriöst ut. Det står inte ens vem som jobbar där, inga bilder, ingenting...
<Markslap> http://phaery.com:8123/ <- Med en realtidskarta.
<realubot> ah-berg: Deras hemsida alltså.
<Kimmen> jag har min som seedbox, streaming, web, mumble, sql
<Kimmen> ftp
<Markslap> Mm, seedbox här med.
<Kimmen> jag har en Atom 330 =D
<Markslap> Hade en trafik på 1.7 TB i mars.
<Markslap> Haha
 * bamsefar har mer ;)
<realubot> Kan vem som helst köra Minecraft-servrar? Vad är det man betalar för när man spelar Minecraft? Vad är det man köper? Klienten?
<Markslap> Jag har en uh, Athlon X2 tror jag.
<Kimmen> har inte så mkt traffik till och från min, tror det ligger på ~100GB i veckan upp
<Markslap> Okej.
<Markslap> Kimmen: Ratio: 860,933,858.027 U/L: 1.61 TB D/L: 2.01 kB
<Markslap> Siktar på 1 miljad i ratio.
<Kimmen> hehe
<Markslap> miljard* even.
<realubot> Jag snackade med BBB igår. Dom har ju ändrat prisavtalen. Nu finns bredbandstelefoni mini + bredband 2 och bredbandstelefoni mini + bredband 100 där man får 50 kr i rabatt på telefonin (kostar 69 kr) om man har bredband + bredbandstelefoni. Det här såg jag av en slump på deras hemsida. Jag har hela tiden haft bredbandstelefoni (gammalt prisavtal) + bredband 2 och det kostar för mig lika mycket som bredban
<Kimmen> Ratio: 4.35 U/L: 3.274 TB D/L: 770.27 GB
<Markslap> :>
<realubot> Idag betalar jag 99 kr för bredbandstelefonin och 229 eller vad det är för bredband 2. Jag får inte rabatt pga att jag har bredbandstelefoni + bredband. Så... 2 Mbit/s eller 100 Mbit/s. Det är frågan.
<Kimmen> realubot: jag jobbade på BBB för typ 3 år sen och då har jag för mig att de hade 50kr rabatt på alla bundlade abb
<realubot> Om någon av er har bredbandstelefoni + bredband hos BBB och har haft det ett par år så är det läge att kolla upp det här för ni har pengar att tjäna på att byta avtal.
<Kimmen> alltså telefoni+bredband, därför så många som har båda utan att ens ha aktiverat telefonin
<Markslap> realubot: spara*
<cHarNe2> Kimmen: det beror på telias nätavgift
<Kimmen> jupp
<realubot> Kimmen: Ja, jag har också för mig det. Men igår när jag snackade med dom så sa dom att jag har bredbandstelefoni (gammalt abonnemang) + bredband 2 och att mitt bredbandstelefoniabonnemang inte finns kvar. Nu har man bredbandstelefoni bas eller bredbandstelefoni mini.
<realubot> Markslap: Varför?
<Markslap> realubot: Du tjänar ju inget på det.
<Markslap> realubot: Utan du sparar pengar på det.
<realubot> Markslap: Nja, går lite snabbare?
<Kimmen> Telia (Skanova) tar 69kr nätavgift för kopparn
<Markslap> realubot: "här för ni har pengar att tjäna på att byta avtal." <- spara pengar.
<realubot> Markslap: Jag vet inte om man märker någon skillnad på 2 Mbit/s och 100 Mbit/s när man surfar?
<Markslap> Inte tjäna pengar.
<realubot> Markslap: Ja, ja, sparar, inte tjänar.
<Kimmen> realubot: du märker skillnad om det är 2mbit adsl och 100mbit fiber
<realubot> 2 Mbit/s fiber mot 100 Mbit/s fiber.
<realubot> Det är det jag väljer mellan.
<Kimmen> då märker du skillnad på sidor med mycket grafiskt innehåll
<Markslap> Mm
<Markslap> Pingtiderna är det man märker mest på annars.
<Kimmen> mm, men mellan fiber och fiber är det ingen skillnad
<Markslap> Nopp.
<realubot> Mhm, dessutom kollar jag en hel del på webbtv eftersom jag inte har någon TV längre. Frågan är om kvalitén på sändningarna blir bättre med 100 Mbit/s. Jag tror det blir det på svtplay iaf. Dom skickar nog olika kvalité beroende på vilken hastighet dom mäter eller något.
<Markslap> Nepp.
<realubot> Markslap: Nepp?
<Kimmen> många brukar göra det
<Markslap> realubot: Du kan välja själv vilken kvalité du vill ha.
<bamsefar> Det gör de.
<Markslap> Ja, jo, men man kan fortfarande välja.
<Markslap> Eller har dom tagit bort det?
<realubot> Markslap: Jo, men går högsta kvalitén på 2Mbit/s?
<Markslap> Njae, tveksamt.
<realubot> Markslap: Jag tror man kan välja, det gick för några månader sedan iaf.
<Markslap> Men sändningarna får inte bättre kvalité i sig.
<Markslap> Utan det är vad du väljer.
<Markslap> Fortfarande samma kameror.
<Kimmen> http://svt.se/svt/jsp/Crosslink.jsp?d=104149&a=1395784
<bamsefar> Markslap: Vad som kommer ur kameran och vad som kommer in i svtplay är inte riktigt samma sak. :P
<realubot> "Våra program i SVT Play erbjuds i upp till fyra olika bildkvaliteter. Observera att alla program inte finns i alla kvalitetsformat. Du kan låta spelaren välja bästa kvalitet beroende på din uppkopplingshastighet och dators prestanda. Om du önskar kan du även manuellt välja vilken kvalitet du vill ha."
<Markslap> bamsefar: Nepp.
<Markslap> bamsefar: Men sändningen som SVT lägger upp på SVTPlay blir inte bättre för att en användare skaffa 100Mbit.
<realubot> "Med dynamic streaming får du SVT Play i den videokvalitet som passar just din dator och uppkoppling. Om du har snabbt bredband, levererar spelaren en skarp bildkvalité i upp till 2400 kbps. Om du har ett 3G-modem kan du kolla på SVT Play utan att det hackar. "
<kodein> det kan man ju inte göra med 100M ner, så hur lyckas de med det över trege?
<realubot> Markslap: Nej, men 100 Mbit/s kanske krävs för att högsta kvalitén ska flyta utan hack.
<Markslap> "Med dynamic shotgun i Verkligheten så kan du få kulor i ditt huvud som passar just din skalle. Om du har liten hjärna så kan du få en liten kula. Om du har ett 3G-modem så kan du få ge det till oss först så det inte blir någon blodutgjutning."
<chees> kör svt play med telenor turbo 3g funkar kalas att se i högsta kvalite
<Kimmen> jag testar ett klipp där det gick att välja 720p som kvalitet, gick upp till 1600 k/s under nån sekvens
<realubot> 720p är orange, alla andra kvlitéer är gröna, vad betyder det? Finns inte programmet i den kvalitén eller är det alltid så?
<Kimmen> kvaliten finns inte på alla program
<Kimmen> i de flesta partier på klippet jag ser ligger bitrate på 2-4Mbit
<realubot> Klart med högre hastighet så kan jag göra fler saker samtidigt.
<realubot> Kimmen: Jo, men så buffrar den också så det hackar inte om bitrate skulle komma upp i t.ex. 4 Mbit/s.
<realubot> Eller?
<Kimmen> ja den buffrar en del, jag fick dom hastigheterna när jag hoppade fram en bit
<Kimmen> problemet är bara hur stor buffer du behöver för att kunna se ett avsnitt av nåt utan hack på 2 Mbit/s
<realubot> Kimmen: Hur kollade du bitrate?
<Kimmen> bmon
<realubot> Kimmen: Jo, jag vet inte för jag har alltid kollat på kvalitén som svtplay ger mig automatiskt och det är medel-kvalité eller något.
<realubot> Kimmen: Ok.
<Kimmen> förmodligen väljer den det så att det inte ska bli hack och behöva buffra mitt i uppspelningen
<realubot> Mm.
<realubot> Fullscreen hackar men det beror kansle på Flash. Det brode väl inte ha med streamingen att göra?
<realubot> Det är nog Flash. Samma sak om man zoomar med Ctrl++ i Fx4 så hackar svtplay-spelaren. Eller om man kör spelaren i fullscreen.
<realubot> Kasst.
<realubot> Eller är det grafikkortet som är för slött? Nee.
<Kimmen> det är flash
<Kimmen> vet inte om det är hw accelererat i linux än?
<realubot> Mhm, för spelar jag en video från hdd så hackar det ju inte i fullscreen.
<realubot> Kimmen: Nej, jag vet inte heller.
<weldur> behöver hjälp med att ansluta till skolnätverk!
<realubot> !ask | weldur
<ubot2> weldur: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<weldur> hur ansluter jag till ett skolnätverk med lösenord och användarnamn?
<Markslap> Det är la i webläsaren?
<Markslap> Som man måste ange sånt?
<weldur> nej, det är ett trådlöst nätverk över hela skolan..
<weldur> som man ansluter till inne i windows.
<Markslap> En vanlig key kan jag tänka mig.
<weldur> vadå en vanlig key?
<kodein> du skulle kunna berätta mer om vilken authentiseringslösning som skolan ifråga har.
<weldur> wpa2-enterprice
<Markslap> Då är det inget lösenord.
<Markslap> Bara att ansluta och ange lösenordet.
<realubot> weldur: På Chalmers måste man gå in på en speciell sida på chalmers.se där man fyller i användarnamn och lösenord. Därefter går det att ansluta till nätverket.
<Kimmen> weldur: förmodligen kör de nån typ av EAP
<kodein> chalmers är ingen "skola"
<realubot> eliasjo: Om du klickar på skolans trådlösa nätverk i listan över nätverks om du får upp om du klickar på nätverksikonen så får du en fråga om lösen till nätverket?
<realubot> eliasjo: Du får inte det. Sorry, fel person.
 * realubot blänger på Tabb.
<eliasjo> realubot: sitter på skolan
<realubot> Så kasst att inte Tabb läser ens tankar.
<Kimmen> weldur: behövs det nåt särskilt på en windows dator för att ansluta till det trådlösa?
<realubot> eliasjo: Det gör du rätt i. Plugga på.
<eliasjo> anväder mig av eduraom
<kodein> är inte chalmers för den delen anslutna till eduroamsamarbetet de med?
<eliasjo> jo
<Kimmen> isf är det 802.1x och EAP-TLS han ska köra
<realubot> weldur: Det enklast är ju om du frågar skolans helpdesk eftersom det här är saker som dom vet exakt hur man ska göra för att lyckas. :)
<weldur> det ansluter inte i ubuntu förstår inte vad problemet är..
<eliasjo> ITS är ite att lita på
<weldur> i windows måse jag bara slå in min anv och pass
<realubot> Kimmen: Vad är Chalmers då om inte en skola?
<kodein> eller eap-peap
<realubot> Kimmen: Det heter ju Chalmers Tekniska Lekskola.
<kodein> det är skillnad på skola och högskola/universitet
<realubot> weldur: Vad säger deras helpdesk då?
<kodein> och sluta snedtabba
<Kimmen> weldur: system -> inställningar -> nätverksanslutningar -> redigera SSID och lägg till ditt användarnamn + pass under 802.1x
<kodein> klant
<realubot> Kimmen: Chalmers är anslutna till det ja, men dom har ett eget också.
<weldur> ska försöka nu!
<realubot> kodein: Det var till dig.
<kodein> realubot: jag vet det, och jag sa just åt dig att sluta klanta dig
<realubot> kodein: Det är Ubuntu som inte har tillräckligt bra stöd för Tabb.
<Kimmen> weldur: fel av mig, tänkte på trådat, trådlöst väljer du autentisering PEAP (protected EAP), du behöver root certifikatet dock
<Kimmen> förmodligen
<weldur> det är det jag inte har. skolan värkar inte ha det.
<eliasjo> om trådlösa på chalmers -> http://www.chalmers.se/insidan/SV/arbetsredskap/it/bastjanster/tradlost-natverk/eduroam
<lilleman72> kan man sätta upp en egen mail server så att man kan maila utanför lanet?
<Kimmen> weldur: verkar inte ha vad?
<kodein> weldur: om det nu är chalmers wlan du vill in på så berättar de var man hittar certet på http://www.chalmers.se/insidan/SV/arbetsredskap/it/bastjanster/tradlost-natverk/eduroam/faq
<weldur> nej det är det inte.
<eliasjo> CA certificate hitter ni i /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt
<weldur> tingsholmgymnasiet.
<kodein> nå, då är ju iaf det klarlagt. har ni nån it-ansvarig där som kan berätta vilket cert som används?
<weldur> det är väl det jag får kolla upp isf.
<weldur> tror dom inte är så haj på linux dock..
<kodein> det viktigaste är väl att de ger dig certet, bara, resten går ju lösa
<Kimmen> weldur: reste är rätt så enkelt
<weldur> ja, men jag komer inte ihåg något cert när jag anslöt i windows 7 första gången..
<weldur> är det enslags fil eller?
<kodein> ja
<Kimmen> weldur: när du använde windows 7 var det din egen privata dator eller var det en dator skolan hade installerat?
<weldur> det var en skoldator, jag har installerat ubuntu på den nu som du kanske förstår.
<weldur> men vi var tvungna att fixa nätverket själva, som tex lösenord och så.
<Kimmen> weldur: i såna fall följde certifikatet du behöver med i installationen när skolan gjorde det
<weldur> men vi var ju tvungna at konfigga nätverket själv.
<Kimmen> weldur: gå till it-ansvarige och be att få CA root certifikatet på fil
<weldur> okej får göra det då
<Kimmen> weldur: ni kanske behövde konfigurera det själva men betrodda certifikat osv följde nog med när de installerade datorn, windows väljer cert automatiskt
<Barre> tappat namnet på en brandvägg som baseras på bsd, heeelp
<Barre> alltså en färdig dist
<Barre> m0n0wall
<Barre> tack burrburr
<Barre> Barre menar jag
<coobra> Barre: pfsense
<Barre> coobra: det var m0n0wall jag tänkte på, men tack :)
<larsemil> Barre: kanke m0n0wall?
<coobra> kanke ?
<Barre> larsemil: släpp hörnflaggan och kom med i matchen ;)
 * larsemil visar upp ett rött kort och visar ut barre för resten av dagen
<Kimmen> Barre: jag tror brandväggen du söker är m0n0wall
<Barre> hahahaha
<larsemil> Uh oh! There was a problem loading this video!
<Barre> denna kanal är numera flaggad som skyddad verkstad
<Kirill> pfSense is teh shit!
<antii> Tomato!
<Barre> You say tomato...
<Barre> ... I say fuck off ;P
<realubot> Det var ett jävla snack om hörnflaggan. Släpp hörnflaggan och köp en HTC Sensation till mig istället.
 * realubot joins #ubuntu-skyddadverkstad
<realubot> Han som tror att han är heman sa också tilll mig att släppa hörnflaggan och komma in i matchen genom att använda lst.fm. Men hur mycket framtid är en musiktjänst som spelar in kass popstjärna som ingen ens har hört talas om när jag säger till tjänsten att spela Rihanna för att hon är så snygg.
<realubot> *spelar en
<realubot> Nehe, inte det. Då glömmer vi allt.
<Coffe> har både unity och gnome-shell fungerande.
<Pierre__> Hej alla! Vart utanför Ubuntu ett tag och loggade tillbaka på efter en ca månads uppehåll. Direkt då frågade den om jag vill uppgradera till 11.4, vilket jag gjorde. Mitt i processen så låser sig allt och de bortersta två lamporna blinka. Jag gjorde en norrman. Efter omstart Var också GRUB korrupt, varpå jag bootade från 10.10 cd och mountade min linux partition,
<Pierre__> uppdaterade GRU och skapde en ny lista
<Coffe> jag skulle boota på en cd å välja räddnings läge
<Coffe> anv det för att kunna köra klart uppgraderingen
<Pierre__> Väl nu då jag fick Grab att fungera igen, så måste jag starta gamla 10.10 efter att 11.4 inte lyckades installeras.. Jag hade hoppas då att jag skulle få en ny förfråga och göra ett nytt försök med 11.4, men icke. Hur kan jag göra ett nytt försök utan att förstöra min installation?
<Pierre__> Grab=Grub
<Coffe> jag gav dig svaret nyss
<Coffe> boota på cd , välj reparera
<Coffe> mounat sedan din /
<Coffe> kör klart uppgraderingen
<Pierre__> Coffe: skall jag då alltså bränna 11.4 på en CD?
<Coffe> går lika bra på usb minne
<Coffe> kan även anv 10.04
<Coffe> tror du även från 10.04 kan chroota
<Pierre__> Förlåt en dum fråga, men hur man då på ett usb-minne? (är lite newbie)
<Coffe> det står på deras sida
<Pierre__> Ok. En annan, förhoppningsvis lättare fråga jag har är: Då jag tog mig in i mitt "gamla" Ubuntu, så hade en del saker förändrats (till det sämre). Lösenord var förlorade, men det var lätt att ordna. Dock hade jag en list överst med ett par menyer, en klocka och ett par startade program. Denna list är gone. Hur få tillbaka? Tack
<Pierre__> Det var ingen som visste det nä.. :(
<Coffe> ja då 11.04 anv en annan fönsterhanterare , så försvinner ju dessa
<Pierre__> Coffe: Så man kan inte få dem tillbaka?
<Coffe> ingen aning
<Coffe> då dessa menyer inte längre finns
<roman__> hur gör jag för att kunna välja iso-8859-1 i terminalen? har 11.04
<coobra> locles
<roman__> jag hittade nåt om locales när jag sökte, men det verkade vara från typ 2006 och verkade inte fungera på samma sätt längre
<roman__> skulle du kunna säga lite mer exakt vad jag ska göra?
<kodein> vilken terminal, till att börja med?
<kodein> i gnome-terminal ska det gå bra att välja Terminal->Set character encoding->... i menyn
<roman__> mjo, men iso-8859-1 är inte med där
<roman__> utf-8, baltic och lite sånt, men inte -1/-15
<kodein> är för mig.
<spacebug-> roman__: http://pastebin.com/uLYTHKSD
<kodein> välj add or remove dännä
<Kimmen> jag kan då välja västerländsk, iso-8859-15
<kodein> sen skrollar du ner till western-biten av rutan
<spacebug-> om du vill ha systemet i iso-8859-1
<roman__> spacebug-: tackar
<roman__> tack för hjälpen, ska testa
 * spacebug- såg indicator-sysmonitor på webupd8 och blev glad. Kunna pastea ut vad man vill på panelen där uppe..helt underbart!
<coobra> http://4gifs.com/gallery/d/183388-2/Deepthroats_dildo.gif
<spacebug-> nu ska jag bara fixa min server som brakade ihop i går och sen ska där skrivs ut temperaturen ;)
<coobra> opps fel :/
<spacebug-> coobra!
<bamsefar>   Hahahaha
<spacebug-> men shit hehe
 * spacebug- har en del att lära sig :P
<coobra> :D
<Kimmen> coobra: du måste speca NSFW =P
<coobra> ser din chef det får du mer betalt :p
<Coffe> uppgraderar mobilen
<Kirill> Ooohh... Bara 10 timmar kvar tills jag har skyfflat 1TB data på servern då ^^
<larsemil> underbart med stora mängder data
<Kirill> Ohjaa, speciellt då det är från en NTFS - NTFS! Har 4 diskar om 2 TB styck, och då jag tidigare kört W2K8 R2 på servern men nu kör Ubuntu så ska jag in med ext4. ^^
<Kirill> Men två diskar har redan fått ext4, men två är kvar :/ Hållt på med det i 2-3 dagar nu :p
<Barre> larsemil: helt korrekt!
<Coffe> snart e det helg :)
<Barre> Coffe: helt korrekt!
<Barre> om altanen torkat så skall jag nog olja den idag, mindre kul
<Barre> nä... man skall inte göra det idag som kan skjutas upp till morgondagen
<bamsefar> larsemil: Tja, kom du hem ordentligt? :)
<Coffe> afterwork idag
<Coffe> å grill i morgon
<Coffe> fan då får man dra en vinare på söndag så man inte sabbar trenden
<Coffe> vill ha 2.3.4 ginger nu
<kodein> denied
<Barre> Coffe: installerade jag i morse, video med gtalk
<antii> Barre: Visst är det najs :)?
<Coffe> Barre,  jag vet.. ser fram mot det. att kunna prata , men såg att de populärar talk programmet för ios , nu finns som beta. så man kan ringa gratis
<Barre> antii: har inte någon kompis med 2.3.4 så jag kan testa :P
<Barre> har inte någon kompis punkt!
<Coffe> Barre,  säger till när 2.3.4 kommer till mig
<antii> Barre: Haft det i nån dag va.s
<antii> :D
<antii> Fan min Nexus One rullar fortfarande med :D
<Barre> idag har jag 23,5GB digitala fotografier, om jag växer i samma takt som jag gjort de senaste 10 åren så kommer jag om fem år ha 1,07 TB foton...
<Kirill> Lagt upp en annons på ubuntu-se.org där jag kränger iväg en HTC Desire HD med 2 minneskort bla...
<Kirill> FÃ¥r se om jag blir av med mobilen snart... :)
<kodein> 24G har jag nog lyckats med på ett år...
<kodein> att börja med mellanformat gör inte direkt under för mängden tom diskyta
<andol> Barre: Så antal bilder du tar är direkt korrelerat till hur mycket du växer? :)
<Barre> andol: nej, inte direkt eftersom jag inte fotade i raw för 10 år sen...
<Barre> och dessutom i lägre upplösning
 * andol tror Barre missade, den i och för sig rätt tvivelaktiga, poängen...
 * kodein filtrerar språkangreppsmötet
<Barre> nu tar jag helg
<Coffe> Barre,  du jobbar bara halvdagar
<kodein> nu är en rätt okej tid att ta helg på
<kodein> jag ska nog hålla ut i ca 20 minuter till
<Coffe> mm 20 min till öl :)
<Mr_NoName> Fundera på att starta ett lite mindre webhotell, klara man sej på 1 server för detta ?
<larsemil> bamsefar: absolut! tack för igår!
<larsemil> bamsefar: stiligt unixskägg! avundsjuk!
<cahoot> webpensionat kanske?
<bamsefar> larsemil: :)
<Philip5> KiviE: sitter du och laddar upp nu? :P
<realubot> Jag tror bamsefar har babyhud om han inte visar bild på Stallman-skägget.
<realubot> Len som en barnrumpa.
<Philip5> realubot: har du inte sett bild på bamsefar? han ser ut lite som brad pitt och så har vi ju amelia som liknar angelina jolie rätt mycket så de är ju lite av sveriges motsvarighet till mr and mrs jones... ;)
<KiviE> Philip5: ja jag tänkte det men hitta ingen som ville se hockey med mig så blir att fara iväg någonstans där det händer något. Så tråkigt att sitta och se själv
<Philip5> KiviE: jag kan kolla på det med dig virtuellt här över chatten ;P
<bittin_> någon som vet om det är jobbigt att skruva i iMac G3or?
<KiviE> lät ju lite lockande men roligare irl :P
<Philip5> KiviE: sant
<realubot> Philip5: Äh, jag vill se amelia och bamsefar i helskägg.
<Philip5> realubot: därför du gillar talibaner?
<realubot> Philip5: Gör jag?
<Philip5> de har ju långt skägg hela bunten och ser ut som stallman
<realubot> Philip5: Här är hela skäggklubben ute och demonstrerar: http://www.dn.se/nyheter/varlden/protester-mot-bin-ladins-dod-i-abottabad
<realubot> Där ssnackar vi Unix-skägg.
<realubot> *snackar
<Philip5> ummm
<Philip5> sätt på en kaftan och turban på stallman och han smälter in bra där
<realubot> Philip5: Ja, risken finns dock att Navy Seals knäpper honom då.
<realubot> http://www.svd.se/naringsliv/3d-transistorer-stort-genombrott-for-intel_6141289.svd
<virtuald> :)
<virtuald> läste nyss det där på arstechnica
<bittin_> ingen stockholmare som har en stjärnskruvmejsel och känner för att hjälpa mig skruva lite?
<maxjezy> gud va lätt det var att configa min nokia N82 som modem till datorn
<maxjezy> surfar ju gratis med :)
<spacebug-> läser på en sida att det ska räcka att connecta PS_ON till COM på ett ATX nätaggregat för att testa det (stand alone), stämmer det tro? För i så fall är det det som gett sig då min server inte längre vill.
<dagon_> ey pojkar
<dagon_> jag letar desperat efter ett spel
<bittin_> okej vad för spel?
<dagon_> man kör bil och gör en massa stuns
<dagon_> man typ skickar ut föraren genom vindrutan
<dagon_> finns dart och bowling och allt möjligt
<arand_> dagon_: flatout.
<dagon_> tack 3#3
<dagon_> <3<3<3
<dagon_> cp-tangentbord
<dagon_> *poff-'
<arand_> dagon_: En gång i tiden klarade jag ut hela det spelet på professional, men en Pepper, ;)
<realubot> 2 Mbit/s eller 100 Mbit/s - det är dagens i-landsproblem.
<kodein> vad är prisskillnaden?
<Philip5> KiviE: hur ska du göra med matchen nu då??
<realubot> kodein: 100 kr, tror jag.
<realubot> 250 kr mot 350 kr om jag inte minns fel.
<kodein> jag skulle valt 100 megablipp då
<realubot> kodein: Jo, men du är rik kodein. Men om du hade fått hoppa över maten i två-tre dagar/månad för hastigheten?
<realubot> Is it worth it?
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Philip5> amelia: du ska vakna nu när det är helg och allt
<spacebug-> ;)
<amelia> Philip5: hehe, vi får se. har ätit på helt konstiga tider idag, känner mig helt förvirrad och trött..
<Philip5> uj
<bittin_> http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/205083_10150156196864259_612274258_6407121_999541_n.jpg
<fgh> hej, ide o lira in 11.04 över 10.10?
<fgh> ?
<realubot> amelia: Det ryktas att din man har skägg?
<realubot> Och att Navy Seals är ute efter bamsefar och Stallman.
<arand> fgh: Om du gillar Unity, eller vet något i 11.04 som du vill åt...
<cahoot> SNSS
<fgh> blä, skulle nog låtit bli
<spacebug-> får köpa mig ett nytt nätaggregat. Mer felskökning visade att det va det som va pajj
<Haffe> Corsair är bra.
<fgh> blir de crap om man avbryter update manager innan den hunnit tanka klart alla filer?
<fgh> :-)
<amelia> realubot: jaha..
<coobra> tjo i stugan  :d
<spacebug-> Haffe: det är ett en gammal P4 så va skit som helst funkar ;)
<spacebug-> bara det är billigt hehe
<realubot> kodein: Det blev 100.
<realubot> Glöm aldrig det.
<realubot> spacebug-: Jag tycker ofta att nätagget är paj när en dator inte startar. Det är så vanligt att det är alt. nr. 1.
<spacebug-> realubot: jao, samtidigt är delarna i burken 8-9 år så
<spacebug-> egna limmade fläktar med sladdar jag lött på motstånd mm ..halva själva "lådan" fattas så det är hål överallt ;)
<arand> fgh: Om den bara är i nedladdningsstadiet borde det vara okej, när den väl börjat installera bör det undvikas
<realubot> spacebug-: Aha. :)
<Kurdistan> inga vakna pingviner :)?
<coobra> nope
<Philip5> vi blev så sömniga av sömnig hockey
<coobra> Philip5: hur gick det
<Philip5> sverige vann med 4-0 över frankrike
<Kurdistan> haha Philip5 vem ser på killar i hjälm?
<Philip5> oinspirerande spel och sömnmatch
<Philip5> jag så klart :)
<Kurdistan> Philip5, jag cykla utan hjälm. :)
<Kurdistan> Philip5, hur går det med din kubuntu 11.04?
<Philip5> bara bra... tuffar på som tåget
<Kurdistan> Philip5, du menar buggar iväg. :P
<gorgo> lite god whisky
<gorgo> kubuntu flyter alltid bra
<gorgo> :)
<Kurdistan> gorgo, nice. :)
<gorgo> :D
<gorgo> Kurdistan: vad kör du för nå?
<Kurdistan> gorgo, jag kör ubuntu den perfekta 10 :)
<gorgo> du har inte gått vidare till 11.04?
<gorgo> testat unity på min bärbara, funkar rätt ok
<Kurdistan> gorgo, nej, inte ännu. Jag har inte brådska.
<gorgo> =)
<Kurdistan> Sedan får man nästan skuldkänslor skrota något som fungerar så bra
<Kurdistan> Problemet blir att support på forumet blir svårare, då fler har gått över.
<gorgo> jo sant
<gorgo> men måste förnöjja sig någon gång
<Kurdistan> gorgo, självklart. gör det under sommaren. :)
<gorgo> =)
<phibxr> skål og tillykke. her er der fest og her er hygge!
<Kurdistan> phibxr, :) glasklart.
<gorgo> :D
 * phibxr gör sitt bästa för att sjunga på danska.
<Kurdistan> gorgo, kör du med kubuntu 11.04 som primärdist?
<Kurdistan> phibxr, förstår bara skånska, men det är bra nära. :)
<Pierre__> Ok, här kommer det - HJÄLP!!! Hur får man bort den fördömda programlisten till vänster?? Något? Please!!
<gorgo> dagon_: förrästen du, körde in nyaste cm7, 7.0.3, vilken funkar mega bra, stabilare telefon har jag inte haft :D
<gorgo> Kurdistan: japp på min stationära
<Pierre__> Kanske skall tillägga att det är den nya i Ubuntu 11.4 jag pratar om..
<phibxr> Kurdistan, danskarna här förstår inte ett ord skånska. ;)
<gorgo> laptopen har unity, ville testa hur det funkar
<Kurdistan> Pierre__, prova forumet, det är inte säker alla är fräscha huvud härinne så här tids.
<Kurdistan> gorgo, nice. hur går den?
<Kurdistan> phibxr, ingen aning. svårt för danska och skånska. :P
<Pierre__> Det har jag gjort.. :(
<gorgo> Kurdistan: unityn, funkar bra, lite väl kraftdragen med alla saker som är på, men flyter helt ok :)
<gorgo> jag trodde det var värre, men när man testat det, e det rätt ok ändå :)
<Kurdistan> Pierre__, ser faktiskt inte din tråd.
<Pierre__> Kurdistan: Jag har sökt, inte skrivit..
<Kurdistan> gorgo, okej. den ska vara lite mer resurshungrig än tidigare utgåvor (ubuntu med unity).
<Kurdistan> Pierre__, vill du ha gnome classic kan du bestämma när du loggar ut.
<Kurdistan> så får du gamla utseendet
<Pierre__> Kurdistan: Och hur gör man det??
<Kurdistan> Pierre__, jag har inte ubuntu 11.04 installerad, men det bör till höger finnas logga ut, vänte läge etc...
<Kurdistan> tryck på logga ut. kolla på skrivbordsvalet och välj gnome classic.
<yeager> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/156304
<yeager> svara gärna
<Pierre__> Kurdistan: Tack, jag kan logga ut, men inte välja classic.. :(
<Kurdistan> Pierre__, vänta.
<Kurdistan> http://scottlinux.com/2011/03/05/ubuntu-11-04-change-from-unity-to-classic-gnome/
<Kurdistan> här har du bildförklaring
<gorgo> Kurdistan: ja det kan man lugnt säga
<Pierre__> Kurdistan: Stort tack!
<Kurdistan> gorgo, synd. dockor gör tyvärr datorn segare.
<Kurdistan> Pierre__, nemas problemas. Vi är här för varandra.
<gorgo> beror väl på vilken docka man kör
<Kurdistan> gorgo, finns bara en lättviktad docka jag känner och det är madbox (openbox) skaparens som är lättviktad.
<Kurdistan> allt annat har en tendens att sega ner.
<gorgo> awn är inte så jobbig att köra, vad jag tycker
<Kurdistan> gorgo, det var ett tag sedan jag testa awn. kör då och då med docky.
<gorgo> var ett tag sen här med, eftersom jag kör kde numera på stationära
<Kurdistan> kde är resurshungrig
<Kurdistan> dock finns det tydligen tweaks för få den mer lättviktad
<gorgo> jo, men funkar rätt bra på min dator, fasst jag har en quadro 2.4 hz, ska köpa nytt graffe kort sen med
<gorgo> har 8800 nu
<Kurdistan> gorgo, lite som windows, krävs en ny burk för få fart på den.
<Kurdistan> annars tycker jag kubuntu (kde) riktig bra.
<gorgo> jo sant, hehe
<Kurdistan> gorgo, fått höra mycket gott om chakra (kde).
<Kurdistan> hardcore kde brukar även gilla opensuse och mandriva
<gorgo> Kurdistan: :) jo många nice funktioner i det, sen e det en trevlig syn
<gorgo> opensuse har ju kde som sin primära, synd bara att opensuse programhanterare är jobbig
<Kurdistan> gorgo, kubuntu 11.04 sägs vara bra utgåva.
<Kurdistan> kan bero på kde 4.6 haft tid på sig bli stabil
<Kurdistan> unity är fortfarande i utvecklingsstadiet
<gorgo> jo sant,kde känns mycket mer stabil :)
<Kurdistan> gorgo, blir det uppgradering för min del till natty så blir det antingen edubuntu eller lubuntu.
<Kurdistan> dock känns även xubuntu samt linuxmint lockande. så många val. :)
<gorgo> aha, jag testade xubuntu en liten stund på bärbara
<gorgo> den var helt ok
<Kurdistan> gorgo, det är den säkerligen. nya xfce utgåvan har nog gjort den gott.
<gorgo> ja tror jag med, den liknar mer o mer gnome
<Kurdistan> visst gör den. trevligt för gnome-sadisterna :).
<coobra> haha
<coobra> gnome <3
<gorgo> :P
<coobra> kde är ju bara skit
<lilleman72> faan vad häftigt...det finns ubuntu-desktop till windows 7 :P
<lilleman72> snacka om att man blir förvirrad
<coobra> huh
<Kurdistan> lilleman72, skämtar du? :)
<Kurdistan> coobra, varför är kde skit? hoppas du inte startar skrivbordskrig här.
<coobra> lilleman72: so ? det är fan winbLOWS
<coobra> Kurdistan: jo fan krig är kul
<lilleman72> Kurdistan ja jag har precis installerat den
<lilleman72> vill du ha den?
<Kurdistan> lilleman72, tror jag inte på. :)
<Kurdistan> coobra, okej. :)
<lilleman72> Kurdistan vänta
<gorgo> smaken är som baken, skilda :)
<gorgo> o som tur är, så finns det massor o välja mellan till linux
<lilleman72> Kurdistan http://filmfix.se/news3.php?readmore=57971
<lilleman72> kolla om du kommer in på den
<Kurdistan> där ser man. problemet är att det fortfarande windows.
<lilleman72> Kurdistan sant
<lilleman72> men jag har både och :p
<coobra> windows
<Kurdistan> lilleman72, jag är för lat för att dual-boota.
<lilleman72> denna e pyttemjuk och lilleman e ubuntu
<realubot> Säg grattis till realubot som har uppgraderat från bredband 2 till bredband 100.
<Kurdistan> nöjd med min pingvin ubuntu
<lilleman72> har 2 datorer
<lilleman72> lilleman e min server
<Kurdistan> realubot, gratttttttis. :)
#ubuntu-se 2011-05-07
<amelia> dumdidum
<Philip5> så
<Squarism2> Tjo
<Philip5> störigt för jag hörde dig men den vill inte registrera micen
<Philip5> linux är bra när det funkar
<Squarism2> haha
<Squarism2> )D
<Squarism2> Att micken ska funka är nog att begära för mkt
<spacebug-> meep meep..
<Squarism2> för future
<Squarism2> rörelse igenkänning o mic är samma tech level
<Philip5> nu kanske
<Philip5> ska bara se
<Squarism2> hoppa in i andra kanalen då
<Philip5> verkar som pulseaudio resettar sig vid omstart
<Philip5> vilken? i teamspeak
<Philip5> hur vet man om alla hör eller bara en hör där?
<Squarism2> ja... fanns ju en kanal som heter "coh:battlechannel 1"
<Squarism2> de är som irc typ.. olika kanaler
<Philip5> om jag klickar på dig där är det då bara dig jag hör?
<spacebug-> teamspeak alltså.. jag körde nått mumble ett tag
<arand> Whoa, hittade ducktales och fick igång det i dosbox, snacka om nostalgi!
<spacebug-> rutor.exe ..klart roligaste spelet någonsin till dos
<speedxco1e> Nån som vet om jag på nåt sätt kan lägga srv records lokalt?
<dagon_> jajajjajaja
<dagon_> kör hårt
<arand> Wat.
<dagon_> klary
<dagon_> klart
<dagon_> full som en kanjuta
<dagon_> kajuta
<dagon_> typ
<dagon_> nu½!!!!!!1
<dagon_> in the words of the king
<dagon_> kuken ståårrr!!
<arand> .. /lastlog -file ~/blackmailing/dagon_irc dagon 10
<dagon_> :OOOO
<dagon_> jag hår och ägger mig
<dagon_> gnatt
<Qzen> God morgon
<phibxr> morgon. :)
<EAG> nån som lekt med kinect och styra dator?
<gorgo> hejhej monica
 * gorgo skruar upp musiken
<Haffe> Är du glad nu?
<gorgo> klart
<bittin_> inte konstigt att en dator inte bootar om den saknar en hårdisk :p
 * Linda^ tänkte skriva massa saker nu, men låter bli ;o
<bittin_> Någon med en stjärnmejsel som vill ha en 600mhz iMac ?
<vacum> hahaha
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Philip5> amelia!!!
<Philip5> amelia: upp och nicka! sockerdricka!
<Philip5> solen skiner och du ska vara pigg och glad
<amelia> Philip5: haha
<amelia> Philip5: jag är nyvaken och lätt förvirrad. :P
<Philip5> amelia: drick sockerdricka och gå ut i solen så blir du snart pigg ;P
<Philip5> amelia: du råkar inte ha en linuxserver som skulle kunna ligga och köra en blygsam teamspeak servertjänst åt mig?
<Philip5> amelia: serverversionen av v3 http://www.teamspeak.com/?page=downloads
<Philip5> vore najs att slippa andra lirare när man kör det och vara lite mer bland sina frälsta
<amelia> tyvärr inte.. men köp en vps hos glesys, en liten är inte särskillt dyr / månad
<Philip5> 84 kr/mån var ju inte så farligt
<amelia> precis. och glesys är bra. :)
<Philip5> amelia: igår var jag ju i "din" stad och härjade. kände du dig så där oförklarligt osäker ute på gatan så var det nog därför ;)
<spacebug-> med ny PSU är servern igång igen ;)
<amelia> Philip5: haha, jag brukar hålla mig inomhus på kvällarna. :P
<Philip5> var på dagen
<Philip5> kundbesök
<Philip5> kommer kanske hänga desto mer i sthlm en tid framöver på ett uppdrag
<realubot> Nu har jag 14 min kvar på mitt Spotify-konto. :(
<realubot> Och det har gått en vecka på månaden...
<amelia> Philip5: ojoj, då kanske man får se dig IRL
<amelia> Philip5: jag har nog frågat tusen gången, men vad var det du jobbade med nu igen?
<madbear> realubot: grooveshark istället
<webistic> tjena
<amelia> hej webistic
<webistic> läget?
<webistic> jag har problem med att ansluta via ssh till min server i terminalen.. står "broken pipe" kör 11.04
<Philip5> amelia: organisationskonsultar
<webistic> kommit fram till att 3g är värdelöst
<Philip5> vadå då?
<Philip5> om man bor på landet så kanske
<amelia> Philip5: aha. :)
<amelia> Philip5: är grupperna i dina organisationsmodeller fyrkantiga eller runda?
<Philip5> du är lite rund men alla andra är fyrkantiga ;P
<amelia> lol
<amelia> jag hatar alla som ritar organisationsscheman med fyrkanter i sina powerpointar.
<Philip5> jag kanske ska komma till ditt jobb och säga att ni ska dokumentera mer, fler rapporter och jobba mer och tätare med processerna ;)
<amelia> hahaha
<webistic> @Philip5 bor lite norr om Stockholm.. inte landet här inte
<amelia> vi har inga problem på den punkten... vi har bara samma problem som alla it-företag, nämligen att de mindre tekniskt kompetenta cheferna tror att det går att stoppa in människor i fyrkanter och att de då magiskt inte kan något annat än just det som inkluderas i fyrkanten.
<whuffor> Norr om Stockholm? Kiruna alltså? :P
<Philip5> webistic: fick jag ett op @ av dig nu också... tackar :D
<webistic> har ändå svårt att göra något vettigt med 3g utan behöva försöka 3 gånger varje vid moment :)
<webistic> Sollentuna :D
<Philip5> låter som dålig täckning eller dålig enhet som inte klarar 3g så bra
<amelia> webistic: har du vettig täckning?
<whuffor> Rena norrland :)
<amelia> eller bor i värsta betonghuset?
 * amelia hade problem i sin förra lägenhet.. 
<amelia> var värsta betonghuset så på vissa platser i lägenheten funkade varken mobilen eller 3g-modemet alls. men på andra ställen hade jag full täckning.
 * whuffor är skyldig till att ha introducerat buggar i 3G-servrarna för Ericsson, fast det var 11 år sen nu
<webistic> full täckning men enheten kanske är lite dålig.. kör med mobil nu vilket verkar något sämre än sticka i mitt fall
<amelia> webistic: kör ett test: mtr <dinserver> och se om/hur mycket paket loss du får.
<webistic> ska se
<amelia> ping-tid är ju inte så relevant på 3g eftersom paket cache:as på vägen och skickas i chunks... men paket loss ska ju inte förekomma.
<webistic> packets loss% är 0.0
<webistic> hur lägger jag ihop två zip filer som ligger brevid varandra via terminalen?
<webistic> zip complete.zip 1.zip 2.zip ?
<Pierre__> Har just installerat över 11.4 på mitt gamla 10.10 och tillsammans med en massa andra problem och förändringar, så kan jag inte längre administrera mina ntfs-partitioner. Vid försök att ändra ägare, så säger Ubuntu att filsystemet endast är läsbart. Hur gör man? Tack!
<realubot> madbear: Jag tycker inte riktigt att Grooveshark håller måttet.
<realubot> Jag gillar Spotify men men...
<realubot> Det tar emot att betala för kalaset.
<madbear> fast det är ju bara ett sexpack i månaden
<madbear> använder man mycket så äre väl värt
<spacebug-> vad gör jag för fel när jag inte kan köra X-program på en dator från den andra?
<cahoot> via ssh -X ?
<spacebug-> försöker både via ssh och utan
<cahoot> jo men hur via ssh? ssh -X?  är xforwarding aktiverat på den du ssh'ar till?
<spacebug-> ssh -X -p <port> user@host program
<spacebug-> efter en export DISPLAY=host:0
<spacebug-> X11Forwarding yes i configen
<Pierre__> Vad är tecknet för BLANKSTEG i fstab.conf? (Jag vill koppla t.ex. Bilder-katalogen i min home-katalog till "My Pictures" i Windows, men blanksteget mellan My och Pictures ställer till problem... Anyone?
<spacebug-> jag HAR gjort det men kommer inte ihåg om det va innan jag uppgraderade från 10.10 till 11.04
<cahoot> om du använder ssh -X ska du inte exportera ngn DISPLAY
<spacebug-> hum ok
<cahoot> Pierre__: \+mellanslag kanske? eller prova sätt "My Pictures" (kanske)
<Pierre__> cahoot: Tack, det skall jag prova!
<realubot> madbear: Jo, det är nog värt det. Det är principen bara. Tråkigt att behöva betala för musik för första gången på typ 10 år. :)
<madbear> hehe jo men du har inte sett lady gaga live menar du realubot ?
<madbear> fast du kanske betalade för annat än musiken
<spacebug-> va fan då
<spacebug-> ah nu så
<spacebug-> är det inte bara själv grafiken i programmet som körs remote?
<spacebug-> försökte köra audacious remote nu men den klagar på ALSA och skit
<spacebug-> funakr dock lokalt
<cahoot> min gissning är att du ska använda vnc för sånt
<spacebug-> försökte med det inbygda i ubuntu men det går så slött.. eller ja musen/tangentbord iaf ..själva grafiken går väl rätt ok
<spacebug-> kanske finns bättre vnc-servrar?
<cahoot> ingen aning har ett sonossystem för sånt där
<spacebug-> hum
<riorio> min Nvidia drivrutin är "aktiverad men används för närvarande inte."  Varför inte då?
<cahoot> datorn är avstängd?
<riorio> :)
<riorio> kan kanske betyda att Ubuntu använder en icke-proprietär drivrutin istället (?)
<Philip5> riorio: så får jag också men tycker det verkar som den infon luras på något sätt eftersom den används för fullt och är aktiv
<riorio> mitt intryck också
<riorio> men jag försöker realtidsrendera i Blender med GPUn
<riorio> och det fungerar inte
<riorio> Blender använder bara CPUn
<Philip5> men blender använder väl inte gpu för rendering
<Philip5> lux renderer kan göra det
<riorio> finns en experimentell version av Blender (kallad Cycles) som använder GPUn
<riorio> helhäftigt... när det fungerar
<riorio> verkar dessutom som att det är flera olika diton på g i Blender
<riorio> realtidsrendering är nog standard snart
<dagon_> whodat
<dagon_> Philip5: jag har börjat skissa på min templar church
<Philip5> wooohooo
<riorio> DaVinci-koden?
<tiina> hej
<tiina> undrar varför bittorrent fryses? i min ubuntu 11.04?
<cahoot> en fråga som nog kräver mer info från loggar/felmeddelanden för att ngt slgas svar ska kunna antydas
<riorio> tiina: Transmission fungerar i 11.04
<tiina> inte i min 11.04
<riorio> mysko
<riorio> flyter på som vanligt här
<tiina> fryses och går ej ladda filer med?
<tiina> tydligen någon konflikt eller beroende problem men har ej hittat det???
<riorio> jag har inte ändrat något sedan uppgraderingen
<tiina> inte jag heller förrän nu jag skulle behövt den?
<riorio> ...äsch, tror jag hittade en tråd med ett tips
<coobra> hmms
<coobra> jag har ett  : Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter (rev 04)
<coobra> hur får jag igång den  ?
<cahoot> lspci -nn | grep -i net
<coobra> 02:01.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Intel Corporation 82540EP Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Mobile) [8086:101e] (rev 03)
<coobra> 02:02.0 Network controller [0280]: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter [8086:1043] (rev 04)
<cahoot> verkar behöva ipw2000
<cahoot> +firmware
<cahoot> err ipw2200
<duggthe> Hmm...
<duggthe> På mitt ID-kort är fältet för Nationalitet tomt. Vad menas med det?
<Laban> Att du kommer från månen
<cahoot> statslös?
<duggthe> Antar att det bara står om man är typ invandrare? Fattar inte riktigt vad som menas.
<duggthe> Verkar stå väldigt lite information på svenska ID-kort. Står inte längd och ögonfärg och allt möjligt som de har i USA.
<coobra> cahoot: hur var det man gjorde det nuda :p
<bittin_> finns det fortfarande telefonkiosker i Sverige?
<realubot> Jag har uppgraderat från 2Mbit/s till 100 Mbit/s. Det innebär att jag kommer att seeda ännu fler GB linuxdistros/år.
<duggthe> Finns en här.
<duggthe> Men vet inte om den har en telefon i sig.
<bittin_> vad kostar dom?, har tappat bort mobilen men måste ringa mor
<realubot> t^: Har du testat med en annan klient? T.ex. Deluge?
<realubot> t^: Nej, inte du.
<duggthe> Antagligen 80 kr/minuten som det kostar att åka kommunalt.
<realubot> Det var till tiina.
<duggthe> Och man kan bara betala genom att hitta en obskyr butik med hjälp av karta och kompass.
<realubot> bittin_: Ring via Skype då.
<bittin_> realubot: hon har inget skype konto
<bittin_> och jag har inga skype krediter
<duggthe> Har hon dator?
<bittin_> försökt få tag på henne på facebook hela dagen
<bittin_> duggthe: ja
<duggthe> Skicka elektroniskt brev.
<bittin_> hon läser aldrig sin mail
<realubot> bittin_: Det går att ringa till hemtelefoner med Skype.
<realubot> och mobiler...
<bittin_> realubot: men det kostar väl pengar
<realubot> bittin_: Om du pröjsar.
<realubot> bittin_: Japp, men det gör en telefonkiosk också...
<bittin_> men telefonkiosker kan jag allafall betala pengarna irl
<duggthe> Varför tror du det?
<duggthe> Man kan inte ens betala på bussen längre.
<duggthe> Jävla skitland.
<bittin_> true
<bittin_> tänkte försöka låna pengar av min kära mor, fast vet inte ens vart hon bor
<duggthe> Du vet inte ens var morsan bor?
<bittin_> nej hon gjorde slut med sin kille o flyttar typ runt
<realubot> bittin_: Ring mottagaren betalar då.
<bittin_> realubot: det kan funka :>
<realubot> bittin_: Ring polisen och efterlys henne då. :)
<bittin_> ringa mottagaren betala o fråga om man får låna pengar
<bittin_> är säkert poppis
<realubot> Ja, jag vet inte hur det där fungerar. Gå in i en matbutik gå till reklamationsdisken och säg att du har tappat bort din mamma och fråga om du får ringa hennes mobil.
<bittin_> =p
<bittin_> eller så kanske hon bor på den adressen som precis dök upp på eniro
<realubot> Det är ju inte omöjligt. :)
<bittin_> får leta efter henne imorgon
<bittin_> lovade folk att åka till Finland fast med noga checkning har jag nog inte råd
<bittin_> då Viking Line har 21års gräns
<realubot> bittin_: Vill du att vi ska ropa efter din mamma i kanalens högtalarsystem?
<duggthe> Du har inte råd då de har åldersgräns?
<duggthe> Va?
<bittin_> och alla billiga flygbolag bara tar kort
<duggthe> Och vadå åldersgräns? Jag minns att 13-åringar fick åka fram och tillbaka över Österssjön själva.
<bittin_> duggthe: man måste vara 2stycken som är 21år för att det skulle bli billigt och jag är bara 20 =<
<bittin_> fast få dra nån bra historia för mamma som att dra på dataparty och träffa en tjej från irc är viktigt för mitt välmående
<duggthe> Ska du ha LAN och träffa en flickvän i Finland?
<bittin_> nej
<bittin_> jag ska på ett LAN som andra anordnar och sen ska jag träffa tjejen
<duggthe> I Finland?
<bittin_> ja
<duggthe> Pratar hon svenska?
<bittin_> lit
<bittin_> lite
<duggthe> Var träffades ni? Jag lyckas aldrig med sådant.
<bittin_> irc och på BZM
<cahoot> coobra: modprobe ipw2200 kolla dmesg för ev klagomål
<duggthe> bittin_: BZM?
<bittin_> Boozembly
<duggthe> Aldrig hört talas om.
<duggthe> Lunarstorm på finska?
<bittin_> nej
<bittin_> det är irc-galleria
<duggthe> ?
<bittin_> som är finska lunarstorm
<webistic> I need help with ftp from server to server using the terminal
<Markslap> Vi pratar svänska you know.
<cahoot> man ftp är väl nästan esperanto
<webistic> ah great
<webistic> okey jag har loggat in på servern och via servern loggat in på server 2s ftp
<webistic> och nu vill jag skriva så att sites/min_site hamnar i / på server 2
<webistic> fast de blir inte så va? utan jag får gå in i /sites/ och sen skriver jag typ.. flytta min_site/ till ftp://login:password.server_url.se ?
<peppis> irriterad över att inte kolla film på burken
<webistic> någon som har en aning om hur jag löser mitt problem? :(
<Philip5> webistic: ska du mounta ftpn i en mapp på den andra burken?
<Philip5> fattar inte vad du vill görqa
<webistic> aha jo jag ska vara väldigt tydlig nu :)
<webistic> ska föra över sidan från en webserver till one.com
<webistic> sidan är stor så jag vill att min server loggar in och slänger över på one.com's ftp
<webistic> problmet jag har är att jag inte förstår hur jag ska göra detta
<bittin_> chown: changing ownership of `/media/disk-1/': Read-only file system
<bittin_> why is that :(
<bittin_> min mp3spelare har blivit readonly helt plötsligt
<webistic> 777:a den då :)
<bittin_> chmod 777 /media/disk-1/
<bittin_> chmod: changing permissions of `/media/disk-1/': Read-only file system
<bittin_> det gick inte så bra det heller
<bittin_> ah
<bittin_> det var en bugg i thunar
<bittin_> om jag mountade den manuellt funkade den
<bittin_> eller ne
<bittin_> Cannot write to “glxblt_definitely_not_live_at_revision_11.mp3” (Read-only file system).
<poller> Säger dmesg något intressant?
<bittin_> [97433.186379] FAT: Filesystem error (dev sdb1)
<bittin_> [97433.186393]     fat_get_cluster: invalid cluster chain (i_pos 0)
<bittin_> [97105.960480] FAT: utf8 is not a recommended IO charset for FAT filesystems, filesystem will be case sensitive!
<bittin_> skulle väl vara det isåfall?
<bittin_> can that have to do with it?
<poller> Vetefan hur det är med just det, men kör en fsck -fy /dev/sdb1 till att börja med
<poller> (hade jag gjort iaf)
<bittin_> ok
<bittin_> gjorde det nu
<poller> Jag försökte köra ubuntu på min nya jobbdator, men det gick fasiken inte, för mycket jobb.
<poller> För det första så är Unity jävligt buggigt
<bittin_> fick tillbaka en mapp inget annat hände
<poller> Och för det andra så är stödet för linux för dåligt om man jobbar mycket med windowssystem
<poller> Sa inte fsck något vettigt alls?
<lord4163> hej
<Philip5> hoj
<bittin_> ah mp3spelaren gillade inte att leka Mac OS X Tiger bootcd
<lord4163> hur står det till med Ubuntu i Sverige?
<Philip5> det står lugnt till
<lord4163> många i IRC i alla fall
<Philip5> jo men många idlar bara
<Philip5> så är det ju hockey och det är ju välkänt att alla linuxsnubbar gillar att kolla på hockey ;)
<Haffe> Hey ho.
<bittin_> http://glxblt.reaktio.net/mixage/glxblt_definitely_not_live_at_revision_11.mp3
<lord4163> gäller inte för mig
<bittin_> själv ska jag bara tanka klart en mp3a och ut o skejta
<lord4163> lycka till
<lord4163> jag drar också, hej
<realubot> Kanalen är som en avslagen pilsner.
<Philip5> det är ju vm-hockey... ;)
<_sara_> jag är i nimrodsgaten, stockholm... jag är alone och inte glad
<Philip5> _sara_: poor thing
<K350> Vad heter panelen till vänster i Dolphin där t.ex Root, papperskorgen etc finns? Har tappat bort den.
<K350> Har den på svenska
<Philip5> K350: den heter places på engelska
<Philip5> view > panels > places
<Philip5> K350: du kan slå på och av det fönstret med F9
<K350> Philip5: Ja just det.Tack så mycket!:-)
<K350> Philip5: Tror jag tryckt F9 av misstag i tron att det var Evolution ...eller så...
<K350> Philip5: Tack igen!:-)
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> vassego
<Philip5> maxjezy: läget?
<maxjezy> Philip5: helt underbart :)
<maxjezy> själv?
<Philip5> jodå, lite matt efter kvällens löparrunda. har käkat för ett tag sedan och kollar nu på hockey
<maxjezy> min nokia funkar som modem till datorn och jag surfar gratis, bättre kan det inte bli!
<maxjezy> såg du handbollen då?
<Philip5> nä
<Philip5> följer inte handboll om det inte är landskamp
<maxjezy> jävlar vilken utklassning det blev
<Philip5> aha
<maxjezy> 32-16 tror ja det sluta på
<Philip5> uj
<maxjezy> till fördel för sävehooowf
<Philip5> var det mot lugi eller guif?
<maxjezy> guif
<maxjezy> självklart höll man på guif
<maxjezy> illa nog
<Philip5> de är väl lite under dog ändå
<maxjezy> jo men, kommer man till final är det ju jävligt skumt att förlora så stort
<maxjezy> tror målvakten gjorde 2-3 räddningar totalt
<realubot> Kaffe nu.
<Markslap> Har du råd med det?
<Markslap> Eller du kanske kör med Euroshopper-kaffe?
<Markslap> Annars får du dra ner på maten i en vecka!
<maxjezy> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<realubot> Philip5: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/lib/i386/libjava.so
<realubot> Philip5: Äsch...
<realubot> Philip5: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=206&t=53791
<realubot> Philip5: Där har du en snubbe som behöver hjälp med Kubuntu.
<Philip5> realubot: då får du hjäla honom då ;)
<Philip5> det är lätt att lägga saker vart man vill på panelen
<realubot> Philip5: Jag använder inte KDE. Jag vet inte hur det fungerar.
<Philip5> du får installera det och lära dig då
<Philip5> så har du nått att göra :)
<amelia> *gäsp*
 * realubot gråter för att amelia gäspar.
<realubot> Jag fattar inte varför amelias gäspningar triggar mina tårkanaler. Det måste vara en bugg.
<Haffe> God natt.
<realubot> Näe, inte sova nu.
<realubot> Markslap: Jag kör med ICAs kaffe just nu.
<amelia> realubot: du är seriöst obehaglig..
<Philip5> wb maxjezy
<maxjezy> Philip5: tack!
<madbear> wb maxjezy
<maxjezy> undra vad som gick på tok
<maxjezy> madbear: tjenare bre
<maxjezy> :)
<madbear> fan nu måste jag hämta tvättn
<maxjezy> jippie :)
<Philip5> trist
<Krawlezt> Hej!
<Philip5> hallå där
<Krawlezt> I det nyaste Ubuntu, får man uppdateringar/drivrutiner direkt i installationen?
<Philip5> hur menar du?
<Krawlezt> Eller måste man uppdatera senare via terminalen/uppdaterings hanteran?
<Philip5> det funkar som vanligt
<Krawlezt> I Kubunt när du installerar så får du dina drivrutiner och allt direkt i installationen så när du är klöar med allt så slipper du uppdatera.
<Krawlezt> Aha, men jag som t.e.x sitter på Trådlöst hur gör jag då?
<Philip5> aha, du menar så. jag kör bara kubuntu så jag vet bara att det är så när man installerar det
<Philip5> då kanske du får installera först och uppdatera sedan om du inte har en uppkoppling under installationen
<Krawlezt> Men jag måste ju ha internet för att kunna installera mitt trådlösa nätverkskort?
<Philip5> nä
<Krawlezt> Jag är förvirrad.
<Krawlezt> Så när jag nu stoppar i min skiva och börjar installera så får jag mina drivrutiner och uppdateringar fast jag har trådlöst?
<Philip5> om ditt trådlösa kort stöds ja
<Krawlezt> Philip5: Hm, är risken värd att testa?
<Philip5> om den måste ha något special så lär du få trixa det efteråt
<Krawlezt> Det jag är rädd för att jag inte får hem min uppdateringar och drivrutiner så jag sitter med Ubuntu utan internet.
<Philip5> du kan ju googla först på din wifi-krets och se om den har naturligt stöd
<Krawlezt> Hm, wifi krets.
<Krawlezt> Trådlöst nätverkskort: Ja, 802.11 b/g
<Philip5> kör du kubuntu på den nu?
<Krawlezt> Windows XP
<spacebug-> du kan väl prova att boota upp på cd:n utan att installera först för att se om det trådlösa funkar då
<Krawlezt> Ubuntu har funkat förr på denna.
<Philip5> precis
<Philip5> kör du liveläget så ser du ju om det funkar
<Krawlezt> Har haft Ubuntu men då var det 10.10 och installerade alllt och uppdaterad med sladd.
<Philip5> beror helt på vad det är för wifi-krets och hur det är med drivisar
<Philip5> linux brur sig inte om modellnamn från tillverkare utan vad det är för hårdvarukrets i korten
<Krawlezt> Hm, okeej
<Krawlezt> Men jag gör som spacebug- sa.
<Krawlezt> 10% av nerladdningen nu
<Philip5> det är enklast för att få svaret
<Krawlezt> Philip5: Om det funkar då, är det bara att installera?
<Philip5> ja
<Krawlezt> Okej, tack så mycket.
<Krawlezt> Ubuntu verkar ha blivit mycket bättre med senaste uppdateringen. Någon som har Ubuntu nu som kan skicka en liten print?
<Philip5> gillar kubuntu bäst :)
<Krawlezt> Philip5: Du verkar smart, har du lust att hjälpa mig med ett annat problem som dock inte har något med Linux att göra+
<Squarism> Philip5: sitter o spela
<Squarism> kommer om 10 typ
<madbear> tjenna realubot
<Krawlezt> Fixade precis min externa, kan jag spara min Linux drivrutiner där _OM_ det inte skulle funka?
<Philip5> Squarism: lirar du?
<Squarism> Philip5: Tjo
<Squarism> nä, min match tog slut just
<Philip5> jag avslutade min för det gick dåligt
<Philip5> ska vi dra ett game?
<Squarism> ja, det tycker jag
<Philip5> teamspeak?
<Squarism> Ska ba pauisa ett tag
<Squarism> måste få i mig lite mat
<Philip5> först eller?
<Squarism> så om typ 10 mins?
<Philip5> oki
<Philip5> då spelar jag ett lir så länge på automatch
<Krawlezt> Fungerar LoL i Linux (Ubuntu)?
<spacebug-> nej, med Linux / Ubuntu får du aldrig mer skratta ;)
<Krawlezt> :>
<Krawlezt> spacebug-: Är det många buggar på nyaste?
<spacebug-> ja du, vet inte
<spacebug-> det är ju skillnad på hur många buggar det ÄR och hur många buggar olika folk UPPLEVER
<spacebug-> jag märker väl inte direkt av nått som det är nu
<Squarism> Jag är redo när du är klar
<Squarism> --> fille
<Squarism> vilka är godast.. Ballerina kladdkaka-vanilj eller Oreos?
<Haffe> Ja.
<Philip5> Squarism: klar?
<Squarism> Philip5: Woho
<Squarism> okej.. teamspeak då
<Philip5> Squarism: teamspeak?
<Philip5> Squarism: var eru?
<spacebug-> Squarism: hellre någon annan ballerina
<realubot> amelia: Obehaglig?
#ubuntu-se 2011-05-08
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<Umeaboy> En generell fråga bara.
<Umeaboy> Är det efter förfrågan som Ubuntu alltid får en Skype-version nerladdningsbar på hemsidan eller måste folk visa intresse för att den ska finnas där?
<Umeaboy> Verkar som att Skype-folket diskriminerar andra distributioner.
<arand> Antar att de har begränsade resurser, och endast ansåg att ubuntu var populärt nog att göra det till för den tid de lägger ner på det.
<x_link> Umeaboy: Var har du fått det där med diskrimineringarna ifrån? Någon länk?
<Umeaboy> x_link: Well, ser du något paket som är gjort för till exempel Mandriva på deras hemsida som jag använde förut?
<Umeaboy> Ja eller nej?
<Umeaboy> Ser du något paket för x86_64-arkitekturer?
<Umeaboy> Svar: Nej.
<Umeaboy> Det finns för både och i Winblows.
<Umeaboy> Det kallar jag ren & skär diskriminering.
<Umeaboy> Don't you?
<Umeaboy> Det handlar inte alls om hur många som använder det i olika distributioner.
<Umeaboy> Det handlar om lathet.
<Umeaboy> De orkar inte kompilera för olika.
<Umeaboy> Att de inte erbjuder ett debug-paket är konstigt.
<arand> Nope, handlar om tid, pengar, kunskap.
<Umeaboy> Kunskap är förknippat med lathet.
<Umeaboy> Vill man så kan man.
<arand> Alla filer finns ju där, bara och ladda ner och packetera, som man gör med allt annat, har ju aldrig varit så att man förväntar sig utvecklaren göra paketering också...
<arand> Alltså, i och med att det är simpelt att göra det, varför fixar du inte ett Mandriva-paket själv? :þ
<Umeaboy> arand: Håller på med ett sh-skript för det.
<x_link> Umeaboy: Det var en fråga, ingen pik mot dig...som du verkar ha förstått/tagit det som.
<Umeaboy> Okej.
<x_link> Har nog aldrig använt Skype.
<x_link> Eller jo förresten, provat det en gång
<Philip5> Squarism: ops
<Umeaboy> Tror jag har fått det att fungera nu.
<Umeaboy> Till 64-bitars
<Umeaboy> Någon som törs prova det i en VM?
<Umeaboy> Visst måste man ändra till systemets paketerare, men det gör man när man själv ska installera.
<Umeaboy> Installerare för den delen också.
<Umeaboy> x_link: När man uppdaterar ett skript, ändrar man också vem som har gjort skriptet längst upp?
<Umeaboy> Just nu så står det:
<Umeaboy> #!/bin/bash
<Umeaboy> # Software under GPL V2
<Umeaboy> # Skype4Mandriva V 2.2 - May 8 2011
<Umeaboy> # By Megaf ( mmegaf [at] gmail [dot] com ) 20 Aug 2010
<Umeaboy> Kan jag byta ut & sätta dit mitt namn & adress?
<Umeaboy> Det är han som har skapat skriptet från början.
<x_link> Umeaboy: Ingen aning faktiskt.
<Umeaboy> x_link: Har du en VM att testa skriptet i?
<Umeaboy> SÃ¥ att du inte mosar ditt huvud-system menar jag.
<Umeaboy> x_link: Kan man köra ett avinstallationsskript via länk?
<Umeaboy> Typ sh http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2281263/Skype4Mandriva/Skype4Mandriva_Remover_latest_En.sh ?
<Umeaboy> Eller måste filen finnas fysiskt på datorn?
<x_link> Umeaboy: Jag håller inte på med scripts, så vet inte det där tyvärr.
<Umeaboy> Okej.
<amelia> Umeaboy: det får du inte enligt GPLv2 licensen.
<amelia> Umeaboy: du får däremot lägga till en rad om vad du har ändrat och sätta ditt namn och din adress där.
<Umeaboy> Right. Tror jag är på väg att lyckas med att göra en fungerande 64-bitars version!!! Yaaaaaaaaay!
<Umeaboy> Och jag är amatör.;)
<amelia> eller snarare, du måste lägga in vad du ändrat och när.
<Umeaboy> Tusan också!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Umeaboy> Hur gör man för att skriptet ska veta att den kan gå vidare när behövda libs redan ÄR installerade?
<Umeaboy> Jag ändrar i filen eftersom så ignorera att det står Umeaboy lite här & var i koden.
<Umeaboy> Här har du resultatet: http://pastebin.mandriva.com/22701
<Umeaboy> Det borde fungera med apt-get också.
<Umeaboy> Om man bara hittar vad libsen heter.
<riorio> mina fönsterramar har börjat försvinna. Jag använder Conky men hittar inget sätt att få tillbaka ramarna
<xyzp> yawn
<fgh> hej, finns de ingen bra editor för pdf i ubuntu?
<fgh> loool pdfedit e ju heeelt cp i huvudet
<riorio> kolla in http://www.ubuntugeek.com/list-of-pdf-editing-tools-for-ubuntu.html
<riorio> antar att jag skulle välja Inkscape, men det beror nog mest på att det är vad jag är van vid
<riorio> eller sök efter PDF i programcentralen
<fgh> oki ska ge inkscape en chans ooo och pdfedit briljerade ju inte precis
<fgh> totalt värdelösa faktiskt tbh lol
<riorio> vilket som är bäst beror på vad du vill göra
<riorio>  med Inkscape kan du enkelt redigera enskilda sidor
<fgh> exakt det jag vill göra
<riorio> men jag har aldrig testat att skapa en lång PDF öht i Ubuntu
<fgh> tack riorio inkscape verkade ju vettig
<riorio> jo, men fortfarande bara 0.48
<riorio> saknas en del verktyg
<bittin_> jag har inte kunnat sova, för jag var så full / uttråkad att jag drog hem två sextonåringar som hade sex på mitt golv :(
<riorio> parketten förstörd? :P
<Linda^> Men för i helvete!
<bittin_> riorio: nej
<bittin_> luktar dock full fjortis o fitta i hela lägenheten
<Linda^> bittin_: varför kände du nu att du behövde dela med dig av denna, ytterst ointressanta information?
<cahoot> Linda^: inte så ofta här i #ubuntu?
<Linda^> cahoot: Snarare ofta i kanaler med bittin_ :(
<Linda^> Och na lär sig aldrig.
<Linda^> han*
<cahoot> Linda^: det finns en subpopulation som har lite svårt med gränssättning
<Linda^> cahoot: what?
<cahoot> det som rör sig i huvudet spills ut obearbetat på nätet
<Linda^> Mjaha
<Linda^> Fast bittin_ är väl mest av ett troll. Så det där tror jag inte på för fem öre :)
<riorio> ganska omoget hursom
<riorio> någon som kommit på någon bra användning av twitter?
<riorio> eller lyckats integrera det med Ubuntu?
<riorio> öh, glöm fråga två :)
<Linda^> haha
<Linda^> jag skaffade twitter, för att "alla andra" gjorde det. Men jag vet inte när jag ska ha fått användning av det :)
<riorio> inte jag heller
<riorio> gjorde som du men upptäckte just att mitt konto inte ens fanns kvar längre
<riorio> återskapade just
<riorio> det gamla kontot
<riorio> gillar Blender-- nyheter om det kan ju vara spännande att läsa på lunchrasten typ
<Linda^> :o
<riorio> jag menar, när man tröttnat på nyheter från Abbottabad
<riorio> min jobbmobil är dock totalbesudlad med Microsoft-prylar :(
<riorio> tog en hel del knapptryckningar innan jag lyckades byta från Bing till Google
<riorio> mobilen förslår regelbundet att jag ska byta tillbaka
<Linda^> fniss
<bittin_> jag försöker hitta 500 pantburkar
<Linda^> bittin_: Traska runt på tanto
<bittin_> Linda^: det var det jag gjorde inatt :p
<riorio> sök i programcentralen efter "pantad"
<Linda^> SÃ¥ bra!
<bittin_> fick typ 50kronor innan jag tröttnade
<Linda^> fniss
<bittin_> och blev full och drog hem 16åringar istället
<bittin_> det är nackdelen med tanto
<Retardedpope> Bah, funkar inte /list?
<amelia> Retardedpope: du måste nog köra /list -YES.
<Retardedpope> Okänt kommando
<Retardedpope> :(
<phibxr> Måste jag verkligen börja skicka en videosignal över HDMI-porten för att kunna skicka ljud, eller är det bara min TV som ignorerar allt ljud som kommer via HDMI tills den får en videosignal också?
<phibxr> Känns lite overkill att köra Twinview för att skicka ljud över HDMI. :P
<R2D21> I bland installeras graffet som ett grafikkort och kan då väljas som ljudutgång. Annars e de nog svårt...
<phibxr> R2D21, yep, jag kan välja det som ljudutgång utan problem, men jag får bara ljud när jag aktiverar TwinView i NVIDIA-settings. kan lika gärna vara min TV också. :)
<kali`> http://static.prisonplanet.com/p/images/may2011/070511top.jpg
<riorio> kali`: killen hade uppenbarligen liten garderob
<phibxr> riorio, eller flera uppsättningar av favoritmunderingen. :P
<riorio> han får väl nöja sig med sin vattentäta burka i fortsättningen *elakt flin*
<riorio> jag har lyckats lägga till ett "socialt konto" i Ubuntu men kan inte förstå hur jag ska skicka ett meddelande från Ubuntu
<phibxr> riorio, är det vad som kallas "broadcast account" på engelska?
<riorio> öh, ningen aning
<riorio> förmodligen
<phibxr> riorio, isf får man välja om det är ett konto för facebook, twitter eller indenti.ca.
<riorio> precis, jag knappade in både Twitter och Facebook
<riorio> men jag kan varken ta emot eller skicka meddelanden
<riorio> inte vad jag kan se åtminstone
<phibxr> riorio, programmet heter gwibber. vet inte om man ska kunna skicka ett meddelande via menyn.
<Philip5> riorio: om du lägger till mig på twitter så ser du mitt flöde :) http://twitter.com/philip_johnsson
<riorio> måste man starta Gwibber för att få meddelanden på skrivbordet?
<riorio> Philip5: done
<riorio> ah, hittade inställningspanelen för Gwibber
<phibxr> Vad tycker folk om Unity? Jag får samma känsla som när OS X först släpptes, det går att använda men gömmer på en hel massa outnyttjad potential som förmodligen frisläpps under kommande releaser. :P
<Philip5> som tur är så kör jag kde så jag behöver inte dras in i den där unity vs gnome3 grejen :)
<phibxr> Philip5, haha.
<riorio> Hoppas de kryper till korset och lägger ner Unity
<riorio> verkar total ogenomtänkt
<riorio> bara ett försök att härma apple
<Philip5> jag kör det bästa och så kan unity och gnome3 slåss om att vara näst bäst :)
<Philip5> riorio: kanske är då du ska testa kde4 istället och finna ro :P
<riorio> överväger just nu alla alternativ :)
<Philip5> har du testat kde någon gång?
<phibxr> riorio, dioder och analoga switchar!
<riorio> testade KDE för ett par år sedan, men det vart visst en instabil version
<Philip5> stor skillnad nu
<phibxr> riorio, kde 4 har utvecklats en hel del över de senaste åren.
<riorio> kan tänka mig, men vart lite avskräckt
<phibxr> 4.0 borde aldrig ha varit en x.0-release. :P
<Philip5> kan jag hålla med om
<Philip5> den skulle ha hetat techical preview eller nått sånt
<bittin_> borde jag vidga mitt liv till att hitta en tjej jag knappt känner och lämna tillbaka en Nokia laddare
<Philip5> var nästan först runt 4.4 som vanliga dödliga nog skulle börja leka med den
<riorio> Philip5: vilken version är KDE nu?
<Philip5> 4.6.3
<bittin_> borde jag vidga mitt liv till att hitta en tjej jag knappt känner och lämna tillbaka en Nokia laddare
<cahoot> tur att inte så många vanliga dödliga ens överväger linux
<riorio> linux-världen behöver fortfarande lära sig att dödliga människor inte vill öppna en terminal öht
<Philip5> fast mycket eller det mesta går ju idag att göra utan terminal men de som vant sig vid dem tycker ofta det är bättre eller lättare och därför lär ut det till nya användare
<Philip5> det är väl mer när man börjar göra sånt som vanliga användare inte normalt gör som terminalen kanske börjar komma fram
<riorio> mm, men... datorn på jobbet (med XP) var "trasig" i två dagar efter ett strömavbrott till jag kom tillbaka och ställde om systemklockan i BIOS
<riorio> människor gillar inte sådana konstigheter öht
<riorio> oavsett OS
<riorio> uppdaterar Gwibber sig självt eller måste man klicka på något?
<bittin_> någon som vill stödja min, ha råd att åka till Finlands fond jag saknar bara 495kronor
<riorio> är ju söndag förstås, så trafiken är inte så hög
<Philip5> kör inte gwibber men de flesta twitterklienter uppdaterar med ett visst tidsintervall man brukar kunna sätta i dess inställningar
<phibxr> riorio, standard-refresh är var femtonde minut.
<phibxr> riorio, uppdatera manuellt med f5, eller ändra tiden i inställningarna.
<riorio> ok, var 15e min ska väl räcka
<Philip5> riorio: kör du en del blender alltså?
<riorio> jo, kan bli mycket Blender periodvis
<riorio> har dock inte varit särskilt produktiv senaste tiden
<Philip5> jag brukar ha paket av svn-kod av blender och yafaray på min ppa
<Philip5> har bara inte kört upp något för natty än
<riorio> finns många jättehäftiga builds just nu
<riorio> Blender befinner sig strax bakom frontlinjen just nu men kommer snart att vara ikapp
<Philip5> jo det är rätt poppis att bundla blendergrejer
<riorio> jo, och många nya tutorial-sajter gör att allt fler börjar använda programmet
<Philip5> blender har en bit att ta sig för att komma ikapp maya, 3dsmax, houdini och softimage
<riorio> blir ganska mycket junk, men det ser ut att bli bra på sikt
<Philip5> men man kan göra rätt mycket med blender också
<riorio> jo, en bit kvar
<fgh> Linda^: asl?
<riorio> men många heta grejer på G
<fgh> lol ut i solen nu
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> fgh: varför frågar du inte asl på riorio??
<Philip5> bara på Linda^
<riorio> asl?
<Markslap> Age/sex/live?
<Philip5> Markslap: tror det sista är location men sak samma
<Markslap> Uh
<Markslap> Jo
<Markslap> Det stämmer.
<riorio> oh, man, 44, Stockholm
<Markslap> Jag skyller på att jag vaknade precis. :D
<riorio> inte så intressant :)
<Philip5> tsss
<Philip5> riorio: äh, var mer en poäng att bara för att man är tjej i en linuxkanal så kanske man inte vill särbehandlas
<riorio> nä, ett vanligt fenomen
<Philip5> brukar skrämma iväg fler tjejer på sånna här ställen än locka til sig
<cahoot> genusbestämning via irc är dessutom ganska osäker
<Philip5> ja
<riorio> jo, valde ett användarnamn på Wikipedia en gång som slutade på a och blev uppvaktad :P
<cahoot> av en wikipedofil?
<riorio> förmodligen av en man ivf
<riorio> framgår som sagt inte så tydligt vem som r vad
<Linda^> fgh: :(
<riorio> är ju ok iofs att få vara helt anonym när man vill det
<Linda^> Helt och helt.
<Linda^> Linda är ju mitt namn :)
<riorio> få människor har valt sitt namn, inget att skämmas för :P
<riorio> varför ignorerar inte Gwibber alla FB-appar som jag ignorerar på FB?
<riorio> *suck*
<Linda^> riorio: Mja, jag insåg att mitt namn som nick är mer anonymt än de nick jag använt under mina år på irc :)
<riorio> förmodligen sant
<Philip5> Linda^: jo linda är ju inte helt ovanligt... inte riktigt som att heta anna men nästa kanske?
<Linda^> Haha
<Linda^> Fast nu snackar om jag anonymitet på nätet :P
<Philip5> anna maria johansson ska tydligen vara sveriges vanliste namnkombination
<Philip5> aha
<webistic> hej
<riorio> mors
<webistic> någon som e hajj på ftp överföring via terminalen ? Min server ska slänga över en hemsida till one.com
<webistic> Illa jag har sjuka problem med detta :/
<cahoot> one.com acceptera ftpöverföring?
<webistic> ja
<webistic> det är metoden jag har svårt för
<webistic> hade jag haft gui/interface hade jag bara kört igång filezilla på den o sen hade det varit fixat.. men vet inte hur jag gör i terminalen
<cahoot> jag använder aldrig ftp, men lite läsning antyder att ftp inte hanterar subdir (recursion) så enklast är kanske att göra en tar.gz av din site och skicka över
<phibxr> ncftp kan hantera mappar rekursivt, om jag inte minns fel.
<phibxr> stöd för tabcompletion osv.
<cahoot> verkar stämma:  http://www.linux.com/archive/feed/52714
<webistic> har ncftp men förstår mig inte på det. Någon som använt det=
<cahoot> läst länken?
<webistic> inte ännu
<webistic> snart, tack för länken
<phibxr> minns jag inte fel använter du get -R <namn> för att hämta en katalog, och put -R <namn> för att skicka en. :)
<riorio> kan inte alla på kanalen använda utf-8? börjar bli jobbigt att läsa
<Haffe> Hmmmm.
<Haffe> Ashi: Ingen tenshi idag?
<webistic> Jag e inte riktigt med på hur put fungerar.. ncftp /path > put -R -u username -p password ftp.somedomain.com blir det så här ?
<Ashi> Haffe: Nej, AshiTenshi ärm för långt för vissa kanaler, så jag kör på Ashi istället.
<Haffe> Ashi: Ok.
<kodapa> Ashi: för vissa nät*
<Ashi> kodapa: Jaja.
<kodapa> ;D
<Haffe> Jag förstod vad Ashi menade.
<Ashi> Mm, precis!
<Ashi> Sluta besserwissra dig, kodapa
<kodapa> aw
<Haffe> Ashi: Meßerschmidt :)=
<Ashi> Haha
<kodapa> rätt ska vara rätt ju :O
<Markslap> kodapa: Därför skriver du med gemener i början av meningar?
<kodapa> haha
<Ashi> Haha <3
<bamsefar> Hrrm
<Krawlezt> Hej igen
<Krawlezt> Philip5: Där?
<Krawlezt> spacebug-: där?
<riorio> Philip5: kollar på dina paket just nu.  Är det någon större skillnad mellan Audacious 2.44 och dina paket (2.5.0 + äldre plugins)?
<Philip5> riorio: 2.5 är ju nyare
<riorio> jo, men är det någon större skillnad?
<Philip5> riorio: apropå det så ska jag ta och ladda upp det för natty också
<Philip5> det är fixar och lite små nyheter
<riorio> aha, då får jag väl vänta lite då :)
<Philip5> de är dåliga på att skriva changelogs så exakt vad är lite svårt att veta
<riorio> k
<Krawlezt> Philip5
<Philip5> så har jag byggt in stöd för någon extragrej som inte finna med i ubuntus också
<Krawlezt> Jag provade på Ubuntu
<Philip5> Krawlezt: yes
<Krawlezt> Och jag kunde installera mitt trådlösa :)
<Philip5> najs
<Krawlezt> Så, vad gör jag nu? :)
<Philip5> du installerar det också så kör du ubuntu så det ryker
<Philip5> du fick trådlöst att funka med livecdn?
<Krawlezt> Jag installerade det och restartade men var tvungen att installera det igen när jag provade igen
<Philip5> aha, blev det något knas då eller?
<Krawlezt> Nja, det var en "Prov tid" så jag antog att det inte fungerade att installera något för om jag startar om får jag allt från grunden?
<Krawlezt> Men Philip5, i värsta fall kanske jag kan lägga in mitt trådlösa nätverks drivrutin på min externa?
<Krawlezt> http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/SoftwareIndex.jsp?lang=en&cc=us&prodNameId=3958412&prodTypeId=321957&prodSeriesId=3958411&swLang=13&taskId=135&swEnvOID=2020 = Mina drivrutiner för Linux
<Philip5> riorio: brukar du köra audacious eller ska du bara testa?
<riorio> det är det musikprogram jag använder
<riorio> kör 2.44 fn
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> jo det är rätt trevligt men själv kör jag amarok
<riorio> kom aldrig överens med Amarok
<Krawlezt> Philip5: Går det att spara den drivrutinen på en extern hårdisk ifall att?
<Philip5> Krawlezt: ja
<riorio> gillade egentligen Kaffein bäst, men sedan ändrade de GUIn
<Krawlezt> Hur installerar jag den senare då Philip5?
<Philip5> fast den verkar ju bara vara för suse
<riorio> eller någe
<riorio> Kaffein är väl för Kubuntu?
<Philip5> det använder qt
<Krawlezt> Philip5: Ska jag bara ta för trådlösa?
<Krawlezt> Och sedan hur installerar jag det? Lär inte vara så enkelt som en fil tror jag :>
<Philip5> Krawlezt: ska du vara safe så kanske du ska installera det i närheten av en uppkoppling du kan göra med kabel om du behöver dra ner något
<Philip5> fast om du fick igång det trådlösa i live-läge så borde det funka efter installation
<Krawlezt> Philip5: Hyfsat omöjligt för mig att dra en kabel. Jag fick inte igång det, jag kunde installera det bara.
<Krawlezt> Philip5: Vore rätt safe och dra ner drivrutinen och spara?
<Philip5> rätt svårt att säga hur du ska göra utan att vara vid din latop
<Philip5> ja visst kan du dra ner och spara den men den är för suse och inte för ubutu så frågan är om det hjälper
<Krawlezt> Philip5: Det är bara att komma till Norrtälje då :)
<Philip5> hehe
<Krawlezt> Iaf, hur ska jag göra? :O
<epzil0n> någon som har koll på conky?
<Krawlezt> Philip5: Formatera eller inte?
<epzil0n> vill att den ska visa vilken dist jag har och har bara hittat $sysname och $machine vilket ju bara visar Linux i686
<Krawlezt> https://www.flashback.org/p30507494#p30507494 - Hjälp mig!
<Philip5> epzil0n: kolla hur de gjort här med raden som handlar om lsb http://meandubuntu.wordpress.com/2008/09/29/new-conky/
<Philip5> lsb_release  alltså
<epzil0n> mm, letar :P
<Philip5> rad 86
<epzil0n> jepp, äntligen.. tack så mycket =)
<Philip5> vassego
<epzil0n> att det skulle vara så krångligt då, behöva använda ${execi.. konstigt
<epzil0n> najs nu har jag conky i notifyosd-like stil, grymt sa grisen! :D
<Philip5> riorio: laddar upp audacious 2.5 för natty nu så det är bara att det ska byggas på launchpad sedan är det bara att grabba :)
<riorio> tackelitackar
<riorio> Philip5: hur filtrerar jag fram din PPA i Synaptic?
<riorio> ah, glöm det
<riorio> hittade
<riorio> många små paket finns det...
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> många program är ju spittade i olika paket för olika funktioner eller grejer
<riorio> hittar dock inte Audacious
<Philip5> vilket läge gui-läge brukar du köra audacious i?
<Philip5> det finns inte där än
<riorio> ah, ok
<Philip5> det håller på att byggas
<Philip5> finns kanske om en 30-45 min
<riorio> använde Winamp klonen innan 11.04, men nu är Audacious som alla andra program
<riorio> ok, kan vänta faktiskt
<riorio> kanske testar Kubuntu igen, använder redan Okular
<riorio> den enda PDF-läsaren som fungerar emm
<Philip5> kde är najs
<Philip5> riorio: http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/4844/selection001v.png
<Philip5> :)
<Philip5> det är sig likt
<Philip5> fast där i kde
<riorio> ser bekant ut :)
<Philip5> och nu börjar strax hockey! :D
<Philip5> hockey-vm är ju lite knasigt att det spelas när solen skiner ute och det börjar kännas som sommar
<riorio> i min värld är sport alltid tråkigt oavsett väder och årstid
<Philip5> nä tok heller
<Philip5> men mycket sport är rätt tråkigt
<riorio> desto tråkigare är människor som sitter och glor på't på TV :)
<dagon_> sport suger
<riorio> jag är numera så datorberoende att jag öht inte kan titta på TV
<riorio> finns inget att interagera med där
<riorio> blir rastlös efter 5 min
<riorio> Philip5: 2.5.0-natty~ppa1 ?
<Philip5> jo
<riorio> hmmm, ser den i Launchpad men inte i Synaptic
<Philip5> men du kan inte installera den än
<riorio> kanske har för bråttom?
<riorio> ?
<Philip5> plugins-paketet är inte klart och de är beroende av varandra
<riorio> aha
<Philip5> och kör du 64bit så är inte grundpaketet publicerat än
<dagon_> det är intressant hur man kan vara så törstig trots att man druckit så mycket i 2 dagar nu
<riorio> jag ser plugin-paketet i Launchpad också, det ser packat å klart ut
<riorio> kör 64bit och får sålunda vänta lite...
<riorio> förmodligen därför det inte syns i Synaptic
<Philip5> nej plugins är inte byggt än
<Philip5> det håller på
<Philip5> riorio: sedan har ju min version stöd för Bauer stereophonic-to-binaural om man nu vill ha det
<riorio> öööööh? Prosit! :)
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> tanken är att det ska förbättre ljudet om man kör med hörlurar
<Philip5> är en plugin
<riorio> öh, ok-- lät som något man stoppar i näsan
<Philip5> hehe ja
<Philip5> kolla här om du blir klokare: http://bs2b.sourceforge.net/
<Philip5> tekniker som förklarar för tekniker
<riorio> teoretiskt, men låter vettigt
<Philip5> vet inte hur bra det är i praktiken men det ska ge en bättre känsla av att lyssa i hörlurar och främst om man lyssar under längre tid
<riorio> lyssnar iofs sällan i hörlurar
<Philip5> men lite kul grejs att sånt finns
<riorio> jo, kul med entusiaster som utvecklar saker
<Philip5> yupp
<Philip5> är väl någon som forskat lite på det där och lagt ut det som open source
<Philip5> finns ju många sådana grejer men tyvärr så är det få som får uppmärksamhet och sedan används
<Philip5> nu är nog plugins klart om någon minut och jag ska kolla på hockeyn
<riorio> trevlig stund i TV-soffan :)
<riorio> å tack
<Philip5> riorio: nu ska det bara vara att köra
<riorio> k
<riorio> Philip5: Jag får ett felmeddelande: "Duplicate sources.list entry http://ppa.launchpad.net/philip5/extra/ubuntu/ natty/main amd64 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ppa.launchpad.net_philip5_extra_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-amd64_Packages)"
<Philip5> ja då har du väl lagt till min ppa två gånger som source
<Philip5> kolla källor i synaptic så är den nog med två gånger
<riorio> jo. så är det.  Antar att jag kan ta bort den som slutar på (Källkod)
<riorio> verkar fungera
<riorio> hade inte ens upptäckt all effektfilter i Audacious :)
<Philip5> du har mycket att upptäcka du
<riorio> nästan så man hör skillnaden i mina högtalare :P
<Philip5> vilken testar du?
<dagon_> tänk om en annan kunde få uppleva sånt
<Philip5> dagon_: uppleva vad?
<dagon_> nya saker :P
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> du har liksom redan gjort allt ;)
<dagon_> japp
<dagon_> det är inte lätt att tillhöra eliten
<Philip5> bad ass
<riorio> gillar Crystalizer och Dynamic Range Compressor
<riorio> finns många liknande roliga leksaker i VLC
<riorio> inte särskilt produktiva
<riorio> men kul
<dagon_> ascii output är rolig
<riorio> Configure Extra Stereo fungerar inte med and filter? LÃ¥ter hemskt
<riorio> *andra
<riorio> vad är LADSPA?
<riorio> *förstår ingenting
<riorio> hittade just http://www.ladspa.org/
<Philip5> LADSPA är ett ramverk för ljudplugins så om man installerar plugins som bygger på LADSPA så kan program som stödjer det använda dem
<epzil0n> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=LADSPA&l=1 xD
<riorio> *argh* nu försvann mina fönsterramar igen
<Philip5> jaha 0-0 efter första
<riorio> sa jag inte att sport var tråkigt :P
<Philip5> tråkigt att vi inte gjort några mål
<Philip5> fast vi hade bäst chanser
<Philip5> alla kan ju inte ha så roligt som att upptäcka nya grejer med linux ;)
<Haffe> Jag gick in i framtiden idag.
<Haffe> Jag skaffade mig en WLANap.
<riorio> måste finnas ett sätt att uppdatera fönsterramarna i 11.04 utan att starta om allting
<larsemil> uppdatera fönsterramarna?
<larsemil> vad betyder det?
<riorio> mina fönster tappar dekorartionerna, bl a knapparna för att maximiera och minimiera, samt listen upptill
<riorio> händer regelbundet
<riorio> hände ibland med Emerald tidigare, men då kunde man enkelt uppdatera fönsterhanteraren
<riorio> ända sättet jag hittar nu är återställa till default
<riorio> blir ganska enerverande efter ett par gånger
<riorio> utan kortkommandon kan jag inte ens stänga fönstren
<duggthe> Säg "nederbörd" tre gånger jättesnabbt.
<Markslap> Vad rolig man kan var.
<Markslap> vara*
<duggthe> Låter som "negerbög". XD XD
<duggthe> FnIzZ.
<Markslap> Xenofob och homofob i ett.
<duggthe> Najje.
<cHarNe2> ok
<duggthe> En fråga...
<duggthe> Där ni bor, skriver alla pizzerior på sina reklamblad "gratis hemkörning vid köp för över 120 kr" eller något liknande, utan att skriva ett fast pris för hemkörning?
<duggthe> Det är precis som om de inte vill köra hem pizzan om man bara köper en pizza.
<duggthe> Oavsett hur mycket man betalar extra.
<xyzp> En annan fråga...
<xyzp> När man kör streamad tv hackar det i nerladdningen. Ska man vänta till allt är nerladdat först, eller sparas inget vid streamat?
<riorio> strömmad radio/TV bertyder väl just att inget sparas/cachas
<duggthe> Det cachas ju. Det är ju poängen.
<duggthe> Men sparas ej.
<riorio> om man inte använder Firefox med Downloadhelper eller så :)
<xyzp> ok
<riorio> tror åtminstone att det tillägget kan hantera strömmad media
<riorio> är inte Vimeo strömmat?
<duggthe> Hemskt väder det har blivit. Bara en massa sol och värme.
<riorio> någon som kan ett knep för att få tillbaka skrivbordslisten i 11.04?
<riorio> är osynlig här men finns där
<riorio> bara man klickar på rätt ställen dyker menyerna upp
<riorio> är inte ens min skrivbordsbakgrund som visas där, istället visas Ubuntus default skrivbordsbakgrund
<riorio> måste finnas ett sätt att uppdatera skrivbordet i 11.04
<riorio> Canonical kan väl ändå inte ha tänkt sig att allt alltid fungerar i alla lägen
<jahkop> Får "E764: Option 'omnifunc' is not set" när jag försöker använda auto-complete i vim, har testat ":!runtime autoload/phpcomplete.vim" men blir samma ändå.
<jahkop> Hur fixar man det? :)
<duggthe> Fattar inte riktigt hur jag kan pausa SR som streamas live och sedan fortsätta lyssna från den punkten...
<duggthe> Undrar hur lång tid det fungerar, liksom.
<Haffe> duggthe: Cache?
<duggthe> Men om jag pausar i en timme och börjar lyssna igen...
<duggthe> Då måsten alltid skicka en timmes gammal ström till bara mig.
<duggthe> Tills jag avslutar.
<duggthe> Är det inte även över Internet billigare på något sätt att skicka ut en enda ström?
<riorio> tror inte servrar lagrar uppgifter så länge som en timme
<riorio> de tajmar ut betydligt snabbare
<riorio> allra värst är det med BBC
<duggthe> Bä-bä-cä.
<riorio> de prioriterar lyssnar i Storbritannien, så vi i sverige kan knappt lyssna/titta alls
<duggthe> BBS vill väl inte att någon annan än UK-folk ska lyssna?
<duggthe> De har ingen reklam?
<duggthe> Samma som SR...
<riorio> ingen reklam som syns i Firefox ivf :)
<duggthe> Fast SR gör reklam för "facebuck" 24/7.
<duggthe> Vad har Firefox att göra med radio?
<riorio> FF har ett tillägg som filtrerar bort reklam, även Flash diton
<duggthe> Vad har det att göra med reklam, fortfarande?
<duggthe> I radion.
<riorio> AdBlock filtrerar bort (nästan) allt som inte kommer från sajten man besöker-- det brukar betyda /all/ reklam
<riorio> reklam är typiskt nog inlänkat från en reklamserver
<riorio> oavsett mediatyp
<duggthe> Eh...
<duggthe> Totalt vansinne att ge ett så enkelt sätt att filtrera bort reklam.
<duggthe> Är 99% säker att den inte hoppar mellan två olika strömmar när de har reklam i radion.
<riorio> men mycket trevligt!
<riorio> finns förmodligen kod för att förhindra sånt
<riorio> är dock osäker på om särkilt många sajter känner till detta
<riorio> eller behärskar det
<riorio> rekommenderar hursomhelst AdBlockPlus
<riorio> internet blir mycket lugnar så
<Philip5> då ska vi se
<riorio> 0-0 även i andra perioden?
<Philip5> dessvärre ja
 * riorio undrar vad det var han sa...
<Philip5> riorio: tokpoppar du med audacious nu då?
<Philip5> spelar så grannarna gråter
<riorio> jäpp!
<Philip5> måååål
<riorio> rutorna skallrar
<riorio> mina grannar skulle nog störa sig mer på din match :)
<Philip5> hehe
<spacebug-> ni kollar väl på PL eller? sen La Liga oxå..
 * coobra slaps spacebug- !!!
<duggthe> Hon heter Lady Gaga.
<duggthe> Inte La Liga.
<duggthe> Pucko.
<spacebug-> haha
 * spacebug- kramar coobra_ 
<coobra> :D
<Philip5> riorio: kan ju berätta att "vi" vann med 2-0 :)
<riorio> United
<duggthe> Ubuntu och fotboll... snart säger ni väl att ni gillar kebabpizza och öl också.
<duggthe> Kebabpizza blev jag besviken på. Smakade ju inget. :(
<duggthe> Man måste typ salta om köttet ska smaka alls?
<Markslap> Kebabpizza äger.
<riorio> två onda ting
<Markslap> The Kebab House i Rimbo har en kebabpizza som är underbar.
<duggthe> Rimbo...
<Markslap> mm
<duggthe> Aha. Såg på karta nu.
<Markslap> Sorglig gudsförgäten håla.
<Markslap> Men kebabpizzan är god.
<duggthe> Känner du någon bimbo i Rimbo?
<duggthe> Kebabpizza... alltså... smakade inget?
 * riorio suckar över nivån på kanalen
<Markslap> Gjorde du den själv eller?
<duggthe> Nä... pizzeria.
<Markslap> duggthe: eh-he-he
<Markslap> Vilken sås?
<duggthe> Vit, typ. Finns det flera?
<duggthe> Men liksom... köttet smakade inget? Måste man ha salt på?
<Markslap> Man får oftast välja vilken styrka.
<Markslap> Nej.
<Markslap> Har du ätit döner kebab tidigare?
<duggthe> Och man måste typ... skära upp de där gröna grönsaksrötterna själv?
<duggthe> Döner?
<duggthe> Hmm... nej.
<duggthe> Eller kanske. Men läääääääänge sedan.
<duggthe> Mycket märkligt kött.
<xyzp> micro-mat nu mmmmmm ;-)
<coobra> gött
<xyzp> japp coobra
<xyzp> coobra, vad vankas det på din tallrik?
<duggthe> Inte gött alls.
<duggthe> Micromat = spyr.
<coobra> inte ett skit
<coobra> :D
<duggthe> Vad är det för micromat du äter?
<xyzp> hemlagad hamburgare med pommes å grönisar
<coobra> grönisar hahhaa
<coobra> 2 salladsblad
<xyzp> varje man e lite veggo ju
<xyzp> hackade sommar-grönfoder
<coobra> huh ?
<xyzp> nej  fryst grönis
<duggthe> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxZ5hJIYR6M
<riorio> lyckades slänga in en Compiz-ikon på skrivbordet!  Nu kan jag uppdatera alla fönster när de tappar sina ramar
<riorio> även listen ovanför skrivbordet uppdateras
<duggthe> Du borde uppgradera till äkta Windows 7 Home Premium Retail.
<riorio> Eureka!
<duggthe> Då får du många års datorhistoria på köpet i själva OS:et.
<riorio> mm, onekligen, och crap från början till slut och in i evigheten. Amen!
<riorio> kulkul US military planned using spy crows to find Osama bin Laden http://t.co/CGyxH4b
<cahoot> hade varit roligare och mtp lokalen mer stilenligt med 'spy cows'
<riorio> Black Hawk Down :D
<coobra> http://pastebin.com/3DuwkNMz  <-- ser det ut som det ska ?
<zChris> Tjo
<phibxr> hoj.
<zChris> Antar att ingen har problem med Wow + Wine + Nvidia Gefore 7600 GO ? :)
<zChris> Nämligen så att jag har installerat Linux Mint på tjejens bärbara. Och det enda som fattas nu är att få igång wow.
<zChris> Men när jag försöker starta det får jag Segmentation Fault :<
<zChris> Jag har även försökt med kommandot som står för Wow patch 4.1 i Appsdb på winehq.com
<zChris> Och det ska vara dom senaste drivarna
<zChris> Och wine Launcher.exe blir bara en grå ruta. Så jag är at a lose here :P
<zChris> Kanske man ska gå ner i versionnummer för drivrutinen?
<duggthe> Där ni bor, skriver alla pizzerior på sina reklamblad "gratis hemkörning vid köp för över 120 kr" eller något liknande, utan att skriva ett fast pris för hemkörning? Det är precis som om de inte vill köra hem pizzan om man bara köper en pizza, oavsett hur mycket man betalar extra.
<phibxr> zChris, använder du wine 1.3 från wine ppa:n?
<phibxr> zChris, och har du kollat så att det verkligen är nvidia-current-drivrutinerna som används?
<phibxr> zChris, http://www.winehq.org/download/ubuntu <- kolla instruktionerna för  att lägga till deras ppa, om du inte använder den redan. :)
<zChris> phibxr, nej jag använder inte nvidia-current, laddade ner och körde nvidia scriptet. Har inte kollat vad det är för version på Wine faktiskt
<zChris> Får seom mint har nån nvidia-current
<phibxr> zChris, utan senaste wine och senaste nvidia-drivarna lär det inte gå särskilt strålande. kör nvidia-settings (om du inte ens har det kör du nog inte de officiella drivrutinerna ens) och kolla versionen. är det 270.x.x bör det nog räcka. :)
<zChris> phibxr, mysigt, det var wine 1.0.1 :))
<zChris> får lägga till ppa och se om det blir bättre :)
<phibxr> zChris, xD
<phibxr> zChris, glöm inte apt-get --purge remove wine, men du måste kanske hitta en ppa för mint. de kör ju på debianbas numer.
<phibxr> zChris, missade att det var mint du körde.
<dagon_> wat
<dagon_> mint kör inte alls på debianbas
<dagon_> LMDE gör
<dagon_> vanliga mint är fortfarande ubuntubasen
<phibxr> dagon_, oh, där ser man. jag hänger med för dåligt. :P
<dagon_> :)
<coobra> dagon_: !!!
<dagon_> coobra: !!
<bittin_> nu har jag en iMac G3 med Tiger :)
<frippera> grattis
<coobra> intresseflaggan !!!!!
<riorio> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BSLgPHhbpE bra låt, knappt mina högtalare klarar av den :)
<maxjezy> :)
<bittin_> http://www.everymac.com/systems/apple/imac/stats/imac_350_indigo.html
<kodein> "ok"
<coobra> bittin_:  joina en "mackanal" kanske  ?!?"?"?!
<kodein> eller joina "twitter" och "informera" ;)
<coobra> hahaha
<maxjezy> coobra: man kan ju köra linux på mac
<dagon_> oj
<dagon_> bittin_ har sagt nåt
 * dagon_ noterar
<kodein> dagon_: du borde, som jag, logga det automagiskt
<maxjezy> kodein: high tech
<kodein> för att vara lowtech måste man vara hightech.
<maxjezy> kodein: fetast vore ju att ha live utskrift på skrivaren
<maxjezy> logga på papper is the shit
<kodein> teleprinter.
<maxjezy> hade man råd hade det varit fett att printa allt
<maxjezy> fuck the forest
<dagon_> +1
<maxjezy> ja är så jävla feting nöjd med min setup nu, surfar gratis via kontantkort :)
<dagon_> :)
<maxjezy> det är just sånt här operatörerna inte räknat med
<maxjezy> vet inte om det är att jag kör linux eller en smartare telefon
<maxjezy> funkade inte på min gamla + windows
<lord4163> tja
<riorio> tjena
<Philip5> riorio: så du hållar kanalen tappert levande när en annan kollar på hockey och annat tjafs?! ;)
<riorio> försöker :)
<Philip5> heja
<zChris> dagon_, detär XFCE jag kör så :)
<dagon_> :)
<riorio> men blev just blockad på #blender :/
<Markslap> Är det ishockey?
<zChris> Nu får man vänta några veckor och se om tjejen är nöjd
<zChris> Markslap, kl 4 var det sverige och
<Markslap> riorio: Varför blev du det?
<Philip5> Markslap: den är slut för idag. vi vann
<Markslap> Sverige och...?
<KiviE> med hur mycket vann vi?
<zChris> 2-0
<riorio> Markslap: för att jag postade samma youtube länk som ovan
<Philip5> schweiz
<zChris> Schweize
<Markslap> Jaha
<zChris> ganska seg match
<Markslap> Synd.
<riorio> fånigt
<KiviE> de kanske vilade inför kanada imorgon får vi hoppas
<zChris> Tycker oftast sverige spelar lite sämre mot sämre lag
<Markslap> Därför hade det ju varit sjukt kul om Schweiz vann. :D
<zChris> Nä varför det?
<kodein> norge.
<zChris> Hoppas dom kommer med i slutspel :D
<dagon_> 35?
<zChris> Fin, Nor, Swe alla med!
<Markslap> För att Sverige spelar sämre mot "sämre lag".
<Markslap> Då hade det ju varit kul om vi förlorade. :D
<zChris> Markslap, dom ÄR ju sämre ^^
<kodein> schweiz är inte en dålig hockeynation, dock
<zChris> nej men sverige har vunnit majoriteten av matcherna mot dom
<kodein> de rankas sjua i IIHF
<delhage> hockey, är det sån där bandy i badkar?
<zChris> kodein, och sverige 3a :)
<kodein> zChris: ja, men elvan norge spöade ju sverige, som sagt.
<KiviE> är norge rankad 11???
<KiviE> vart är världen på väg...
<lord4163> finns det inte #ubuntu-se-offtopic ?
<KiviE> hockey är alltid ontopic i alla kanaler :)
<dagon_> fail
<Markslap> Nej.
<Markslap> Verkligen inte.
<lord4163> :D
<zChris> kodein, ja? Bevisar inte så mycket :P
<Markslap> Man sitter i datorrelaterade kanaler för att slippa sport.
<zChris> Man kan inte bluddra ut offtopic så fort man pratar en topic man själv inte gillar. Men när man själv pratar offtopic så går det bra :P
<zChris> It dosent work that way!
<Markslap> Klart det är.
<zChris> Hyckleri!
<Markslap> Men hockey är fortfarande inte relaterat till datorer iöht.
<zChris> Markslap, caption obvious to the rescue! :D
<Markslap> :)
<zChris> Lite socialisering är bara bra för en kanal
<Markslap> Ja, men som det sas, det finns en offtopickanal.
<zChris> aha, lite större än den var när jag gick förra gången :P
<lord4163> undrade bara, men det finns
<kodein> ja, men i den finns ju bara de man inte vill prata med.
<riorio> precis, hur många har uppdaterat till 11.04?
<zChris> kodein +1
<riorio> *hur många olyckliga?
<lord4163> jag använde redan från beta/alpha
<kodein> inte jag, iaf
<Markslap> Jag kör 10.04 LTS.
 * kodein kör lts
<riorio> önskar jag kunde säga det samma :(
<kodein> har ingen större lust att riskare att förlora 1+ arbetsdag(ar) på misslyckade systemuppgraderingar.
<zChris> Själv är det win7 som gäller ;)
<riorio> urk!
<Markslap> Jag kör också Windows 7.
<dagon_> jag kör linux mint 10
<Markslap> Och Ubuntu Server 10.04 LTS på servern.
<riorio> står ut med win7 på jobbet
<zChris> Krångla som FAN med Linux Mint XFCE + Wine
<riorio> mint verkar intressant
<dagon_> zChris: jag har inget krångel. vad krånglade?
<riorio> har dock inte kollat på't
<lord4163> riorio> låt de använda Ubuntu då
<zChris> dagon_, vi har dock olika, jag kör debian baserade versionen
<lord4163> ;)
<dagon_> zChris: ah, kan kanske vara det
<zChris> Klarar inte av off-topic kanalen :<
<riorio> jobbet är INTE mottagligt för sånt, tyvärr
<zChris> dagon_, inget enkelt sätt att installera ff4 eller wine1.2 :/ eller nvidia drivare
<dagon_> usch då
<dagon_> vanliga mint så kan du smutta runt med philips ppa ;)
<zChris> dom borde unifiera .deb packeten
<dagon_> mjo
<riorio> pack som pack :)
<lord4163> jag förstår inte varför, Ubuntu har allt de flesta använder på MS också
<lord4163> och är gratis :)
<zChris> Bara gå in, ladda ner installera skit smidigt
<Haffe> Det finns alltid något program som folk vill använda som bara finns till windows.
<Markslap> Därför jag kör Windows.
<riorio> win-program brukar fungera med Wine
<Markslap> Jag kör gärna Ubuntu eller annan linuxdist så fort det fixas okej.
<riorio> inte AutoCAD dock
<riorio> ivf inte i mitt fall
<lord4163> min skola använder XP
<dagon_> det finns nåt cad-program
<dagon_> men minns inte namnet
<riorio> finns många fria CAD-program
<dagon_> eller om den kan spara i format som autocad kan läsa
<riorio> men inget som är bra
<lord4163> programmvara som finns är OpenOffice och firefox
<zChris> Anledningen till att jag kör windows är för att jag tycker det är bättre användning av skrivbordutrymmet samt att fonten är bra mycket cleanare än det är i windows. Sen så är det idiotiska inställningar för musen i windows också :P Samt så finns det ingen "Ställ om till default" i bildskärmsinställningar där man ändrar mättnad och ljus vilket är HELT åt skogen (iaf i
<zChris> Mint XFCE)
<riorio> FreeCAD är bäst emm
<zChris> än det är i gnome/xfce/kde*
<riorio> zChris: jag saknar absolut inte skrivbordet i Windows
<riorio> förstår inte vad som skulle vara bättre
<zChris> riorio, mera dialoger och sånt
<lord4163> spel...
<riorio> finns många fler alternativ i Ubuntu
<zChris> en knapp tar mycket utrymme och baren längst upp osv
<riorio> sant att knapparna tar mycket utrymme i 11.04
<zChris> Det är så jag upplever det iaf :)
<lord4163> man kan ju ändra allt zChris
<dagon_> jag ska nog ta och leka med awesome lite senare
<Markslap> Vem använder orginaltemat i Ubuntu menar ni?
<zChris> lord4163, ja det kan du väll i windows också :)
<Markslap> 11.04 var helt okej.
<Markslap> Men tidigare versioner har alltid varit hemska.
<Markslap> Det är väl vida känt att Ubuntu inte kan göra teman?
<lord4163> zchris #windows-se
<zChris> Som sagt använder nu Linux Mint XFCE :)
<Markslap> Det är väl valfritt?
<riorio> default-temana skulle kunna vara bättre i Ubunutu, men samma gäller faktiskt Windows
<lord4163> jaha
<zChris> lord4163, varfär länkar du till windows-se ? :S
<zChris> den är tom förövrigt
<lord4163> har hellre LXDE
<zChris> Anledningen till XFCE är för att datorn är gammal :)
<lord4163> förstå inte varför ingen använder det
<lord4163> LXDE är även lättare
<zChris> Är inte det GNOME?
<lord4163> Lubuntu
<lord4163> http://lubuntu.net/
<zChris> ah, misstolkade LXDE för LMDE :)
<riorio> finns galet många Ubuntu-distros
<riorio> har tappat kartan för länge sedan
<riorio> förmodligen bra
<lord4163> a men Lubuntu, Xubuntu, Kubuntu och naturligtvis Ubuntu är väl de vanligaste
<lord4163> men jag drar nu
<lord4163> hej då
<duggthe> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBqi_7c2kio
<riorio> alltid bra att kunna välja, synd bara att man har så lite tid att sätta sig in i alla möjligheter
<riorio> natt
<Philip5> hehe, carrie fisher aka princess leia i star warsfilmerna inte riktigt samma drömtjej idag... hon kör enmansshow på svt24 just nu
<Philip5> man måste ha ganska god fantasi för att se leia i henne idag
<cahoot> då skulle du se chewbakka
<cahoot> nyrakad
<Philip5> hehe
<kodein> är chewbacka hemma?
<duggthe> Den där gamla kanelbulleprinsessan har väl aldrig varit något att ha?
<Haffe> kodein: Ja, men han sitter och äter.
 * kodein dödar Haffe med elbrödkniven
 * Haffe sparkar kodein i pungen.
<kodein> :/
<kodein> rollspel & sånt är ett fint avsnitt. :)
<Haffe> Jo.
<Haffe> Det är attans att SVT inte ger ut varan-tv på dvd.
<Ashi> Oh, just det, Haffe, vem är du?
<kodein> mm
<Krawlezt> Hej!
<Krawlezt> Någon som kan hjälpa mig/ge råd?
<kodein> det beror helt på vad du behöver hjälp med, så börja med att formulera din frågeställning
<Krawlezt> https://www.flashback.org/t1538673
<Haffe> Ashi: Jag är jag.
<Krawlezt> Där kan du/ni läsa om mitt problem.
<Haffe> Ibland är jag någon annan.
<Ashi> Vilken bra förklaring.
<duggthe> Baaaaaaaaaaajs
<duggthe> kååååååååååååååårv.
<Haffe> Det är nog dags att sova.
<kodein> mm
<duggthe> ehehhehee
<duggthe> neee
<duggthe> dax o äta kossa
<Krawlezt> kodein: Vad råder du mig till att göra?
<kodein> prova med liveskiva först och se om den hittar trådlösa automagiskt.
<kodein> och om du sen vill installera så går det göra direkt från samma liveskiva
<frippera> Krawlezt, bara kör...
<Krawlezt> Jag hittade det via live cd men då kunde jag bara välja installera det :>
<Krawlezt> frippera: Det jag är rädd för att jag sitter i Ubuntu utan internet,
 * Krawlezt är nojjig
<Philip5> Krawlezt: hur blev det då? fick du igång trådlösa med livecdn?
<frippera> Krawlezt, precis....fungerar det där så behöver du inte vara nojjig
<Philip5> är det wifi du kör eller mobilt internet?
<Krawlezt> Philip5: Installerade och var tvungen att restarta så gjorde det men eftersom det var en livcd så stod det att jag var tvungen att installera igen.
<Krawlezt> Men har haft Ubuntu förr och det har fungerat.
<Philip5> varför installerar du inte dualboot då? då har du ju kvar windows ändå och kan testa ubuntu
<Philip5> funkar det som du vill raderar du windows efteråt
<Krawlezt> Det är jätte konstigt med min dator så dualboot vill inte fungera ibland men det kanske är värt att testa? :O
<Krawlezt> Dock gjorde jag fel då men nu har det fungerat dom senaste gånger jag har gjort det.
<Philip5> då så
<Philip5> då har du ju inget att förlora om du har utrymme
<Krawlezt> Okej Philip5 vi syns om 30min jag ska dualboota.
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Krawlezt> Philip5: det fungerade :)
<Krawlezt> Ubuntu fungerar nu :)
<gorgo> klart det funkar
<gorgo> :)
<Linda^> vadå klart?
<Linda^> är väl inte så klart heller ;o
<gorgo> ubuntu funkar alltid
<gorgo> :D
<Krawlezt> Ni såg inte vad jag hade för Problem :)
<gorgo> hehe ne
<Linda^> 11.04 frunkar inte för mig
<Linda^> Så nä. Det funkar inte alltid :(
<gorgo> vad var det för prolem?
<gorgo> Linda^: kör du med unity?
<gorgo> vad e det som inte funkar?
<Linda^> nej, eftersom det inte funkar ;o
<Krawlezt> Hade trådlöst nätverk och var inte säker på om jag skulle får allt att fungera
<gorgo> aha
<Krawlezt> Det gamla Ubuntu var lite mer skönt tycker jag i nuläget. Gillar inte den där menyn.
<gorgo> gjorde inte jag heller
<gorgo> unity e främmat
<Krawlezt> gorgo: FÃ¥r man det nyaste firefox?
<Linda^> tycker både unity och gnome 3 lämpar sig bäst till surfplattor
<gorgo> ja
<gorgo> jag har nya firefox
<Krawlezt> Hm, okej. Kan man ta bort Unity och få classic?
<Linda^> du kan logga in med classic
<gorgo> finns ju gnome classic att välja när man loggar in
<Linda^> bara välja ubuntu classic
<Linda^> jaha
<Linda^> gnome kanske det heter
<gorgo> eller ubuntu classic
<gorgo> något av det :D
<Krawlezt> Vart väljer jag det?
<gorgo> kanske det som Linda^ skrev var rätt
<gorgo> i loginnen
<gorgo> där du loggar in
<gorgo> i gdm
<Linda^> Krawlezt: om du valt att man ska ange lösen för att logga in, så väljer du det där :P
<Linda^> på nederkanten allra längst ner
<Krawlezt> Då antar jag att jag måste logga ut nu? :P
<Linda^> annars får du väl logga ut, coh sedan logga in igen.. och då kan du välja :p
<Linda^> japp! :D
<Krawlezt> :D
<gorgo> lättast så ja :)
<Maxjezy> Hej
<Maxjezy> Hej hej
<Maxjezy> Hallå...
<Maxjezy> 123 om någon är vaken
<Linda^> Maxjezy: ja
<Linda^> hej
<Linda^> gomorgon
<Maxjezy> Hej linda
<Kraw> SÃ¥ja!
<Kraw> Hm, vart hittar man sina installerade programs mappar?
<Kraw> Ska lägga in ett irssi script.
<Kraw> Det var inget
<Linda^> ;o
<Kraw> Linda^: Grymt länge sedan jag använda Linux men börjar komma ihåg saker
<Linda^> Kraw: Haha. Jag kan ingenting om linux :)
<Kraw> :D
<Linda^> Jag googlar mig fram till mina problem
<Linda^> eller inte till problemen, men lösningarna iaf :p
<Kraw> Haha, jo det är nog bäst att hitta lösningen och inte problemet :)
<Linda^> Hehe
<Maxjezy> Puss
<Kraw> SÃ¥ja, Linda^
<Kraw> Nu har jag mitt script
<Kraw> Nu ska jag bara connecta till min bouncer på Quakenet
<Linda^> Okej;o
<Maxjezy> Wow...
<Maxjezy> Jag luktar illa nu.
<Linda^> Men tvätta!
<Linda^> :)
<Maxjezy> Riktigt illa
<Linda^> Ta en dusch
<Maxjezy> Puss
<Linda^> Meh
<Maxjezy> Stå och sova nu. Puss
<Linda^> stå :D
<Kraw> Usch, hatar att installera Wine..
<Kraw> NickServ, finns det eller hur kör ni?
<Linda^> haha
<Linda^> de kör nog inte med nickserv här
<Markslap> Jo.
<Markslap> Det är Freenode.
<Kraw> Det får nog bli imorgon jag fixar sådant. Ska fixa allt standard nu som att ställa väckarklockan och fixa lite i Ubuntu
<Linda^> Kraw: Du får det att låta som att du varit i ide i typ.. hur många år som helst, och nu bestämt dig för att hitta tillbaka till internet :)
<Kraw> Hehe, nejdå :)
<dagon_> jisses, kollar lyxfällan
<Kraw> Jag har hittat tillbaka till mitt rätta jag.
<dagon_> de röker 8 limpor cigg i månaden
<dagon_> hur lyckas man
<Kraw> Det går inte
<Kraw> Jag röker cirka 3-5st paket i veckan.
<dagon_> samma här typ
<dagon_> fast jag snusar också
<dagon_> så det blir nog mindre rök
<Kraw> Får man fråga vad du röker? :)
<dagon_> level
<dagon_> för jag är fattig
<Kraw> Jag snusade förr men kan inte göra båda.
<Kraw> Level är fan så mycket bättre än LM iaf.
<dagon_> helt klart
<dagon_> bättre än pall mall också
<Kraw> Ja usch
<dagon_> pall mall smakar bara aceton
<Kraw> Hehe, jag har precis slutat med Prince röda och börja köra Camel blå, om jag inte kör Level röda.
<dagon_> röd prince kör jag när jag vill unna mig själv nåt
<dagon_> när jag varit duktig
#ubuntu-se 2012-04-30
<realubot> God morgon.
<lag^> morrn
<Tekk_> morgon.
<lag^> just vaknat, eller inte lagt er än?
<Tekk_> jag?
<realubot> Jag vaknade nu.
<lag^> Tekk_: båda, så svara du med om du vill :)
<lag^> realubot: But why0+
<realubot> Jag ställde klockan på 6 och vaknade nu.
<realubot> That's why.
<lag^> ahaja
<lag^> när somnade du?
<realubot> Typ 0:00 eller något.
<lag^> okej
<realubot> Så inte så många timmar sömn men tillräckligt.
<lag^> funkar väl
<realubot> Det får duga.
<realubot> Jag ska ändå inte göra något vettigt idag.
<lag^> inte ut och supa med de andra barnen?
<Tekk_> lag^: nej, jag är amerikansk.
<lag^> Tekk_: Jaha
<realubot> lag^: Jag ska inte ut och supa.
<lag^> nähä
<realubot> Den stora frågan är om det är helgdag idag eller om butiker m.m. har öppet som vanligt.
<realubot> lDu då?
<realubot> lag^:
<lag^> beror på var du bor :)
<lag^> men det är tydligen ingen röd dag :o
<realubot> lag^: Jag bor så klart i Göteborg.
<lag^> inte på den kalendern jag såg.
<lag^> du bor väl lite utanför?
<realubot> lag^: Mm, såg också att det inte var röd dag.
<lag^> jag trodde 1 maj var en röd dag. Det har jag alltid trott
<lag^> eller är det bara en vanlig dag d man inte "jobbar"
<realubot> Jag tror det är en vanlig dag men där folk smiter från jobbet lite tidigare eller tar kompledigt, typ.
<realubot> lag^: 1 maj är röd dag?
<lag^> inte enligt kalendern jag såg
<lag^> får undersöka det där vidare
<realubot> Hm, i min kalender är det det.
<lag^> men nu slog det mig också att det inte är 1 maj idag
<lag^> så det var inget
<realubot> Dock s bytte dom ju ut någon helgdag mot nationaldagen.
<lag^> ja.. frågan är vilken
<realubot> Google knows.
<lag^> Säkerligen
<realubot> Dock så är väl butiker öppna även på helgdagar nuförtiden.
<lag^> Återigen, beror på var man bor :P
<realubot> Netto där jag köper min lågstatusmat har öppet som på söndagar på 1:a maj.
<lag^> gött
<realubot> Du bor ju i Sthlm?
<realubot> Dom har ju minst lika bra öppetider som Göteborg.
<lag^> ja, men nu talade jag rent generellt
<realubot> Ja, ja.
 * realubot funderar på att demonstrera mot Microsoft på 1:a maj.
<realubot> Det kanske slutar som när Patrik Carnbäck firade sin svensexa i 1:a majtåget i Göteborg: http://wwwc.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/9805/02/carnback.html
<realubot> Men detta minns inte ni för då var ni bara barnet.
<realubot> :)
<realubot> lag^: Ledig från skolan mån, tis eller?
<realubot> Eftersom du inte har koll på dagarna?
<lag^> yess
<lag^> nä, nu tar jag och sover en sväng minsann
<lag^> godnatt!
<realubot> Jaha ja.
<realubot> Sov gott då då-
<realubot> 32GB USB-minne, fri frakt (tror jag): http://www.clasohlson.com/se/USB-2.0-minne-Sandisk-Cruzer-32-GB/Pr384770000
<realubot> 199 kr.
<realubot> Tveksamt om detäs så billigt eg.
<realubot> *det är
<itmannen> Godmorgon grymma värld. Ännu en dag på barrikaderna
<phnom> Woooo
<realubot> "4 av 10 journalister tycker att Miljöpartiet är det bästa partiet, visar en ny undersökning."
<realubot> "Näst populäraste parti bland journalisterna är Vänsterpartiet med 15 procent. Därefter kommer S och M på 14 procent var."
<realubot> Lite offtopic-info så här på morgonen.
<itmannen> Gamla nyheter. Dom har alltid varit vänsterorienterade
<realubot> itmannen: Det är du och Sven Wolter som står på barrikaderna.
<itmannen> :)
<realubot> Han babblar ju lite då och då om att "stäla sig på barrikaderna".
<itmannen> Jo jag vet :)
<realubot> itmannen: Blir det några barn gjorda i dag då?
<itmannen> realubot:  Det hoppas jag verkligen inte. :)
<realubot> Du ska inte ut och supa och slåss, göra stan till en krigszon?
<realubot> Spöa upp några Windows-users i förebyggande syfte.
<realubot> Nehe, inte det.
<itmannen> Nä jag sitter hos morsan i dödens väntrum
<realubot> Usch då. Igen.
<realubot> http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/4167/jmg.png
<realubot> Direkt från JMG-rapporten om journlisternas partisympatier.
<realubot> Vänsterpartiet och Miljöpartiet är ju kraftigt överrepresenterade jämfört med bland vanliga väljare.
<itmannen> Nu ska jag flörta med sköterskorna så jag får nybryggt kaffe
<larsemil> morrn
<realubot> Nybryggt kaffe. Jag trodde du var bättre än så på att flirta.
<larsemil> realubot: uppe tidigt eller uppe sent?
<realubot> God morgon herr larsemil.
<realubot> larsemil: Uppe tidigt faktiskt.
<realubot> Jag gick och la mig 0:00 och vaknade 4-5.
<larsemil> härligt!
<realubot> larsemil: Vad står på schemat i dag då?
<Nafallo> morning
<realubot> God morgon herr Nafallo.
<realubot> Nautilus är ju helt klart en svag länk i Ubuntu. Det tar för lång tid att starta och lista filer.
<larsemil> realubot: idag är det mest mailande och koll inför företagsköpet som slår igenom i morgon
<itmannen> Hm. Undrar om man kan smuggla in pilsner på detta vårdhem
 * Nafallo funderar pa att kopa en resevattenkokare
<Nafallo> om jag kan laga frukost pa mitt rum ar det troligare att jag borjar ata frukost igen :-)
<itmannen> Frukost är ett överskattat nöje
<Nafallo> fruost ar en nodvandig start av dagen
<Nafallo> svenska tecken daremot; ar ett overskattat noje
<itmannen> Struntprat. Detta är väl en Svensk ubuntu-kanal ?
<Nafallo> itmannen: nej. det ar rysk.
<itmannen> Suck
<itmannen> Undrar vem det var som tyckte jag var barnslig ;)
<Nafallo> fraga inte sa dumma fragor da :-P
<Nafallo> las topic
<itmannen> Nafallo funderar pa att kopa en resevattenkokare.Ontopic ?
<itmannen> Man ska inte kasta sten sittandes i ett glashus
<Nafallo> itmannen: vi har alltid tillatit en viss del av off-topic har. foredrar en vanlig ton. dessutom ar det on-topic till amnet, vilket var "god morgon"
<itmannen> När blev en resevattenkokare godmorgon ?
<Nafallo> nar man behover den till att skapa frukost
<Nafallo> anyway. nu ska jag at jobbhallet och hitta frukost
<itmannen> Nu är det på rätt väg. Vi kan snart få digitala kvitto ser jag på TV
 * larsemil sätter upp en till webbserver som ska lastbalansera den förra.
<itmannen> Nu är det dags att göra sig iordning och åka in till staden och kolla lite datagrejor.
<itmannen> Alltid så kan man väl hitta något som man inte behöver egentligen
<larsemil> haha visst är det så
<itmannen> Är adjö för nu tillåtet att skriva så gör jag det nu
<larsemil> tror det
<Haffe> Morgon.
<Haffe> Är det någon action här?
<andol> larsemil: Ähh, du borde klara din på en webbserver :P
<andol> http://www.devsigh.com/sigh/44
<Haffe> Det beror nog helt på hur kritisk verksamheten är.
<Haffe> Min hobbywebserver har ingen redundans, å andra sidan så förlorar jag ingen affärsverksamhet om den dör.
<Nafallo> Barre: ar du vaken annu?
<Nafallo> amelia: ar du vaken annu?
<Nafallo> andol: har du login pa adder fortfarande? :-)
 * Nafallo vill ha log_edit
<Haffe> Det är måndag förmiddag.
<Haffe> Hur kommer man igång med att arbeta?
<andol> Nafallo: Vad jag vet så ska kontot vara åtminstone disablat.
<Nafallo> andol: lust att kolla? jag ar pa g att gora massa sakerhetsuppdateringar pa en massa kritiska maskiner och vill logga det :-P
<andol> Nafallo: Har inte du konto på adder? :)
 * realubot följer den spännande dialogen mellan Nafallo och itmannen.
<realubot> God morgon och resevattenkokare. Ska dom få ihop det?
<andol> Nafallo: Förövrigt så kunde jag mycket riktigt inte logga in.
<Nafallo> andol: har inte med mig min privata nyckel :-P
<andol> Nafallo: Jomentitta, tror bestämt att jag lyckades hitta det skriptat bland en gammal säkerhetskopia. Torde vara oprivat nog att pastebin:a?
<Nafallo> andol: japp. tack.
<andol> http://paste.ubuntu.com/956901/
<Haffe> Hmmm.
<Haffe> Vara på jobbet en klämdag.
<Haffe> Det är otroligt lugnt och tyst.
<antii> Vara ledig.
 * Haffe sätter sig på antii
<Haffe> ÄR det rimligt att ett ~10 gb stort arkiv går ned till 3.6 gb med tar?
<Haffe> Varför kan jag inte spela Battlefield 3 i linux?
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Haffe> Hej.
<Haffe> Nejmen, ser man på.
<Haffe> Vatten förjagade huvudvärken från mitt huvud.
<Barre> Nafallo: jag e vaken
<Nafallo> Barre: var du inte alls. sluta ljug!
<Barre> jag jobbar, har jobbat sen 07:15, det är annat än vad man kan säga om dig Nafallo... sin slacker ;P
<Barre> s/sin/din/
<Nafallo> haha
<Nafallo> Barre: jag jobbar ocksa. det var darfor jag behovde log_edit ;-)
<Barre> har du pajjat log_edit?
<Barre> Nafallo: ^?
<Nafallo> Barre: nej. jag ville ha det pa $NEWJOB ;-)
<Barre> Nafallo: ?   för att inte förvirra mig ytterligare, vad kan jag göra för dig? :)
<Nafallo> Barre: ingenting. andol hade en backup av log_edit ;-)
<Barre> Nafallo: ahhh... jag förstår... då somnar jag om ;)
<Nafallo> Barre: haha
<Barre> !kaka | andol
<ubot2> andol: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<einand> digikam är otroligtt buggigt
<einand> åäö
<larsemil> alltså är det bara jag eller är windows-sysadmins bara bra på exakt det de måste kunna och inget mer?
<larsemil> http://files.msurma.net/wykop/1120247/zegarek.php
<Barre> larsemil: svårt att tro att samtliga windows-sysadmins är exakt likadana ;P
<madbear> larsemil: så funkar väl allt i windows?
<madbear> du kan vara skitbra på typ C# men du behöver inte veta ett piss om hur en dator funkar :P
<Barre> larsemil: länken var grym dock :)
<realubot> Skärp er.
<itmannen> Det belv inte så mycket datagrejor handlade idag. Bara 2 fläktunderlägg till bärbara och några datasladdar
<itmannen> Så nu är det rast vila resten av dagen
<itmannen> Mycket ska man få läsa. Citat Nymfoman höll man fången som sexslav. Kvinnan träffade man på buss Han hittades efter 36 timmar gråtande på gatan.
<itmannen> Han körde säkdert ubuntu. Därav kvinnans lusta
<Peyam> hej
<Peyam> jag kör unity nu på 12.04
<Peyam> hur byter jag till vanligt? för musen fryser ibland
<Peyam> eller klickar itne när den ska
<Peyam> kan ngn hjälpa
<itmannen> Då lär det väl vara musen det är fel på
<Peyam> den funkade perfekt på xp
<Peyam> den e ifs tillverkad av MS
<Peyam> datorn är 6 år gammal
<itmannen> Det ska inte ha någon betydelse egentligen
<Peyam> ja
<itmannen> Och att musen fryser när du kör unity har nog heller inte med saken att göra. Det blir nog lika. Har du testat 2D
<Peyam> jag körde bara ubuntu
<Peyam> ska jag köra ubuntu 2D?
<itmannen> Nja. ska och ska. Du kan väl prova
<Peyam> itmannen: Min pappa skjriver pjäser på kurdiska mnen
<Peyam> men kurdiska bokstäver ser konstigt ut i LIberoffice
<itmannen> Peyam:  Jo men har du laddat in rätta ordlistor odyl
<Peyam> jag bara la till kurdiska (Irak,Arabiskt) till tangentbord språket
<Peyam> och vissa bokstäver har en hel annan font än andra
<Peyam> och sitter inte ihop med andra bokstäver
<itmannen> Peyam:  Det kan jag tyvärr inte hjälpa dig med. Sorry
 * itmannen bugar för kamrat carpen
<swecarp> itmannen,  tackar
<swecarp> ut och lek pyroman i kväll
<itmannen> swecarp:  Snart dags för en varmkorv vid en massa bråte som brinner ?
<swecarp> itmannen,  inte för mig skall hem till ett par grannar
<itmannen> swecarp:  Jag ska sitta här i lugn och ro. Men morsan och hustrun ska ränna ut och glo
<swecarp> flörta me sjuksystrarna igen
<itmannen> swecarp:  Umgås med grannar låter mindre roligt. Bättre att underhålla vårdpersonalen :)
 * itmannen tänkte köra balongdansen här senare
 * swecarp önskar att itmannen  lägger utt filmen på honom dansande balongdansen
<itmannen> :D
<swecarp> ok nu måste hjag logga ut sesd senare
<itmannen> swecarp:  Skulle köpa en massa ondödiga datagrejor i dag på stan. Men kom av mig
<swecarp> va
<itmannen> swecarp: Ha de
<maroufi> HEj
<maroufi> Det går inte att skriva höger till vänster i libreoffice
<maroufi> Knappen höger till vänster kommer inte till menyn närman trycker på synliga knappar
<itmannen> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/839/20120425133505.jpg/
<maxjezy> blåste ur windows och kör bara KDE nu
<maxjezy> men en grej, tror jag är satt som rot
<maxjezy> hur ser jag vad jag har för inloggningsrättigheter
<markus> testa att starta en terminal och skriv: whoami
<markus> eller 'id'
<rensvind_> hur kollar jag vad för hårdvara som är till mid trådlösa nät? Det slutade fungera när jag uppgraderade till 12.04
<maxjezy> Philip5: vad heter nvidia driverserna?
<rensvind_> heter de inte bara "nv"?
<itmannen> Nope
<Philip5> nvidia-current
<Philip5> tjena swecarp
<Philip5> är du inte ut och kollar på brasa?
<swecarp> Philip5,  hejsan nej brasa har vi ingen i närhten här
<Philip5> ajdå
<Philip5> jag ska precis och kolla på sånt här. finns gott om dem här i uppsala
<swecarp> ska du lyssna på sången av uppsala kören
<Philip5> det också
<Philip5> måste sätta fart nu
<Philip5> ciao
<swecarp> Philip5,  har stött på lite problem här med mina biölder hoppas att jag kan lösa det genom att ladda ner dom igen
<realubot> Yo!
<realubot> https://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/29/technology/google-engineer-told-others-of-data-collection-fcc-report-reveals.html?_r=1&ref=technology
<maroufi> itmannen: löste skiten. kör nu 2d och la till en package till libre. man fick aktivera ngt för mellanöster skit
<Peyam> peyam här asså
<Nafallo> omnomindianfood
<Peyam> en fråga
<Peyam> man måste skrollahögst upp för o stänga ff tex
<Peyam> och även word
<Peyam> e det en bugg?
<maxjezy> vilket paket är det som gäller för nvidia grafik drivers
<realubot> maxjezy: nvidia-current
<maxjezy> realubot: okej
<maxjezy> jag kör linux nu på alla burkar
<maxjezy> ingen windows kvar
<realubot> Tuffing.
<maxjezy> tänkte jag skulle testa mig på utmaningen att fixa brännaren
<realubot> Vad är det för fel på brännaren?
<realubot> Googla produkt-id och något mer så hittar du kanske en lösning?
<realubot> Om systemet hittar brännare d.v.s.
<maxjezy> jorå, den bränner också
<maxjezy> men inte så att den lyckas läsa det sen igen
<maxjezy> ska bränna på segaste
<maxjezy> men först ladda ner en iso
<realubot> Skumt.
<realubot> Testat olika brännarprogram också?
<maxjezy> jo
#ubuntu-se 2012-05-01
<arand> Wey, git submoduler är skoj!
<spacebug-> jaså?
<spacebug-> kan dom dansa?
<realubot> "I ett uttalande från LG avslöjar teknikgiganten att det antal telefoner man lyckats sälja hittills med Windows-systemet är "en meningslös siffra"."
<realubot> https://svt.se/2.22584/1.2789824/annu_ett_fiasko_for_microsofts_mobilsatsning
<itmannen> Upp till kamp :)
<propus> itmannen: vaken?
<itmannen> Jodå. Tillfälligt :)
 * itmannen längtar hem
<propus> itmannen: nice :).. har du något förslag på vad mer jag kan kör för trevlig applikation i mitt cloud cluster?
<propus> vart är du?
<propus> itmannen: och du är inte intresserad av några sunfire v20z servrar? =)
<itmannen> propus:  Nja dåligt med förslag. Jag är hos morsan ute i landet och sitter i dödens väntrum
<itmannen> Jag vet inte riktigt vad dom serverna innebär
<propus> ok
<Philip5> är det många slagna hjältar här nu då som samlar sig efter gårdagens bragder och äventyr?!
<einand> Philip5: nä
 * einand försöker klura ut varför åäö inte fungerar i "inmatnings fönsret" i irssei, men utan problem i chatten
<Philip5> ja du verkar ha någon skum teckenkodning
<einand> ja, jag undrar varför, för det står utf-8 överallt
<Philip5> något overridar tydligen det
<Philip5> eller så har du missat något
<einand> 11:25:08 recode = ON
<einand> 11:25:08 recode_autodetect_utf8 = ON
<einand> 11:25:08 recode_fallback = iso-8859-15
<einand> 11:25:08 recode_out_default_charset = UTF-8
<einand> 11:25:08 recode_transliterate = ON
<Philip5> jag kör inte irssi själv så jag har ingen koll på vad som behöver sättas
<Philip5> kanske den kör din fallback ändå
<einand> hittat felet tror jag
<einand> -bash: warning: setlocale: LC_ALL: cannot change locale (sv_SE.UTF8): No such file or directory
<einand> nu fungerar åäö iaf
<Philip5> ja
<einand> när jag ändra till en_US i stället
<Philip5> hurra
<einand> hjälper inte att export flaggorna är rätt, om språket inte är där
<Philip5> nepp
<Philip5> hur går det med din kamera då? är ni fotfarande bästa vänner?
<einand> Philip5: så goda vänner så jag kläppt 100GB och 20k exponeringar
<einand> så jag börjar oroa mig för att slita ut den
<Philip5> hehe
<einand> http://imgur.com/a/PZ2Ty#0
<Philip5> blev det många bilder på majbrasor igår?
<einand> Philip5: nä
<Philip5> du skulle skaffa dig en riktigt macoglugg ser jag
<einand> Philip5: nä
<Philip5> jo
<einand> aha
<einand> läste fel
<Philip5> värsta feta macron
<einand> tyckte du skrev att jag hade ;)
<Philip5> aha
<einand> det objektivet är ett 1200kr från elgiganten
<Philip5> eller kanske extension tubes till den du har
<einand> tycker det är ok för priset
<einand> nu vet jag iaf att ajg måste ha minst 500-600mm ojektiv
<einand> så tur att jag inte köpte ett dyrare
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<swecarp> kena Philip5
<Philip5> läget så här på första maj? skriver du plakat och sjunger upp din kampstämma inför eftermiddagen? eller det kanske är på förmiddagen sånt är??
<swecarp> nu går det inta att ladda ner bilder med digikam igen funkade i går
<Philip5> swecarp: najs, men vi får väl se hur länge det varar ;)
<einand> digikam är rätt otrevligt, långsamt, krashar hela tiden, och svårnavigerat
<Philip5> jag gillar digikam för vad det är
<einand> måste finnas nått bättre
<Philip5> digikam och aftershot pro är min kombo
<swecarp> jag gillar digikam men det enda som inte funkar är import av bilder
<swecarp> från kamerasn
<Philip5> swecarp: men import funkar väl nu?
<einand> för mig krashar digikam lite då och då, helt spontant
<Philip5> nästan aldrig för mig
<swecarp> import funkade i går men inte i dag
<Philip5> swecarp: är det ödets nyck som styr om du får importera eller inte?
<einand> jag slängde in ubuntu 12.04 igår med
<einand> och inte installerat något specielt annat, förutom spotify
<swecarp> verkar som om att det funkar en gång sedan funkar det inte igen
<Philip5> jag lugnar mig med 12.04 tills jag får mitt fixade moderkort så jag kan köra min vanliga hårdvara igen
<einand> 12.04 är fastikst, snudd på att jag kan säga att ubuntu är bra
<einand> enda är  batteri tiden
<Philip5> heja kubuntu!
<swecarp> kubuntu REGERAR
<einand> http://www.expressen.se/gt/sa-har-luktar-en-riktig-svinrov/
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> är det där vad som kallas grävande journalistik?!? ;)
<einand> WTF, varför kan inte ubuntu mounta extFAT?
<einand> alla mina bilder :(
<Philip5> einand: https://launchpad.net/~relan/+archive/exfat
<einand> Philip5: jo hitta, bara irriterande att ubuntu inte stöder det som default
<Philip5> verkar ju vara beta än så de kanske inte har det som default då
<Philip5> wb swecarp
<swecarp> tackar Philip5
<einand> detta var ju skit irriterande
<einand> blir bara omständiga procedurer nu ju
<einand> urk, den fuse implemntationen är ju grymt långsam :(
<Philip5> finns det något annat än genom fuse då?
<einand> vet inte
<einand> trodde bara att linuxkärnan hade lika gott stöd som alla andra os
<Philip5> andra os? som windows menar du?
<R2D21> VÃ¥rsolens glans
<Philip5> verkligen
<R2D21> Ska man va så seriös att man sår sallad i två omgångar?
<Philip5> hehe, det var en bra fråga som du inte får något svar på av mig iaf :)
<R2D21> Hehe ok. Ahh jag har en ny dator på prov ute i garaget. Ska se om jag kan få det trådlösa att funka bättre med annan styrenhet.
<R2D21> Medans maskinen jobbar så kan man påta lite i landet under tiden.
<Philip5> ambitiöst
<R2D21> När man mekar bilar behöver man ofta tillgång till internet och självklart strömmande radio.
<Philip5> så klart men jag tänkte mer på att leka i landet
<swecarp> R2D21,  idag behöver man varea datateckniker för att laga en mordärn bil
<hplc> morrn
<R2D21> swecarp, Jo och dessutom finns så mycket material upplaggt på nätet.
<R2D21> Philip5, Det är bara ca 3m2. Försöker hålla nivån efter hur mycket tid man har.
<swecarp> jajemensan general agenterna har ju hela sitt reservdels och verkstads litteratur upp lagt såp man kan logga in wia weben
<R2D21> swecarp, Fördelen är de märkesklubbar som finns som har kunskaper om det mesta.
<swecarp> R2D21,  jag kan säga en sak märkesklubbarna har fel ibland men dom hjälper till ibland jag jobbar med reservdelar till mercedes och där kan det bli lite tok o bland
<R2D21> swecarp, Ofta missförstånd osv.
<swecarp> R2D21,  just presis har haft inne folk på jobbet som läst något på ett forum men inte kollat upp det så det gäller deras bil
<R2D21> swecarp, Eller om det skiljer mellan årsmodellerna / ramnummer Klassiker WW polo 98-99  tre olika ramnummer på samma årtal
<R2D21> On Topic. Skillnad på en drivrutin som det står STA och inte efter? t.ex RT2870STA
<Haffe> Yeayh.
<Haffe> Nu har jag två skärmar igen.
<R2D21> Gött haffe vi pratade skärmar för tre årsedan när jag började med ubuntu. (8.10)
<hplc> Haffe: hade du inte ca 12 stycken?
<hplc> hade varit mäktigt, visserligen enklare med projector kanske, men geek faktor är högre med 12 screens
<Haffe> hplc: Jag har gjort mig av med de flesta.
<hplc> Haffe: damn jag hade behövt nån
<spacebug-> finns det nått sätt att slänga in flera src/dst i en och samma rsync-rad? Jag använder nu rsync över ssh och får ju då skriva in lösenordet men jag skulle helst bara vilja göra det en gång men rsynca fler saker
<hplc> spacebug: varför använder du inte publickey i stället för passwd?
<hplc> ssh-copy-id -i ~/.ssh/id_dsa.pub namn@datornamn för att överföra key
<spacebug-> hum.. ska kolla mer på det då.. tack
<itmannen> Så var stadsbesöket avklarat. Åter på plats
<itmannen> Nu blir det snart dags att grupper om till uteplatsen där solen lyser ljuvligt
<itmannen> Perfekt. Nu finns det en app från TomTom som kan varna för fartkameror
<itmannen> Tyvärr inte helt gratis. 15 för en månad eller 176 för ett år. Men det lär man spara in snabbt
<Fogge> ...eller så kör man lagligt
<Fogge> Men jag vet inte
<hplc> nja det är väl skatt på alkohol, tobak, fortkörningsböter, parkeringsböter och bensinskatt som gör att regeringen har sitt goda gumör i alla lägen
<hplc> *humör*
<kodein> det är väl bara att plocka ner regskyltarna och köra
<kodein> eller inse att hastighetsbegränsningarna finns av en anledning, förstås
<_Trullo> heh, varnar för fartkameror.. telias karttjänst har väl det oxo?
<_Trullo> har funnits till tomtom i massa år iallafall, rätt behändigt, men lite struligt när det väl piper till och man inte vet vilken hastighet man ska hålla
<kodein> och sen visar det sig att fartkameran är i andra riktningen ;)
<Haffe> Ibland så hatar jag cyklar.
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<johanbr> tack tack :)
<Philip5> johanbr: skrivs det någe om stundande hockey-vm där borta då?
<johanbr> det gör det säkert :) men jag följer inte direkt sport...
<Philip5> nämen
<Philip5> det måste man göra om man är i kanada! :D
<johanbr> jo, i alla fall hockey...
<Philip5> precis
 * johanbr jobbar numera två kvarter från Bell Centre
<Philip5> tror du får ställa dig i skamvrån en stund ;)
<johanbr> jo, folk tar för givet att man gillar hockey... speciellt om man är svensk :)
<Philip5> så klart
<flaskorm> "cat /etc/issue ; sudo do-release-upgrade" => "Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS ; No new release found" ! Ska det inte gå att uppgrader nu?
<spacebug-> flaskorm: jo
<_Trullo> nä
<_Trullo> juli
<spacebug-> va?
<_Trullo> när 12.04.1 kommer
<spacebug-> är det så från LTS till LTS?
<_Trullo> jupp, man ska vänta tills dom värsta buggarna är tillrättade
<_Trullo> så 2 månader till får du stå ut
<spacebug-> ..om du inte vill installera om istället då. Jag gör nog helst en freshinstall från install två år tillbaka men alla är vi olika
<_Trullo> asch.. det lär funka
<_Trullo> orka fresh install
<Philip5> wb swecarp
<_Trullo> e ju ett jädra meck i windows.. hur ska det inte vara i linux då :)
<swecarp> Philip5,  tackar
<Philip5> swecarp: nu vet jag iaf 2 saker jag kommer uppdatera på min ppa för 12.04 :)
<Philip5> swecarp: såg att jag omnämns i den ena grejens changelog också :P
<swecarp> vad är det för någott då
<Philip5> en  ny version av libgphoto2 och exiv2
<swecarp> bra då kanske det funkar för mig mer än engång då
<swecarp> Philip5,  gör du en luminance till 12,04
<Philip5> vet inte om det var några ändringar för just canon med nyaste libgphoto
<Philip5> ja så småning om
<swecarp> bra
<swecarp> Philip5,  Tackar jag vill ju testa min översättning så småningom
<Philip5> kanske inte göra något åt 12.04 alls förrän jag får tillbaka mitt moderkort så jag kan köra min i7a igen
<swecarp> Philip5,  lugnadig tills du har din riktiga maskin igång
<swecarp> Philip5,  blev det garanti på moderkortet
<spacebug-> det här med att xubuntu/lubuntu bara har tre år på LTS:en, det måste väl va själva DE:et då eller? För det använder väl samma förråd va det gäller uppdateringar för kernel/program i övrigt så att säga
<Philip5> vet inte än. kortet är hos asus för att de ska göra bedömningen. verkar kunna ta 1-2 veckor
<realubot> Ställ er på barrikaderna!
<Philip5> swecarp: ser du något namn du känner igen i changelogen här för senaste versionen?!?! :D  http://exiv2.org/changelog.html
<realubot> !kaka | Philip5
<ubot2> Philip5: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<Philip5> hehe
<swecarp> Philip5,  nej jag känner inte igen någon i den chanel logen :_)
<Philip5> pfff
<maxjezy> fick min nya android idag  :)
<maxjezy> samsung galaxy GIO, helt klart den bästa av androids jag haft hittills
<swecarp> Philip5,  svensk som du är så var du ju tvungen att bifoga en bild på en älg hehe
<swecarp> Philip5,  kolla detta http://sourceforge.net/projects/gphoto/files/libgphoto/2.4.14/
<spacebug-> haha nu försökte jag dubbelklicka på telefonen, för nån vecka sen försökte jag sänka volymen på tv:n med snabbtangenterna jag bindat på datorn. Skylla på åldern? stress? =)
<realubot> spacebug-: Det är sådant beteende som ser dåligt ut om du gör det under en anställningsintervju för ett IT-jobb.
<spacebug-> haha
<realubot> Och ännu konstigare tycker dom att du är för att du har med dig ditt tangentbord och försöker styra deras TV med det.
<spacebug-> :)
<coobra> spacebug-:  ?
<itmannen> 24 timmar kvar så är jag fri ett tag igen
<realubot> itmannen: Tråkigt att polisen har tagit dig men jag är inte förvånad...
<itmannen> realubot:  :D . Nja nu var det inte det. Fri från att sitta och glo hos morsan
<realubot> itmannen: ;)
<spacebug-> tjena coobra
<coobra> tja
<spacebug-> alles gut?
 * itmannen skanar sitt bredband och sina datorer hemma
<itmannen> *saknar
<coobra> spacebug-:  sådär
<R2D21> (Loggar in från datorerna inne senare)
<coobra> huh
<Philip5> swecarp: vad skulle jag kolla på med länken du postade?
<itmannen> swecarp: Godafton kamrat Carpen
<swecarp> Philip5,  det libgphoto så var det ett par buggar fixade gällande canon verkar det som
<swecarp> itmannen,  god afton
<itmannen> swecarp:  Bränt några häxor på bål igår ?
<swecarp> så det är ide att bygga med det ny libgphoto
<swecarp> nej och du sufar hör hastighet eller
 * swecarp känner doften av nybakade bullar
<itmannen> swecarp:  Hm. men imorgon kväll så är surfar jag hemma igen med riktigt bredband
<swecarp> itmannen,  bra
<itmannen> swecarp:  Jag är benägen att hålla med dig. Måste fixa ett bättre mobilt bredband
<Philip5> swecarp: jo men det är väl bara canongrejer som använder ptp2 grejer och inte själva canons drivis
<itmannen> Dom påstår att NET ska vara bra
<phibxr> itmannen, i Sverige är bålen åtminstone tomma. här bränner vi häxfigurer på sankt hans. :P
<itmannen> Ok
<swecarp> Philip5, har ingen aning
<Philip5> :)
<jenny> BankId på 12.04 x64...hur får jag till det?
<coobra> googlar
<realubot> Ja, hur får man till det? Det har jag undrat sedan jag kom in i kanalen första gången.
<Nafallo> ibland undrar jag hur realubot far till det.
<realubot> coobra: Det vet jag inte om man gör för då googlar man nog upp massa gamla guider som inte gäller längre.
<realubot> jenny: Det finns en readme-fil i bankid-arkivet som du laddar ner.
<_Trullo> bankid e fan kass, funkar inte alls på win7
<jenny> realubot: kommer bara till sidan att "Din plattform Linux 64-bit stöds inte"
<realubot> jenny: Skapa en katalog som heter BANKID i din Hemkatalog. Packa upp allt som ligger i paketet från bankid i BANKID-katalogen. Stega in i BAKID med: cd $HOME/BANKID och skriv sedan sudo ./<filnamn>.sh i
<realubot> där <filnamn> är namnet på installationsfilen till just din version av bankid.
<jenny> realubot: kan inte ens hämta ner programmet
<realubot> jenny: Ok.
<realubot> Det ska finnas en länk till att ladda ner bankidtill 64-bitars.
<jenny> hittar inte den länken
<realubot> jenny: http://support.bankid.com/Global/supportbankidcom/pdf/Lathund%20f%c3%b6r%20BankID%20s%c3%a4kerhetsprogram_4.18_Linux.pdf
<realubot> Där har du en guide.
<jenny> realubot: på "install.bankid.com" kommer det bara upp att min version inte stöds
<realubot> jenny: wget https://install.bankid.com/Download?defaultFileId=Linux
<HakanS> jenny: Här är direktlänken för att ladda ner bankid: https://install.bankid.com/Download/VerifyInstallation?defaultFileId=Linux
<jenny> Thanx :)
<realubot> jenny: Använd det här istället: wget https://install.bankid.com/Download?defaultFileId=Linux -O BISP-4.19.0.11351.tar
<realubot> jenny: Sedan skapar du bankid-katalogen med: mkdir BANKID
<realubot> Och packar upp bankid-filerna med: tar -xvf BISP-4.19.0.11351.tar -C $HOME/BANKID
<realubot> jenny: Kolla sedan innehållet i BANKID-katalogen med: ls -l $HOME/BANKID
<realubot> Ligger filerna där nu?
<realubot> Då ska det gå att installera. DEt är möjligt att du måste göra något hack för att få 32-bitars BankID att fungera i 64-bitars Ubuntu.
<realubot> Du kanske måste installera dessa paket för att få det att fungera i 64-bitars: sudo apt-get install ia32-libs nspluginwrapper
<realubot> Och ev. därefter köra: sudo nspluginwrapper -i /usr/local/lib/personal/libplugins.so
<Nafallo> ehrm. ar inte ia32-libs deprecated nu nar vi har multiarch?
<realubot> Jag vet inte.
<realubot> Det kanske det är.
<realubot> jenny: I.s.f. ska du kanske inte göra så. :)
<Nafallo> isf kommer man behova installera sakerna det behover, men som 32-bitars :-P
<Nafallo> lycka till osv...
 * Nafallo vet inte vilka libs som behovs
<realubot> jenny: Tips: Installera 32-bitars Ubuntu 12.04 i VirtualBox, installera BankID där, exportera det virtuella systemet till ett USB-minne och ha som backup. Ställ in Ubuntu i vbox på att automatiskt installera alla säkerhetsuppdateringar.
<Nafallo> haha
<Nafallo> typiskt realubot tips :-)
<jenny> rätt smidigt med bankid typ.... :/
<realubot> Det är omständigt men då har du ett system bara för bankärenden och det gör inget om du "leker sönder" vanliga Ubuntu för du återställer ditt bank-os lätt som en plätt genom att importa din virtuella Ubuntu 12.04 installation.
<HakanS> jenny: Hur går det?
<jenny> lite dåligt tålamod typ... :/
<jenny> allt bara för en sketen deklaration...
<HakanS> jenny: Hur långt har du kommit?
<jenny> tar: BISP-4.19.0.11351.tar: Funktion "open" misslyckades: Filen eller katalogen finns inte
<realubot> jenny: Problemet är att BankId kräver 32-bitars Ubuntu och du använder 64-bitars. Det enklaste sättet att slippa bry sig är att installera Ubuntu 32-bitars i VirtualBox och sedan BankID där. Då tar du enkelt en säkerhetskopia på ditt bank-operativsystem och har som reserv på ett USB-minne om datorn skulle krascha eller om du moddar sönder ditt värdsystem, d.v.s. Ubuntu 64-bitars.
<realubot> jenny: Om tar inte hittar filen så heter den något annat.
<realubot> jenny: Skriv den här raden så löser det "allt":
<jenny> installerar virtualbox...
<David-A> jenny: jag installerade bankid i en virtuelll maskin, inte för 32bit utan för att jag inte litade på att de som gjort bankid inte skulle förstöra mitt system. Jag kör det i Qemu som också finns i förråden.
<realubot> mkdir $HOME/BANKID; cd $HOME/BANKID; wget https://install.bankid.com/Download?defaultFileId=Linux -O BISP-4.19.0.11351.tar; tar xvf BISP-4.19.0.11351.tar
<HakanS> jenny: Det är onödigt att gå via Virtualbox. Det fungerar ypperligt att installera BankId i ett 64-bitarssystem.
<realubot> Därefter ska alla filerna som hör till BankID ligga i en katalog som heter BANKID i din Hemkatalog.
<realubot> Doc ås återstår fortfarande att få 32-bitars BankID att fungera i 64-bitars Ubuntu.
<realubot> *Dock
<jenny> japp...där är vi nu då...
<realubot> HakanS: En genväg blir ofta en senväg.
<jenny> känner mig ensam med 64 bit..
 * itmannen kör bankID i ubuntu 64 bitars
<HakanS> Jag kör 64-bitars.
<jenny> har ju liksom funkat förr
<jenny> men med lite meck...känns som jag tappat massor i huvet :/
<HakanS> BankId fungerar ypperligt.
<realubot> HakanS: Jag kör BankID i en virtuell installation i vbox och det fungerar hur bra som helst. Smidigt att ha på en LTS-version om man vill installera nya versioner av Ubuntu som värdsystem innan nästa LTS-version.
<HakanS> jenny: Har du packat upp tar-filen?
<jenny> HakanS: jo
<_Trullo> min dosa e kass vid bankid.. seg som fan
<realubot> Slipper installera om BankID i sista minuten när man ska betala räkningar, deklarera m.m.
<jenny> ska säga upp deklarationen :)
<_Trullo> fixa autogiro så slipper du betala räkningar :)
<jenny> och oranga kuvertet
<itmannen> http://itmannen.se/?p=2351#more-235- Funkar även i 12.04 och 10
<HakanS> jenny: I terminalen går du till katalogen då du packade upp filen.
<realubot> itmannen: sudo apt-get install ia32-libs nspluginwrapper
<realubot> itmannen: Out of date?
<itmannen> realubot:  Nä inte speciellt
<itmannen> Huvudsaken det funkar som det ska
<jenny> :D
<jenny> nu funkar det :)       "sudo nspluginwrapper -i /usr/local/lib/personal/libplugins.so"
<jenny> nu ska jag bara skaffa ett giltigt bankid och deklarera....
<realubot> Nafallo: Vad pratade du om då?
<itmannen> realubot:  Haha :)
<HakanS> jenny: Gott.
<realubot> Att ia32-libs var ute?
<jenny> hatar deklarationer... :/
<realubot> jenny: Varför deklarerar du då?
<realubot> Jag vet inte någon i den här kanalen som gör det.
<jenny> hihi
<David-A> får man välja?
<jenny> fått för mig att jag lär göra det...
 * itmannen deklarerar elektroniskt sen många år
<_Trullo> jag har valt bort deklaration, staten fixar det åt mig
<realubot> Starta ett IT-företag som ni säljer för 100 miljoner så behöver du inte bry dig. Du har råd med skönstaxering.
<realubot> Det är bara fattiglappar som deklarerar. Folk som inte har råd att skit i deklarationen.
<David-A> Ska ha en lapp "inga deklarationer tack" på brevlådan :)
 * realubot spänner sina biceps.
<itmannen> realubot:  Om man är som mig. Då blir det skönhetsdeklaration
<maxjesy> nu kör jag windows 8 på stationära
<jenny> har funderat på det...är nog lite feg typ
<itmannen> vem bryr sig
<realubot> itmannen: Jag kan tänka mig att du bara går in på Skatteverkets kontor och spänner dina nya biceps så sätter dom "Deklarerat - OK" på dig i datorn.
<itmannen> realubot: :) Jag kan inte rå för att jag har en välbyggd och vacker kropp
<realubot> itmannen: Synd att du får betala extra skatt för din snygga kropp bara.
<realubot> bicepsskatt
<itmannen> realubot:  Det är smällar man få ta när man är en ståtlig alphahane
<realubot> +1% i inkomstskatt för varje cm i omkrets över 30 cm.
<realubot> Nafallo: Tur att itmannen vet var skåpet ska stå när du velar till det om ia32-libs.
<itmannen> realubot:  Nja. det var ett tips bara som funkar för mig. Jag har slutat flytta skåp :)
<realubot> itmannen: "20:10 < Nafallo> ehrm. ar inte ia32-libs deprecated nu nar vi har multiarch?
<realubot> "
<jenny> flyter på super med deklarationen :)     Tekniskt fel. Försök igen.
<itmannen> Flytta skåp gjorde jag förr i tiden när man var en casanova på dansgolvet
<realubot> jenny: Det är väl sista dagen i dag?
<jenny> gått om tid, nästan ett dygn till godo :)
<jenny> 2/5 23.59 är deadline :)
 * itmannen deklarerade digtalt i år så fort det gick
<markus> oj!
<realubot> Då hinner du med många krascher på Skatteveerkets server innan stängningsdags.
<jenny> hihi
<markus> när ska deklarationen vara inne???
<jenny> borde gå att deklarera via Fb :D
<jenny> markus: 2/5 23.59 är deadline  för deklarationen :)
<markus> gutt... jag tror jag borde kunna smsa in den
<realubot> markus: I dag.
<realubot> Vad händer om man kommer in med deklarationen en dag för sent?
<itmannen> Förseningsavgift på 1000 tror jag
<realubot> itmannen: Oj, oj.
<itmannen> realubot:  Grattis :)
<realubot> itmannen: Haha, jag har deklarerat.
<realubot> Det gjorde jag för flera veckor sedan.
<itmannen> realubot:  Jaha . Vilken tur
<realubot> itmannen: Det trodde du inte va?
<itmannen> realubot:  Nja faktiskt inte
<realubot> Haha
<realubot> Vad tror du om mig itmannen.
<itmannen> realubot:  Inte lämpligt att ange i ett forum :D
<realubot> I framtiden kommer man nog kunna deklarera när man vill under året. Fyll ai uppgifter undan för undan och sedan låser sig deklarationen ett speciellt datum.
<itmannen> Tvivlar starkt
<_Trullo> pappret lär ju försvinna snart
<_Trullo> den elektroniska låser väl dygnet innan eller nått
<realubot> itmannen: Tvivla på du. Jag har läst det.
<itmannen> realubot:  Tror du på allt du läser ?
<itmannen> Pappret kommer aldrig att försvinna. Möjligen minska i förbrukning
<realubot> itmannen: Jag säger inte att pappersdeklarationen kommer att försvinna. Jag säger att man i framtiden nog kommer att kunna deklarera när man vill under året fram t.o.m. ett speciellt datum då deklarationen blir "låst".
<itmannen> realubot:  Det med pappret var till Trulle
<jenny> struntar i deklarationen...dom håller inte webbplatsen öppen..
<HakanS> realubot, itmannen:  ia32-libs behövs inte för att installera BankId i 64-bitars Ubuntu.
<_Trullo> samma som med telefonkatalogen, skicka in ett brev o säg att man inte vill ha pappersvarianten
<Snille> Någon som kan förklara hur man kan montera ett "share" över SSH (SSHFS) med en användare så att alla användare på burken kan komma åt det som ligger i. Jag använde denna guide (http://www.howtoforge.com/mounting-remote-directories-with-sshfs-on-ubuntu-11.10) som "template" men får det bara att funka att komma åt saker om man är root.
<itmannen> jenny:  Inte smart
<realubot> jenny: Om du inte ska göra några ändringar så kan du ringa in deklarationen.
<jenny> itmannen: vet...men orkar inte mer nu
<realubot> HakanS: Så du menar att Nafallo har rätt och jag och itmannen har fel?
<realubot> Det måste väl vara första gången någonsin i.s.f.
<jenny> realubot: tror inte man kan ringa in när man ska lämna nån himla e bilaga :(
<jenny> ne
<itmannen> Nu ska en trött ålderman göra kväll. Sköt er snyggt nu
<realubot> itmannen: Så du vågar inte vara kvar längre?
<realubot> Du fegar ur när det börjar bli mörkt.
<HakanS> realubot: Japp.  ia32-libs behövs inte i Ubuntu 12.04.
<maxjesy> jag försökte installera ubuntu 12.04 men det gick inte, fick som vanligt välja mint 12
<maxjesy> kde version
<itmannen> realubot:  Nädå. Men jag är vansinnigt trött att var här
<maxjesy> måste vara en bugg med ubuntu och mitt moderkort
<HakanS> realubot: http://askubuntu.com/questions/107230/what-happened-to-the-ia32-libs-package
<itmannen> realubot:  Alltså inte i irc utan på platsen där jag finns nu
<realubot> HakanS: Jag ska läsa senare...
<realubot> itmannen: Ok. Jag blev lite rädd att du var trött på oss här. :)
<itmannen> realubot:  Nädå :) Vi ses
<realubot> itmannen: Ta och vila dig då så ses vi senare eller en annan dag!
<realubot> maxjesy: Om Kubuntu fungerar så borde Ubuntu fungera. Låter inte som om moderkortet skulle vara avgörande...
<realubot> Fungerar Mint så fungerar väl Ubuntu?
<realubot> maxjesy: Vad var det som inte gick med Ubuntu-installationen. När slutade det fungera?
<maxjezy> realubot, det funka inte alls som vanligt, typ efter att den börjar läsa in
<maxjezy> det konstiga är att andra linuxdistros funkar
<maxjezy> jag har kört in en 500 gb disk extra i datorn nu
<maxjezy> men windows 8 var nice, men jag ska nog dualboota
<maxjezy> windows ville dock ta bort linux, den ville ligga på disk 0
<maxjezy> gick inte lägga på disk 1
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> tror jag kör wubi
<maxjezy> visst läser ubuntu ntfs?
<maxjezy> så jag kan ha den som gemensam partition till båda operativsystemen
<maxjezy> backup-partition
<phibxr> maxjezy, läser och skriver. jag har för mig att skrivandet kan vara skadligt dock, pga. märkligheter i hur NTFS är uppbyggt.
<Philip5> wb swecarp
<swecarp> Philip5,  tackar
<swecarp> hej Ezim
<Ezim> hej swecarp. hur mårs? grattis på 1 maj. :)
<swecarp> bara bra här hur har du det själv Ezim
<Ezim> swecarp, bara bra. varit med familjemedlemmar under några dagar. skönt.
<swecarp> lite avslapning lugn och ro
<Ezim> swecarp, härligt härligt.
<Ezim> swecarp, vart är vår allas Philip5?
<einand> kan man med någon form av regel i ubntu känna av när jag stoppar in ett sd kort, och köra ett skript då?
<swecarp> Ezim,  han var här alldeles nyss
<Ezim> swecarp, hmm han :) samlar nu pantburkar efter all valborg firande
<swecarp> Ezim,  han kör ju fortfarande retro har inte fått tillbaka moderkortet ännu
<Ezim> swecarp, okej. trevligt för honom :).
<swecarp> Ezim,  kör du 12,04 nu eller
<Ezim> swecarp, nej. jag kommer nog göra det när sommarlovet :) börjar.
<Ezim> fram till dess 11.10
<swecarp> ok nu är det dax att krama kudden
<Ezim> jag har :) dessutom inte brådska. har ändå 4.8.2 :P
<swecarp> godnatt
<Ezim> swecarp, godnatt. sovgott.
<David-A> einand: ja troligen, se http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1565365.html
<David-A> einand: bättre formatterad tråd: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1565365
<einand> David-A: tack
<hplc_> är PATA raid kort helt ute? jag hittar inga i online stores alls
<einand> hplc_: kör software lösning då ;)
<hplc_> einand: jag vet inte hur man gör
<hplc_> einand: jag har många lediga diskar och skulle verkligen vilja men vet inte hur jag ska gå tillväga, och jag behöver lite hålla-handen-hjälp
<einand> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Software-RAID-HOWTO.html
<einand> hplc_: varför vill du ha raid, säkerhet eller prestanda?
<hplc_> einand: tja mest för att lägga ihop alla diskar till en stor
<einand> kan du göra med lvm
<einand> är dock nackdel med det
<hplc_> einand: jag känner igen det, jag har hört det nyligen, men minns inte var
<einand> pajar en disk så kan hela filsystemet paja, och då är det väldigt jobigt att återställa
<hplc_> einand, nja lite mer säkerhet än så hade jag tänkt mig
<einand> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logical_Volume_Manager_(Linux)
<einand> raid5 är väl isf smidigt tror jag, man förlorar en disk i kapacetet, men man kan återställa informationen om en disk pajar
<hplc_> einand: then raid5 it is
<_Trullo> kör du raid6 så kan du tappa 2 diskar
<einand> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAID
<einand> jo
<einand> allt handlar ju om kostnad vs säkerhet
<_Trullo> men nu är ju inte raid en backuplösning
<einand> raid är en säkerhetslösning
 * realubot tröstäter lösgodis p.g.a. att han har blivit så mobbad i kanalen.
<David-A> hplc_: sen finns ju stenålderslösningen, en disk för /, en disk för /home, en disk för /home/david/Download, en disk för (osv). och så lika många diskar för backup av dessa (ingen raid, ingen volume manager, bara rå grottmannamässig fstab)
 * hplc_ undrar om det inte vore enklast att trixa med raid i windows server först
<einand> realubot: vem har mobbat dig?
<johanbr> woohoo... 223 meg nedladdning för latex, så det är kanske en gig installerat
<johanbr> undrar om det slår libreoffice i storlek
<_Trullo> hplc, du sätter upp raid smidigt i ubuntu
<_Trullo> undvik kommandotolken bara :)
<realubot> einand: Ni i kanalen har mobbat mig.
<einand> johanbr: visst är det fassinerande hur stort latex är
<einand> realubot: Vad har jag gjort dig då?
<realubot> einand: Du har kallat mig för dum m.m.
<einand> realubot: har jag säkert, när du gjort något dumt. Brukar tyvär vara ärlig
<realubot> Världens händelser har börjat igen på svtplay.se. :)
<maxjesy> alla bara softar
<propus> maxjesy: jaa men de finns ju inte så mycket annat att göra :).. är du chatt sugen? =)
<Krawlezt> =)
<Krawlezt> OS: Windows 7 Ultimate, SP1  –  CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K 3.30GHz (at 3301 MHz)  –  Memory usage: 1730/3982 MB (43%)  –  Graphics: Intel(R) HD Graphics 3000 (1280x1024x32bit 75Hz)
<Krawlezt> free space: 884.08/927.53 GB (95.3%)
<Ezim> bedtime
<Ezim> må väl alla glada. godnatt!
<Krawlezt> gngn
<Ezim> Krawlezt, thx. ser att du fått igång win 7. nu kan du äntligen spela.
<Ezim> ha det bra Krawlezt kid.
<Krawlezt> Ezim: yeah, det tog tog en stund :) GN!
<Krawlezt> det tog dock en stund*
<Krawlezt> Har fått igång Photoshop och allting så nu är jag nöjd =)
<Ezim> Krawlezt, :) om något år lär du vilja spela spel under linux.
<Krawlezt> Ezim: Mjo, dock pratas det om att man ska kunna spela under linux.
<Ezim> nu med steam och annat på G
<Ezim> vad händer med kanalen? alla logga ut samidigt. hmm.
<Ezim> Krawlezt, :) du kommer tröttna på windows.
<Krawlezt> Netsplit
<Ezim> nåja natti
<Krawlezt> Ezim: Tveksamt, det ända jag saknar är terminalen.
#ubuntu-se 2012-05-02
<realubot> Yo!
<lag^> yo!
<propus> jo!
<lag^> oj!
 * arand ångrar nu bittert att han inte röstade emot releasenamn på Fedora
<propus> så kan de gå..
<realubot> arcsky: How come?
<realubot> arand: How come?
<realubot> arcsky: Sorry. Fel nick.
 * realubot bläger ilsket på Tabb-tangenten.
<realubot> *blänger
<realubot> Jag hoppas verkligen att Ubuntu 12.04 inte har buggen som gör så tangentbordet skriver vad man trycker och inte vad man tänker.
<realubot> SJukt irriterande.
<propus> hehe
<realubot> propus: Vad gör du uppe mitt i natten propus?
<propus> realubot: Bra fråga.. känner mest bara för att inte sova :) själv då?
<einand> realubot: buggen är tyvär kvar
<propus> einand: vilken bugg är de?
<einand> propus: att tangentbordet inte stavar rätt åt dig, när du skriver fel
<propus> einand: behöver man ha sånt? =)
<realubot> einand: Det var dåligt.
<realubot> propus: Jag är så ledsen så jag kan inte sova.
<propus> realubot: jaså.. va dådå?
 * realubot är ledsen för att han är så mobbad av kanalen.
<realubot> Ingen tycker om mig här.
<propus> samma som för mig då.. :D
<realubot> Ja. Dom hatar oss.
<realubot> Tröstäter du också lösgodis?
<propus> Näeh jag äter chip... är spy less på godis..
<realubot> propus: Det är jag också efter att ha ätit upp en påse nyss.
<realubot> Är 2:maj också en helgdag?
<realubot> :)
<realubot> Jag har god lust att betrakta 1:a maj som en helgdag.
<realubot> *2:a maj
 * propus like
<realubot> propus: Jag tror inte att jag har sett dig så ofta i kanalen förr. Är du ny i kanalen eller?
<propus> realubot: joo jag är rätt ny i kanalen.. började hänga här förra sommaren typ,
<realubot> Oj, då har du varit här ett år ändå. :)
<realubot> Jag har lite dålig koll på alla nicks.
<realubot> propus: Vad gör du annars då, jobbar/studerar/arbetslös?
<propus> realubot: hehe okej :).. jag är arbetslös.. själv?
<realubot> Jag är också arbetslös.
<lag^> Gå och lägg er nu pojkar!
<propus> realubot: okey..
<lag^> :\
<realubot> lag^: Nej, nej.
<lag^> realubot: :(
<realubot> lag^: Helgdag den 2:a maj.
<lag^> Du kan inte hitta på egna helgdagar realubot
<lag^> Det funkar inte så
<realubot> Det är vilodag i morgon.
<realubot> Jag har bestämt att 2:a maj är helgdag.
<lag^> Är jag ledig från skolan då?
<realubot> Japp.
<lag^> så.. ingen lektion om 5 timmar?
<realubot> lag^: Nä, tyvärr inte. Du får vänta till på torsdag med att börja skolan igen.
<einand> det var ju 1:a maj afton igår, så måste vara första majdagen idag
<einand> och då är den röd ;)
<lag^> maj afton
<lag^> komigen!
<lag^> ni kan inte hitta på egna!
<realubot> einand: Exakt så fungerar det.
<realubot> På en helgdag följer en ny helgdag.
<realubot> andradagen maj
<realubot> eller så den kallas i folkmun: majdagen
<realubot> lag^: Om dom inte har fattat detta på din skola så får du sjukanmäla dig.
<lag^> Nu får du lugna ner dig realubot
<realubot> lag^: "Jag stannar hemma i dag och firar majdagen (andradagen maj) /lag"
<lag^> mm
<realubot> lag^: Har dom närvarokoll på skolan då?
 * realubot gillar inte närvarokontroller.
<lag^> realubot: Nej
<lag^> ingen närvaroplikt
<realubot> lag^: Då så.
<lag^> har inte haft en enda obligatorisk föreläsning hittills.
<realubot> lag^: Det är så en utb. ska vara. Ingen närvarokoll.
<realubot> lag^: Det låter ju helt underbart.
<lag^> du behöver inte ens gå på tentor.. men då blir det lite svårt att klara av kurser :)
<realubot> lag^: Hm, gäller detta på jobbet efter utb. också eller är det bara under studietiden?
<lag^> realubot: Fast de tar närvaron ändå.. ibörjan tog de varje dag, mest för att se vilka som faktiskt går utbildningen. Många hoppar ju av.
<realubot> lag^: Mm.
<lag^> Mm!
<realubot> Mhm!
<lag^> tror vi har haft en 5 pers som hoppat av totalt.
<realubot> Ok, av?
<einand> jag vill ha php 5.5
<realubot> einand: Varför?
<lag^> av? vadå av?
<lag^> av utbildningen!
<realubot> lag^: Av tot?
<lag^> va
<einand> realubot: vet inte, verkar roligt
<realubot> lag^: 5 av totalt?
<lag^> jaha
<realubot> Att 5 pers har hoppat av säger ju ingenting om man inte vet hur många som gick från början?
<lag^> vi var 45 i början
<realubot> Ok.
<lag^> Mm.
<lag^> Nu ska jag fan sova
<lag^> innan solen börjar lysa in
<realubot> einand: Vad är det för nya roliga grejer i 5.5 då?
<realubot> lag^: Du har hela dagen på dig att sova.
<realubot> Det är ju... helgdag.
<einand> realubot: vet inte, för jag menar igentligen 5.4
<lag^> realubot: Jag lever tyvärr inte i din värld med påhittade ledigheter.
<realubot> einand: Jaha.
<einand> går det få nya ubuntu att inte klumpa ihop likadana program i menyn?
<realubot> einand: Jag vet inte.
<realubot> Jag skiter snart i Unity.
<lag^> Jag sket i den efter två timmar.
<lag^> jag har förälskat mig i xfce
<einand> jag gillar den, om det går att tweeka lite
<lag^> zzzova.nu
<lag^> bajbaj
<realubot> einand: Det ska gå att byta mellan instanser av samma program med Alt+(button above tab).
<realubot> einand: Det är det enda jag hittar när jag googlar på det.
<realubot> einand: Frågan är vilken tangent som är button above tab: http://www.fogcreek.com/images/fogbugz/resources/snippet-key.png
<einand> det är §
<einand> snyggt
<einand> vill ändå inte ha det, samt vill ta bort den där skiten till skrivbords visaren
<realubot> Jag vill inte ha Lunchern ö.h.t.
<realubot> Det hade varit bra med en permanent-hide funktion.
<realubot> Och bara ha dash som Gnome Do, typ.
<einand> jag gillar launchen
<realubot> Vad är det som är så bra med den då?
<realubot> Starta program gör du ju lika bra med en keyboard shortvut.
<realubot> *shortcut
<einand> jo,
<einand> men dölj den då
<einand> har jag gjort
<realubot> Skiten poppar ju upp igen.
<einand> men ställ in så den inte gör det då
<realubot> Kanske inte i 12.04 i.o.f.s. om man väljer att bara visa den om musen dras till hörnet eller så.
<realubot> einand: Hur ställer man in det? Tiden?
<einand> nä, ställ in så den bara fälls ut i ett av hörnen, där har man ändå aldrig pekaren
<einand> för mig är den dold tills jag trycker på windows-flagg-knappen
<realubot> Den kommer aldrig fram på min netbook om jag väljer det alt. Spelar ingen roll vilken tid jag sätter eller var jag håller muspekaren.
<realubot> I Unity 2d i.o.f.s.
<einand> jo men tryck på windows knappen
<realubot> Jo, jag vet, men det ska ju gå att ställa in så man får fram den med musen också men men.
<realubot> Det fungerar med Windows-tangenten.
<einand> jag använder inte musen, så jag vet inte
<realubot> einand: Du är en sådan hacker.
<einand> åååh, hålla nere windows knappen är snyggt
<einand> wow
<itmannen> Typiskt. Jag la mig för tidigt så nu kan jag inte sova längre
<einand> sedan vill jag ha bort papperskorgen från menyn
<einand> fattar inte hur något så fult och onödig grej alltid är synlig
<realubot> Det var snyggt att hålla nere Windows-tangenten tills funktionen gjorde att LAunchern hängde sig i 11.04. Sedan var det inte så snyggt längre.
<einand> ungefär som att ställa papperskorgen uppe på skrivbordet i stället för under
<itmannen> Jag höll på att  skrämma slag på nattsköterskan när jag gick och hämtade kaffe
<einand> nattsköterska?
<itmannen> Jo
<einand> varför?
<itmannen> Hon är väl inte van att det dyker upp någon denna tid på dygnet
<einand> menar varför har du en nattsköterska
<itmannen> Nä inte jag. Jag är hos morsan på ett vårdehem :)
<einand> aha
<itmannen> Dödens väntrum
<itmannen> I em bär det av hemåt igen. Slut på denna resa. Men vi måste nog snart åka hit igen. Måste hem och klappa om datorerna och bredbandet :)
<realubot> einand: Det verkar inte gå att ta bprt papperskorgen.
<itmannen> En ny undersökning pekar mot att omkring 700 000 svenskar nu aktivt gömmer sig med anonymiseringstjänster.
<realubot> Dock så finns/fanns det en inställning för att slänga saker direkt istället för i papperskorgen i Nautilus.
<realubot> itmannen: Var läser du det?
<itmannen> realubot:  Expressen
<realubot> Ok.
<itmannen> http://www.expressen.se/nyheter/allt-fler-svenskar-ar-anonyma-pa-natet/
<realubot> Hm, Tor Bundle var mer onständigt än Tor Button.
<realubot> *omständigt
<itmannen> Jasså du ska bli anonym
<realubot> Bli? :)
<realubot> Jag har använt Tor länge men har använt Tor-button innan. Tor skriver på deras sajt att dom rekommenderar Tor Bundle istället eftersom dom inte kommer att hinna uppdatera Tor-button i takt med alla nya Firefox-versioner.
<itmannen> Nåja. mera då :)
<einand> tråkigt att tor fungerar så dåligt
<realubot> Hur bedömmer ni risken med att låta Ubuntu automatiskt uppdatera och installera säkerhetsuppdateringar på ett skyddat wifi jämfört med att manuellt göra det på ett skyddat nätverk?
<realubot> Ok, Ubuntu kollar väl signature på paketen men ändå?
<realubot> einand: Att Tor fungerar dåligt?
<itmannen> Ganska fränt att kunna se det mesta som händer i datorn. http://img825.imageshack.us/img825/8296/2u4r.mp4
<realubot> Tor Bundle var ju inte s dumt ändå. Många bra saker i ett paket. HTTPS Everywhere, NoScript, Tor och några "säkra sökmotorer" som Duckduckgo.
<realubot> Dessutom använder Tor Bundle Tors testsajt för Tor som startsida så man ser att Tor är på och fungerar.
<itmannen> Stort paket att ta hem ?
<realubot> itmannen: Det inenhåller ju firefox så...
<itmannen> Ok
<realubot> 33,3MB
<realubot> Enligt Firefox när man tankar ner det.
<realubot> itmannen: https://www.torproject.org/projects/torbrowser.html.en
<itmannen> Hm. Bör nog vänta till jag är hemma igen. Eller så smyger jag iväg till ett rum här med bredband
<realubot> Se upp så du inte laddar video genom att klicka på länkarna.
<realubot> itmannen: Ja, kolla på det hemma.
<itmannen> Laddar upp video ?
<itmannen> Läste fel
<realubot> itmannen: Det finns två video där på sidan jag länkade. Se upp så du inte startar en videouppspelning om du sitter på 3g med trafikgräns.
<einand> realubot: trögt
<itmannen> Ok
<realubot> itmannen: Det är inte så märkvärdigt. Firefox 12 med några plugins, sökmotorer och så startar det i Tor-läge.
<realubot> einand: Ja. sätt upp en relay.
<itmannen> Kan vara roligt att testa
<einand> realubot: gjort
<realubot> Det får bli Unity 2d då då.
<realubot> Det är inte Unity som är det största problemet utan att min netbook suger.
<realubot> einand: Sätt upp två. Och låta dom vara uppe.
<realubot> Själv sätter jag inte upp en relay förjag litar inte på att man inte åker på någon skit om någon använder ens lina...
<realubot> Dock kanske bara ett problem om man är slutnode?
<realubot> Eller första nod?
 * itmannen funderar på att gå och brygga kaffe till dagsköterskorna :)
<itmannen> Aha. Funkar ju riktigt bra med tor
<itmannen> Congratulations. Your browser is configured to use Tor.
<realubot> einand: Hur gick det med det där du begärde ut från Facebook?
<realubot> Du begärde väl ut allt dom hade på dig eller något?
<einand> realubot: facebook har väl inte tagit sin serverhall i drift ännu?
<realubot> einand: Det har jag ingen aning om men du begärde väl ut all info som fanns på dig på Facebook? Elle rär det bara möjligt om dom har servrarna här?
<einand> nja, tänkte göra det när serverarna är här, med hänvisning till pul
<spacebug-> *gäsp* dags att lägga sig snart
<realubot> spacebug-: Du fegar ur?
<realubot> Är det Tor-snacket som skrämmer dig?
<spacebug-> nä jag kom precis hem från jobbet
<realubot> Jaha.
<realubot> spacebug-: Hur var det på kneget i dag då?
<realubot> Det blir inte många timmar sömn i dag. Jag måste vända rätt på dygnet. Det är direkt livsfarligt att vara uppe på nätterna och sova halva dagarna.
<spacebug-> hehe
<spacebug-> jo det va helt ok.. soft som vanligt
<realubot> Det låter som om du går och drar benen efter dig på jobbet spacey.
<Haffe> Morgon.
<realubot> Morgon? Sen natt snarare...
<realubot> Skönt att jag har bestämt att det är helgdag i dag i.a.f.
<realubot> Så man inte måste göra något viktigt under dagen.
<spacebug-> realubot: jag dricker kaffe och spelar wordfeud, vad mer kan dom kräva ? =)
<realubot> spacebug-: Dagens ungdom. Vad ska det bli av er?
<spacebug-> tack! 31-Ã¥rig ungdom
<realubot> Vad har du jobbat med mer än träkneget?
<spacebug-> inget hehe. Sommarjobbade en månad på kommunens IT-avdelning
<realubot> spacebug-: Se där. Varför forsatte du inte i IT-träsket då?
<realubot> spacebug-: Så du har varit i träindustrin många år nu då?
<spacebug-> ja sen okt -99
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> Ska du bli kvar där forever?
<spacebug-> tänkte jobba där medans jag sökte jobb. Sen började pengarna rulla in, latheten slog till och nu har är det istället en trygghet. Varit dår så länge så jag ligger nog rätt bra till om det skulle bli uppsägningar. Känner ju till stället / folket / ledningen osv
<realubot> Ja. Det är svårt att lämna ett jobb i den situationen.
<spacebug-> inte omöjligt att det blir så. Om jag inte flyttar pga nån kille i framtiden.. vem vet =)
<realubot> Särskilt om du inte har ett riktigt bra alt.
<spacebug-> hepp, dags att sova. Godnatt
<realubot> spacebug-: Om du får en snygg brud på halsen så vet du vem du ska skicka henne till va?
<spacebug-> hah visst
<realubot> Mm, bra.
<phnom> Morrn
<Haffe> Morgon.
<itmannen> http://img214.imageshack.us/img214/1940/skrmbildfrn201205020728.png
<itmannen> Kan man ha bättre bakgrundsbild ?
<HeMan> Morrn!
<HeMan> Nu har man snart varit vaken 3 timmar...
<realubot> HeMan: Vad har du fått gjort på den tiden då?
<amelia> morrn!
<realubot> amelia: GOD MORGON!!!
<larsemil> http://www.destinator.se/p/news/20120502/foretagskop/856
 * realubot misstänker att amelia har börjat höra dåligt med åldern.
<amelia> realubot: inte då.
<amelia> realubot: förra veckan hörde jag lite dåligt dock...
<amelia> realubot: men det var för att jag hade varit på hårdrockskonsert
<amelia> larsemil: grattis!
<larsemil> amelia: tack!
<realubot> larsemil: Har du köpt ett CMS eller vad är det du betalar för eg.?
<larsemil> en inkråm
<larsemil> ett gäng avtal(dvs kunder) och sen ett cms.
<larsemil> ganska stora kunder
<larsemil> ejendals, leksands if, leksands knäckebröd bland annat
<realubot> Jag såg det.
<realubot> Så du är högsta hönset nu?
<realubot> Det har ju 16 st anställda.
<realubot> Är Destinator Open Source då?
<realubot> CMS:et.
<realubot> Hur listar man enbart directories med ls?
<larsemil> de har inte 16 anställda, de har haft 1 konsult och det var jag senaste året
<realubot> Det borde finnas ett smart option för det.
<larsemil> det är inte open source men kanske blir det om något / några år
<realubot> larsemil: Det står ju på deras webbsida ju.
<Slartibart> Hur är det.. Om jag haft /var monterad på en egen partition och nu ska installera om Ubuntu, och ställer in att den ska användas på samma sätt i fortsättningen också, raderas de gamla filerna där då?
<realubot> spacebug-: Ja. Det tro jag.
<realubot> spacebug-: Shit.Inte du.
<larsemil> realubot: de har ägt ett dotterbolag som varit 16 anställda som jobbat med annat
<realubot> Jävla tabb.
<realubot> larsemil: Ok, det kanske är det dom snackar om då.
<larsemil> realubot: de ville gärna skryta upp det förra gången det blev sålt.
<Slartibart> realubot: Antar att det var mig du menade :-]. Ok, tack för hjälpen.
<larsemil> realubot: men sanningen var att de gick från 2 till 1 som jobbade med verksamheten då. :)
<larsemil> Slartibart: de raderas om du väljer att formatera.
<realubot> Slartibart: Du har alltså skapat en partition där du har lagt /var?
<larsemil> Slartibart: annars skrivs de filer över där installationen har samma fil, men t.ex loggar blir kvar
<realubot> Och nu gör du likadant? Då antar jag att Ubuntu ersätter allt på partitionen med nya filer.
<realubot> Slartibart: Jag är dock inte säker.
<realubot> Jaha ja. larsemil har koll.
<Slartibart> Det är en egen partition ja. Och jag vill gärna ha dom kvar, så att inte formatera låter som en bra idé då..
<Slartibart> :)
<dzragon> Ubuntu 12.04 eller Mint 12 Lisa?, för en nyinstall (haft win7), på SSD ska tilläggas. Ska använda datorn till musik, film och streama mot en BoxeeBox, lite surfande, kanske något litet spel (inget avancerat).
<dzragon> Vad rekommenderas?
<diwic> hej! Är det bara jag som får certifikatfel när jag försöker logga in med bank-ID på försäkringskassans hemsida?
<itmannen> Ingen aning faktiskt
<itmannen> Har inget bank-id i denna dator så jag kan inte testa
<Nafallo> diwic: iz pulseaudio bug!
<larsemil> tips: mobilt bankid appen till android / ios. genialt!
<larsemil> till diwic och itmannen
<Haffe> Men vad i alssmäktiga xenus namn är problemet nu?
<diwic> hmm, jag tror det är något fel på den här sidan
<diwic> det verkar funka i 11.10 men jag får en varning i 12.04
<itmannen> larsemil:  Jo jag har det i min android
<diwic> och jag har precis installerat bankID och tänkte att jag inte skulle installera ia32-libs utan bara de dependencies som verkligen behövs
<itmannen> diwic:  Kör du 32  eller 64
<diwic> så det kanske är jag som gjort nåt dumt
<diwic> 64-bit
<diwic> men test.bankid.com fungerar som den ska
<Haffe> Vad är det här för skitsnack?
<larsemil> diwic: jag har en guide på min blogg för bankid annars.
<diwic> larsemil, jag har följt http://ubuntu-se.org/wiki/NexusPersonal
<diwic> larsemil, och lade just till sektionen om 12.04 multiarch
<realubot> dzragon: Det är en smaksak om du föredrar Mint eller Ubuntu. Ubuntu 12.04 är en LTS-version med 5 års supporttid så om du vill slippa ominstallera Ubuntu om något år så är ju det bra. Jag vet inte hur det är med Mint 12.
<realubot> dzragon: Mint och Ubuntu är ju i grund och botten samma sak.
<realubot> Utseende och program som skiljer.
<larsemil> mint 12 kör inte unity
<larsemil> jag gillar mint 12 väldigt mycket med några få undantag.
<larsemil> kör ubuntu 12.04 på jobbet och mint 12 hemma
<itmannen> Haffe:  Vad är du tycker är skitsnack ?
<HeMan> realubot: jag har satt upp puppet hemma
<diwic> larsemil, på 12.04 får jag sec_error_unknown_issuer
<HeMan> realubot: kraftfult verktyg må jag säga!
<diwic> mot https://auth2.forsakringskassan.se
<HeMan> realubot: det samtidigt som jag åkte till Göteborg som var huvudorsaken till att jag steg upp så tidigt
<diwic> men bara på den ena och inte den andra datorn?? *förvirrad*
<larsemil> diwic: kör du 64bit?
<diwic> larsemil, ja, jag kör 64bit
<diwic> larsemil, hmm, 12.04-datorn som får rätt certifikat kör i386 i och för sig, och har inte bankid installerat alls.
<larsemil> diwic: http://larsemil.se/ubuntu-11-04-64bit-och-bankid/ den där följer jag. det funkar.
<larsemil> diwic: finns också mycket bra tips i kommentarerna
<diwic> larsemil, ja, det är ungefär samma sak som jag har gjort förutom att jag tänker att man borde klara sig utan ia32-libs och istället installera relevanta i386-paket
<larsemil> det vet jag inget om. jag har hårddiskutrymme nog. :)
<diwic> larsemil, aha, nu provade jag en annan 64-bit maskin som inte har bankid installerat och där får jag certifikatfel också. Kan det vara en skillnad mellan 32 och 64 bit?
<diwic> det kanske inte har med bankID att göra alls
<diwic> larsemil, om du tar en 64-bit maskin med 12.04 (om du har en nära till hands) och bara surfar in på https://auth2.forsakringskassan.se med firefox, vad får du upp?
<diwic> ett korrekt certifikat eller en varningsruta?
<larsemil>  har ingen sådan dator i närheten. kör mobilt bankid på jobbet
<diwic> ok, tack så länge!
<larsemil> diwic: oj hade visst bankid.
<larsemil> diwic: din länk är helt vit och blank för mig.
<larsemil> diwic: händer inget alls
<diwic> larsemil, men certifikatet ser korrekt ut då? Blått litet fält och försäkringskasseikon.
<larsemil> diwic: japp
<bittin^work> fick erbjudande att ta en sådan här med trasig skärm från jobbet: http://www.dell.com/us/business/p/vostro-v13/pd tror jag tar den och försöker laga
<diwic> larsemil, ok, tack. Då var det inte 32 vs 64 bit som var skillnaden då..hm
<larsemil> och att få upp det har ju inget med bankid att göra
<diwic> precis
<flaskorm_> HeMan: ska vi ha ett puppet/chef-krig här i kanalen :D
<diwic> larsemil,  men på de två knasiga datorerna får jag upp en varningsruta istället som säger att anslutningen inte är tillförlitlig.
<HeMan> flaskorm: behövs inte, puppet vinner! :)
<HakanS> diwic: Logga in på https://auth2.forsakringskassan.se/necs/bidlogon.jsp?TARGET=https://www.forsakringskassan.se/wps/myportal/privatpers/minasidor
<dzragon> realubot: tänkte lite åt det hållet också, får bli ubuntu 12.04
<diwic> HakanS, samma skillnad: inte tillförlitlig på två datorer, på den tredje ok (på den tredje säger den "Du måste uppdatera eller installera BankID säkerhetsprogramvara")
<larsemil> diwic: provat installerat hela ia32libsen om det funkar då?
<diwic> larsemil, nej. Men det borde väl inte påverka om ett certifikat godkänns eller inte?
<HakanS> diwic: Jag har inget problem med att logga in.
<diwic> larsemil, men det kanske är nästa grej att testa...
<HakanS> ia32lib behövs inte i 12.04
<diwic> HakanS, jag lade just till sektionen http://ubuntu-se.org/wiki/NexusPersonal#Ubuntu_12.04_.28och_senare.29_-_multiarch
<flaskorm> kaffepaus!
<flaskorm> Någon som har hunnit pilla något på "go" från Bell Labs-pojkarna?
<kodein> mitt i kaffet? hujeda
<flaskorm> jag pillar alltid mitt i kaffet... Vantar rekommenderas
<flaskorm> puppet har ändrats en hel del sedan jag tittade på det...
<dzragon> is there any way to defrag ntfs-storage drives (4 x 3TB) from ubuntu?
<dzragon> bra med lite engelska i svenska ubuntu kanalen, woho
<tiina> Hejsan ngn här?
<phnom> Ja
<markus__> hejsvejs
<markus__> flaskorm: har du googlat? jag hittade några hits men har inte testat i ubuntu
<markus__> däremot har jag testat ntfs i linux med inte så bra resultat. håller mig gärna borta från ntfs
<flaskorm> dzragon: se var markus__ sa, det var nog ämnat dig.
<markus__> ja just det :)
<markus__> http://www.ehow.com/how_7209024_defragment-ntfs-linux.html den typ
<dzragon> tackar, läser
<flaskorm> dzragon: det KAN vara värt att starta upp operativsystemet som du skapade partitionen/erna från och defrag:a där
<Guest75604> flaskorm: varför? /me är nyfiken
<markus__> för ntfs är windows-sak som görs bäst på windows skulle jag tro
<Guest75604> jo, men jag uppfattade det som att det skulle vara värt att starta det OS som skapade partitionerna, vilket jg inte förstod värdet av
<flaskorm> Guest75604: jag menar just att det troligen är bäst att defragmentera i windows, jag är dessutom osäker på om det markus__ tipsar om verkligen fungerar.
<andol> Barre: Under cover? :)
<bittin^work> slött på jobbet
<Barre> flaskorm: ok, då förstår jag. Var mest nyfiken varför man skall bota det OS som skapade partitionen, Uppfattade påståendet lite annorlunda, men nu förstår jag =)
<bittin^work> sitter och kör memtest på en dator en elev har lyckats tappa i stengolvet
<Barre> andol: vet inte varför jag var guest
<flaskorm> nån som vet hur man stänger av meddelanden om att folk "has joined", "has quit" etc i irssi ?
<phnom> flaskorm: Nä, men om du byter till weechat så kan jag berätta :p
<andol> flaskorm: Borde vara lösbärt med /ignore, där man utöver att ange nickname även kan ange typ utav meddelanden, såsom joins.
<flaskorm> phnom: jag gillar redan det faktum att det inte är skrivet i perl... :D
<flaskorm> andol: givetvis, tack
<larsemil> flaskorm: hang on
<flaskorm> larsemil: ?
<larsemil> flaskorm: #ubuntu-se: JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS
<larsemil>  /ignore flaskorm JOINS PARTS
<flaskorm> Vad ska man göraåt att mina buffers går upp till ca 29GB, om jag tycker det är värt att inte swappa... :D
<flaskorm> Kan det bara vara hårddiskar som börjar haverera?
<flaskorm> jag har problem med felsökningen eftersom det händer när jag kör en kvm-guest som har en sjuhelvetes massa hårddiskjobb, och då smaskar host i sig ram för buffers så det står härliga till.
<flaskorm> och är det inte lite kontraproduktivt att börja swappa om ram används till buffers?
<flaskorm> eller är jag helt ut och cyklar?
<flaskorm> var sjutton lär man sig sånt här?
<andol> flaskorm: Man frågar HeMan :)
<flaskorm> HeMan: glöm alla mina onda ord om puppet och upplys mig? :D
<markus__> flaskorm: vad menar du med att dina buffers går upp till 29GB?
<flaskorm> men ärligt talat, varför swappar datorn om hela ram används till buffers, det MÅSTE vara kontraproduktivt.
<markus__> har du 30GB ram?
<flaskorm> markus__: host har 32GB ram.
<markus__> jag trodde den skulle inte swappa.
<andol> flaskorm: Kan det röra sig om data i minnet som inte rörts på länge?
<larsemil> alternativt en galen swapiness inställning
<flaskorm> larsemil: har inte ändrat några sådana inställningar.
<flaskorm> andol: tja, det händer i stort sett omedelbums när jag sätter igång gästen.
<larsemil> hur mycket minne har gästen tillgängligt då?
<flaskorm> 2gig
<flaskorm> sätter jag igång en överföring till gästen kan den hålla på tills host börjar tappa paket pga ram är slut.
<flaskorm> Givetvis har jag gjort något dumt någonstans, jag fattar bara inte var.
<larsemil> kvm?
<flaskorm> kvm
<larsemil> hmm jag kör kvm (iof i proxmox) på flera virtuella hoster och har inte haft några liknande problem alls
<flaskorm> förvånar mig inte alls. det måste ju vara jag som gjort något sjukt, jag kan bara inte komma på vad, och vet inte hur jagska felsöka.
<Barre> vilken typ av IO genererar hosten? random/sequential? Read/Write?
<Barre> och med host menar jag gästen =)
<flaskorm> gästen borde skapa seq writes, men jag är inte glad över vmstat:s merge-kolumn...
<flaskorm> writes iaf
<flaskorm> det sker vid överföringar av större binära blobbar, avbildningar och avdankade databaser.
<Barre> hur ärgästens diskar konfigurerade? är det image filer mot hostens filsystem( isådant fall vilket filsystem)? eller "rådevices"? vilken typ av disk bygger upp lagringen i hosten?
 * Barre kommer på ytterligare 100 frågor :/   och snart avgår planet
<flaskorm> ray virtio-diskar på lvm. host har en raid5 (av lokala sataII-diskar) med lvm.
<flaskorm> s/ray/raw/
<Slartibart> Finns det nåt sätt att kolla data om en nätverksanslutning från bash? DNS-servrarna från DHCP brukar läggas till i resolv.conf utan problem, tycker jag, men inte på en dator som jag har här..
<blippe> ifconfig brukar vara första anhalt. Är det bara dns-problem du har?
<blippe> FÃ¥r du korrekt ipnummer etc?
<Slartibart> blippe: Börjar med det åtminstone B-|
<Slartibart> Ja, det stämmer.
<Slartibart> Lite komplicerat.. Sitter på en dator som är brandvägg för ett lokalt nät här.
<blippe> och dess namnuppslag fungerar inte som det ska?
<Slartibart> Dns-funkar så att man kan surfa osv från den, trots att resolv.conf är konstig enligt mig. Men datorerna innanför kommer inte åt nätet utanför.
<Slartibart> ..det är iptables förstås,  men jag känner inte riktigt att varken iptables eller dnsen funkar..
<larsemil> dagens kund: "Vad ska jag skriva i lösenordsfältet? " Jag: "ditt lösenord" Kund: "Hur ska jag veta vad det är, på outlook behövs inget lösenord"
<flaskorm> är brandväggen även lokal dns-server?
<flaskorm> larsemil: var glad att kunden kände till sitt användarnamn?
<Slartibart> flaskorm: Nä. .. lol.. Jag är trött tydligen.. Kanske bara är iptables som behöver tuktas.
<blippe> vad är det för os på brandväggen?
<Slartibart> 12.04
<blippe> är brandväggen lokal dhcp-server?
<blippe> givetvis...
<Slartibart> blippe: Ytterst är en dator, den som jag pratar om. Innaför den sitter en router(trådlöst på den, inte på brandväggsdatorn). Innaför routern kommer resten.
<einand> hur fixar man så man ser hela fönstret när man ändrar storlek, och inte det fula oranga boxen
<bittin^work> fick den där Dell Vostra V13 undra vad det kostar att laga skärmen och byta nätverkskort för resten funkar ju, annars funkar den med separat skärm och wlankortet
<einand> förutom den extremt värdelösa  batteri tiden i ubuntu 12.04 så börjar jag faktiskt gilla det
<einand> suck
<einand> råkat sabba unity på något sätt
<einand> har ingen meny eller nått :(
<spacebug-> einand: unity --reset
<kodein> en oändlig summa slantar
<einand> spacebug-: fungera inte, radera alla config filer i stället, problemet var att unity inte starta
<einand> och då h jälpte det inte att resetta
<spacebug-> einand: ah ok
<joel135> hej #ubuntu-se, jag behöver lite hjälp av er med LibreOffice Impress. Jag behöver tona in en punkt från en lista i taget. Måste jag dela in listan i ett objekt per rad, eller finns det något listigare sätt?
<Silasle> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4997718/Screenshot%20from%202012-05-02%2016%3A21%3A28.png
<Silasle> joel135: Dubbelklicka där jag har min mus och välj sen word by word
<joel135> tack Silasle
<einand> äntligen fick jag tummen ur röven och fick reda på varför jag inte kunde hyra cyklar i stan
<HeMan> einand: för att det var en stor konstig handliknande formation precis där sadeln skulle vara?
<einand> HeMan: nä, tydligen är deras betalautomat uppkopplad mot en franks betalningsförmedlare, och mitt kort är spärrat för utlandstransaktioner
<einand> så fick låsa upp frankrike
<einand> så skall det fungera nu
<HeMan> einand: ah
<HeMan> einand: vilkent tur du fick ur tummen så du sitter lite bekvämare
<einand> rätt kasst, att automater som står på svenska gator inte är svenska
<HeMan> själv ringde jag just Taxi Göteborg för färd mot Landvetter
<Markk> Halka ente.
<einand> HeMan: varför taxi?
<einand> HeMan: då kommer du åka förbi mig ;)
<hplc> god morgon
<Philip5> god kväll
<hplc> min trötthetssjukdom gör att det är morgon för mig, vaknade för sent till mitt veckobesök på vårdcenatralen :s
<hplc> hur vet jag om nick "trullo" är online i kanalen?
<Philip5> kollar om nicket är i kanallistan eller kör en whois
<hplc> jag ser ingen kanallista
<Philip5> du kan ju i xchat visa lista med alla i kanalen
<Philip5> om du nu dolt den
<hplc> den är helt standard / default, jag har inte rört nånting alls
<Philip5> jodå
<hplc> ?
<Philip5> det ser väl ut så här för dig? http://xchat.org/files/screenshots/xchat_screen_1.png
<Philip5> listan med nicks till höger
<hplc> näe
<hplc> högersidan finns inte
<Philip5> då har du väl dragit ihop listen så den inte syns
<hplc> inte medvetet, eller så har jag fått nya minnesluckor, min hjärskada gör mig lite senildement s.a.s
<hplc> ja där
<hplc> hittade
<hplc> var tvungen att sätta en tick i show user list in main window
<hplc> varför är några nicks greyed-out?
<Philip5> för de har nog satt sig själva som away
<hplc> ok
<hplc> är det god sed att göra det om man lämnar datorn en längre tid?
<Philip5> nja
<Philip5> tror fler stör sig på att man ändrar och det står i kanalen
<hplc> jo det är sant, lite typ "värdelöst vetande del 14"
<Philip5> lite så
<hplc> fast jag markerade att jag inte vill se inloggning / utloggning, i större kanaler driver det mig till vansinne
<hplc> folk joinar och quittar så fort att man kan inte följa en konversation
<Philip5> umm
<hplc> kan jag få "HighLightning" på vissa nicks som är mer intressanat för mig? jag har svårigheter med koncentration och synproblem, till exempel dig Philip5, kan jag få dina inlägg att lysa i säg grönt eller blått?
<hplc> inget politiskt menat, no offense :s
<Kerias> NÃ¥gon kunnig inne?
<einand> alltså
<einand> compiz krashar för jämnan
<einand> även om 12.04 är bästa ubuntu som släppts, är det också den sämsta
<hplc> einand: lite som windows då, varannan release är bra, varannan en katastrof?
<einand> kanske
<hplc> Kerias: bara ställ frågan med så många relevanta detaljer som möjligt så kanske någon kan lämna ett svar
<Kerias> okej
<Kerias> jag kan inte logga in i x, men tty går bra
<hplc> låter som ett X server problem
<spacebug-> einand: compiz krashar aldrig för mig i 12.04. Kör du med några konstiga inställningar?
<Kerias> har inte haft problemet sedan jag uppgraderade till 12.04, hade problem första gångerna men sen funkade det, men nu går det inte igen
<einand> spacebug-: kör default
<spacebug-> einand: hum ok
<Philip5> hplc: det beror på om din irc-klient har stöd för en sådan funktion. med min klient kan jag sätta den att highlighta vad jag vill
<hplc> lite konstigt med tanke på att "Bulletproof X" ska garantera någon form av GUI oavsett
<spacebug-> einand: vad står det i dmesg?
<einand> spacebug-: nä, alltså compiz bara hänger sig, suger 100% cpu och vägrar uppdtera skärmen
<einand> så inget fel som syns
<hplc> Kerias: häng på deras konversation, den kan vara nyttig för dig
<spacebug-> einand: ah. Nått med dina grafikdrivrutiner kanske då?
<hplc> Philip5: vad heter din klient?
<Kerias> hplc: okej
<Philip5> hplc: konversation och är för kde
<hplc> Philip5: som jag förstått det kan man ha både gnome och KDE installerat side-by-side i ubuntu?
<einand> spacebug-: kanske, kan man kör union utan compiz?
<spacebug-> einand: union?
<einand> menar unity
<Philip5> hplc: ja det kan man men det tar bara upp lite mer plats på hårddisken och du kommer se fler program i din startmeny. också lättare att installera än att sedan rensa bort om man inte vill ha det
<spacebug-> einand: ah. Hum.. njea, unity är väl ett plugin till compiz
<einand> ok
<hplc> Kerias: har försökt starta om datorn samtidigt som du håller nere SHIFT tangenten? då får du möjligheten att välja felsäkert läge vid uppstarten
<hplc> Philip5: så en KDE jämsides med gnome blir lite som cancer? lätt att få, men väldigt svår att operera bort?
<spacebug-> einand: vad är det för grafikkort?
<DILLIGAF> Okej, nu kan jag bli litte bitter, varför kommer där ingen bild på min TV när jag kopplar den samman med min dator? använder mig av RGB porten samt kör ubuntu 12.04
<hplc> DILLIGAF: att få bild från datorn till tv är ingen självklarhet, många gånger måste man manuellt säga åt datorn att exportera till TV-OUT
<DILLIGAF> hmm hur fixar man det?
<hplc> DILLIGAF: varierar med operativsystem och grafikkort, i windows är sånt en barnlek, men detta går över mitt förstånd, du får nog invänta svar från nån mer kompetent än mig
<DILLIGAF> allright
<DILLIGAF> tack så länge?
<DILLIGAF> .
<DILLIGAF> var inte meningen att skriva ? :)
<DILLIGAF> hplc:
<hplc> no worries :)
<itmannen> Hem kära hem. Äntligen
<itmannen> Tog lite tid att krama om mina datorer och bredbandet vid hemkomsten
<swecarp> itmannen,  välkommen
<itmannen> swecarp:  Tackar. Läget ?
<swecarp> jag är trött vet inte vad det är
<itmannen> swecarp:  Ett tips. Det är åldern :)
<swecarp> nej inte det menar du att åldern tar ut sin rätt
<itmannen> swecarp:  Kanske ? men vill du se en människa som är totalt slut. Kom hit. det tar på krafterna att försöka vara trevlig flera dagar
<swecarp> itmannen,  stackare
<itmannen> swecarp:  iof var det i ett gott syfte så då får man bita ihop
<hplc> Philip5: skaffade konversation, men vilken funktion bevakar vissa nicks inlägg? "add to watched nicks"?
<hplc> vad retade upp swecarp förresten?
 * itmannen tror det är nästan omöjligt att reta upp carpen :)
 * realubot tror swecarp är trött p.g.a. allergi
 * itmannen tror bara på söndagar mellan 11-12
<itmannen> Hm. Idag är det bara onsdag
<propus> itmannen: är du kristen?
<propus> itmannen: eller är du talliban? :D *ASG*
<itmannen> propus:  Jag tror du blandar ihop begreppen kristen och religös. 2 vitt skilda
<propus> itmannen: okej förlåt.. är du religös?
<itmannen> propus:  Nä inte speciellt
<propus> okej jag är ateist :)
<hplc> vad är taliban förresten? en religon? en rörelse? en sekt?
<propus> hplc: politisk-religiös islamistisk rörelse :)
<itmannen> propus:  man är det man själv vill. Nästan iaf
<hplc> mm fast var och en definerar ju sig själv, och var och en definerar ju andra utifrån sin värdegrund
<itmannen> Nu ska jag fortsätta packa upp efter vår resa
<hplc> nån som använder centOS? jag funderar på att prova det på en maskin
<coobra_> amelia: <--
<coobra_> tror jag kör sånt
<coobra_> och ja det är fint
<realubot> hplc: lag^ använder nog CentOS.
<hplc> ok, det verkar vara särskillt inriktat på att vara ett väldigt pedagogiskt serverintiktat OS
<coobra_> pedagogiskt hehe :d
<coobra_> :D
<hplc> ?
<hplc> har jag fattat fel nu?
<coobra_> kan man googla är alla linuxdistar logiska + beror ju på hur van man är i linux och hur mycket man läser på testar i bash osv :D
<coobra_> centos är det äldre stabila paket
<phnom> DILLIGAF: Har du provat att ändra i skärminställningarna?
<coobra_> men inte använt det så mycket så ska inte yttra mig mer :D
<hplc> ja om windows är i ena änden och slackware i andra änden då? vilket håll lutar då centOS åt?
<coobra_> heh
<coobra_> åt slack..
<coobra_> men det är ett konstigt svar
<hplc> ...så mycket smärta klarar jag inte
<coobra_> för centos har en pakethanterare
<krokben> tjena grabbs
<coobra_> så inte svårt att dra in saker
<krokben> hur joinar man Quakenet?
<hplc> jag och mina illusioner om ett enkelt serverOS, vad ska man använda då? Solaris? novell NetWare?
<hplc> om man nu antar att man kastar allt vad heter licenser åt hel*ike
<flaskorm> hplc: plan9 from bell labs
<flaskorm> krokben: /server quakenet
<hplc> bell labs? är inte dom lika utdöda som dinosaurierna? dom har inte synts till sen förra istiden? nånting från bell har väl arkeologiskt värde?
<hplc> finns dom fortfarande?
<krokben> tackar
<flaskorm> hplc: bell labs förmågor sitter på goooooooogle numera.
<flaskorm> krokben: funkade det inget vidare?
<flaskorm> vilken ircklient använder du?
<krokben> jag använder XChat-gnome
<krokben> första dagen i linux så jag är lite grön om man säger så :P
<itmannen> krokben:  quaknet finns i serverlistan i xchat
<krokben> okej, får kika där
<DILLIGAF> phnom: har gått in på skärminställningar men hittar inget där,, finns bara en shkärm
<lag^> realubot: Jag använder inte centos.
<krokben> vad trevligt Ubuntu 12.4 är
<flaskorm> itmannen: ska man använda /connect istället för /server på xchat ?
<itmannen> Helt rätt
<flaskorm> krokben: sorry!
<krokben> aha!
<krokben> så jag skall alltså skriva: /connect quakenet
<krokben> ?
<itmannen> japp
<itmannen> Eller irc......
<krokben> ingenting händer då jag skriver det
<einand> ./connect irc.quakenet.net
<krokben> aha, tack så mycket
<flaskorm> lära sig ircklienter verkar krångligare än att lära sig olika shells...
<krokben> hehe
<krokben> det som kommer fram när jag skriver /connect irc.quakenet.net, är "Permission Denied - You're not an IRC operator"
<realubot> lag^: Ni hade väl det på din utb?
<lag^> realubot: Mjo, men har ju inte pillat med det sen innan jul typ
<lag^> eller jo, på min lia iofs. Fast då var det ett program som jag skulle hålla på med, som installerade på centos.
<flaskorm> vad är lia kort för?
<krokben> Lärande i Arbete
<hplc> jag tycker lärlingssytemet borde införas i alla branscher med lärlingslön, man fasas in i jobbrollen till en mindre summa, gynnar arbetsgivare och ger fler arbetslösa chansen att komma in i riktiga fasta jobb
<lag^> flaskorm: What krokben said. No highlight - segt svar.. :P
<rensvind_> hplc, frågan är hur pass det skulle skilja sig mot hur det överlag går till idag? Finns inget kollektivavtal så kan man göra precis hur man vill med löner och villkor (möter dina kriterier) och finns kollektivavtal så stadgar de oftast en lägstalön för de med obetydlig eller ingen erfarenhet. Det finns väl mig veterligen ingen branch som per automatik inte kan kombineras med lärlingssystem om företaget så önskar,
<hplc> nja alltså min syn på saken är denna. arbetsgivarna äger marknaden, facket är söndersmulat, passar inte galoscherna flyttas verksamheten utomlands, det bästa man kan göra är att rädda vad som räddas kan, vi kan aldrig gå tillbaka till vad som varit, bara att inse att det är kapitalismens gyllene tidsålder som råder nu, en arbetssökande kan inte ställa några krav, det står tusen andra bakom i kön som är beredda att
<hplc> jobba ännu mer för ännu mindre
<realubot> Ja, med några hudra tusen arbetslösa så är det arbetsgivarnas marknad.
<realubot> *hundratusen
<flaskorm> realubot: hundratusen är bara 2% av "arbetsföra", klart under "normal" arbetslöshet som är inbyggd i en välfärdsstat.
<andol> hplc: Vet inte riktigt vad det där sista har med lärlingssystemets vara eller inte vara?
<andol> hplc: Finns säkert brancher där lärlingssystemet (med lärlingslöner, etc) passar, men vetisjutton om det verkligen är tillämpbart på alla brancher. Vad gäller en lärling så är ju dennes lön långt den enda kostnaden, det kan ju även krävas rätt mycket tid från befintliga anställda för att lära upp lärlingen, varpå man snarare riskerar att få ett negativt netto.
<flaskorm> andol: hur är det ett argument mot lärlingssystemet?
<andol> flaskorm: Det är inte ett argument mot lärlingsystemet per se, utan mer en invändning mot det hplc sa om att det borde införas i *alla* brancher.
<flaskorm> det händer väl med alla nyanställningar. oavsett nivå.
<andol> flaskorm: Jorå, men hplcs poäng var ju lite att särskilja det med lägre lärlingslöner, etc
<hplc> andol: ja alltså, imho så är t.ex alla dessa reality shows ett exempel, alla försöker bli tv stjärnor, alla försöker bli artister, alla vill bli rich&fameous på nolltid, ingen är beredd att arbeta, och när sen invandrarna kommer hit och tar jobb som busschaufför, taxichaufför, lastbilschaufför, sopåkare, vaktmästare etc etc så heter det att "dom tar våra jobb!" men ingen svenne kan tänka sig att ta "skitjobben"
<hplc> arbetarklassen finns inte längre
<flaskorm> hplc: så om arbetarklassen har fel nyans på skinnet så är de inte arbetarklass längre? :P
<hplc> hmm tja jag råkade få till det lite fel
<hplc> poängen var att i svenskens ögon vill ingen acceptera sin lott som arbetare, alla vill vara något annat
<hplc> och när ingen vill ta i skitjobben så tar invandrare med mindre krav gladeligen dom jobben och s.a.s bildar den nya arbetarklassen
<flaskorm> och det baserar du på att tonåringar har mer plats i teven än framför den?
<hplc> alla vill synas, alla vill höras, alla vill vara någon, men absolut inte en grå medelsvensson, nåt är fel tonåringar föraktar ett sommarjobb på McDonalds, för att det är "ett smutsigt kneg"
<hplc> fast detta är min egna personliga åsikt
<jo-erlend> ok. Dette har vært en skikkelig travel måned. Men jeg jobber skikkelig med miljøet nå. Målet er at så langt teknologiene tillater det, skal jeg være co-admin for alle tjenester i Ubuntu Norge. Epost er litt mer komplisert. Målet er at man skal kunne bytte kontaktperson på en ukomplisert måte. Har dere jobbet noe med sånt?
<hplc> hiring people for job in norway?
<jo-erlend> vi har forøvrig nærmest bestemt at vi skal slette ubuntu.no og bygge opp på nytt. Ingen brukernavn og ingen passord. Bare OpenID. Vi skal være gode forbilder. I den sammenheng, kunne det være interessant å dra med Sverige – hvis dere  er åpne for noe sånt.
<jo-erlend> Ubuntu forandrer seg så raskt nå, at vi må forandre oss som LoCoer også. "tempora mutantur nos et mutamur in illis".
<jo-erlend> 12.04 er ikke bare en av utgivelsene. Det er nå det begynner. Alt før har vært beta. Nå er det business.
<speedxcore> Är duplicity ett vettigt program för backup år 2012?
<jo-erlend> speedxcore, hva er målet?
 * jo-erlend kjører Severed Fifth på full guffe, med fem pils igjen!
<realubot> flaskorm: Jag skrev "några hundratusen!.
<realubot> D.v.s. mer än 100 000.
<realubot> Vi har väl minst 8% arbetslöshet beroende på hur man räknar. 10-15% om man räknar seriöst?
<realubot> Som jag ser det så tar flyktingar jobben om inte varje flykting genererar minst 1 nytt arbetstillfället kortsiktigt och/eller långsiktigt. Den arbetsföra delen av befolkning ökar ju och om inte jobben ökar i samma takt så?
<propus> maxjesy!
<maxjesy> propus!
<rensvind_> realubot,  ingen "tar" någon annans jobb. Bakvänd logik?  Arbetslösheten försvinner inte för att de arbetslösa försvinner.
<hplc> kommer 12.04 server med ett webgui?
<dubsta> 1:a maj diskussion?
<EAG> nån som är bra på apache och reverse proxys?
<EAG> jag får inte proxyn att fungera fullt ut med länkar o bilder
<einand> my cat came home with one of those http://i.imgur.com/2rP8G.jpg and http://i.imgur.com/xW9MC.jpg
<realubot> Bakvänd logik? Enkelt logik enligt mig. Om vi har x jobb och x+10 arbetssökande så saknas 10 jobb. Om vi tar emot 100 personer så saknas 110 jobb om inte det uppstår jobb som ett resultat av att vi blir fler.
<realubot> Och visst försvinner arbetslösheten om dom arbetslösa försvinner? Om många arbetslösa utvandrar till t.ex. Norge så borde ju arbetslösheten i Sverige minska? :S
<realubot> Är inte det hela poängen med arbetskraftsinvandring, att arbetslösheten minskar p.g.a. att folk flyttar dit jobben finns?
<realubot> Men nu är ju inte det här en politisk diskussionskanal...
<maxjesy> har uteslutit usb problem med ubuntu installern iaf
<maxjesy> även testat dvd och direkt från hårddisk, samt wubi
<maxjesy> helt omöjligt att installera senare versioner av ubuntu på min dator
<realubot> martin1357811: Kass dator.
<realubot> martin1357811: Äsch.
<realubot> Det var inte till dig.
#ubuntu-se 2012-05-03
<phnom> Morrn
<itmannen> SÃ¥ var det dags igen.
<itmannen> Tänk vad skönt det är att få vakna i sin egen säng
<amelia> morrn!
<antii> M0RRN
<Markk> Moin
<kodein> guten morgen
<phnom> Någon som har lite fiber att låna ut? Börjar tröttna lite lätt på 3/4G...
 * Markk köper ett paket Special K till phnom 
<phnom> :D
<Barre> morrn morrn
<Barre> Har ditt företag lagringsprojekt som kommer att ske inom:
<Barre> 	6 månader
<Barre> 	12 månader
<Barre> 	18 månader
<Barre> Vilket av följande är projektets fokus?
<Barre> 	Projekt kring långtidshantering av data
<Barre> 	Projekt kring konsolidering av befintliga lagringssystem
<Barre> 	Införande av lagringsvirtualisering
<Barre> 	Annat:¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬________________________________________
<Barre> ______________________________________________
<Barre> ooooooooops...... jag är ledsen!
<kodein> det borde du vara!
<Markk> :D
 * Barre tycker högerknappen är lämsk
<Barre> s/ä/ö/
<kodein> hämsk
<Barre> lömsk
<kodein> hömsk!?
<flaskorm> åäö ?
<flaskorm> *stön*
<kodein> *fnizz*
<andol> Barre: Vilka var det egentligen som skulle utsättas då? :)
<Barre> andol: vår marknadsavdelning, de skall ha några frågor på utvärderingsblanketterna för ett seminarium vi skall ha senare i maj... sorry....
<coffe> morrn
<nikihr> Gah hur får man vänsterpanelen i 12.04 att autodöljas?
<coffe> det gör man under settings.. minns inte .. men de ska gå ..  fast smartast att byt till gnome3
<jenny> Dölja vänsterpanelen - systeminställningar>Ytseende>fliken beteende
<nikihr> smart coffe :)
<jenny> *utseende
<coffe> måste säga jag blir bara mer å mer kär i gnome3
<nikihr> hehe
<coffe> Testade det ett tag , men då jag ville ha panelen på högra skärmen så varje gång man gick mellan skrämarna så fastande den till där .-.
<dubner> n??r jag ssh:ar till en host och trycker p?? knappen till h??ger om l st??r det C6
<dubner> vilka gudar har jag f??rargat?
<coffe> utf-8 guden
<dubner> jojo, men locale ??r satt p?? en_US.UTF-8 uber alles
<dubner> klient och "server"
<coffe> <dubner> jojo, men locale ??r satt p??
<coffe> går knappt läsa vad du skriver
<dubner> vilket ??r problemet jag f??rs??ker l??sa :P
<dubner> jag f??r tv?? ?? f??r varje ??????.
<coffe> jag har ingen aning .  men du saknar å ä ö här ..
<dubner> ah, n??r ni skriver f??r jag bara ett ?, kul.
<Markk> Mm
<Markk> Du far tva ?? for varje aao
<coffe> så du anv något konstigt charset..  någon som ser vad han skriver rätt
<Markk> Inte jag
<Markk> Jag kan ändå koda av både ISO-8859-1 och UTF-8.
<dubner> sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales ger mig en orgie i felmeddelanden, bara att starta.
<coffe> jag kör oxå IRC som jag tror är de bägge
<dubner> vad aer era output av locale ?
<dubner> en rad av det hela racker
<coffe> LANG=sv_SE.utf8
<dubner> .UTF-8 ar alltsa helt fel?
<coffe> ja
<coffe> http://pastebin.com/EBjFcRYu
<dubner> den lokala datorn har en mix av bade sv_SE.utf8 och sv_SE.UTF-8...
<phnom> Jag kör en_US.UTF-8 rakt igenom
<coffe> jag kör så mycket jag kan på svenska
<phnom> Suck, det hade ju gått snabbare att joddla fram bitarna än att sitta på den här uppkopplingen...
<coffe> :)
<Markk> Jag tankade precis ner en uppdatering i telefonen i cirka 3-5MB/s.
<Markk> Helt godkänt.
<Markk> Dock!
<Haffe> Duck?
<Markk> Jag fuskade genom att leecha på företagets WLAN.
<nikihr> Åhhhh irriterande
<nikihr> oj lite fle :P
<nikihr> fel
<zmalex> hej
<zmalex> Skulle behöva lite hjälp med att städa upp en jetty installation som lagt av
<zmalex> apt-get remove säger att jetty inte är installerat medan apt-get install säger att den är det.
<zmalex> moment 22
<kodein> tvinga igenom en installation
<Squarsimm> zmalex: Du kan alltid tanka ner rena java releasen, packa upp o köra igå¨ng
<kodein> eller säg åt den att reinstall
<Squarsimm> zmalex: Den kräver ju inte massa sökvägar o dylikt
<zmalex> tror det är apt-get som bråkar
<zmalex> hur tvingar jag en ominstallation?
<coffe> apt-get install --reinstall
<zmalex> apt-get install jetty --reinstall?
<zmalex> eller utan jetty?
<coffe> mm med jety
<coffe> jetty
<kodein> apt-get install --reinstall jetty
<Squarsimm> kan man inte få verbose output från apt-get ?
<Squarsimm> Det brukar alltid finns loggar över dedär make/configure stegen
<zmalex> vet inte om det körs en make/configure när man kör apt-get?!?
<Squarsimm> zmalex: hmm kanske inte... de har du rätt i...
<Squarsimm> zmalex: men.. det finns loggar ngn statns iafl
<Squarsimm> frågan är vars
<Squarsimm> zmalex: Vad säger /var/log/dpkg.log
<zmalex> Den ser ganska ren ut.
<Squarsimm> vilken ubunt version kör du?
<zmalex> 2012-05-03 09:56:16 status half-configured jetty 6.1.24-6ubuntu0.11.10.1
<zmalex> 2012-05-03 09:56:17 remove jetty 6.1.24-6ubuntu0.11.10.1 <none>
<zmalex> 2012-05-03 09:56:17 status half-configured jetty 6.1.24-6ubuntu0.11.10.1
<zmalex> 2012-05-03 09:56:54 startup packages configure
<zmalex> 2012-05-03 09:56:54 configure jetty 6.1.24-6ubuntu0.11.10.1 <none>
<zmalex> 2012-05-03 09:56:54 status half-configured jetty 6.1.24-6ubuntu0.11.10.1
<zmalex> 2012-05-03 10:11:16 startup packages configure
<zmalex> 2012-05-03 10:11:16 configure jetty 6.1.24-6ubuntu0.11.10.1 <none>
<zmalex> 2012-05-03 10:11:16 status half-configured jetty 6.1.24-6ubuntu0.11.10.1
<zmalex> 2012-05-03 10:11:53 startup packages purge
<zmalex> 2012-05-03 10:11:53 status half-configured jetty 6.1.24-6ubuntu0.11.10.1
<zmalex> 2012-05-03 10:11:53 remove jetty 6.1.24-6ubuntu0.11.10.1 <none>
<zmalex> 2012-05-03 10:11:53 status half-configured jetty 6.1.24-6ubuntu0.11.10.1
<zmalex> 2012-05-03 10:12:20 startup packages configure
<zmalex> 2012-05-03 10:12:20 configure jetty 6.1.24-6ubuntu0.11.10.1 <none>
<zmalex> Linux zmalex 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP
<kodein> använd en pastakorg i fortsättningen, snälla
<zmalex> ok
<Squarsimm> zmalex: google verkar inte drypa av info om felet.
<zmalex> Squarsimm: Nope. Har letat runt.
<Squarsimm> jag skulle försöka hitta ett sätt att få bättre loggning på apt-get o dedär post install scriptet
<Squarsimm> Vad säger syslog?
<Squarsimm> aja... msåte dra... men some sagt.. försök dubgga apt-get/dpkg på ngt sätt
<zmalex> Squarsimm: Den är ganska clean. Inga entries av intresse
<Squarsimm> jo.. men den säger ju tydligen inte allt. Jag skulle bli väldigt förvånad om det inte sker loggining av alla delar av en installation
<zmalex> Säkert. Ska leta vidare.
<Squarsimm> google "debugging dpkg" typ =)D
<zmalex> Squarsimm: Yup
<realubot> Det är seriöst någon bugg i Ubuntu som gör att workplaces byter plats ibland. Wordpspaces kastas om så att arbetsytorna hamnar i oordning. :(
<kodein> det där råkar jag också ut för ibland
<kodein> det är satans fel.
<Haffe> Hur ska man göra något åt det?
<kodein> jag ringer max von sydow
<realubot> Gör så.
<Haffe> 10.000 år av smärta.
<kodein> förstör 10 000 års kultur
<kodein> 2000 år *
<kodein> det är en död värld / och det är dags att rensa upp här / en generation följer en annan / men något i mitt huvud säger / fortsätt! ge inte upp!
 * realubot ringer Ranelid och frågar om arbetsytorna.
<kodein> kallsvett rinner nerför min rygg / jag räds ej kaoset / en anledning att slåss gör inte en man starkare / för de förstår inte! / jag lugnar mig inte! jag lugnar mig inte! / vad ska jag göra? / det är svårt att fatta att tiden rinner ut / pang! vi rör oss! gör internationellt motstånd
<realubot> Ranelids svar: Linux handlar om att simma från stranden DU till OSS över havet VI.
<kodein> osv
<realubot> Jag vet inte om Ranelids svar hjälper oss något.
<kodein> ATR kanske funkar bättre på tyska och engelska istället för svenska
<realubot> ATR?
<kodein> Atari Teenage Riot
<kodein> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bivsP_h6l0s
<realubot> Jaha.
<Haffe> Okultet, fakultet.
<Haffe> Det mörka imperiet.
<realubot> itmannen: Styr upp kanalen nu. Den har spårat ur. Helt offtopic.
<itmannen> realubot:  Jo jag märker det. Dom har nog fuskat med sina bromsmediciner
<Haffe> De som dör, rättfärdigar vi, de som dör, rättfärdigar vi.
<kodein> radera dig själv, du har ingen chans att vinna
<Haffe> kodein: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dhg_QIyMxZw Det här är annars en fin en.
<itmannen> realubot:  Men du vet hur det är. Överheten gnäller bara när jag skrivet något
<kodein> Haffe: haha, jag fick ju hem ett par docs igår :)
<Haffe> kodein: Vi diskuterade en vadslagning.
<Haffe> Vems fel är det nu att saker inte fungerar?
<kodein> det är sossarnas fel från början, det är sossarnas fel
<kodein> det är lätt att vara efterklok när andras pengar står på spel
<kodein> nå, men vilka alternativ finns det då?
<kodein> är det ens nödvändigt att köra ett blame game, eg.?
<Haffe> Nej.
<Haffe> Jag tänkte dricka te och börja skriva mer rapport.
<kodein> fin idé. jag ska nog jobba lite
<realubot> Det tycker jag ni ska göra. Så det blir någon ordning på er ungdomar.
<phibxr> Vad har vi nu gjort?
<amelia> *suck*
<Barre> amelia!
<larsemil> *gäsp*
<Barre> trötta idag?
<amelia> Barre: jajemen!
<hplc> god morgon
<lag^> Morrn
<realubot> Om jag säger Django, vad säger ni då?
<realubot> Bra eller anus?
<larsemil> 0/
<larsemil> bra!
<larsemil> fast jag säger också att man kan titta på pylons eller http://werkzeug.pocoo.org/ också för mindre projekt.
<lag^> Jag säger, ingen aning!
<realubot> lag^: Ok, uppfattat!
<realubot> lag^: Äsch. Tabb-buggen slog till igen.
<realubot> larsemil: Uppfattat!
<lag^> :(
<blippe> usch, python!
<Markk> Python <3
<Barre> min bror har fyra trädpyton, de är ganska fräna
<madbear> python e så slöa bara
<madbear> man kan ju se skarpt snabbare
<spacebug-> usch, ormar :(
<Barre> blä... hatar stora diskar i stora raidgrupper....
<andol_> blä... jag hatar diskar
<blippe> Barre: ja fy för hårddiskutrymme!
<blippe> min mac har 10meg hårddisk och inget förbannat jävla raid, och den fungerar fortfarande lika bra!
<phibxr> blippe, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tmRJ649ICPU (1984 mac vs 2007 pc) :)
<Barre> blippe!!!!! lång tajm noo cee
<blippe> Tjena!
<Barre> andol: sitter med en kund som vill köra raid6 16+2 med 3TB NL-SAS diskar... *eeew*
<blippe> jag har lite problem med min .bash_history som jag löst med "sudo chattr +a .bash_history", det känns lite fånigt, hur fixar man det egentligen?
<Barre> du beskrev din lösning men lät bli att beskriva problemet :P
<blippe> tar man och unset:ar HISTFILESIZE så sneakar bash in och tvingar den till HISTSIZE, och slänger hela min fina bashhistorik.
<madbear> phibxr: mac minin jag har startar på typ ett år
<madbear> så dom e la inte bättre nu heller :P
<blippe> madbear: hela twitter är helt säkra på att du ljuger
<blippe> så hur ser man till att bash inte klipper .bash_history vid "exit" ?
<madbear> blippe: hela twitter kan schlänga sig i väggen
<blippe> "man bash" ljuger dessutom om "unset HISTFILESIZE"
<andol> Barre: Bättre än motsvarande RAID5:a i alla fall? :) Fast med den mängden diskar, är det inte då nästan så man vill dela upp det i två raid6-set?
 * Barre är uppenbart inte 1337 på history files
<Barre> andol: helt korrekt... för att bygga om en trasig disk i ett 16+2 så måste ju systemet flytta 54TB data varav 51TB är läsning... inte bara att det kommer ta VÄLDIGT lång tid så är det lite läskigt med URE, även om den kommer upptäckas med dubbel paritet...
<blippe> Man sätter HISTFILESIZE till något negativt.
<blippe> chattr +a är ett så fult sätta att lösa det på, som dessutom ställer till det om/när man flyttar undan .bash_history för arkivering (man glömmer sätta det på den nya...)
<blippe> att sätta HISTFILESIZE out of bounds är bara nästan lika fullkomligt dåligt.
<andol> Barre: Kan du inte lösa det problemet då genom att använda dig utav diskar som inte går sönder? :P
<blippe> Nu gäller det bara att få alla andra att oxå göra det och helst få dem att rätta mansidorna och skriva in något om att sätta det till -1 så att det blir för evigt bestämt
<Barre> andol: ahhh.,.. smart... det gör jag, då behöver jag inte ens RAID! ;P
<hplc> vikingarna visste hur man lagrar information på säkert sätt, deras runor finns kvar att läsa en idag, DET är pålitlig lagringsmedia
<hplc> knacka in skiten i sten, done
<Markk> Jävligt hög skrivtid bara.
<hplc> tja någon byte / dag var väl skrivtiden
<Markk> hm
<andol> hplc: Bortsett då från att du inte vet hur många runor det är som inte finns kvar?
<Markk> andol: Men det är ju borttappat.
<Barre> hplc: väldigt långsam write, för att inte tala om latancy samt väldigt låg densitet på data.. men annar ja :P
<blippe> hplc: du kan ju skriva i benbitar som en snabbasre buffer!
<hplc> benpipor, dåtidens SSD?
<blippe> har du inte ätit kyckling på länge så går det nog bra med en kvist oxå. Akta dig dock, de förmultnar fort!
<spacebug-> när jag ska skapa min ssh-nyckel med ssh-keygen ska jag använda nån passwordphrase då?
<andol> spacebug-: Såtillvida inte nyckeln ska användas icke-interactivt, ja.
<andol> spacebug-: Rimligen kommer du ändå nyttja ssh-agent eller motsvarande, så det är inte så att du kommer behöva mata in lösenordet för varje uppkoppling.
<spacebug-> den va tänkt att användas icke-interactivt
<spacebug-> jag har ett backupscript jag vill köra på min server utan att mata in password varje gång
<spacebug-> vet inte riktigt hur jag ska få till det
<spacebug-> jag skapade en nyckel med ssh-keygen på maskinen som ska bli uppkopplad emot
<andol> spacebug-: Ok, är det för ett backupscript så får det bli utan passphrase.
<andol> spacebug-: Fast är det inte lite bakvänt att genera nyckelparet på den sida utav uppkopplingen där du enbart kommer vilja ha den publika halvan?
<spacebug-> ah ok
<spacebug-> hur ska jag göra då? ;)
<andol> spacebug-: Har du redan ett befintlig nyckelpar för vanligt bruk, eller blir det här första nyckelparet för aktuell användare på maskinen som ska initiera backupjobbet? Det vill säga, kommer du vilja ange separat filnamn, eller blir default funkis?
<spacebug-> öhm.. ja du bra fråga. Jag ansluter ju nu med password på vanligtvis och då sparar den väl nån nyckel i known_hosts eller?
<spacebug-> känns som jag har dålig koll på det här
<andol> spacebug-: Nej, det som sparas i known_hosts är något helt annat. Det är den publik halvan utav den nyckel som tillhör ssh-demonen på den server du ansluter till, som sen verifiera att du faktiskt ansluter till den maskin du tror att du ansluter.
<andol> spacebug-: Hursom är det bara att köra ssh-keygen, och acceptera defaltvärden, som den användare som sen ska initiera backup-uppkopplingen.
<andol> spacebug-: Därefter ska den generade ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub placeras som ~/.ssh/authorized_keys på remote-servern, som den användas du kopplar upp dig som. Alternativt så låter du ssh-copy-id fixa det åt dig.
<spacebug-> ah
<spacebug-> jag försökte med ssh-copy-id men den vill ju ansluta mot default port 22 och där ligger inte min ssh
<hplc> har centos något webgui att ansluta mot?
<andol> spacebug-: Ifall du har rätt port angiven i ~/.ssh/config så borde väl ssh-copy-id respektera det? Annars är det som sagt bara att manuellt peta på ~/.ssh/authorized_keys. Formatet är en publik nyckel per rad.
<spacebug-> andol: ok tack
<spacebug-> woho det funkade. Tack andol
<spacebug-> !kaka andol
<ubot2> Factoid 'kaka andol' not found
<spacebug-> !kaka | andol
<ubot2> andol: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<andol> gött mos
 * andol tycker förövrigt nästan att även spacebug- är förtjänt utav en kaka, för att han tar tag i sitt säkerhetskopierande
<andol> !kaka | spacebug-
<ubot2> spacebug-: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<andol> Ok, även om texten kanske inte matchade helt :)
<spacebug-> hehe
<spixx> Morrn
<kodein> det tycker du va
<spixx> kodein: Solen skiner fåglarna kvittrar och träden har hankypanky time så vad kan man klaga på?
<Barre> spixx: pollenhälvete, solen skiner rakt in i skärmen, fågeldjävlarna kvittrar hela nätterna och mygghelvetet har precis börjat
<spixx> Barre: Jo försökte gå till jobbet idag, fick astma/allergi anfall :(
<spixx> men snart är det vinter igen
<Barre> så.. finns mycket att gnälla på som den äkta kverulant jag är :P
<Barre> min enda tröst är att i morgon är det värre....
<kodein> spixx: tja, allergimedicin tycks funka på mig, bortsett från de fina biverkningarna muntorrhet och extrem trötthet ;)
<spixx> kodein: precis ;)
<spixx> så försenad till jobbet imorse pga det :( sen halvvägs dit slog det till pipig hosta och snor som sprutar ur näsan...
<itmannen> Nu har jag fixat till lite till för internetanslutning till min nästa resa utanför mitt vanliga bredband hemma
<itmannen> Tur jag har en wifi-router liggandes som jag kan använda för detta ändamål
<Haffe> Bara en?
<Haffe> Jag kastade tre förra veckan.
<itmannen> Ok. kastar du fungerande ?
<Haffe> Ja.
<itmannen> Slöseri
<itmannen> Om det vore söndag ändå
<Haffe> Jag orkade inte bråka mer med dem, så varför skulle jag ha kvar skrot som bara tog upp plats?
<itmannen> Haffe:  Hur kan det vara skrot när du skriver att dom fungerade ?
<Haffe> De fungerade ibland, men inte på det sättet jag ville.
<Haffe> De storknade på nedladdningar på 2 Mb/sek.
<itmannen> Haffe:  Taskig kvalitet mao
<Haffe> Ja.
<itmannen> Är nog bättre att lägga några kronor extra vid inköp. Och inte välja första bästa billiga
<Haffe> Köpa?
<Haffe> Tror du jag köper saker?
<Haffe> Vad tror du att jag är för slags människa?
<itmannen> Haffe:  Ok. Jag brukar köpa mina grejor. Hur gör du, snattar ?
<Haffe> Hitar.
<Haffe> hittar.
<einand> jag böjar nästan blir irriterad på hur buggigt unity fungerar
<Philip5> heja kde!
<itmannen> einand:  Buggigt ? Det beror nog på användarens okunskap. För unity funkar perfekt
<spacebug-> unity är stabilt för mig med
<itmannen> Men därimot så funkar inte kubuntu speciellt bra
<Philip5> itmannen: då är det nog bara användarens okunskap som gör att inte kde funkar bra ;)
<itmannen> Knappast troligt i detta fallet.
<spacebug-> hehe
<itmannen> Men det är säkert olika i olika datorer
<Philip5> nä nu ska jag dra en löparrunda.... later boys
<einand> knappast jag som gör nått, så fort jag startar nått som använder gl, typ minecraft så suger unity 100% och slutar uppdatera skärmen tills jag dödat det
<spacebug-> later Philip5
<itmannen> Undrar vad det är för fel med dot.BNC
<itmannen> Inte bra alls
<realubot> itmannen: I 11.04 är Unity buggigt i.a.f.
<realubot> Lunchern hänger sig bl.a. när man trycker Alt+F1 ibland. Och någon gång när jag startade om så nollställde Unity ikonerna i Launchern så att mina modifieringar försvann och Launchern gick tillbaka till default.
 * realubot ler fjäskigt för op.
<joel135> hej #ubuntu-se
<markus__> hej joel135-se
<joel135> om man kopierar en tabell från webbläsaren, kan man då radera alla bilder från urklippet innan man klistrar in det i en annan tabell i t ex libreoffice?
<markus__> kommer bilderna ens med om man kopierar vanligt?
<joel135> som det är nu, så tar bilderna för lång tid att kopiera
<joel135> markus__, ja
<markus__> kopiera in dom i ett program som inte kan visa bilder
<markus__> och kopiera igen. använd t.ex. gedit?
<markus__> eller du vill lixom ha kvar fina tabeller?
<joel135> precis vad jag gjorde! gedit
<joel135> du läser mina tankar även vad gäller tabellen
<joel135> när jag kopierade från gedit hamnade hela strängen i första cellen
<markus__> hehe... sätt av bilder i webbläsaren?
<joel135> försökte det också :) rensade tom cachen och allt, men ändå följde bilderna med. verkar som om jag bara stängde av visningen
<joel135> jag ska nog testa konfigurera nåt adblock-plugin till att ta bort "*.png" eller dylikt
<blippe> markus__: joel135 : borde g att ctrl+sshift+v i libre-office
<blippe> meh, nu ser jag  men inte mina egna av dem...
<blippe> jag ger upp det blir aao for mig
<__Trullo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cdkqJN2rxI&feature=related jisses va jag skrattat :)
<maxjesy> måste säga att ubuntu 12.04 var ganska nice
<maxjesy> installerade först windows 8 men då funka inte ljudet, hitta inge drivisar heller
<maxjesy> men i ubuntu funka det fint
<HeMan`> larsemil: har du tittat på OpenERP?
<HeMan`> larsemil: har jag redan frågat det kanske?
<K350> Hur - 1. tar jag - från terminalen - reda på vilken rad ordet "hej" finns i dokumentet kul.txt och 2. redigerar just den raden direkt från terminalen?
<lag^> från terminalen? Är det inte smidigare att öppna kul.txt med vi är så?
<lag^> eller så*
<lag^> K350:
<K350> Jo, det fungerar säkert bra. Men jag vill veta hur jag gör det från terminalen :-)
<lag^> Då får du säkert hålla på med sed-kommando och regexpar och allt vad det är. That's out of my knowledge :(
<lag^> Jag skulle öppna i vi/vim/gedit/whatever, och leta rätt på ordet, ersätta.. spara.. done! :P
<K350> Hm, jo förmodligen. Jag har för mig att det ska finnas ett verktyf för det här...
<K350> Head kanske det hette..inte säker....
<lag^> ja du kan ju kolla innehållet i olika dokument utan att öppna i textredigerare.. men för att redigera själva texten krävs nog lite mer än så. Tror jag. Google har bättre svar än jag :)
<K350> Jo, jag får googla på det. Du råkar förrestne inte veta hru man byter plymouht tema. De verkar ha ändrat på det
<gusnan> K350, grep -n hej kul.txt - och sedan nån form av sed på resultatet. :)
<lag^> K350: Jag vet inte vad plymouth är :(
<K350> gusnan: Ah, tusen tack!:-)
<gusnan> K350, sed-delen är dock värre, den får du klara själv.. :)
<K350> lag^: De tär, var i alla fall, vad ubntua använder för startup bilden. Alltså dne bild du får innan du kommer till loginskärmen
<lag^> K350: Jaha
<lag^> Jag har aldrig funderar på det där ens
<lag^> Jag bara loggar in
<lag^> :)
<K350> Ah, vill ändra på den, se rgräslig ut
<lag^> Jag funderar på att börja med lubuntu..
<lag^> någon som kör/kört?
<Haffe> Ja.
<Haffe> Det är rätt trevligt.
<Haffe> Även om jag föredrar xfce.
<lag^> jag kör xfce nu
<lag^> jag gillar
<lag^> men den buggar en del :(
<Haffe> Ok.
<lag^> som jag upplever det
<Haffe> Jag har inte märkt av det, men om du säger det så.
<lag^> tänkte testa lubuntu på en av mina bärbara iaf
<lag^> får se.. den är inte så "kraftig" heller.. och lubuntu ska väl vara lättviktig?
<Haffe> Ja.
<K350> alrig tetat xfce
<Haffe> Det sägs vara lättviktigt iallafall.
<K350> men vad har de gjort med plymouth?
<Haffe> Varför ska det vara så svårt att få tag på en vettig fot till min 27" skärm, utan att behöva betala en arm och ett ben?
<K350> lol
<K350> Funkar det inte med en torso?
<antii> :D
 * Haffe säljer K350 på blocket.
<meck0> Tjena! Jag har Ubuntu 11.10 installerad på en maskin och har problem videouppspelningar. Samma sak i de program jag testat, även VLC.
<meck0> Bilden blir blåaktig och mörk, har provat googla på det men inte funnit någon lösning. Misstänkte codec-problem.
<meck0> lade in ubuntu-restricted-extras men ingen skillnad. eller grafikdrivrutin som spökar? har ett Nvidia 880GT
<meck0> *8800GT
<_Trullo> vad är maverick för nått?
<einand> _Trullo: glass
<meck0> löste sig just ser jag. det installerades några uppdateringar tidigare idag, måste vart något paket där.
<DrGrov> Gokväll
<DrGrov> NÃ¥gon som har problem att ansluta till Freenode?
<Philip5> nope
<Philip5> alla som är här kan ansluta ;P
<DrGrov> Jo, märkte det :) Jag hamnade att använda webchat.freenode.net för att kunna ansluta. Klagar på något om SASL anslutning... Ingen aning vad det betyder, någon enkrypteringsform tydligen
<swecarp> Philip5,  gokväll
<Ezim> http://www.gimpusers.com/tutorials/gimp-2-8-features-preview-april-2010
<Ezim> http://www.gimp.org/release-notes/gimp-2.8.html
<DrGrov> Någon som använder Quassel?
<Ezim> DrGrov, nee, man kanske borde göra som kubuntu användare :).
<Ezim> dock är xchat blivit en vana
<Ezim> DrGrov, gått över till kubuntu? :)
<realubot> DrGrov: Jag har haft problem med att ansluta till freenode men inte set något om någon kryptering.
<realubot> Ezim: Sitter du här och skryter nu igen?
<DrGrov> realubot: Det är rena rama fucking helvete
<DrGrov> Ezim: Nej, kör nog "vanliga" 10.04 men installerat in förstås KDE.
<DrGrov> realubot: Jag böt klient till Quassel istället. Orkar inte pilla mera med XChat.
<Ezim> DrGrov, nice. DrGrov xchat har alltid fungerat för mig.
<Ezim> realubot, :).
<DrGrov> realubot: Dock känns Quassel rätt gay. Inte riktigt vad jag förväntat mig.
<DrGrov> Ja, XChat har fungerat perfekt här tills nu. Dock tar jag itu med det någon dag då nikotinabstinensen lagt sig aningen.
 * DrGrov har snusningsproblem
<DrGrov> Ezim: Kör en highlight av mitt namn
<DrGrov> Har någon förbannelse till färg som irriterar mig, värsta neonorange färg som bränner ögonen av mig :)
<DrGrov> realubot: Kör du och highlighta mitt namn, det tar alldeles för länge för Ezi
<DrGrov> *Ezim
<Ezim> DrGrov,
<DrGrov> Tack Ezim, dock samma igen. Kan du försöka om en liten stund, säger till snart.?
<DrGrov> Tack Ezim för highlighten :)
<Ezim> dr
<Ezim> DrGrov,
<DrGrov> Ezim: Nu fungerar det som det skall, man ser åtminstone nu vad någon skriver :)
<DrGrov> Vad är det för någon nytt och trevligt med nya KDE i 12.04?
<DrGrov> Har försökt hitta någon info men tycker mig inte se alltför stor skillnad i 12.04ans KDE och 10.04ans KDE. Rätta mig gärna ifall jag missbedömt situationen :)
<Ezim> DrGrov, kde 4.8.2 kommer förinstallerad
<Ezim> det går ej jämföra med vad som kommer med 10.04
<DrGrov> Är 4.8.2 något bra att ha då?
<Ezim> DrGrov, jag tycker det.
<Ezim> allt känns bättre
<DrGrov> Ezim: På vilket sätt bättre?
<Ezim> DrGrov, snabbare och ej lika systemresurshungrig
<Ezim> bättre kwin
<Ezim> aktivitet har utvecklats
<DrGrov> Ezim: Hur mycket RAM använder det av dig då du just startat upp? Ungefär då.
<Ezim> samt massa saker under huven
<DrGrov> Okej, det låter mycket bättre.
<Ezim> DrGrov, med eller utan skrivbordseffekter?
<DrGrov> Allting på, hela köret. Jag kör nu i 10.04ans KDE med very high detail och CPU på max.
<DrGrov> Tar ca. 350MB av RAM i 10.04 då jag startat upp fresht.
<Ezim> med skrivbordseffekter samt några virtuella skrivbord samt saker på den ligger den runt 300 mb
<Ezim> utan skrivbordseffekter, bara med en skrivbord och inget på den bör den vara under 300 mb.
<Ezim> DrGrov, sedan muon pakethanterare bättre än skräpet som förr kom förinstallerad
<nikihr> Hallåj
<Ezim> tjenis nikihr
<Ezim> ne nu är det säng time
<Ezim> ta hand om realubot nu nikihr
<Ezim> lycka till DrGrov
<dzragon> Hur ändrar man refreshrate för en Syncmaster 2233 120 hz? Har provat nvidia-settings som sudo men ingen skillnad mot att köra det från program-menyn.
#ubuntu-se 2012-05-04
<realubot> Sover alla?
<lag^> mm
<realubot> Det är dåligt drag i kanalen om nätterna.
<realubot> lag^: Vad gör du uppe då?
<lag^> pluggar
<lag^> leker lite i packet tracer
<realubot> Det vet jag inte vad det är.
<realubot> Tänk vad mycket du har lärt dig sedan du började på din utbildning.
<realubot> Jag känner till traceroute.
<realubot> lag^:
<lag^> realubot:
<lag^> hej
<realubot> Ja?
<lag^> ja vadå?
<realubot> Jag sa att du har lärt dig mycket sedan du började på din utb.
<lag^> Ah
<lag^> jo
<lag^> en del
<realubot> Det är bra.
<lag^> jappsi
<realubot> lag^: Tror du att det blir roligt att jobba som sysadmin/ntverkstekniker då?
<lag^> Absolut
<realubot> Ah.
<realubot> Jag vet inte hur det är att jobba
<realubot> ö.h.t.
<lag^> :\
<realubot> Vad?
<realubot> Jag har ingen erfarenhet av att arbeta som sysadmin.
<lag^> jag gjorde en sneface
<lag^> nä du sa det
<realubot> Mm. Frågan är varför.
<realubot> En anna bra fråga är varför du är uppe på nätterna?
<realubot> *annan
<lag^> jag trivs bra
<lag^> såhr
<realubot> Jaha.
<lag^> mm
<realubot> Det är mer hälsosamt att vara uppe på dagarna.
<lag^> har ändå ingen lektion förrän på onsdag igen
<lag^> jag mår bra
<lag^> vadå hälsosamt
<realubot> lag^: Det ökar risken för många sjukdomar att sova på dagen och vara vaken på nätterna.
<lag^> jag sover inte på dagen
<realubot> lag^: När sover du då?
<realubot> Du är ju vaken på nätterna?
<lag^> Ja?
<realubot> Någon gång måste du sova? Typ på dagen om du är vaken på natten?
<lag^> nä, på morgonen.
<lag^> lägger mig om nån timme.. vaknar vid 11
<lag^> sen börjar dagen
<realubot> Ok. Uppfattat.
<lag^> Eller om jag ska sova nu.
<itmannen> Så är det dags igen att genomlida en ny dag.
<itmannen> Jag hoppa mitt paket med MyDlink kommer idag. Men det är väl att hoppas för mycket.
<Haffe> Hallå
 * antii stampar på Haffe 
<Haffe> HAhahahha.
<antii> Haffe: FÃ¥tt nog av ditt sittande.
<Haffe> Förståeligt.
 * Haffe sätter sig på sig själv.
<itmannen> Man tror inte det är sant. Det har börjat toksnöa här
<Markk> :>
<antii> :D
<Markk> Oi antii
<Markk> Sup?
<antii> Markk: Äter baguette och dricker te samt går igenom lite ärenden :p... själv?
<Markk> :>
<Markk> Jag skriver på en konsultprofil, lyssnar på Lars Demian och äter Wasa-knäcke (sådana där Sandwich-grejer).
<antii> :P..
<antii> Kan påpeka att baguetten togs ut från ugnen för 5min sen
 * antii elakt
<antii> -t
<Markk> :>
<phnom> Mörrn
<Barre> antii: ännu en hård dag i IT-branchen?
<antii> Barre: stämmer bra
<Markk> antii: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K76IqFT0A7w
<Markk> Listen!
<Markk> :D
<Markk> Helskön trubadursnubbe. :>
<antii> Markk: Snart så.
<Markk> :>
<Barre> Markk: han är bra, ännu bättre live :)
<antii> Barre: själv då?
<antii> Känns konstigt att det är fredag idag :p..
<Barre> antii: sitter och ritar lite SAN-lösningar, ont i hela kroppen.. en helt vanlig varda m.a.o.
<antii> Barre: :>
<Markk> Barre: Kan jag tänka mig. :)
<Markk> Skulle vilja se honom.
<antii> Barre: Varför har du ont om man får fråga?
<Barre> antii: jag har tomt samt altan som måste fixas varje år. Det i kombination med min bleka, lönfeta IT-kropp resulterar i smärta
<antii> :(
<Markk> Inte bra.
<antii> Själv blir jag antastad av pollen.
<Barre> Markk: det var i.o.f.s. drygt 20-år sen jag såg honom senast :P
<Markk> MÃ¥ste suga att vara pollenallergiker.
<antii> Markk: kliar i näsan. ögonen :D
<antii> Markk: sen blir jag täppt med :S
<Markk> :/
<Markk> That sucks.
<antii> kan inte snyta mig för inget finns o snyta ut, typ :P
<antii> får gå till apoteket o köpa nå mer knark
<Barre> Raw Capacity:   21.525 TB
<Barre> Usable (Base 10): 17.612 TB
<Markk> Loratadin.
 * Barre har precis gjort dagens paste-fail!
<Markk> Jag är iofs konstant snorig och så.
<antii> Markk: sånna jag käkar med.
<Markk> Okej :)
<antii> Barre: kunde varit värre! ):
<Markk> Jag är bara lite småallergisk mot katter.
<antii> GÃ¥ till doktorn o ta en kortisonspruta kanske.
<antii> ;D
<Markk> Där var den dagen förstörd. :)
<Markk> Haha
<Markk> Näe
<Markk> Det är inte så farligt.
<Markk> Har en katt hemma och kan gosa med den.
<Markk> Men klappar jag katten för mycket och sedan kliar mig i ögonen så börjar det klia som fan.
<antii> Markk: jag är allergisk mot katter med.
<antii> nyser, ögonen rinner osv
<antii> hundar klarar jag :P
<Markk> Mj
<Markk> Mjo*
<Markk> Samma här
<Markk> Hurrdurr
<Markk> Gött, Demian ska spela i sommar står det på hans hemsida.
<antii> Markk: Får gå till apoteket och rådfråga idag.
<Markk> Do it
<amelia> FREDAG! :D
<antii> amelia: :D ut o kör!
<Markk> :D
<Barre> amelia: hahahah.... nu fick jag ett supportamtal kopplat till mig... han hade problem med sin grävskopa! :)
<andol> Barre: Kunde du hjälpa till då? :)
<spixx> Barre: Be honom testa att starta om den först, alltid det som de missar!
<Barre> andol: hehe... nej, men han tyckte att jag skulle koppla honom till någon som kunde hjälpa honom :)
<andol> Var grävskopan tankad då måntro? :)
<kodein> senaste grävrutinerna installerade?
<realubot> Barre: Eller be honom kontrollera att sladden till maskinen sitter i.
<larsemil> HeMan`: nej det har jag inte tittat på
<realubot> Eller be honom aktivera spakarna till maskinen i BIOS.
<realubot> Eller...
<realubot> be honom dra åt *censur*.
<larsemil> pipsvängen!
<realubot> Typ.
<larsemil> vad tror ni om samsung galaxy s3?
<Markk> Vet inte hur mycket RAM den har.
<Markk> Den ska ha en CPU på 1.4GHz (quadcore).
<kodein> den är bättre än blodförgiftning.
<Markk> Jag vet inte om den är bättre än nVidia Tegra 3-CPUn jag har i min HTC One X på 1.5GHz (också quadcore).
<Markk> Sedan så släpptes One X mycket tidigare.
<realubot> "But we're really excited about this phone – following up the Galaxy S2 was always going to be a difficult task, but with the S3 we've definitely got a phone that could be worthy of that crown."
<realubot> http://www.techradar.com/reviews/phones/mobile-phones/samsung-galaxy-s3-1078667/review/page:4#articleContent
<Markk> Vi får se lite tester sen. :)
<realubot> "Overall, the device is in many ways much like its predecessor: does it feel as solid or heavy in the hand as the iPhone? No, although it’s certainly a lot bigger. Is it a different, superb product in its own right? Absolutely. On spending just a short time with the S3, I’m confident in saying that it’s a worthy successor to the globally popular S2. But I also want to see how much all those new features make 
<Markk> Dock har den utbytbart batteri.
<realubot> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/samsung/9243530/Samsung-Galaxy-S3-review.html
<realubot> 1GB RAM.
<realubot> Står det i Telegraphs specs.
<realubot> Så det så. Glöm aldrig det.
<Markk> 1GB RAM ja.
<Markk> Glöm aldrig att du är ett troll.
<Markk> Men IDG:s artikel hade inget om RAM.
<Markk> Men vi får se hur den står sig mot en One X som sagt.
<larsemil> jag tycker den är snygg och jag tycker den har helt okej specs.
<realubot> Markk: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer
<realubot> Läs och lär.
<Markk> Inte säkert att den är sämre för att bara för att den har en lägre klockfrekvens.
<Markk> Men vi han ju hoppas.
<larsemil> Markk: den klår tydligen one x i benchmarks
<Markk> realubot: Inget personpåhopp, det är ett faktum.
<Markk> larsemil: aw
<Markk> Men det är skönt att HTC kom ifatt och släppte sin såpass mycket tidigare.
<antii> =)
<larsemil> Markk: eller var tydligen inte som jag sa
<larsemil> http://www.engadget.com/2012/05/03/gsiii-benchmarks/ ganska hugget som stucket
<larsemil> fast här helt andra siffror: http://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_galaxy_s_iii_flexes_muscles_on_benchmarks-news-4201.php
<Markk> :S
<Markk> Udda
<antii> :F
<Markk> Skumt att telefonen som säljs i USA, med en dualcore-CPU, presterar bättre än quadcore-CPUn som säljs i riktiga världen.
<antii> Android kanske inte hanterar fyra kärnor på ett bra sätt? :P
<realubot> Exakt.
<Markk> antii: Android 4.0 kan det.
<antii> Ah.
<antii> hm
<realubot> itmannen: Välkommen till dagiskanalen.
<larsemil> folk hoppades ju på att den tvåkärniga skulle vara i galaxy s3 också.
<Markk> realubot: Han var inne tidigare.
<larsemil> då den är nyare
<itmannen> realubot<  Tackar. Vad ska vi leka idag ?
<Nafallo> var ar det for revisioner pa processorerna?
<Markk> itmannen: Vad har du gjort med din tab-funktion i din klient nu då?
<Nafallo> Samsung Galaxy S2 har en A9 IIRC
<itmannen> Markk< Inget speciellt
<realubot> itmannen: I dag leker vi snacka massa skit om Samsung Galaxy S3. Övningen går ut på att få barnen att skilja på personangrepp och sakliga argument.
<Markk> itmannen: Det där med "<".
<itmannen> realubot<  Aha. Verkar som en trevlig syssla. :)
<Markk> Nafallo: Nvidia Tegra 3 A9 - ARMv7.
<realubot> itmannen: Nja. Jag tror inte kanalen har åldern inne för en sådan diskussion. Men, men, nu tar jag rast. Tar du över ansvaret fr.o.m. nu?
<itmannen> realubot<  Iaf 15 minuter. Sen måste jag ut i snön igen
<Nafallo> Markk: wut? inte i S3...
<Markk> Nej.
<Markk> I One X.
<realubot> Aj, då. Jag hinner i.a.f. lägga mig i vilorummet och ta en power nap innan jag går på nästa pass.
<Markk> Du specificerade inte vilken telefon.
<itmannen> realubot<  Gör så du
<Nafallo> ARMv7 / A9 for alla processorerna i Samsung mobilerna
<Nafallo> hrm. de har en ny dual-core med A15...
<Nafallo> right. dags att sticka till jobb.
<amelia> hej Nafallo!
<itmannen> Nu hler jag tummarna för att min MyDlink kommer idag. En speciell IP-kamera som jag kan ansluta till från android
<christoffer2> Någon som känner till något problem med dubbla skärmar i Ubuntu 12.04?
<christoffer2> har fungerat felfritt tidigare
<christoffer2> men nu hittas inte äns den andra skärmen
<christoffer2> och den första skärmen kallas "bärbar dator"
<christoffer2> vid min stationära dator
<itmannen> Ut i snön
<Nafallo> hej amelia
<spixx> Morrn
<HeMan> Morrn!
<itmannen-1> Något har hänt med dot.BNC. Det funkar inte idag. Och jag får ingen kontakt med dom för lösenord till hemsidan
<itmannen-1> Flygisoft:  vad tror du ?
<HeMan> hmm, Samsung S III har LTE
<HeMan> ska man kanske vänta på lite tester av den innan man shoppar ny telefon då
<maxjesy> einand, lekt något mer med kameran?
<MrMind> hej. någon som vet ifall det finns något sätt att med sftp chroota en användare till en mapp som ligger inte ägs av den användaren? alltså vill chroota users "user1" till t.ex /home/user2/folder
<MrMind> ?
<Slartibart> Går det att göra så att icke sudo-användare kan mounta (en del) enheter?
<larsemil> ja
<Slartibart> Sitter och pillar i sudoers nu.
<larsemil> vad är det för enheter som ska kunna mountas
<Slartibart> Användaren är medlem i admin. Raden %admin ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:/bin/mount är tillagd i sudoers. Men ändå får jag "only root can do that" efter "mount /dev/sdc1 /media/test"
<Slartibart> larsemil: ..dvs en hårddisk ;)
<Slartibart> 'which mount' ger '/bin/mount'
<Slartibart> Användaren är ut&inloggad.
<HeMan> Slartibart: antar du menar "sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media/test"?
<larsemil> what he said
<Slartibart> HeMan: Nä, utan sudo. Det är det som är meningen, vill att en del ska kunna mounta utan att ge dom åtkomst till allting.
<larsemil> Slartibart: alltså
<Slartibart> Har jag missförstått sudoers?
<larsemil> Slartibart: sudo kan man ställa in vad man ska få göra med eller inte
<HeMan> Slartibart: men sudoers ändrar ju bara vad man får köra tillsammans med sudo
<larsemil> Slartibart: om du skriver som du gör där så betyder det att alla som är med i admin kan skriva sudo mount men inte sudo något annat
<Slartibart> ahh
<larsemil> därimot är väl admingruppen automatiskt med i generella sudo reglerna?
<Slartibart> så blir det ju, ja
<Slartibart> larsemil: Om de generella reglerna är det som står i sudoers, så nej, iallafall inte hos mig
<Slartibart> larsemil: Kan man ställa in vad en viss användare(/grupp?)får göra med sudo? Hur? Är det i sudoers på samma sätt som jag gör nu?
<Slartibart> Jag får 'mount: /dev/sdc1 already mounted or /media/test busy' eftere 'sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media/test' =[. Men det måste väl vara nånting annat? Det som jag skrivit här kan väl inte göra så att mount ger ett sånt felmeddelande?
<larsemil> det är ju något annat. av felmeddelandet skulle jag gissa att den redan är monterad. :D
<larsemil> ja du kan skriva vad en specifik användare / grupp får göra
<larsemil> Slartibart: http://www.gratisoft.us/sudo/sudoers.man.html#examples
<larsemil> just monteringar kan man ju ställa in i fstab vem som får montera också
<Slartibart> Ahh, bra. Tackar :).
<einand> så vad händer här inne då?
 * spacebug- försöker vakna till liv
<einand> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.447042/nyslappta-gimp-28-utmanar-photoshop
<bamsefar> Hrrm, ska man inte kunna få ut cpu-temperatur via ACPI på något vis?
<madbear> bamsefar: sensors?
<phnom> <3 människor som sparar hash-separerade vektorer i en slash-separerad vektor ett fält i en mysql-databas...
<bamsefar> madbear: sensors-detect hittade inget.
<bamsefar> Sitter en core i7 i burken.
<bamsefar> Aha, got it. :)
<bamsefar> modprobe coretemp ; sensors
<bamsefar> Core 0:      +69°C  (high =   +98°C)
<bamsefar> Känns ju ganska varmt dock.
<madbear> bamsefar: det e ganska normal temp tror jag
<einand> 69 är väl rätt normalt, iaf om det är en laptop
<bamsefar> einand: Det är ingen laptop.
<bamsefar> Men, det är en Core i7 2600k, sensors visar 8 cores (med olika temp), processorn har bara 4 cores.
<einand> bamsefar: det är hyperthreding, därför den säger 8 cores
<madbear> hyperspace
<kodein> amelia: oj, var ska du jobba istället nu då?
<hplc> morrn
<hplc> jag kan följa reparationen av min laptop fast det ser lite skumt ut, den finns nu på en auktoriserad verkstad och dom skickar ett sms om det är nåt
<hplc> inte ett ord om att betala för nånting än så länge, bara att det kan komma ett sms
<dzragon> Äntligen, fixat reseed i Deluge och SASL-auth för FreeNode, bah, det går ju att hitta info på Google trots alla företag som spammar nätet numera för "sökmotoroptimering"
<blippe> jag gillar att det star ALARM med stora bokstaver nar jag kor sensors
<swecarp> god fredags kväll
<spixx> Detsamma! :D
<R2D21> Behöver rensa ut gammla kärnor på en gammal xUbuntu dator. Tips? Gör detta i Ubuntu Tweak annars.
<einand> R2D21: ubuntu tweek är väl lättast då
<R2D21> einand, Vill inte installera sig i xubuntu ? xfe krångel?
<einand> R2D21: Vad får du för error?
<blippe> laser "a to z of C" och forst star att man aldrig ska ha flera returns i samma funktion. Typ 8 av de tio forsta exemplen anvander givetvis minst tva
<kodein> hehu, man kan returnera en pekare t.ex.
<kodein> men du kan ju kanske illustrera med exempel på exempel som returnerar mer än en sak?
<blippe> kodein: *return-statements skulle jag skrivit.
<kodein> jaha, så du menar typ: foo ? return bar : return baz;
<blippe> int f(int a) {if (a>1) {return 0;} else {return 1;}; }
<blippe> De deklarerar att alla programmerare (dvs "riktiga programmerare") foljer vissa, godtyckligt av dem valda, regler.
<phnom> Ja, det är trevligt med konventioner
<phnom> Sen exakt vilken det är spelar ingen större roll, sålänge det är enhetligt inom ett projekt.
<kodein> http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?ShuHaRi
<phnom> madbear: !
<swecarp> Ezim,  godkväll
<Ezim> swecarp, tjena vännen. allt väl?
<swecarp> Philip5,  välkommen
<Ezim> Philip5, hur mår vår guru?
<swecarp> Ezim,  jajemensan allt flyter på här börjar få struktur på datorn nu
<Philip5> tack tack
<Philip5> Ezim: mår bra. snart face off i vm-hockeyn :D
<swecarp> Philip5,  hörde att det blir ingen hockey på tv
<Philip5> swecarp & Ezim: läget med er då boys?
<Philip5> swecarp: pfff! sånt där skämtar man inte om! :D
<swecarp> Philip5,  här flyter det mesta på lite fix kvar för att få samba att funka
<swecarp> ok nu ropade chefen att kaffet är klart
<Philip5> swecarp: igår hämtade jag ut en till blixt jag beställt på posten. så nu har jag 5 blixtar! :D
<Ezim> Philip5, orka se matchen mot norge.
<Philip5> måste man ha :D
<Philip5> Ezim: ska se ALLT
<Ezim> swecarp, :) härligt. rykten säger att du blivit kde/kubuntu frälst.
<swecarp> kubuntu regerrar Ezim  det är så enkelt att fixa saker i
<Philip5> heja kubuntu!
<Ezim> swecarp, +1
<Ezim> Philip5, +1
<Ezim> :)
 * spacebug- skakar på huvudet
<Philip5> swecarp: hur känns det att köra gamla versioner av libghoto2 och exiv2 redan fast du kör senaste kubuntu?? ;)
<Ezim> spacebug-, :) du är en sköning.
<Philip5> spacebug-: vi vet att du egentligen gillar kde ;)
 * coobra_ slaps spixx 
 * coobra_ slaps spacebug- 
<Ezim> Philip5, :) hur kan man inte göra det?
<Philip5> precis
<spacebug-> hehe
<spacebug-> jag hade en affär med KDE för ett tag sen men njea. Körde det ju även i ca 10 år i slackware. Dock gillar jag gnome/unity
<spacebug-> hej coobra_ ;)
<Ezim> spacebug-, unity fått grym feedback och reviews.
<Philip5> spacebug-: du behöver komma ur kde-garderoben också bara
<Ezim> intressant av många som total dissade den
<spacebug-> ;)
<itmannen> Nog är det som själva .... Har köpt en Dlink IP-kamera som funkar med android. Men man måste ha win för att kunna konfa den :(
<Ezim> itmannen, hur mår sköna farbror itmannen ?
<itmannen> Ezim:  Tjena på dig. Förutom att jag är sur så är det bara bra
<einand> jag har ett gäng enormt udda buggar med compix
<einand> compiz
<einand> tex, när jag kör vim i terminalen, och avslutr det så hänger sig compiz och slutar uppdatera skärmen, och suger 100% cpu
<einand> så måste köra kill -3 pidof compiz
<Ezim> itmannen, hoppas det inte är något allvarligt.
<Ezim> einand, kör kwin :).
<itmannen> Ezim:  Nädå. Bara det jag skrev om Dlink och win
<spacebug-> einand: det är nåt skumt
<einand> Ezim: funderar på mint
<einand> spacebug-: självklart
<einand> spacebug-: händer varje gång
<Ezim> einand, dom kör väl med mutters kusin muffins :)? haha linux världen är skön. även forkar har roliga namn.
<spacebug-> einand: googlat på det? känns som grafikskorsgrejs
<einand> spacebug-: har gjort, jag är unik
<spacebug-> sånt är aldrig bra
<spacebug-> vet inte hur man ska felsöka heller om det inte krashar
<einand> nä
<spacebug-> jag hade lite liknande problem i 11.10
<spacebug-> X / compiz börja hogga CPU ibland
<Ezim> einand, kör du arch med compiz?
<blippe> har kde kommit i version 3.4 'n?
<einand> Ezim: kör ubuntu 12.04
<Ezim> blippe, :) har du sovit senaste åren?
<Ezim> einand, :) nice. du har gjort rätt val.
<einand> Ezim: nä
<Ezim> einand, ju, du vill spela svår :P.
<nikihr> gokväll
<Ezim> nikihr, tjenis.
<nikihr> läget?
<blippe> Ezim: tiden ar kort, jag forsoker koncentrera mig pa kvalitetsmjukvara!
<einand> Ezim: ubuntu 12.04 är nästan bra, men ändå en bit tills det är helt framme
<Ezim> nikihr, :) bara bra. hur går det med xubuntu 12.04? livet leker?
<nikihr> Ezim: nä ja körde in vanliga faktiskt
<Ezim> blippe, :) bra. kör då kubuntu 12.04.
<nikihr> är det bara jag som känner att unity blivit sjukt mycket bättre?
<Ezim> einand, jepp. därför ska man hoppa på 12.04.1 för ubuntu användare
<einand> nikihr: unity verkar riktigt fint, när det inte krashar
<Ezim> kubuntu användare kan hoppa på direkt om de orkar :P
<nikihr> einand: det har inte kraschat för mig en enda gång
<nikihr> nu sedan 12.04
<einand> Ezim: när kom 12.4.1 då?
<Ezim> einand, :) den dagen jag installerar.
<Ezim> einand, vet ej men det brukar normalt vara någon/några månader mellan skarpa versionen släpp
<Ezim> så lagom till :) "sommarlovet".
<nikihr> det enda jag stör mig på i unity är att jag vill ha "ikonpanelen" längst ner
<nikihr> tål inte att ha den till vänster
<blippe> einand: 19 juni kommer 12.04.1
<Ezim> nikihr, :) du blivit unity frälst. det är skönt.
<nikihr> Ezim: jag kör på allt som finns, hinner aldrig sitta vid datorn längre än då
<itmannen> 7 juni släpps första alpha för 12.10
<nikihr> drunknar i jobb
<blippe> einand: *juli
<einand> varför släpper dom typ inte 12.6 i stället
<einand> eller 12.7 då
<Ezim> nikihr, heja heja ubuntu. :)
<blippe> einand:f;r att det ar 12.04?
<blippe> einand: se det som ubuntu precies sp1
<einand> tycker hela den där skiten med att frysa utgåvor är värdelöst
<Ezim> blippe, bra beskrivet.
<spacebug-> nikihr: det finns et plugin för att få den där nere
<blippe> einand: njae, men jag skulle oxa vilja ha en rolling
<Ezim> blippe, :) enda skillnaden nya respin av isona är uppdaterade.
<Ezim> einand, äsch du vet inte vad du snackar om.
<spacebug-> nikihr: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/how-to-move-unity-launcher-to-bottom-of.html
<itmannen> men tyvärr så börjar ubuntu bli tråkigt stabil oavsett version
<Ezim> det finns fördelar/nackdelar med rolling release precis som frysta utgåvor
<blippe> de* lovade nagan gang typ 2006 att ubuntu skulle komma i en rolling, det tycks ha lagt ner
<spacebug-> nikihr: verkar dock bara funka för 32-bit än så länge
<nikihr> spacebug-: tack lägger den i favoriter och läser sen :) ska lira lite xbox nu :) hörs senare ciao
<swecarp> itmannen,  kena kompis
<Ezim> nikihr, jag har lirat ett bra tag.
<Ezim> fick ingen motstånd av polaren
<Ezim> så jag tröttna :P
<itmannen> swecarp:  Hålla där kamrat carpen. Är nätet och tillvaron stabilt ?
<swecarp> Philip5,  sluta hacka på mig bara för att jag inke kör senaste versionen av digikam
<Ezim> swecarp, :) han vill att du kör hans ppa säkert.
<einand> oj, jag har inte kommit på nått namn för min mjukvara
<Ezim> :P
<swecarp> nätet är stabilt men livet är hårt har inte rökt på 2 dagar
<Ezim> einand, vad ör roligt att du skapat?
<swecarp> Ezim,  han har inget ppa för 12,04 hehe
<einand> Ezim: bättre alternativ till digikam
<Ezim> swecarp, haha.
<itmannen> swecarp:  Aha. Men vad bra. Det kommer du att fixa lätt
<Ezim> einand, vilket är?
<Ezim> einand, har du skärmdump eller källkoden någonstans?
<einand> Ezim: bild arkiverings/galleri mjukvara
<einand> Ezim: koden släpper jag inte fören allt är färdig, och bara löst backend än så länge så skärmdumpar ger inte mycket
<einand> bara arbetat två dagar på det
<Ezim> einand, :) digikam är ju grym. så om du som ensam person har gjort något bättre då är du hardcore nörd.
<einand> bättre beror på, mitt är webasserat
<blippe> Mark tog fore 6.06 och dopte en rolling dist, men det blev inget av det. Hittar inget pga folks otroliga vilja att spekulera av halmstran.
<Ezim> einand, bara två dagar arbete och redan bättre än digikam? storhetsvansinne? :)
<einand> klarar av typ samma grejer, med imagemacig som backend
<einand> Ezim: kommer bli
<itmannen> Ezim:  tvivlar på att han kommer med något som funkar bra
<Ezim> itmannen, va ej hård nu. :)
<Ezim> einand, jag håller tummarna. bara glad om det kommer mer bra saker till linux.
<swecarp> Ezim, hur var  lösningen för att få web cameran att funka i skype
<einand> Ezim: det den gör just nu, är att så fort jag stoppar in sd minnet, flyttar den raw filer, och skapar 3 jpeg-thumps
<Ezim> swecarp, :) genom att fråga mig.
<einand> och laddar upp på nätet
<einand> så nu är det presentationen av saker som fattas
<Ezim> einand, I see. intressant. hojta till när du är klar.
<blippe> einand: har du ett datum da du lovar att visa upp koden pa github?
<einand> Ezim: visst
<Ezim> skriv gärna något på vår forum
<einand> blippe: när jag är färdig
<Ezim> swecarp, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=1dd8e2db2f120258a0baea38498b5495&t=1860519&page=2
<einand> gör det mest för att lära mig nodejs
<itmannen> Ezim:  Nä jag är inte hård. Bara vad jag tvivlar på. Ska vi slå vad ?
<blippe> einand: jag har redan viss ovilja mot programmet :D
<einand> blippe: varför?
<Ezim> itmannen, :) jepp. vinnaren bjuder förloraren på något gott att dricka.
<einand> just det, glömde säga att den lägger in all exif data i en mysql databas med, så man kan söka bilder basserad bilddata
<itmannen> Ezim:  dricka ? Räcker det inte med ett +1
<blippe> einand: jag har forsokt tycka om nodejs, det gar bara inte...
<Ezim> itmannen, :) okej.
<einand> blippe: nä, är nog så
<einand> blippe: hade jag orkat sätta mig in i det hela hade det blivit gjort i GWT
<itmannen> Härligt. På söndag startar STCC på TV
<einand> blippe: blev dock sugen på nodejs när Mozilla gjorde ett mmrpg
<blippe> einand: link?
<einand> http://browserquest.mozilla.org/
<itmannen> Och så den första "riktiga" partiledardebatten klockan 20 på söndag
<blippe> itmannen: samtidigt som det ar fotboll, helt urbota korkat!
<itmannen> blippe:  Fotboll går fetbort
<Ezim> :) fotboll är riktigt nice
<spacebug-> +1
<swecarp> Ezim, har du skrivare instalerad
<Ezim> swecarp, har ej använt skrivaren på bra länge. den dammar just nu :).
<einand> blippe: fastna du i spelet nu
<swecarp> ok letar efter någon som har en canon skrivare i ett nätverk
<einand> blippe: https://github.com/mozilla/BrowserQuest
<Ezim> swecarp, tyvärr.
<swecarp> va fasen får testa här engång till då
<swecarp> utan till lägget
<Ezim> swecarp, kämpar med skype eller vad?
<HakanS> swecarp: Jag har.
<swecarp> Ezim,  nej sitter och funderar lite på hur instalen av canon skrivare är i närverk hadde en lösning från 11,10 som funkar  kör fortfarande med den lösningen
<swecarp> HakanS,  använder du 12,04 eller
<HakanS> swecarp: Kubuntu 11.10
<Ezim> swecarp, fungerar inte det längre?
<swecarp> Ezim,  det funkar kanon men jag tror att det kanske inte behövs i 12,04 final
<Ezim> swecarp, :) ingen aning om det inte behövs.
<swecarp> HakanS,  ok
<swecarp> Ezim,  körde in cups-bjnp direkt så jag vet inte men jag tror att den behövs det är jag frågar lite
<swecarp> HakanS,  får du di skrivare att funka
<HakanS> swecarp: Jag använder Turboprint.
<Ezim> swecarp, :) du har nog bättre koll på ditt problem.
<swecarp> HakanS,  i 12.04 så räcker det att lägga till ppa för cups-bjnp så funkar skrivaren kanon direkt via lägga till skrivare uta några som hällst fixande
<Ezim> Philip5, wb.
<swecarp> Philip5,  wb
<swecarp> Ezim,  hur går det med ditt packande av program
<Ezim> swecarp, jag har inte gjort det på evigheter.
<Ezim> har ej haft orken för det eller den tiden.
<swecarp> Ezim,  det är som mitt lilla översättnings projekt
<Ezim> swecarp, sådant som händer. ibland har man tiden och motivationen för saker.
<Ezim> ibland inte.
<Ezim> swecarp, :) jag tror jag nog dödade diskussionen på kubuntu kanalen
<Ezim> :P
<swecarp> ja man tycker det är roligt men har inte tiden eller orken att göra något
<swecarp> Ezim,  det känns så för mig ibland också  jag kommer in i kanal och den total dör
<swecarp> :D
<Ezim> swecarp, haha. bra det. innebär att några inte kan besvara dina kommentarer.
<Ezim> itmannen har du hållit koll på realubot? det sägs att han är på jakt efter :P 1 tjej/kvinna
<swecarp> just det Ezim  men det känns jobbigt att ställa fråga och svara på den själv
<Ezim> swecarp, :) du har blivit ärkenörd.
<swecarp> Ezim,  sluta nu
<Ezim> swecarp, :) nupz.
<swecarp> Ezim,  jag är ingen nörd men jag frågar massa saker och många gånger så är det dumma frågor
<Ezim> swecarp, ingen är född lärd. gå in på ubuntu-se.org och se mina frågor när jag började med ubuntu.
<Ezim> inte för att jag är väldigt avancerad men man börjar oftast på 0 och sedan lär man sig saker med tiden
<Ezim> har man intresse så går det snabbare
<swecarp> Ezim,  det stämmer nu skall jag bara få samba share att funka här så är mitt system igång helt
<Ezim> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-17916879
<Ezim> riktigt nice
<einand> funderar på att göra allt i php ändå
<Ezim> syns gott folk
<Ezim> kmr in senare "hoppas" :).
<Philip5> wb swecarp
<swecarp> Philip5,  tackar
<Philip5> swecarp: blir det inget hockeytittande för dig?
<swecarp> Philip5,  nej igen hockey för mig
<Philip5> :(
<kodein> igen hockey
<swecarp> Philip5,  har du tid med att titta på hockey
<Philip5> jajamen
<swecarp> ok
<Philip5> har ju retodator och då blir det ju inget ppa-jobb
<Philip5> retrodator
<swecarp> vadå du får anpassa till retrodator tänk på mig
<Philip5> jag tänker på dig din stackare som har värre än så här jämt :P
<Philip5> fast jag hade ju så här till för kring 1,5 år sedan
<swecarp> Philip5,  tackar men jag har vant mig
<Philip5> värre när man vant sig med något mycket snabbare
<swecarp> just presis '
<swecarp> men vad jag har förstått så är det lite bekymmer med dom nya datorerna och linux  finns inte drivisar till allt ännu
<phibxr> Om någon missade intervjun med Mark Shuttleworth i BBC i förrgår: http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-17916879
<Philip5> swecarp: inte vad jag vet men ibland kan det nog vara så
<einand> jag hatar hårdiskar just nu, som inte är av samma märke
<einand> vad finns det för bra mjukvara för att hitta dubletter av filer och radera dom
<blippe> phibxr: sa han nat om grumpy groundhog?
<blippe> fdupes einand?
<einand> blippe: tack
<realubot> Yo!
<realubot> Är det här lågstatuskanalen #ubuntu-se?
 * realubot gör 23:00-dansen.
<Enigma> verkar lugnt här ikväll
<markus__> japp. hellå
<Enigma> hellu
<Ezim> är det någon som har problem med kopiera saker från libreoffice med musen?
<Ezim> resulterar i krasch
<realubot> Ezim: Jag tycker LibreOffice kraschar lite då och då på mitt system också men om det beror på att jag kopierar saker med musen har jag inte tänkt på.
<Ezim> realubot, kan du testa?
<realubot> Ezim: Absolut. I Writer?
<Ezim> yes
<realubot> Kopierar du bara text och klistrar in som vanligt?
<Ezim> jag hinner inte ens kopiera med musen innan det kraschar
<Ezim> prova både med sparad dokument och en som du skriver något på
<realubot> Jag har Writer 3.3.4 i Ubuntu 11.04 64-bitars.
<Ezim> jag kör 3.5.3
<Ezim> :P så du är inte till stor hjälp
<realubot> Det krashar inte nu när jag 10 ggr har kopierat och klistrat in några rader med text i.a.f.
<realubot> Dock så har Calc krashcat för mig lite då och då av ngon anledning. Det har hänt så många ggr så det har barit lite irriterande.
<Ezim> realubot, har du provat installera från libreoffice hemsida?
<Ezim> nyare version
<Ezim> 3.4 bör vara stabil
<markus__> det första kärnkraftverket har börjat köra linux nu. den kör kärna 2.2 nånting
<markus__> (hittar på men det skulle kunna vara sant)
<realubot> Ezim: Nope. Jag kär med standardversionen i 11.04. Den har fungerat bra i övrigt och jag har inte saknat någon funktion så jag har inte sett så stor mening med att uppdatera. Det är för att slippa krasherna då men det har ändå varit uthärdligt.
<nikihr> någon som vet om det är möjligt att spela upp filmer från datorn till ett xbox 360?
<realubot> *kör
<nikihr> vet att det finns någon sån funktion i ps3
<Ezim> realubot, okej.
<realubot> nikihr: Ptja, sett det här: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MediaTomb#Playstation_3_.28PS3.29_Compatibility
<realubot> Mediatomb med PS3-support.
<realubot> nikihr: Jag har aldrig testat det då jag inte ens har... *hrm* xbox 360. :S
<realubot> nikihr: Sorry, läste fel. Trodde du hade PS3.
<nikihr> hehe
<nikihr> lugnt tror jag hittade en guide som jag ska testa nu
<realubot> nikihr: Maybe baby: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xbox360Media
<blippe> nikihr: ar det inte det projektet xbmc ar till for?
<realubot> XBoxMediaCenter.
<nikihr> asså ja hänger inte med
<nikihr> i mitt xbox 360 så säger den att jag ska gå in på xbox.com/pcsetup
<dzragon> Någon som har koll på refreshrate och xorg.conf? Har en Syncmaster 2233rz som klarar 120hz. Hade gärna sett den i 120hz, men nöjer mig med allt över 75hz amo.
<madbear> phnom: wzup dawg
<realubot> dzragon: Det är inte så enkelt att det har med inställningar i själva skärmen att göra? Att du styr vad Ubuntu kommer att använda genom att manuellt ställa in i skärmens menyer?
<realubot> spacebug-: Ta en kaffe nu.
<johanbr> blippe, nyare xbmc funkar inte på xbox (namnet till trots)
<dzragon> realubot: nein
<DrGrov> Någon med XChat och fått problem med SASL authenticering?
<dzragon> realubot: har det någonsin gjort det i något OS? :]
<dzragon> med någon skärm?
<Ezim> host.
<dzragon> localhost
<Ezim> :)
<dzragon> SASL hade jag problem med förut, löste det, automount av hårddiskar löste sig också, google is a friend, och småsaker som vart man lägger till teman för gkrellm o lite annat, men refreshraten på skärmen har jag gått bet på senaste åren. Kunde det före 2005. Körde win igen några år och nu äre bortblåst o allt på google jag testar funkar inte. Och så alla dessa jävla spammade bloggsidor från varje jädrans "sökopt
<dzragon> imerings-guru" out to make a buck gör det inte lättare
<dzragon> "sökoptimering" som innebär att man spammar nätet med 2000 bluffsaker som länkar in mot mindre bluff som i sin tur länkar till något riktigt, vilket motarbetar sig självt och alla andra som ska söka på nätet efter riktiga sidor med riktig info
<dzragon> lol
<dzragon> Google är ju bra, men numera är det som att söka efter nålar i en höstack.
<dzragon> om man bara kunde få tag på lite bensin o bränna ner höstacken så man fick tag på nålen i botten
<dzragon> eller fel av mig, liknelsen är mer åt att "sökmotoroptimerarna" har en äkta nål och kastar ut 2000 kopior, som gör det helt jävla omöjligt att hitta bland skiten
<lag^> blubb
<spacebug-> realubot: ?
<realubot> spacebug-: Det är dags för dig att ta en kaffe, tycker jag.
<realubot> SÃ¥ du kvicknar till lite. ;)
<spacebug-> hehe jaha
<spacebug-> ja kanske
#ubuntu-se 2012-05-05
<realubot> Den här kanalen är ju som en avslagen pilsner på nätterna.
<spacebug-> hum
<realubot> spacebug-: Är det allt du har att säga?
<realubot> Hum?
<itmannen> Ja se de snöar, det var väl roligt hurra :(
<itmannen> Funderar starkt på att lägga mig ett tag igen. Jag blir trött av att se när det toksnöar ute
<itmannen> Så får det bli.
 * realubot petar på kanalen.
 * realubot sätter upp en skylt på kanalens dörr med texten: "Stängt p.g.a. låg aktivitet."
<itmannen> Hög tid att ge mig ut i den farliga verkligheten ett tag
<phnom> Morrn
<itmannen> Är inte folket så pigga idag här ?
<scarleo> God morgon
<swecarp> Philip5,  välkommen
<Philip5> wb swecarp
<swecarp> Philip5,  tackar
<Philip5> swecarp: folk verkar börja sakna digikam på min ppa för 12.04 och undrar varför det inte finns något...
<Philip5> tror jag ska skriva till reuters så det blir en världsnyhet och alla får svaret :D
<swecarp> ja se där alla vill ha dina ppa
<swecarp> Philip5,  ja alla väntar på dina ppa för 12,04 så vi hoppas att du får igång din nya dator snart
<Philip5> swecarp: fick just höra att det kommer en digiKam 2.6.0-RC imorgon! :O
<Philip5> och 2.6 final om en månad
<Philip5> :D
<swecarp> fin2,6 final vad bra då är det bara att vänta på ditt ppa
<Philip5> swecarp: ja det kan nog bli najs
<Philip5> swecarp: och till jul kommer digikam 3.0! :D
<Philip5> en extra julklapp till dig alltså
<swecarp> lika bra att lägga till dina ppan nu
<Philip5> nä
<Philip5> då får du nog error
<swecarp> jullklappen vore en ny dator
<Philip5> vore nått
<Philip5> tycker du får ansöka om en ny dator
<Philip5> och alla vi här kan intyga om hur väl du förtjänar en
<swecarp> Philip5,  har du fått updateringen på flash  i kubuntu gällande fierfox
<Philip5> har inte kollat
<swecarp> miun flah slutadee fungera fick instalera om alltihopa
<Philip5> swecarp: såg att en av nyheterna i digikam 3.0 kommer bli fungerande ansiktsigenkänning och inte bara att den hittar ansikten
<Philip5> oj
<swecarp> Philip5, det vara bara flash från adobe som krånglade så det var den jag fick instalera om
<Philip5> aha, körde du in den själv då?
<Philip5> inte från ubuntu?
<swecarp> fick köra in den från synaptiken
<Philip5> ok
<swecarp> digikam värkar kunna boli ett kanon program i slutet av året
<Philip5> ännu mer kanon menar du väl?!! ;)
<swecarp> ja ett bra program som blir mycket bättre
<itmannen-1> Otroligt men sant. Jag har fått tag på en commedor 64 på secondhand. Nästan oanvänt. För 25 kr !
<swecarp> itmannen-1, är du i eskilstuna ????
<Philip5> så försvann han
<swecarp> japp
<Philip5> C64 är nostalgi
<Philip5> synd bara att det är att förstöra ens goda minnen när man slår på en sådan idag
<swecarp> det är ju mer retro än vad vi kör Philip5
<Philip5> spel och annat som man minns som bra blir liksom inte samma sak
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> itmannen: det är vad jag kallar fynd!
<itmannen> Helt klart. Och 2 joysticks samt en hel del spel fanns med också
<Haffe>                                                                                                     
<itmannen> Mest roligt som en kultgrej
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> C64 var min första dator och sedan blev det en amiga 500 innan det resten av historien varit PC
<itmannen> Och det var även inpackat i orginalkartonger :)
<Philip5> coolers
<Haffe> Som en swimmingpool.
<itmannen> Men nu börjar det bli kris med plats för alla mina prylar
<Philip5> då kanske det blir till att spela saxxon, blue max, jumping junior och en del andra kultspel nu då?
<itmannen> Nja. Ska såklart testa senare idag
 * itmannen funderar på att kasta ut hustruns symaskiner
<itmannen> Något har hänt. Tydligen finns inte JRE i denna ubuntu 12.04. Hur installerar jag detta ?
<lag^> itmannen: http://blog.sudobits.com/2012/04/21/how-to-install-java-jre-on-ubuntu-12-04/
<itmannen> lag^:  Tack. Men där står det att det är installerat
<itmannen> Jag testar att ta bort och installera om igen
<itmannen> Vad i fridens dagar. The Java Runtime Environment cannot be found.
<lag^> haha
<itmannen> ?
<lag^> :<
<lag^> Jag är trött
<Ezim> http://code.google.com/p/ubuntu-builder/
<Ezim> :) arch way? :)
<coobra_> hhe
<Ezim> :) nu kommer alla i kanalen ha sin egna buntu remix
<Silasle> Ingen dålig ide :)
<Philip5> verkar ju vara som en frontend för gamla hederliga "apt-build world"
<swecarp> Ezim,  hejsan
<Ezim> Philip5, stämmer samt remastersys och annat gott.
<Ezim> swecarp, tjenis.
<rm34D> godmorgon
<Ezim> Philip5, har du fått ordning på din stationära?
<Ezim> :P annars kan jag alltid komma över o hjälpa dig. är lite små krasslig så man kan ju gärna dela med sig av host-kärleken :).
<Philip5> Ezim: nepp, har inte fått tillbaka moderkortet än och det verkar ta sin tid
<Ezim> rm34D, tjenis.
<Ezim> Philip5, så vad kör du nu för roligt?
<Philip5> nu kör jag med en core 2 duo på 2,4 ghz
<Ezim> Philip5, fortfarande bättre än min :).
<Philip5> väldigt stor skillnad mot min i7a
<Ezim> Philip5, du kan ju gärna ge din core 2 duo när du får i ordning :P på stationära
<Ezim> skulle ej klaga :P
<Philip5> ge till vem?
<Ezim> Philip5, mig. eftersom jag är så snäll :).
<Ezim> swecarp, kan intyga :).
<Philip5> aha :)
<Philip5> men du kör väl laptop?
<Ezim> Philip5, jepp. men jag säger ej nej till en stationär :P.
<swecarp> Ezim,  det är jag som behöver en ny dator
<Philip5> det är min nya låda men med mitt förra moderkort, cpu och minne
<Ezim> swecarp, haha okej stå på kö. vill någon ge bort sin burk är jag först. du får vara nr 2 på listan :).
<Philip5> har haft det ligga i en låda
<Ezim> Philip5, pss. ge mig så ska jag ta hand om den på 1 bättre sätt. promise!
<swecarp> ok dax att ge sig ut med hundarna lite sedan är det en tripp till morsan
<Philip5> hamnar nog annars i lådan igen så snart jag får tillbaka mitt andra moderkort
<Ezim> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=117962
<Ezim> Philip5, :) hmm jag är fortfarande intresserad. så du behöver ju inte låta den stå och damma.
<Ezim> Philip5, har du hunnit med kubuntu 12.04?
<Philip5> nä jag lugnar mig till jag får burken som den ska vara
<Philip5> Ezim: vad har du i din laptop då?
<Ezim> Philip5, :) skrot.
<Philip5> men det är bärbart skrot :)
<Ezim> :)
<Ezim> ne nu ska man sova lite
<itmannen> Finns det verkligen inget enklare sätt med JRE än detta. http://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/java#TOC-Install-JRE-32-bit-
<Ezim> Philip5, visste du att bluesystem ligger bakom netrunner?
 * andol bjuder på en färsk LWN-artikel, om Kubuntu, Blue Systems, etc
<andol> http://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/495551/5541d7531ef196dc/
<Ezim> andol, bluesystem egen kubuntu baserade dist är tydligen netrunner
<Ezim> :) tydligen står det i den länken du direktlänka
<Ezim> thx
<itmannen> Finns det verkligen inget enklare sätt med JRE än detta. http://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/java#TOC-Install-JRE-32-bit-
<itmannen> För det funkar inte här
<Haffe> Hur fungerar det här med certifikat? Det är inte kopplat till en tjänst eller en maskin?
<realubot> itmannen: Måste du ha JRE? Räcker inte openjdk-6-jre?
<itmannen> realubot:  Nä webbtjänsten skriker efter jre
<Ezim> itmannen, sun java?
<itmannen> Ezim:  Har provat
<Ezim> itmannen, http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<itmannen> Tjänsten skriker efter Java Runtime Environment 1.6u31
<Ezim> itmannen, http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/install-oracle-java-runtime-jre-7-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<Ezim> någon av länkarna bör lösa ditt problem
<itmannen> Ezim:  Vill du ha en riktig bamsekram :) Det funkar nu
<Ezim> itmannen, :) nice nice.
<itmannen> Ezim:  Jag gjorde som i första länken
<Ezim> itmannen, :) roligt att det löste sig.
<itmannen> Ezim:  Himla tur att vi har dig och real i kanalen
<Ezim> itmannen, :) thx för de snälla orden.
<itmannen> Suck. Jag måste ut i verkligen. Men vill inte.
<Ezim> itmannen, :) jag är krassslig så :) för mig är enda medicinen lata.
<itmannen> Ezim:  Lata på du. Det brukar jag göra mest hela dagarna. Men nu måste jag på ett litet uppdrag tyvärr
<delhage> bang bang shoot shoot
<Ezim> delhage, du glömde sedan ooopps :)
<delhage> varför?
<Ezim> delhage, det är bara så.
<delhage> ok
 * delhage funderar
<realubot> Skärp er annars åker ni ut.
<DrGrov> Gokväll allihopa
<DrGrov> Vem var det som hade en HTC One X här inne? Tror mig minnas att någon hade en sådan.
<DrGrov> Hur installerar jag enklast in Dropbox klienten för 10.04? Via Synaptic eller via 32-bitars paketet från dropbox.com?
<einand> realubot: sedan suger openjre
<realubot> einand: Det säger du? Jag har då inte upplevt några problem med det och flera i kanalen säger att det duger gott.
<einand> duger säkert åt folk som inte använder det
<realubot> einand: Säg några vanliga sammanhang där openjdk-6-jre suger?
<einand> men lider av rejäla prestanda problem
<realubot> DrGrov: Det lär ju vara enklare via Synpatic men frågan är om du får samma version?
<Ezim> openjdk 7 finns väl
<realubot> einand: Ok. NÃ¥gra exempel?
<DrGrov> realubot: Ok, jag skall dubbelkolla då jag laddar ner det. Fick 25GB för 2 år då jag köpte HTC One X
<einand> tja, tex när jag spelar minecraft
<Ezim> sedan är väl openjdk likvärdig det som einard suktar efter
<einand> DrGrov: man har bara 25GB första året, sedan måste man betala för det
<realubot> DrGrov: Finns dropbox-klienten ens i Synaptic?
<DrGrov> einand: Nej, inte i detta fall. HTC levererar 25GB för 2 år.
<DrGrov> einand: http://www.htc.com/europe/smartphones/htc-one-x/#overview
<einand> ok, var kanske 2år då
<DrGrov> einand: Inga problem :)
<DrGrov> Det duger gott med 25GB för 2 år. Lär nog aldrig behöva 25GB på en gång men lätt att ha med sig på t.ex. resa eller så.
<einand> så trodde jag med, efter 2 månader var det fullt
<DrGrov> realubot: Nej, tror mig inte sett den. Får lov att använda mig av Ubuntu Tweak för att lägga till PPAn då.
<Ezim> DrGrov, :) du var juve fan va?
<DrGrov> Ezim: Ja, det är jag. Hur så?
<Ezim> DrGrov, :) var nog jag som hjälpte dig med teamviewer.
<DrGrov> realubot: Jag har inte kollat Dropbox så noggrannt förrän nu.
<DrGrov> Ezim: Ja, det var det. Kurdistan?
<Ezim> DrGrov, du kan prova installera dropbox från deras sida. det bör räcka.
<Ezim> DrGrov, yes :).
<DrGrov> Ja, jag installerar det från sidan då. Orkar dock inte göra det nu förrän jag fått bekäftat dom 25GB.
<DrGrov> Ezim: Teamviewer har nog inte alls behövts efter det du hjälpte :D
<Ezim> DrGrov, låter bra.
<Ezim> DrGrov, hehe okej. nice.
<einand> coolt
<einand> F2.0 aperture and 28mm lens
<einand> gillar hur dom skriver ut den specifikationen
<DrGrov> Imorgon är det ju helt sinnessjukt viktig match kl 21:45 (20:45 svensk tid) för Juve.
<DrGrov> einand: På HTC One X sidan jag länkade till?
<einand> ja
<einand> HTX one X verkar fin, förutom det lite klena batteriet
<DrGrov> einand: Ok, jag har inte läst igenom allting ännu.
<DrGrov> Batteriet är väl inte helt klent? Det lär nog räcka en dag riktigt bra. Kan ju alltid avaktivera vissa saker beroende på vad man gör.
<einand> det var klent jo
<DrGrov> Ja, lite grann då. Dock är det väl ett förekommande problem för alla telefoner idag oavsett märke.
<DrGrov> Jag lär ju köra med mobilt bredband av då jag är någonstans längre bort och inte behöver ha det för tillfället. Sparar troligen rejält med batteri på det viset.
<Ezim> DrGrov, :) även om jag gillar dig som person hoppas jag juve torskar
<DrGrov> Ezim: Dom torskar aldrig imorgon. Conte har sparkat in pungkulorna i halsen på alla spelare så dom vet vad som gäller imorgon. Vinst, enbart vinst.
<itmannen> Hem kära hem. Äntligen hemma igen från busvädret ute
<Ezim> itmannen, välkommen tillbaks.
<Ezim> DrGrov, gillar conte, men jag hoppas ändå på förlust :).
<itmannen> Ezim:  Tackar. Det var en traumatisk upplevelse irl :)
<DrGrov> Ezim: Vänta bara, Conte bevisar återigen imorgon att laget är redo för att vinna Scudetton. 3p imorgon och sedan kör vi över Atalanta hemma 13 maj
<DrGrov> Scudetton hamnar, oavsett om du vill eller inte, i Turin :)
<DrGrov> Juve leder ju med 1p, räcker gott och väl. Milan lär ju få svårt med Inter imorgon, mycket p.ga. att Inter inte vill förlora ett derby. Oavsett om dom inte tar 3. platsen, förlora vill man aldrig.
<Ezim> DrGrov, :) du vet att jag har svag hjärta för atalanta och alla lag med ultras åt v-hållet. :P
<itmannen> Jag är så lat nu att jag inte ens orkar lyfta från TV-fotöljen och hasa in till min "rätta" dator och fixa en del
<DrGrov> Ezim: Ja, det vet jag. Dock hjälper inte sympatier då Juve kör över Atalanta. Conte tar revansch för hur han blev behandlad av Atalantas ultras då han tränade Atalanta.
<Ezim> DrGrov, :).
<Ezim> conte gillar man.
<Ezim> det går ej ogilla honom
<Ezim> grym som spelare
<Ezim> grym som tränare
<Ezim> en sådan person vill man inte träffa på arg
<Ezim> :)
 * realubot misstänker att den låga aktiviteten i kanalen bara är början aktivitetsnivån i sommar.
<realubot> *början på
<DrGrov> Ezim: Ja, han har ju gått rätt varm på dom träningarna jag kollat i efterhand där han ger instruktioner åt spelare.
<itmannen> realubot:  Jo det går väl alltid ned vid fint väder
<Silasle> itmannen: Fint väder? Det är ju storm ute :p
<itmannen> Silasle:  Ja nu ja. men förhoppningsvis inte hela sommaren
 * itmannen funderar på att hälla upp chips och öppna en pilsner inför kvällens upplopp
<realubot> Upplopp?
<realubot> Ska du ut på stan och spöa Windows-users?
<itmannen> Jo. Jag hoppas på lite upplopp här :)
<itmannen> Jag har tråkigt
<joel135> realubot, itmannen: hur gör man så att det står: <mening med <nick> som subjekt> med * som nick? exempel i min klient: "*|joel135 gör nånting"
<joel135> i irc, alltså
<realubot> joel135: Du skriver /me <meddelande>
<itmannen> joel135:  me med ett / för sen texten
<realubot> Testa!
 * joel135 har lärt sig nåt nytt!
<joel135> nice
<realubot> Grattis! ;)
<itmannen> bingo :)
<itmannen> Mysko. nu har det gått 2 dagar utan att någon blivit förbannad på mig
<itmannen> Hemska tanke. Håller jag på att bli en mjukis
<itmannen> Vid närmare eftertanke så är det en utopi
<itmannen> Undrar vad jag ska skriva för provocerande så kanalen vaknar ? Windows är bäst :)
<itmannen> swecarp:  Välkommen till klubben för inbördes beundran
<swecarp> itmannen,  tackar
<itmannen> swecarp:  Allt väl ?
<swecarp> sådär här försöker hitta lite info i wikin
<itmannen> Ok. vad för info då ?
<einand> varför har ubuntu plockat bort alla simpla inställingar, som powermanagent, och byta thema
<swecarp> har hittat infon redan det var om hur man avintalerar ett program som är instalerat via en nedladdad debfil
<itmannen> swecarp:  Men gör du inte det via pakethanteraren
<swecarp> det var dte jag läste mig till det går ju att göra via terminalen oxå
<itmannen> Eller kanske inte vid närmare eftertanke. Det är väl purge som gäller
<swecarp> itmannen,  tänkte kolla lite på detta programmet är det inget för mig så vill jag tabort det
<swecarp> http://code.google.com/p/ubuntu-builder/
<itmannen> swecarp:  Jo det har jag testat. Men inte fullt ut ännu
<itmannen> swecarp:  Jag har så mycket installerat så jag har glömt bort vad allt är till :)
<swecarp> ok är det för att bygga en egen variant av ubuntu eller
 * einand är kär i sig själv <3 ein
<itmannen> Jag ingen annan vettig människa lär vara kär i dig. Så det är nog lika bra
<itmannen> swecarp:  Jo det vet jag. men inte testat det fullt ut
<swecarp> ok då vätar jag tills den goda fen har varit här med en ny dator
<itmannen> swecarp:  Om det funkar så är det ganska fränt
<itmannen> swecarp:  Hade du beställt en ny eller kommer jag ihåg fel
<swecarp> itmannen,  ja bygga en anpassad kubuntu med det som jag gillar och sedan sälja den dyrt
<itmannen> :) Visst. Lycka till :D
<swecarp> nej hoppas att någon vänlig själ skall ge mig en
<itmannen> swecarp:  Har du varit på tippen ?
<swecarp> nej det har jag inte  men får pressa morsan lite så hon betalar ut lite av arvet
<itmannen> swecarp:  Eller kanske en skvätt arsenik
<swecarp> itmannen,  en stordos behövs nog hon är seg
<itmannen> swecarp:  Jo gamla kärringar är ett segt släkte.
<swecarp> ezim wb
<swecarp> Ezim,  wb
<Ezim> swecarp, tack :).
<Ezim> swecarp, har 4.8.3 kommit till er lyckligt lottade?
<Ezim> dvs som kör 12.04
<itmannen> Den store dataGuden är återuppstånden. Ezim
<Ezim> itmannen, :) jag rodnar. bara om det stämde.
<markus__> hej alla
<Ezim> hej markus__
<itmannen> Ezim:  Klart det stämmer unge man :) Tänks så många nödställda du hjälper här
<swecarp> Ezim,  den ligger ännu bara som en backport
<Ezim> itmannen, roligt att den hjälp man ger uppskattas. precis som jag fick hjälp från andra i början. även om det var ett tag sedan senast :P.
<Ezim> swecarp, hmm kubuntu-backports har i alla fall den ännu inte.
<swecarp> Ezim,  det var roligt att läsa lite av dina gamla inlägg i forumet
<Ezim> swecarp, men man kanske ej behöver kubuntu-backports i 12.04?
<Ezim> swecarp, :) som jag skrev igår, vill man lär man sig snabbt.
<swecarp> Ezim,  kolla här http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.8.3
<Ezim> philip är omöjligt vår latmask här
<swecarp> Ezim,  det kan inte vara han
<Ezim> swecarp, :) du har nog rätt unge man.
<itmannen> Jag är så vansinnigt trött så jag vill sova. men är nog lite väl tidigt. Ska försöka hasa mig upp från TV-fotöljen en stund iaf
<swecarp> Ezim,  uppdatering samt uppgradering pågår
<Ezim> swecarp, :( du får leka med 4.8.3 men inte moi.
<Ezim> orkar inte kompilera själv hel DE :(.
<Ezim> swecarp, :) vilket av mina gamla svar på forumet var roligast?
<Ezim> itmannen, :) du är tüng.
<swecarp> Ezim,  inte svaren men många av frågorna var roligta att läsa jag har ju haft exat samma frågor
<Ezim> hehe swecarp ex?
<swecarp> lite om dualbot bland annat
<Ezim> swecarp, :) läser den med.
<Ezim> tänk om alla kunde ställa frågor som jag gjorde då
<Ezim> :P fasiken vad man skryter
<Ezim> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=208&t=46511&p=373963#p373963
<Ezim> :) roligt läsa sina gamla svar. vad säger du swecarp? :)
<Ezim> swecarp, märkte att jag inte har ställt så många frågor som jag trodde.
<swecarp> ja det är många bra svar gillar din frågeställning i länken du lade här
<Ezim> :) thx
<swecarp> Ezim,  jag har ju inte ställt så många frågor i forumet det mest har jag ställt här
<Ezim> swecarp, vilket fungerar lika bra.
 * swecarp kör en massa uppdateringar 
<Ezim> jag började med irc rätt så sent
<swecarp> irc var det första jag testade har kört mycke irc tidigare  på ircqnet tror jag att det hette var lite op och hadde egen boot på den tiden
<swecarp> Ezim,  du är en av dom i denna kanalen som jag verkligen skulle vilja träffa
<Ezim> swecarp, :) respekten är ömsesidig.
<realubot> Jag är glad om jag slipper träffa någon i den här kanalen.
<realubot> Jag hoppas att respekten är ömsesidig.
<Ezim> haha realubot haha du har ju redan träffat einand
<Ezim> :P sedan vill nog alla träffa mig
<Ezim> realubot, inkl. du
<einand> Ezim: men jag har inte träffat honom
<spacebug-> ^^ =)
<realubot> Ezim: Jag har aldrig träffa einand. Han har bara spionerat på mig.
<Ezim> realubot, samma sak :).
<Ezim> spacebug-, :) visst vill du träffa mig också?
<realubot> Jag tar 30 000 kr för 1h fika.
<Ezim> realubot, :) du jag skulle bjuda dig på fikan.
<spacebug-> Ezim: kanske det kanske ;P
<realubot> Ezim: ;)
<Ezim> spacebug-, :) trevligare person finner du inte.
<spacebug-> du vågar inte träffa mig dock
<Ezim> spacebug-, varför det? äter du barn till frukost och jagar gamlingar på kvällarna? :)
<spacebug-> typ hehe
<spacebug-> nä då
<Ezim> spacebug-, :) okej varför skulle jag då inte vilja träffa dig?
<Ezim> rättare sagt våga kanske :P mer passande
<Ezim> hmm :) okej jag ska nog inte pressa mer. men jag skulle vilja se realubot och einand äta middag ihop.
<Ezim> tror det skulle bli intressant :P
<Ezim> maxjesy, du är kocken som ska laga mat till realubot och einand :).
 * realubot ser fram emot en romantinsk dejt med einand.
<realubot> Inga tungkyssar dock. einands mustasch sticker så mycket i munnen.
<Ezim> :)
<realubot> Jag vill se en dejt mellan itmannen och spacebug- men då får spacebug- först lova att inte ha på sig läderhuvan så han skrämmer itmannen.
 * Ezim ska följa fotboll. hockey är för tråkig. sport för "efterblivna". :P
 * realubot drar itmannen och spacebug- i benen.
<spacebug-> Ezim: hur ser du ut? Vad gör du till vardags osv? =)
 * realubot rycker lite i einand ben också.
<Ezim> spacebug-, :) jag är upptagen. ser ut som en kurd :P.
<Markk> Ezim: Som att fotboll eller ishockey följs av några högintellektuella. ;)
<Ezim> Markk, det gör fotboll. :)
<realubot> spacebug-: Typisk kurd: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/5/5d/Abdullah_%C3%96calan.png/200px-Abdullah_%C3%96calan.png
<realubot> Genomsnittskurd.
<Markk> Jag ser det mest som att en massa ölsugna människor följer sådant. :)
<spacebug-> Ezim: hehe ok
<Ezim> realubot, han på bild är min största förebild.
<realubot> Ezim: Hehe, jag misstänkte det.
<realubot> Ezim: Han sitter i skiten dock.
<swecarp> Ezim,  se och begrunda http://i.imgur.com/GJ5Nm.png
<nikihr> CHELSEA! FA CUP VINNARE 2012 GRYMT!
<Ezim> swecarp, nice.
<nikihr> sorry offtopic ;)
<Ezim> nikihr, 1 av lagen jag avskyr mest.
<swecarp> 4,8,3
<nikihr> Ezim: hihi :)
<Ezim> :) grabbar vi syns om någon timme. nu blir det fotboll. :P svara mig inte.
<nikihr> men vad tråkigt det blev här hemma dåå.. tjejen och hennes entourage har dragit ut på krogen och här sitter jag med ett glas vin och massa jobb :(
<einand> realubot: så, du vågar seriöst träffa mig irl nu?
<Ezim> har inte missat något märker jag :)
<Ezim> börjar tröttna på ubuntu.se gänget
<Ezim> de bara vill ubuntu-se.org illa
<einand> Ezim: dom verkar iaf bättre än se.org gänget
<Ezim> einand, på vad?
<Ezim> enda de gör snackar skit om ubuntu-se.org
<HakanS> Ezim: Du menar Peters "omröstning"?
<Ezim> HakanS, ja.
<Ezim> barnsligt. sedan måste rune.k som vanligt hänga på
<Ezim> http://ubuntu.se/threads/20919-R%C3%A4dda-Ubuntu-Sverige
<HakanS> Ezim: Inget att bry sig om.
<Ezim> om avsikten med deras inlägg var av godo så är det bara bra
<Ezim> dock de som följt ubuntu.se vet hur de älskar diskutera -se.org i negativa termer
<Ezim> HakanS, sant. dock det är pinsamt att sådana som påstår sig bry sig om ubuntu lägg en sådan tid på sådant
<Ezim> än göra något vettigt för ubuntu
<Ezim> ubuntu.se har för mig länge varit windows.se
<Ezim> synd för dem så är alltomwindows redan upptagen
<HakanS> Ezim: Deras aktivitet har minskat betydligt.
<Ezim> när diskutera -se.org senaste "ubuntu".se?
<Ezim> HakanS, så länge de som styr ubuntu.se kommer fler lämna.
<HakanS> Ezim: Nu. ;)
<Ezim> HakanS, :) sant, men du förstår nog att jag menar forumet.
<HakanS> Ezim: Det var länge sedan.
<Ezim> :) där har du ditt svar. är säker på att du inte ens minns.
<hplc> va var det för varning om färger? får man inte använda vilka färger som helst?
<HakanS> hplc: Vad menar du?
<Ezim> hplc, was?
<einand> Ezim: Tja, org gänget och se gängets bråk härstammer ifrån 5-7år gamla konflikter
<HakanS> Ezim: Dock kunde intresset för Ubuntu och LoCot vara större.
<einand> Ezim: dom båda är lika korkade
<hplc> nafallo skrev nåt om färger, men tills jag får tillbaka mina glasögon måste jag ha röd bold text, jag trodde inte det störde nån annan :s
<einand> hplc: vi ser inte dina färger iaf, så troligtvis din klient som spökar
<Ezim> einand, jag känner till konflikten. det rättfärdigar väl inte att ubuntu.se med jämna mellanrum diskuterar -se.org?
<Ezim> HakanS, självklart vill man det. men i en tid då andra tekniska prylar börjar bli vanligare är intresset för desktop os och support rörande desktop os ej lika stor.
<einand> Ezim: fast i detta fallet var det en rss som kom in, troligtvis med automatik
<einand> sedan har dom ju rätt
<Ezim> einand, om du har följt ubuntu.se vet du att LJ "utbrott" mot -se.org sker med jämna mellanrum.
<Ezim> det är enda som är likt i .se
<einand> Ezim: största problemet med varför LoCot förlorar anhängare är pga folk som HakanS är med och styr
<Ezim> einand, LJ och Rune.K såg bara möjligheten fortsätta sin kritik. om de vill diskutera locot kan de göra det i -se.org.
<Ezim> det vore som om jag diskuterade ubuntu.se på vårt forum
<Ezim> einand, du har rätt till din åsikt. om du anser det är det din ensak.
<einand> nja, är väl mer fakta än åsikter
<spacebug-> vad är det för sandlådenivå på saker å ting? Typiskt nätet..
<Ezim> einand, nu överdriver du väl?
<einand> alltså, jag ser ärligtalat inte problemt med att dom diskuterar en "konkurent" på sin egna sida, knappast så dom springer över till org och gör det
<einand> Ezim: tyvär inte
<Ezim> om du anser HakanS gör ett så dåligt jobb, ställ upp själv.
<einand> Ezim: inte tid
<einand> verken tid eller intresse
<Ezim> einand, om du inte har tid eller intresse är du rätt person komma med så starka påståendet?
<einand> så,  bara för jag själv inte har tid, så kan jag inte påpeka brister?
<einand> så bara för jag själv inte är snickare kan jag inte klaga när taket läcker?
<Ezim> einand, konkurrent stämningen är väl vad dom skapar med sina inlägg om -se.org. när läste du något om dem hos -se.org. då menar jag återigen forumet.
<Ezim> einand, vem har sagt att du inte får kritisera HakanS? det var väl inte det jag påpeka. det du kommer är påståendet. kalla det för fakta är väl i mitt tycke för grovt.
<HakanS> einand: Vad är det som brister inom locot?
<Ezim> om HakanS sedan är den despoten du målar upp så borde det inte vara svårt för locots medlemmar avsätta honom
<einand> Ezim: jodå, det är svårt, eftersom ingen kommer på mötena, så dom blir inställda gång på gång
<Ezim> einand, bra. där kom du med vettig kritik. är anledningen till att mötena ställs in HakanS?
<einand> nej, men hans brist på engagemant, och hans attityd skrämmer iväg folk så dom tröttnar
<hplc> en "juholt-effekt"?
<Ezim> einand, okej. hans engagemang och hans attityd får nog han svara på. då han är online.
<einand> Ezim: det finns flera, som jag snackat med som berättat för mig om kraftiga sammarbetssvårigheter
<Ezim> hplc, :) lol.
<einand> hplc: kan man väl kalla det för.
<hplc> jag glömde smileyn, det var menat att pigga upp stämningen :)
<Ezim> hplc, juholt var en :) go gubbe.
<einand> iaf, en förening/organisation faller extremt lätt om styrelsen inte visar engamenag
<hplc> fast en mindre bra ledare
<Ezim> ser ut som super mario. bara det är bonus i min värld :P.
<HakanS> einand: Vilka har berättat för dig att de har kraftiga sammarbetssvårigheter med mig?
<Ezim> einand, jepp. det där stämmer. har själv förr varit aktiv inom ungdomsrörelse. på den tiden man var ordförande så hade dom strax över 1000 medlemmar runt om i landet.
<einand> HakanS: det får dom ta upp själva, eftersom det vart i förtroliga samtal
<HakanS> einand: Det är inte så att du läst på forumet det som några personer skrivit?
<einand> HakanS: är tyvär aldrig inne på forumet, så vida inte någon länkar in där ang nått problem
<hplc> när videon av steve ballmer som försökte ska entusiasm läckte ut sas det att det var menat internt, men nog försökte han skapa entusiasm alltid där han stod på scenen och hoppade :)
<einand> Därimot har jag haft flertalet väldigt intressanta skype konversationer
<Ezim> hplc, han har nog adhd.
<Ezim> eller någon annan bokstavskombination
<HakanS> einand: Det finns bara två personer som nämnt att de har haft sammarbetssvårigheter med mig.
<einand> ubuntu-se.org borde updatera sin websida, eller skall stå "comming soon!" för ubuntu 12.04
<Ezim> einand, +1
<einand> HakanS: tråkigt att bara 2 personer vågar stå upp för sina åsikter då
<einand> HakanS: Räknar du med mig så är det tre personer som nämnt det.
<HakanS> einand: Nu vet jag inte riktigt om vi haft något sammarbete direkt.
<einand> Nej eftersom du springer och gömmer dig som en feg liten råtta
<HakanS> einand: Vad menar du?
<einand> Ja, vad menar jag, du svara aldrig någonsin på kritik som jag, och de andra medlemmarna från offtopica kanalen framförde
<HakanS> einand: Innan kanalen lades ner menar du? Eller på mötet då det bestämdes?
<Ezim> einand, det är ej snällt använda sådana hårda ord helt onödan.
<einand> HakanS: Vad tror du själv, har du så dåligt minne hänvisar jag dig till att läsa alla loggar så kan vi återkomma till diskutionen om någon dag
<HakanS> einand: Jag har inte tid att läsa gamla loggar. Offtopic-kanalen är ett passerat kapitel.
<einand> Jasså, så du klarar av att sova gott. Göra misstag efter misstag och bara säga "Det är ett avklarat kapitel"
<einand> tråkigt bara att du lämnar en rad med arga och irriterade människor efter dig.
<HakanS> einand: Jag ser det inte som misstag. Beslutet att lägga ner offtopic-kanalen togs inte av mig, utan av medlemmarna på loco-mötet.
<HakanS> einand: De personer som du snackat med och som berättat om kraftiga sammarbetssvårigheter. Har det också handlat om offtopic-kanalen. Eller om något annat?
<einand> HakanS: Jag fick reda på andra saker
<HakanS> einand: Skulle vara intressant att få reda på vad det rörde sig om. Du kan kanske be dem ta upp det direkt med mig eller på annat sätt ta framföra det offentligt.
<einand> Det är upp till dom om dom känner sig tillräkligt motiverade och starka för att göra det
<HakanS> einand: Självklart.
<hplc> jag blir inte klok på detta, jag satte upp en linux som firewall / router / gateway, funkar fint, men jag ser inte min samba share i nån dator i LAN trots att det är samma arbersgrupp
<hplc> frågade i #ipfire för 3 timmar sen utan svar
<Ezim> bed time. ha det bra gott folk.
<EAG> hplc du borde kunna hitta massor av guider för sambashares och ubuntu
<einand> hplc: fått svar ännu?
<hplc> näe, får vänta och se, det är en liten kanal
<einand> hplc: fungerar något annat på ditt lan?
<einand> kan du tex ssha mellan maskinerna?
<hplc> ja det fungerar, alla maskiner kan nå alla, men tjänsten CIFS syns inte bara
<einand> udda
#ubuntu-se 2012-05-06
<realubot> Yo!
<lag^> oy
<realubot> lag^: Wzup baby?
<lag^> realubot: nyss hemkommen. Själv+
<realubot> lag^: Samma här. Det blev sent i natt.
<realubot> lag^: Nu lagar jag middag. :)
<lag^> åhå
<lag^> Ska du ut och titta på supermånen om en timme?
<lag^> 1½ timme
<realubot> lag^: Nja. Det hade jag inte tänkt. Men jag kanske tittar ut genom fönstret om jag är vaken då. Du då?
<lag^> realubot: har ingen månsida här
<spacebug-> hum
<lag^> :<
<lag^> orkar inte ta mig ut
<itmannen> Snön ligger vit på taken. Endast itmannen är vaken
<itmannen> Äntligen söndag och partiledardebatt på TV klockan 20
<Barre> ssh luke.rre.nu
<andol> Host luke.rre.nu not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
<Barre> hehe.. jag är trött andol, den sitter på mitt lan :)
 * antii kastar fisk på Barre 
 * Barre skårar skinnet, gnider in skinnet med olivolja, salt, peppar och persilja. Fyller med persilja och citron och slänger den på grillen
<antii> :)
 * itmannen räknar ned tiden till 20:00
<Philip5> itmannen: vad händer då?
<itmannen> Philip5:  Partiledardebatt på TV. En höjdpunkt
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> laddar du upp med vassa kommentarer, ägg och tomater?
<itmannen> :) Verbala ruttna ägg
<Philip5> blir mindre kladdigt i tv-rummet av dem
<itmannen> Rätt så.
<itmannen> MÃ¥ste kolla om man kan skicka in kommentarer till studion
<HakanS> Bättre att leva i nuet än att planera vad man ska göra senare.
<HakanS> "Livet är det som händer dig medan du är upptagen med att göra upp planer." John Lennon
<joel135> hej #ubuntu-se, jag jobbar på en presentation om fildelning och undrar: finns det något övergripande begrepp för 1) att behöva betala böter och 2) att sättas i fängelse
<Philip5> joel135: vet inte vad du menar med begrepp
<Philip5> sedan tror jag inte någon här är helt juridiskt bevandrad i frågan men nog folk som har gott om åsikter
<joel135> alltså typ "böter/fängelse-straffas" fast finare
<Philip5> vite?
<Philip5> och i en dom så lagförs man för det straff man ska få när man väl döms
<joel135> att "utsättas för juridiska åtgärder" är nog lättast att förstå
<swecarp> itmannen,  godmorgon
<itmannen> swecarp:  Godmorgon ? Det är ju mitt på dan :)
<swecarp> itmannen,  ja man har ju varit uppe i 3 timmar men för endel så är det morgon fortfarande
<itmannen> swecarp:  jag har planer på att kasta ut hustruns symaskiner så jag får plats med C64
<swecarp> itmannen,  tänk på att hon inte då kan fixa dina kläder
<swecarp> itmannen,  du kanske får gå naken  hemska tanke
<itmannen> swecarp:  Hm. Förvisso. Men hon är och gör en kyrklunch nu så jag tänkta passa på
<itmannen> swecarp:  Jag måste nog skynda på mitt husköp så jag för plats med allt
<swecarp> hur går det egentligen med husköpet är det klart snart
<itmannen> swecarp:  Nja. Inte riktigt. Arvet kommer inte förens i slutet av maj
<itmannen> Kanske lite tidigare om jag har tur
<itmannen> swecarp:  Jag vill nämligen köpa kontant
<swecarp> ok
<itmannen> swecarp:  Har varit till slu i 2 år och står tomt. Så jag behöver nog inte hasta
<swecarp> nej då kan du gu göra ett klipp
<itmannen> swecarp:  Jo jag tänkte det. Han begär 450000. Men det kan att tvärglömma
<swecarp> ok bjud 300
<itmannen> swecarp:  Precis min tanke :)
<itmannen> swecarp:  Ska dit till veckan med en byggkille och kolla lite mer
<itmannen> Men det finns helt underbara utrymmen för min datorer och servrar
<swecarp> nu skall jag ut med hundarna
 * itmannen är hungrig och ingen hustru hemm :(
<Ezim> hmm senaste nvidia drivrutinerna vill inte fungera trots att den påstås kompilerat riktigt
<Ezim> nåja blir väl gå tillbaks till 295.33 istället
<itmannen> Ezim:  Tjena kompis. Du glömmer väl inte bort årets första höjdpunkt på TV ikväll
<Ezim> itmannen, det är?
<itmannen> Ezim:  Den första partiledar debatten sen valet  2010. Med alla partier
<Ezim> riktigt nice.
<itmannen> Japp
<Ezim> även om jag tycker svensk partipolitik är riktigt tråkigt
<Ezim> men man är ju politisk intresserad
<itmannen> Ezim:  Samma här. jag vill försöka hålla mig informerad så gott det går
<Ezim> itmannen, det är bra.
<Ezim> en hel del nya partiledare/språkrör
<Ezim> så det kommer bli intressant
<Ezim> KD riskerar ju hamna under spärren
<itmannen> Ezim:  Jag har varit politiskt aktiv förr. Men orken räcker inte längre tyvärr
<Ezim> återigen igen
<itmannen> Även C
<Ezim> itmannen, stämmer.
<Ezim> alliansen har skadat C och KD
<itmannen> ja så är det
<Ezim> delvis även folkpartiet, bara M som dragit nytta av samarbetet.
<Barre> men 'puppet agent --test' får jag felmeddelande "could not find init script for 'ssh'", detta är mitt manifest http://paste.ubuntu.com/971010/    vad har jag gjort för fel?
<Barre> andol: ^ ?
<Ezim> itmannen, :) personligen skulle jag inte ha något emot om samtliga allianspartier hamnade under spärren
<itmannen> Ezim:  Men det är väl bäst att lmna politiken här. Så vi inte blir bannade
<Ezim> vilket jag personligen inte tror kommer ske
<Ezim> itmannen, tydligen får man chatta off-topic här nu.
<Ezim> tror einand förklarade det för mig igår
<itmannen> Ezim:  Jo men jag brukar få på skallen ända av vissa
<Ezim> itmannen, okej. hur mår du annars idag?
<itmannen> Ezim:  Hungrig. och ingen hustru hemma
<coffe> Yo Barre
<Barre> coffe: tjenis
<itmannen> Undrar om jag ska åka ut och leta en ersättare medans hustrun är och arbetar
<coffe> Barre,  börjar med puppet ser jag.. något bra ?
<Ezim> itmannen, :) gör mat själv latoxe.
<Barre> coffe: det är bra, men jag är lite ovan med det. Fortfarande sjukt svårt för mig att felsöka i, samt att förstå syntax
<itmannen> Ezim:  Hm. varför tror du jag släpat hem en kvinna ?
<Barre> sexism från 60-talet.. frsäsht
<coffe> Barre, ok,  jag har tittat lite på kickstart, men tänkte du köra puppet i  fusiondirecotry ?
<andol> Barre: Vad händer ifall du skippar "ensure => running"? Har för mig att jag haft erfarenheter utav att det varit problematiskt.
<Ezim> itmannen, :) nog är det inte enbart för maten skull?
<itmannen> Ezim: Jag måste nog hasa mig iväg till kyrklunchen 12:30. gratis och serverat :)
<Barre> andol: men behövs inte den för att säkra att den körs?
<Ezim> itmannen, haha, din sköning.
<Ezim> ät dig glad :)
<itmannen> Ezim:  Självklart inte bara för maten
<Barre> andol: tog bort ensure, fortfarande samma problem....
<itmannen> Nu ska jag som omväxling försöka göra något vettig. Vi ses kanalen
<HakanS> christoffer: Hejsan. Hur är det?
<andol> Barre: Vet iofs inte ifall det är det som ställer till det, men den här raden är trasig
<andol> notify => Service["openssh-server"],
<Barre> du har rätt andol, den är trasig :) men det hjälpte inte.. :(
<Barre> ändrade också require på File till subscribe, men det hjälpte inte heller....
<andol> Barre: Testkörde förövrigt lokalt, med sshd_config portplockad, och det vart inga problem
<andol> http://paste.ubuntu.com/971039/
<andol> ...även om det iofs inte såg till att dra igång demonen, etc
<Barre> *suck
 * Barre skiter i att övervaka servicen så länge
<Barre> tack andol för hjälpen doc
<Barre> s/c/ck/
<andol> Barre: Åhå, noterade just något
<Barre> andol: jasså du
<andol> Barre: Testade lite vidare, med min befintliga puppet, och verkar som om "ensure => running" är verkninglöst för just sshd, åtminstone förutsatt Ubuntu 12.04.
<andol> (Fungerar däremot som det ska med andra demoner)
<andol> Har väl inte blivit att jag tänkt så mycket på det, med tanke på att Debian/Ubuntu ändå har som default att låta demoner startas.
<Barre> andol: hur gör man då med ssh? (förövrigt är det en debian6 jag kör på).... kanske måste jag ange exakt path för init scriptet?
<coffe> bör den inte anv service start ? inte gå dirkt via init scripten ?
<andol> Barre: Ingen aning, bortsett från att "ensure => running" inte agerade skarpt så fungerade ju det alldeles utmärkt för mig att köra ditt recept.
<andol> Barre: ...och som Barre säger, så använder sig inte puppet utav init-skriptet rakt av, under nyttja istället relevant helpers
<andol> Barre: Funderar på ifall http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=573551 kan vara relevant, även om det iofs inte matchar ditt felmeddelande riktigt.
<ubot2> Debian bug 573551 in puppet-common "Debian's service provider should use update-rc.d enable/disable" [Normal,Fixed]
<christoffer> HakanS, hej
<christoffer> HakanS, Bara bra, själv då?
<Barre> andol: nu har jag fått det att fungera, var tvungen att hänvisa till init-scriptet specifikt för att få det att lira... detta fungerar för mig nu http://paste.ubuntu.com/971092/
<andol> Barre: Gött att det löste sig.
<Barre> !kaka | andol
<ubot2> andol: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<Ezim> är det någon som testat nya versionen av gimp?
<christoffer> HakanS, online?
<HakanS> christoffer: Nu är jag här. Var tvungen att bygga lite med Lego.
<christoffer> HakanS, ok =)
<christoffer> Har du sett min fråga om hur vi ska gå vidare? ...både på mail och i forumet
<HakanS> Ja, jag har läst den. Dock inte många svar.
<christoffer> Nej, precsi
<christoffer> men tänkte gå på det förslag som finns
<christoffer> och skicka ut förfrågan idag
<HakanS> Troligtvis är det inte så många som bryr sig.
<christoffer> nej precis
<christoffer> verkar inte så
<christoffer> men jag är beredd på att det tar tid
<christoffer> vi är många både i forumen, på IRC, på sändlistan och flera som driver sina egna bloggar
<christoffer> det handlar om att ta det lugnt och hitta det vi är några som kan skapa en gemenskap runt
<HakanS> Just precis.
<christoffer> funderat lite över det senaste tiden
<christoffer> förra året var jag väldigt mycket för det som sker online
<christoffer> och begränsat mig till det medvetet
<HakanS> Att ha omval varje halvår är för ofta tror jag.
<christoffer> men kanske bör fokusera på något enklare offline
<christoffer> Jo, det håller jag med om
<HakanS> Videoguiderna är ett mycket bra initiativ.
<christoffer> Jo, det gäller bara att marknadsföra dem nu när det är igång och snurrar
<christoffer> även om vi bara är två
<christoffer> i projektet just nu
<HakanS> Ja, det är viktigt att visa att det händer något.
<christoffer> Funderat en sväng på hemsidan också
<christoffer> ska vi ta bort den övre bilden
<christoffer> tills vi vet vad vi vill ha där
<christoffer> och har tid att uppdatera det
<HakanS> Jo, jag har haft samma tanke.
<HakanS> Läste i senaste Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter om David Henningsson. Kanske något att skriva i våra "LoCo-nyheter"?
<christoffer> hmm
<christoffer> Rättigheter till upload för PulseAudio
<christoffer> funderat på det där också
<christoffer> vad är intressant att skriva om
<christoffer> det handlar egentligen om att testa lite allt möjligt
<christoffer> regelbunden basis
<christoffer> tror jag
<HakanS> christoffer: Kanske skulle kunna intervjua honom om vad han bidrar med och hur det är att jobba som utvecklare.
<Nafallo> han ager ljudstacken i ubuntu :-P
<christoffer> mm
<christoffer> :)
<Nafallo> c'est tou
<Nafallo> s/$/t/
<christoffer> HakanS, Jo, det skulle kunna vara något
<realubot> joel135: Påföljd böter/fängelse.
<realubot> joel135: Kolla domslut på svenskamord eller något.
<christoffer> realubot, hur har det gått med wikin? du pratade om den en sväng tidigare i vår och jag tänkte göra som du sa och lägga in videoguiderna där
<realubot> christoffer: Japp. Jag har inte orkat ta tag i det men jag har inte glömt bort det.
<christoffer> ok
<realubot> christoffer: Det ska väl gå på ett eller annat sätt att lägga in en länk till videoguiderna, tycker jag.
<christoffer> jo
<realubot> Jag kollad elite grann på det och hittade inget uppenbart sätt att länka in vidoeguiderna men klart att det måste gå med lite planering.
<christoffer> Jo, det jag har i åtanke är att göra kompletta skriftliga guider
<christoffer> och avsluta/börja med motsvarande videoguide
<christoffer> där det passar
<christoffer> efter 6 videoguider
<realubot> Jaha, min tanke var bara att markera vilka guider som är aktuella i nyare Ubuntu-versioner så att man kan länka wikin med gott samvete.
<christoffer> börjar jag känna att videoguider är bra men passar inte alla sorters guider
<christoffer> mjo
<christoffer> det är ju en börja
<christoffer> början*
<christoffer> kategorisera upp
<christoffer> alla filmer
<Haffe> /whois christoffer
<Haffe> Ja, vem är christoffer ?
<realubot> Min idé med videoguider var ju att göra guider utan tal och sedan ha olika textning på olika språk.
<realubot> Men den idén ratades ju.
<Haffe> realubot: Det är nog ingen som har makt att hindra dig från att göra videoguider ifall du vill?
 * christoffer heter Christoffer Holmstedt...nyligen flyttat till Västerås från Luleå, ursprungligen från Stockholm(Älvsjö) ...skriver just nu mitt exjobb hos .SE
<realubot> Eller kanske ha guider på olika språk där olika personer talar in en ljudfil på resp. sråk.
<realubot> *språk
<christoffer> Haffe, ska även springa göteborgsvarvet nästa vecka om jag hinner bli frisk från förskylningen/halsonda
<joel135> realubot: det låter bra. jag gillar hur 35 bokstäver blev till 9 :D
<christoffer> Vem är du Haffe?
<Nafallo> !haffe | christoffer
<ubot2> christoffer: Humorn är total.
<realubot> Haffe: Jag orkar inte göra videoguider. Och klart att ingen har makt att hindra mig. Jag är ju realubot.
<Haffe> christoffer: En bitter jävel.
<Nafallo> !realubot
<ubot2> realubot är en lågstatusbot
<Nafallo> lol
<Haffe> Jag jobbar på en universitetsinstituon med att lära studenter att programmera.
<Nafallo> Haffe: har du lart nagon man kanner? :-)
<Haffe> Det tror jag inte.
<joel135> Haffe: vad kan du för språk?
<Nafallo> ah. trakigt.
<Haffe> Tillräckligt många.
<realubot> christoffer: Jag har hur som hels tinte glömt bort att jag ska märka upp guider i wikin. Jag har haft annat för mig och inte orkat ta tag i det. Om ni inte orkar vänta några veckor så får någon annan ta över uppdraget.
<christoffer> ingen brådska
<Haffe> christoffer: Vad handlar ditt exjobb om?
<christoffer> vad ligger wikin nu förresten? ..vilken adress?
<christoffer> *vart
<christoffer> Haffe, det handlar om identitetsfederationer och DNS-Based Authentication of Named Entities(DANE)
<Nafallo> christoffer: wiki.ubuntu.com ? :-)
<christoffer> Nafallo, den andra wikin
<christoffer> med våra guider
<Nafallo> hmm
<christoffer> det är ju en tankeställare också
<christoffer> vill vi ha allt under våran domän
<christoffer> eller wiki.ubuntu.com
<HakanS> Wikin: http://ubuntu-se.org/wiki/Huvudsida
<christoffer> Haffe, för att vara mer specifik så handlar det om t.ex. SWAMID som är ett SUNET samarbete så att jag som student endast behöver ett användarnamn när jag besöker alla universitet i Sverige.
<christoffer> Det är en identitestfederation
<realubot> Haffe: Vilken institution?
<christoffer> sedan är DANE en ny "teknik" som är mer praktisk tillämpning av DNSSEC
<christoffer> först ut är TLS kommunikation och sedan S/MIME som ska säkras upp av det
<christoffer> Tror jag släckte ner stämningen i chatten med allt det tekniska :P
<realubot> christoffer: Mm, det var lite väl ontopic det där.
<Nafallo> man kan helt enkelt inte vinna i den har kanalen...
<andol> christoffer: Är inte DANE snarare namnet på arbetsgruppen inom IETF, än en specifik teknik?
<christoffer> Vet faktiskt inte om det är namnet på en arbetsgrupp eller ej ...men i muntligt tal refererar "man" till det DANE som en teknik...dock lite försiktig i vilka sammanhang
<christoffer> jag försöker lägga till lite extra jämnt... DANE för TLS eller DANE för S/MIME
 * HakanS ska ut och greja i trädgården nu. På återseende.
<christoffer> hörs
<christoffer> Det finns ju iaf DANE mailinglista så antagligen är det också namnet på arbetsgruppen
<defektz> puh.. mina diskar krashade. :( nu har jag nytt systäm.
<defektz> det blev funtoo.
<andol> defektz: Jo, diskar har en tendens att göra det.
<defektz> vad kostar den billigaste ssd nu för tiden?
<Nafallo> du vill inte ha den billigaste SSDn oavsett :-)
<defektz> det ska bli mitt nästa inköp tror jag :)
<Nafallo> billiga saker tenderar att vara billiga av en anledning.
<defektz> vadårå?
<defektz> sant
<defektz> jäävligt sant :)
<Nafallo> battre spendera en slant och behalla sin data :-)
<defektz> jag har en router DIR-685. med senaste firmwaren. om det finns intresse. jag köpte den för 2 veckor sen.
<defektz> :)
<Nafallo> hrm. jag maste sluta stanga min webblasare hela tiden...
<Nafallo> det ar inte vart tiden det tar att oppna den hela tiden.
<Nafallo> defektz: D-Link = billigt skit :-P
<christoffer> Netgear och Linksys har fungerat för mig ...D-link routrar tenderar att inte klara av speciellt mycket
<Haffe> Jag har en D-link.
<Haffe> Jag kör openWRT på den.
<Nafallo> jag har inte ens tittat pa d-link sedan jag fick hora hur deras firewalls hanterar dalig trafik ;-)
<Nafallo> en kompis i lumpen hade en. tydligen stanger de av sig i 30 sekunder om det kommer dalig trafik :-P
<defektz> åfan
<Nafallo> http://reviews.cnet.com/routers/d-link-xtreme-n/4505-3319_7-33643067.html
<defektz> alltså den e så superbillig. det finns en del patchar att köra in på den som motverkar dåligt beteende
<Nafallo> min mobil har storre skarm an den dar ;-)
<defektz> inte så superbillig skulle det stå
<defektz> ja min med. men vad ska man med skärm på router till egentligen? :)
<Haffe> Det finns ju ett företags D-link och ett konsumentd-link.
<Nafallo> defektz: du jamfor med min cisco aironet, right? ;-)
<defektz> haha nä. dlink är skräpigt. men sen jag bytte firmware så känns den lite exklusivare :D
<Nafallo> hmm
<Nafallo> jag borde duscha istallet for att sitta har :-)
<defektz> någon som är lite vassare på engelska än mig? What is two in the fourth degrees?
<itmannen> Så där. Har varit på församlingshemmet och smörjt kråset. Gott men framförallt gratis :)
<defektz> lyckas in regga mig på funtoo forumet.
<Haffe> Nafallo: Ska vi börja prata Cisco?
<Haffe> Hitills har jag två CGESmar som oförklarligt har tagit livet av sig.
<Nafallo> Haffe: nja... de pratar IP som allt annat :-P
<Haffe> Förlåt, CGESM heter de ju faktiskt.
<Nafallo> Haffe: for HP? :-P
<bamsefar> :)
<bamsefar> Blad sux ;)
<Haffe> Nafallo: Ja.
 * Nafallo skyller pa HP ;-)
<Haffe> Jaja.
<Nafallo> alt. att du bara skaffa gig istallet for nagon riktig hastighet :-P
<bamsefar> Nafallo: Kör du 10G till dina datans?
<Nafallo> bamsefar: ja. alla. via 802.11a!
<bamsefar> Nafallo: Men "riktig hastighet" :P
<Nafallo> bamsefar: jag behover inte riktig hastighet till mina burkar ;-)
<Haffe> Nafallo: Betalar du så tar jag gärna emot några 10gbitmoduler till mina bladkabinett.
<Nafallo> hehe
 * Nafallo har fullt upp med att handa 200Mbps homeplugs :-P
<Nafallo> handla
<Haffe> Vi fick typ 10 BL-45p förra veckan.
<Haffe> Vi blev överlyckliga.
<Nafallo> Haffe: fyllde ni chassit da? :-)
<Haffe> Nja.
<Haffe> Det finns plats kvar vad jag vet.
<Haffe> Jag tror dessutom att vi har lyckats tigga oss till lite fler bladkabinett.
<Nafallo> :-)
<Haffe> Rätt fint för en hobbyförening.
<Nafallo> josses. tydligen hette nagon kassor nagonstans Quratul...
<Haffe> 4 rackskåp fullproppade med blad.
<Nafallo> jag borde sluta bli forvanad over namn snart.
<Nafallo> lol
<Nafallo> behover bra kylning later det som ;-)
<Haffe> Det står ju i en serverhall, så kylningen är lugn.
<Nafallo> jag vet manga data centre som inte kan kyla det dar :-)
<Nafallo> dessutom vet jag specs for HPs serverhall dar de har samma dencitet av blad ;-)
<bamsefar> Lol, 4 rack fulla med blad..
<bamsefar> Det är ganska jobbigt att kyla bort.
<swecarp> itmannen,  välkommen
<bamsefar> Haffe: Hur mycket effekt per skåp?
<itmannen> swecarp:  Tackar. Nu är jag iaf mätt
 * swecarp väntar på maten fläskfile med potatis gratäng
<itmannen> swecarp:  Nu börjar snart STCC på TV. bra att fördriva tiden tills 20.00
<swecarp> är stcc kl 20,00
<itmannen> swecarp:  Din krösus
<itmannen> swecarp:  Nä STCC är klockan 15
<swecarp> ok
<itmannen> swecarp:  klockan 20 är det stor partiledardebatt
<swecarp> inget för mig det
<itmannen> swecarp:  Ok. Men jag kommer att sitta som klistrad
<swecarp> då skriver du en sammanfattning  till mig
<itmannen> swecarp:  Självklart. En lång eller kort sammanfattning :)
<Haffe> bamsefar: Vi har inte så mycket blad i drift än.
<swecarp> kort max 10 ord
<itmannen> swecarp:  Synd att det bara är 2 timmar debatt
<Haffe> Just nu så har jag för mig att det är 3 c-klass och ett p-klasskabinett.
<Haffe> Men det hade varit häftigt.
<Haffe> Vad är det nu?
<Haffe> 16 fullhöjdsblad per kabinett.
<Haffe> 4 kabinett per skåp?
<Haffe> 256 blad.
<Haffe> Det ger en del beräkningskraft det.
<Barre> Haffe: s/fullhöjd/halvhöjd/   :P
<Barre> eller s/16/8/
<Haffe> Barre: 8 halvhöjds i C-klass?
<Haffe> 8 fullhöjds.
<Barre> Haffe: nej, 8 fullhöjd eller 16 halvhöjd... inte 16 fullhöjd som du skrev :)
<Haffe> Ja, det var det visst.
<Barre> men kör du 2x220 blad så får du plats med 32st servers (eftersom en halvhöjdsslott rymmer två st 220 servers...
<Haffe> Nu betalar jag inte för grejerna, så det blir vad vi får.
<Barre> de är de bästa prylarna... de prylar man inte betalar för :D
<Haffe> I synnerhet eftersom jag inte betalar för elen heller.
<bamsefar> Haffe: Lyx, hur lyckas du med det?
<Haffe> Studentförening.
<Haffe> Universitetet betalar elen.
<Barre> ni behöver inte datalagring i världsklass till era skåp då Haffe ? :)
<Haffe> Det står ett HP diskskåp bredvid.
<Haffe> Eva 5000
<bamsefar> Haffe: Om du bjussar på ett av racken så bjussar jag hela föreningen på fri film resten av livet. ;)
<bamsefar> Haffe: Säg inte så till barre, nu har du vridit upp honom. ;)
<Haffe> Det är rätt mäktigt med 7TB lagring i 146 gb diskar.
<bamsefar> GÃ¥r ju snabbt om inte annat. ;)
<bamsefar> Nafallo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RT-1DU33xIk&feature=youtu.be
<Barre> Haffe: aahh. EVA5000, gammalt "skit" ;P
<bamsefar> Haffe: Vad var det jag sa....
<Haffe> bamsefar: Han får ju tycka som han vill.
<bamsefar> Haffe: Snart kommer han stå utanför med en offert på ett HDS-system. :P
 * Nafallo clives
<Haffe> bamsefar: Vill han ge bort det så lyssnar vi.
<Nafallo> hrm
<Nafallo> det ar inte vad offert betyder? :-P
<Haffe> Det kan ju stå 0:- i offerten.
<Nafallo> Barre: vad har du till svar?
<bamsefar> Han skriver nog offert.
<Haffe> Så säg att vi vill ha 10 Eb lagring.
<realubot> itmannen: Hur står du ut med att titta på en partiledardebatt?
 * realubot är imponerad av itmannen mentala styrka.
<blippe> itmannen: sammanfattning? Jag vill ha en ord för ord, blick för blick, antatag för andetag.
<realubot> blippe: Debatten börjar ju 20.00.
<einand> realubot: riksdagsdebatten?
<blippe> realubot: jag har fotboll som inte spelar sig själv om jag inte tittar på den!
<speedxcore> Hej, jag söker ett program för att göra nätverksdiagram. Ett floss alternativ till Visio(Windows). Någon som vet ett bra?
<Haffe> speedxcore: dot ?
<Haffe> graphviz?
<speedxcore> Finns dom i apt?
<speedxcore> tydligeen =) jag testar
<speedxcore> Haffe: tack
<speedxcore> Haffe: är det du eller bamsefar som är lagringsnörd?
<bamsefar> speedxcore: Det är Barre.
<speedxcore> ah =)  sorry för highlight =)
<Philip5> hallå där swecarp
<Philip5> wb swecarp
<swecarp> Philip5,  TAQCKAR
<Philip5> :P
<swecarp> Philip5,  digikam mysteriet hos mig tätnar
<Philip5> swecarp: hur då då?
<swecarp> nu kan jag  se kameran när jag ansluter i gwiew sam dolphin det kommer en undrättelse att kameran är ansluten digikam är med i listan men krashar när jag skall laddaner
<swecarp> kör numera kde4,8,3
<Philip5> aha, skumt
<Philip5> vad är det för kameramodell?
<swecarp> canon 450d
<Philip5> det är väl heller inte någon konstigt udda modell
<swecarp> finns med i listan i digikam
<swecarp> nej det är ju canons enkla digikamera den ärr ett par år
<Philip5> har det alltid varit så här eller har det börjat på senare tid?
<swecarp> att jag får upp gweiw och dolpin började när jag uppdaterade till 4,8,3
<swecarp> datorn har inte tidigare visat att kameran har varit ansluten
<Philip5> aldrig tidigare?
<swecarp> digikam är lite konstigt för när jag lain 12,04 stabel så funkade den i ett pardagar sedan började den att krasha
<swecarp> nej inte tidigare
<swecarp> jag tror nog att det är någott i uppdateringen till4,8,3 som fixade det
<Philip5> aha
<swecarp> efter uppdateringen så böjade den visa att jag anslöt kameran
<Philip5> swecarp: tur man har nikon så man inte har sådana där problem :D
<swecarp> Philip5,  sekunda kameror som nikon kan dom fixa men inte riktiga profs kameror som canon
<swecarp> :D
<Philip5> hehe
<swecarp> ok nu skall jag ut en sväng med hundarna
<swecarp> vi får snacka senare
<Philip5> oki
<Ezim> hur mår alla glada iag
<Ezim> idag
 * spacebug- mår bara bra tack. Själv då?
<Ezim> spacebug-, :) bara bra. hur mår du själv?
<Ezim> spacebug-, har du hållit kanalen igång :)?
<spacebug-> hehe njea det vet jag inte men ;)
<Ezim> spacebug-, självklart. får du bara igång itmannen och realubot så är det party time härinne.
<Ezim> lägg därtill även einand :).
<itmannen> Nytt test med ubuntu i en platta för android. Det har funkat för mig förrut så det borde väl göra det nu också
<Ezim> itmannen, :) du är dig lik.
<itmannen> Men liiiite pyssel är det. men bara roligt att testa
<itmannen> Ezim:  PÃ¥ gott och ont :)
<Ezim> skönaste :) farbrorn ute i ingemansland :P
<Ezim> itmannen du och realubot borde ta över ubuntu gemenskapen.
<itmannen> Ezim:  Du vet när grejor börjar gå på rutin och är stabila så blir jag orolig i kroppen
<Ezim> ni äger ändå kanalen med er aktiviteter här
<Ezim> :)
<itmannen> Ezim:  Nja nu tar du i kamrat
<Ezim> itmannen, skämtar ej. tror du och realubot skulle göra bra jobb.
<itmannen> Ezim:  Möjligen real. Jag är för gammal och trött
<realubot> einand: Debatten i Agenda mellan partiledarna börjar kl. 20.00 i kväll.
<Ezim> itmannen, du är inte alls gammal.
<realubot> Vad ger ni mig för den ordföljden?
<Ezim> synd att man inte har svt på tven
<Ezim> visar svtplay det live?
<itmannen> Ezim:  Allt är relativt. Men jag är ju sjukpensionär också :)
<itmannen> Finns även på svt play
<Ezim> itmannen, det är ju även realubot :).
<itmannen> Ezim:  Nä det tror jag inte
<Ezim> itmannen, jupp. realubot har gått i pension.
<Ezim> allt för hålla reda på einand här i kanalen :P
<itmannen> Ezim:  Hm. Frivillig pension då på egen begäran :)
<Ezim> ni som gillar scribus så har en ny version kommit ut.
<Ezim> :( ibland undrar jag vad folk gör med sina burkar och system
<Ezim> majoriteten av problemen som man hjälper andra är saker dom själv klarar av
<realubot> Jag är förskolelärare här i kanalen.
<Ezim> realubot, :) det behövs det med.
<realubot> Tar hand om alla barnen när mamma och pappa jobbar.
<itmannen> Håller på att ladda hem ubuntuV5-image.zip till plattan. För senare install
<realubot> Ezim: Jag sätter 5 kronor på att svtplay sänder debatten.
<Ezim> itmannen, :) nice nice. skrivbordsbilden är på dig och realubot? när ni båda har din coola keps.
<realubot> Dom är ganska på hugget på svtplay. Det är bara HTML5 som saknas.
<Ezim> realubot, thx.
<itmannen> Ezim:  :D
<Ezim> undrar hur vår allas realubot ser ut.
<Ezim> om han ser ut som itmannen så går han nog hem hos kvinnorna/männen
<itmannen> Ezim:  Låt oss slippa se han. Kan skrämma barnen
<realubot> Ezim: http://svtplay.se/v/1858242/agenda/partiledardebatt
<realubot> Sänds Live ja.
<itmannen> Ezim:  Männen ? Tok
<Ezim> realubot, thx för länken.
<realubot> Ezim: Det fallar på propellerkepsen. Jag har ingen propellerkeps.
<realubot> *faller
<Ezim> itmannen, varför inte? realubot kanske dras till män ockå.
<Ezim> realubot, :) det kan farbror itmannen ordna.
<itmannen> Ezim:  Nä han skiker högt efter en kvinna här
<realubot> Om jag ser en snygg brud så blir jag överhettad och svimmar. Jag hinner aldrig ta kontakt med tjejen så det blir aldrig något.
<itmannen> realubot:  :D
<realubot> Jag började ju med Linux för att få brudar. Jag måste erkänna att det går lite knackigt.
<itmannen> Har alla en ubuntu-mugg att dricka kaffe ur ?
<realubot> Nä.
<realubot> Jag dricker ur vanliga muggar.
<Ezim> itmannen, han kanske ger sken av att vilja ha en kvinna :P.
<itmannen> Jag beställde några ubuntu-muggar för några år sen
<realubot> itmannen: Och?
<realubot> Fick du dom inte?
<itmannen> realubot:  SÃ¥ klart fick jag dom. Detta var bara lite viktig info till kanalen
<realubot> Jaha.
 * realubot kopierar och klistrar in raden med informationen i Anteckningar i Wine.
<itmannen> Finns mycket roliga grejor att beställa
<itmannen> realubot:  Wine ?
<realubot> Kostar pengar itmannen, kostar pengar.
<Ezim> itmannen ska vi ta ut realubot så han finner sig en kvinna?
<itmannen> realubot:  Jo visst gör det. Men det kostar att ligga på topp
<realubot> itmannen: Wine är ju ett måste om man vill använda Windows Anteckningar (Notepad) i Ubuntu.
<Ezim> eller varför inte ubuntu release träffarna?
<Ezim> :)
<Ezim> realubot, vilken idiot kör notep när kate finns? :)
<realubot> Oroa er inte. Det är nog bara en tidsfråga innan en nsygg brud dyker upp här i kanalen enbart för att jag hänger här.
<realubot> *snygg
<itmannen> Ezim:  Jag känner en gammal hagga här i byn som är tacksam för vad som helst. Kanska ska tipsa henne
<Ezim> itmannen, haha. toppen. ge realubot uppgifter.
<realubot> itmannen: Det där var lågt. Nog för att du säger att din fru lagar din mat m.m. men hagga?
<realubot> Där gick du väl ändå för långt itmannen.
<Ezim> haha realubot slag under bältet.
<Ezim> den var snabb
<itmannen> realubot:  :D Tok-f-n
<realubot> itmannen: Jag skojar bara med dig.
<itmannen> realubot:  Jag vet
<realubot> Men det förstår du.
<realubot> Mm.
<itmannen> Jag har högt i tak
<realubot> Det är tur det. Annars åker jag på en ban.
<Ezim> realubot, har du koll på hur många tjejer/kvinnor vi har här på kanalen?
<realubot> En ban för att ha skojat om itmannens fru. :)
<itmannen> realubot:  Inte en chans pga mig iaf
<realubot> Ezim: Det är inte många. lag^ och amelia, typ. Och så är det några som hänger här lite då och då. tiina och peetra t.ex.
<Ezim> realubot, av dom hur många är upptagna?
<realubot> Peetra har jag inte sett här eller i forumet på länge.
<lag^> wat
<realubot> Ezim: BÃ¥da. :)
<lag^> Ezim: Vad vill du mig? :o
<realubot> lag^: Nej. Du är väl singel?
<Ezim> lag^, du skulle ju göra mat till mig :).
<lag^> realubot: Ja :(
<Ezim> realubot, vet ej vem tiina är, men peetra är väl redan tillsammans med någon.
<lag^> Men vad är detta? Ezim raggar väl inte flickvänner här? :o
<Ezim> amelia likaså antar jag
<realubot> Ezim: Ja, hon har någon snubbe. Dessutom bor hon väl i Finland?
<realubot> Dock så är jag kär i NixiePixie så jag är ju "upptagen" jag också.
<Ezim> lag^, haha ragga flickvänner? tyst. om tjejen råkar läsa dessa irc-loggar är det kört för mig.
 * realubot inser att han börjar låta som bittin.
<Ezim> :P lag^ ingen fara. jag raggar inte på någon.
<realubot> Jag är tillsammans med NixiePixie men hon vet bara inte om det.
<lag^> Ezim: Pfft! Du försöker hitta en ny, så du kan dumpa henne :<
<Ezim> lag^, :) inte troligt då jag vill dela mitt liv med henne.
<lag^> Ezim: Då kan ju hon laga mat åt dig!
<realubot> Ezim: Det verkar faktiskt som om du stöter på lag^ lite.
<Ezim> lag^, jag är bättre :).
<Barre> Nafallo, Haffe, bamsefar: Pris != Kostnad ... jag påstår (utan grund och taget från luften) att ett HDS system för 600.000:- är mer kostnadseffektivt än en EVA5000 för 0:- (men, eftersom Haffe slipper betala el så spricker kalkylen lite) :P
<Ezim> realubot, haha. gör jag? ju, jag är svag för syrianer :P.
<Ezim> Barre, haha skön du är.
<realubot> Ezim: Nä, det gör du inte.
<Barre> Ezim: :)
<Ezim> :P bryter vår intensiva men givande diskussion
<realubot> Han är inte liiite offtopic den där Barre.
<Barre> realubot: är inte alls off-topic, varför påstår du det?
<realubot> Mitt i en diskussion om brudar så bryter han in med IT-snack.
<Barre> ahhh.... sorry :P
<lag^> realubot: Visst gör det?
<Ezim> jag tror lag^ :( är svårtflörtat. jag måste läsa Linux på Uni för hon ska PM mig :P.
<lag^> Haha va?
<realubot> Barre: Jag med dig skoja.
<lag^> Jag pmar inte en jävel om jag inte har big secret att berätta :P
<bamsefar> Barre: :)
<Ezim> lag^, du vill PM mig, men du vill att jag tar första steget? :P
<realubot> lag^: Gör vad?
<lag^> Ezim: Ha inte alldeles för höga tankar om dig själv nu lille pojk :)
<lag^> realubot: Ser ut som att han raggar på mig :(
<Ezim> lag^, :) okej, tant lisa :P.
<realubot> lag^: Mm.
<lag^> tant lisa?
<lag^> Mitt namn är Linda!
<realubot> itmannen: Har du fastnat i hemmagymmet eller vart tog du vägen?
<Ezim> lag^, jaja, lisa, eller linda. big deal. samma sak :P.
<lag^> Ezim: Nu är du ond!
<itmannen> lag^:  Dom där småpojkarna stöter på att som verka levande
<Ezim> itmannen, :P vi har lärt oss av mästaren. host.
<itmannen> Ezim:  Hm
<Ezim> itmannen, vad ska man göra. lag^ verkar vara den enda tjejen som är aktiv här på kanalen. enda som vi kan para ihop med realubot.
<lag^> itmannen: TROTS att han påstår sig ha tjej. Knasiga pojkar.
<lag^> nenenenene! VÄNTA HÄR NU!
<lag^> Med realubot ??
<realubot> Haha
<lag^> Hur elak kan man vara? :(
<Ezim> lag^, :) påstår och påstår.
<lag^> Ezim: Jag förstår, du har inbillat dig :P
<realubot> lag^: Vad är det för fel på mig nu då?
<itmannen> En gång för många år sen så stötte jag på en kvinna på krogen. På morgonen efter så funderade jag på om hon levde. Såg ut som ett lik
<lag^> realubot: Du brukar mobbas :( Och jag vet fortfarande inte hur du ser ut :P
<Ezim> lag^, :) jepp. har inbillat mig.
<realubot> itmannen: Hahaha
<Ezim> lag^, han vet heller inte hur du ser ut :P.
<Ezim> itmannen, var damen/tanten +70 :)?
<lag^> Ezim: Han kan få veta! Men även om jag visar bild så kommer han inte visa bild på sig. Jag undrar dessutom om jag inte redan visat bild på mig till honom.
<realubot> Hette krogen "Ã¥lderdomshemmet"?
<itmannen> Ezim: Man skulle kunna ha trott det. men alkoholen förskönar tyvärr
<Ezim> lag^, ojoj, ni har PM med andra ord :P.
<Ezim> jag är nog för stilig för er :P
<itmannen> realubot:  Jag kan iof ha gått vilse :)
<lag^> Ezim: Bara när vi snackat hemligheter om dig :)
<Marcelunilsson> hej jag har precis installerat emacs och java i 12.04 xubuntu men när jag försöker öppna java filer eller skriva kod själv funkar inte färger/indenteringar:S     någon som vet???
<Ezim> lag^, :P visar ni bilder på varandra då ni snackar om mig?
<lag^> Ezim: Sluta yra nu! Vi snackar SKIT om dig :P
<lag^> lalala
<Ezim> nördarna hjälp Marcelunilsson
<itmannen> realubot: Nu har du och Ezim ett uppdrag
<lag^> Nu måste jag handla godis tror jag :(
<itmannen> Godis är fettbildande
<Ezim> lag^, det innebär att du är överviktig. :(
<lag^> Ezim: Tjock som fan! problem?
<itmannen> Bara mer att älska :)
<Ezim> lag^, nee. det är din hälsa. jag kommer ändå skriva ut läkemedel åt dig när du blir gammal. :)
<lag^> Ezim: Right.
<Ezim> eller kanske tar hand om dig i något av landets sjukhus :P
<realubot> Marcelunilsson: Jag vet inte alls om detta är till hjälp men om man läser rubrikerna så verkar det ha med ditt problem att göra: http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/IndentingC
<realubot> Eller, ha med JAva-identering i Emacs i.a.f.
<Ezim> lag^, väger du över 70 kg?
<lag^> Ingen aning
<Ezim> lag^, realubot visa bilden på dig: http://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd92/gumbyleg/110308_fat_woman_hooters.jpg
<Ezim> :)
<realubot> Marcelunilsson: Och kanske: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1076503/change-emacs-syntax-highlighting-colors
<realubot> Marcelunilsson: "Because the syntax of C, C++, and Java are quite similar, there is one Emacs mode which handles all three languages (as well as Objective-C and IDL). It's a very mature and complete package and it included in the Emacs distribution. This mode is called either cc-mode or CC Mode."
<itmannen> Suck. Hur ska jag orka vara vaken till 22:00
<realubot> Marcelunilsson: Jag har inget bättre svar tyvärr för jag använder inte Emacs och kodar inte Java.
<Marcelunilsson> realubot: ok tack ändå kanske luskar ut nått:P
<lag^> Ezim: -.-
<realubot> itmannen: Pågår debatten i två timmar?
<itmannen> realubot:  Helt rätt. med 15 minuter avbrott för aktuellt
<Ezim> nejdå lag^ jag hoppas du förstår att jag skämtar med dig?
<realubot> itmannen: Jösses.
<lag^> Ezim: Nej! Jag förstår aldrig när nån skämtar!
<Ezim> lag^, :) bra.
<Ezim> itmannen, ta ut och rasta realubot :).
<realubot> Marcelunilsson: Du kan ju alltid testa att fråga i #emacs
<itmannen> Ezim:  Nä då kommer han att stanna och pinka på varenda stolpe
<lag^> De skrattade åt mig på min LIA när jag sa att vår lärare lär ut Emacs :(
<realubot> lag^: För att? Varför skrattade dom åt det?
<lag^> realubot: För att alla häftiga tydligen använder vi/vim
<Ezim> itmannen, haha.
<itmannen> Ezim:  Jag vet hur pilska unghundar beter sig nämligen
<Ezim> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGeVrrG3TCY härlig röst.
<realubot> lag^: Är det inte tvärtom? Att hårdingarna använde Emacs?
<realubot> lag^: Stallman använder väl t.ex. Emacs?
<lag^> Mjo, han gjorde väl det
<lag^> tror jag
<lag^> men inte vet jag. De skrattade ändå :(
<Nafallo> realubot: sluta prata emot dig sjalv ;-)
<realubot> Det är ju svårt att bli höftigare än Stallman.
<realubot> *häftigare
<itmannen> Ska bli roligt att installare ubuntu i en ny platta. Nästa steg är i min smartphone
<Ezim> realubot, det var väl stallman som skapade emacs
<realubot> Nafallo: Prata emot mig själv?
<Nafallo> realubot: stallman och harding ;-)
<realubot> Nafallo: Ja? Är han inte det? :)
<Nafallo> neh
<Nafallo> mjukis
<Nafallo> stor nallebjorn
<realubot> Det krävs att man är hård för att våga vara mjuk.
<Nafallo> typ som Barre
<realubot> Barre är ju kanalens svar på McGyver. Flyger helikopter över Grand Canyon o.s.v. Det är väl inget för mjukisar?
<Nafallo> det enda som ar hart pa Barre ar val hans -vara ;-)
<itmannen> Småpojkar som pratar om att vara en hårding. Ni kan knappt skriva det. Mycket mindre vara det
<realubot> Hoho
<Nafallo> jag kan om jag vill. jag vill bara valdigt valdigt sallan ;-)
<Ezim> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQIAMBcpNPU
<Ezim> musik för för personer som älskar bra musik :)
<itmannen> Knappast troligt. Ett gäng mjukisar är ni hela högen här.
<Nafallo> bra.
<Nafallo> jag foredrar mjukisar.
<realubot> Ezim: Vad tycker du om den här låten då? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0
<Ezim> :) kanalen kommer snart kunna flytande kurdiska
<Nafallo> hmm
<itmannen> Ok. Du får gilla vad du vill
<Nafallo> glass och film kanske.
<Nafallo> bbl.
<Ezim> realubot, haha inte min grej.
 * itmannen vrålar och slår sig för bröstet
<realubot> Ezim: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rickrolling
<itmannen> Väldigt vad segt det är att få hem ubuntuV5-image
<Ezim> realubot, :) återigen inte min smak.
<Marcelunilsson> realubot: nu funkar det efter massa försök med att sudo starta o skit... det var tydligen ett sånt problem som kan väntas bort:P
<realubot> Marcelunilsson: Kör du Emacs med sudo? :S Det låter ju lite tveksamt.
<realubot> Ezim: Du blev ju rickrollad.
<Ezim> realubot, äsch vad är det för dumheter :P.
<Ezim> vem anser ni är bästa kvinnliga smörsångerskan?
<Ezim> väldigt seriös fråga
<realubot> Ja du. Säg det.
<Ezim> :) ingen med någon åsikt?
<itmannen> Dolly Parton
<Ezim> itmannen, hon är ingenting jämfört med Whitney Houston.
<Ezim> :) i alla fall min åsikt
<itmannen> Ezim: Du har rätt Dolly är inte lika bra på att knarka och supa
<Ezim> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F751YR-U-hA  nog den låten man har dansat mest till under grundskolan :).
<Ezim> itmannen, jag bedömer väl inte folks missbruk utan röst.
<itmannen> Ezim: Allt hänger ihop på ett eller annat vis
<Ezim> itmannen, även Alicia Keys är mycket bättre.
<Ezim> itmannen, :) även dolly missbrukade.
<itmannen> Ezim: Ingen aning om vem det är. Jo jag skrev att Dolly inte var lika duktig
<Ezim> itmannen, du är hård nu. det är bara tragiskt när människor går bort i missbruk.
<Marcelunilsson> realubot: försöker ju allt vettu:P
<itmannen> Ezim: Alla har ett val
<Ezim> dock hade whitney houston nog ett av de allra bästa kvinnliga rösterna jag lyssnat till på engelska
<itmannen> Ezim: Men visst. Hon hade bra pipor
<swecarp> hejsan ni glada
<Ezim> itmannen, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rywUS-ohqeE
<Ezim> swecarp, :) vi har grymt viktig diskussionsämne. vem anser du vara den bästa kvinnliga smörsångerskan?
<itmannen> swecarp:  jag är inte glad
<swecarp> marai carrey
<Ezim> itmannen, som rökt på, tycker Dolly Parton. jag nämnde Whitney Houston.
<Ezim> swecarp, ja, även Carrey är bra. mycket bättre än dolly.
<Ezim> lag^, :) ser du ut som alicia keys så PM mig :).
<itmannen> Undrar vad hon heter som sjöng på bordellmammas visor. Duktig sångerska
<swecarp> itmannen,  dolly är ingen smör sångerska hon sjunge bonnajazz
<swecarp> Ezim,  hadde inte du en date med lag^
<Ezim> swecarp, tyvärr det blev inget. då lag^ inte kan laga mat :P.
<itmannen> swecarp:  men på tal om smör. Hon har då rejäla juver och därifrån för man smör
<swecarp> rätt tänkt itmannen
<realubot> Celine Dion och Sarah Brightman.
<swecarp> realubot,  också bra
<realubot> Barbra Streisand ligger nog bra till i listan över kvinliga smörsångare.
<Ezim> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=251&t=56329
<Ezim> realubot, bra. du kan allt ett och annat.
<realubot> Tina Turner?
<Ezim> realubot, :) du knäcker. lär itmannen lite av bra smörsångerskor.
<Barre> Tycker Tina Thörner är tuffare
<realubot> Jag tycker väl inte att Barbra Streisand är så bra i.o.f.s. men Dion och Brightman har allt gjort några bra låtar.
<swecarp> Ezim,  jag hittade en gammal fråga du ställde som är lite rolig du frågade hu8r man snabbar upp ubuntu idag har du skrivit en guied om det
<Ezim> dion är grym
<realubot> När det kommer till manliga smörsångare så tror jag få slår Michael Bolton.
<itmannen> Har ni lyssnat på bordelmammas visor. Där finns en bra smörsångerska
<realubot> Det sägs att Boltons plattor snurrar 24/7 på itmannens CD-spelare.
<itmannen> :) Tok
<apan_> nån, som har någon rekommendation gällande media server, kör ubuntu server 11.10 så söker något program som går bra att köra enbart genom console?
 * swecarp har sett michel bolton 4 gånger i sverige
<realubot> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3u2_GQlwxbI
<realubot> Smörigare än så blir det nog aldrig.
<itmannen> apan_:  vad menar du mediaserver
<realubot> apan_: ushare?
<apan_> DLNA stöd till tv'n så jag kan köra filmer via servern
<realubot> apan_: Mediatomb?
<realubot> Jag vet inte.
<apan_> realubot: tack tar en titt på det, testade serviio innan, och det strulade bara med deras third party web ui
<itmannen> XBMC ?
<realubot> apan_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MediaTomb
<apan_> tack
<itmannen> Nu blir det rast vila ett tag här
<realubot> itmannen: https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lillemor_Dahlqvist
<realubot> "Efter viss övertalning ställde hon upp som duettpartner till Johnny Bode och spelade in den pornografiska skivan Bordellmammas visor 1968."
<lag^> Men hörrni!
<swecarp> itmannen,  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_aSsd9_URY
<Ezim> maxjesy, tjenis.
<swecarp> Ezim,  behöver ett råd gällande webläsare vad skall man istället för fierfox
<defektz> swecarp: jag gillar luakit
<Ezim> swecarp, jag kör med chrome och opera
<realubot> swecarp: Chromium?
<realubot> Chromium/Chrome
<Ezim> swecarp, chrome kommer med inbyggd flash stöd
<Ezim> vilket inte är beroende av adobes flash stöd för linux
<realubot> swecarp: Opera?
<swecarp> vad bra för adobes flash krånglar vid varje uppdatering
<realubot> swecarp: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsers
<defektz> læste lite på gentoo.org om att det var nån sækerhetstrul med flash...
<Ezim> swecarp, :) så om du ska använda flash kör chrome.
<swecarp> tackar ska tesat chromium
<Ezim> för allt annat firefox
<Ezim> swecarp, inte chromium. chrome.
<realubot> swecarp: Använd PPA:t om du ska använda Chromium.
<markus__> jag ser rätt in i grannens lägenhet nu
<markus__> solen lyser på. men det ät tomt
<realubot> Chromum-stable PPA:t.
<realubot> *Chromium
<Ezim> swecarp, lyssna inte på honom. kör chrome.
<realubot> Google på Chromium vs Chrome så ser du skillnaden mellan webbläsarna.
<realubot> *Googla
<realubot> Jag säger inte att han ska använda Chromium jag säger bara att det är ett alt. till Firefox.
<Ezim> chromium är chrome utan dess blob
<Ezim> realubot, han är intresserad av blob och det erbjuder chrome.
<swecarp> blob???
<Ezim> realubot, sedan installerar man chrome så lägger den också automatisk upp ppa
<Ezim> swecarp, proprietära
<markus__> är chrome floss?
<Ezim> markus__, tror ej, men chromium bör vara foss.
<markus__> jag gillar ändå firefox bäst :)
<Ezim> markus__, +1
<Ezim> håller med dig överlag. men personligen har faktiskt opera krånglat minst.
<swecarp> inget fel med fierfox men det blir bara en massa fel när det kommmer uppdatering av adfobe flash
<Ezim> enda jag stör mig med chrome är att typsnittet inte är lika bra som i foxen eller opera
<Ezim> swecarp, "vanliga flash" uppdateringar kommer vara buggfix. så det kommer fungera. dock kommer inga nya funktioner in. däremot bör chrome tillhandahålla dessa funktioner. får man i alla fall hoppas.
<swecarp> så då har man laddat ner opera och chrome
<Ezim> http://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player/kb/find-version-flash-player.html
<Ezim> http://imgur.com/JBB85
<Ezim> kör man inte chrome bör man inte ha den senaste flash
<swecarp> instalerar opera
<swecarp> ångrade mig
<Ezim> hehe
<Ezim> swecarp, :) kör chrome.
<swecarp> men nu har jag i allafall 2 till att välja på
<Ezim> swecarp, jepp. :)
<Ezim> swecarp, hur går det med kde 4.8.3?
<Ezim> livet leker? :)
<swecarp> jaje mensan ett fel som har varit tidigare fixade sig
<swecarp> chrome på väg in
<swecarp> tidigare när jag anslöt kameran så kom den inte upp nu får jag varning aom att den är ansluten
<Ezim> swecarp, nice. kde äger.
<Ezim> dock för alla gnome 2 frälsta kanske cinnamon är något?
<Ezim> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/05/new-ubuntu-for-android-video-demo-appears-online/
<Ezim> det där är riktigt coolt
<Ezim> android+ubuntu=coolt
 * swecarp kommer att använda fierfox ett tag till
<Ezim> framtidens bärbara datorer? i fickan :).
<Ezim> swecarp, +1 bra. dock när väl flash strular finns :) chrome tillgänglig.
<Ezim> ne nu har man hjälpt på forumet för ett bra tag framöver
<swecarp> ja det har du
<Philip5> itmannen: är du laddad nu då när sändningen börjar strax?
<Ezim> swecarp, partiledar debatt snart. något för dig
<Ezim> Philip5, :) tjenis boss. hur går det med kde 4.8.3?
<Philip5> Ezim: har inte uppdaterat än
<Ezim> Philip5, kör du också 11.10 ännu?
<Philip5> ja
<Ezim> kubuntu-backports för oss som ännu kör 11.10 kommer kde 4.8.3 ej komma
<Ezim> så vi :) fast med 4.8.2
<Philip5> kommer inte uppgradera förrän jag får tillbaka min hårdvara så jag kan köra min vanliga uppsättning i burken
<Ezim> Philip5, :) då är du lika cool som mig. swecarp han är coolare än oss båda.
<apan_> men ingen är coolare än: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrB_XCpWtO8
<Ezim> apan_, haha klockrent. så brukar jag se hockey-intresserade.
<apan_> haha
<Ezim> nu börjar partiledardebatten
<Philip5> Ezim: fast om jag haft min burk som den ska vara så hade jag uppgraderat nu
<swecarp> Ezim,  ska du kolla på den
 * swecarp är retro mannen
 * swecarp skall inte kolla på debatten
<swecarp> jah nu dog diskutionen igen
 * swecarp jagar Philip5  runt i kanalen med ruttna ÄGG
<Ezim> swecarp, jepp kollar.
<Ezim> Philip5, bra :).
<Ezim> nuvarande statsminister attackerar mer än argumenterar. intressant.
<Ezim> sossarnas partiledare ledar just nu.
<Ezim> heja heja vänsterpartiet :)
<Ezim> kära statsminister ni kom till makten när sossarna hade stor besparningspaket. usch att ni från alliansen har reptilhjärnor.
 * Ezim lugnar ner sig innan han blir bannad :).
<kodein> jag kan ärligt talat inte se någon större skillnad med gimp 2.8 jämfört med 2.6
<kodein> okej att man kan docka strö-fönstren, men...
<swecarp> kodein,  har du öladdat ner det från officiel rep eller
<kodein> byggt själv
<Ezim> kodein, coolt. gimp har en hel del beroende svårigheter.
<Ezim> kodein, är inte största förändringen single mode?
<kodein> njaej, då tycker jag nog att mer GEGL är en viktigare förändring
<Ezim> kodein, jag använder knappt gimp :).
<kodein> jag använder det en hel del för bildbehandling
<kodein> och jo, det var väl en del dependencies också...
<kodein> fick bygga eget av atk, babl, gegl, cairo, gdk-pixbuf, glib, gtk+, pango, pixman också...
<Ezim> kodein, vad är din uppfattning om gimp 2.8?
<einand> någon som har ett föråd för 2.8  ?
<kodein> tja, det har inte gjort nån större skillnad i mitt workflow, egentligen, men det verkar vara ett bra steg på vägen till gimp 3.0 :)
<Ezim> kodein, hoppas gimp 3.0 inte kommer om några år.
<einand> har ni ett föreåd för 2.8?
<kodein> tja, det ska komma en 2.10 emellan också, men det känns som om de börjat få lite fart på utvecklandet nu på senaste tiden
<Ezim> kodein, det är härligt. gimp förtjänar mer beröm än vad den får av olika håll.
<kodein> ja, jag tycker det duger för mina behov, iaf.
<kodein> och när 16-bitarsstödet blir av så lär det bli ännu roligare :)
<swecarp> gimp är ett bra program
<Ezim> swecarp och kodein +1
<einand> Today at Libre Graphics Meeting 2012 in Vienna we announced that the development version of GIMP is now capable of processing images in 16bit and 32bit modes, integer or float at your preference.
<swecarp> Ezim,  kolla denna http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=j9JXtTj0mzE
<_Trullo> men inte 64 bitars?
<einand> ögat kan inte uppfatta flera färger än så, så vad är poängen?
<Ezim> swecarp, coolt.
<swecarp> sandlåpda för teknik freaks
<markus> einand: om du gör beräkningar, filter osv, utifrån bilden så kan ju minska färgdjupet ytterligare och om du då börjar på en låg nivå, men tillräckligt höt för ögat, kan kvalitén snabbt bli lägre än man vill
<markus> ursäkta min stavning
<einand> markus: ingen ide att slösa tid på 64bitars färger
<Ezim> yes frankrike börjar äntligen använda hjärnan
<Ezim> :)
<einand> Ezim: tror jag inte på
<Ezim> einand, orka med högereuropa som satt europa den katastrofala situationen.
<einand> fuskande politiker som inte vågar se sanningen existerar både innom höger och vänster, så svårt att skylla på någon sida
<markus> einand: du ignorerade bara det jag sa?
<einand> markus: jag svarade
<markus> elller menade du att 32-bitars räcker?
<einand> 32bitars räcker utmärkt
<markus> 64-bitars verkar lite överdöd ja
<swecarp> jag söker ett linux os som kräver så lite ram som möjligt
<Nafallo> hmm. mediaspelare som faktiskt kan spela saker... ideer?
<einand> swecarp: puppy
<einand> Nafallo: mplayer
<Ezim> einand, sant. dock vad menar du med vänster? vänster har inte varit vid makten någonstans. du kanske menar socialdemokrater.
<Nafallo> einand: jag menade hardvara...
<einand> Nafallo: dator+mplayer ;)
<Nafallo> einand: nej, inte det heller.
<Nafallo> sumvision? xenta?
<einand> Nafallo: tror Toshibas och Philips blueray spelare kan spela det mesta från usbpinne
<Nafallo> jag vill inte ha en bluray spelare. jag vill ha en liten enhet, mojligen som kan ha en 2.5" disk inuti och som kan spela mer saker an jag nagonsin kommer kasta pa den.
<Nafallo> SPDIF ut vore ocksa bra.
<einand> Nafallo: Rarpary PI ;)
<einand> Rasberry
<Nafallo> *suck*
<einand> den är ju pytte liten, och går utmärkt att slänga in media mjukvara å
<einand> på
<Nafallo> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Designer-Habitat-Nano-3-0-Flashdrives/dp/B005ERNITE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1336331262&sr=8-1
<Nafallo> nagot sadant kanske...
<Nafallo> forutom att den inte har SPDIF
<einand> fast hur bra fungerar en sådan då
<Nafallo> for tillfallet har jag en http://www.akasa.com.tw/update.php?tpl=product/product.detail.tpl&no=181&type=Enclosures&type_sub=Media%20Enclosures&model=AK-MP01
<Nafallo> och den fungerar for saker den kan spela...
<einand> jag skulle nog ändå kört på en PI, så kan man själv installera alla codecs
<Nafallo> det vill jag /inte/ gora.
<einand> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NR57ELY28s
<einand> man skipper så otroligt mycket meck
<Nafallo> jag tycker om hardvaru-acceleration.
<einand> precis
<Ezim> http://pavel.frimix.se/2012/05/06/en-vecka-med-kubuntu-12-04/
<einand> kanske skalll testa kubuntu 12.04 eftersom Ubuntu 12.04 fungerar väldigt dåligt
<swecarp> Ezim,  hälsa påvel och tacka för alla bra blogginlägg hangör
<swecarp> einand,  kubuntu får tilloch med en gammal p4 att funka kanon och den är relativt snabb numera
<Ezim> swecarp, :) det kan du också göra.
<swecarp> jadå men träffar inte du honom irl
<Ezim> einand, kubuntu har också bättre multimonitor support.
<Ezim> bäst av linux DE
<Ezim> swecarp, :) jag har, men det innebär inte att vi träffas vara helg.
<Ezim> vi bor inte ens nära varandra
<einand> Mytbusters bevisade precis att kvinnor är sämre förare, men att män är sämre på att läsa av känslor
<einand> swecarp: jag är nöjd med ubuntu, förutom att skiten compiz hänger sig hela tiden
<swecarp> Ezim,  ok
<einand> räcker med en så basal grej som att avsluta vim med !wq
<swecarp> einand,  har inte haft ett enda tillfälle då min dator har hängtsig
<einand> så krashar skiten
<einand> men slänger nog in Windows snart igen ändå, lite irriterande att linux har 30-40% av batteri tiden
<Ezim> einand, batteritiden har ju förbättrats med 12.04.
<einand> Ezim: tycker jag inte
<Ezim> einand, ja, då har alla andra fel och du rätt.
<einand> Ezim: tja, eftersom jag gjort/gör omfattande tester så tycker jag inte att batteri tiden ökat markant
<einand> jag skiter igentligen om andra upplever bättre batteri tid om det inte fungerar för mig
<Ezim> swecarp, http://pavel.frimix.se/2012/05/06/en-vecka-med-kubuntu-12-04/comment-page-1/#comment-2733
<Ezim> einand, ja, då har väl inte förändringen gynnat dig. det finns dock hel del du kan göra. det vet du själv. men visst :) kör du windows.
<einand> Ezim: och du tror inte jag försökt många av de metoderna
<Ezim> einand, :) vad vet jag om du gjort. du verkar som maxjesy dvs :P byter OS lika frekvent som andra byter underkläder (skämtsamt).
<einand> Ezim: byta och byta, provar ubuntu varje gång en ny version släppts
<Ezim> einand, lägg till arch och gentoo som du testar
<swecarp> Ezim,  kan inte du bygga en kde dist som bara kräver 128mb i ram till mig
<Ezim> :P då blir det en hel del grejer
<einand> Ezim: de testar jag ju inte, de körs skarpt på mina serverar
<Ezim> swecarp, haha. :P
<realubot> Vågar man använda en adapter från en bärbar dator i en annan? Det är helt olika tillverkare och modeller.
<swecarp> ja vill ha det på min så gamla lap top
<einand> realubot: läs på dom
<realubot> einand: Smart.
<einand> realubot: är det samma volttal, och samma pinconfiguration så går det utmärkt
<Ezim> swecarp, vill du göra kde mer lättviktad vet jag en del har testat köra kde+openbox istället för kwin
<Ezim> sedan om du tar bort all bling och alla processer du ej behöver kan du komma långt ner
<Ezim> dock vet jag inte om du kan nå runt 130 mb.
<Ezim> :) för då är den lika lätt eller mer lättviktad än xfce
<swecarp> ezim kör chruncbang på lap topen men gillar den inte till hindra vill ha ett system som liknar kde
<Ezim> swecarp, har du testat e17?
<swecarp> nej
<Ezim> http://bodhilinux.com/
<Ezim> swecarp, e17 ses av en del som kde;s lättviktade lillebror
<Ezim> som xfce sågs jämfört med gnome
<Ezim> swecarp, e17 är nog lika lättviktad som lxde
<Ezim> dock mer "bling".
<einand> jag körde e17 för en massa år sedan
<Ezim> einand, nice. oändligt många möjligheter för konfigurera. typ som kde.
<swecarp> ser riktigt fin ut laddar ner får göra en test instal på lappen en dag
<Ezim> swecarp, jepp. bohdi linux är också ubuntu baserad.
<swecarp> ser riktigt bra ut har kollat sidan lite
<Ezim> :)
<EAG> hmm, ska det vara såna bekymmer att flytta tomcat från 8080 -> 80?
<EAG> det enda jag hittar är att man ska editera server.xml..
<EAG> tomcatservern startar, men lyssnar inte på porten
<EAG> är det nån rättighetsbaserad grej som spökar?
<Haffe> Hur gör jag för att starta en process som en specifik användare?
<Haffe> I.e. jag vill starta processen foo så att den ägs av användaren bar.
<apan_> har beställt en ny router, men enbart för jag är nyfiken så undrar jag ifall någon har stött på samma problem - gällande att Time capsule har problem med att öppna port 21 för ftp
<apan_> för min vsftpd
<apan_> funkar lokalt och BÖR funka externt, men uppenbarligen så vägrar min port 21 öppnas
<Ezim> så nu är debatten avklarad
<EAG> Haffe: kan du inte bara köra en su [användare] och starta den?
<rm34D> Haffe: su bar -c '/usr/bin/foo'
<Haffe> EAG: Jag vill starta den vid uppstart av maskinen.
<rm34D> Haffe: du får starta processen med ett init-skript
<Haffe> Ja.
<Haffe> Det är min plan.
<Haffe> /etc/rc.local
<rm34D> det borde fungera under ubuntu ja
<Haffe> Vänta.
<Haffe> Jag kom på att jag har unix administrator's handbook liggande bredvid mig.
<rm34D> ett lite sexigare alternativ är väll att lägga skriptet under /etc/init.d/
<K350> Någon här som spelar MUD?
<blippe> K350: givetvis
<K350> blippe: Har just börjat. Är helt vilse...
<apan_> gamla hedliga svensk mud?
<apan_> hederliga*
<apan_> :P
<K350> Uhm, nä, provar gärna en svensk mud dock :-)
<apan_> vet inte hur aktivt det är, spelade det på högstadiet, http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/SvenskMud
<K350> tackar - ska absolut testa :-)
<apan_> :)
#ubuntu-se 2013-04-29
<huttan> morgon
<Nafallo> morgon
<MaxJezy> Godmorgon!
<MaxJezy> här var det magsjuka, kräkningar i alla sängar
<MaxJezy> funderar på att bränna upp lägenheten
<MaxJezy> bytt sängkläder typ 18 ggr inatt
<hexabit> MaxJezy: Småbarn hemma? ;)
<hexabit> Jag vet hur det är och lider med dig.
<andol> morgens
<Nafallo> andol: när ska du skaffa dygnsrytm? ;-)
<andol> Nafallo: bah :P
<andol> Redan på jobbet dock.
<Nafallo> samma här :-)
<Barre> jag mä
<Barre> mörrn
<Coffe> morning
<MaxJezy> hexabit: jepp, smått barn!
<MaxJezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzEjXHncfWo
<MaxJezy> killen har problem med tankeverksamheten
<larsemil> morrn
<larsemil> andol, Nafallo Barre tss. jag har redan varit in till stan, handlat verktyg, lämnat barnen på skolan OCH varit på jobbet ett tag.
<Nafallo> :-D
<Barre> larsemil: mm.. men så bor du på landet och som alla "bönder" är du väl uppe med tuppen ;P
<Barre> Notification type: RECOVERY, Service: RAID md0,  State: OK   | whohooo.. raid är återigen normal :)
<larsemil> Barre: jag vet inte om det där var menat som en komplimang eller förolämpning. Man är väl hellre bonde än 08a.;)
<Barre> :)
<Coffe> larsemil:  vi föreedrar oxå att du är bonde än 08a :P
<larsemil> alla nöjda
<Coffe> Barre:  hur blev födan då ?
<Barre> min tumregel på recovery-tid stämde ganska exakt, 1TB per timme.. 10 timmars total recoverytid...
<Barre> Coffe: den blev GRYM.. ~ 70% högrev ~15% entrecote ~15% bog.... sjukt gött
<andol> Barre: Varför fick man aldrig den sortens räkneexempel i grundskolan? :)
<Barre> andol: jag har ingen aning, det är ju väldigt nyttig information :)
<Barre> andol: jag räknade fel... :S   500GB/timme blev det bara jue, glömde att jag snålat till det med 1TB diskar och inte 2TB...
<andol> "Farbror Barre har en RAID på 10TB. Den bygger om med en snitthastighet på 1TB/timma. Hur många timmar tar det innan RAIDen är fullständigt återbyggd?"
 * Barre måste ta reda på varför det tog sådan tid.....
<andol> ,Nästan synd att man inte blev lärare
<Barre> ahh.. strypt av /proc/sys/dev/raid/speed_limit_max
 * andol gör mental anteckning
<larsemil> varför vill man ha en sån gräns? för att den inte ska ta för mycket CPU/minne?
<Barre> larsemil: antar det
<larsemil> eller för att det ska gå att använda diskarna fast den kör recovery?
<andol> Jo
<Barre> finns även en /proc/sys/dev/raid/speed_limit_min
 * Barre gillar att varenda lite parameter går att skruva på :)
<larsemil> seriöst. bjursås kyrkas vaktmästare tog precis en kurva på två hjul med fyrhjulingen...
<andol> Låter svårare att tvinga fram en lägsta hastighet...
 * Nafallo skruvar på Barre
<larsemil> andol: if speed_limit_min > speed_limit_max: FULL THROTTLE!!!
<Nafallo> andol: om den är lägre än X byggs inte arrayen om? ;-)
<andol> Nafallo: Det är iofs en konsekvent, om än inte uppenbart önskvärt, resultat.
<Nafallo> ...fast jag tror mer att det är att den begränsar annan I/O tills den når lägsta gränsen.
<larsemil> http://t.co/45dYaws2Is <-- woot
<Nafallo> larsemil: inget att anmäla sig till, helt klart.
<andol> Jo, för det är liksom inte så att alla webbläsare hanterar POST korrekt sedan urminnes tider? :)
<larsemil> de hade lite javascript för typ "om du väljer det, visa de här alternativen"
<andol> Förvisso, men känns ändå som såpass etablerad teknik att det borde fungera rätt bra över brädet.
<larsemil> och särskilt att internet explorer är "standard" den som överlägset fungerar sämst.
<andol> larsemil: Från dalnixs webbplats? :P
<larsemil> väldigt ofta när vi bygger js så är det så här: "Fungerar hur bra som helst från alla webbläsare utom internet explorer"
<andol> Fast nyare version utav IE har väl börjat ta sig rätt bra om inte annat?
<larsemil> mjae
<larsemil> om du med nyare menar IE10 så sägs det så, men jag har inte provat.
<larsemil> det spelar liksom ingen roll när besökarna fortfarande surfar på 7-9
<andol> Bättre än IE6 i alla fall :)
<larsemil> och det dessutom är inkonsekvent så det som funkar i 8 inte funkar i 9 osv.
<andol> Åh, spännande.
<larsemil> hur var det man sökte i bash efter man skrivit ctrl + r wget och vill bläddra bland de olika wget resultaten
<andol> larsemil: ctrl+r -> skriv -> håll ner ctrl och bläddra genom att trycka r om igen
<larsemil> andol: tack!
<andol> bitte
<Nafallo> !svenska | andol
<ubot2> andol: This is a Swedish support channel. If you'd like support in English, please visit #ubuntu.
<Nafallo> meh!
<Nafallo> german you stupid bot!
<Nafallo> !no, svenska is <reply>This is a Swedish support channel. If you'd like support in a different language, please visit #ubuntu-CC (where CC stands for country code).
<ubot2> I'll remember that Nafallo
<andol> Nafallo: Fast nu blir det väl fel ifall någon faktiskt pratar engelska, ty inte är väl nödvändgtvis #ubuntu-gb alt #ubuntu-us att föredra framför #ubuntu i sådant fall?
<fr33r1d3> Det står inget om att man måste prata svenska i gruppen i gruppens regler.
<MaxJezy> man får skriva på engelska här, men inte prata!
<MaxJezy> larsemil: du som har barn, har du tips på magsjuke-godsaker till barnen?
<einand> MaxJezy: något med mycket vätska
<MaxJezy> skickade tanten att köpa risifrutti och saft
<larsemil> MaxJezy: piggelinglass och festis
<Dynamit> Det märks att en hel del spel man spelar är urgammla :P
<Dynamit> stryper grafikkortet så mycket det går och kör spelet på högsta upplösningen utan problem hahaha
<MaxJezy> tack för tipsen einand och larsemil!
<MaxJezy> har aldrig haft en magsjuk unge så nu lärde jag mig något nytt, på min tid när ja va liten så fick ja alltid coca cola och pulvermos, tror dock dessa inte är så bra!
<larsemil> rivet äpple med russin är också gott.
<MaxJezy> ah, sånt har vi hemma dock :)
<Dynamit> Är det någon här som vet om GTA SA har ljudbuggar med 5.1ljud?
<MaxJezy> pettson & findus får bli underhållningen på tv-burken
<larsemil> vad heter en sån "in och ut korg" som man har på skrivbordet(alltså riktiga papper)
<Dynamit> plastbiar haha
<MaxJezy> Dynamit: jag gogglade det, verkar som det är buggar!
<MaxJezy> http://www.gtaforums.com/index.php?showtopic=194664&st=20
<Dynamit> Undrar hur Rockstarts tänkte de borde ha vetat om buggen innan de släpte spelet
<Dynamit> ba får väl sätta 5.1 ljudet till 4.0 när jag ska spela GTA SA
<einand> Dynamit: ser ju ut som det är drivar problem, så är väl inte Rockstars fel
<Dynamit> vilka är ansvariga för eax.dll som följer med spelet då
<einand> Creative
<Dynamit> och du tycker inte Rockstars skulle sparkat Creative i arslet lite och sagt vakna fixa buggen så vi kan släppa spelet så det funkar ordentligt.
<Dynamit> ?
<einand> Jag tror inte Rockstar sitter på alla hårdvara som finns i världen
<einand> utan dom kodar mot det api som finns, och förutsätter att det fungerar likadant mot all hårdvara
<Dynamit> Nej men de borde själva ha råkat ut för problemet annars är det skumt att när det släps så hoppsan hur många användare som helst märker av buggar.
<einand> Varför skulle dom göra det?
<einand> Dom kanske inte har det ljudkortet som de användarna sitter på
<MaxJezy> någon som vet hur jag får magnetlänkarna att riktas mot transmission istället för ktorrent?
<einand> Drabbar ju bara Creative kunder
<MaxJezy> sitter i kubuntu
<Dynamit> ja just ja och hur många kör inte på Creative grejer då?
<MaxJezy> GTA SA är ju först och främst för playstation och boxen
<einand> Iaf, är ju creatives fel, dom släppte ett skadat api
<einand> går inte skylla på rockstar på det
<einand> ungefär som att skälla på biltillverkarna för dom inte har sandskydd i bensintanken när statoil säljer sand i i stället
<Dynamit> någon beta testare borde ha haft surroundljud och Creative ljudkort, Så du anser att utgivarna har ingen som helst ansvar att sparka tillverkare i arslet för att få saker gjort?
<larsemil> men orka ranta om det
<einand> Nja, dom kan skriva på websidan under "Known issues" kanske
<Dynamit> ja nu börjar vi komma någon vart
<larsemil> verkar ju som att det funkar bara man har rätt driver / dll
<Dynamit> och lösningen jo utgivarna sparkar tillverkarna i arslet lite
<einand> larsemil: precis, eftersom det är drivrutinsfel, så är det knappast spelltillverkarens fel
<MaxJezy> måste vara ett helvete att göra spel för datorer
<einand> MaxJezy: absolut
<einand> Räcker med att någon avviker från standarden så skiter sig allt
<Dynamit> Det är en jäkla massa jobb ja men samtidigt håller man på med det så vet man vad man ger sig in på också
<einand> eller tolkar den anorlunda
<einand> spelltillverkare är nog ibland det mest jobbiga man kan syssla med
<einand> efter webutvecklare
<MaxJezy> tror de är roligast att göra spel mot nintendo
<MaxJezy> typ, supermario och de titlarna
<einand> tja, idag kanske
<einand> men mot NES kan det inte vart skoj
<einand> snacka om att folket då var duktiga
<einand> jämfört med idag ;)
<MaxJezy> Jo, det är lite av magi
<MaxJezy> finns det någon dokumentär om sånt?
<einand> såg någon om SMB och Zelda
<MaxJezy> http://www.pixelprospector.com/the-big-list-of-video-game-documentaries/
<MaxJezy> hittade lite att välja bland :)
<Dynamit> Få se när "tuben" kommer till posten så man får se om det blir någon ordning på kylningen till grafikkortet eller om jag har oturen att jag/någon måste skruva bort kylblocket för grafikkortet och stoppa dit ny kylpasta om fabriken la dit kylpasta vilket de bodre ha gjort, eller så fuskade företaget jag köpte grafikkortet hos när de bytte kylbloket(antar att de bytte och skickade samma grafikkort tillbaka) och bara skruvade d
<einand> ytterst sällan fabrikspasta är bra
<Dynamit> vi snackar så urusel kylnings effekt så knappt underklocka så mycket det går räcker, men få se om det är luft i systemet och i sådant fall om det är den stora boven eller om det är relaterat till kylblocket på grafikkortet
<Dynamit> med mitt tålamod så lär jag låta en kompis som är lika insnöad i datorer om inte mer än vad jag är göra jobbet emot lite ersättning så klart. Har fasiken inte lust att sätta Grafikkortet på spel för att jag ska göra det.
<larsemil> jag kör utan kylfläns.
<larsemil> blåser lite på chipet om det är för varmt.
<larsemil> men tror allt under 80 grader är okej
<Dynamit> När man har den kylning jag har så är 80 extremt högt
<larsemil> men jag kör ju utan.
<larsemil> det pep så hemskt när fläkten gick sönder så jag tog bort den
<larsemil> närå.
<larsemil> skojar.
<Dynamit> finns grafikkort med passiv kylning men de pallar inte av trycket på samma sätt
<Dynamit> krävs chassin men bra luftflöde för att de ska vara tänkbart
<larsemil> jag har ett sånt faktiskt.
<larsemil> blir aldrig särskilt varmt. standardchassi i övrigt.
<Dynamit> Undrar hur mycke moddning osm krävs för att lägga till saker i GTA SA utan att ersätta något, finns egentligen bara ett sätt att få veta det på
<rabiescat99> Om man typ säger "århundradets underdrift", betyder det att det är max 13 år eftersom senaste århundradet började år 2000? Eller räknas <aktuellt_år>-100 år?
<Barre> det är helt klart ett uttryck som kan missuppfattas, personligen så tycker jag att det är ett uttryck och inte en exakt tidsangivelse.. men jag var hos en kompis som köpt en villa som han beskrev som "en mysig villa från början av sekelskiftet" och det var nyproducerat, inte vad jag hade förväntat mig
<Barre> någon som vet adressen till segate där man kan lägga en rma?
<Nafallo> Barre: www.seagate.com
<Barre> !kaka | Nafallo
<ubot2> Nafallo: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<einand> http://www.seagate.com/support/warranty-and-replacements/
<Barre> http://support.seagate.com/customer/en-us/warranty_validation.jsp :P
<rabiescat99> Barre: Från början av sekelskiftet 1900-2000 menar han förstås om det hände efter år 2000...
<rabiescat99> Skulle aldrig våga skicka tillbaka någon form av lagringsmedia i något som helst sammanhang.
<rabiescat99> Datasäkerheten är 0.
<rabiescat99> De kan sno den, läcka den, förlora den...
<cHarNe2> DOA?
<Barre> rabiescat99: om du köper min disk för 2000:- så ger jag dig 10:- per MB du lyckas återskapa.. deal?
<Barre> cHarNe2: nej, gått sönder efter ~10månader, tänkte testa om de skickar en ny
<einand> brukar dom göra
<einand> dom skickar oftast en ny först, och sedan retunerar du den gamla i samma paket
<Nafallo> Barre: beror på... är den under garanti? ;-)
<einand> Seagate ger väl 5 - livstids numera?
<cHarNe2> Barre: njaa, inte vad jag menade, rabiescat99 skrev " något som helst sammanhang", på den punkten påpekar jag hur han ställer sig till DOA
<Barre> Nafallo: ~10 månader är mindre än ett år, så jag tycker det.. men som sagt, jag vet inte
<Nafallo> jag var tvungen att skicka min trasiga först, sen skickade de den nya efter någon vecka.
<Barre> cHarNe2: ahhh.. jag förstår..
<rabiescat99> cHarNe2: Ja, om man inte använt den ännu så är det såklart okej att skicka tillbaka (om än jobbigt som fan).
 * Barre tycker det är helt OK att skicka diskar med lågt eller inget säkerhetsklassat material, speciellt när disken varit en del i en RAID som dessutom är krypterad... men det kanske bara är jag.
<rabiescat99> Kan knappt andas. Kraftiga bröstsmärtor i högra sidan (inte där hjärtat är). Jävligt läskigt. Men vägrar gå till doktorn någonsin igen. Bara en massa värdelösa kvacksalvare som inte ens kan svenska nuförtiden vid vårdcentralen. Och akuten kan man inte åka till om man inte är verkligt döende. Jävla skitkropp man ska ha då.
<rabiescat99> Minneskort och dylikt är extra känsliga... sällan/aldrig krypterade alls.
<rabiescat99> Typ som man har i kameror.
<Barre> när materialet på disken är värt mindre en den folie som behövs för att bygga sin hatt då är det värt att skicka disken
<cHarNe2> true dat!, mycket bättre att klaga i en irc-kanal.
<rabiescat99> Ni kan ge bättre medicinska råd utan tvekan.
<cHarNe2> det tvivlar jag på
<rabiescat99> Barre: Vilket jätteoriginellt slämt.
<rabiescat99> *skämt
<Barre> bitter?
<einand> Äntligen, min kamera är på väg hem
<rabiescat99> Barre: Jag är halvdöd och någon drar ett uråldrigt, tråkigt skämt om "foliehattar" så fort man är säkerhetsmedveten eller medveten i allmänhet... nej, jag har ingen större anledning att vara överglad.
<einand> Manualen till min kamera:
<einand> Notera att även efter att sensorn rengjorts kan den bli smutsig igen.
<cHarNe2> testa om det är sant
<andol> Barre: Den där spelsidan jag länkade till? Den verkar vara otillgänglig nu. Antagligen inte helt otippat att de råkade ut för ännu mer/bättre PR än de hoppats på :)
<larsemil> andol: vilken sida?
<andol> larsemil: http://www.greenheartgames.com/2013/04/29/what-happens-when-pirates-play-a-game-development-simulator-and-then-go-bankrupt-because-of-piracy/
<Barre> andol: snyggt drag av dem...
<larsemil> andol: väldigt roligt
<andol> Jupp, jupp
<larsemil> jag ska köpa det bara för att de hade humor
<andol> Japp, samma här, bortsett då från att jag redan gjort inköpet
<andol> Vetisjutton när/om jag kommer spela det dock :)
<larsemil> din länk fungerade ett tag, nu är den nere igen
<Nafallo> de skulle stoppat sig bakom cloudflare eller något :-)
<andol> Nafallo: Någon vettig koll på cloudflare? Antag att man har webbsiten http://foo.bar.tld/, kräver de då att man lägger över zonen bar.tld på deras NS-serverar eller går det även att delegera zonen foo.bar.tld?
<andol> (Jo, ser även att de verkar ha någon CNAME-lösning på case-by-case basis, för betalande kunder.)
<Barre> andol: hade ni någon releasefika?
<andol> Barre: Jupp, blev en fyra pers
<andol> I Linköping det händer :)
<larsemil> vi har chokladbollar
<ispookan> Någon här som har bredband2 fiber?
<larsemil> andol: testade spelet i 2 minuter. skulle kunna sitta resten av dagen, sjukt beroendeframkallande
<andol> larsemil: Låter lovande/oroväckande!
<larsemil> Nördigt på precis rätt sätt.
<Philip5> andol: lät inte Bindefeldt fixa värsta festen??
<Barre> licenseras det per user eller per seat?
<andol> Barre: Rent spontant skulle jag *gissa* på att de inte är jättenoga på den punkten.
<Barre> andol: men det kanske jag är :P
<andol> Barre: Tja, du kan ju alltid roa dig med att kontakta deras support alt. fråga i deras forum?
<Barre> andol: det skall jag göra :)
<andol> Barre: Återkom gärna med vad du får för svar.
<Barre> will do... lite svårt att veta var jag skall ställa frågan då deras site ligger nere/ är oåtkommlig för mig
<andol> Barre: http://forum.greenheartgames.com/ verkar ligga separat
<andol> ...och tittar du i välkomsttråden så finns det där en mailadress till deras support.
<Barre> andol: testade att skicka till support@greenheartgames.com innan jag såg ditt svar, verkar gått fram ialla fall
<andol> Inte helt svårgissad adress? :)
<larsemil> Barre: drm free. det betyder väl att du får ha det på dina datorer bäst du vill?
<andol> larsemil: Nej, det betyder bara att han *kan* ha det på sina datorer bäst han vill.
<Barre> larsemil: nej, drm free betyder att de inte förstört binären med drm skräp
<larsemil> aja. jag tänker då spela det på alla mina oavsett vad de säger, annars vill jag ha tillbaka pengarna. :D
<Barre> :)
<andol> larsemil: Då du åtminstone lite agerar Sysadmin hoppas jag du är medveten på skillnaden mellan att kunna och att få :-)
 * Barre misstänker att de kommer svara att det är en "gentlemens agreement" eller nått sånt...
<andol> Barre: LÃ¥ter troligt.
<Barre> har ni testat dafgårds nya lasagne?       den skall tydligen vara något i hästväg...
<Barre> *badadish*
<larsemil> Barre: haha! Där skenade humorn iväg!
<einand> Barre: jag skall genast trava iväg och köpa en ;)
<larsemil> Barre: nu får du nog sadla om till komiker.
<Barre> *badadish* *2
<Barre> +1
<larsemil> Tygla er nu!
<larsemil> Hold your horses så att säga.
<larsemil> there is no horse humour than this.
<Barre> du är rolig larsemil, jag fattade galoppen direkt
<larsemil> *glömde* visst ett w
<larsemil> Barre: :D
<larsemil> Din tölt!
<Barre> \o/ möte
<bamsefar> Barre: VAD ROLIGT FÖR DIG!
<Barre> andol, larsemil: you can use the game up to three computers for personal use. As long as you don't share the game with friends you're okay"
<larsemil> duger för mig
<larsemil> jag har inte fler än tre datorer att spela det på ändå.
<senate> zoktar: den zoktar? :)
<Nafallo> andol: jag vet att de måste ha en domän, men jag kan inte se varför subdomän inte skulle fungera.
<Peyam> Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeej
<Peyam> Det e jag farbror Peyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam
<Screedo> goddag i kanalen, allt väl?
<Barre> larsemil: körde du gdt i linux eller?
<MaxJezy> är det i teorin möjligt för operatörerna till internet att spärra vpn tjänster, tor osv?
<huttan> MaxJezy: din internet operatör kan spärra precis vad fan dom vill för dig i teorin
<andol> Jupp, även om det kan vara minst sagt otrivialt för ISP:n att identifiera det de vill blocka, helt beroende på hur obfuskerad vpn/tor-variant man använder sig av.
<andol> (Även om de destinktionen i praktiken är mer vanligt förkommande när man börjar prata länder som Kina, Syrien, etc)
<MaxJezy> okej :)
 * Philip5 packar sitt första packet för 13.04 :D
<MaxJezy> blender?
<Philip5> nä luminance-hdr-2.3.1
<Philip5> blir inget blender på ppan för då måste jag ladda upp nvidias cuda tools och det tar massor av plats
<MaxJezy> jaha, typiskt.
<MaxJezy> blender är ju annars ett väldigt bra program, och det är få ppa:er som har blender
<Philip5> MaxJezy: jo men ska man bygga med stöd för cuda så är det ju utrymmes problem
<Philip5> och det vill man ju
<peyam> asså
<peyam> va fan
<peyam> kör exakt samma kod på två datorer; windows och linux
<peyam> och jag får två olika resultat
<peyam> heter den "Jag besvär dig " eler " jag besvärar dig " eller "jag är till besvär"?
<peyam> nope
<peyam> dött igen
<cHarNe2> yepp
<peyam> why?
<cHarNe2> folk har väll jobb att vakna för att utföra
<peyam> tror du
<cHarNe2> vet inte riktigt
<peyam> hmm
<cHarNe2> många har väll jobb, resten pluggar kanske
<peyam> mkt möjligt
<peyam> druckit för mkt kaffe
<peyam> e aggressiv
<cHarNe2> ojoj
<peyam> hmm
<The_Killer_Bag> Hej, kör ubuntu server 12.10 i virtualbox och försöker installera gblic, men den säger att den inte hittar paktet
<The_Killer_Bag> hittar själv det här http://ftp.acc.umu.se/ubuntu/pool/main/g/glibc/
<The_Killer_Bag> är det inte där apt-get letar?
<peyam> lägg till ppa
<The_Killer_Bag> ppa?
<peyam> ja
<peyam> om den inte finns
<The_Killer_Bag> får ta och göra det då
<The_Killer_Bag> men skulle du kunna testa och se om du hittar det?
<peyam> vad ska du ha paketen till?
<The_Killer_Bag> "Using a Personal Package Archive (PPA), you can distribute software and updates directly to Ubuntu users. Create your source package, upload it and Launchpad will build binaries and then host them in your own apt repository. " Låter som att PPA inte är något för mig
<The_Killer_Bag> peyam, vet inte än :D står att man ska ha det
<peyam> om du lägger till Ubuntus ppa så kan du installera skiten via apt-get install
<The_Killer_Bag> ska försöka mig på att göra en linux from scratch
<peyam> -.-
<cHarNe2> men glibc måste väll finnas i deras vanliga repo?
<The_Killer_Bag> glbic står med i kraven på mjukvara man måste ha
<peyam> The_Killer_Bag: e det gblic eller glibc eller vad?
<peyam> du stavar olika
<The_Killer_Bag> glibc
<peyam> måste vara glibc-doc
<The_Killer_Bag> ska det vara
<cHarNe2> det är gnu's C lib
<peyam> The_Killer_Bag: jo den finns
<peyam> glibc-doc heter det väl?
<The_Killer_Bag> ja, glibc-doc fanns
<peyam> e det den du ville ha?
<cHarNe2> -doc är väll documentstion?
<peyam> det låter som det. testa utan
<peyam> med -devel
<cHarNe2> jag gissar på att detta är paketet du behöver http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/eglibc-source
<cHarNe2> dock inte säker
<The_Killer_Bag> http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/lfs/view/stable/prologue/hostreqs.html
<The_Killer_Bag> där står det vilket paket jag ska ha
<peyam> cHarNe2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejCX-dcOT3E
<The_Killer_Bag> http://www.linux-m68k.org/faq/glibcinfo.html läste det här
<The_Killer_Bag> har jag förstått det rätt om libc6 ich glibc är samma sak?
<cHarNe2> olika implementationer,
<cHarNe2> som det finns av java
<cHarNe2> jag är inte bra install i det
<cHarNe2> testa installera det om det finns
<The_Killer_Bag> har det redan installerat
<cHarNe2> värst som kan hända är att du får avinstallera det
<cHarNe2> ok :P
<The_Killer_Bag> stod typ att i princip alla linux distros använder sig av libc6
<cHarNe2> du borde kolla i #ubuntu, verkar inte som några av dom duktiga pojkarna är vakna
<delhage> libc6 är väl glibc2
<cHarNe2> varför en tvåa?
<The_Killer_Bag> men jag fattar inte, hämtar inte apt-get sin lista på program här i från se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/ ? där finns ju flera olika glibc ändå säger den att paketet inte hittas
<cHarNe2> jag kan tyvärr inte hjälpa mer :/
<The_Killer_Bag> hämtar ett paket som heter glib2.0 i den mappen fanns version nummer som stämde med det som står i LFS boken
<The_Killer_Bag> måste ju va rätt
<The_Killer_Bag> eller kanske inte...
<The_Killer_Bag> hämtar hem filen från gnus hemsida istället
<The_Killer_Bag> jaja, tack för hjälpen. Får ta och försöka med en annan distro annars
<cHarNe2> archlinu <3
<The_Killer_Bag> om det här inte skulle fungera
<cHarNe2> kan boots om och tästa på min om du vill? :)
<cHarNe2> tästa? vem fan skriver ett sånt fel?
<The_Killer_Bag> :)
<The_Killer_Bag> kan du inte testa att köra det lilla scriptet dom har längre ner på sidan?
<The_Killer_Bag> http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/lfs/view/stable/prologue/hostreqs.html
<The_Killer_Bag> bara att copy pastea
<The_Killer_Bag> se arch har vad som krävs :)
<The_Killer_Bag> se om*
<cHarNe2> yes, ska bara installera vbox
<cHarNe2> jaa, verkar som att allt finns tror jag
<The_Killer_Bag> kanske blir arch då
<cHarNe2> The_Killer_Bag: http://pastie.org/7740009
<The_Killer_Bag> ja du har allt
<cHarNe2> installerade inget förutom vbox
<The_Killer_Bag> cHarNe2, fast nu har jag allt installerat förutom glibc
<The_Killer_Bag> däremot har jag elibc :D
<The_Killer_Bag> eglibc*
<cHarNe2> ok
<cHarNe2> och vad är det som inte funkar då?
<cHarNe2> deras check-script?
<johanbr> The_Killer_Bag: glibc är installerat som standard, utan det skulle *ingenting* funka
<johanbr> paketet heter libc6
<The_Killer_Bag> johanbr, okej men nu har jag installerat eglibc, har du koll på skillnaden?
<johanbr> eglibc är en nerbantad version
<The_Killer_Bag> har tydligen både eglibc och libc6 installerat just nu
<johanbr> normalt är libc ingenting man behöver bry sig om
<The_Killer_Bag> nej förstår det :)
<The_Killer_Bag> Tack för all hjälp
#ubuntu-se 2013-04-30
<Philip5> vintern rasar ut bland våra fjällar, drivans blommor smälta ned och dö. Himlen ler i vårens ljusa kvällar, solen kysser liv i skog och sjö.
<larsemil> vem var det här inne som körde en asrock ion?
<larsemil> gaisten: var det du?
 * andol tjuvkikar lite i sina irc-loggar, och allt verkar det som om larsemil minns rätt :)
<larsemil> jag hade för mig det. jag tjuvkikade i hjärnan. :)
<andol> Ähh, min sådan har jag redan ersatt utav ett mycket litet skalskript :)
<ahren80> Om man har en en server och har en katalog som en grupp ALLTID ska kunna skriva/radera  (i alla underkataloger )  är det ACL som gäller då?
<andol> ahren80: jupp
<andol> ahren80: Du kommer ganska långt med setgid, men utan acl blir du fortfarande biten ifall en användare skapar filer utifrån fel umask.
<ahren80> ok jo har testat setgid men som  du säger det blir ofta fel ändå
<Peyam> back to pidgin
<Peyam> härligt
<larsemil> gaisten: får inte igång ljudet.
<Screedo> goddag
<Enemtee> tjo, andra som också har problem att inte få ut ljud via hdmi på 13.04?
<larsemil> Enemtee: sitter just och slåss med det.
<Enemtee> verkar bero på kerneln, sett att det är rapporterat som en bugg
<Enemtee> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1169761
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1169984 in linux (Ubuntu Raring) "duplicate for #1169761 3.8.0-18 HDMI audio regression: Either oops or opening device fails with -ENODEV" [High,Fix committed]
<Peyam> larsemil: kolla din kontakt med högtalare
<Peyam> n
<Peyam> den e inte inne ordentligt
<Peyam> df jag inte laddade ner 13.04
<Enemtee> hehe
<Peyam> roligt?
<Peyam> xubuntu 12.10
<Peyam> bäst i test
<Enemtee> kanske missförstådde er diskussion
<Peyam> min hdmi går ut via min grafikkort
<Peyam> så rätt drivrutin
<larsemil> Enemtee: nej. tack för jättebra tips. ska prova en annan kernel
<Peyam> Ska till lidl o handla
<Enemtee> larsemil: ingen fara. tror jag själv väntar på upstream-uppdatering av kerneln istället. hmm, testat att köra med ATIs egna, men säger att jag har "unsupported hardware"
<Peyam> det eför att du laddar ner fel
<Peyam> och du ska helst inte installera den
<Enemtee> jag aktiverar den i "software & updates"
<Enemtee> så tror jag gör rätt
<Peyam> jag kör xubuntu
<Enemtee> okej, jag kör vanliga ubuntu 13.04
<Peyam> asså riktig linux
<larsemil> jag kör utan DE. :O
<Peyam> :O
<Enemtee> whatever suits you :)
<peyam> så
<peyam> hur är ubuntu 13.01?
<peyam> 4
<peyam> e den lts?
<peyam> kmr ju varannat år .. tappat räkningen
<andol> peyam: Nej, 13.04 är ingen LTS, nästkommande LTS är 14.04.
<andol> Vill du nu köra en LTS så är det alltså 12.04(.2) som gäller.
<rabiescat99> "Eller om man tex skulle ha fakturor för antalet inloggningar för resp. konto så kommer kontoägaren förr eller senare att reagera på att man normalt kanske loggar in 10 gånger/mån men nu har en räkning för 300 loginförsök i en och samma månad."
<rabiescat99> Va? Ta betalt för inloggningar?
<rabiescat99> Kontext: Logica-hack, stordator...
<rabiescat99> LÃ¥ter som vansinne att ta betalt per inloggning.
<peyam> Heeeeeeeej
<peyam> larsemil: löste du med hdmin?
<peyam> Hej
<peyam> Hej
<peyam> vet ngn hur jag updaterar grub
<David-A> nyss på tv, sista repris av sista avsnitt av "Älskade datorer" (a.k.a "Övervakad av kärleksfulla maskiner"). ovanliga perspektiv o häftig musik. bästa propaganda-serierna i statlig tv sedan "Planeten" 2006? (på urplay.se en vecka till)
<MaxJezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0w74IBMb6c
<MaxJezy> någon med telia som kan bekräfta om detta videoklipp är tillgängligt eller ej?
<David-A> MaxJezy: tillgängligt med BBB (testat första 45 sek)  (men verkar felkategoriserat "Pets & Animals"?)
<einand> MaxJezy: fungerar utmärkt med telia
#ubuntu-se 2013-05-01
<MaxJezy> einand: verkar som om det är något speciellt för mig
<MaxJezy> de flesta videos är inte tillgängliga alls för mig
<johanbr> MaxJezy: har du html5 aktiverat? (http://youtube.com/html5)
<MaxJezy> johanbr: det verkar faktiskt vara något chrome relaterat
<MaxJezy> hade inte html5 aktiverat i firefox, men aktiverade det där och trodde det löste problemet
<MaxJezy> men, när ja kollade i chrome, så var html5 aktiverat, men i chrome funkar inte videos
<MaxJezy> i videorutan blir det myrornas krig och det står "det här videoklippet är ej tillgängligt"
<Screedo> god morgon
<morpa> För oss som inte kan få nog av shell, men bara har en gammal dammig 8-bits liggande tillhands  för tillfället (Det händer ju väldigt ofta) http://www.opbyte.it/cbmsh/ LOL
<andol> morgens
<Screedo> andol: god morgon
<andol> Screedo: Uppe med tuppen som vanligt? :)
<andol> morpa: Prövat?
<Screedo> andol: alltid :)
 * Screedo är en morgon människa, vid 21 är jag trött som tusan :)
<andol> Iofs rätt gött att kunna somna ordentligt på kvällen.
<Screedo> ja
<Screedo> brukar vakna vid 5, ligger och drar mig lite och sedan är det lite kaffe som gäller.
<Screedo> så, förr när vi var ute och roade oss och uteställena stängde 05 var jag alltid den som åkte hem först :) jag pallade aldrig vara ute till 05.
<lag^> börjar du bli gamaml Screedo ?
<huttan> morron alla glada
<lag^> hej huttan
<huttan> morgens lag^
<lag^> huttan: Sovit gotT?
<huttan> lag^: jodå, som en liten säl
<lag^> Härligt
<huttan> Funderar på vad man ska göra idag
<huttan> Känner ingen motivation att göra något produktivt :p
<lag^> Ut och demonstrera med de andra barnen :P
<huttan> haha
<huttan> demonstrera om vad? :p
<lag^> Jadu
<andol> Göra en http://xkcd.com/470/ kanske? :)
<huttan> wtf är det?? =)
<huttan> andol: din site??
<andol> huttan: Nej, kan tyvärr inte ta åt mig äran för xkcd :)
<andol> huttan: Helt ny site för dig alltså?
<lag^> haha
<huttan> andol: yes, aldrig sett innan
<lag^> andol: skaru ut och hamna i trubbel?
<andol> huttan: Sedärja :) I så fall har vi en annan passande strip - http://xkcd.com/1053/
<andol> lag^: Nej, men tänkte gå och lyssna på talen i alla fall.
<huttan> lol
<lag^> Aha
<Screedo> lag^: gammal vette tusan, men bakis, ligga och må skit en hel dag, ut och supa igen, nä, de tiderna är över för mig. vaknar hellre upp tidigt på morgonen och mår bra, kan ta en kopp kaffe i lugn och ro, istället för att börja fundera på vad som hände på kvällen innan :)
<lag^> Screedo: Jag tar hellre en sovmorgon utan bakfylla :P
<Screedo> hehe
<Screedo> ja, bakis är inget man ser fram emot.
<lag^> minns senast jag var äckligt bakfull. Det var nog ett halvår sedan nu
<lag^> närmare ett år kanske iofs.
<Screedo> http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=926283   ett sådant i min esxi maskin hade inte varit fel ::P
<Screedo> ujj, ett flertal år för mig :)
<lag^> Köp!
<Screedo> och innan dess är det fler år sedan :)
<lag^> Jamen innan den senaste bakfyllan var det nog typ 2-3 år för mig med
<lag^> nöjer mig med en  cider eller två typ..
<lag^> när det väl blir utgång
<Screedo> afk ett par timmar, hörs senare.
<morpa> ropen skalla, ubuntu åt alla! :)
<Per> Hej
<Guest52787> Hej
<Guest52787> Jag är ny här hoppas på att finna nya ubuntu/linux kompisar
<Guest52787> Hej Philip5
<Philip5> hej
<Guest52787> Jag är ny här och vet inte riktigt hur saker fungerar... Har jag fattat rätt att det handlar om ubuntu?
<Philip5> ja
<Guest52787> Cool, är de som syns till höger online?
<Philip5> online men inte alltid närvarande
<Guest52787> k
<Guest52787> Kan man fråga om hjälp här?
<Philip5> olika mycket aktivitet olika tider på dygnet
<Philip5> man kan få hjälp om någon kan/vill/orkar svara just för tillfället
<Guest52787> Jag brukar alltid hamna i återvändsgränder när jag kör Ubuntu startade med linux när redhat och mandrake kom...
<Philip5> man ställer sin fråga och hoppas någon kan/vill svara
<Philip5> ok
<Guest52787> Det som irrterar mig just nu är: Elib böcker på online bibliotek. Dessa kräver adobe digital edition... jag har lyckats installera den under WINE men att sedan flytta boken till calibre och till läsplatan är tji. I win går det det är sån jag menar med återvändsgränder
<Philip5> jag har aldrig grejat med eböcker så och har ingen koll på vad som krävs
<Guest52787> ok
<Guest52787> Ett annat irri, är när jag flyttar e-ljudböcker till mp3 spelaren så hamnar dessa i oårdning det fungerar i Win os.... Jag är för okunning för att ställa rätt frågor eller att ställa in inställningar
<Guest52787> oordning
<Philip5> filer flyttas väl bara som de är oavsett os?
<Philip5> ordningen ordnas väl av enheten de är på?
<Guest52787> Kanske.. men jag kan inte överföra filer från Ubuntu då hamnar dessa i oordning det fungerar i Win. Jag har försökt med att namnge filerna manuellt i Ubuntu och i bland blir det ok.
<Philip5> ja då borde det ha med namngivnignen att göra
<Guest52787> NÃ¥gon som lyckats med att flytta Adobe digital edition filer till Calibre?
<Philip5> ingen vad jag vet här som kör med det.
<Philip5> fast jag vet så klart inte vad alla pysslar med :)
<Guest52787> k
<Guest52787> Någon som använder tvkort och tar analog signal (kabel anten i comhemhus)?
<Markk> Nope
<Markk> Vem har en TV idag?
<Markk> :)
<cHarNe2> dock en full-späckad dag på svtplay!
<cHarNe2> nu är det fotboll, sen är det maj-tal, och sedan handboll!
<einand> låter som den värsta 1 maj någonsin
<cHarNe2> neee
<cHarNe2> dock är alla tal samtidigt
<fr33r1d3> Nån som har koll på om det finns någon ganska uppdaterad lista på vilka "lokala linux/ubuntugrupperingar" det finns här i landet?
<Guest52787> jag bor i örebro
<fr33r1d3> Örebro? nice. Bor i Nora själv, och är sugen på att ta tag i det här med att gemenskapen verkar hålla på och dö ut här i landet..
<Guest52787> ja det finns fler
<fr33r1d3> Är du med på epostlistan? SKickade ut en förfrågan där nyss...
<Guest52787> har varit men ingen epost
<Guest52787> vet inte om den skickar till gammal adr vetinte hur jag loggar in ändrar
<einand> http://imgur.com/a/1wyMi
<kelly> jag försöker installera ett lite äldre program och får felmeddelandet "The important program kde-config was not found!" vad skall jag installera för paket för att få det att fungera?
<Philip5> kelly: kde-config tillhör gamla kde 3.x och kde4-config heter motsvarande nu för kde 4.x
<Philip5> kräver ditt program kde-config så måste du antagligen ha tillgång till gamla kde 3.x base libs
<kelly> Philip5, kan jag installera kde3.x versionen av kde-config på något sätt?
<Philip5> ja om du kommer över kdelibs 3.5.x för din version av ubuntu
<Philip5> senast de kom med ubuntu var för lucid
<Philip5> antingen får du leta en ppa med kde 3.5.x eller porta det själv
<kelly> Philip5, hmm.. så haj på det är jag inte... kan det finnas ett deb paket som löser mitt problem?
<kelly> jag googlade lite och hittade ett rpm jag tror innehåller kde3 base libs... men jag lyckas inte hitta ett deb
<Philip5> om någon portat gamka kde 3.5 så. vad gör du för version av ubuntu?
<kelly> 12.10
<Philip5> sök på kdelibs på launchpad och se om du får någon träff för kdelib 3.5.10 eller så
<Philip5> om du har tur så finns det där
<Philip5> annars måste du nog porta eller bygga det själv
<Philip5> vad är det program du ska installera som kräver det?
<kelly> har en ritplatta... det finns lite knappar runt plattan som jag vill få igång (själva ritplattan fungerar) här är programmet: http://aiptektablet.sourceforge.net/gaiptek.html
<PT> Hi
<PT> Hej
<Philip5> kelly: aha, ja det var ju ett par år sedan de uppdaterades. kan ju bli klurigt då kanske
<Philip5> PT: hej
<kelly> Philip5, precis :-( tråkigt att den är gjort för KDE bara.... Plattan fungerar hjälpligt direkt utan installation... men jag skulle vilja justera tryckkänsligheten något och sedan är det snabbknapparna som är väldigt bra att ha
<kelly> Philip5, hittar inget annat program heller
<Philip5> kelly: vet inte vad som kan fixa det. själv kör jag med wacombräda och det funkar ju att ställa in i systeminställningarna
<Philip5> kelly: kanske inte är gui men har du kollat/testat det här? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TabletSetupWizardpen
<Philip5> vet inte om det heller funkar fortfarande men kanske kan vara ett annat sätt
<kelly> Philip5, kollar
<kelly> Philip5, jag har redan den installerad... det finns dock inget gränssnitt för att konfigurera knapparna som sitter runt ritytan
<kelly> jag kollade om jag kunde göra något i inställningarna för wacom.. men den säger att plattan inte är installerad...
<Philip5> kelly: verkar som om Aiptek Tablet 6000U, 12000U, 14000U ska gå att köra med wacom drivisar och wacom configs om du har någon av de modellerna
<kelly> den här plattan skiljer sig iof rätt mycket från wacom.. det sitter ju ett batteri i pennan på min... sen skiljer sig ju priset förstås ;-)
<kelly> Philip5, min heter 600u
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> läste det annars här: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AiptekTablet
<Philip5> har du köpt den där nyligen eller är det en gammal bräda?
<kelly> Philip5, typiskt ;-) Den är till dottern som precis börjat intressera sig lite för att leka med ritplattor...
<Philip5> aha
<kelly> Philip5, precis ny
<Philip5> jag har en Wacom Intuos5 M Touch och de är riktigt najs...
<Philip5> antar din dotter hellre skulle vilja ha en sådan ;)
<kelly> Philip5, vad kostade din då? Min kostade 400kr
<Philip5> ja närmare 3 tkr kostade nog min
<Philip5> 2,6 tkr tror jag
<kelly> Philip5, hon får en sådan när hon lirat med den här i något år.. ;-)
<kelly> verkar som ajg får ge upp på knapparna här...
<kelly> brädan fungerar ju iaf
<kelly> Philip5, tack för hjälpen!
<Philip5> np
<Screedo> NÃ¥gon som provat openfiler?
<PT> jag behöver en ubuntu boost....
<PT> Pepp
<andol> Dags att boota nya kärna då...
<Screedo> :)
<cHarNe2> nanananan DEKLARERAAA½
<HT4THS> Hej, några aktiva medlemmar i närheten av Karlstad? :)
<David-A> nyss på tv
<meck0> Hej! Går det att confa fönsterutseende i Ubuntu 13.04 (Unity)? Tidigare på Gnome-tiden vill jag minnas att man inte bara kunde ändra Theme, utan även "window border"
<meck0> tycker att default är rätt stort..
<johanbr> meck0: kan tänkas att det går om du installerar compizconfig-settings-manager
<meck0> johanbr, tackar, ska googla och kolla. Har sökt lite på det och provat en unity-tweaker-tool, men där går det bara att sätta theme.
<meck0> använder Unity compiz?
<johanbr> ja
#ubuntu-se 2013-05-02
<andol> morgens
<HT4THS> någon som vet om det förekommer någon bugg med uppdateringshanteraren i Ubuntu 13.04? flera dagar sedan den fann några nya paket som kunde uppdateras
<HT4THS> trots att jag även valt föreslagna paket (proposed)
<andol> HT4THS: Tror det är troligare att folk är lite trötta efter releasen :) I övrigt så är det inte ovanligt att icke-kritiska uppdateringar kan bli sittande i -proposed ett tag.
<andol> HT4THS: Ah, läste visst fel på den andra raden, läste det som att det fanns uppdatering i -proposed, inte att du hade aktiverat repot.
<andol> HT4THS: Triggar du uppdateringshanteraren att explicit kolla efter nya uppdateringar, eller har du mest noterat att den inte ploppat upp om något?
<elkng> is that Swedish channel ?
<elkng> is Switzerland somehow related to Swedish ?
<Barre> elkng: this is a swedish channel
<elkng> why it called -se instead of -sw or -swe ?
<Barre> elkng: both europian, but that is more or less all
<elkng> both on the planet earth
<elkng> strange why #ubuntu-sw is for Swahili, and not for Sweden
<andol> elkng: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iso_country_codes#Current_codes
<HT4THS> andol: kört manuell kontroll
<Barre> elkng: it's ISO 3166-1
<Barre> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_3166-1
<HT4THS> andol: men du har nog rätt. klart utvecklarna ska få vila lite efter release. :)
<andol> HT4THS: Tja, har heller inte fått något nytt, och även i normalfall är det ju luckor mellan att det släpps uppdateringar till en skarp release.
<andol> HT4THS: Hursom, känns inte som om det är något att oroa sig över än i alla fall. Fast visst, vill du så skadar det ju inte att hålla ett öga på http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/ (samt ev. då även listan ubuntu-security-announce) för att se vad som borde finnas.
<HT4THS> andol: tack så mycket
<HeMan> Morrn!
<fr33r1d3> god morgon
<fr33r1d3> Så, vad händer idag då?
<huttan> morgens
<fr33r1d3> Nån mer här som går nån kurs på coursera.org?
<christoffer> fr33r1d3 har funderat på att ta någon men aldrig blivit av
<christoffer> funderar mer på att grotta ner mig i TopCoder
<fr33r1d3> ok, kan du rekommendera topcoder?
<christoffer> fr33r1d3 om det är programmering du vill lära dig så, ja
<christoffer> är ju inga studier så att säga
<christoffer> det är mer riktiga problem ...får nöta algoritmer och programmering
<christoffer> sedan finns det lite mer design tävlingar och annat runt omkring men har inte så bra koll på dem
<fr33r1d3> Låter intressant. Jag har rätt bra koll på programmeringen, så är ute efter mer riktiga uppgifter.
<maxjezy> android borde ha en "starta om" funktion
<maxjezy> fr33r1d3: kan du programmering och är smart så behöver blender duktiga programmerare
<loldog> maxjezy: det har den
<maxjezy> loldog: starta om android?
<maxjezy> när jag högerklickar får jag inte fram det, bara stäng av
<maxjezy> och flygläge osv
<maxjezy> fr33r1d3: http://wiki.blender.org/index.php/Dev:Ref/GoogleSummerOfCode/2013/Ideas
<maxjezy> #blendercoders
<maxjezy> android är fasiken efterblivet
<maxjezy> slänger snart den här jävla nexusen på första moderat jag ser
<Barre> \o
<larsemil> maxjezy: är väl bara att hålla in powerknappen och välja reboot?
<maxjezy> larsemil: inte på nexus iaf
<maxjezy> där finns bara "stäng av" "flygplansläge" och ljudinställningar
<maxjezy> telefonen håller på och slår på skärmen
<larsemil> maxjezy: då kan du välja det i typ system inställningar och säga att du vill ha den knappen där
<maxjezy> även när knapplåset är igång, det går inte att få den hålal tätt
<maxjezy> hålla tätt
<maxjezy> vad kan detta bero på?
<loldog> maxjezy: jepp
<loldog> maxjezy: har du mus?
<loldog> trykk in avknappen
<loldog> velg omstart
<maxjezy> larsemil: i systeminställningar finns datum och tid, tillgänglighet, om telefonen
<maxjezy> tillgänglighet borde jag gå in på tycker man
<maxjezy> Använd knapp för att avsluta s.
<maxjezy> vad är det för funktion?
<maxjezy> den vägrar verkligen hålla skärmen släkt
<Dynamit> baa måste vara CPU som är orsaken till skit poängen
<larsemil> maxjezy: men stäng av och sätt på igen då. orka ranta.
<maxjezy> jag har gjort det :)
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6CXn-chaIs&feature=youtu.be
<maxjezy> jag gjorde en filmsnutt om någon vill se hur jobbig min telefon är
<Dynamit> http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B004DALW5K/ref=dp_olp_used_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=used WTF nog för att CPU är extreme va men begagnad och det där priset WTF.
<hexabit> maxjezy: Den verkar inte vara 100% ok när man tittar på filmsnutten. Kanske ett fel som är lite trasigt. ;)
<maxjezy> jag lägger ut den här j***a telefon på tradera när ja kommer hem
<larsemil> maxjezy: provat lägga in en annan rom?
<maxjezy> larsemil: jag hade ubuntu på den en stund
<maxjezy> kanske ska sälja den med ubuntu på, haha.
<larsemil> prova vahetere cyanogenmod
<larsemil> har den menyn du saknar också. :D
<fr33r1d3> Vad tyckte du om Ubuntu på telefonen då?
<maxjezy> fr33r1d3: haha, jadu...
<maxjezy> man kunde göra mer med en nokia 3310
<fr33r1d3> Det är ju ganska långt från färdigt än, men kanske kan bli bra till slut?
<maxjezy> jo, det tror jag
<maxjezy> fast de har nog konkurans och borde satsa på att få sina desktopanvändare nöjda först tycker jag
<maxjezy> finns fler mobila OS som går bättre
<maxjezy> men, det blir nog bra
<maxjezy> jag tror ubuntu kommer med telefon för att apple, microsoft gör det
<maxjezy> google har gått från mobilt till datorn, och lyckats riktigt bra
<maxjezy> hade jag varit ubuntu hade jag inte gjort denna satsning
<maxjezy> fr33r1d3: jag tror det kommer bli bra, men floppa, tror inte ens inbitna ubuntu användare kommer välja ubuntu till telefonen, och inga andra kommer ens höra talas om det i princip
<fr33r1d3> OK, jag tror på den i stället. En plattform som går på allt med samma kodbas. Alla anheter kommer kunna kommunicera med varandra utan problem.
<maxjezy> ungefär som, google, microsoft, apple då.
<maxjezy> google ligger ju bäst till där iaf
<fr33r1d3> MS och appla har ju inte fördelarna du får av öppna system.
<fr33r1d3> apple
<maxjezy> näe, fast är efterfrågan så stor efter öppna system?
<maxjezy> 20 år på marknaden, efterfrågan är typ minimal bland konsumenter
<fr33r1d3> Kolla bara hur många användare Ubuntu har.
<fr33r1d3> Fri system är vanligare i vissa delar av världen än vad det är i sverige med.
<maxjezy> jo, givetvis kommer de säkert få några hundra tusen användare världen över till sin telefon
<maxjezy> ubuntu, arch, bitcoin är det som har mest intresse just nu, i den lite friare licensvärlden
<maxjezy> detta baserar jag helt på freenodes /list
<maxjezy> de kanaler med flest användare dvs.
<maxjezy> finnarna är väl de som visar mest intresse efter amerikanerna kan ja tänka mig
<maxjezy> detta baserar jag på att finland har mest använder i sina kanaler på irc
<maxjezy> per invånare
<fr33r1d3> Hur som helst blir det en intressant produkt.
<maxjezy> fr33r1d3: du kan titta på nixie pixel på youtube
<maxjezy> hon granskar mobilerna med öppen källa
<fr33r1d3> ska göra det.
<Philip5> maxjezy: du sitter väl ändå bara och drömmer om att din tjej borde vara lika nerdig som hon ;)
<fr33r1d3> haha
<maxjezy> Philip5: shhh!
<maxjezy> du ska se vad duktig min dotter har blivit på att fota
<einand> Har du sett det föresten, tiggarna i göteborg har börjat acceptera mobilbetalningar. Sett flera stycken nu som har en QR kod till någon betallösning.
<Barre> smart att anpassa sig tycker jag, det är ju färre och färre som faktiskt har kontanter på fickan.
<einand> japp
<einand> tror jag skall slänka några kronor nästa gång, för att se vilken betalningslösning dom använder
<einand> Börjar Mc Donalds bli desperata, dom erbjuder numera att köpa hamburgare på faktura
<maxjezy> einand: det är väl också via mobilen
<maxjezy> dvs, på mobilfakturan
<einand>  Under sommaren och hösten lanseras SEQR i flera butiker i Sverige. Hemköp och McDonald’s finns bland de första där kunderna, Nu erbjuder finansbolaget Collector och Seamless gemensamt tjänsten SEQR Fakturakonto från Collector. Fakturakontot fungerar precis som ett kreditkort. Alla inköp samlas på en samlingsfaktura och kunden får upp till 60 dagars räntefri kredit och möjlighet att delbetala fakturan.
<maxjezy> detta är ett steg i fel riktning
<maxjezy> jag kan betala med SEQR på tempo
<maxjezy> men snacka om efterblivet, cash is king
<einand> Delbetala din hamburgare i 36 månader, och vi bjuder på en
<einand> ännu ett sätt att skapa utanförskap i samhället
<Barre> personligen tycker jag att kontanter är en gammal, jobbig, strulig, skitig och förlegad betalningsmodell och att kort/mobil-betalning är betydligt enklare och smidigare. Dock är inte kort/mobil-betalning optimal för alla transaktioner eller användare och jag tycker fortfarande att kontanter är en stöttepelare i det demokratiska samhället. Men jag föredrar mobil/kort-betalning
<Barre> det är ju bara bart och kriminella som har kontanter ;P
<Barre> s/bart/barn/
<andol> Barre: Lät nästan lite där som att det var dig själv du beskrev? :-)
<Barre> andol:  eller hur! :)
<andol> Barre: Sådan vill jag bli när jag blir vuxen i alla fall!
<einand> Barn behöver väl inte heller kontater längre, nu sedan dom sänkte åldersgänsen för bankkort till 9år
<Barre> min yngsta dotter är åtta, jag klassar henne som barn :P
<einand> Fast då är frågan hur ofta springer hon runt med pengar då?
<einand> hur gammal skall en unge vara när den skall börja hantera sin egna ekonomi (dvs få vecko/månadspeng)
<maxjezy> Barre: det där är något som media propagerar för att du ska tro
<maxjezy> om kriminella och barn
<einand> du hanterar bara kontakter om du har nått att dölja, iaf då jag gör det
<einand> ;)
<maxjezy> jag hanterar kontanter för att banken kan fucka upp sig, speciellt svenska banker
<maxjezy> ska jag ge en kompis pengar tar det 3 dagar med bank
<einand> byt bank ;)
<maxjezy> alla banker har sina svagheter
<einand> be honom att sluta använda en utom europeisk bank
<maxjezy> upp till tre bankdagar läser man överallt fortfarande 2013
<Barre> desto tidigare de lär sig värdet av pengar desto bättre tycker jag. Hon har haft en plånbok och egna pengar (inte mycket men dock lite) sen hon var 4,5-5 år gammal. Det är spännande för henne att gå och köpa exempelvis en glass själv, för egna pengar, speciellt när hon är utomlands och inte klarar språket. jag tror det är utvecklande på många plan einand
<maxjezy> posten levererar snabbare än internetlinor
<einand> Barre: håller absolut med
<maxjezy> min dotter har några tusen kr sparade själv
<maxjezy> hon är 2 år
<maxjezy> hon lägger de i sina spargrisar själv
<Barre> maxjezy: om du läste mitt tidigare inlägg och noterade min "smiley" (;P) så tror jag nog att du ser att jag inte var helt allvarlig i det jag sa.
<einand> Barre: jag funderar på ungefär när man börjar skolan, dvs när man första gången börjar vara social utan vuxnas inblandande
<maxjezy> plundrar våra fickor
<maxjezy> Barre: ah, jag har så mycket text på skärmen just nu så ja missar lätt saker
<einand> fast alla "stora" svenska banker ingick ju ett sammarbete i våras, där det är direktöverföring, på sekunden
<einand> dock tar dom 1-3kr per transaktion
<Barre> einand: låter som en genomtänkt plan, tror inte det finns någon "absolut" tid när det är dags att lära sig. Alla barn är olika, även alla föräldrar :). Äldsta dottern började betydligt senare och p.g.a. detta ville ju yngsta dottern också göra det storasyster gjorde....
<maxjezy> det är bankerna som är problemet
<maxjezy> inte betalningslösningar
<Barre> ge en man en pistol och han kan råna en bank, ge en man en bank och han kan råna hela världen
<maxjezy> vackert
<Barre> ingen smiley, jag är alltså mer allvarlig i den texten :)
<maxjezy> i framtiden kommer något som bitcoins vara framtidens valuta
<einand> bitcoins kommer dö
<Barre> jag är inte lika övertygad
<einand> fysiskvaluta är det enda som gäller, kanske guld
 * Barre är lite mer inne på einands spår
<maxjezy> einand: ja tror också bitcoins dör
<maxjezy> mest pga statens makt
<einand> guld är bäst, ospårbart
<maxjezy> tills dess handlar vi droger och lever rövare bäst vi vill!
<einand> bitcoins är för lätt att övervaka
<maxjezy> ja, det kommer fler modeller framöver
<maxjezy> som blir svårare
<maxjezy> guld är en valuta som inte kommer hålla
<maxjezy> de som har guld har för mycket, och dessutom är det inte fair trade
<maxjezy> dessutom är guld för lätt att förfalska
<einand> hur skulle du förfalska guld?
<maxjezy> sprayburk, sten
<einand> *lol*
<einand> går ju inte
<maxjezy> alla är inte guldsmeder
<einand> hörtalas om denstitet
<maxjezy> man kan lura barn, gamla och särskolans elever
<einand> kan du ju göra med bitcoins med
<maxjezy> ska alla springa runt med pocket-scales?
<einand> tja, kommer säkert komma ett verktyg för det, som man sätter i nyckelringen
<maxjezy> egentligen beror det helt på hur framtiden ser ut vilken valuta som blir aktuell
<einand> annars så kan man alltid lukta på det
<Barre> nu trodde jag debatten var mer "fysisk vs. virtuell valuta" och inte möjligheten att spraya guldfärg på granit :)
<maxjezy> blir det anarki kommer vapen, sex och rock n roll vara mer värt än guld
<maxjezy> Barre: jo fast man måste se svagheterna i en valuta också
<einand> även om det blir anarki, kommer någon form av gemensamvaluta att utvecklas
<maxjezy> einand: jo fast alla som använder den kommer bli rånmördade av de som inte anser att de är anarki nog
<einand> maxjezy: sedan så behöver man ingen "pocket scaler" för att kolla om det är äkta guld, räcker med en spann med vatten
<maxjezy> haha, portabelt och bra
<einand> tja, bra reservlösning
<maxjezy> vi blir nog guldrånade av aliens snart endå
<maxjezy> då får vi ta till någon annan valutasten
<einand> det största problemet med guldet, är att bara ca 1% av all värdlens guld existerar
<einand> 99% är påhittat
<maxjezy> det gröna guldet är mer värt än det gula!
<maxjezy> shit vad dyrt guldet är nu
<einand> vilket gröna guld menar du?
<maxjezy> det som växer i varje svensk anarkist garderob
<Barre> maxjezy: en perfekt valuta är en utopi. US Dollar exempelvis skapades och bands mot silver reps. guldpriset. Så du handlade i praktiken med guld när du handlade med US DOllar. Jag menade inte att man skulle gå med guld ifickorna för att köpa en pigilin.
<einand> det är ju också anledningen till varför bankerna tog 3 dagar på sig
<maxjezy> Barre: aha, du menar som garant
<einand> förr så var de tvungen att frakta guld mellan sig, för de transaktionerna
<einand> idag hittar dom bara på mera pengar
<maxjezy> förr hade man säkert gud som garant för att torkade eklöv var godtagbar som valuta
<Barre> maxjezy: mm.. nått sånt, värdet på Dollarn motsvarande guldresursen i federal reserve (om jag inte är missinformerad)
<einand> Barre: inte längre
<maxjezy> Barre: ja, fast politik som kärnvapen, terror, knark osv har allt mer inflytande över dollarn idag
<maxjezy> det är omöjligt att förstå, därför är det inte lätt att förklara
<Barre> einand: i know... jag citerar mig själv när jag tog dollarn som exempel några rader upp "US Dollar exempelvis skapades och bands mot", jag var bara inte tydlig nog att säga att det inte längre var så
<maxjezy> alla vet att dollarbankerna är döende, att kärnvapenhot är det som får ekonomin att inte kollapsa
<maxjezy> alla som inte är foliehattar dvs
<Barre> om man skall hårddra det så är hela ekonomin bara ett "kollektivt konsensus" om att en peng har ett visst värde när sanningen är att värdet av en peng är subjektivt. Det finns så mycket annat som spelar in i en enskilld transaktion som förändrar värdet, exempelvis tid, behov och tillgångar.
<larsemil> Barre: och känslor.
<Barre> larsemil: jag tänkte faktist ta upp det också, men jag sket i det för att inte upplevas som en vänstervriden psykopat, så takc larsemil  ;P
<larsemil> jag är gärna vänstervriden om du tar psykopatdelen.:D
<Barre> hahahah... deal
<einand> typiskt, nu missade jag att vara psykopat igen, för jag gjorde annat
<maxjezy> högern är så van vid högern, när en vänsterkrok kommer är ingen berädd
<maxjezy> beredd
<maxjezy> vetefaen
<einand> vet du hur autofokus i en mobilkamera fungerar, för den har väl inte rörliga delar?
<maxjezy> jag gissar på en liten metallbit som expanderar vid värme
<maxjezy> eller automagi
<yarre> häftigt https://fsdata.se/server/raspberry-pi-colocation/
<maxjezy> yarre: väldigt häftigt
<maxjezy> undrar hur länge det förblir gratis
<maxjezy> facebook är ju inte gratis längre, även fast det står att de är gratis på inloggningsidan
<larsemil> inget är gratis
<maxjezy> nu måste man betala 6 kr för att skicka PM
<yarre> maxjezy, det är ju bara till människor man inte känner :P
<Barre> einand: oftast så har de såkallade "fixed focus" lins. Där den linsen har ett fast fokusdjup -> oändlighet.
<maxjezy> yarre: jojo, blev riktigt less på det när jag märkte det idag
<Barre> einand: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Focus_free_lens
<maxjezy> skulle skicka meddelande till ett taxibolag och fick erbjudandet
<einand> Barre: tack
<yarre> maxjezy, sitter fortfarande o funderar på vad jag ska göra med raspyn :P
<yarre> förslag?
<einand> Barre: förklarar ju allt, tack så mycket
<Barre> einand: np, jag har försökt att förstå detta och läst relativt mycket om det men inte lyckats förstå :)  om du förstår får du gärna förklara för mig ..
<maxjezy> yarre: hm.. ja ska klura på det
<einand> Barre: jodå, förstår en del
<einand> men skall läsa igenom allt, så jag vet att jag förstår ;)
<Barre> som mig då, jag förstår en del, men... alltså... nej.. jag har itne tid att börja tänka på det nu :9
<maxjezy> yarre: hur mycket lagringsutrymme har den?
<einand> maxjezy: så mycket man kan ge den
<einand> yarre: min håller på att bli en "bärbar" nas
<yarre> maxjezy, beror ju helt på vad den ska användas till.. har ganska många hårddiskar till övers :)
<maxjezy> yarre: jag har en ide om ett spel
<yarre> oki va då för spel?
<maxjezy> webläsarespel, påminner lite om goonies
<maxjezy> har du spelat det?
<maxjezy> 8bitar, när man går in i ett rum, så får man möjligheterna att använda verktyg för att ta sig vidare osv
<einand> jag känner igen conceåtet
<einand> conceptet
<maxjezy> lite som en labyrint
<maxjezy> gifanimationer osv
<yarre> appropå webbläsarspel så tyckte jag mozillas online rpg va rätt häftigt http://browserquest.mozilla.org/
<maxjezy> ah, precis sådär menar jag
<maxjezy> grafiken! känslan! crossplatform utan limits
<einand> kodat i nodejs
<einand> jag har länge funderat på att porta openttd till webläsaren
<yarre> maxjezy, spelet är opensås om du vill göra nåt eget :P
<maxjezy> yarre: jag vill bara satsa på grafikbiten, vet inte vad man kan göra med kod
<maxjezy> jag tänkte hålla det simpelt, typ länkade bilder som leder en vidare
<einand> där dog mitt intresse
<maxjezy> så kan man bokmärka sidan man är på, som save
<maxjezy> lite som i megaman med koder
<maxjezy> einand: jag förstod det, men man kan ju göra det med massa kod med
<maxjezy> jag klarar dock inte av det
<maxjezy> därför har jag tänkt i lätta banor
<yarre> Ska till posten kl 5 o hämta ett stycke chassi http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABS54mUvYBw :)
<yarre> Vad tror ni om raspberry som en lokal proxy cache? :)
<einand> yarre: 256 eller 512Mb modellen?
<yarre> 256
<einand> tror den är för trött då
<yarre> Kan ju spara cache på hdd också
<yarre> inte bara i ram
<maxjezy> yarre: detta spelet var nice
<yarre> Önskar att Tibia hade varit html5 baserat >_<
<hexabit> Här är ett spel som jag gjorde för några år sedan:http://www.codeland.se/pup_pplog.pl?viewDetailed=00027
<hexabit> Inte i klass med BrowserQuest men ändå. ;)
<Barre> yarre: tror inte rPI är en optimal plattform för att köra proxy, beror i.o.f.s. på vilken internet-pipa du har, men jag tror inte att du skulle tycka throughput på nätverket är "good enough" för att vara en proxy :)   kan ju i.o.f.s. vara jag som inte optimerat min rPI, men jag får ingen höjdarprestanda på nätverket
<yarre> hmm ok då skippar vi väl de då :P
<maxjezy> hexabit: ditt spel va sexigt
<hexabit> maxjezy: hehehe Tackar! :)
<Barre> yarre: hittade denna, och det kan vara så att det är jag som inte optimerat :) http://elinux.org/RPi_Performance#NIC   Ser ju ut som den klarar ganska bra throughput ändå
<maxjezy> yarre: vad kosta chassit?
<maxjezy> det verkar nice, behöver ett litet chassi till ett netbook moderbord
<Coffe> Barre:  du har säkert inet ens uppgraderat  så du kan "lagligt " överklocka
<Barre> Coffe: nej, det har jag inte (inte behovet av överklockning heller), men jag tror inte de prestandasiffrorna är med överklockad CPU heller, det skulle stå så i kommentarsfältet i sådant fall. Jag tror det har med min konfiguratino att göra :)
<einand> ooh, finns freebsd för RPI?
<einand> The "Model B" includes Ethernet and originally included 256MB RAM. First shipped in Feb 2012. Can be identified by the lack of mounting holes and "(c) 2011" on the board
<einand> Since late 2012, "Model B" has been updated with 512MB RAM. This version can be identified by the two mounting holes and "(c) 2011,2012" on the board.
<einand> "Model A" was released in early 2013. It lacks Ethernet, has 256MB RAM and is somewhat cheaper than the Model B.
<Coffe> Barre:  jag slog på det för få cHarNe2 kod att rulla utan spikar.
<yarre> maxjezy, 945kr
<Barre> Coffe: vad är det för spännande kod?
<maxjezy> yarre: lite för dyrt för att slänga in en sketen netbook i då
<maxjezy> får nog ta o modda en skokartong istället
<yarre> maxjezy, jo finns billigare o mindre chassin för det då :)
<yarre> prova lego? :P
<maxjezy> lego är as-dyrt
<yarre> inte om man redan har det hemma :)
<maxjezy> jag har bara duplo ännu
<maxjezy> legochassi är iaf as-nice annars
<maxjezy> slippa vassa kanter och nojjan över att röra metall
<Coffe> Barre:  en förfest app med spotify/android där deltagarna kan önska låtar in .
<Coffe> behöver ett rackskåp för rpi .
<Barre> Coffe: åå.. nice application... jag gillart
 * hexabit Bjuder maxjezy på ett chassi:http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/1310 ;)
<Coffe> Barre:  det jag försöker skapa liknande i python ju
<maxjezy> hexabit: tackar :)
<Barre> Coffe: aha..
<hexabit> maxjezy: En till rolig grej jag pillade ihop med python: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Bi2ftlLXL3g
<hexabit> Och här hackar jag en kassaterminal:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PK_L4fMAz9U :)
<hexabit> Lite kul måste man ha på jobbet..
<maxjezy> hexabit: coolish!
<maxjezy> du har skills
 * Philip5 dricker cherry coke och får gamla minnen av björnklister som nya igen....
<aXept> Noen av dere som vet hvordan jeg kan få Alps touchpad til å fungere i 12.10 64-bit? Står som "PS/2 Generic Mouse" nå....
<senate> aXept: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2102346
<aXept> Har ikke Dell da, men kan vel prøve ? Kan jeg ta backup av noe før jeg prøver i tilfelle det ikke fungerer?
<senate> ah om du inte har dell ska du kanske inte köra den
<jeppe85> god kväll
<fadi_> Hejsan!!!
<fadi_> Någon som är duktig på programera??
<andol> !ask | fadi_
<ubot2> fadi_: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<fadi_> Har en sida som telefonmagasinet.se någon som har något tips vad man kan göra med den???
<Markk> Hur menar du att du ha en sida som den?
<fadi_> har hyrt 1 domän namn
<fadi_> sen några år.
<fadi_> tanken var först att jag skulle ta bort operatörs låsta telefoner å så. man han inte riktigt. så la ner den.
<andol> fadi_: Börjar du inte i lite fel ordning? :-) Alternativet är ju att först bestämma vad du villgöra, och sen skaffa domän därtill...
<Markk> Jag har 9 domäner sedan några år.
<Markk> Man skaffar ju en domän för det man känenr för.
<fadi_> okey..
<fadi_> bästa program man kan skriva c++ i??
<senate> vim
<fadi_> Gvim??
<andol> emacs?
<andol> HT4THS: På tal om konversationen tidigare idag så trillade det just in en ny kärna för 13.04.
<D0minat0r> är det nån som har nån erfarenthet av smstool till ubuntu?
#ubuntu-se 2013-05-03
<larsemil> morrn
<larsemil> insert into speakers values(NULL,'test',select max(delegatenumber) from speakers);
<larsemil> vad har jag missat
<larsemil> alt insert into speakers values(NULL,'test', max(delegatenumber) +1);
<larsemil> insert into speakers (id,name,delegatenumber) select NULL, 'test', (max(delegatenumber)+1) from speakers;
<larsemil> så blev det
<gustav> Hej era svettiga pälsar!
<gustav> Nån här som kör nVidia GPU under Ubuntu, så jag kan få en kompis?
<Coffe> gustav:  jag  anv nvidia
<gustav> Coffe: Optimus?
<ewook> yupp
<gustav> Nån som fått ordning på 319.12 och Optimus utan bumblebee? Jag kör 313.09 och det är en bug i den som hänger en del spel, i bland. Verkar rätt random.
<ewook> oj. vet inte hur nya mina drivare är... ska kolla.
<ewook> 304.88 :D
<gustav> o_o
<gustav> Bara det funkar, fast man kan få en FPS bump med nya.
<ewook> Jag kör det lite smått safe... jobb-laptopen..
<gustav> Precis.
<gustav> Jag fattar seriöst inte hur man konfigurerar X nu för tiden. Annat var det 96.
<andol> gustav: Idag konfiguerar du inte X alls, vilket är jättebra, förrutom ibland då.
<ewook> gustav: samma sätt mer eller mindre då som nu, förvisso, '96 var ett par år tidigare än när man själv började göra det :p.
<gustav> Inte konfigurera X = fungerar inte.
<gustav> Jag är glad att det fungerar nu, orkar inte bråka mer. Kan dock inte uppgradera till Raring, då all hell breaks lose.
<gustav> Någon som är bra på exim4?
<gustav> Försöker få i gång Thunderbird mot min Ubuntu 12.04 med exim4. För att skicka mail. Går sådär...
<hexabit> Har lite servrar ute tillsalu om någon är sugen:http://www.blocket.se/vi/46807578.htm http://www.blocket.se/vi/46807634.htm
<hexabit> :)
<gaisten> den som endå hade plats
<larsemil> jag har plats. billig co-lo. :D
<gaisten> topp
<gaisten> kanske skulle klistra på ett raspberry pi märke och skicka till fs-data ^^
<gaisten> larsemil: vad är det för colocation då?
<larsemil> nej men har en hall med många ip-adresser och plats i rack
<larsemil> säljer eg inte co-lo särskilt aktivt.
<gaisten> okej
<bamsefar> hexabit: Oj, Sun Matbord. )
<maxjezy> hexabit: hallå, angående dina servrar, kan man koppla in skärm och tangenbord osv och använda de som en vanlig dator?
<maxjezy> tänkte, de där processorerna borde väl duga till att rendera 3d med
<Barre> de låter som tusan.. snatan i gnatan vad en G3 låter högt
<bamsefar> maxjezy: En modern dator är nog snabbare än alla till sammans.
<bamsefar> s/till sammans/tillsammans/
<maxjezy> bamsefar: en konsumentdator i vilken prisklass?
<bamsefar> maxjezy: Typ en core i7
<maxjezy> som jag har nu då
<bamsefar> Ja
<maxjezy> ok, jaja
<maxjezy> då äre inget för mig
<bamsefar> Nope
<maxjezy> klart det skulle funka, behöver inte vara en i7a för att rendera när datorn endast renderar
<maxjezy> men, hög ljudnivå är ju inget plus
<bamsefar> En Core i7 drar väl ca 110W (2600k) på full-last, det där (alla 6 maskinerna) hade väl dragit 2kw och uträttat max hälften.
<maxjezy> varför väljer man att köpa en rackserver öht idag isf?
<maxjezy> en netbook verkar ju typ smidigare eller nått
<Barre> :)
<bamsefar> maxjezy: De där är ju ett antal år gammla.
<maxjezy> jo, det förstår jag
<maxjezy> men, den som köper dem
<bamsefar> Fan vad jag stavar som en kratta.
<maxjezy> varför gör hen det
<bamsefar> maxjezy: För att man får stor epeeen
<bamsefar> om det låter mycket och är 1U.
<bamsefar> Typ
<maxjezy> jaja, inget att spela på med andra ord
<bamsefar> Nej nej
<Barre> :D
<maxjezy> se vad man lär sig här om dagarna
<bamsefar> Det är säkert typ ett Matrox MGA200-grafikkort eller så i. :)
<bamsefar> Fett bra för dataspel. :)
<maxjezy> i framtiden är säkert servrarna lika stora som dagens smartphones
<Nafallo> vaddå i framtiden?
<maxjezy> typ, nästa månad
<maxjezy> eller i höst
<maxjezy> svårt att se in i framtiden så detaljerat
<Nafallo> ehrm. testa några månader bakåt i tiden...
<maxjezy> fan, har jag lagg?
<maxjezy> mina tussilagos har svikit mig!!
<Nafallo> tydligen
<Dynamit> maxjezy: Du får skrämma BBB så de inte skickar med skit mjukvara i routrarna de erbjuder gratis.
<Barre>  vi får in 480 servrar på 10 rackunit =)
<Nafallo> Barre: jag tänkte iofs på ARMs ;-)
<Barre> Nafallo: jag förstod det, men det är itne lika flexibelt som min lösning :P
<Dynamit> någon som har en ide hur jag ska greppa det som innehåller luci och sedan köra opkg upgrade <paketets namn> orkar inte skriva alla paketen manuellt och OpenWRT stödjer inte wildcard :(
<Dynamit> inte som jag har det i alla fall
<bamsefar> Dynamit: grep?
<bamsefar> package-list | grep luci | xargs opkg upgrade
<bamsefar> typ ?
<bamsefar> package-list är då det kommandot man kör för att lista paketen.
<Dynamit> jo den biten viste jag var just biten efter grep luci det skiter sig
<Dynamit> för jag måste få den att skriva ut opkg upgrade <det den greppade> annars så skiter det sig ;)
<Dynamit> men du är på rätt spår bamsefar ;)
<bamsefar> Dynamit: Det där borde funka
<bamsefar> Dynamit: Hur ser outputen från pkg-list ut då?
<Dynamit> vänta så ska jag visa
<Dynamit> är inte hemma så måste köra det lite krånglig ;)
<bamsefar> Okej
<Dynamit> http://pastebin.com/Vj9JyFLt
<Dynamit> det det är svaret när jag kör opkg list-upgradable | grep luci
<bamsefar> Och du vill ha det första fältet där?
<bamsefar> opkg list-upgradable | grep luci | cut -d' ' -f 1 | xargs opkg upgrade
<bamsefar> Typ ?
<Dynamit> kan funka ska se vad den säger ;)
<bamsefar> För du vill stoppa det första fältet i outputen efter opkg upgrade, right
<Dynamit> det funkar danke
<Dynamit> jupp
<bamsefar> Gött :)
<bamsefar> opkg list-upgrade | awk '/luci/ { print $1 }' | xargs opkg upgrade
<Dynamit> ska vara så lat så jag gör shell script som hjälper mig haha
<bamsefar> Är en snyggare version. :)
<Dynamit> som sagt danke
<bamsefar> Lugnt
<Dynamit> stör mig att ppp åkte med fast jag byggde imagen utan ppp
<Dynamit> tar bara upp en jäkla massa plats
<Dynamit> jag som har så ont om det i routern haha
<Dynamit> http://pastebin.com/4u08ciTT titta vad synd det är om mig bamsefar
<bamsefar> Stackars
<Dynamit> vist är det
<Dynamit> jag använder 3% av utrymmet i routern
<Dynamit> buhu
<bamsefar> Min router har nog mindre disk iofs.
<Dynamit> min har ingen disk egentligen den har flash minne
<Dynamit> i vilken form står stilla just nu
<bamsefar> 64225276 bytes total (4632224 bytes free)
<bamsefar> 64MB. :P
<Dynamit> haha så är det när man har skit saker :P eller så är det som så att jag har över drivet häftiga saker
<bamsefar> Det är en 3825, inte så ball.
<Dynamit> min är ändå överdrivet häftigt för privat personer det går ju inte neka
<bamsefar> Kan man inkludera config-filer i snmpd.conf? (net-snmp)
<Dynamit> kan diskutera det lite senare ska röra mig hemmåt ;) är tillbaka om typ 10min. på sin höjd ;)
 * Dynamit *poff* kommer strax tillbaka ska bara cykla hem till Brandbergen
<cHarNe2> någon som kör svorak eller liknande?
<RhesusMinus> Alltså... när delar Posten ut post egentligen?
<RhesusMinus> Är det en eller två gånger om dagen?
<cHarNe2> en gång
<cHarNe2> hur dags beror på hur rundan ser ut
<RhesusMinus> Men för fan... då har de redan varit här idag.
<RhesusMinus> För jag såg en postbil.
<RhesusMinus> Men ibland har de cykel. Fattar inte systemet.
<hexabit_M> ahhhh.. sitter och käkar ribs inne på Jensens Biffhus. :)
<RhesusMinus> hexabit_M: Men käka då och sluta vara på Internet.
<hexabit_M> telefon==kladdig
<hexabit_M> hehehe ok
<Dynamit> så hemma
<Dynamit> ursäkta att det tog tid men bärbara är muppig måste ominstallera den
<Dynamit> har inte gjort en ren installation sedan Ubuntu 9.10 typ
<Dynamit> sedan dess har jag bara kört updateringar och det har funkat bra för mig hela tiden men kan vara dags att rensa ifrån rester som kan ligga kvar och orsaka skumma problem, Xorg tex. äter upp ibland CPU för mig
<Dynamit> måste bara kopiera inställningar och saker jag vill ha kvar jag har ju varit så korkad så jag började lagra saker på den bärbara som är av någon vikt.
 * Nafallo gjorde en ren installation 4.10 beta ;-)
<Nafallo> iofs har jag köpt en del nya saker sen dess :-P
<cHarNe2> kommer ihåg när jag skulle uppgradera någon gång 10.x där nån stans, hade en head-less fil-server. Dock hade dom dumpat support för mitt NIC i nya kärnan då.
<Nafallo> ouch
<MarkusDBX> någon som vet ett smart kommando där man ser ledig disk space även om man har en massa sparse filer
<MarkusDBX> df -h funkar inte, och du --max-depth=1 -h / tar tid
<lolbat> MarkusDBX: df -h
<MarkusDBX> lolbat: funkar inte med sparse filer
<MarkusDBX> som sagt
<lolbat> fjern sparse filene
<MarkusDBX> fjern?
<Nafallo> MarkusDBX: sudo df -h ? :-)
<MarkusDBX> Nafallo: problemet är att sparse filerna visas som all den plats dom tar, jag har skrivbar yta kvar på disken, men den läser sparse filerna som "fullstora" och tror disken är nästan full
<lolbat> MarkusDBX: bruk sfill?
<MarkusDBX> lolbat: ska testa
 * MarkusDBX tycker sparse filer är lite dumt koncept, eftersom att få utvecklare verkar tänka på att implementera det i sina program
<MarkusDBX> annars då, läget bra? Leker ni med 13.04?
<andol> Jorå, 13.04 känns möjligtvis lite trevligare, men på det hela taget som en rätt odramtiskt uppgradering, åtminstone för min del, vilket inte nödvändigtvis är fel.
<MarkusDBX> andol: vad har du för användningsområden för din 13.04 install?
<andol> MarkusDBX: terminal-tabbar och webbläsare-tabbar
<MarkusDBX> typ samma som mig då, lägg till att jag kör c:a 8 desktops och sublime och eclipse också.
<andol> Ja, och så försöker jag nu få tag i Portal :)
<MarkusDBX> spelet?
<andol> larsemil: Visst hade du idag steam-köpt portal? När jag söker nu så ser det utan att (fortfarande) bara finnas till Window och Mac
<andol> Jupp
<MarkusDBX> bra lir om man inte har ett tokgraffe
 * andol har sin laptops inbyggd grafikkort :)
 * Dynamit tycker det är synd att jag måste flasha om för att uppdatera exakt allting i mjukvaran i routern. Hade det funnits .trx fil så hade man sluppit det men nej då inte finns det.
<andol> Jomentitta, Portal lirar ju riktigt fint på min laptop.
<msg> någon som vet något bra program för gör apps till andriod???
<bamsefar> msg: Vim?
<peyam> Hej
<peyam> Har ont i ryggen
<Markk> Vad bra.
<Markk> Gå till läkaren.
<msg> skulle installera 1 program som jag har laddat hem
<msg> kan någon hjälpa mig
<blurk_> vad är det för program?
<msg> apach trafik server
<msg> har laddat hem den som zip fil
<msg> hur får jag den då installerad?
<David-A> nyss på webben: "Siestan avbröts 40 minuter senare då en av flygvärdinnorna råkade slå av autopiloten" http://www.svt.se/nyheter/varlden/pilot-avstangd-efter-tupplur
<Fadi85> info
<gaisten> godafton folket
<Fadi85> godafton
<gaisten> vad pysslas det med en fredagkväll?
<Fadi85> försöker installera ett program men går inte så bra..
<Fadi85> du då??
<gaisten> försökte jobba lite med ett projekt här hemma
<gaisten> men konstaterade att jag druckit en öl för mycket för att komma nånstans
<gaisten> så jag hamnade här istället :)
<Fadi85> okey...:P
<Fadi85>  Är du duktig på linux
<gaisten> skulle jag inte påstå, men jag hjälper gärna till med det jag kan
<Fadi85> Laddade hem 1 program i zip format som jag skulle vilja installera
<gaisten> vad var det för program då?
<Fadi85> det heter apache traffik server
<Nafallo> Fadi85: paketet trafficserver i Ubuntu universe är troligen vad du vill ha.
<Nafallo> nu, sömn. gnatt.
<gaisten> annars har du en lite guide på http://goo.gl/LGJBc
<gaisten> om du vill kompilera det själv
<gaisten> fast jag skulle installera det ifrån repos som Nafallo säger
<Dynamit> ba vad irriterande
<Dynamit> jag fick veta utav Ownit att min förening har redan tillgång till IPV6 och har jag bara DHCPv6 så ska jag få IPV6 adresser men jag får inte och jag tycker jag ställt in DHCPv6 på alla möjliga sätt
<johanbr> Dynamit: sniffa DHCP-trafiken och se vad deras DHCP-server svarar
<peyam> Hej grabbisar
<peyam> Gratis webhotell som ger php 5.3
<peyam> upp till 2Gb
<peyam> utan reklam o skit
<peyam> vet ni?
<David-A> localhost?
<peyam> haha
<peyam> good one
<Dynamit> baa jag hittar fasiken inte orsaken till problemet blir nog att ringa ISP imorgon för att fösöka reda ut det här men antagligen får man höra ring på måndag och be att få prata med teknikerna. Skulle inte förvåna mig
<peyam> vad e problemet?
<Dynamit> får inte IPV6 att funka fast jag har DHCPv6 i min klient(routern) så jag får liksom inga IPV6 adresser till mina datorer eller routern
<Dynamit> den stackars IPV6 adresser jag hittar som jag "har" verkar motsvara 169.xxx.xxx.x i IPV4
<Dynamit> det sjuka är att jag fick veta av supporten att han fick veta av teknikerna att så länge jag har DHCPv6 i min klient så skulle jag komma åt IPV6 adresserna. Då min förening hade IPV6 så WTF får jag inte IPV6 adresser för
<peyam> fucking 000webhost suger
<Dynamit> peyam: det är synd om mig jag testade hos min ISP egna hastighets test hur fort jag ska få ner 100GB
<Dynamit> fn det ska ta mig just nu 4timmar
<Dynamit> buhu
<Dynamit> 3timmar och 31 minuter för att vara mer exakt
<peyam> det suger när det inte gfunkar
<Dynamit> Varför räknar det mesta i MB/s nu förtiden när det är MiB/s de ska räkna hastigheten i det suger ju
<peyam> ingen aning
<peyam> det undrar jag med
<Dynamit> Man blir ju lurad
<Dynamit> det är fan bedrägeri
<David-A> Dynamit: Mbit/s räknas i (o ska räknas i) bas 10 / decimalt. så 100Mbit/s är Mega (M) o inte Mebi (Mi)
<Fadi85> om man vill studera programering någon som har som har någon bra sida att börja med???
<David-A> Fadi85: hur mycket kan du till att börja med? är engelsk dokumentation okej?
<einand> StarWars dagen idag
<EAG> hmm
<realubot> Mm
<EAG> nån som har nån idé om vad det kan vara som skriver till hdd med jämnt intervall i korta bursts?
<EAG> 2 sekunder åt gången var 5 sek
<EAG> hela tiden...
<johanbr> syslog?
<EAG> jag satt o försökte hitta nått med lsof men jag vette fan
<EAG> kan man slå av syslog på nått enkelt sätt?
<johanbr> döda rsyslogd
<EAG> hmm nä det var itne syslog
<johanbr> prova echo 1 > /proc/sys/vm/block_dump
<EAG> det kan inte ha med raid1 att göra?
<johanbr> då loggas alla läs/skriv-operationer till dmesg
<johanbr> kan mycket väl vara raid
<EAG> jag är lite rädd för att det är nått som sliter i onödan på diskarna
<EAG> johanbr: det gjorde susen
<EAG> jbd2...
<EAG> verkar vara vanligt dessutom
<johanbr> EAG: aha, journaling
<johanbr> EAG: du kan prova "echo 1500 > /proc/sys/vm/dirty_writeback_centisecs"
<EAG> ok
<EAG> det verkar inte göra någon skillnad
<EAG> nåväl jag får gräva vidare nån annan dag
<EAG> johanbr: tack för hjälpen iaf!
<johanbr> EAG: varsågod!
#ubuntu-se 2013-05-04
<Screedo> God morgon
<andol> morgens
<Nafallo> morgon
<Screedo> Allt väl idag?
<Whiskey> Någon här som är bra på HTML/PHP/JavaScript?
<huttan> Whiskey: kanske
<andol> fr33r1d3: Antar att personen med samma nick på forumet även du med?
<RhesusMinus> Delar posten ut post på lördagar?
<Screedo> inte vanligtvis, ska väl vara om de har någon extra tjänst man betalar extra för.
<RhesusMinus> Men för fan...
<RhesusMinus> :|
<RhesusMinus> Jag måste ha mitt braj! Du måste bjuda på brass! Narka sej liiiiiiite!
<RhesusMinus> Inte vänta till måndag... fy fan vad jag hatar helgen.
<fr33r1d3> andol: stämmer bra det.
<RhesusMinus> Det enda som är speciellt med helgen är ju att man inte kan få några datordelar m.m.
<RhesusMinus> Idiotiskt.
<Screedo> Eller så får du beställa dina saker tidigare så posten hinner dela ut dem innan helgen.
<RhesusMinus> Nej... men beställer ju alltid på fredag eller torsdag.
<RhesusMinus> Det blir alltid så.
<RhesusMinus> Det slumpar sig jämt så.
<RhesusMinus> *man
<RhesusMinus> "Min enda dator gick sönder, och nu är det fredag eftermiddag. Jippi."
<Screedo> Det finns butiker öppna, om du har någon nära dig.
<RhesusMinus> Väldigt ont om sådant nuförtiden.
<RhesusMinus> Bara enorma jävla Elgiganten med de mest otrevliga avskummen till personal.
<andol> RhesusMinus: Till skillnad från dig, som ger ett sken utav att vara ett under utav trevlighet?
<andol> fr33r1d3: Ok, se privmsg
<_Trullo> man e lite desperat om man måste till elgiganten för att handla dataprylar :)
<_Trullo> men ibland så måste man, orkar ju inte vänta dom där 2 dagarna :)
<Barre> tycker alltid att det ser ut som Coffe ansluter från bamsefar
<Coffe> Barre:  shyyy hemligt
<Nafallo> Barre: bamsefar är inte en herre som verkar gilla NAT? :-P
<Barre> :)
<Dynamit> nä nu ska jag bråka med min router och se om jag måste ringa supporten, undrar hru länge jag ska ha haft IPV6 utan att ha haft det jäkligt irriterande är det i alla fall
<Dynamit> det sjuka är att den kan slå upp ip för ipv6.google.com men eftersom jag av någon anledning inte har IPV6 adresser så kan jag ju inte nå den
<Dynamit> men fattar inte ens hur den kan slå upp adressen till ipv6.google.com
<andol> Dynamit: Varför skulle inte kunna slå upp adressen (aaaa) till ipv6.google.com? Alla namnservrar längs vägen lyssnar ju även på IPv4.
<Dynamit> varför använda IPV4 för att slå upp adressen till en IPV6? de verkar ju inte så jäkla genomtänkt ändå
<andol> Dynamit: Ser inte problemet. Du får ju ändå svar A och/eller AAAA, som sen används beroende på vad du faktiskt har för möjligheter att nå dem.
<Dynamit> men men strunt samma måste hitta orsaken till att inte jag får IPV6 adresser när jag ska ha möjligheten till det. Fick veta utav ISP igår att föreningen redan har IPV6 aktiverad så någonstans hos mig borde felet vara
<Dynamit> i värsta fall får jag ringa vid typ 15tiden och prata med supporten och försöka få ordning på det, men antagligen får man höra ring på Måndag och be att få prata med tekniker skulle inte förvåna mig
<Coffe> brainfart warning .. vad heter den tjänsten som hindrar att andra tjänster rör filer de inte får  ?
<Coffe> apparmor
<andol> Coffe: Jupp, alt SELinux. Den generella termen är förövrigt mandatory access control.
<andol> (Till skillnad från discretionary access control, vilket är vanliga filrättigheter)
<Coffe> andol:  tappade helt bort ordet
<Dynamit> baa det jag gjorde nu hjälpte helt klart inte baa
<Dynamit> Vart är de som är extrema nördar när det gäller IPV6 när man behöver de
<Screedo> Dynamit: har ISP börjat implementera ipv6?
<Dynamit> min delar redan ut IPV6 adresser hos min förening fick veta det igår
<Dynamit> och BBB ger min farmor tunnel IPV6 men skit mjukvaran som ligger i deras router som de har skickat med stödjer inte IPV6 tunneln jäkla skit mjukvara
<Screedo> ok
<Screedo> Vi har telia Fiber i min förening.
<Dynamit> Usch Felia
<Screedo> jag är nöjd med min fiber, var värre med min adsl jag hade innan.
<Dynamit> jag ska inom ett tag få 1000/1000 mohaha
<Screedo> ok
<Dynamit> för 100:-/mån :P
<Coffe> andol: vet du om något är omgjort i ip6.arpa ? för jag får något fel  efter gått från 12.10. till 13.04
<Screedo> ja ghar 100/10, men jag klarar mig bra på det, 100 upp hade varit önskvärt och jag kan få det men det skulle kosta mig 350:- extra i månaden, idag ingår tv, bredband och telfoni i hyran.
<Dynamit> fn man skulle ha haft tillgång till den lilla bit utav Roadrunner som fortfarande existerar
<Dynamit> så det hade gått undan att rensa resterna från förra kompileringen och kompilera en ren kopia med nyaste trunken när den har rensat färdigt och man har kollat så allting som kan tänkas behöva vara med existerar
<Dynamit> så segt som det går just nu innebär att jag inte lär hinna ringa ISP när jag är verkligen 100% säker på att jag har gjort allting i min makt.
<andol> Coffe: Rent spontant har jag svårt att tro att någon skulle vågat göra något drastiskt med ip6.arpa.
<andol> Coffe: Vad är det för fel som är trasigt då?
<Dynamit> Det jobbiga är bara att jag måste flasha om routern jag kan inte bara upgradera mjukvaran då det inte finns någon .trx fil :(
<Coffe> andol:  zone 4.8.4.8.0.0.f.f.8.d.6.1.1.0.0.2.ip6.arpa/IN: refresh: unexpected rcode (SERVFAIL) from master 2001:16d8:ff00:8484::1#53 (source ::#0)
<andol> Coffe: Ser ut som att du trasat sönder något på din DNS-server? Den du har uppgraderat? Kan det vara så att du i samband med uppgraderingen fick några relevanta konfigfiler överskrivna?
<Coffe> andol:  jag har fått installera om ..   å samtidigt gått från 12.10 till 13.04 ...
<Coffe> andol:  så det är en helt ny maskin.. och dess interna ip är ändrade.. då vi bytt openstack version
<Dynamit> ibland önskar jag att jag hade betydligt mer extrem maskin än vad jag har så det går riktigt jäkla undan när jag ska kompilera saker
<andol> Coffe: Det där låter som ifall det finns lite för många (för mig okända) faktorer för att jag ska kunna gissa något kvaliciferat.
<Dynamit> vist skulle distcc kunna gå att använda men jag får aldrig till det till 100% så det jobbar med all kraft den har tillgång till.
<andol> Coffe: Bara att börja debugga, läsa vad som skrivs ut i syslog, etc :P
<Nafallo> ugh
<Nafallo> om någon funderar på att uppgradera twirssi, så behöver den libnet-twitter-perl från 13.04...
<Nafallo> dessutom behöver irssi starta om för att hitta den nya versionen av paketet.
<Coffe> andol:  jag får göra det.. många små skumma fel får beta av ett i taget.
<Whiskey> Någon här som är bra på HTML/PHP/JavaScript som är intressserad av ett litet jobb
<coffe> Whiskey,  har tyvärr inte tid
<coffe> andol,  hittade nog felet.. pinsamt  om de var så .. troligen var porten inte öppen som de skulle ..
<Whiskey> coffe, inte ens för pengar :D
<coffe> Whiskey,  nej :)  kan jobba mer övertid då
<Whiskey> vet inte är inte så kunnig coffe, men känns som mitt jobb är extremt litet, om man vet vad man gör känns det som de borde gå rätt snabbt
<coffe> Whiskey,  vad är det du ska ha gjort då ?
<Enemtee> skype beter sig mycket underligt i 13.04, andra som också har problem?
<Screedo> sitter och testar OpenMediaVault, måste säga att det är riktigt nice det jag har provat.
<Screedo> Baserad på Debian.
<RhesusMinus> Screedo: "trevligt" heter det.
<Spookan> Screedo: Kände igen det namnet.. ;)
<Screedo> Spookan: :)
<Philip5> Barre, btw, har du trädgård?
<yarre> Nån som har satt upp en SSD som cache för att snabba upp en vanlig hårddisk?
<Philip5> Barre, tänkte på något sätt känns det lite som din dag idag när det är world naked gardening day idag. ;) http://wngd.org
<Screedo> Philip5: lol
<Philip5> :)
<Dynamit> wee felet när det gäller IPV6 låg hos mig de har helt klart varit aktiverat sedan ett tag tillbaka för min förening måste bara få routern att fatta att den ska agera relä så mina maskiner går egna IPV6 adresser, men just nu vill den inte ens fatta att den ska agera DHCPv6 server men men det löser sig
 * Dynamit mummlar väldigt högt för sig själv varför vill inte IPV6 helt och hållet för stans *piiiiiiiiiiiiip*
<Dynamit> Nä nu blir jag Bonkers!!!!!!!
<ewook> spännande.
<Dynamit> asså förstår inte vad jag gör för fel
<Dynamit> är det ingen här som kör OpenWrt med native IPV6?
<bamsefar> Nope
<bamsefar> Kör IOS med native IPv6 dock.
<Dynamit> då har du inte en anning med andra ord varför jag har det problem jag har
<Dynamit> jag har IPV6 adress för eth0(wan porten) men mina klienter får inte externa IPV6 adresser utan får FE80:: hur jag än petar i DHCPv6-service
<Philip5> kör openwrt men inte ipv6
<Dynamit> baa förstår inte varför inte mina klienter inte vill fatta IPv6 ordentligt
<Dynamit> jag kan liksom prata med IPV6 adresser direkt ifrån routern men inte ifrån klienter som är ansluten till routern.
<Philip5> kanske skulle passa på att uppdatera routern till openwrt Backfire 10.03.1
<Philip5> var länge sedan jag uppdaterade min openwrt
<Dynamit> haha Backfire är ju gammal :P
<Dynamit> Jag sitter med senaste Barrier Breaker :P
<Philip5> backfire är ju senaste stable
<Dynamit> men det lär finnas .trx fil till din router
<Dynamit> jag måste kompilera och flasha om varje gång
<Philip5> oj, 12.09 var visst senaste
<Philip5> jag brukar bygga det själv också ändå
<Dynamit> daa Backfire är ju ur åldrig
<Dynamit> förstår inte vad det är för fel jag gör
<huttan> gokväll alla glada
<Philip5> jo jag såg att 12.09 var senaste
<EAG> hej
<Dynamit> men nu har jag åtminstone IPV6 adress även om jag inte kan bruka den
<EAG> vad har ni för förslag på program för att tala sinsemellan två klienter med mic (typ teamspeak-aktigt)
<huttan> EAG: skype=)
<Philip5> EAG, varför inte teamspeak då?
<EAG> tja
<EAG> iofs
<Dynamit> det är nog Philip5 som har fiflat med min mjukvara så jag inte får DHCPv6 att vilja som jag vill
<EAG> jag tänkte se om man kan göra detta med en raspberry pi
<EAG> typ "ett klick och prata"
<EAG> med alla som kopplar upp sig
<EAG> lite svårt med skype då huttan :)
<huttan> EAG: ja då är det uteslutet
<Philip5> EAG, verkar finnas en open source-lösning som heter mumble annars också
<Dynamit> jag mumlar åt att jag inte får datorn(routern) att vilja som jag vill
<EAG> Philip5: ska kolla in det
<huttan> Dynamit: vad händer för nått?
<Dynamit> min router vill bråka med mig
<huttan> Dynamit: vad för router?
<Dynamit> RB450G men det är egentligen inte router i sig som bråkar
<Dynamit> utan mjukvaran
<Dynamit> och det är inte fabriks mjukvaran den åkte ut så fort jag fick till bootp ;)
<huttan> du har flashat den med nån linux variant?
<Dynamit> hahaha ja det kan vi ju påstå
<Dynamit> OpenWrt hur nu en du kan missat det jag har inte haft annat på länge
<Dynamit> Jag får IPV6 adress till eth0(wan porten) men mina klienter får inte IPV6 adresser eller jo fe80::xxxxxxxxxx men inte mer och jag kan liksom inte bruka IPV6 adresser ifrån mina klienter
<huttan> nä jag kan inte ens gissa utan att felsöka det
<huttan> Dynamit: så den ger sig självt ett IP men delar inte ut till någon annan?
<huttan> Dynamit: delar den ut ipv4 adresser som den ska?
<Dynamit> ja den delar ut IPV5 som den ska
<Dynamit> annars hade jag inte suttit här ;)
<Dynamit> jag kan prata med IPV6 adresserna direkt ifrån routern men inte via klienterna som sagt
<Dynamit> ändå har jag sagt åt DHCPV6-service att agera relay
<huttan> hur ser din routing ut på klienterna?
<huttan> ipv6 adresser som du kan nå från routern
<huttan> vilka menar du då?
<Dynamit> de är inställda bara på att hämta IPV6 adressena ifrån dhcp som säger här har du IPV6 adress
<Dynamit> direkt ifrån routern så kan jag pinga vilka externa IPV6 adresser som helst men försöker jag ifrån en klient så skiter det sig
<huttan> vet inte om jag missförstår nu, om du kan pinga ipv6 adresser från routern..är det interna, eller några andra?
<Dynamit> ifrån router så kan jag ta exakt vilka IPV6 adresser jag vill prövar jag tex. ipv6.google.com så får jag svar
<huttan> ok
<Dynamit> men prövar jag ifrån en klient så säger klienten bara glöm din dröm
<huttan> unkown host?
<Dynamit> dessutom så får klienterna FE80 IPV6 rangen fast jag lägger DHCPV6 i relay läge
<Dynamit> ja på den här maskinen så säger den det
<Dynamit> på andra klienter som kör andra OS så säger den bara nä jag får inget svar
<peyam> Hej
<peyam> tänkte köpa ett tangentbord
<peyam> mekanisk spel tangentbord
<peyam> ngn tips?
<realubot> Köp en skrivmaskin.
<realubot> Den är mekanisk.
<realubot> Säger jag då.
<realubot> Gå och lägg er nu.
<K350> c
#ubuntu-se 2013-05-05
<Screedo> God morgon
<Screedo> bara jag som är uppe med tuppen idag? :)
<fr33r1d3> Hello World
<Screedo> fr33r1d3: hej
<fr33r1d3> Läget idag då?
<Screedo> det är bra, själv?
<Screedo> Sitter och försöker joina OpenMediaVault till min windows domän.
<fr33r1d3> Bara bra här. Pluggar systemadministration för framtida LPI-prov.
<Screedo> men den säger att den inte hittar min DC, men kör jag en nslookup domaincontroller.domain.local så hittar den mina DCs
<Screedo> resolv.conf har nameserver = minDC
<fr33r1d3> skumt
<Screedo> jupp
<Screedo> kör, net ads join -U namnfördomänadmin  så får jag till svar "failed to find DC for domain domain.local"
<fr33r1d3> Har tyvärr dålig koll på det där.
<Screedo> jaja, ska slänga mig i duschen, kanske kommer på något där. :)
<Screedo> hörs om en stund.
<Screedo> back
<fr33r1d3> Pebbel verkar coolt. Vill ha!  http://getpebble.com/
<Dynamit> baa jag måste gjort något galet för nu har inte min router ens IPV6 adress längre baa men men det löser nog sig
<andol> Barre: Vilken blir första servern att ha sönder^W^Wuppgradera då? :)
<Barre> andol: kommer att testa med min sekundära dns =)
<andol> Ah, du kör det försiktigt? :)
<Barre> tänkte det =)
<RhesusMinus> Alltså, har vanliga mataffärer "rullningspapper" för cigaretter?
<Spookan> Du menar extra långa rizzla? :P
<RhesusMinus> Spookan: ?
<RhesusMinus> Menar papper som används för att göra egna cigaretter.
<RhesusMinus> I det här fallet för att användas till en viss drog som är mindre skadlig än såväl rökning som drickning av alkohol.
<Screedo> Spookan: heter de fortfarande Rizzla?
<Screedo> :)
<RhesusMinus> Hittade inget sådant när jag kollade i affären i alla fall.
<Spookan> Screedo: Ingen aning, vet att rizzla finns, men tänkte han ska väl ha till en joint då behövs det ju längre.. :P
<Screedo> hehe
<RhesusMinus> Annars blir det gamla kvitton.
<RhesusMinus> Men de kanske innehåller en massa skadliga ämnen som blir till giftig rök.
<Spookan> RhesusMinus: 20 sedel går bra med..
<RhesusMinus> Slöseri...
<RhesusMinus> Är inte ute efter dåliga skämt utan riktiga tips. :|
<Spookan> RhesusMinus: Då tror jag du är i fel kanal.
<RhesusMinus> Nej. Rätt.
<Spookan> Förstår inte vad Ubuntu har med droger att göra?
<RhesusMinus> Skiter väl jag i.
<RhesusMinus> Finns folk som snackar svenska här.
<RhesusMinus> Då är det automatiskt okej att fråga frågor.
<Screedo> RhesusMinus: och du undrade varför folk på Elgiganten hade dåligt attityd mot dig...
<Spookan> Fast inte om dina knark relaterade frågor kanske.
<RhesusMinus> Nej, det gjorde jag inte.
<RhesusMinus> Jag konstaterade att de är avskum.
<RhesusMinus> Precis som dig.
<Spookan> Hehe..
<Screedo> blev han kickad?
<Dynamit> nix lämmnade
<Screedo> ok
<Dynamit> det hade stått kickad
<Screedo> har tagit bort joins, exits etc.
<Screedo> blir så mycket spammandes då :p
<Dynamit> går faktist att filtrera när det ska komma :P
 * Screedo är naturligt lat.
 * Screedo funderar på om han skulle koppa upp sin pfsense och plocka bort DD-Wrt
<Screedo> koppla*
<tolken> hejsan på er alla !
<tolken> har ett litet problem jag hoppades att någon här hade ett svar på, använder urxvt och har de utan borders men har jag de så låser sig fönstret till screenen och alltid hamnar övers och blir oanvändbart om jag har någon annan application igång.
<Barre> wb larsemil, vad var det som hände?
<tolken> typiskt att man ska hitta ett svar när man ställer en fråga! =) ser ut o vara noterat att fluxbox inte gillar när man ställer in no borders i terminalen istället för X.
<tolken> exit
<jesper85m> hejsan
<jesper85m> nån som lust att hjälpa mig med en sak
<jesper85m> jag håller på att installera mitt nvidia kort på datan men jag har 2 st grafik kort i denna bärbara. ett nvidia och nått inbyggt skit.  när jag installerat drivrutinen för nvidia kommer datan att använda den primärt då?
<yarre> Nån som har en ide om hur man fixar tearing i firefox när man scrollar?
<Dynamit> jag blir rabiat nu
<Dynamit> helt plötsligt ger ip6tables mig de här felen http://pastebin.com/7p4DByst firewall.user ser ut så här http://pastebin.com/zGtkmvBW men det har funkat igår så vet i tusan vad jag har gjort.
#ubuntu-se 2014-04-28
<larsemil> morrn
<Pve> Hej alla! Vet någon om det finns ett sätt att mounta CD-ROMspelaren vid uppstart oavsett om där är en skiva i eller inte? Tack på förhand!
<oGG> Pve: alt1: en rad i fstab, alt2: ett startscript, (peka-klicka)alt3: ingen aning. å självklart kan du inte montera en cdrom utan skiva i.
<Pve> oGG: Min tanke är att jag skall slippa montera över min CD-ROm från min gamla dator och istället ställa den i en garderob som server tillsammans med mina gamla diskar. Jag vill då, de få gånger jag behöver, kunna accessa CD-ROMspelaren från mina nya datorer (med win 8.1) för mig och dotter, men för att göra så, så måste jag kunna mounta den med rätt rättigheter, och hur skall jag kunna definiera rättigheter om jag 
<larsemil> räcker det inte att den automountas när skivan sätts i?
<Pve> oGG: Jag är inne och mixtrar i fstab. Har CD-ROMspelaren samma UUID som floppyn?
<larsemil> vilken dator är du på nu? servern?
<larsemil> serverns fstab?
<Pve> larsmil, jo det hade räckt om det var endast jag som skulle använda den, men jag vill kunna ge dotter access också.
<Pve> Ja servers fstab.
<larsemil> så här: 1. se till att den autmountas till t.ex /mnt/cdrom
<larsemil> 2. dela ut /mnt/cdrom på nätverket.
<larsemil> 3. om det är en skiva i så kommer det innehållet att visas, annars tomt
<Pve> larsemil: Tack, men du får förklara lite djupare. Jag är nybörjare. CD-ROMen automountas när jag sätter i en skiva i den. Jag kan då dela ut den, men jag kan inte sätta grupprättigheter (i gui:t), som är väl nödvändigt för att dottern också skall få access (då jag har definierat henne som en grupp).?
<larsemil> hur delar du ut den?
<Pve> larsemil: Jag väljer egenskaper på CD-ROMikonen och klickar på fliken "Utdelning" och där vidare bockar för att den skall delas ut och sist "Skapa utdelning".
<larsemil> och vad har mappen för user och grupp då?
<Pve> larsemil: Förlåt, men förtydliga dig fråga tack?
<Pve> Vilken mapp pratar vi om?
<larsemil> den där du väljer att montera cdromen
<Pve> Det är ingen mapp. Jag väljer egenskaper på CD-ROMikonen som uppkommer vid insättande av skiva.
<Pve> larsemil: Kan jag på något sätt ändra rättigheterna på mappen i /media/cdrom?
<larsemil> a
<larsemil> ja
<Pve> larsemil: Och det gör jag genom att "gksudo nautilus"?
<larsemil> oj. ingen aning.
<larsemil> jag använder bara terminalen till sådant
<Pve> larsemil: För som mitt eget inlogg, så kan jag inte ändra där.
<larsemil> vilken grupp är det som äger den då?
<Pve> larsemil: Det är jag som äger mappen, men jag får till svar: 'Tyvärr, kunde inte byta grupp för "cd-romskivans namn": Fel vid inställning av ägare: Filsystemet endast läsbart'.
<larsemil> så gruppen är din grupp?
<Pve> larsemil: Ja, jag tillhör min egen grupp (1000).
<larsemil> finns det någon grupp ni båda är med i?
<Pve> larsemil: Nej, men det går väl enkelt att skapa.
<larsemil> då gör du det och så ser du till att den gruppen äger /media/cdrom och sen borde det fungera. nu måste jag jobba, så om inte ogg vaknar igen är du on your own. :)
<Pve> larsemil: Tack för hjälpen!
<snorungen> Är det autofs man ska ha om man vill automounta även nfs?
<snorungen> Det låter korrekt, men det ser aningen arkaiskt ut.
<andol> snorungen: Jo, autofs funkar fint med nfs.
<snorungen> andol: och det är "idiomatiskt"? Användbart för t.ex. laptop-bruk? Jag tycker introt till det verkar lite rörigt och vill vara säker på att jag dyker ner i rätt vak/sak.
<andol> Tja, är i alla fall idiomatiskt i den aspekt att den bara försöker montera ifall det inte redan finns en montering.
<andol> Vart däremot ett tag sedan jag lirade autofs/nfs, så osäker på hur bra blir det med laptop, givet scenariot att man tappar nät lite nu och då, viloläge, etc.
<einand>                               halvt som halvt. Tror jag har mixat 64bitars TWAIN med 32 bitars Office 2013
<einand> fel paste
 * andol tittar lite i riktning åt HeMan håll...
<einand> http://www.robotsm.se/
<snorungen> andol: jag började läsa på http://www.autofs.org/ istället för något distrospecifikt, och det verkar vara precis det jag vill ha.
<andol> Jomendåså :) Gött mos.
<snorungen> einand: jag kommer.
<Dynamit> Hej hur är läget?
<snorungen> Dynamit: Rätt bra, själv?
<andol> [DSA 2917-1] super security update
<andol> Yay! :)
<johanbr> träffade en waylandhacker av en ren slump igår, den sannolikheten måste vara ganska liten...
<David-A> nyss på tv "Vetenskapens värld" SVT2 20:00-21:00. om systematiska fel när människor tänker (repris tis, lör)
<Pve> Till någon som är haj på fstab: Jag har lyckats mounta fyra ntfs - 3g diskar och satt rätt rättigheter på samtliga med uid, gid och umask. Men jag har en mapp mitt i en av diskarna som jag vill ge andra rättigheter än disken i övrigt. Jag tänkte att det är väl bara att: skapa en mapp i media samt definiera "file system", skriva "mount point" och under options använda uid, gid och umask istället för "bind" som där idag
<Pve> på detta?
<Pve> Okej då, en annan fråga: Vilket kommando i terminalen behöver jag för att se en windowspartitions (på samma disk som Ubuntupartitionen) UUID nummer?
#ubuntu-se 2014-04-29
 * Barre har lite problem med att få till en behaglig funktion på backuppc  < bamsefar kanske?
<Barre> jag vill att default Xfer(rsync) schemat skall ha target /  men endast ta backup på folders specificerat BackupFilesOnly och excludera allt annat, hur tusan gör jag det? (om det går d.v.s.)
<bamsefar> Barre: Hrrm, Oklart.
<bamsefar> Barre: Men det ska finnas en $DefaultFilesExclude väl?
<Barre> bamsefar: hur lägger du upp dina job? sätter default på / och sen excluderar allt som inte skall vara med? (/proc, /sys, /tmp, /usr/source, etc etc)?
<Barre> bamsefar: jo, det finns en BackupFileExclude, men det lirar inte som jag vill :)
<Barre> jag råkade riva min befintliga backuppc installation innan jag han spara hur jag hade lagt upp det. nu får jag inte till det igen
<Barre> oops.. råkade "frysa" min tmux :)
<Barre> bamsefar: av någon anledning så tar inte backuppc hänsyn till exclude eller include parametrarna. kollar jag processen på rsync när backupjobbet körs så startar den inte med include eller exklude listor ??
<bamsefar> Barre: Mjaha?
<bamsefar> Det var märkligt.
<bamsefar> Det funkar för oss.
<Barre> jag har tiltat tror jag, missuppfattade syntaxen.. skall testa en snabbis för att se om jag fått till det. Måste bara jobba lite först :)
<bamsefar> Ahh
<Barre> jupps... syntax error in 10
<bamsefar> dun dun dun
<Barre> jag missuppfattade exclude/include syntaxen och satte exclude/include i fältet till vilket share de skulle appliceras. :P
<bamsefar> Ah
<bamsefar> Det är inte helt uppenbart det där. :)
<bamsefar> Men overall är det ett rätt schysst system tycker jag.
<Barre> jo, det fungerar för mina behov :)
<Barre> på torsdag förutsätter jag att andol & bamsefar finns tillgängliga för mig så att de kan hjälpa mig att komma igång med min puppt.. over & out
<bamsefar> Barre: Jahaja
<Barre> =)
<andol> Barre: Det beror helt på hur jag då har lyckats lösa nät i Huddinge...
<Barre> andol: kommer du upp tidigt? isådant fall har jag både kaffe och nätverk :)
<bamsefar> :D
<bamsefar> On-site-support. ;)
<bamsefar> andol: Det låter dyrt för barre detta. ;)
<Barre> perfekt... du kanske får ledigt på torsdag bamsefar  ;)
<Barre> s/kanske/kanske/
<andol> bamsefar: Förslag på lämplig taxa att ta? :)
<andol> Barre: I slängarna kring halvtvå.
<bamsefar> andol: 1500?
<Barre> andol: där ser man, så redan på söndag så går du också med backslick, huvudet lite lätt böjt bakåt och säger "men tjeena" och är 200% drygare än du är idag? =)
<Barre> en grillmiddag? ;P
<bamsefar> Barre: Som du menar du? ;)
<Barre> precis som jag
<goopen> realubot, vaken? :D
<bamsefar> Barre: Du säger väl iofs varken men tjeena, elelr har backslick..
<bamsefar> Det kanske inte alls är som du när jag tänker efter.
<Barre> hahaha
<andol> Barre: En grillmiddag låter alldeles utmärkt, åtminstone givet att vi pratar om torsdag kväll, då planen är att bege mig åter till Linköping fredag eftermiddag/kväll. Den faktiskta flytten blir först vecka 20.
<Barre> andol: låt mig bara säkerställa att vi inte har något annat inbokat på torsdag, vore trist om du kom och vi inte var hemma :)
<andol> Barre: Ähh, det är bara tt du lämnar nyckel någonstans :P
<Barre> =)
<Barre> andol: konstigt, den övre är cut & paste och den undre skrev jag manuellt.. http://paste.debian.net/96354/
<Coffe> hmmm hörde jag grill ?
<andol> Barre: Japp, blir likadant för mig.
<andol> Barre: Funkar dock ifall jag kopierar dig +short google-public-dns-a.google.com TX, och sedan lägger till sista bokstaven själv. Antar sålunda att det är där någonstans skräptecknet smyger sig in.
<realubot> goopen: Jag är vaken. Vad har du på hjärtat då?
<goopen> realubot, ville bara säga hej på dig :D
<realubot> goopen: Jaha. hej på dig också. Hur är läget då?
<einand> realubot: du lever, inte sett dig här på ett tag
<realubot> einand: Jag har idlat som vi säger i IRC-branschen.
<einand> realubot: ok
<einand> trevligt värre
<andol> Barre, larsemil: Noterade följande i changelogen for OwnCloud 6.0.3: "Several security fixes. (Will be disclosed 2 weeks after the release)". Undrar ifall det betyder att det är något Riktigt Dåligt, eller mest så de råkar föredra att jobba.
<snorungen>  andol gissar nog på det förra mer än det senare.
<snorungen> NÃ¥gon som testat camlistore?
<snorungen> Vad ska man använda för irc-klient i terminalen det här decenniet?
<snorungen> Vilken lager är det som passar bäst ihop med terminalandet i solen i april?
<andol> snorungen: irssi alt WeeChat.
<snorungen> andol: testade ii, det kändes mer som om det var tänkt att man skulle bygga en irc-klient av de byggstenar de delade mer sig av.
<snorungen> andol: irssi borde jag ha en config av någonstans, och weechat oxå.
<snorungen> Hade lite hoppats på att det fanns enklare klienter idag.
 * andol tycker iofs att irssi funkar rätt fint utan alltför mycket modifation utav default-config.
<andol> snorungen: Den här ii du prövade? http://tools.suckless.org/ii/
<snorungen> andol: oui!
<snorungen> andol: det var rätt kul de första två gångerna man anslöt någonstans. Nu använder jag som kanske syns webchat.freenode.net istället.
<andol> snorungen: Tja, annorlunda om inte annat :) Verkar dock inte helt ointressant att köra från ett script.
<andol> Och titta, redan färdigt exempel att använda tillsammans med Nagios.
<snorungen> andol: tack för förvarningen om oc. Jag är på pappaledighet och vet att de som har hand om kunder vi driftar owncloud hos antagligen inte håller sig ajour.
<andol> snorungen: Du ska inte ta och föreslå för dem att de borde hålla sig ajour? :P
<snorungen> andol: HA!
<Pve> God eftermiddag gott folk. Jag har lyckats mounta två stycken ntfs - 3g partitioner med fullständiga rättigheter för mig och läs rättigheter för min dotter. Dock så skulle jag vilja ändra rättigheter i en av mapparna på en av diskarna som hon bara har läsrättigheter till att hon i den mappen får fullständiga rättigheter. Någon som har en idé om hur jag skall göra detta? Tack på förhand.
<mekapelsin> Någon som känner till "kul" sysadmin-jobb i gbg?
<andol> mekapelsin: Lite åt sysadmin-hållet till i alla fall - http://nttcomsecurityhr.force.com/hr/fRecruit__ApplyJob?vacancyNo=VN120
<andol> mekapelsin: Nafallo såväl som rancor jobbar där förövrigt.
<mekapelsin> Låter intressant. Ska definitivt kolla in det mer och troligen söka det.
<andol> Gott :)
<mekapelsin> För övrigt verkar nya firefox vara riktigt schysst!
<mekapelsin> Känns lite mer 2004 än 2014 att vara exalterad över en ny produkt från mozilla.
<NeverW8> Lagom nöjd man är när det tagit en 7 månader att bestämma vilket irssi tema man ska ha
<NeverW8> Får man hoppas man har kvar det lika länge som man haft numix..
<Barre> andol: det är ju SJUKT dåligt av dem... länk?
<andol> Barre: http://owncloud.org/changelog/, http://mailman.owncloud.org/mailman/listinfo/announcements
<Barre> andol: jag såg det, håller precis på att uppdatera "security by obscurity", jag tycker det är skrämmande
<David-A> nyss på tv "Korrespondenterna: Naturens hämnd" SVT2 20:00-20:30. när människan tror hon är smart blir det alltid fel (repris ons,tor,sön,mån)
<andol> Barre: Känns ju ej heller helt optippat att elakingar som är lite motiverade nu ändå diffar 6.0.2 mot 6.0.3 så...
<realubot> einand: Säg som det är att du har saknat mig.
<Barre> andol: mmm.. de enda som inte vet vad de skall skydda sig mot är just de flesta av användarna, elakingarna har ju fritt fram tills folk upgraderat
<andol> Precis
<lazysod> /help msg
<lazysod> HA!
<David-A> va va de?
<blippe> /nick mekapelsin
<mekapelsin> kul!
<mekapelsin> ?
<Barre> mekapelsin: va gör du?
<mekapelsin> fel.
<mekapelsin> jag är glad över att jag inte skickade mitt nickserv lösen till #ubuntu just nu.
<Barre> hahahah
<Barre> det händer förvånansvärt ofta faktiskt
<Barre> inte att just du gör det, men andra :)
<mekapelsin> sic använder :[a-z] som format istället för /[a-z]* för att kommunicera med klienten, och första kanalen man join:ar är den som alla meddelanden skickar till. Så gör fel och skäms.
<realubot> De där operativsystemet Windows kan de ta väck.
<Pve> Okej, så jag har med hjälp av fstab definierat mappåtkomst med uid, gid och umask på mina mountade ntfs-diskar. Så när jag nu tittar i gui't så står det: Mappåtkomst: Skapa och ta bort filer och Filåtkomst: -. Ändå kan jag inte skapa filer från min windows 8 dator. Vad kan jag ha gjort för fel?
<Pve> Partitionen säger: drwx------ 1 (ägare) (ägare)    12288 2014-04-29 19:13 DISKNAMN
<Pve> NÃ¥gon?
<theLadder> hej, jag testade precis 14.04 men när jag ställer in upplösningen till 1920*1080 så funkar det i 2 sekunder, sen fryser det, sen startar datorn om sig, har inte haft det problemet på tidigare versioner, någon som har en idé om vad som kan vara galet?
#ubuntu-se 2014-04-30
<andol> morgens
<blippe> Jag rekommenderar allihop till att börja använda sic som irc-klient, speciellt om ni tycker featuren att rader inte buffras, utan skrivs rakt ut i fönstret. Dvs vad som är två rader i en vanlig irc-klient kan bli en blandning av ord och bokstäver på en rad i sic!
<blippe> de av er som inte älskar det på en gång är bara trångsynta och erat behov av ordning är bara en vana!
<andol> blippe: Säker på att inte irssi gör samma sak? Skulle ju förklara en del förvirrande utläggningar hör på IRC ibland :-)
<blippe> andol: lite svårt att testa, timingen måste vara rätt perfekt.
<andol> (Vart alltså inte helt allvarligt där.)
<Linda^> blippe: Eller så tycker alla olika :)
<Linda^> Och behöver inte vara trångsynt för det.
<Barre> andol: du är så välkommen på middag imorgon om du orkar/vill
<andol> Barre: Tackar, tackar. Jorå, jag tittar gärna förbi.
<Barre> andol: du har mitt nummer och så va?
<andol> Barre: Sista siffran i mobilnumret är en sexa?
<Barre> vet inte =)  låt mig dubelkolla
<Barre> ja precis
 * andol funderade först på att kläcka ur sig en md5summa utav numret, men insåg att det fanns lite för många möjliga kombinationer att uttrycka det på för att det hela skulle bli trivialt.
<larsemil> andol: bor du i fjollträsk nu?
<andol> larsemil: Snart, väldigt snart.
<larsemil> :)
<andol> larsemil: Hämtar nyckel och sådär imorgon. Själva flytten går sedan vecka tjugo.
<larsemil> spännande
<andol> Jupp, jupp
<larsemil> andol: då får man se dig på något daladevelop framöver då.
<andol> larsemil: Inte omöjligt alls.
<blippe> Linda^ Någon som har en åsikt om coreos?
<Linda^> blippe: VArför frågar du mig om någon har?
<blippe> ooops.
<Linda^> :p
<Linda^> Du tänkte skriva något till mig men ångrade dig. Och sen var mitt nick kvar. Eller hur?
<blippe> Jag preparerade ett svar på dig om trångsyntheten, men i sic så mixar den svarsraden och varje linje som folk skriver
<degn> irssi ftw
<blippe> kort sagt, om man lämnar sin klient i fem sekunder eller skriver medan andra skriver skit så intermixar den raderna.
<blippe> Kort sagt: e av er som inte älskar det på en gång är bara trångsynta och erat behov av ordning är bara en vana!
<degn> fattar inte, pics
<Linda^> Ja, pics plz.
<Linda^> Annars utgår jag från att du är full av sarkasm just nu bara.
<Barre> blippe: vet/tror att oGG kollat lite på coreos
<blippe> http://textdump.net/read/4801/
<degn> eh
<Barre> blippe: http://tech-newbie.blogspot.se/2008/04/how-to-install-and-use-irssi-linux-irc.html ;P
<degn> Barre: +1
<Linda^> +2
<blippe> Barre: vad är det roliga med det?
<Barre> blippe: true that
<Barre> men det gäller att välja sina strider och jag drar gränsen vid sic ;)
<bamsefar> sic?
<blippe> Jag tänkte försöka få in lite readline-support.
<blippe> och kanske buffra output från kanalerna.
<blippe> och kanske ha en rad längst ner där output från kanalerna inte pushas ut, utan där input från användaren ska matas in.
<blippe> Eller så kanske jag ska byta till en färdig irc-klient.
<blippe> Färger vore najs oxå
<Barre> bamsefar: en väldigt enkelt irc-klient, http://tools.suckless.org/sic
<bamsefar> Okej
<bamsefar> Typ som ircII?
<bamsefar> Eller bitchx
<Barre> vet inte.. mer som edline fast irc ;)
<Barre> menar så klart ed
<blippe> Barre: jag läste det som ex
<blippe> ed/ex har väl readline-support?
<blippe> eller åtminstone en egen variant.
<Barre> ingen aning
<Barre> andol, bamsefar: jag vill göra en modul & manifest för att distribuera ssh authorized_keys samt known_hosts. hilfe bitte, jag orkar inte sätta in mig i dokumentationenen då jag finner den snurrig, har ni något bra modul / manifest som jag kan utgå ifrån?
<andol> Barre: Tja, det finns en färdig resource som heter ssh_authorized_key. Den vill du inte använda.
<bamsefar> andol: Varför inte?
<Barre> andol: jag vet, men det är liksom där allt faller ihop. Jag knackade lite puppet för något år sen och nu är allt som bortglömt och jag finner logiken i skiten längre :(
<andol> Barre: Beroende på hur skalbart och magiskt du behöver göra det så kommer du kanske långt på och bara behandla dem som vanliga filer. Sen vad gäller known_hosts så är det förstås inte fel att låta den byggas ihop utav exporterade resurser.
<Barre> *swoch*
<andol> bamsefar: Därför att den bara är duktig på att lägga till nycklar, inte på att ta bort nycklar?
<Barre> jag behöver även kunna lägga till command i authorized_keys
<andol> Barre: Se http://docs.puppetlabs.com/puppet/3/reference/lang_exported.html gällande known_hosts.
<bamsefar> andol: Joo, det kan den väl ensure => absent?
<andol> bamsefar: Jo, men det fungerar ju bara ifall man har "rätt" namn (comment) på nyckeln. Det kan ju till exempel inte att ange en faktiskt nyckel (fingerprint eller så) man inte vill ha installerad. Framförallt potentiellt problematiskt ifall man vill undvika att det ligger nycklar där som någon har lagt dit manuellt.
<bamsefar> andol: Det är sant.
<andol> Barre: Fast vi pratar din hemmamiljö nu alltså? Givet att du inte har mängder med kombinationer med olika använder som ska ha olika behörighet till olika servrar så tror jag det är lättast att du helt enkelt har en eller flera färdigt preparerared authorized_keys som du låter puppet lägga på plats.
<Barre> andol: tackar, och ja! det är min hemmamiljö
<Barre> men... puppetDB känns väl overkill bara för detta?
<andol> Barre: Å andra sidan kan det ju vara bra och praktiskt även för andra ändamål? Fast just i det här fallet så kan du ju även ta en helt annat approach på det hela, och istället signera host-nycklarna med ett ssh-ca, och sen använda puppet för att bara distribuera den ca:n?
<Barre> *swoch*
<andol> Barre: Se http://blog.habets.pp.se/2011/07/OpenSSH-certificates och/eller rubriken CERTIFICATES i ssh-keygen(1)
<Barre> jag vill ju kunna och förstå sånna här prylar, men det går över mitt förstånd
<andol> Barre: s/förstånd/erfarenhet/
<Barre> är inte säker på den rättelsen...
<Barre> andol bamsefar: nej, kan inte använda puttys authorized_keys, som jag förstår det så kan du inte (på något bra sätt) distribuera flera olika nycklar för samma user :(
<bamsefar> Barre: What?
<andol> Barre: Huh?
<Barre> det verkar som jag missuppfattat det då, med tanke på eran reaktion :)
<bamsefar> Barre: Om du använder ssh_authorized_key, så kan du ha hur många du vill.
<Barre> ahh.. med putty så menar jag puppet
<bamsefar> :D
<Barre> bamsefar: kan jag? det avr ju bra
<bamsefar> barre.confused=true
<bamsefar> Barre: Jag har flera iaf.
<Barre> men så bra då... ytterligare ett bevis på att jag är så freaking lost i puppet att jag inte kommer igång med det... aaaarghhhh!!
<bamsefar> Hehe
<andol> Barre: Inte bara det att du duplicerar resource-titlen då?
<Barre> andol: inte vet jag, sitter stundtals och läser men fattar inte var jag skall börja för att sen resa mig och gå och ta en kaffe och gråta en skvätt.
 * Barre är pågränsen till sammanbrott
<realubot> Ta dig i kragen Barry.
<realubot> Vi vill inte veta av några sammanbrott här i kanalen.
<Barre> det var länge sen jag var så förvirrad, men hoppas på att fem-öringen trillar ner och pusslet faller på plats
<realubot> Jag börjar bli orolig för dig nu Barry.
<realubot> Du kan ju inte sitta och flumma när du rattar ditt linuxoperativ.
<realubot> Accepteras icke!
<andol> Barre: Vad säges om att vi tar och redar ut lite begrepp imorgon då? :)
<Barre> andol: mmm, det vore trevligt.. men, du vet inte vad du ger dig in på ;)
<andol> lite begrepp != alla begrepp :)
<bamsefar> Barre: Jag kan komma förbi och prata lite nätverk också, om det hjälper.
<Barre> =)
 * realubot hoppas att andol och bamsefar får Barre på fötter igen.
<realubot> Gubben verkar ju ha fått solsting.
<larsemil> någon som har provat elementary os
<blippe> larsemil: jo, men det var versionen innan luna
<blippe> larsemil: isis verkar väldigt intressant. Och de verkade ha något på gång som påminde om plumber från plan9, som jag har höga förhoppningar på
<blippe> Någon som haft nytta av !# i bash någonsin (history: expands to the line typed so far)~
#ubuntu-se 2014-05-01
<larsemil> blippe: tack
<andol> morgens
<blippe> morrn
<Screedo> god morgon
<blippe> nSka vi bygga en cell phone jammer till bilen? http://www.myfoxny.com/story/25392761/driver-caught-using-cell-phone-jamming-device
<senate> osugen på att böta $48000 :)
<andol> senate: Ähh, inte nyfiken på att ta reda på vad motsvarande bötesbelopp blir här i Sverige?
<senate> nästan farligare att folk runtomkring sitter och fifflar med sina telefoner och försöker få igång dom än att nån pratar i telefon
<andol> Jupp
<senate> andol: slutar nog inte vid $48000 :)
<senate> undra vilken lag man bryter mot
<senate> är det för man sänder singaler utan tillstånd?
<senate> inte helt 100 på hur en jammer funkar men den skickar väl ut en jävla massa signaler som samma frekvenser som mobiler och stör rubbet
<blippe> jo
<senate> och inte lagligt att sända signaler utan tillstånd
<senate> men svårt att se att t.ex. en piratradio skulle få 300k i böter för nån hobbyverksamhet
<blippe> din apparat måste godkännas för att få driftas i sverige och använda det tänkta frekvensområdet
<senate> andol får helt enkelt montera en på bilen så får vi se vad han får i böter :)
<senate> skillat av floridapolisen att lokalisera vilken bil
<senate> sånt klarar nog inte svenska
<senate> :)
<blippe> rättsystemet är ofta inte så enögt som folk tror, eventuellt straff är väldigt ofta beroende på uppsåt och möjliga effekter
<blippe> dvs straffet för at tsända brus på FM-bandet är troligen litet jämfört att slå ut mobilsystemet.
<Dynamit> du får ju inte ens enligt Svensk lag har Frekvensökare som använder vissa frekvenser
<Dynamit> ska kolla upp vilka de är som är förbjudna att ens söka om de används
<Dynamit> Är åtminstone ett par frekvenser som man inte ens får söka om de används
<Dynamit> några av dem används enbart av vissa laser enheter
<Dynamit> förstår inte varför man inte får kolla på dem frekvenserna eller hur var det, men samtidigt
<Dynamit> så är det larvigt egentligen
<senate> låter som något dom förbjudit för att polisen ska kunna klocka fler fartsyndare på vägarna :)
<Dynamit> Ja det är därför
<Dynamit> men samtidigt om jag söker igenom de frekvenserna men inte gör något så vad är det för skada egentligen
<Dynamit> Men att störa frekvenserna mobilerna t.ex. använder är olagligt av flera orsaken
<Dynamit> en av dem att det är allmänfara
<Philip5> ropen skalla! linux åt alla!
<conny_> finns det någon möjlighet få bort reklamen i ubuntu har försökt utan att lyckas
<Dynamit> Du menar på hemisdor?
<Dynamit> *hemsidor*
<conny_> oj dåligt förklarat av mig menade i ubuntu ej hemsidor
<Dynamit> vadå där finns det ju ingen reklam
<Dynamit> om du inte tänker på sökresultaten i Unity
<conny_> det i Unity jag menar
<Dynamit> det är ju bara anpassa vad du vill visa
<Dynamit> och bocka ur websökningarna
<Dynamit> och det är ingen reklam egentligen det är sökresultat på internet
<conny_> okej =)
<conny_> fick bort det iaf
<Dynamit> Själv så håller man på skapa bibliotek till XBMC
<Dynamit> så det är enkelt att använda API
<Dynamit> hade bra mycket gjort förut men den disken har crashat som koden låg på
<realubot> conny_: Vilken "reklam" tänkte du på?
<conny_> realubot_:sökresultaten i Unity
<realubot> De här: http://askubuntu.com/questions/192269/how-can-i-remove-amazon-search-results-from-the-dash-or-disable-the-feature
<realubot> Eller? Reklamen från Amazon?
<realubot> Vad tror ni om förutsättningarna för att med "riktantenn" skjuta en wifi-signal 500-1 000 m för att komma åt wifi på annan plats?
<realubot> Eller omvänt om ni så vill. Ansluta till ett wifi 500-1 000 m bort m.h.a. riktantenn?
<realubot> HDMI-MHL, bra eller anus?
<Pve> Efter att ha lyckats sätta alla rättigheter rätt på mina NTFS-diskar i fstab så vill jag ändra namnet på min Linuxserver och gör detta i /etc/hostname, sparat och startat om. Nu kommer jag fortfarande åt mina NTFS-diskar från en Windows 8.1 dator, men jag kan inte längre skriva till dem. Vad har jag missat? Tack på förhand.
<Pve> NÃ¥gon?
<Pve> Är alla ute och demonstrerar? ;)
<NeverW8> Extremt bakis.. kan kanske hjälpa dig om en stund
<einand> Blizzard måste ha världens sämsta supportcenter
<NeverW8> idd einand
<einand> ?
<Pve> Efter att ha lyckats sätta alla rättigheter rätt på mina NTFS-diskar i fstab så vill jag ändra namnet på min Linuxserver och gör detta i /etc/hostname, sparat och startat om. Nu kommer jag fortfarande åt mina NTFS-diskar från en Windows 8.1 dator, men jag kan inte längre skriva till dem. Vad har jag missat? Tack på förhand.
<einand> Pve: skärp dig
<Pve> einand: Jag botade om efter ett eget försök och nu är jag här igen, så jag ställer frågan igen. Det är inte min avsikt att spamma om det är anledningen till att jag skall skärpa mig. Eller skall jag skärpa mig för att min fråga är så enkel att besvara att jag borde veta detta själv? Hur menar du?
<einand> Pve: att du spammar
<Pve> einand: Jag ber om ursäkt. Jag förstår nu att du har rätt. Jag var så ockuperad av mina funderingar kring mitt problem att jag inte drog kopplingen att, bara för att jag inte ser det jag har skrivit för fem minuter sedan, så betyder det inte att det inte står där. Har du någon idé om hur jag skall lösa mitt problem einand?
<einand> Pve: högerklicka på disken på din windows maskin, och välj att ta tillbaka ägarrättigheterna på alla filer
<einand> tar säkert 15 min att göra om det är många filer
<einand> ett tips, använd inte ntfs på en disk som skall delas mellan flera os/datorer
<einand> eftersom bara användare med samma uuid kan komma åt filerna
<einand> använd typ extfat eller liknande i stället
<Pve> einand: Ja, jag vet att det är dumt. Jag har alltså en Ubuntupartition som innehåller NFTSpartitioner som jag vill komma åt med Windows datorer. Menar du att jag skall försöka sätta rättigheterna från min Windows 8.1-dator? Innan jag ändrade namnet så lyckades jag att använda uid, gid och umask i fstab och fick det att fungera, men alltså efternamnbytet av min Ubuntu så kan jag nu bara läsa, inte skriva.
<Pve> einand: Vad händer med filerna och jag skall konvertera ntfs-diskarna till extfat?
<einand> inget bör hände, vet inte vilken mjukvara du använder. Men som alltid så skall man göra en backup innan man gör sånt
<Pve> einand: Som lite newbie på detta. Kan du månne rekommendera en programvara?
<einand> vet faktiskt ingen, brukar formatera till det från början
<Pve> einand: Så man kan göra det i Ubuntu, ja.. Det är klart att man kan.. Hmm..
<Pve> einand: Kommer min Windows 7 partition (installerad på samma dator som Ubuntu) kunna läsa, skriva till extfatpartitionerna?
<einand> ja
<einand> ända till windows xp
<einand> tidigare än så kan inte
<Pve> einand: Men om jag väljer att logga in på min Windows 7 partition så kan jag inte längre behålla de rättigheterna som jag har satt i Windows 7 för de diskarna som är extfat?
<NeverW8> Nej jag menade att jag håller med dig angående blizzards supportcenter einand
<Barre> bamsefar: jag har fått igång min puppet nu. Det visade sig vara ett yaml syntaxfel i min hiera konfiguration \o/
<bamsefar> Barre: Gött :)
<blippe> Nu när du fått puppet att fungera är det givetvis dags att gå över till ansible?
<blippe> Barre: ^
<blippe> Nån som vet vad den där tejpen heter som tillverkare använder för att sätta fast kablage i laptops?
<johanbr> realubot: om det inte finns några hinder (byggnader etc) ska inte 500-1000m vara något problem
<realubot> johanbr: Hur genomför man det bäst då? Tar emot med riktantenn eller måste man rikta singlaen i en viss riktning också?
<realubot> *wifi-signalen
<blippe> realubot: wifi är ju tvåvägsriktat, du vinner på att sikta in två antenner mot varandra.
<blippe> realubot: testa med pringles-antenner
<blippe> hejdå realubot. :P
<Barre> blippe: nope
<realubot> blippe: Okej.
<blippe> Barre: ah, du är hardcore och kör salt! Bra val.
<blippe> Sökbeteendet i nautilus har ändrats i 14.04, hur får man tillbaka det som var för 13.10 och 13.04?
<blippe> Aha, det heter type ahead find och recursive search, fick jag reda på efter lite googleande, och googlade vidare till några gsettings-rader
<einand> end som möjligtvis har sämre support än blizzard, det är skatteverket
<Barre> blippe: hahaha
<realubot> Finns det någon fri Android-version som fungerar på PC-datorer?
<realubot> Alt. till t.ex. Ubuntu.
#ubuntu-se 2014-05-02
<johanbr> realubot: http://www.android-x86.org/
<blippe> johanbr: fungerar typ f-droid till det eller plockar man apk:s i det vilda?
<larsemil> finns det inga uttag som är tvantenn och rj45 på samma platta? jag har ju dragit så i två slangar...
<bamsefar> Keystone kanske finns?
<andyland> Morsning korsning!
<Pve> Att formatera en disk så att den skall passa Ubuntu: Hej! Jag har de senare två veckorna stångat mig blodig för att se om jag kan sätta rättigheter på mina ntfs-diskar på min dator där jag kör både Linux och Win 7. Att accessa dessa från datorn de sitter på är inga problem, men att accessa dem från en externa Win 8.1 dator, får jag helt enkelt inte till. Så jag har nu gett upp och bestämt mig för att testa att form
<Pve> kan till fullo hantera.
<Pve> Fråga:
<Pve> Vilket filsystem skall jag formatera till? EXT3, EXT4 eller någon pratade om Exfat. Var är det för skillnad? Tack på förhand.
<Pve> Tillägg: Jag vill gärna, om möjligt kunna acessa filerna från Ubuntu och Win 7 från "server-datorn" samt Win 8.1 från externa datorer. Tack igen.
<Pve> einand: Var det inte du som talade om Exfat? Hur var det - kunde även Win 7 och 8.1 skriva till en Exfat-partition?
<andyland> Hårdvarufråga här. Jag har tänkt på att bygga en ny hemmaserver (tänk FreeNas, OpenNas) och har tittat på Intel Xeon E3-1275, E5-1650 eller E5-2620 v2. De flesta socket-2011 processorerna verkar inte ha stöd för mindre morderkort tex: Micro-ATX, Mini-ITX. Finns det någon moderkortstillverkare som faktiskt har stöd för dessa form factors eller kommer jag behöva köra ett ATX mordermodem och därmed större chassi?
<andyland> ping @heman a.k.a hårdvaruexperteN
<HeMan> oj
<HeMan> men du tänkte "riktig" server-cpu'er typ E5-2620v2?
<Pve> Att formatera en disk så att den skall passa Ubuntu: Hej! Jag har de senare två veckorna stångat mig blodig för att se om jag kan sätta rättigheter på mina ntfs-diskar på min dator där jag kör både Linux och Win 7. Att accessa dessa från datorn de sitter på är inga problem, men att accessa dem från en externa Win 8.1 dator, får jag helt enkelt inte till. Så jag har nu gett upp och bestämt mig för att testa att form
<Pve> kan till fullo hantera.
<Pve> Fråga: Vilket filsystem skall jag formatera till? EXT3, EXT4 eller någon pratade om Exfat. Var är det för skillnad? Tack på förhand.
<HeMan> vet ej, kör aldrig windows
<HeMan> jag kör ext4 på alla "viktiga" diskar
<HeMan> och btrfs på de jag labbar med
<HeMan> har några lite större disksystem på runt 30 TB och där kör jag iofs xfs
<andyland> HeMan: Yes, +ECC minne och software raid på cirka 6 diskar
<andyland> många har rekommenderat mig att kolla på supermicro. Dom gör tydligen bra modermodem
<HeMan> andyland: ok, jag har kört på så låg energi det bara varit möjligt på hemmaservern
<HeMan> andyland: min nuvarande med 5 diskar och 8 GB RAM drar max 100w
<andyland> HeMan: Mjo det mesta kommer ju vara IO och inte CPU intesive saker så jag vet inte riktigt om det är värt att skaffa en “jättesnabb” processor
<HeMan> fast hur mycket IO? mer än 10 GBit/?
<andyland> nej det kommer det inte vara. så bra lina har jag ändå inte
<HeMan> andyland: jag har 100 Mbit/s lina och gbit/s i huset
<HeMan> andyland: min sniko-maskin räcker riktigt bra till det
<andyland> Det enda usecasen jag har kommit fram till just nu är: gitlab, znc, plex så jag tror nog att jag kan gå mer i low end segmentet iofs
<andyland> jag bara tänkte på ifall du hade några rekommendationer på what-to-buy och what-not-to-buy
<Pve> HeMan: Tack för ditt svar. Dessvärre så behöver jag råd om ett filsystem som kan läsa och skriva till/från både Linux och Win 7/8.1.
<HeMan> andyland: fast inget av det där drar så himla mycket IO
<HeMan> Pve: ok
<HeMan> Pve: jag är som sagt windows-befriad
<Pve> Heman: På gott och ont. Kanske är det som ondast när de båda systemen skall fungera sida vid sida. ;)
<realubot> johanbr: Tack. Men det varkar vara långt ifrån färdigt. Fortfarande RC.
<blippe> pve: stödet för ext3/4 brukar räknas som suboptimalt man brukar vilja köra fat där.
<Pve> blippe: Tack för ditt svar, även om jag inte förstod vad du menade. Vad menas med suboptimalt?
<blippe> pve: mindre än optimalt, ej så bra som det borde vara ~
<blippe> pve: tror inte ens att ext4 fungerar utan att man pillar med det så det fungerar lite sämre än förväntat på linux oxå.
<Pve> blippe: Så vad du säger är att jag bör köra Exfat på min disk och kommer så kunna läsa och skriva till disken från både Ubuntu och Win 7/8.1, samt sätta rättigheter för disken i alla fall i Ubuntu-läge?
<blippe> pve hur stor disk är det?
<Pve> blippe: 2 terra
<blippe> pve diskarna sitter i din ubuntu-burk och du vill flytta dem till din win8.1 ibland?
<blippe> jag förstår inte vad du menar med att du vill accessa dem från din externa win8.1...
<Pve> blippe: Diskarna sitter i min Ubuntu-burk som jag också har Win 7 parallellt. Jag vill komma åt dem från båda partitionerna (och sätta rättigheter, helst från båda om möjligt) samt att jag vill kunna komma åt dem via samba från en Win 8.1-dator.
<Pve> blippe: (Jag kommer främst köra Ubuntu på parallell-burken.)
<blippe> Pve: så formatera dem med exfat?
<blippe> Pve: eller ntfs...
<Pve> blippe: Ja, det är ju min fråga. Jag är oerhört novis på Ubuntu och vet lite till ingenting om filsystem andra än ntfs. Problemet jag har med ntfs är att för att sätta rättigheterna på disken så måste jag göra det för hela disken (utan undantag) i fstab. Jag använder där uid, gid och umask. Så långt inga problem. Men av någon anledning så lyder gid min vilja och medans gruppen kan accessa disken (med både läs o
<Pve> från win 8.1-datorn. Därför vill jag testa något annat där jag kan sätta rättigheterna lite tydligare.
<Pve> blippe: Så min fråga är väl då: är Exfat filsystemet för mig? :)
<blippe> Så ditt problem är att det fungarar som det ska när du dualbootar, men du har problem med den nätverksanslutande enheten? Då låter det mer som om du borde titta närmare på hur du ställt in samba.
<Pve> blippe: Jag har kollat i smb.conf, men jag förstår ingenting där. Jag har stirrat i timmar på fstab och raden: uid=1000,gid=1001,umask=007, som är då för att ställa rättigheter till disken som gör att jag och gruppen som innehåller min dotter skall kunna använda disken fullt ut. Jag kan, men dotter kan bara läsa disken. Inte skriva till den. Jag brukar kunna klura ut vad som är fel, men nu har jag suttit med detta i öv
<Pve> Jag börjar misströsta och tittar nu på en annan lösning, med ett annat filsystem.
<blippe> pve: kan du köra en pastebin på din smb.conf ?
<Pve> blippe: Jag sitter just nu i win 7 miljö, men jag har diskintevall Linux Reader. Jag skall se om jag minns hur man använde den. brb.
<Pve> blippe: Hur kan jag pasta hela filen här?
<Meerkat> !paste
<ubot2> Använd http://paste.ubuntu.com om du vill klistra in 4+ rader. Klistra sedan in länken i kanalen så hjälper den som kan :-)
<Pve> blippe: Här är min smb.conf: http://pastebin.com/5sHzqgSk
<einand> Pve: ja
<Pve> blippe: Ville du titta på min smb.conf?
<johanbr> Pve: blir det nån skillnad med umask=000 ?
<morbidlyobese> Vad är en umask?
<morbidlyobese> Jag vet bara vad daggmaskar är.
<blippe> Pve: kollar nu, livet kom i vägen
<blippe> Pve: använder du system-config-samba för att dela ut de diskarna?
<blippe> Pve: klart du inte gör, utan du använder ju nautilus inbyggda.
<blippe> Pve: om jag förstått dig rätt så fungerar det för dig på dualbooten att läsa och skriva samt för din dotters konto. Och det fungerar remote för dig men inte för din dotter. Vad jag kan se så skulle jag tro att det är för att dottern din blir "guest" i samba.
<morbidlyobese> Seriöst: varför behöver man "samba" hemma?
<morbidlyobese> Ska hon skriva ut skolarbeten?
<morbidlyobese> Är det extremt jobbigt att ta en USB-sticka de gångerna?
<morbidlyobese> Eller är det principen?
<BaroMeter> Samba, som fil server kanske, eller dela ut skrivare genom nätverket.
<BaroMeter> min XBMC kör mot en samba server hela tiden
<blippe> morbidlyobese: varför inte ha nas?
<morbidlyobese> ?
<blippe> morbidlyobese: Seriöst: varför ska man inte ha nätverkstillgänglig filarea hemma?
<Pve> johanbr: Jag skall testa så fort jag kan bota om till Ubuntu.
<Pve> blippe: Du har förstått rätt. På dualbooten funkar allt som det ska men remote så fungerar det inte för dotter. Dock tror jag inte att samba gör henne till guest för hon kan komma in i disken och läsa den men hon kan inte skriva till den. Om samba hade satt henne som guest, så hade hon inte ens kommit in.
<Pve> morbidlyobese: Jag gissar att du förutsätter att dottern är 8 år. ;) Men hon är 18 och har en tunn laptop med en lite SSD så som media lagring hade det vart bra om hon kunde använda serverdatorn för att hämta och lämna bilder m.m.
<Pve> Så här ser min fstab ut: http://pastebin.com/KUxGiCbP
<morbidlyobese> blippe: Förstod ärligt talat inte vad du frågade...
<morbidlyobese> Pve: Mjasså.
<Pve> morbidlyobese: Mer förståeligt så?
<morbidlyobese> Kanske... men ändå.
<morbidlyobese> Rent allmänt har jag alltid haft svårt att förstå grejen med hemmanätverk.
<morbidlyobese> När man trots allt snackar om ett så litet antal personer.
<morbidlyobese> Fast det är klart... det var kul när vissa hade två datorer ihopkopplade så man kunde spela nätverk förr.
<andol> morbidlyobese: Bara för att inte du ser nyttan i det så behöver det inte betya att andra inte gör det?
<morbidlyobese> Uppenbarligen gör andra det.
<Pve> morbidlyobese: Jag har svårt att se hur dotter skall springa ut och in ur garderoben med en usb-sticka varje gång hon vill titta på en bild. Så ja - jag ser nyttan.
<morbidlyobese> Menade snarare utskrifter...
<morbidlyobese> Men visst. Jag gör många saker av princip.
<morbidlyobese> Som att man VILL att det ska funka bara för att. Även om det inte "är så jobbigt".
<Pve> morbidlyobese: Nej inte av princip. Smidighet. I övrigt så har jag inte en skrivare i mitt hem.
<morbidlyobese> :S
<David-A> nyss på tv, inget speciellt
<realubot> David-A: Det låter fantasieggande.
<David-A> å jag trodde JAG hade bra fantasi
<realubot> David-A: Vilken är din favoritkanal då? På TV?
<realubot> David-A: Svara annars blir du bannad från kanalen!
<David-A> får man ha flera favoriter?
<realubot> Nja.
<realubot> Beror på.
<realubot> Om du är snäll så kanske.
<David-A> det är väl mer program än kanaler som man gillar. på tv9 finns det "grand designs" o så "road wars" på tv10 tror jag det var, el tv12 kanske. o så dokumentärer, vetenskap, o sånt på svt2 o kunskapskanalen
<David-A> "uppdrag granskning" o "plus" är på svt1, men de ser jag inte så ofta fast jag tycker de är bra
<David-A> "lyxfällan" på tv3 är rätt kul ibland, men jag börjar misstänka att de bara lyckas lösa sin situation med samlat banklån o bra pris på beg.bilen bara för att tv-teamet är med.
<realubot> Vi har nästan samma smak. Inte för att jag vet vad grand designs eller road wars är men annars så.
<morbidlyobese> David-A: Du börjar misstänka det? Är det inte uppenbart?
<David-A> morbidlyobese: nä, de verkade så ärliga med det "lyxfällan". om nån köpt för mycket läsk o chips så var det inget sånt i reklamavbrotten, o inte heller reklam för sms-lån om jag minns rätt
<realubot> Jag tycker det är för få snygga brudar med i Lyxfällan.
<realubot> Jag gillar hon Emelie. Hon var söt.
<morbidlyobese> David-A: I så fall är det bara för att de inte kan sälja den reklamen just då.
<morbidlyobese> Inte för någon slags "godhet".
<morbidlyobese> De skiter fullständigt i om folk hamnar i "lyxfällor". Om något vill de att detta ska ske och uppmuntrar dem att dessutom söka till det där programmet och göra bort sig.
<David-A> morbidlyobese: kanske det, men alla en-el-två-personer-ska-lära-sig-äta-bättre-o-motionera-mera-program är väl i alla fall inte lika cyniska?
<David-A> fast jag kan inte garantera att det *inte* var hamburgare i reklamavbrotten då
<morbidlyobese> Jo, tyvärr är de det.
<morbidlyobese> "Banta med Morgan".
<morbidlyobese> Kan se det framför mig. Hur de klipper in allt där han äter saker precis efter att han sagt något om att han verkligen lyckats hålla sig ifrån onyttigheter.
#ubuntu-se 2014-05-03
<Screedo> god morgon
<andol> morgens
<K350> Efterlyser någon som är duktigt på bash script och regexpt. Är synskadad och behöver hjälp med ett script som skulle underlätta tillvaron.
<Pve> blippe: Efter att ha tröttnat på ntfs-partitionen igår kväll så formaterade jag om den till exFAT. Det var dock ett helt värdlöst filformat för mig då jag inte kunde sätta några rättigheter över huvud taget, så eftersom att jag ändå experimenterade, så testade jag och formatera til ex4 där jag kunde sätta alla rättigheter som jag skulle. Men, inte heller hjälpte det, då jag fick samma fel, så nu börjar jag mis
<Philip5> maxjezy: jasså du lever
<blippe> Pve: Det är för att din dotter är gäst i samba och vad du har för format på disken är ointressant.
<blippe> enligt de inställningar du har i smb.conf så har gäster läsrättigheter på usershares.
<blippe> K350: Det hade varit lätt fixat nu om du länkat till skriptet.
<dubner>  
<Pve> blippe: Menar du att du vill ha en pastebin på min smb.conf?
<blippe> jag har läst din smb.conf.
<Pve> blippe: Så hur ändrar jag smb.conf så att dotter också får skrivrättigheter på den utvalda disken?
<blippe> t.ex: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/samba-fileserver.html
<blippe> du kan ha security share oxå, jag har för mig att det var det du hade nu.
<Pve> blippe: Menar du "#   security = user"?
<Pve> blippe: Skall jag implementera ruta två i min smb.conf?
<blippe> förlåt mig, du hade security = user, visserligen är raden utkommenterad, men om man inte anger annat är det just security = user som gäller.
<blippe> Pve: ruta två ska fungera.
<blippe> Sen ska du kunna ansluta med användare 1000 och användare 1001 (fast med de namn de har och inte siffrorna) från win8.1-burken.
<blippe> Gå gärna igenomen hela sidan, det är antagligen tjänster som ska laddas om, minns inte om samba håller koll på om inställningsfilerna ändras.
<Pve> blippe: Så jag bör ändra till "security = share" och avkommentera raden?
<blippe> Pve: helst inte.
<Pve> blippe: Okej, så jag skall låta raden vara som den är?
<blippe> Pve: jag mindes fel från din konfig och tänkte att det var något du ville ha...
<blippe> LÃ¥t den vara utkommenterad!
<Pve> blippe. Tack. Jag skall om en stund boota om och testa dina råd. Jag återkommer.
<blippe> Pve: rad 242 i smb.conf står det att gäster är tillåtna på usershares.
<blippe> Pve: i /var/lib/samba/usershares ska du ha fler configfiler till samba som beskriver hur du ställt in sakerna i det grafiska interfaces. Om det fortfarande inte funkar, titta på dem och titta i loggfilerna i /var/log/samba
<Pve> blippe: Det vill vi ju helst inte. Jag bör ändra till "   usershare allow guests = no"?
<realubot> Är det Netflix som gäller för att titta på dokumentärer eller?
<Philip5> realubot: fråga bamsefar ;)
<Pve> blippe: Jag skall strö rosblad framför dig. Jag har nu lyckats, från dotters konto, skapa en fil i hennes mapp. är följer en följdfråga: I smb.conf, under [share] som du visade mig, står det: "path = (vägen till utdelad mapp)". Kan jag lägga till fler "paths" och vad är rätt syntax för det? Lägger jag bara till fler rader under, eller separerar jag dem med "komma" eller skapar jag i fstab länkar till /svr/samba/share?
<blippe> Pve: man skapar fler "[shareN]".
<blippe> Pve: det brukar vara det normala.
<blippe> Pve: det går oxå att dela ut en katalog och montera varje disk under den.
<sireorion> hej har ett problem..
<sireorion> har win 8.1 o vill installera 14.04 vid sidan av på en partition på 150 gb
<sireorion> men installeraren visar bara att det e 750gb inga andra partitionere
<sireorion> hur skall ja gå till väga?
<dice> sireorion: har du en partition som är på 150 du tänkt deidkera till ubuntu?
<sireorion> jajjemen
<dice> har du angett något filsystem till den ännu?
<sireorion> startar jag me usb:n i o skall installera så står det bara partition 1 750 gb
<sireorion> nej.. den e i raw
<sireorion> ska ja göra den t ntfs?
<dice> tycker den borde dyka upp i installationen ändå men testa att göra den till ext2 partition en gång
<sireorion> ifrån win 8
<dice> om det inte går att göra under avancerat eller något i installations booten
<sireorion> ska kolla
<sireorion> vänta 2 sek
<sireorion> jag startar upp live skivan o återkommer... Har du tid o vänta?
<dice> sure
<sireorion> brb
<sireorion> hej igen
<dice> hej, hur gick det
<dice> såg att ja skrev ext2, det ska såklart vara ext4
<sireorion> fick inte ig[ng datorn men nu skall vi testa
<sireorion> så jag startar installerararen
<sireorion> väljer språk
<sireorion> väljer internet anslutning
<sireorion> nu kommer jag till installationstyp
<sireorion> då måste jag ta allternativet "någonting annat"
<dice> precis
<sireorion> kommer upp /dev/sta ledigt utrymme 750gb
<sireorion> alla andra partitioner saknas som finns i win 8
<dice> är det en SSD disk du har?
<sireorion> tror inte det... det e en acer V5
<sireorion> så det borde va vanlig magnet disk
<dice> det e skumt att den säger att 750gb är ledigt utrymme.. det finns inget alternativ till fler egenskaper eller avancerat?
<sireorion> skall testa tigne
<sireorion> igen
<sireorion> ölens felskrivnin
<dice> hehe, för har du gjort en 150 gb raw eller ext4 så borde den direkt känna av den
<sireorion> har gjort en 15 0gb raw en 150 gb ntfs samt en 15 0gb fat resten oidentifierat
<sireorion> skall jag testa köra installera utan att testa ubuntu
<sireorion> brb
<sireorion> blä det funka inte
<sireorion> funderar på att skita i detta nu
<sireorion> nån annan som har förslag på detta skitproblem
<sireorion> är den allvetande inne?
<sireorion> einand är du inne?
<einand> sireorion: ja
<sireorion> eiland min hjälte
<sireorion> sameshit again
<sireorion> installeraren hittar inte mina partitioner för det e det där jävla GPT felet
<peyam> Salam
<peyam> några sverige demokrater här?
<maxjezy> tjenare!
<peyam> tjena
<peyam> maxjezy: vad händer?
<maxjezy> peyam, flashback:ar lite
<maxjezy> peyam, själv då?
<peyam> nice.. spelar backgammon. har du fb?
<peyam> facebook
<maxjezy> nepp
<peyam> jo
<peyam> ge mig
<madbear_> wzup dawgs
<peyam> tjena
<peyam> det e jag som ekurden här
<peyam> du hittar bara en kurd här och det e jag
<realubot> ekurden?
<realubot> The electronic kurd?
<peyam> yes det också
<peyam> realubot: om du ser en iranier säg åt honom "koskesh" han blir glad
<realubot> Philip5: Bamses farsa är ju Headweb-snubbe. Headweb fick i.o.f.s. bra betyg i PC för Allas test av webb-TV-tjänster men inte lika bra som Netflix.
<realubot> Philip5: Jag säger hellre "David Koresh" till honom.
<realubot> Philip5: Äsch. Tabb-buggen som gör så man får upp det nick man tabbar istället för det man tänker slog till igen.
<realubot> peyam: Jag säger hellre "David Koresh" till "iraniern".
<peyam> nää
<bamsefar> realubot: What=
<madbear_> iKurd
<peyam> madbear_: it's a title for best linux user every uear. I got it this year
<madbear_> :D
<peyam> yes
<bollo> iTurd
<peyam> yes
<peyam> realubot: spelar du backgammon
<maxjezy> jag som gått här i tankarna om att gå och lägga mig för det är måndagmorgon snart
<maxjezy> så ser jag att det är söndag
<peyam> haha
<peyam> vilken sucker
<maxjezy> ja, nu kan jag göra vad jag vill helt plötsligt
<peyam> maxjezy: du borde haffa en blattebrud
<maxjezy> jo, borde "göra mig av" med den jag har först bara
<peyam> gör d bara
<maxjezy> peyam, något speciellt som gör att ja borde skaffa just en blattebrud?
<peyam> de esköna
<dice> maxjezy: du får riktig mat på bordet
<peyam> ja det oxå
<realubot> peyam: Nej. Jag spelar inte Backgammon.
<peyam> realubot: du borde
<realubot> peyam: Har nog aldrig gjort.
<realubot> peyam: Varför?
<peyam> du borde
<peyam> roligt
<peyam> avslappnande
<realubot> bamsefar: Du jobbar väl Headweb?
<bamsefar> Jo
<realubot> bamsefar: Då så.
<maxjezy> peyam, var lite intresserad av "blattebrudar" förr men de var så jävla amerikaniserade tycker jag.
<peyam> maxjezy: och? makes it even hotter
<maxjezy> chicago 33 linnen, NY keps osv.
<peyam> fucking hot
<peyam> skaffa en latino
<maxjezy> jag funderar på en thai eller något
<peyam> du låter svenne nu
<maxjezy> väntar nog tills jag blir sådär gammal så det ser opassande ut dock.
<peyam> het
<realubot> maxjezy: Feministerna kommer plocka dig.
<maxjezy> realubot, det är planen :)
<maxjezy> sticker det inte i ögonen på femenisterna är det inte värt att ha.
<peyam> vill tjejen knulla och gamlingen vill d också.. whats the problem
<maxjezy> peyam, femenisterna då? vad de vill, har det ingen betydelse?
<peyam> maxjezy: inte om det handlar om ditt privatliv
<peyam> ska de säga åt mig vem jag ska knulla (om personen i fråga är mysig )
<peyam> ?
<maxjezy> du är inte riktigt dess måltavla så de kommer antagligen inte göra så mycket ljud av sig om du skulle vilja ligga med något som inte är allt för PK
<peyam> PK
<peyam> ?
<maxjezy> det är inte viktigt
<peyam> berätta
<maxjezy> jag måste fixa något att käka först
<peyam> berätta
<peyam> annars kmr jag straffad ej inatt i drömmen
<maxjezy> mmm, chips
<peyam> orka
<maxjezy> jag har inte ätit på flera dagar så jag behöver något i mig
<peyam> kkk
<maxjezy> kuk lux lan
<maxjezy> ganska bra namn på ett hack?
<peyam> ja
<peyam> kuk kurd lux lan
<peyam> ska ner till suspend nu
<peyam> hörs snart
<realubot> peyam: Har du bra kontakter på Ecuadors ambassad så behöver du inte bry dig om vad feministerna tycker om ditt sexliv.
<realubot> Lär dig idla ekurden.
<maxjezy> jag har slutat idla pga säkerhetshål i irc protokollen
<realubot> Källa på det?
<maxjezy> det finns alltid säkerhetshål och att idla ökar risken för utsatthet av dessa håliga hål
<maxjezy> har börjat märka av olustig aktivitet i dvd läsaren
<maxjezy> den börjar spinna av ingenting mitt i natten när irc står igång
<maxjezy> direkt när jag stänger av irc så slutar det så
<maxjezy> är ju inte helt otekniskt kunnig så vem som helst förstår ju att det är någon på irc som försöker läsa mina dvd skivor
<morbidlyobese> "irc protokollen"
<maxjezy> tcp/ip/irc protokollen såklart!
<maxjezy> de är sammankopplade med filbläddraren
<maxjezy> som har direkt accesspoint med dvd läsaren
<maxjezy> gah, dagens kids kan ju inte ens vad RAM och rom är
<maxjezy> skolans dataundervisning är säkert i hur man får flest likes för minst anstängning på facebook
<maxjezy> förr fick man lära sig om elektroniken bakom facebook, nu är det bara selfies på sina vaginor och penisar som tillhör högskolans kunskapsområden
<realubot> maxjezy: Haha. Du är dig lik.
<realubot> maxjezy: I en värld som inte riktigt vet vad den vill så kan man lita på att maxjezy står med fötterna stadigt i myllan.
<realubot> Eller i kvicksanden om du hellre föredrar det.
<maxjezy> realubot, , en dag kastar jag in handuken och då vill jag ha sagt det ingen annan riktigt vågade eller hade förnuft att säga.
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag förstår precis hur du menar. A man's gotta do what a man's gotta do.
<morbidlyobese> Syftade i.o.f.s. på att det heter "IRC-protokollet" och inte "irc protokollen".
<morbidlyobese> Och givetvis är det helt idiotiskt att ha datorn dels igång, dels uppkopplad, dygnet runt.
<morbidlyobese> Inte bara för att den lämnas vidöppen dygnet runt istället för bara 50% av dygnet eller så, utan även för att det slösar el som in i helvete och sliter på hårdvaran.
<morbidlyobese> Det är bara skitsnack att en dator "mår bra av" att vara igång och att det "sliter mer när man startar upp den".
<maxjezy> ja, det var bara något man slängde till med när interneträkningen var uppe i 6000kr och ekonomiska överhuvudet i familjen frågade varför i helvete datorn alltid ska stå igång
<maxjezy> idag med internet på fast pris känns dessa "undanflykter och hittpå" mer som en urband legend som fyllde sin funktion förr men idag gör mer skada än nytta
<realubot> morbidlyobese: Samtidigt får du ta med i beräkningarna att datorn antagligen drar betydligt mer när den startar upp än när den idlar.
<realubot> Sett till tid så är det klart att risken är dubbelt så hög för intrång om datorn står på dubbelt så länge men samtidigt så är det väl andra saker som är avgörande för säkerhetsrisken?
<realubot> Finns det ett säkerhetshål så finns det. Detta motsvarar 99 % av risken oavsett om datorn står på 50 % eller 100 % av dygnet?
<realubot> Jag bortser här från den mest uppenbara säkerhetsrisken, d.v.s. den mellan ryggstödet och bildskärmen.
<realubot> Vad jag försöker säga är att det är underordnat om datorn är igång 50 % eller 100 % av dygnet. Det är inte det som ytterst avgör om du drabbas av intrång. Eller har jag fel?
<maxjezy> jag försöker alltid tänka mig i våldtäktstermer
<maxjezy> hade kvinnan kjol, var hon ute nattetid osv.
<maxjezy> försök applicera dessa på datorn och skyll sedan på datorn
<maxjezy> det är inte förövarens fel att datorn står och i princip ber om övergrepp när den står igång halvnaken mitt i nätterna
<realubot> Jag räknar med att säkerhetstjänsterna (USA, Kina, Ryssland, Sverige m.fl.) ser allt de vill se av datorkommunikationen. OpenSSL-buggen, hackade certifikat, NSA-spionprogrammen m.m. Allt vad integritet heter är nog bara att glömma.
<maxjezy> men samtidigt försöker jag se det ur en apple-lovers synvinkel
<maxjezy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJBXQTDGL3A
<maxjezy> här ser vi i klippet att sverige är de som styr världen
<maxjezy> inte usa som många svenskar vill få andra svenskar att tro.
<realubot> Det är möjligt att Putin har rätt när det kommer till Internet. Det är ett spionverktyg i händerna på CIA.
<maxjezy> svenska politiker har kniven vässad och skärpt medans amerikaner är tröga och bara gör som sverige ber.
<realubot> maxjezy: Det tror inte jag. Sverige är ingenting i sammanhanget. Vi är bara samarbetspartners till USA.
<realubot> Vi har en bra internetinfrastruktur och mycket trafik går genom Sverige. Det gör oss till intressanta samarbetspartners.
<realubot> Det är nog inte konstigare än när Sverige avlyssnade tyskarnas telegraftrafik på de svenska ledningarna.
<morbidlyobese> realubot: Totalt skitsnack att det skulle dra mer el att starta den.
<morbidlyobese> Kanske om du har på den 2 sekunder och sedan startar om.
<morbidlyobese> Och gör så hela dagen.
<morbidlyobese> Och om datorn är avstängd kan ingen ladda hem hårddisken.
<morbidlyobese> Under den tiden.
<morbidlyobese> Så det blir dubbelt så osannolikt.
<morbidlyobese> Och din dator kan inte användas fjärrstyrt överhuvudtaget med den är avstängd.
<morbidlyobese> Det känns helt overkligt att sitta och ha sådana här konversationer.
<morbidlyobese> Att ha på datorn hela tiden... har du på dammsugaren dygnet runt också?
<morbidlyobese> Vansinnigt.
<morbidlyobese> Annat är ju förstås om den är en SERVER.
<morbidlyobese> Som måste vara åtkomlig dygnet runt.
<realubot> Det där med hårddisken är ju sant. Förutsatt att man har tillräckligt mycket på hårddisken för att det ska ta mycket tid i anspråk att överföra datan.
<morbidlyobese> Och under hela tiden den är avstängd saknas alla möjligheter att äventyra den.
<morbidlyobese> Från t.ex. scannare.
<morbidlyobese> Som kollar efter hål automatiskt.
<realubot> Jo. Men 50 % av dygnet är tillräckligt mycket för att den ska utsättas för intrång om sårbarheten existrar.
<morbidlyobese> Jag är konstant oroad över vad som skickas över nätverkssladden.
<morbidlyobese> Jag har inte stenkoll på det. Och fattar inte hur man skulle kunna ha det.
<realubot> morbidlyobese: Jag är inte orolig. Jag utgår från att trafiken läses av andra än den tänkta mottagaren.
<morbidlyobese> "Utgår från"?
<morbidlyobese> Och nu snackar jag inte om riktig trafik.
<morbidlyobese> Nu snackar jag om hemlig trafik.
<morbidlyobese> Som inte SKA lämna min dator.
<realubot> morbidlyobese: Ja. Jag tror bara att de säkerhetsmakanismer vi har i dag skyddar mot personer som oss själva. Inte mot säkerhetstjänster.
<morbidlyobese> Så jävla trött på att höra "argumentet" att "de vet ändå allting så det finns inget att göra".
<morbidlyobese> Precis, exakt vad de vill att du ska tro.
<realubot> morbidlyobese: Har du järnkoll på din nätverkstrafik då?
<morbidlyobese> Varför tror du att terrorväldet under t.ex. kommunismen i Soviet funkade?
<morbidlyobese> realubot: Nej, jag sade ju just det.
<morbidlyobese> Att det är det som är problemet.
<realubot> morbidlyobese: Mm.
<morbidlyobese> Hur i helvete skulle jag kunna ha koll på det?
<morbidlyobese> Inspektera varenda litet paket?
<morbidlyobese> En slags skärm med minimal dator som är inkopplad mellan min dator och nätverksuttaget.
<bollo> De har fått dig precis dit de vill
<realubot> bollo: Vad menar du?
<morbidlyobese> Som konstant visar vad för slags trafik och hur mycket som far genom linjen.
<maxjezy> bollo, paranoid?
<maxjezy> tyst?
<morbidlyobese> Men givetvis kan den "döljas" i "trafik som ser vanlig ut".
<morbidlyobese> Om trojanen t.ex. skickar lite data varje gång jag skickad data.
<morbidlyobese> *skickar
<morbidlyobese> DÃ¥ kommer inte jag att uppfatta det.
<realubot> Jag tror att det är så att säkerhetstjänsterna ser allt de vill se. Om ni vill vara "hemliga". Frikoppla datorn från alla nätverk.
<morbidlyobese> Ja, ja. Det blir en användbar dator.
<realubot> Det är var jag tror. Och Snowdens avslöjanden m.m. får ju inte mig att framstå som paranoid. Förr ja men inte längre.
<morbidlyobese> Du använder ju inte ens Tor ännu.
<morbidlyobese> Det är det minsta man kan göra.
<realubot> Jag kommer ihåg när jag hade en diskussion om kryptering m.m. här i kanalen och alla sa att det var så säkert o.s.v. Jag sa att jag tror säkerhetstjäsnterna kan läsa trafiken. Alla mer eller mindre skrattade åt mig. Nu har Snowden avslöjat precis det jag trodde men inte kunde bevisa. Jag hade rätt.
<realubot> morbidlyobese: Jag har ingenting att dölja. Varför ska jag använda Tor?
<morbidlyobese> Ingenting att dölja?
<morbidlyobese> Eeeeeeeh...
<bollo> snowden är bara en show
<morbidlyobese> Då monterar du genast upp en live-webbkamera på toan nu.
<maxjezy> snowden är bokens äldsta knep
<realubot> morbidlyobese: Nja. Ingenting av det jag gör på Internet är så hemligt att det inte tål att avslöjas.
<realubot> Därmed inte sagt att jag vill ha webbkameror i mitt hem.
<realubot> Även om fler och fler har det genom t.ex. Securitas hemmalarm.
<realubot> morbidlyobese: Jag har inga webbkameror ansluta till min dator och om jag använder en bärbar dator så klistrar jag alltid över webbkameran i skärmen.
<realubot> Av pincip.
<realubot> *princip
<morbidlyobese> Besviken på din totala tilgiltighet.
<realubot> morbidlyobese: Vad menar du?
<morbidlyobese> Och snacket om att du inte har något att dölja.
<morbidlyobese> Orkar inte...
<maxjezy> ja "JAG HAR INGET ATT DÖLJA" är en fras som implementerades av de som ville övervaka dig.
<bollo> Alla har något att dölja hur mycket du än intalar dig att du inte har det
<realubot> Det beror ju på vad man menar med att ha någonting att dölja.
<realubot> Visst, jag har ett privatliv.
#ubuntu-se 2014-05-04
<realubot> Men det går inte att avslöja någonting om mig som inte är applicerbart på vem som helst i samhället.
<realubot> Det mest spännande du kan hitta om mig är min porrfilmssamling och den innehåller endast fullt legal pornografi.
<bollo> Men det handlar inte om att jag inte har något att dölja för någon byråkrat. Jag fruktar ingen annan än min skapare.
<realubot> Det hade så klart verit trevligt med integritet på Internet men jag tror inte det fungerar så i praktiken. Det är lika naivt att tro att du kan "skydda/gömma dig" från säkerhetstjänsterna på Internet som att de inte skulle kunna komma åt dina banktransaktioner.
<realubot> De ser allt de vill se. Det ligger i Internets natur tror jag.
<realubot> Eller som Putin sa: Internet är ett spionverktyg skapat av CIA.
<bollo> Det var inte vad han sa
<maxjezy> det är som om gud är döende och bigbrother ska ta över guds vakande över oss.
<realubot> bollo: Vad sa han då?
<realubot> De lyckades ju t.o.m. spåra ett USB-minne tillbaka till Ladin. Ni tror väl inte de går bet på att hacka vanliga svenskar datorer och internettrafik.
<realubot> Det är som att stjäla godis från småbarn.
<bollo> Allt från snowden till putin handlar bara om att införa net neutrality och internet2
<realubot> bollo: Hur vet du det?
<realubot> Ni gör som ni vill. Jag räknar med att ingenting är hemligt på Internet. För dig och mig ja. Men inte för de stora säkerhetstjänsterna.
<bollo> Jag håller med
<realubot> Använd flaskpost, sjörövarspråket och osynligt bläck om ni vill vara hemliga.
<bollo> Jag har inga ambitioner på att vara hemlig
<bollo> Men när internet2 införs lämnar jag "nätet"
<realubot> bollo: Internet2? Vilket är typ Internet som betal-TV?
<bollo> realubot: Precis
<realubot> bollo: Problemet är att när Internet2 införs (om det införs) så är du så beroende av Internet för att fungera i samhället att du inte kan stå utanför.
<bollo> Men nätverket kan aldrig kontrolleras
<realubot> bollo: Vad menar du?
<bollo> realubot: Nätverket kommer fortsätta sin överlevnad utanför internet2
<bollo> Du kan aldrig helt hängna in och kontrollera nätverket
<realubot> bollo: Du menar lokala nätverk som står utanför Internet?
<andol> Barre: Ahh, ser att du starrat github-repot puppet-git-hooks. Fått någon fason på arbetsflödet, eller mest ett bokmärke för framtida referens?
<andol> (stjärnmärkt?)
<Barre> andol: det är redan konfigurerat och klart, fungerar som en smäck.. dock fick jag inte det repot att fungera som jag ville så jag tog post-recieve från blogg-posten och ändrade lite i den så nu lirar det precis som jag vill =)
<andol> Gött mos.
<andol> Välkommen ner djupare i git-träsket :)
<Barre> hehe
<realubot> Audrey Hepburn
<realubot> Glöm aldrig det.
<znibro> ok.
<blurkis> sökt men inte hittat någon enkel howto för att boota en iso direkt från hårddisken.  Vill installera en lek-dist jämsides med bruks-operativsystemet (ubuntu), men har ingen usb-sticka eller cd-/dvd-skiva..
<morbidlyobese> Ubuntu räknas ju i.o.f.s. som en "lek-dist".
<andol> blurkis: Behöver det nödvändigtvis vara just från iso-filen, det går inte lika bra att ta netboot-kernel+initrd?
<andol> morbidlyobese: Ifall du ska provocera kan du vill i alla fall satsa på något snäppet mer kreativt? :)
<blurkis> andol, nu snackar du över mitt huvud.  Jag har två datorer tillgängliga som bara kör ubuntu.  De har wifi, men inte trådbundet nät. Min laptop används som bruksdator och den vill jag installera en ny uppsättning linux på som jag kan leka lite mer med utan att oroa mig för att saker krånglar, men jag har inga cdskivor eller usb-sticka..
<blurkis> tänkte att man borde kunna mata grub med en iso-skiva, men blev förstod nada av de sidor jag hittade..
<morbidlyobese> andol: Vad pratar du om?
<morbidlyobese> Alla säger alltid att Ubuntu är en "lek-dist", eller andra termer.
<andol> blurkis: Hade det rört sig om en parallel Ubuntu-installation hade du kunnat peka Grub på filerna linux samt initrd.gz härifrån http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64/
<andol> blurkis: Torde finnas motsvarande filer även för andra distar.
<andol> blurkis: Mer generiskt så följer du instruktionerna för att nätboota en installation, bortsett ifrån att du använder grub istället för pxelinux.
<andol> blurkis: Jomenttita, https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/installation-guide/amd64/ innehåller även instruktioner för att installera via Grub. Återigen så torde motsvarande approach fungera även med andra distar, fast med lite andra detaljer.
<andol> morbidlyobese: Japp, och med mer kreativt menade jag sålunda något snäppet mer orginellt.
<realubot> blurkis: VirtualBox?
<realubot> morbidlyobese: Vad kör du för linuxdist då om man får fråga?
<realubot> En sak som talar för att Ubuntu är en lekdist är inloggningsbuggen i 14.04. Att man med fysisk access kan komma in i systemet utan att ha användarnamn och lösenord.
<realubot> Nu har de ju lagat buggen men ändå ...
<degn> realubot: hur kom man in med fysisk access?
<realubot> degn: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Canonical-Fixes-Critical-Bugs-Allowing-Users-to-Bypass-the-Ubuntu-14-04-LTS-Lock-Screen-440118.shtml
<andol> degn: Tja, rent allmänt vinner du ju alltid förr eller senare ifall du har fysisk åtkomst. Här rörde det sig dock om ett par rätt onödiga/genanta brister i skärmlåset.
<andol> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1313885, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1314247
<degn> haha
<degn> damn
<realubot> Ja, hade buggen gett åtkomst även remote så hade det ju varit total katastrof.
<realubot> Då hade Linux kunnat ta alla sina argument om ett säkert operativsystem och köra upp ...
<realubot> Så "självklart" gäller buggen bara vid fysisk tillgång till datorn.
<degn> :)
<degn> även apple och andra har haft bypasses
<morbidlyobese> Fett cool att du mixar in English i your svenska texts.
<realubot> degn: http://www.forbes.com/sites/erikkain/2013/12/30/the-nsa-reportedly-has-total-access-to-your-iphone/
<realubot> "The NSA apparently claims a 100% success rate in installing the malware on iPhones."
<realubot> Jag misstänker att samma sak gäller för Andråjd.
<degn> Ja du
<Philip5> realubot, har du sett det här föredraget i sin helhet? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-aRot_xWFvo
<Philip5> han som pratar är journalist på wire magazine
<Philip5> hela hans föredrag ligger också på tuben och där pratar han om en massa andra övervakningstekniker från nsa
<realubot> Philip5: Nope.
<realubot> Philip5: Du med mig menar att jag ska se det?
<Philip5> om du är intresserad av sånt så är det givande... annnars inte
<realubot> Stallman har ju lösningen: http://www.barcodevault.com/images/Richard_Stallman.bmp
<Philip5> vad är det? unplug?
<realubot> Folie.
<realubot> Packa in telefonen i det och ta aldrig ut den så är du säker.
<Philip5> hehe, fast signalerna går ju igenom folie :)
<realubot> NSA har alltså lyckats knäcka folie-skyddet också.
<Philip5> roliga är ju att det finns ju de som säljer specialfolie och tyger som ska avskärma mobiler och sånt till elöverkänsliga men vad som händer är att utrustningen boostar sin signal istället för att nå ut och drabbar överkänsliga mer pga starkare signaler
<realubot> Philip5: http://www.expressen.se/kronikorer/liza-marklund/liza-marklund-myndigheterna-struntar-i-elfaltens-faror/
<Philip5> kanske var domningsvirus i disken?!
<realubot> Philip5: Jag vet inte men tänk dig för innan du köper en ny hårddisk. Det låter ju allvarligt att trilla omkull p.g.a. elfältet från hårddisken.
<realubot> Dessutom kan din senaste bok bli en storsäljare om du elsanerar ditt hem.
<realubot> Hur det nu hänger ihop.
<Philip5> så kan det gå
<realubot> Philip5: Mm, men kom inte och säga att ingen har varnat dig.
<Philip5> lovar
<Philip5> bbl
<primax_> någon som kan hjälpa mig
<primax_> ?
<primax_> sitter med en asus eee pc 1,66 ghz prolle intel atom och 1 gb ram
<primax_> och eftersom winxXP har gått ut så tänkt jag dra in linux på laptopen
<maxjezy> inte speciellt smart
<primax_> vf ?
<maxjezy> satsa på windows istället
<primax_> finns det ingen lättvikts linux som man kan köra in
<primax_> vill inte köra windows
<primax_> har inte windows överhuvudtaget
<maxjezy> finns ju att ladda ner gratis på internet och sedan lägga in på usb sticka och bara tuta och köra
<primax_> fattar bara inte vad jag ska göra med iso filen
<maxjezy> skaffa unetbootin eller något annat program för att överföra den till usb
<primax_> tnx
<primax_> vad e bäst för en inte så kraft full laptop ?
<primax_> *kraftfull
<primax_> så
<primax_> kör linux mint 32 bitars
<maxjezy> SliTaz ska vara bra har jag hört
<degn> primax_: xubuntu är najs
<degn> lättviktare då
<primax_> linux mint väägrar boota
<degn> jasså?
<degn> fel på stickan?
<degn> testa netbootin
<primax_> kommer bara till lm loggan
<primax_> inte mer
<degn> och ändra så datorn bootar usb förstås
<degn> i bios
<primax_> den bootar på usb
<primax_> den laddar bara inte ordentligt
<degn> som vanligt när det gäller usb stickor så, gör om, formetara och kontrollera så ison är hel
<primax_> redan gjort
<degn> byt sticka
<degn> alt annan usb-port
<primax_> testar xubuntu
<sleeveace> Hej alla!  Första gången IRC. Har varit inne drygt en timme och inte sett en enda kommentar. Gör jag något fel eller är det så här lugnt?
<gusnan> sleeveace: du gör inget fel, det har varit lugnt här sedan 15:15.
<sleeveace> OK gusnan, tack då vet jag att det funkar iaf  :)
<andol> sleeveace: Många som har irc:n igång i bakgrunden, och mest vaknar till liv ifall det sägs något intressant.
<andol> Välkommen förresten!
<znibro> sleeveace: välkommen till IRC! :)
<sleeveace> Tack alla. Återkommer när jag har nån vettig ubuntu-fråga.
<NeverW8> Ahh just det, är det inte idag det är sista dagen för skatteåterbärgningen?
<NeverW8> Eller är det imorgon kanske
<sleeveace> 5 maj kl. 24.00
<NeverW8> Vad skönt det, trodde jag missat det först
<NeverW8> Thanks sleeveace
<Gl4di4t0r> NeverW8: skatteåterbärgningen?
<andol> Gl4di4t0r: Gissar att det är deklarationen som åsyftas.
<realubot> Det var värst vad dyrt det var med laserskrivare som skriver ut i A3.
<andol> Ingen massproducation, och priser därefter.
<realubot> Vad är en sublimeringsskrivare?
<realubot> En skrivare för fotografer verkar det som.
#ubuntu-se 2015-04-27
<Datutter> Hej, har installerat ubuntu 15.04 på min laptop. Men har stött på ett problem. Datorn stänger inte av sig, och upstart kräver att jag startar datorn två gånger efter att den fastnat på lila skärm. Någon som vet vad det kan bero på?
<maxjezy> jAHA!
<Linda^> Nej!
<maxjezy> Linda^, joHo!
<Linda^> hittepå!
<maxjezy> oj
<maxjezy> klockan redan så pass!
<Linda^> Mja, snart dags att hämta tvätt
<maxjezy> jag renderar en liten animation som jag bara suktar efter att få se när den blir klar
<Linda^> :o
<maxjezy> bara hälften kvar
<DrGrov> God dag!
<DrGrov> Någon som kan rekommendera en väldigt stor testfil att prova ladda ner för att testa uppkopplingen?
<andol> DrGrov: Räcker DVD-stor? http://mirror.nsc.liu.se/CentOS/7.1.1503/isos/x86_64/CentOS-7-x86_64-DVD-1503-01.iso
<DrGrov> andol: Ja, DVD-stor räcker bra. Fick just via ett telefonsamtal ökat bandbredden till 250/20 istället för 100/5 :)
<DrGrov> andol: Tack för länken.
<andol> Gjorde just ett test via jobbet, och hade inga problem att komma upp i nära gigabit-fart från mirror.nsc.liu.se
<DrGrov> andol: Perfekt, just det jag ville ha ut :)
<DrGrov> Såja, den där test ison du länkade till andol kom ner på 2m33sek
<DrGrov> Perfekt, bandbredden är som den skall. Äntligen för privatbruk så snabbt som det borde ha varit redan för 2-3 år sedan.
<DrGrov> andol: Gigabit fart? Vad talar vi om för snabbheter så där ungefär? ;-)
<einand> hej MrGrov
<DrGrov> Hej einand , hur är läget?
<DrGrov> Det var inte igår
<einand> läget är fint, och nej var absolut inte igår
<andol> Lite slarvigt uttryck, men menade att jag kom nära att maxa den gigabit-länk jag nyttjade. Snittade på 85MB/s, och fick ner ison på 48 sekunder.
<DrGrov> andol: Ok, men det där är ju helt sjukt snabbt
<einand> det vill jag prova
<DrGrov> einand: Bra att höra
<einand> DrGrov: jag 200/20
<einand> hade föredragit 20/200
<DrGrov> einand: 200/20 är ju riktigt bra.
<DrGrov> einand: Ja, samma. Jag var riktigt trött på 100/5 då upstreamen är mycket mycket viktigare
<einand> Jag laddar upp ca 100-600GB/mån
<DrGrov> einand: Jo, då behövs det verkligen något mer kött på benen än det jag hade, 5 Mbit. Frågan är om 20 Mbit ens egentligen räcker till med så där stora mändger.
<einand> 100%[======================================================================>] 4,310,695,936 19.8MB/s   in 3m 29s
<DrGrov> einand: Alltså skiljer det sig typ 56 sek med 200 Mbit och 250 Mbit. Inte alls så farligt.
<DrGrov> Så, dags att kila iväg. Tack för hjälpen andol
<einand> Någon som vet om det går att ladda upp till youtube med något CLI program?
<einand> Någon som vet vad som hänt realubot har han slutat hänga här eller bytt namn?
<Barre> einand: https://code.google.com/p/youtube-upload/wiki/Readme  =)
<einand> Barre: tack
<einand> Barre: verkar sakna vissa vitala funktioner, så som välja om ett klipp skall vara synligt eller inte
<Barre> python, lägg till det då ;P
<einand> Barre: orkar inte lära mig python för det
<einand> eller googles api
<Dynamit> Jävla Safari **g vad fan kan inte skiten funka som förväntat på den när det gör det på 3andra jäkla webbläsare för
<Sebastia1Thorn> apple?
<maxjezy> sådärja, nu är min animation klar och jag har sovit på saken.
<arcsky> grabbar kör ni landscape-sysinfo ?
<maxjezy> blender finns på steam nu
<maxjezy> bara så ni vet.
<maxjezy> Philip5, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgfTZjYHjqE
<maxjezy> lite makehuman lek
<Philip5> maxjezy: lego effekt eller? :)
<Philip5> maxjezy: köpte en htc m9 idag som jag ska unbox nu :)
<maxjezy> nä, jag har softbody:at en riggad karaktär som jag sedan kört en rebuild modifier på som jag animerat i olika "kvalitet".
<maxjezy> jag hade tråkigt på morgonkanten
<Linda^> maxjezy: Blev det bra?
<maxjezy> Linda^, njae.
<maxjezy> inte riktigt så kraftfullt som jag hoppats på.
<Linda^> maxjezy: :\
#ubuntu-se 2015-04-28
<HeMan> Morrn!
<NeverW8> Goder morgon
<NeverW8> Säger en annan som var på jobbet 6 imorse
<HeMan> härligt! då får man gå hem tidigt med!
<NeverW8> Mjo men visst är det så :)
<HeMan> och så kan man ta luch kl 9 då man jobbat 3 h!
<Laban> Fan är du byggjobbare eller?
<NeverW8> Nä sysadmin
<NeverW8> HeMan: tror jag kan dra och käka lite när jag vill, men klarar mig på snus och pepsimax
<Barre> NeverW8: ta bort pepsimax så har du min kostcirkel
<NeverW8> Barre: vad är din to-go snus?
<Barre> möjligen några liter kaffe också..
<Barre> NeverW8: generalen.
<NeverW8> Jodå, kaffe har jag också
<NeverW8> Barre: kör också general, men du borde pröva Jakobsson Winter Green
<Barre> NeverW8: jag är 40+ och således geneteskt programmerad att avsky förändringar
<NeverW8> :)
<maxjezy> det är manligt att snusa
<NeverW8> maxjezy: manligt möjligt, gott iaf
<maxjezy> det är så få kvinnor som snusar
<maxjezy> ungefär som att diska är typiskt kvinligt
<madbear> va, jag diskar och snusar
<larsemil> jag diskar men snusar inte.
<madbear> utifrån den informationen och maxjezys logik så är du tant
<larsemil> hellre tant än snusare. :)
<Barre> om du varken diskar eller snusar så existerar du inte
<HeMan> jag diskar också helt utan att snusa
<HeMan> larsemil: +1
<maxjezy> jag har både slutat diska och snusa
<maxjezy> vill bli mer könsneutral
<NeverW8> well... jag diskar inte, min diskmaskin gör det :  )
<NeverW8> På tal om det, diskmaskinen  måste nog vara det bästa köpet jag någonsin gjort.
<Barre> den stora frågan är då: snusar din diskmaskin NeverW8?
 * Barre försöker avgöra könet på diskmakinen ;P
<Amoz> lol
<NeverW8> Ja... jag.. jag vet inte.
<NeverW8> Kanske ligger någon gammal rapé i den
<NeverW8> who knows
<NeverW8> snus-se > ubuntu-se
<maxjezy> man kör en portionssnus i tvättmaskinen istället för sköljmedel!
<maxjezy> ettan eller göttelaborgs rape
<maxjezy> näe, om man ska ta och skaffa sig en blogg.
<NeverW8> ettan är ju så äcklig, samma med vit kaliber.. USCH!
<Amoz> snus(k)
<NeverW8> Jakobsson strong > general > rapé > L > lös-snus > * | egrep -ve 'ettan|vit-kaliber*
<maxjezy> ettan är en favorit för mig
<maxjezy> den har det där gubbiga.
<maxjezy> skonsam mot löständerna
<NeverW8> Då borde du väl gilla general bättre :P
<maxjezy> general ger mig rännskita
<maxjezy> ungefär som plommonröra
<Barre> du ska inte äta det
<Barre> eller stoppa plommonröra under läppen
<maxjezy> jag har skurat golven och damsugit
<maxjezy> nu känns det rent i huset
<NeverW8> maxjezy: har du eget hus eller bor du hos päronen? :P
<maxjezy> eget
<Amoz> maxjezy, typiskt kvinnligt att skura
<Amoz> damsuga är en ny variant dock
<maxjezy> jag har ju barn
<maxjezy> så det är väl lite kvinna i mig
<Amoz> jaså? var det du som tryckte ut dem?
<maxjezy> näe
<maxjezy> men in
<maxjezy> om man nu ska vara noga
<NeverW8> Du sitter ju på ircen 24/7, bara lite nyfiken på hur du får det att går runt :P men det är självklart inget jag ska bry mig om.
<Amoz> tryckte du in barnen? O_O
<maxjezy> Amoz, skolkade du på sexualundervisningen
<maxjezy> what goes in must eventuelly go out in the sun
<NeverW8> Amoz är ju sexualkunskapsläraren
<NeverW8> ofc
<Amoz> maxjezy, skolkade du hela tiden? ;)
<maxjezy> Amoz, jopp
<maxjezy> jag minns det som en halv lektion i skolan ba ra
<Amoz> å där fick vi svaret till varför maxjezy sitter på irc:en 24/7
<maxjezy> men matematik kändes ungefär samma
<maxjezy> Amoz, JAG?
<maxjezy> jag är nog minst aktiv, online och trollig.
<Amoz> matte e nice ju
<maxjezy> går ibland veckor innen jag loggar in
<maxjezy> Linda^ däremot.
<Amoz> mmm right, inga ursäkter nu
<Amoz> du sitter å blendar hela dagarna, har nog allt sett dig!
<maxjezy> online fastän hon är på jobbet
<Amoz> rendera ditten å datten
<NeverW8> vänta va, finns det en tjej härinne
<NeverW8> maxjezy: dig ser jag alltid här p
<NeverW8> Stammis ju! :D
<maxjezy> nää.
<maxjezy> jag har inte ens ubuntu eller linux
<Amoz> maxjezy va här redan 2009 när jag började hänga här.
<Amoz> så försök inte komma undan nu ;)
<maxjezy> jag var här redan när ubuntu var barnet
<Amoz> vi har ögonen på dig huehue
<maxjezy> egentligen har jag alltid funnits här fast med olika nicknames
<maxjezy> det är bara konstigt att inte fler här leker med blender
<maxjezy> känns inte rätt
<NeverW8> Jag var inne här runt 2011 tror jag, under ett helt annat nick
<NeverW8> då kommer jag ihåg att jag pratade lite kort med dig maxjezy
<maxjezy> 2011 det var ju som igår
<NeverW8> Du hade väl kronisk huvudvärk eller något sådant om jag minns rätt
<NeverW8> eller om jag kanske tänker på någon annan
<maxjezy> Nää
<maxjezy> kräktes lite ofta.
<maxjezy> magsås i halsen
<NeverW8> Finns det loggar från den tiden?
<maxjezy> ja, tyvärr
<NeverW8> vet inte hur länge de sparas
<NeverW8> Ohhh
<maxjezy> men jag har satt isis på det.
<maxjezy> Nä, de var ett dåligt skämt
<maxjezy> loggar är bra
<maxjezy> jag förvarar mina i pärmar med plastfickor sorterade i kronologisk ordning
<maxjezy> jag funderar på att utveckla en sadel med mp3 spelare inbyggt och så  byter man låtar och spolar med skinkorna när man cyklar
<maxjezy> vad tror ni?
<maxjezy> eller kanske en sadel med nfc wifi till mobilen
<Barre> NeverW8: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<maxjezy> fett tråkigt att ens mest populära video på youtuben är en produktreview
<maxjezy> eller ett test
<maxjezy> kulturen är död
<maxjezy> kapitalism byggd på hjärntvätt är här.
<Amoz> maxjezy, review fö vilken produkt?
<maxjezy> asus vivotab
<maxjezy> note 8
<Amoz> aha
<maxjezy> visst är det koolt att blender finns på steam
<maxjezy> finns säkert andra bra program men just blender känns härligt
<Amoz> uh, repo > steam, för oss som kör Linux
<Amoz> men i windows kan jag se fördelen
<NeverW8> Barre: fan de här logsen kan jag ju underhålla mig tills servern är klar vid 6 tiden
<NeverW8> Små guldgrejer från 2011: [22:30] <rolfblidborg> satam vad ful l ajag Ãr
<maxjezy> Amoz, jag ser fördelen i spridningen det har med steam
<maxjezy> annars finns ju blender.org
<maxjezy> jag har det både i steam och i windows installerat
<maxjezy> tydligen är det samma iaf
<maxjezy> oavsätt vilken jag startar
<maxjezy> min historik finns i båda
<NeverW8> Klockan tidigt: 2011 [22:40] <Barre> morrsning
<Barre> NeverW8: morr morr
<Barre> NeverW8: jag var i staterna då :)
<NeverW8> se där :P
<maxjezy> NeverW8, make logs not read logs
<NeverW8> That doesn't make any sense maxjezy
<maxjezy> make peas not work
<maxjezy> strålande väder idag
<maxjezy> skönt att sitta inne och ta vara på det
<Barre> här är det ~6 grader och regnar snett från vänster :/
<Amoz> Barre, bor du i kiruna?
<Barre> Amoz: nej, i stockholm
<Barre> men det är inte där jag är :P
<maxjezy> Barre, vart är du?
<Barre> maxjezy: Grenoble
<maxjezy> vad gör du där borta?
<NeverW8> Wtf, jag sitter i kista, här regnar det inte, solsken och flygande rosa elefanter
<Amoz> Barre, wut, här i Uppsala har vi typ 13 grader å sol :D
<Barre> maxjezy: utbildning
<maxjezy> här i sundsvall är det 21 grader och sol
<maxjezy> Barre, aha.
<NeverW8> Barre: vart i stockholm campar du?
<maxjezy> perfekt studieväder
<Barre> NeverW8: bor i huddinge, jobbar i frösunda
<Barre> NeverW8: så majoriteten av min vakna tid sitter jag i en bil på essingeleden, så jag antar att det är där jag campar
<NeverW8> se där, själv bor jag i sköndal och jobbar i kista. Ett helvete att ta sig till jobbet varje dag kan jag säga.
 * andol campar på pendelperronger, väntandes på SL:s pendeltåg ska vilja dyka upp.
<madbear> NeverW8: jasså, vars i sköndal dårå?
<madbear> ska vara hundvakt en vecka... i sköndal
<maxjezy> madbear, finns det wifi?
<maxjezy> vi kan ha ett lan hos dig där du är Hundvakt madbear
<maxjezy> och dricka mjöd
<madbear> det e typ 4g router...
<madbear> blev ingen fiber där
<maxjezy> snart fredag!
<gkeen_> bra isp när inte ens deras hemsida funkar (bbb)
#ubuntu-se 2015-04-29
<NeverW8> madbear: missade ditt meddelande igår :P bor vid centrum
<NeverW8> Morgon människor btw
<Barre> mörrn
<NeverW8> Hmm, tror ni det går att köra en moped från väserås till södra stockholm?
<Hund> Morsning
<Hund> NeverW8: Klart det går.
<NeverW8> Känns lite som om jag måste ta skogsvägar för att komma fram x)
<NeverW8> Kan ju liksom inte köra på motovägen
<Hund> Kika på Google Maps.
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Tänkte inte på det. :P
<NeverW8> Gjorde det, visade skogsväg :P
<NeverW8> Går möjligtvis att få den flyttad till /fina/ eskilstuna och sedan köra därifrån (vilket jag tror blir kortare)
<Hund> Fråga inte mig. :D
<Hund> Jag hittar inte ens där jag bor.
<NeverW8> Den gamla moppen har en ubuntu 7.04 cd skiva under sätet x)
<Hund> Hur kommer det sig?
<NeverW8> Körde det på min laptop under plugg tider
<NeverW8> ett kort tag ska påpekas också
<Hund> Kort tag?
<Hund> Slutade du med Ubuntu eller plugget? :P
<NeverW8> Ubuntu :P
<NeverW8> runt 5 timmar på en ##### moped.. hmm, undrar vad transport kostar
<Hund> Ah
<Hund> haha
<Hund> https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/348aib/ubuntu_makes_sudo_security_flaw_public_ignores/
<Hund> Jobbigt. :P
<antii> :P
<NeverW8> :P
<ewook> blö!
<NeverW8> !ölb
<Barre> herp derp
<einand> Alltså vad är poängen, med att bara dela ut 200MB, hur många klarar sig på den lilla datamängden. Borde inte mängden anpassas efter hur lågnt man åker
<einand> 200MB i 4 timmar räcker ju inte specielt långt
<maxjezy> einand, poängen är att skapa små irritationer som ger ett dåligt rykte generellt, folk fokuserar på dåligt internet istället för dåligt underhåll av banor och växlar osv.
<maxjezy> nä, det håller inte.
<maxjezy> vad har ni ätit till middag?
<maxjezy> gjorde en liten rendering så här på kvällskanten https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7E1bqPGUvM
<einand> maxjezy: life algoritmen?
<maxjezy> einand, jag tror faktiskt det
#ubuntu-se 2015-04-30
<NeverW8> morgon
<NeverW8> räknas det osm fredag idag?
<andol> Jajjamensan!
<Barre> mörrn mörrn
<Barre> nej. i dag är det Torsdag
 * Barre jobbar imorgon
<andol> Barre: Warum?
<delhage> Barre: klassförrädare! ;)
<Barre> delhage: hmmm dessutom i landet som verkligen kan det där med att demonstrera
<Barre> lite rätt blir jag för att bli kallad svartfot och klassförädare :)
<Barre> andol: är på utbildning :/
<andol> Barre: Om?
 * andol kör den fåordiga approachen idag.
<NeverW8> Ja jag såg något på sl's hemsida om "förseningar i city pga. demonstrationer"
<NeverW8> vad är det tal om?
<delhage> Barre: frankrike?
<Barre> delhage: korrekt :)
<Barre> andol: Hadoop, mongoDB och cassandra
<delhage> hipster
 * delhage håller på med mongo och docker atm
<Barre> mmm
<Barre> nu på morgonen är läraren dock i portogal och kör med en "sheldon robot". En skärm med kamera på hjul. Kör runt i rummet...
<Barre> *portugal
<NeverW8> Vilken framtid
<Barre> känner lite då att jag kunde sitta på distans, varför måste jag vara på plats när inte läraren är det? :/
<delhage> har ni en sån "robot" i klassrummet?
<Barre> mmm
<Barre> bara för de två första timmarna idag
<Barre> svårt att ta honom på allvar när allt jag ser är Sheldon
<delhage> :)
<larsemil> Barre: när jag hälsar på dig, du kommer inte dra en delhage då och säga "huset har blivit stulet"
<Barre> delhage: har jag helt glömt bort, du kommer väl och grillar lite?
<Barre> larsemil: nejdå :)
<delhage> Barre: va? när?
<larsemil> 9 maj
<Barre> jag pm:ade
<larsemil> men säg det då!
<larsemil> :D
<larsemil> sorry!
<Barre> :)
<delhage> Barre: ah, då är jag i España tyvärr
<Barre> delhage: ok.. stackars dig då :)
<delhage> eller hur?
<larsemil> vafan har inte du precis kommit hem från tyskland?
<larsemil> eller frankrike? vad det nu var
 * Barre är kompis med delhage på tripit och vet hur mycket han reser.. en glidare helt enkelt ;P
<delhage> larsemil: jo, bägge
 * delhage sprang Nice halvmarathon i söndags
<Barre> but why?
<delhage> kul
<Barre> ok :|
<Sebastia1Thorn> för att få oss andra att känna oss som dåliga människor :(
<NeverW8> Undrar om roboten kör ubuntu
<NeverW8> *fniss*
<andol> bamsefar: Ifall jag vill ominstallera en vmware-vps utifrån en annan template, är det delete+create som gäller då, eller finns det något ominstallations-val jag inte hittat?
<bamsefar> andol: Delete+create, yes
<andol> bamsefar: Tackar.
<goopen> Amoz: sluta elda nu och kom in
#ubuntu-se 2015-05-01
<cryingfreeman> Hej! Håller på med installationer via FAI och har kört fast lite på grund av (enligt mig) dåligt paketerade säkerhetsuppdateringar i Debian: http://paste.debian.net/plain/170403 ... Nån som har en god idé om hur man ska lösa sånt?
<cryingfreeman> Funderade på apt-pinning, men det är ju bara indirekt installerade paket så det blir lite meckigt.
<Philip5> Ropen skalla! Mer Linux åt alla!
<Duzu> Här var det dött, trots att det är fredag :/
<andol> Jupp, jupp
<Duzu> Vad för skoj hittar du på andol?
<andol> slösurfar/tvättar.
<andol> Själv?
<Duzu> Chillar, lyssnar på musik och slö surfar
<Duzu> Typ imgur och facebook
<Philip5> när det är hockey-vm
<Duzu> Inte precis någon sport person. De få gånger jag ser på sport är när HIF spelar och även det är sälltsynt
<hplc> om man vill installera nånting från source, hur blir då raden med Apt- ??, apt-get source?
<andol> hplc: Det beror på :) apt-get source laddar ner källkoden för motsvarande version som du skulle fått installerat genom att göra en apt-get install.
<andol> hplc: Att böraj med en apt-get source är alldeles utmärkt ifall du bara vill kompilera upp en paket med någon annan inställning. Däremot hjälper det dig inte direkt ifall du vill installera ifrån källkod för att säg få en nyare version.
<hplc> använda checkinstall istället?
<andol> Fast nu tror jag att vi jämför äpplen med päron :) apt-get source laddar bara hem källkoden, den varesig bygger eller installerar åt dig.
<hplc> håller på med C och vill gärna se hur färdiga program är gjorda med
<hplc> apt-get source&&apt-get builddep&&apt-get install?
<Philip5> hplc: du får sätta dig in i hur regler och filer för att skapa paket är gjorda
<Philip5> http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/debian-dir-overview.html
#ubuntu-se 2015-05-02
<venum81> hej alla
<screedo> god morgon
<Barre> tjo
<itmannen> Jag är nog gammal med dålig syn. Men inte ser jag några uppenbara nyheter i Ubuntu 15.04
<Duzu> Bara jag som tycker att facebook sidan ubuntu sverige bör vara mer aktiv? Senaste inlägget var från 2013 :(
<Hund> Duzu: Facebook-sidan är nog det minsta problemet. :P
<Duzu> Hund, förvisso kanske inte prio ett men genom att vissa upp sig på sociala medier så lär fler få upp ögonen för ubuntu.
<Duzu> Att man inte har tid att posta varje vecka på sidan kan jag förstå, men 2års inaktivitet är lite dåligt i mina ögon ^^
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<swecarp> kena Philip5
<Philip5> läget?
<swecarp> bra håller på att instalera lite i vb
<swecarp> hur har du det själv
<Philip5> jodå
<Philip5> ska inte klaga
<swecarp> har du gått över till kubuntu 15,04
<Philip5> inte än men hade tänkt göra det i helgen här
<swecarp> ok såg du povels blog inlägg om den
<Philip5> har jag inte läst
<swecarp> http://pavel.frimix.se/2015/04/28/dropbox-och-kubuntu-15-04/
<swecarp> http://pavel.frimix.se/2015/04/27/jag-har-blivit-en-gnome/
<Philip5> swecarp, jag håller mig till kde men har inte börjat med plasma 5
<swecarp> ok
<Philip5> kör du plasma5?
<swecarp> har testat plasma 5 lite i vb men den var inbte bra då vissa funktioner specifika för mageia inte funkar men annars så ser det bra ut får nog tänka om lite hur man jobbar i den
<swecarp> ska se om jag kan testa plasma 5,2 eller 5,3 hur det är
<starsurfer> Hello !
<starsurfer> I am new here
<Philip5> this is a swedish channel
<starsurfer> Ok, jag kan prata svenska också om du vill ;)
<Philip5> bra
<starsurfer> Hur blir man medlem i Ubuntu Sverige ?
<Philip5> ansöker på launchpad
<starsurfer> ok, nu gjort det. alias2234
<starsurfer> Tänkte det är bra om jag är med, då jag bara använder ubuntu på mina datorer.
<starsurfer> ... och har gjort sen flera år tillbaka.
<starsurfer> kör 14.04 LTS
<Philip5> ok
<starsurfer> Jag tror det är många i Sverige som använder ubuntu, men som inte gjort sig till känna, t ex här. Är nog stort mörkertal.
<Philip5> så är det nog. och långt ifrån alla är med i någon gemenskap kring det eller är med och bidrar
<starsurfer> precis
<starsurfer> Många är lata eller bryr sig inte.
<Philip5> eller vill bara använda
<starsurfer> Sen kanske inte alla vet att Ubuntu Sverige existerar överhuvudtaget.
<Philip5> nej och ubuntu sverige gör ju sina saker
<starsurfer> Hur menar du ?
<Philip5> ubuntu sverige stödjer ju mest användandet av ubuntu och linux är med och översätter till svenska
<Philip5> upströms ubuntu jobbar med programmen och samma
<starsurfer> Ubuntu Sverige kanske borde göra mer reklam, t ex på universitet och skolor.
<Philip5> jag är inte aktiv där så jag har dålig koll på hur levande eller vad de pysslar med nu
<Philip5> går också i vågor
<starsurfer> ok
<starsurfer> Men i denna chatten verkar det vara många som är med iaf, om man kollar på listan till höger --->
<Philip5> den här kanalen är inte samma sak som att vara med i själva ubuntu sverige
<starsurfer> ok, har ubuntu Sverige en egen kanal ?
<Philip5> nej inte vad jag vet
<Philip5> de brukar vara här också
<Philip5> och på sin webb och deras forum
<starsurfer> Borde de inte ha en egen kanal ??
<Philip5> sverige är för litet för två kanaler. de brukar öppna en kanal för irc-möten ibland
<starsurfer> ok
<starsurfer> Finns en karta över deras medlemmar : http://www.ubuntu-se.org/drupal/map/user
<starsurfer> Ganska många där ändå
<starsurfer> Alla som är här på chatten borde gå med i Ubuntu Sverige.
<Philip5> alla här i chatten använder inte ubuntu
<starsurfer> Ok, jag fattar ...
<swecarp> jag gör det inte men trackar Philip5 ändå
<Philip5> men det här är typ största kanalen för linux på svenska
<swecarp> är en bra kunskapskälla denna kanalen
<Philip5> jo
<starsurfer> Ok, bra
<starsurfer> Kan behövas när man kör fast
<Philip5> finns alla sorters av erfarenhet här även om det kan vara lite tyst ibland eller anat snack
<swecarp> Philip5:  vem var det från min dist som jobbade med digikam
 * swecarp vet hur man dödar en chatt
<starsurfer> Ok, ha en trevlig kväll, jag måste knega imorgon, så bingen nästa.  :(
<starsurfer> På återhörande.
<starsurfer> Jag kommer tillbaka en annan gång.  ;)
<Philip5> swecarp, var det inte neoclust?
<swecarp> ok tack
<starsurfer> I am back .... hehe
<starsurfer> Undrar bara om Ni proffs tycker denna laptop är något att ha : http://m.ebuyer.com/705955
<starsurfer> http://fullcirclemagazine.org/2015/05/02/ubuntu-laptops-available-for-pre-order-with-ebuyer-com/
<starsurfer> 4000sek verkar lite dyrt  :(
<starsurfer> Kan man ju få en bättre laptop här i Sverige och själv slänga in ubuntu på den.
<starsurfer> ok. god natt.
<Hund> Duzu: Det är snarare en fråga om intresse tror jag.
<hplc> nån som har lust att hjälpa mig med ruby? både installation under ubuntu 14.04.2 och kod-problem? har kört fast totalt
<hplc> visste inte hur man installerar "rätt" miljö så kastade in Komodo Edit, men den ger inga hintar / ledtrådar som codeblocks brukade göra, vilken IDE finns för ruby, som ger förslag under tiden man skriver?
#ubuntu-se 2015-05-03
<maxjezy> Hej
<maxjezy> såg ni matchen igår
<maxjezy> Hej!
<hplc> om jag kör dd för att lägga mac os på ett usb minne, har det betydelse om den är formaterad som msdos eller hfs+?
#ubuntu-se 2016-05-02
<Mathisen> någon som kan svara på en fråga.. har min chef rätt till att säga att jag har semster 1 vecka här och 1 vecka här.. istället för 4 veckor i rad ?
<Mathisen> eller har jag rätt till 4 veckor i rad ?
<Mathisen> vet att detta är TOTALT off topic
<Haaninjo> Mathisen: http://www.unionen.se/rad-och-stod/semesterns-langd-och-nar-den-far-tas-ut
<Mathisen> Haaninjo, tack! nu blir det snack med chefen.. tyckte väll att hans planer va helt åt skogen
<Apachez> Mathisen: i dom fall man har problem så brukar det lösas med att få massa extrapengar om man väljer att lägga semestern nån annanstans
<Apachez> lite som inom sjukvården
<Apachez> vilket är humor eftersom pengarna hade bättre hjälpt som generell löneförhöjning istället för att varje år bli chockade över att även sjuka sköterskor har semester
<Apachez> lite som SL med lövhalka "va? träden fäller löven denna höst IGEN!?" osv
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Är du säker?
<walo_> fast off-topic så finns det inte såå mycket att göra mot lövhalka Apachez. förutom ta bort massa träd eller uppfinna nå bra avancerat då det inte är löven i sig som är boven utan nå saft som kommer från löven
<peyam> vad pratas det om här
<walo_> semestrar och lövhalka på spåren, business as usual
<peyam> förstår
<peyam> glad om ni tar det till offtopc kanalen
<peyam> Tolererar ej offtopic på denna kanal
<peyam> enligt regel
<peyam> fast jag driver.
<Haaninjo> y
 * Haaninjo skriver i fel fönster
<Apachez> walo_: man kan ju till att börja med se till så att lövträd inte växer PÅ spåret
<Apachez> jag menar, finns väl träd även i tex japan?
<Apachez> och i deras fall så är deras genomsnittsförsening (max) per år 15 sekunder
<Apachez> SJ/SL klarar ju inte ens 15 sekunder från en station till en annan =)
<walo_> jajo men SJ/SL har ungefär 0 att göra med spårunderhållet
<walo_> så är trafikverket du kan bråka lite med isf
<Apachez> mja
<Apachez> samma lika i japan
<Apachez> olika företag
<Apachez> och där har man konstigt nog inga "vagnfel"
<Apachez> bara som ett exempel http://i.imgur.com/Jjo9HiX.jpg
<Apachez> för dom som gillar win10 http://oddshot.tv/shot/fl0m-2016050255729957
<Groggy> Smidigt, men det känns inte riktigt som han hade koll på sina inställningar om det bara hände spontant
<Apachez> nyhetschock, www.skatteverket.se har loginproblem http://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/article22746827.ab
#ubuntu-se 2016-05-04
<bittin_> Ubuntu Online Summit o/
<Amoz> bittin_, kör du btrfs? :P
<ewook> is it better?
#ubuntu-se 2016-05-05
<Apachez> bittinfs ?
<ggwp> Hej alla! jag har en zenbook inkopplad i TV:n med HDMI, den hittar TV:n i Display, men får ingen signal. Någon som vet var jag ska börja? Tack på förhand
<Apachez> ställ in tvn på hdmi kanalen innan du kopplar in sladden
<Apachez> prova att ha tvn igång på hdmi kanalen och sladden i när du bootar din zenbook
<Apachez> prova byt sladd till annan sladd
<Apachez> men om den hittar i display så borde det inte vara något fel på kommunikationen mellan booken o tvn
<ggwp> Nej, det som är konstigt. Inget fel på sladden, och har lekt runt lite med att koppla ur/in när jag bootar/är igång etc
<ggwp> Står bara no signal på den hdmi-kanalen det ska vara
<Apachez> prova annan kanal då? :P
<Apachez> ibland har du olika ingångar, prova annan ingång
<Apachez> inte nåt hdcp mög då?
<senate> ggwp: rätt drivrutiner för grafikkortet?
<ggwp> Det var ett sladdproblem! Tack alla för hjälp! Haha
<Apachez> there ya go
<Amoz> ewook, beror ju på vad man förväntar sig av ett FS, men jag tycker det är riktigt fint :)
<Apachez> vad är det som är fint med det?
<Apachez> är det nån seriemördare som kodat den a'la reisferfs? :P
<Apachez> reiserfs
<Hund> Det är väl bra prestanda. Men inte vidare stabilt.
<Amoz> Apachez, nästa generations FS kan man säga :)
#ubuntu-se 2016-05-06
<ePax> NÃ¥gon som har flyttat linux burkar mellan 2 win AD?
<purity^> åäö ÅÄÖ
<purity^> åäö ÅÄÖ
<purity^> nu så
<Philip5> purity^: stör du husfriden i kanalen?
<purity^> Philip5: hehe.. aa, tyckte det var dag :D läget?
<Philip5> jodå
<purity^> Philip5: vad donar du med då?
<Philip5> slösurfar och zappar på tvn. funderar på att kolla på någon film
<purity^> aha, skräck va?
<purity^> donar du KDE ännu lr?
<Philip5> självklart kör jag kde
<purity^> hehe, gött
#ubuntu-se 2016-05-07
<bittin_> nån stockholmare som vill följa med på vkei?
#ubuntu-se 2017-05-01
<coolalex92> Ni vet i Jönssonsliganfilmerna? När det typ ska komma någon maharadja till Stockholm och de utför en kupp relaterat till detta? Har det någonsin hänt att det kom riktiga maharadjor på besök så där i verkligheten?
<coolalex92> Det verkar vara ett tema som återkommer i viss sorts fiktion, även i Kalle Anke.
<coolalex92> *Anka
<coolalex92> Undrar varifrån det kommer.
<larsemil> när coolaalex92 kommer tillbaka kan han få den här länken: https://www.svd.se/exotiskt-nar-saudiska-prinsarna-skrider-fram
#ubuntu-se 2017-05-02
<grisolle> Svenska IRC frodas som aldrig förr, ser jag...
<grisolle> Fråga: Ni vet i Jönssonsliganfilmerna när det typ ska komma någon maharadja till Stockholm och de utför en kupp relaterat till detta? Har det någonsin hänt att det kom riktiga maharadjor på besök så där i verkligheten? Det verkar vara ett populärt tema som återkommer i viss sorts fiktion, även i t.ex. Kalle Anka. Undrar varifrån det kommer?
<Barre> grisolle: 19:59 < larsemil> när coolaalex92 kommer tillbaka kan han få den här länken: https://www.svd.se/exotiskt-nar-saudiska-prinsarna-skrider-fram
<larsemil> \0/
<larsemil> grisolle: igår var vi ju alla ute och demonstrerade.
<larsemil> grisolle: och om man vill att det ska frodas så är man väl själv aktiv. ;) så som jag och Barre är. eller hur Barre !?
<Barre> hahah... exakt!
<grisolle> Ah. Undrar dock om han hade med sig något värdefullt föremål.
<larsemil> a shitload of money.
 * Barre misstänker att grisolle planerar en kupp... kan det vara så att grisolle har en plan!?!
<grisolle> Kanske...
<Zooklubba> Hund borde man köpa denna? https://www.massdrop.com/buy/vivo-dual-monitor-desk-mount
<grisolle> Zooklubba: Funkar ej.
<grisolle> Om det nu ska finnas innehåll där.
<Zooklubba> åh, US only.
<Zooklubba> grisolle man måste vara inloggad tyvärr
<grisolle> Vet någon här om det går att köpa amerikanska (eller andra) "MRE"-måltider i Sverige? Försökte beställa från USA men fick betala en förmögenhet i avgifter och fick inte ens hem skiten eftersom Tullen skickade tillbaka det för att jag inte hade några "papper" på "köttimport"... vansinnigt.
<grisolle> Hur kan man vara inloggad om man inte har några sådana konton och det inte går att skapa fejk-sådana ens?
<Zooklubba> huh? skapa ett med någon skräpmail?
<Zooklubba> är MRE sådana där överlevnadsgrejer, typ "add warm water" skit?
<grisolle> De kräver ju telefonverifiering.
<grisolle> Och alla e-postadresser brukar vara bannlysta eller så får de aldrig några brev ens.
<Zooklubba> gjorde inte jag iirc
<grisolle> Och e-posttjänsterna i sig kräver verifiering.
<Zooklubba> finns väl oändligt med sådana tempmailtjänster. jag kör med en egen domän till skräpsiter för att se vilka som skickar spam. men men.
<grisolle> Du tycks ha en bild av Internet fryst år 2002.
<Zooklubba> ok.
 * Barre har tydligen också en bild av Internet fryst år 2002
<Zooklubba> Är det inte tvärtom, se emailtjänster som skräp och inget personligt. Jämfört med sin namn.efternamn_28354059@telia.se
<larsemil> min är från 1999! Animerade gifar FTW!!! https://media.giphy.com/media/Vuw9m5wXviFIQ/giphy.gif
<Zooklubba> men men. *shrug*
<grisolle> Dags att starta om datorn för att kolla i BIOS om Intels nya mardrömssäkerhetsbrist gäller för mig...
<Mathisen> mardrömssäkerhetsbrist ?
<Zooklubba> https://semiaccurate.com/2017/05/01/remote-security-exploit-2008-intel-platforms/ antar jag hen syftar på Mathisen
<Zooklubba> 'For the moment. From what SemiAccurate gathers, there is literally no Intel box made in the last 9+ years that isn’t at risk' oh dear
<Mathisen> heh för en gång skull kan ma va glad att man har AMD :)
<Zooklubba> en annan analys som är lite mindre "hela himlen brinner": https://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/48429.html
<Barre> Mathisen, Zooklubba. Måste ju slagit på det i BIOS först, är väl främst företag som använder denna feature =)
<Zooklubba> Jao. Och egentligen fuck semiaccurace analysen. Jämfört med den andra: Does this mean every Intel system built since 2008 can be taken over by hackers? No. Most Intel systems don't ship with AMT. Most Intel systems with AMT don't have it turned on.
<Zooklubba> Sjuk skillnad. "allt inom 9 år är fucked" vs "det är nog inte det".
<Barre> jo, men 1) de är "journalister" och bloggare som måste få sina klick  2) better safe than sorry, hellre skrämma en för mycket att uppgradera BIOS/firmware än att släta över hotet med "det är förmodligen ingen fara" :)
<Zooklubba> SA har dock en poäng (fram med foliehatten) att de har klagat på Intel i flera år och intel har "struntat i dem" men helt plötsligt har de patchat det. Och det måste betyda att någon riktigt mäktig aktör har tvingat Intel att patcha...
<Hund> :D
<Zooklubba> SA har ett passande namn.
<Hund> SA?
<Hund> SA-profilen på tangenter?
<Zooklubba> semiaccurate. läs urlen?
<Hund> Vilken URL?
<Zooklubba> fan, jag copy päjstade t.o.m namnet. "From what SemiAccurate gathers"
<Zooklubba> 16 meddelanden ovanför? remote exploiten till intel
<Hund> Ah
<Hund> Den
<Hund> :P
<Zooklubba> fast du kanske var fast på mitt massdrop-snack
<Hund> Jag var fast i mig själv. :P
<Hund> Lyssnar på kaffebryggaren och kollar på instruktionsvideo. :P
<Hund> Jag fick nya kontrollern till mitt Filco så jag ska byta ut den nu.
#ubuntu-se 2017-05-05
<Zooklubba> Hund jag behöver tips vad jag kan använda min flic knapp
<Hund> Flic-knapp?
<Hund> Zooklubba: ^
#ubuntu-se 2017-05-07
<ulver`> Fråga: bankID? Funkar virtualbox + remix OS?
#ubuntu-se 2018-04-30
<Hund> Spooky Spookan är spooky.
<Spookan> Hund: Tjena!
<Hund> yo
<Spookan> Hund: Vad göres?
<Hund> Dricker kaffe och letar hattar.
<Hund> Själv då?
<Spookan> Dricker kaffe och ska beställa tåg biljett, men det verkar bugga med FF, kan ej logga in, kan ej fylla i mitt lösen, är FF en skit browser eller?
<Hund> Ah
<Hund> lol
<Hund> Det är mer troligt att det är fel på hemsidan.
<Spookan> Inga problem med Chrome.
<Hund> Det säger ju inte så mycket.
<andol> Spookan: Än har du bara konstaterat att Firefox och Chrome beter sig olika, och att SJ optimerat/testat för Chrome.
<Spookan> Hund: Det säger ju mycket tycker jag.
<Spookan> andol: Jepp så bättre att slänga FF, det krashar ju 3 ggr om dagen med så..
<Hund> Spookan: Vad andol sa.
<Hund> Så om ett program krashar, vilket kan bero på många olika saker, men mest troligt på grund av din dator är det programmets fel och programmet är dåligt?
<Hund> Du måste ha ett jobbigt liv. :P
<Spookan> Inte så värst. Jag är ganska nöjd med mitt liv.
<Hund> :D
<Barre> morrn morrn
<Hund> Morsning!
<HeMan> Morrn!
<HeMan> Ubuntu 18.04 fixade hybrid suspend!
<HeMan> Så om jag suspendar datorn och låter den ligga ett dygn (tror jag) så går den ner i hibernate
<Hund> Coolt. :)
<luna_> inte varje dag man SSHar in till en Rysk Debian installation
<Hund> Välkommen tillbaka. :P
<Hund> Happ.
<Hund> DÃ¥ har man moddat tangentbordet ytterligare. :P
<Meerkat> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dyNVpWyVP-M&t=3m5s Wow
<Meerkat> KDE Plasma använder mindre minne än XFCE och Gnome tokkäkar det. wtf.
<Hund> lol
<Hund> Är inte Lubuntu en lätt distro?
<Hund> 262 MB är ju en del.
<Meerkat> 262 är rätt lätt
<Meerkat> det är ju modern distro med modern kärna och relativt moderna applikationer
<Meerkat> @Hund, är du en riktig hund?
<Hund> Allt är väl relativt. :P
<Hund> Japp!
#ubuntu-se 2018-05-01
<buurd> Hej! Ber om ursakt for att det kommer en supportfraga bara sa dar men uppdateringen till 18.04 failade ratt hart.... forsoker att kopiera filer och gora en ny installation men far permission error nar jag ska kopiera min hemmapp.
<buurd> det finns inget under /mnt eller /media sa jag forstar inte hur disken ar mountad...
<buurd> Nagon av er som har mojlighet att forbarma er?
#ubuntu-se 2018-05-03
<propus> god eftermiddag :)
<propus> någon som kör Ubuntu 18.04 lts?
<Hund> Xubuntu.
<Barre> leap 42.3 och tumbleweed
<Hund> PÃ¥ tal om tumbleweed.
<Hund> https://hooktube.com/watch?v=toL83V6qMpY
<Barre> crazy
<Hund> haha :D
#ubuntu-se 2018-05-04
<chuun> någon som uppgraderat från 16.04 till 18.04?
<Laban> chuun: Nä, enda 18.04 jag gjort var en nyinstallation.
<Barre> chuun: det brukade vara så att du inte får en notering om uppgradera mellan två LTS förens den nya LTS-versionen gått till .1, alltså 18.04.1 i detta fall.
<Barre> chuun: om man vill uppgradera ändå så tror jag kommandot var: do-release-upgrade -d
<Barre> chuun: men det kanske inte var det du hade spörsmål om :)
<chuun> okej, tack Barre
#ubuntu-se 2018-05-05
<Apachez> Barre: vaffo är det så?
<Apachez> är inte 18.04 stable?
<Hund> Inte officiellt.
<Hund> Den är stable-isch.
<Hund> De har ju begränsat med hårdvara och begränsade antal möjliga scenarion att testa den i/på/med.
<Apachez> jo men det är väl poängen med ubuntu?
<Apachez> man testar bara för x86 och x86-64 typ
<Apachez> till skillnad från debian som har krav att det ska vara stable i 6 mån för obskyra archs som ingen använder längre
<Hund> Jag vet inte vilka plattformar de stödjer, men även om du bara har säg x86_64 har du ju fortfarande oändligt med alternativa setups med olika bildskärmar, grafikkort, skrivare, olika program, olika programversioner, olika versioner av kärnan, drivrutiner osv.
<Apachez> och det skulle på något magiskt sätt 18.04.1 ordna?
<Hund> Det är ju lite lättare att hitta buggar när hundratusentals testar en version i alla möjliga och omöjliga scenarios än 40 stycken utvecklare på sina datorer.
<gusnan> Det är ju bara ett sätt att komma förbi att man har för kort utvecklingscykel.
<Hund> Det säger jag inget om, jag säger bara hur de gör. :)
<Hund> Jag är lite tveksam till släppcyklar i överlag.
<Barre> Apachez: jag antar att det har att göra med att de mer ovana användarna samt de som inte vill vara extra säkra på stabilitet skall minimeras att råka ut för konstigheter, då det som vekligen är intresserade av att köra senaste LTS kommer att uppgradera ändå och springa in i eventuella uppgraderingsbuggar som inte ännu upptäckts
#ubuntu-se 2018-05-06
<K350> försla gpå lösning när ISP blockerar port 25 får ingående mail ?
<Hund> Fastmail.
<Hund> Jag vill minnas att det var andol som tipsade mig om det. :)
